# Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section I



## Beca

Could you please post your stats?  I CANNOT believe we are doing this again...but, here goes!!!

Thanks,

 

Beca


----------



## greenban

Still Waiting from a January 2nd contract from TTS.

Jason says, almost no ROFR activity this week, and we should know by Friday.

This is the first time I have been nervous!

-Tony


----------



## jmatias

Good luck to you both!     

Beca...you really got the bug bad!!!  I hope I don't catch it from you


----------



## Scotch

Beca, Did you find that BCV contract you were looking for?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Notified last week that we've passed, VWL 50 points all '05 points.  We paid $77 per point plus the '05 maintenance and closing cost of $400.  

Pixie dust to all who are waiting.

Bobbi


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

Bump.


----------



## leise

I just heard today that we passed and I didn't even know we were waiting. I was still waiting for TSS to receive my deposit. 100 points OKW $76 a pt.
So I don't know how long it took, but it can't have been more than 10 days.

Thrilled and shocked in equal measure!!!!!!


----------



## amandaC

HHI
70 points 
$70/pt
all 2005 pts coming on 3/05
we pay 05 maint and CC
passed last week


----------



## tinkgrl

Hi,

Pixie dust to all waiting!!!    

Allison


----------



## bobbiwoz

The other forum has 2 mentions of VWL being bought back by Disney at $75 per point.

Bobbi


----------



## DisZip

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> The other forum has 2 mentions of VWL being bought back by Disney at $75 per point.
> 
> Bobbi



Yup, I'm one of them.  Got the call today, Disney exercising ROFR on 150 VWL points, all 2005 points and 8 banked from 2004 - Sept use year - $75/point.


----------



## Beca

Jmatias and Scotch...yes, we are buying a BCV contract!!  We are, however selling our VWL.  We both LOVE the resort, but we don't need 600 pts (even though I'm SURE we could find a way to use the points).  DH really wanted to sell our BWV, but we have borrowed all of our points for an "impromtu" trip with friends in May, and I don't want to sell it stripped.  Plus, DH loves VWL enough that I KNOW he will want to do a small add-on there eventually, and he didn't really like BWV all that much...but, I LOVED it!!  If I allow him to sell that one, I know I will NEVER get BWV points again.

Anyway, when we went on our first trip "home" in Dec. he said, "Well, I really like the resorts we own at, but why didn't you buy BCV?"  To which I replied, "You know....having an opinion BEFORE I bought would've been helpful, 'Mr. I don't care!!'"  

But, unfortunately...I fell in love with BCV, too.  I didn't think I would as the DVC wing seemed like a not-too-well-planned-out-afterthought when you look at it on paper.  I mean, no rooms on the water (but, hey...you can get a "road" view), and I just didn't feel like there would be that much "going on" on that side of the lake (i.e. BORING).  But, one night we went over to Beaches 'n Cream to eat...and my heart just melted!!!  I loved EVERYTHING!!!  I didn't expect the resort to be so ELEGANT (It is everthing I thought the Grand Floridian would be (btw...I was VERY disappointed in the GF)).  SAB is SOO cool (even though I am allergic to chlorine...my dd will love it when she gets older).  The serenity of the lobby was a sharp contrast to the noisiness of BWV's lobby.  I loved watching the artist draw pictures of people, and I loved being on the same level as the water when you are outside.  I really loved seeing the sand everywhere as opposed to a boardwalk.  There was a pirate band playing on the beach where they were having a private party....they were VERY good, and SOOO funny!!!  I could go on and on about all the things we loved at BCV (the store is much nicer than the one at BWV.  We kept walking over there to shop.  The lobby seemed bigger, and at the same time "slower".  We loved the architecture, the "water theming", the location being right off of Epcot, and so on.)  It was just one of those moments where you know that you "fit" with something.  We "fit" with Beach Club....and no one was more surprised than we were!!

Don't get me wrong...I still love my BWV (I wouldn't want anyone to think I am "trashing" it...the rooms are GORGEOUS, and I LOVE the standard view option...it's like a discount with a GREAT location), but we just wanted BCV, too.

So...we started our "quest".  I got on the waitlist at DVC (I'm still on there, actually), but my guide said a MINIMUM 8-12 month wait if I'm lucky!!  So, we started looking, and found a REALLY sweet contract with almost full banked points.  So, of course I am now thinking that Disney will take it back, and it's really hard to say with BCV, "Oh, don't worry!!  If we don't get this one, another one will come along"...because BCV's with banked points don't come along that often.

So, that is why I started this thread...so, I could see just how nervous I should be.

Anyway...congrats to all who have passed!!  And, good luck to those who are waiting!!    

Here's the stats of those who have posted:

Greenban - still waiting on a contract that went on Jan 2nd

Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact

leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76

Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI  $70 all '05 points intact

Beca - waiting on 150 BCV $80 

If anyone wants to be added to this list, just post and I will keep it going for awhile.

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

Greenban - still waiting on a contract that went on Jan 2nd

Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact

leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76

Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact

Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $80 all '05 + 137 '04

Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 -  150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04  sad: Sorry!!)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beca, I'm sending you extra Pixie Dust!  You are so eloquent!!!!

   

Bobbi  

PS. Have you already sold your VWL?  If not, you know that'll go fast, too!!


----------



## Cinderpals

Hmmm, 

   I haven't been paying attention to whats been bought back, except for this thread.  Do you think WDW is Rofr on all points $75 or less?

   I'm going to be really sad if this is true  


Cinderpals


----------



## greenban

I spoke to Jason at TTS today (no news for me yet, sigh)  he said Disney is buying everything at $75 and below.  If I only had mailed my forms in before New Years (away for a week).  He thinks it is because of the rumoured price increase.

However, he feels confident I'll pass at $76.  In fact, I asked if I should cancel the sale and offer $78, but he said no.  Well he has been right with us twice before.  It's just that the price increase and delay in passing has me spooked.  Plus, I talked about it before ROFR. (I'm very stupidstitious!   )

Details of deal:  270 VWL points, all 2003, 2004 and 2005 coming in in August.  I pay 2005 fees.

Unabashedly begging for Pixie Dust!

-Tony


----------



## Scotch

Beca,

I felt exactly the same way when we visited BCV this December (while staying at OKW)!  Anyway, here are two more to add to your list:  I'm waiting for ROFR on (1) 160 BCV (April) $78, 4 from '04 and all '05  -- contract submitted the first week of Jan -- and (2) $65 150 OKW (March), only 15 remain for '05 -- contract submitted on 1/10 or 1/11.


----------



## Alexander

greenban said:
			
		

> I spoke to Jason at TTS today (no news for me yet, sigh)  he said Disney is buying everything at $75 and below.  If I only had mailed my forms in before New Years (away for a week).  He thinks it is because of the rumoured price increase.
> 
> However, he feels confident I'll pass at $76.  In fact, I asked if I should cancel the sale and offer $78, but he said no.  Well he has been right with us twice before.  It's just that the price increase and delay in passing has me spooked.  Plus, I talked about it before ROFR. (I'm very stupidstitious!   )
> 
> Details of deal:  270 VWL points, all 2003, 2004 and 2005 coming in in August.  I pay 2005 fees.
> 
> Unabashedly begging for Pixie Dust!
> 
> -Tony



Sending pixie dust your way!  
They are not buying back Vero and HH for $75/point are they?  They always go for much, much lower (mid 60's).  Just wondering.  Still waiting to sell our 5th wheel so we can purchase something!


----------



## Beca

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> Beca, I'm sending you extra Pixie Dust!  You are so eloquent!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS. Have you already sold your VWL?  If not, you know that'll go fast, too!!



Wow, Bobbi...thanks!!! 

Actually, our VWL has been up for about a week with no takers...but, I know it will happen (and honestly...I'm not in too much of a hurry to see it go...it's still mine until I sign the contracts).

Greenban...SWEET contract!!!

Here's the update:

Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact

Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact

leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76

Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact

Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $80 all '05 + 137 '04

Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)

Scotch - 1) waiting (sub. 1st week of Jan)
             on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05 
           - 2) waiting (sub. 1/10)  150 OKW(Mar)
              $65   15pts. remaining in '05 

 

Beca


----------



## greenban

Alexander said:
			
		

> Sending pixie dust your way!
> They are not buying back Vero and HH for $75/point are they?  They always go for much, much lower (mid 60's).  Just wondering.  Still waiting to sell our 5th wheel so we can purchase something!



Sorry about that, By everything I meant (was told) VWL & BWV, not sure about OKW.  BCV is now very well north of $80!

-Tony


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

What about if a contract is stripped?  BCV with no points until 8/06. How will that affect price and Disney doing ROFR?


----------



## Beca

Wish I lived in Fl said:
			
		

> What about if a contract is stripped?  BCV with no points until 8/06. How will that affect price and Disney doing ROFR?



You SHOULD be fine at $78 per point.  Just remember, DVC has to pay closing costs as well (even though they do it "in house"), and then they either have to "find" points for that contract (because DVC will never re-sell a stripped contract, they always come with full points), or sit on it for a year (something which they will never do).  So, their costs are higher with that contract being so small, and stripped.  I really haven't seen any small contracts being taken (although my guide says it DOES happen).  You should be fine!

Congrats on getting that contract!!

 

Beca


----------



## disgirl

Wish I lived in FL:  It is so funny I was just going to ask the same kind of question.  If a contract is stripped like that, can Disney alter it at all or do they have to keep it as points for 06, therefore, not being able to offer it to people on the waitlist for add on BCV points until 2006?  I would think if this were the case, they would not ROFR, but I am not sure.  Also, I was wondering about resales that come with banked points:  If Disney buys those contracts back, what do they do with the banked points, if these contract points  are usually offered to people on the add on waitlist.  I hope I make sense with my questions.  

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## disgirl

Oh Beca, sorry I typed so slow.  Thanks for your response to Wish I lived in Fl.  You mention "find" points for that contract.  How might they be able to do that?  Thanks and good luck with your new contract.


----------



## Beca

disgirl said:
			
		

> Oh Beca, sorry I typed so slow.  Thanks for your response to Wish I lived in Fl.  You mention "find" points for that contract.  How might they be able to do that?  Thanks and good luck with your new contract.




When a contract comes back with banked points, DVC strips those points off of the contracts.  DVC will never offer a contract with banked points.

Taking the "banked" points off of a stripped contract is one way DVC can "find" points.  Another way is by "giving away" the developer's points that DVC owns (remember:  DVC keeps a percentage of the points for themselves...I think it is around 5%...someone correct me if I am wrong).  In the big picture, the number of points DVC deals with can balance out.  I would guess to say that DVC buys back a lot more contracts with banked points, than those that are stripped.  If they buy a stripped contract, it has got to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## jmatias

Good luck to all waiting on ROFR    

Hey Beca, who knows....after our Jan. 22-30 trip at VWL maybe we'll put an offer on your points!


----------



## disgirl

Thanks Beca.  That all makes sense to me now.  Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Pixie, pixie, pixie dust to all those waiting on ROFR      !  I sure know how hard it is to wait and wonder.  Hope all the rest of you pass and Diszip finds another great contract  

Lisa


----------



## Tink10

On the DVC board, Kimber just posted....

"I had a 50 pt BCV contract listed w/TSS for $73/point. It was stripped. August use year 3 points coming August 2005. I found out this week Disney did exercise ROFR. I did not think they were after stripped contracts, but they took this one. FYI."

That was kind of scary to see......We're waiting on a dinky little 25 BWV contract @ $78 a point (August UY with all of 2005 coming). I know that there's a big difference between $73 & $78, but  it's still rather unnerving....

Pixie Dust To All!


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

Wow!   After reading these posts I feel real lucky.


On 12/16/04 we mailed our deposit to the TTS for 50 points at VWL at $75.00, August UY, no banked points, 50 coming 8/05.   We were contacted on 1/17/05 and told we *passed* ROFR and we mailed our final payment this morning.


Also in December we purchased points for VWL from Disney.  August UY again as we want all our contracts have the same UY.  We were told by our guide that there were 117 points available.  But when the contracts (2) came, they were for a total of 75 points.   We proceeded with these contracts and called our guide to see what happened to the other 42 points?   We've left her 2 voice messages but no call back.   I guess they are real busy!


----------



## Scotch

The seller just informed me that Disney passed on our BCV contract!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We're going to be members soon!


----------



## Tink10

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome Home!

Bobbi


----------



## disgirl

Congrats Scotch.  Welcome Home.


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations!!  I'm so happy for you!!    :jumping4:


----------



## Daname

Congratulations Scotch.
 
We just put in an offer for BW, 160pts at $78 with banked 2004 pts, just got ok from seller and now it's on the way to Disney. Hope this goes thru. A little worried, but if it doesn't happen , I'll keep trying.
Mickey, I want to come home for Christmas.
dd


----------



## Beca

Woohoo, Scotch!!!  Congratulations!!!

And, in my paranoia...I called my resale agent and upped my bid to $83 per point...crazy, I know...but, I REALLY want this contract!!!


Here's the update:

Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact

Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact

leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76

Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact

Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04

Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)

Scotch - 1) passed (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05 
- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05

Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05

Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05

Daname - waiting  160 BWV $78 with banked 2004

Thanks for sharing all your "info".  If anyone else wants to be added, please post and I will "update" daily.

 

Beca


----------



## Cinderpals

Cinderpals waiting on this contract:

      Here's the one that I changed this morning! most of '04 pts, all '05 pts BWV 200 $77  
Giving it my 'best' shot!  Need to book rooms!


----------



## Beca

Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact

Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact

leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76

Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact

Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04

Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)

Scotch - 1) passed (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05 
- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05

Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05

Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05

Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004

Cinderpals - waiting  BWV 300 '04 pts, all '05 pts


----------



## greenban

Congrats and Welcome Home!

I spoke with Jason today, he said the seller has not yet heard from Disney and we could, cancel the contract and rebid at $77 or $78.  I asked what he would do, and he said he still thinks $76 will pass at VWL.  So I'm gonna wait it out.......

-Tony


----------



## llebrekniT

I've been reading through this thread and I am so glad I didn't read this while I was waiting for our contract to pass. We closed Jan. 11 and ours passed by Disney the middle of December. We bought a BWV that was loaded with banked points for $75/point. I guess I was lucky?


----------



## Cinderpals

We'll know soon if we pass ROFR for our BWV 200pts @77

Hopefully, we'll be neighbors**


----------



## donald...really

We didn't make it through. Disney bought the the contract we bid on a few days ago. 200 points at VWL for $75 a point. We also posted on the other thread.


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi,

   Nervous-Nelly here!  I just spoke to my agent and she said that I still have a couple of more weeks to see if  Disney ROFR'd my contracts.  Still won't be able to close until March.  I'm not going to worry about it.  If we don't pass on both contracts, I'll just go on the waitlist through Disney, or another contract will come up through resale.  At least, I know exactly which resort home we want to buy and the use years that would work best for us.


----------



## MickeyBabe

Beca here are our stats to add to your list...

190 points OKW @ $72/point. Offer made 12/22/04 passed ROFR 1/3/05 (12 days with both holidays). 

We sent our Cashiers check for closing today. (Closing is late at the request of the seller.)  I'll let you all know once we close and I become an official "resident" of OKW. 

~ MBabe


----------



## Beca

I think I am going to re-organize this for "easy reading".

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75 


WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04
Scotch- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200  $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts


----------



## jtiggercat

To add to the waiting list: 

$72 for 130 pts. Oct. use year at OKW.  Submitted 1/11ish.  All 2005 points available. 

p.s. if Scotch gets the OKW points for $65, I don't want to hear about it

jayne


----------



## Beca

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed 1/21 (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75 


WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Scotch- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200 $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
jtiggercat - OKW 130 $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks for doing this Beca...it makes it so much easier to keep track of where the current prices per point are when it's condensed within one thread.  Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## Beca

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> Thanks for doing this Beca...it makes it so much easier to keep track of where the current prices per point are when it's condensed within one thread.  Good luck to all of you!!!



You are SO welcome!!  I really hope that if people keep letting me know their stats, that I can keep this thread going indefinitely.  I think it would be a really good resource for people who are looking to buy or sell. 

 

Beca


----------



## jtiggercat

It only took two weeks, and I can hardly believe it, but we passed ROFR!

OKW 130 points, Oct. $72 Full 05 points. 


jayne


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

Thanks for posting Beca.

But if a stripped contract sells for only a little less than why not buy a contract that isn't stripped? -Just thinking to myself


----------



## Scotch

Jayne,

Congratulations!  Our OKW contract was submitted on the same day or a day off from the day yours was submitted, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Beca

jtiggercat...Congratulations!!!  You are now officially "moved"!!  And...WELCOME HOME!!!

Wish I lived in Fl...you are right.  Many people would "prefer" to find a full contract rather than a stripped one.  But, in some cases (esp with BCV and VWL) there just aren't that many contracts, and the waitlists at DVC are SOO long.  If a contract comes up with your UY, sometimes people are so desperate for these points, they just buy it!!  

Also, sometimes people buy a stripped contract because they don't need the points for the next year...and they figure, "Rather than going thru the hassle of renting (and the expense of maintenance fees), we'll just pay a few dollars less per point, and not have to worry about it."  Remember, any contract that has current points, you have to reimburse the seller for the maintenance fees on those points (which adds $4+ per point to your purchase).  But, if the contract has NO '05 points, you don't have to reimburse the seller for the maintenance fees.

Okay, here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed 1/21 (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - OKW 130 $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75 


WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Scotch- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200 $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)


----------



## hannahr

Hi Beca

Please add me to your list.  I'm waiting for 250 at OKW (Oct. use year) at $74 a point.  It has all points banked from 04 and 75 banked points from 03.  I have offered to pay the maintenance for this year and half the maintenance costs for 04.  I've been waiting since 12 January now so can't wait to hear some good news!

Thanks

Hannah


----------



## Dasha

Looks like VB is missing from the list of DVC locations being bought . . . .


----------



## Beca

hannahr...You are now added!!  Good luck, and please let me know how it goes!!  It sounds like you got a GREAT contract!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed 1/21 (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - OKW 130 $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75 


WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Scotch- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200 $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's)  (sub 1/12)


----------



## Disneyrsh

Eh, can't remember the specifics, but we made an offer on about 300 points (I think) at vwl, I think usage year april, for 75 a point (wasn't paying attention to the financial stuff, just off and dreaming about disney while hubby does the nitty gritty).  We made the offer last week, so we've got some waiting to do, I think


----------



## triple7

We made an offer on 100 BCV points, December UY, $84.00 a point through the TSS.  All Dec 2004 and Dec 2005 points available.  Went to Disney for ROFR on 1/20/05


----------



## rwcmath

Pixie dust for all who are waiting!

rwc


----------



## iankh

Regarding a stripped contract, isn't that only really an issue in 2042 or if you want to sell your points? What I mean is, theorectically you could keep borrowing from the next year. Ultimately, there would be zero points in 2042. I'll be 87 years old, pretty much "past the sell by date" in my family. Or, should factor in medical miracles and start looking at SSR?  :

I am about to make an offer on a contract. Is there something I'm missing?

(BTW thanks for setting up this thread. I has really helped me in thinking through negotiating a contract)


----------



## Beca

iankh...you seem to have a good understanding.  Just remember, if you are always borrowing, you can never combine 2yrs worth of points and spend more than you actually have.  But...it sounds like you are ready to make an offer.  Good luck!!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed 1/21 (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - OKW 130 $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75 


WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) points $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Scotch- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200 $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84  all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)


----------



## reesecup

You can add mine to the list:
Finalized contract; should be sent to Disney soon. 
BWV, 75 '03 points banked, 150 '04 points and '05 points coming in Oct. $80 per point. 
Wish us luck!!!  Just worried about the banked points and '04 points that might get it bought back.
It's good to see that some of the BCV are actually going through. We want to get some of those eventually and it would be frustrating if all were getting bought back!


----------



## Beca

reesecup - sounds like you got a GREAT contract!!!  I have NEVER heard of a BWV going for $80 per point.  I think you are pretty safe!!!  I know that doesn't help (I am waiting, too)...and, I actually RE-negotiated my contract to offer the seller $3 more per point.  I was scared my deal was "too good" and would not go thru.  ROFR just stinks!!  Make sure you post when you get it!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed 1/21 (sub. 1st week of Jan)
on 160 BCV (Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - OKW 130 $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75 


WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Scotch- 2) waiting (sub. 1/10) 150 OKW(Mar)
$65 15pts. remaining in '05
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200 $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
reesecup - 150BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)


----------



## reesecup

_reesecup - sounds like you got a GREAT contract!!!  I have NEVER heard of a BWV going for $80 per point._

Beca,

Does that mean we paid too much????   Oh, well. Maybe we can at least feel kind of safe.  

Do you still have your HHI points for sale? Send me a pm if so. Thanks!


----------



## Beca

reesecup said:
			
		

> _reesecup - sounds like you got a GREAT contract!!!  I have NEVER heard of a BWV going for $80 per point._
> 
> Beca,
> 
> Does that mean we paid too much????   Oh, well. Maybe we can at least feel kind of safe.
> 
> Do you still have your HHI points for sale? Send me a pm if so. Thanks!



I am pm'ing you right now.

 

Beca


----------



## jbhaupt

Now I am nervous.  I had heard the Disney was buying back popular DVC's under 76$.  I did not believe it.  Hope I didn't shoot myself.  If Disney does ROFR have you heard of anyone changing (increasing) their bid??  Wonder if I should increase it now???  Any recommendations.


BWV
BCV


----------



## Beca

jbhaupt said:
			
		

> Now I am nervous.  I had heard the Disney was buying back popular DVC's under 76$.  I did not believe it.  Hope I didn't shoot myself.  If Disney does ROFR have you heard of anyone changing (increasing) their bid??  Wonder if I should increase it now???  Any recommendations.
> 
> 
> BWV
> BCV



I have heard of people re-negotiating post ROFR in the past, but that has been up to the discretion of DVC.  Someone posted about a week ago that DVC is no longer allowing contracts they have taken to be re-negotiated.

I read on another thread that DVC just took a BCV at $78 per point.  That is the highest I have heard of.  If you choose to re-negotiate your contract BEFORE ROFR is completed (I'm not saying you should.  I don't know the specifics of your contract), just contact your resale agent, and tell them.  They will pull your contract.  You will have to sign a new one, as will the seller.

Good luck,

 

Beca


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Watching this thread is so exciting!  I guess my life is a bit boring!!  LOL! I am truly pulling for all of you, especially Beca, I know how much she wants those BCV points!!


----------



## kelakash

Please bear with me - I have been  lurking for some time trying to soak up all of your collective DVC expertise.  I just quickly registered so I can weigh in on this subject.  On January 3, 2005 we made an offer on 250 points, VWL, all 250 points from 2004 still available, $74 a point.  We are still ever-so-anxiously awaiting notification.  I just talked to Jason after reading this thread.  He is going to contact the seller and see if they have been notified yet.  Ugh.  Good luck to the rest of you who are awaiting notification.  I will post when I hear something.  Thanks for all of the great info!


----------



## DisZip

After having our first resale ROFR'd by Disney, we are trying on another contract.

VWL 150 points, Feb Use Year, $78/point - all 2005 points and 92 banked points from 2004.


----------



## Blue&Gold

Also waiting...  Contract w/ seller for BWV 350 pts Dec UY, 350 '04 still on books and all '05 coming in December.  78/pt, I pay closing and '05 maint. fees.  I believe it went to Disney on 1/18.


----------



## carol1231

When you buy thru TTSS, are you paying the amount per point that is posted on their website?  Or is it like buying a house, you make an offer and go back and forth until you reach an agreed price?  Our three contracts were purchased thru Disney and I haven't tried a resale.  But you all look very successful.


----------



## DisZip

carol1231 said:
			
		

> When you buy thru TTSS, are you paying the amount per point that is posted on their website?  Or is it like buying a house, you make an offer and go back and forth until you reach an agreed price?  Our three contracts were purchased thru Disney and I haven't tried a resale.  But you all look very successful.



Its just like buying a house.  Most sellers are open to offers, some are more firm on their price - but its always worth making an offer for what you think is reasonable.  The seller may accept, counter with an offer or simply reject your offer.

In some cases, if the asking price is too low, some buyers will offer more than the seller is asking - because they fear that Disney will snap up the contract under their Right of First Refusal.


----------



## mcorbo

ROFR'd VWL, 150 pts, $75 103 coming 04/05  went to Disney on 1/07, ROFR 1/26


----------



## senecabeach

M*mcorbo...........I'm sooooooo Sorry !!!!!!* 


I truly beleive everything happens for a good reason ....Better things await you..... 

Hope a little Pixie Dust helps..


----------



## Beca

THANK YOU to everyone who keeps posting their stats here!!!  The only way this thread can keep going is to have "the current" buyers post.  I think this will prove to be a nice resource for future buyers...thank you so much for helping out and sharing your info!!!

TammyAlphabet - THANKS!!!  

Mcorbo - I am SO sorry!!! 

DisZip - good luck with number 2!!!      

I think there are some definite, and very interesting trends starting to surface.  I don't want to draw any conclusion (lest I be held responsible for ANYTHING).  But, these stats are very interesting to look at.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact
Scotch - 1) passed 1/21 (sub. beg of Jan)on 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - OKW 130 $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - ROFR'd on 1/20 - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 ( Sorry!!)
Kimber - ROFR'd 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - ROFR'D 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - ROFR'd 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - ROFR'd BCV 170 $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)



WAITING:
Greenban - waiting on 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - waiting on 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Tink10 - waiting - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - waiting 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - waiting BWV 200 $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
reesecup - 150BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03) 
DisZip -  150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)


----------



## TinkTatoo

We passed ROFR on 78 OKW points June UY all points comming on June / 05 at $73 per point.  It went to Disney early Jan and passed in a week.


----------



## Beca

Thank you, KANSAS for the info on the BCV ROFR'd contract.  That one IS tough to swallow.

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz -  50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER  pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE


WAITING:
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03) 
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)


----------



## Scott H

Beca, Thanks for this thread.... 

We are trying do a HH addon of 150 pts at $69, no 05 points. The offer has been in the works for a little less than one week.


----------



## Beca

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE


WAITING:
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03) 
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)


----------



## Tink10

Beca,

Thanks one more time for creating this list.....The longer the thread gets, the more antsy I become. Our contract was submitted in 01/14 and I don't know how I'm going to make it through another week & ours is only a 25 point contract....Pixie Dust To All


----------



## Beca

Tink10 said:
			
		

> Beca,
> 
> Thanks one more time for creating this list.....The longer the thread gets, the more antsy I become. Our contract was submitted in 01/14 and I don't know how I'm going to make it through another week & ours is only a 25 point contract....Pixie Dust To All



I'm right there with you!!  I'm panicking a bit on this one...I'll be SOO glad when it is done!!!

        

Beca


----------



## greenban

Arrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!

Just found out ROFR'd on Tuesday, no option to counter, and no similar package available.

Jason is not yet sure what the new ROFR-proof point is.  No waivers this week.  May be $79 or $80 a point for VWL/BWV/BCV (stripped).

I knew I shouldn't have said anything until after ROFR!

Good luck to the rest who are waiting!

-Tony


----------



## Beca

greenban said:
			
		

> Arrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!
> 
> Just found out ROFR'd on Tuesday, no option to counter, and no similar package available.
> 
> Jason is not yet sure what the new ROFR-proof point is.  No waivers this week.  May be $79 or $80 a point for VWL/BWV/BCV (stripped).
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have said anything until after ROFR!
> 
> Good luck to the rest who are waiting!
> 
> -Tony




Greenban...I am SOOO sorry!!!  Now, I am really getting worried about my $83 per point!!!  Good luck next time!!

 

Beca

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact

WAITING:
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/22)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03) 
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)


----------



## Tink10

Wow....

I was hoping that mabye someone would have had good news today.....  The wait is driving me nutty!


----------



## Beca

It's gonna be a LONG weekend!!!

 

Beca


----------



## magicalmcwho

Sorry greenban,

Your contract was the same as the one i got this past October, only difference was October UY. I glad i bought when i did, sorry again.

Jim.


----------



## kelakash

Yes, it is going to be a long weekend!  I talked to Jason this AM.  Our contract was submitted on January 5th.  He has contacted the seller, but said they haven't heard yet.  Our seller is a corporation, so the contact person is going to check around and make sure that no one else accepted the paperwork.  Jason said he will call Disney on Monday if he doesn't hear anything more from the seller.  I am not too optimistic - $74 a point for VWL, with all points available from 2004.  Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Tink10

Well, the weekend is over....

Let's hope that all of us waiting receives some good ROFR news this week!


----------



## reesecup

I was just getting ready to post the same thing!  
I know I won't find out anything today and probably not even this week, but I'm crossing my fingers for the rest of you. I'm so curious to see what's going to happen. Good luck!


----------



## Tink10

Today is "Day 17" for us....So, it "should" be any time now!

  Giving offerings to the ROFR Fairy!


----------



## senecabeach

Looks like all of us are up early this AM to do the same thing!!!!

I'm not involved with either list..but certainly "am" rooting for you all.  Consider me your cheering section!!
       

  :thewave:  :thewave:   


Sending Much Pixie Dust Your Way...


----------



## DVCforMe

Add us to the nail-biters!  360 point VWL at $76 per point.  144 '04 points and all '05 points.  Sep UY.    Please, please,please...
Charlotte


----------



## Daname

Hi guys,
We sent our contract to Disney on 1/21. What is the average time frame on ROFR? I keep thinking I should call our agent and offer more than the asking price of $78.
See ya all at Disney *WHEN* (not if) ROFR passes, have to stay positive.  
dd


----------



## Beca

Tink10 said:
			
		

> Well, the weekend is over....
> 
> Let's hope that all of us waiting receives some good ROFR news this week!



Amen to that!!!  Although, the upside of this ROFR process is...I'm too stressed to eat.  Hey...maybe this has the "fine makings" of a new fad diet..."Do you have weight to lose...introducing "DVC's ROFR process!!!  Guaranteed to make you lose 10 pounds in the waiting process.  Warning:  this weight loss program has been known to cause ulcers."  

Good luck to everyone this week!!!

 

Beca


----------



## mcorbo

Daname said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> We sent our contract to Disney on 1/21. What is the average time frame on ROFR? I keep thinking I should call our agent and offer more than the asking price of $78.
> See ya all at Disney *WHEN* (not if) ROFR passes, have to stay positive.
> dd



Mine went in on the 7th and was ROFR'd on the 26th.  19 agonizing days to find that the resale that you wanted was ripped from your grasp!


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

I don't know about you- but If Disney exercized the ROFR option on my contract I would be a little angry- I would take it personally-- I don't think its a strecth to say that most people on this Board are like me-  Specifically, we are Disney nuts.  We all own more than one disney item and all have taken several trips to see the mouse.  Personally, despite the fact that I am only 28, I have made teh trip form NY to Disney world a dozen times..(oh yeah-- And to date, I have no kids)-- 

It seems to me that Disney should look up the names on the contract and allow some of us disney nuts to save a few dollars-- especially since they know that they are getting it back on our first visit-- (Don't get me wrong- DVC owners shoudl actually be happy with the ROFR procedure as it allows Disney to keep the value of the properties high)-- My point is merely that those of us that carry a disney visa, and signed up on the first day, get disney magazine, bought our first shares of disney when we were 12, refer to the big guy merely as "walt", and named our dog pluto-- should get a break with this ROFR stuff-  who's with me??


----------



## Beca

NYsHiddenMickey said:
			
		

> It seems to me that Disney should look up the names on the contract and allow some of us disney nuts to save a few dollars-- especially since they know that they are getting it back on our first visit-- (Don't get me wrong- DVC owners shoudl actually be happy with the ROFR procedure as it allows Disney to keep the value of the properties high)-- My point is merely that those of us that carry a disney visa, and signed up on the first day, get disney magazine, bought our first shares of disney when we were 12, refer to the big guy merely as "walt", and named our dog pluto-- should get a break with this ROFR stuff-  who's with me??



I like it....you should run for President with a platform like that!!!!

 

Beca


----------



## mcorbo

NYsHiddenMickey said:
			
		

> I don't know about you- but If Disney exercized the ROFR option on my contract I would be a little angry- ......... who's with me??




I think they actually have us on the EXERCISE ROFR list, as they know we'll do just about anything and pay just about anything to get just about anything Disney.


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Not me-- Although I am a disney nut- last night, my wife and I were watching television and the Universal studios commercial came on where all of the characters are "vacationing" with the guests-- AT that moment, my wife stated "If Disney refuses the contract, you call them up and tell them we are never going there again-- Tell them that I will be staying at the Universal studios hotel and getting a poolside pedicure by Frankenstein"  That is a direct quote.

So Disney better come through for me. 

P.s.- mcorbo- you have to give beca your info on the ROFR so she can list you on the statistics


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

mcorbo said:
			
		

> ROFR'd VWL, 150 pts, $75 103 coming 04/05  went to Disney on 1/07, ROFR 1/26



Ouch...sorry mcorbo!  Looks like it could have been yours for another $2/pt. -- keep trying. 

Edited to add:  It will be interesting to see whether $75 or $76 is the make or break point for VVL.  Be sure and report back DVCforMe!


----------



## DVCforMe

I'll let you know as soon as we hear anything.  I'm curious too (well, more than curious) it looks like $75 a point is being taken back by Disney - we'll have to see if $76 will squeak past.

Charlotte


----------



## kepps73

My boyfriend and I have been going to Disney for the past 7 years, and finally decided to make our stays more 'permanent' by going with DVC.  We started working through the Timeshare Store mid-December.  We found a great contract for BWV and got going on everything ASAP.  The real estate associate assured us that there would be very little chance that Disney would exercise the ROFR.  In early January, we received the bad news that Disney repurchased the contract from the sellers.  Although disappointed, we found another contract with the Timeshare Store that same day.  Feeling weary about the ROFR, the real estate associate reassured us that at $77/pt, there was very little chance Disney would buy the contract.  However, we got the news just today that our second contract was indeed purchased by Disney.  

I just wanted to vent my frustration with the service we received from the Timeshare Store.  Our business seemed of very little importance to the associate we dealt with and we did not recieve accurate or timely information.  I read that this company was the best to go with, but all we got was much disappointment with terrible service to boot.

Even through we prefer our home resort to be BWV or BCV, we are now just considering going straight through Disney to either get on a waiting list or go with Saratoga Springs.  I honestly wish we had done this in the first place.  I'd rather pay a little more for great service and professionalism than go through the Timeshare Store and get nothing but false hope and apathetic agents.  

Hope we get some good news soon so we can enjoy our next annual trip to our favorite magical place!


----------



## reesecup

Hey kepps73, can you tell us what UY and if there were any banked points with the BWV contract?

I'm curious b/k now I'm worried about the BWV contract we did. And I was actually beginning to feel pretty good about it.
Sorry about your news. Do you think you will go with SS now? Maybe that is what Disney is wanting us all to do.


----------



## Beca

kepps73 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend and I have been going to Disney for the past 7 years, and finally decided to make our stays more 'permanent' by going with DVC.  We started working through the Timeshare Store mid-December.  We found a great contract for BWV and got going on everything ASAP.  The real estate associate assured us that there would be very little chance that Disney would exercise the ROFR.  In early January, we received the bad news that Disney repurchased the contract from the sellers.  Although disappointed, we found another contract with the Timeshare Store that same day.  Feeling weary about the ROFR, the real estate associate reassured us that at $77/pt, there was very little chance Disney would buy the contract.  However, we got the news just today that our second contract was indeed purchased by Disney.
> 
> I just wanted to vent my frustration with the service we received from the Timeshare Store.  Our business seemed of very little importance to the associate we dealt with and we did not recieve accurate or timely information.  I read that this company was the best to go with, but all we got was much disappointment with terrible service to boot.
> 
> Even through we prefer our home resort to be BWV or BCV, we are now just considering going straight through Disney to either get on a waiting list or go with Saratoga Springs.  I honestly wish we had done this in the first place.  I'd rather pay a little more for great service and professionalism than go through the Timeshare Store and get nothing but false hope and apathetic agents.
> 
> Hope we get some good news soon so we can enjoy our next annual trip to our favorite magical place!



I am so sorry this happened to you.  However, please don't take the fact that you did not pass as "TTS giving you bad service".  Seriously, there are WEIRD things going on at DVC right now.  That's why I started this thread.  In Oct, I passed with a VWL contract at $72 per point.  Somewhere in Dec., this became impossible!!!  I am now waiting ROFR on a BCV at $83 per point.  The sellers were only asking $80, the resale agent I am working with (not TTS) assured me that the contract would go thru because she had not had a contract taken over $72 per point.  I ended up calling her back and telling her to up my price to $83 per point...and, I am still sweating that one!!!  

Here's the deal...resale agents only go by "what has passed or been taken" (i.e. they work in the past tense).  There are serious changes going on at DVC right now...we are all thinking a price increase is most likely.  If you were to call TTS today, they would definitely advise you differently...but, this would be based on the experience of your contracts.  It's really tough, but people that are going thru ROFR right now are the "guinea pigs" for the new baseline for DVC buy back.

I have purchased two contracts via resale (and, am in the process of purchasing two more).  So far, I have never had one taken.  TTS, and other resellers have to walk a fine line since they do represent both parties.  If they encouraged you to pay more, you could accuse them of working primarily for the seller, and if they tell you "you are probably okay based on what DVC has been taking"...then, you get mad if you don't pass.   The BEST advice I can give you is to bid a couple of points higher than what you think is needed to pass.  In the big picture...what is $2 more on a 150 pt contract?  Just $300 divided by 37 years...that's $8 per year...not much!!!

Many years ago, I went to hear an ex-police officer security "expert" talk.  His name was Jay Bittenbinder, and he was very good.  He said, "Imagine that there are two identical apartments right next to each other.  Each is occupied by a single, 22 yr old girl.  At one apartment, the renter buys a LARGE dog bowl, writes the word "KILLER" on it, and sets it on the back patio.  On her front door, she attaches a metal sign saying, 'Beware of the dog'.  If you are a thief, which apartment are you going to rob?"

It's strange...but, I really think of DVC as the "thief" (in the BEST possible sense).  Everytime I have bought, I have thought "I don't want my contract to be the most obvious "taker" in the bunch."  Sure, it keeps me from getting the "really GREAT deals"...but, I'm happy with what I get.  

I'm sorry $77 didn't pass... that is an "iffy" number right now.

 

Beca


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

wow- 77 per point is one of the higher  ROFRs- Prior to that we had only heard of 77 and 78 being rofr-ed at Beach club.  This one was at BWV though..  I am betting that there are a lot of people getting nervous after that post


----------



## Beca

I decided to "revise" the waitlist so we could see who might be "next".  I am hoping for a lot of you to hear.  I don't think my contract will finish ROFR until the first or second week of Feb.

Diszip...I didn't know when you went to ROFR...so, I just put you in at the end.  If you get me the date, I will move you to the appropriate place.

If anyone else wants to be added....just post your info, and I will put you "in" the list!!

 

Beca

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now) 

WAITING:
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (went to DVC 1/21)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05


----------



## kelakash

I just heard from Jason at The Timeshare Store.  Disney bought our 250 point, $74 contract.  It was submitted on 1/5/05.  Jason thought we stood a chance because the seller is a corporation and it would mean more wrangling for Disney.  It didn't happen that way.  Anyway, now I need to call my husband who will be devastated, then call Disney to plan our 10th anniversary vacation for Thanksgiving week at the WL, where we spent our honeymoon.  We don't want to wait any longer and risk not getting a reservation, good price on flights, etc.  This is also our second attempt to buy a resale package.  I will apply my deposit when I get it back from TTS and have our trip paid for.  I will, for now, sadly remain a DVC want-to-be.
*
BTW, I had a good experience with Jason at TTS.  He was very courteous and responsive.  I have been anxiously bothering him the past week to boot.  He did, at the time, think our $74 offer would pass.  We offered $74 against a list price of $76 and the seller accepted our offer.  Jason thought we were pretty safe (January 3rd).  
*
Good luck to the rest of you.  I will continue to watch your boards.  I have learned a great deal the past few months.


----------



## Beca

kelakash said:
			
		

> I just heard from Jason at The Timeshare Store.  Disney bought our 250 point, $74 contract.  It was submitted on 1/5/05.  Jason thought we stood a chance because the seller is a corporation and it would mean more wrangling for Disney.  It didn't happen that way.  Anyway, now I need to call my husband who will be devastated, then call Disney to plan our 10th anniversary vacation for Thanksgiving week at the WL, where we spent our honeymoon.  We don't want to wait any longer and risk not getting a reservation, good price on flights, etc.  This is also our second attempt to buy a resale package.  I will apply my deposit when I get it back from TTS and have our trip paid for.  I will, for now, sadly remain a DVC want-to-be.
> *
> BTW, I had a good experience with Jason at TTS.  He was very courteous and responsive.  I have been anxiously bothering him the past week to boot.  He did, at the time, think our $74 offer would pass.  We offered $74 against a list price of $76 and the seller accepted our offer.  Jason thought we were pretty safe (January 3rd).
> *
> Good luck to the rest of you.  I will continue to watch your boards.  I have learned a great deal the past few months.



I was just thinking about you!!!!  I am SOOOO sorry!!!  But, keep trying...please, don't give up...and enjoy your vacation!!

 

Beca


----------



## Tink10

I'm so sorry Kelakash!!!


----------



## Beca

Well, 

Here's the update...I DON'T like updating when someone doesn't pass!!  

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
 kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (went to DVC 1/21)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

I have also had good dealings with jason- you have to remember that TTS has no control over what disney does and they can only tell you what has happened in the past- also, just from this thread you can see that it appears that Disney's buy backs are pretty random with no apparent reasoning or 'magic number'.  Anyway- for now, all we can do is wait- good luck to all of you who are waiting


----------



## iankh

Disney must have a significant backlog in their waitlist pipeline. They obviously know they can sell the points and turn a profit.

Also, is it really in their best interests to have a cheaper secondary market, when they are building the 800 unit SSR?

Perhaps its a little like days gone by when moguls would buy up gold, silver or stock shares that would in turn force prices higher.

It happens in international currency all the time, if a currency like the US dollar drops too low, countries with a serious interest in seeing the dollar higher will buy up dollars, which in turn forces the value up.

Of course they know they can unload the points they buy up, but it also serves to keep their own prices for existing resorts healthy and SSR competitive.

Perhaps Im over analyzing the whole thing. Perhaps they just spin a big wheel.


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

MomsGoneGoofy said:
			
		

> Wow!   After reading these posts I feel real lucky.
> 
> 
> On 12/16/04 we mailed our deposit to the TTS for 50 points at VWL at $75.00, August UY, no banked points, 50 coming 8/05.   We were contacted on 1/17/05 and told we *passed* ROFR and we mailed our final payment this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****Update - we received a copy of the warranty deed today with a letter stating that Disney usually take approx 10 days to update their records for the new points.*
> 
> .


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

iankh said:
			
		

> Perhaps Im over analyzing the whole thing. Perhaps they just spin a big wheel.



I tend to think it's more like a dartboard, and they like to play when they've had a few "drinks" with lunch.


----------



## DVCforMe

Hi Beca,
You can add us to the wait list:
360 points VWL at $76 per point, 144 '04 points, all '05 points, Aug UY.  Hard to type with fingers crossed  
Charlotte


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Hate to point out the obvious bad news (especially since i am also waiting to hear)- But it looks like Beca's list has more ROFRs than actual resales that have gone through..

Hopefully for the rest of us who are waiting maybe DIsney will run out of money???- not likely!!

Well  at least we know what Disney is doing with the money it saved by not doing the annual "I'm going to disney world" superbowl ad.
Instead they are buying back everything!!!


----------



## Blue&Gold

Trying not to watch this trend, because it is more than a little depressing...  Hope springs eternal and all that, but I'm beginning to think we're stuffed!  We're particularly handicapped in that I am currently stationed in Nebraska and DVC itself cannot sell to NE residents due to some aspect or another of Nebraska Real Estate Law, so it is resale or squat for us...  With the much-ballyhooed rumored price increases and SSR $10 buy back incentive possibly evaporating we may be looking at a very short window of opportunity.  
Funny thing is that I likely would have offered a couple more $$$ per point if our agent (or the intel gained on these boards) had suggested that $78 would be on the ROFR cusp.  
While not predisposed to turning tail on any process, I have to admit I am disinclined to take a second swipe if this contract falls through.  
Hoping a phone call tomorrow or later this week telling us we passed ROFR will restore our motivation!  Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Beca

DVCforMe...you are now added...good luck!!  (When did you go to ROFR?)

Okay...now time for the "pep talk".  All of you that are saying "no more" for me are making me SOOOO sad!!!  Listen, DVC is buying these points back...they are NOT going to keep them....you CAN get points at the resort you want one way (resale), or another (DVC).  Last time I was going thru ROFR, there was one poster that had to try THREE times...but, you know what...they got their points at the resort they really wanted!!!

Not owning where you TRULY love is an AWFUL feeling!!  On our last trip, DH just "sighed and sighed" every time BCV came into view.  We were at BWV (one of our homes), and we LOVED it!!!  We had a beautiful room, which was a smokin' deal because of the standard points, but all he could say was, "I'd gladly pay the difference in points to be at BCV".  And, he's not a whiner...he just loved BCV, and we had just invested $36,000...and, we didn't own a single point there.  There IS something special about staying where you own, and owning where you love!!  If you haven't been to WDW as a DVC member...it's just hard to explain.  We totally changed the way we vacationed this last trip...no more "commando" for us (which was a first)  because we knew we would be back many times.  I am now in the process of selling my VWL (which I LOVE), and will probably have to put my BWV on the market (which, seriously makes me want to cry...but, I don't think DH would ever be "truly" happy staying there...it would kind of put a damper on our vacations), all to get the elusive BCV points.  And, I WILL get them, one way or another....if I have to wait on a waitlist for 3 years...so, be it!!!  But, you can bet that if DVC ROFR's me, I will be bidding on EVERY BCV contract that "fits the bill"!!  They are NOT gonna get me down!!!  Please, guys...keep your spirits up....and, do NOT give up!!!  You can own where you want....please don't let go of your dream!!! (Beca is stepping down from the soapbox now)....I think we need a group hug!!!  

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (went to DVC 1/21)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beca, you are great!  

Bobbi


----------



## DVCforMe

Good Morning All,

I just spoke with Jaki to see if I should tweak our offer of $76 for VWL up a bit.  She, in a nice way, told us to "chill", so I guess we'll hold steady.  She said that $76 has been passing for VWL but no one knows what Disney does week to week.  Last week they did not get any news back from Disney on any offer so she suspects there must be a backlog.  Our contract did not go to Disney until 1/24 so we have a bit of waiting to endure!  Good luck to all!
Charlotte


----------



## Daname

Hi Charlotte,

I have Jaki also, I called her saturday to see if I needed to add more to the point price, she said the same "Chill". Our contract went to Disney on the 21st, so I'm hoping we will hear sometime end of week or next week. This feels so much like taking a test in school, did I pass or what. Hugs to everyone  , I keep telling my self that Feb is a VERY GOOD month, Valentines Day, my annv, my son's new house, new adoption in family, FEB is a VERY GOOD MONTH for a new member in DVC. I WILL be seeing you all at Disney. Take care all, dd


----------



## DVCforMe

Thinks happy thoughts...think happy thoughts...think happy thoughts....


----------



## Tink10

Jason at TTS told me we would hear back within 17 - 20 days & today is "Day 19".......

Every time the phone rings I jump about a mile......


----------



## Beca

Bobbiwoz - Thanks!!! So are you!!! 

Tink10 - I am sending you all the pixie dust I can "pull together"!!  Hang in there, girl!!          

Everyone else...good luck, I hope today (and the whole week) brings good news!!

 

Beca


----------



## kepps73

Okay, so I'm new to this...I just read all your replies to my post the other day (which I didn't realize I actually posted!) and I understand the process a bit more now.  I was more frustrated and disappointed, and understand that it's not all that much in the hands of TTS.  I think we'll just have to be patient and just wait for the best deal to come along.  We didn't even think to offer more than what the seller was asking....is that a better option??


----------



## Tink10

We Passed!!!!


----------



## Scotch

Tink10 said:
			
		

> We Passed!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS & WELCOME COME!


----------



## Daname

Tink,
CONGRATULATIONS
        
see ya at Disney,
dd


----------



## iankh

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Beca

WooHoo!! Congratulations!!!  About time for some good news!!!

I am SOOO happy to post this update!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (went to DVC 1/21)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05


----------



## DVCforMe

WAY TO GO TINK10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reesecup

Yipeeee for you!!!!   Maybe it's the start of good luck!!!!


----------



## Tink10

We also heard from our guide & our application is in "closing status"....Everything's a done deal!


Yippie!


----------



## Beca

kepps73 said:
			
		

> Okay, so I'm new to this...I just read all your replies to my post the other day (which I didn't realize I actually posted!) and I understand the process a bit more now.  I was more frustrated and disappointed, and understand that it's not all that much in the hands of TTS.  I think we'll just have to be patient and just wait for the best deal to come along.  We didn't even think to offer more than what the seller was asking....is that a better option??



Offering more can be your best deal, if that's what it takes to pass.  Seriously, it looks like you might've "missed the baseline" by $1 per point.  BWV contracts do come along quite often...keep your eyes and ears out, and check more websites than TTS...good contracts are out there.

Good luck,
 

Beca


----------



## bobbiwoz

Tink10, YEAH!   

Bobbi


----------



## Tink10

Thanks So Much To Everyone For Your Cheers & Good Thoughts!!!

Now....To Add On or Not To Add On...That is the question....

I did get the $$ per point increase info that I was hoping to get, so it looks like we'll be adding on!


----------



## twotoohappy

Beca,
  thanks for the updates ~  any ideas what the VWL ROFR use years were/
        thanks and good luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## greenban

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Good Morning All,
> 
> I just spoke with Jaki to see if I should tweak our offer of $76 for VWL up a bit.  She, in a nice way, told us to "chill", so I guess we'll hold steady.  She said that $76 has been passing for VWL but no one knows what Disney does week to week.  Last week they did not get any news back from Disney on any offer so she suspects there must be a backlog.  Our contract did not go to Disney until 1/24 so we have a bit of waiting to endure!  Good luck to all!
> Charlotte



I wish you luck, I got ROFRed at $76 for VWL last week!

-Tony


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi!

   Went to WDW with my daughter this week!  It was fun!  I like the the added on 3 extra magic hours.  It was a little difficult keeping up with the new schedule.  I had the old extra magic hour at certain parks on certain days of the weeks memorized.  Oh well!  **Still had a lot of fun!  I also kept my mind off of ROFR!!  Sorry, to hear some more didn't make it through...Congratulations to those that did hear positive news!  
   I'm not sure what I'm going to do if we don't pass, I may just give it a rest and keep paying cash at WDW hotels etc...  I did pass by the Boardwalk, and ate at Beaches n Cream and Cape May a lot during the week**  I'll continue doing that too**  
   For now, I have ressies at the WL during March and YC during June vacations....  Hopefully, will be able to book  BCV or BWV DVC for late August Trip and November!!  Still thinking positive.....


----------



## Scotch

Disney wants to keep us guessing.  Within a few days of passing on our BVC 160 points contract with all 2005 points, DVC bought back another DIS board member's 160 points contract with stripped 2005 points.  Go figure.


----------



## hannahr

Morning everyone

I'm really pleased to tell you all that my contract was passed by Disney last night!  Good luck to everyone still waiting.

Hannah


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Good for you hannahr!  Hopefully you won't be the only one with good news today...


----------



## Tink10

Congrats Hannahr!!!!


----------



## Cinderpals

Yippee!  Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our VWL closing was yesterday.  Now it's just a short wait until the points are in our account, and we'll add onto our December VWL ressie.

I'll keep checking this post and wishing Pixie Dust rains down on all of you.

Bobbi


----------



## mcorbo

Round 2 for me

200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)


----------



## Beca

Yea, hannahr!!!  I was just thinking about you last night, and wondering when you would hear!!!!  Congratulations!!

mcorbo...I'm so glad you are "giving it another go"....I will send you lots of pixie dust this time!!

bobbiwoz...congrats again!!  I don't think you will have any problem getting your VWL ressie.  We got one for early Dec. after the "7 month" window last year.  

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (went to DVC 1/21)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Did someone say "Pixie Dust" ?


----------



## hannahr

Thanks everyone, especially Beca for all your work.  Can't wait to make my reservations now - especially as I'm hoping to make a trip at the end of April!  Really hope I can use my points soon.

I'll keep watching the thread and hoping that everyone waiting gets some good news!


----------



## kepps73

Beca said:
			
		

> Offering more can be your best deal, if that's what it takes to pass.  Seriously, it looks like you might've "missed the baseline" by $1 per point.  BWV contracts do come along quite often...keep your eyes and ears out, and check more websites than TTS...good contracts are out there.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> 
> Beca



Great news! We are now going on our THIRD contract at BWV.....hopefully this one will go through!  We offered more per point than what the seller was offering, so hopefully Disney will not exercise the ROFR on this one.  Very early in the process, so I'll have to be patient!


----------



## greenban

Good Luck!

Are you still using Jason at the TTS?

-Tony


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kepps73 said:
			
		

> Great news! We are now going on our THIRD contract at BWV.....hopefully this one will go through!  We offered more per point than what the seller was offering, so hopefully Disney will not exercise the ROFR on this one.  Very early in the process, so I'll have to be patient!



I am assuming you offered $78 or above?  We'll all keep our fingers crossed for you on this one.  Kudos on your perserverance:  If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## kcneo2003

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> I am assuming you offered $78 or above?  We'll all keep our fingers crossed for you on this one.  Kudos on your perserverance:  If at first you don't succeed...



Interesting I just noticed on TSS listings that there are now more BCV at 90!!!!!!!


----------



## senecabeach

> Interesting I just noticed on TSS listings that there are now more BCV at 90!!!!!!!



Yepper........kiss my waitlist goodbye... 

    

Disney doesn't need to raise the prices..they just sit back, laugh and watch all of us idiots do it for 'em!!


----------



## kepps73

greenban said:
			
		

> Good Luck!
> 
> Are you still using Jason at the TTS?
> 
> -Tony



Yes, I'm still going with Jason.  He's been very helpful over the last couple of days, and we are hoping that the third time is a charm!


----------



## drakethib

Not sure what you consider recently (November 2004) but we bought OKW 150 pts for $70 per point, with 86 banked points. We paid closing.


----------



## iankh

It looks like it's taking between 18 and 19 days on average for Disney to act, that means some news should be coming soon for some of us.


----------



## kepps73

We were hoping originally to close in January so we could use the DVC for our March trip...but if we get the current one, we'll just bank our points towards our trip next year!


----------



## Disneyrsh

We're still waiting.  Aaarrggghhh!  I should stop kicking myself, VWL at 75 a point is taking on the distinct aspect of a steaming snowball....


----------



## Beca

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> We're still waiting.  Aaarrggghhh!  I should stop kicking myself, VWL at 75 a point is taking on the distinct aspect of a steaming snowball....



Yea...so's my BCV at $83!!!  

 

Beca


----------



## Daname

We did it  we did it     
Jaki just called to let me know we passed. whew, what a day. We are now DVC members, and I want to thank all of you for the knowledge you have given to make this come true. I found your (our) site by accident, just was looking about a disney vacation and I came across this real cool site (disboards.com) and I was hooked. okay here it is
BWV 160pts 
Sept UY
$78pt
has 18-2003pts, 144-2004pts banked and all 2005pts
we paid 2005 mnt fees
went to disney jan 21st
passed feb 3rd

I'm coming home for Christmas   
dd
hugs to all waiting  for their good news


----------



## Beca

Yea!!  Congratulations!!!  I'm so happy for you...and, I am SOO happy we got some good news today!!!

You are now "moved" to the list I'm SURE you wanted to belong to!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)


----------



## happyatdisney

This recently emerged lurker just came across this thread.....and would like to add our DVC news: 
We passed ROFR today on 150 points at HH, $71 a point, Dec use year, all points available from 04, and 05, with an additional 131 from 03. Glad I had not seen this thread earlier, or would have been biting my nails.    Evidently HH is not as attractive to Disney........but it is to us!   

Thanks for the wealth of info so far, as we researched this big step. You all have been a lot of help, although you don't know it!


----------



## Blue&Gold

Move Blue & Gold to the "passed" list!  Big day for Jaki's customers!  We're very excited and pleased that my earlier pessimistic assessment was for naught!  Now we'll struggle through the closing process...  Told my better half I'll need to find something else to obsess about!

http://www.atimeshare.com/cgi-local/listd.cgi?disy


----------



## Beca

Well...WELCOME happyatdisney!!  I agree, I started this thread as a reference for people who are about to place bids to see where they should "bid" to pass....but, I am MORE nervous this go-around than I have EVER been in a ROFR!!!  Congratulations on your contract!!!  It looks like you got a good one!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)


----------



## Beca

Blue&Gold...I actually let out a scream when I saw this!!  I didn't realize it until DH said, "Is everything okay?"  I am SOOO happy to actually see people passing again!!!  Congratulations!!!

Our "passed" list is now officially bigger than our ROFR'd list!!!  It is a GOOD day!!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)


----------



## mcorbo

Beca said:
			
		

> Blue&Gold...I actually let out a scream when I saw this!!  I didn't realize it until DH said, "Is everything okay?"  I am SOOO happy to actually see people passing again!!!  Congratulations!!!
> 
> Our "passed" list is now officially bigger than our ROFR'd list!!!  It is a GOOD day!!!!




I do see a trend here, most of the passes are OKW and BWV, most of the ROFR are BCV and WLV.


----------



## Tink10

After talking to my guide last night, I did find out that Disney does have BWV points available for add-on in small, wacky amounts.....

Unfortunately, not in my UY......But they have them nonetheless....


----------



## reesecup

That's great news all of you guys who heard yesterday!  Now, I'm back to feeling very confident about my BWV contract!
Looks like several of you should be hearing something by tommorow or the next couple of days, including you Beca!  Can't wait to see what happens! Good luck!


----------



## Beca

reesecup said:
			
		

> That's great news all of you guys who heard yesterday!  Now, I'm back to feeling very confident about my BWV contract!
> Looks like several of you should be hearing something by tommorow or the next couple of days, including you Beca!  Can't wait to see what happens! Good luck!



reesecup...thanks!!  But, I think I've got a week or so before I hear anything...BCV ROFR's are SLOW!!!

 

Beca


----------



## DVCforMe

Wonderful news for all you new or expanding members! (Expanding in a good way of course  .)  Your good news has given hope to those of us still biting our nails.  

Tony - I had contract envy when I saw your offer.  So sorry it got snarfed up.  Will you try again for VWL?

Pixie dust to all!


----------



## senecabeach

Beca.............

Don't say that!!!    

*Keep that glass half full...not...half empty !!!!!!* 

You have been the light in this storm and greatly helped all of us (even me..on the wait list) get thru these very trying weeks!!   

Its NOT over...till its over!!!  And..if its over..deep breath..start anew!!

We are all pulling for YOU...I know its close!!l

      to YOU !!!!!!


----------



## greenban

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Wonderful news for all you new or expanding members! (Expanding in a good way of course  .)  Your good news has given hope to those of us still biting our nails.
> 
> Tony - I had contract envy when I saw your offer.  So sorry it got snarfed up.  Will you try again for VWL?
> 
> Pixie dust to all!




I'm trying again, just waiting for the right 'triple' (banked 2003, 2004 and 2005 points available) to come out.  However, this time, I'm not revealing details until I pass ROFR (just my superstitions!)

-Tony

P.S.  thanks for the kind words, and cograts to all our new neighboors!  Welcome Home!


----------



## iankh

greenban said:
			
		

> However, this time, I'm not revealing details until I pass ROFR (just my superstitions!)!


 
Tony,

I know how you feel. That's why I have not posted the details of my pending contract. I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## Beca

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Beca.............
> 
> Don't say that!!!
> 
> *Keep that glass half full...not...half empty !!!!!!*
> 
> You have been the light in this storm and greatly helped all of us (even me..on the wait list) get thru these very trying weeks!!
> 
> Its NOT over...till its over!!!  And..if its over..deep breath..start anew!!
> 
> We are all pulling for YOU...I know its close!!l
> 
> to YOU !!!!!!



But...I meant that in the "perkiest possible way"    

Seriously though....thank you for trying to "cheer me up"!!!  Yesterday was a BAD "waiting" day for me...it was just one of those days when you couldn't think of ANYTHING else!!!  And now, this morning I called to make a ressie for my mom in May, and found out I don't have enough points (and, I will have to borrow what I do have)!!!  How could I have spent SOO much money, have taken ONE trip...have one trip scheduled, and be out of points?  Oh yeah...that would be because 1) I am really bad at managing my points, 2) These trips keep "popping" up that I am not planning for, and 2) I can't use my contracts because I am selling all of them trying to get these BCV points!!!  Aaarrrghh!!!

But, on the bright side...I fell asleep last night watching this show on the lives of the people of Afghanistan.  They have nothing...they are so poor, and so hungry.  I went to bed last night and thanked God for allowing me the "gift" of worrying about this...I really don't have ANYTHING to complain about!!!  We really are just blessed to be able to make offers on contracts!!  But, it WOULD be a lot easier if DVC just felt "blessed" to want to have people buy their contracts, and just let us all have them!!!  

I hope we hear more good news today!!!!!

 

Beca


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Beca has to start a new thread- include me with greenban and iankh so far-- we are all in the elite club of people waiting but who will not post our info until a decision is made-- 

wow- I have to go, a black cat just ran in front of my computer and broke my mirror......


----------



## Beca

NYsHiddenMickey said:
			
		

> Beca has to start a new thread- include me with greenban and iankh so far-- we are all in the elite club of people waiting but who will not post our info until a decision is made--
> 
> wow- I have to go, a black cat just ran in front of my computer and broke my mirror......



Absolutely...we'll have the "ROFR" thread, and the "Superstitious ROFR" thread...but, then you'd all be superstitious that being superstitious would jinx you...I'm sure both of you just had heart attacks at my posting this!!!  I SWEAR if you don't pass ROFR, it not's my fault!!!    

 

Beca


----------



## MickeyBabe

Beca said:
			
		

> Absolutely...we'll have the "ROFR" thread, and the "Superstitious ROFR" thread...


Oh you mean the....

"Waiting to hear about the process that shall not be named about the thing that shall not be named" 

Thread?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MickeyBabe said:
			
		

> Oh you mean the....
> 
> "Waiting to hear about the process that shall not be named about the thing that shall not be named"
> 
> Thread?



Shhhhh...it's a secret!


----------



## greenban

Hey should I post a poll about superstitious ROFRites, or perhaps DVCers?

Hmmmmmm....  Maybe a poll about the poll?

-Tony


----------



## iankh

Just a minute, I can't quite read the screen. I have a necklace of garlic blocking my view, not to mention, a mound of lucky horseshoes and 4-leaf clovers.

What was that old, kid's game we used to play on the sidewalk? ... _"Step on a crack get an ROFR attack?"_


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I heard it helps if you sprinkle some sand from Stormalong Bay over your right shoulder...or was it the left shoulder?


----------



## Tink10

I'm telling ya....

Try the offerings to the ROFR Fairy.....        

It worked for me!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Made deposit on BWV today, 150 pts. @ $78  (no borrowed or banked) March UY


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Joe: you got some guts posting that--you must have nerves of steel, 

Seriously though -Good Luck to you on that contract


----------



## DisneyRose

I think people are getting a little out of hand asking $90 a point for BCV.  I'm sure someone will take it though. May take some time. Just can't see it being that great above the other resorts.


----------



## Beca

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> I heard it helps if you sprinkle some sand from Stormalong Bay over your right shoulder...or was it the left shoulder?



My luck I'd get the wrong shoulder and I'd NEVER get BCV points!!!!

Well, I guess no more good news today!!  Here's to the beginning of another LONG weekend!!!    Let's hope it is the LAST of my ROFR weekends for a while (of course, I am working on two other contracts that will be going to ROFR in about a week...I am SO insane!!!  Just get me a padded cell now!!!)

JoeEpcotRocks...please update with the date your contract goes to ROFR.  I am going to put it down "tentatively" as Monday.

To everyone still waiting...TRY to enjoy your weekend!!!

 

Beca

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)


----------



## Cinderpals

Okay, I haven't heard yet about ROFR status.  I've noticed at least 2 more contracts that will work for me.  My DH does not want to get 'stuck' with more points should the other contract pass, so he wants me to wait.  Meanwhile, I'm eyeing these other two contracts, and I'm going to wish that I had them if we don't pass ROFR.  Well, I could see us needing more points, so why wait, especially if your UY comes up.  My DH is not on board, so I'll have to wait, and pay more for add on points later. Ugh!! :


----------



## LauraLea

We could use some pixie dust!  I just mailed our deposit to Jason for a VWL resale contract - 80 points; $79/point; March UY - all 05 points available. 

This would be our first DVC contract and I do hope it passes!

Laura


----------



## Beca

LauraLea...I am sending you lots of pixie dust!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## Cinderpals

Thanks, everyone! Okay, I need to calm down....Deep Breath! I think that I heard her correctly this morning: I just called the agent at the Timeshare Store, super nice lady, who was all by herself. (My agent won't be in until tomorrow) I asked her about another BWV contract, and asked if any had passed ROFR yesterday. She had a whole list!!!! My BWV points @77 Sept UY passed!!!! I hope that she read it correctly! I haven't heard about my BCV points yet though, so I'm still nervous since I sent both contracts in at the same time. Hey, but she did read, without revealing any other specifics that BCV $83, $84 per points on the list had passed.... Beca? Is that you? Okay, nothing specific, but was asking since my points were only at $81 per point. They may be buying them back since they're holding them. They would need to mail a contract to the sellers 1st, I guess, and have them sell points to Disney. Oh!! I hope that it's just delayed!! I'm happy about the BWV points, but really need BCV for Summer vacations!! Anyone around?! I'm really excited that I've at least heard back on this one!!    I'm glad I raised the points offer!!


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone! Okay, I need to calm down....Deep Breath! I think that I heard her correctly this morning: I just called the agent at the Timeshare Store, super nice lady, who was all by herself. (My agent won't be in until tomorrow) I asked her about another BWV contract, and asked if any had passed ROFR yesterday. She had a whole list!!!! My BWV points @77 Sept UY passed!!!! I hope that she read it correctly! I haven't heard about my BCV points yet though, so I'm still nervous since I sent both contracts in at the same time. Hey, but she did read, without revealing any other specifics that BCV $83, $84 per points on the list had passed.... Beca? Is that you? Okay, nothing specific, but was asking since my points were only at $81 per point. They may be buying them back since they're holding them. They would need to mail a contract to the sellers 1st, I guess, and have them sell points to Disney. Oh!! I hope that it's just delayed!! I'm happy about the BWV points, but really need BCV for Summer vacations!! Anyone around?! I'm really excited that I've at least heard back on this one!!    I'm glad I raised the points offer!!



WooHoo, Cinderpals!!!  Congratulations!!!  I am SOO excited for you!!!

I don't think the points would be mine, though...because I went with a different reseller....but, I will give mine a call.

Congratulations again!!!  It is SOO exciting!!!  The first time I got thru ROFR I was as excited as I was the day I found out I was pregnant!!!!  It was like I was going to have another baby...a DVC baby!!!!  

 

Beca


PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## reesecup

Yea, Cinderpals!!  I didn't think we would find out about any other contracts until tommorow!  I just know mine is going to go through if your $77 went through. We gave $80 p/pt. I will be so let down now if not. And I hope I am not jinxing myself. I try not to be very superstitious. BTW...you guys that were talking about the superstitions, made me go around singing "Very Superstitious" all day long. Now, I'm doing it again. And I've been changing the words to like ,  "Very Superstitious, waiting on Disney's call." OK, so I got a little bored the past few days!  
Beca, sounds like yours may go through!!!!


----------



## Cinderpals

Thanks for being home, Beca!!  I'm very excited!!  Put me on the ROFR list for BCV points at $81 pt. MAR**  These went in with the BWV points that just passed.  Still waiting to hear back on these BCV babies.  Need lots of good vibes!!  I have lots of plans for these points!!
I'm going to WDW all of these times around my children's school schedules:  
 '05:
Mar 22-29th WL   see Swimming Jr. Nationals Orlando & Easter at Friend's Church and home
June 2nd-6th Yacht Club  Star Wars Weekend   (teacher work days F & Mon!)
Aug 20th-28th  BCV 1 bedroom please!  Vacation before school starts
Nov  4th-8th (teacher's workdays Fri, Mon & Tues)  BCV pts,  please pass ROFR!  Will miss MNSSHP, but will be there for Wine & Food Festival  BCV studio or 1 bedroom, will need more points!
More trips in '06  Annual Mother & Daughter trip FEB BCV Studio, Family trip  End of August BCV 1 bedroom

DEC '06-Jan'07  Christmas and New Years with BWV points!! banked and borrowed hee hee

Disney Cruise in '07 or '08      

Will post as soon as I hear back about BCV points!!


----------



## Cinderpals

I like that idea, though.  Changing the words to that song.  Very cool!  

   Mine would start out:   I'm not very Superstitious!
                                   I'm just waiting for the call!   

                                   I need BCV points to book my vacations,
                                   before they all book up.    

                                   ....I don't remember the whole song!


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals...I will certainly add you!! (how many points & "points status"?)  GOOD LUCK on that contract, and please let me know as soon as you know anything!!  Don't count yourself out of them yet...I SERIOUSLY think DVC works more slowly on BCV contracts...what is their "incentive" to pass them more quickly?  The more stressful DVC can make ROFR...the more likely people are to want to bypass it.  Me?  Well, I am just rather fond of ulcers!!!    But, seriously...notice OKW, HH and VB pass or fail much more quickly. 

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## senecabeach

*Cinderpals...YES...YES....YES.....* 

Super wonderful news !!!!!!!!  

Oh...its sooooo great to hear you're in !!!!!!!!!!!!   

*Still sending much     to Beca & reesecup & all still sweating ROFR!!!!!!*





Yes...Im still psyched about my wait list BC Sept UY !!


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi Beca,

     Here's the points and points status:  BCV UY 350 pts 21 banked '04, all 350 pts available '05 at $81 per point.  It's not an extremely heavy with points contract, but does have all of Mar '05 that will be available.  I almost put this one in at $83 per point.  So, I will probably end up with 2 UY at two different DVC homes, and possible 3 UY if this one doesn't pass.   How many contracts and UYs can one keep up with?  I know that I can definitely manage 2 UY with two different resorts, but 2 UY for same resort?  I don't know.  Will have to post this question on another site.     
    Will definitely post info. as soon as I found out.  I'll call my agent tomorrow... Hopefully,  Disney isn't holding onto my contract news because they are buying the points back!  That would really put me behind to book these vacations!


----------



## ScottLea94

Add us to the waiting list Beca.

We're waiting on ROFR for 205 points at HH.   $70/pt with 62 remaining 2004 pts and all 2005 points intact.  Submited to Disney 1/21.

Keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## iankh

Well, here it is Sunday night, and another week soon to begin.

I phoned TTS on the off-chance there was some news, though given that my contract was submitted on 1/28 I doubted it. But I thought it was worth call. No news.

How does the ROFR process work? I believe I've read that it's a committee that meets? Is this correct? Anyone have any idea if they meet once a week or mulitple times a week. I wonder what sort of analysis is done in advance. I would think that it's just a recommendation that would go to committee for final discision.

If anyone has any insight into the process, let's hear it.


----------



## Beca

Ian...unfortunately, DVC keeps the whole "ROFR" thing under wraps.  Some people say they meet once a week, some people say their meeting are controlled by "demand".  My guide won't even tell me "what department" is in charge of this other than they are "bean counters".

Thanks to everyone who keeps sending me their info to post...this thread couldn't continue without all of you!!!

Let's hope there is good news this week!!!

Here's the Sunday night update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Hello all

still waiting to hear - but i just wanted to point something out (not to make you waiting BCV's nervous)- but the listings for BCV at 90$!!! per point are now pending. Having never stayed at any of the Disney Vacation places, can anyone tell me why BCV has distanced itself from the others by some much--

It can't be proximity to the parks, b/c BWV, although not as close to epcot, is closer to MGM- 

I know that the pool is great, but is that alone worth the huge price differential??

Is BCV the smallest one?--Is it that much smaller than BWV??

I know that this thread is for ROFR, but so many of you are so knowledgable, I figured I would put it here and get a good response  

Just wondering--

THANKS and good luck to everyone waiting!!


----------



## reesecup

I noticed it was pending as well. But, I think you have to remember that just b/k it says sale pending doesn't mean the buyer offered $90. They may have offered less and the seller took it. But, then again......    That just boggles my mind. I loved the BCV as well, but I just don't know about paying that amount for it. I think we will love BWV and enjoy visiting BCV. But, our children are getting older and if they were smaller, I would certainly be wanting BCV for the wonderful pool. And I will probably be one of those who seeks out a small contract there anyway. And may kick myself that I wasn't willing to pay $90 down the road. Who knows?


----------



## Beca

NYsHiddenMickey said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> still waiting to hear - but i just wanted to point something out (not to make you waiting BCV's nervous)- but the listings for BCV at 90$!!! per point are now pending. Having never stayed at any of the Disney Vacation places, can anyone tell me why BCV has distanced itself from the others by some much--
> 
> It can't be proximity to the parks, b/c BWV, although not as close to epcot, is closer to MGM-
> 
> I know that the pool is great, but is that alone worth the huge price differential??
> 
> Is BCV the smallest one?--Is it that much smaller than BWV??
> 
> I know that this thread is for ROFR, but so many of you are so knowledgable, I figured I would put it here and get a good response
> 
> Just wondering--
> 
> THANKS and good luck to everyone waiting!!



BCV is popular for many reasons.  First, the theming is really beautiful.  And, yes..the pool is another reason BCV is so popular.  SAB is the ONLY pool that DVCer's cannot pool hop to...SAB is open ONLY to guests of YC/BC and BCV.  That makes it somewhat "exclusive", and therefore drives up it's popularity.

BCV is not the smallest resort, that distinction goes to VWL with 137 accomodations.  But, BCV is second smallest at 208...being just over HALF the size of BWV at 383.  OKW is around 550, and SSR will be around 838.  The small size adds to its desirability, as people are unsure how difficult it will be to get a ressie seven months out in the long-term.

These are just some of the reasons...I'm sure different people have other reasons as well.  As for me, I find it is a VERY comfortable and elegant resort...the kind of place I want to vacation.  I want to own there because I love it and want the 11 month window to reserve there.

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

Well......I am OFFICIALLY moving MYSELF to the PASSED column!!!!!

        

I can't believe it!!!!!  I'm gonna own BCV!!!!!!!  It is such a dream come true!!!


Now, I've just gotta get thru ROFR on my other two contracts...I will post details when I actually go to ROFR on those.  Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear.

      
Beca

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## Tink10

Whoo Hoo Beca!!!!!


----------



## reesecup

I know you are so happy!  Congrats!  Now, you've gotten me wanting some BCV!


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Congrats

from prior posts I can tell you really wanted BCV- and now the passed column has taken a nice lead over the ROFR'd column-- which is nice to see

quick question-- how do you know the date the info was "submitted" to Disney-- Al I know is the date I fedexed my deposit check and signed paperwork back-??

I guess the broker can tell me the actual date it was submitted..

Anyway-- congratulations again


----------



## MickeyBabe

Yeah Beca!!!! I'm so Happy for you!

Congratulations!!!!





Home!!

 ​


----------



## Scott H

Congrats, surprised to hear of news on a Monday, I was told to expect a middle of week response. This could be good let's hope.


----------



## Beca

Thanks, everyone!!!  

reesecup...I'm SOO sorry!!  BCV is a BAD thing to want...it's just too hard to get!!  (I wish you ALL the luck, though!!!)   It may be a bad thing to want, but it is a GOOD thing to have!!!

NYsHiddenMickey...yes, I called my broker and asked, "What day did you submit to DVC"?  I think that may be why it sometimes seems the list goes out of order.  Some people tell me the day they faxed the papers back.  But, the owner has to sign as well, and then the agent has to prepare the docs and get them to DVC.  I returned my contract on 1/21, but it did not go to DVC until 1/24.

Good luck!!!!       

Beca


----------



## Scotch

Beca,

CONGRATULATIONS!!  I totally know how you feel about owning BCV.


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Thanks for your help

P.S.- 83pp with banked points sounds like a steal given the fact that people appear to be getting 90 now--

congrats again


----------



## Beca

NYsHiddenMickey said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help
> 
> P.S.- 83pp with banked points sounds like a steal given the fact that people appear to be getting 90 now--
> 
> congrats again



Yeah...scary part is...the owner was only asking $80.  I got one of the last "bargains"  out there!!!

 

Beca


----------



## Cinderpals

I'm anxiously awaiting news on BCV points too.  I want both BWV and BCV!  I hope that the owner just delayed the contract going to ROFR because I returned both contracts at the same time.  I'm glad you offered more points too.  I would have offered more on mine too, but I had already offered higher points on my BWV contract.   Remembered when you and I posted doing this.  Glad we both did!    

I'm going to call my agent now, and ask her to look over the ROFR list for my BCV points!

I'm not feeling too confident about them today.  Need to reread some positive posts. I'll email details about another BWV contract when it gets submitted to ROFR.


----------



## triple7

I just found out that my 100 point BCV passed ROFR.  I have decided to stay on the DVC waiting list for additional December BCV points though.  Been 2 months since I went on the waiting list so I am sure glad I grabbed these 100 points when they showed up on the TSS site.  Plan to get another 50 to 75 BCV points from DVC if they become available .


----------



## greenban

Congrats Beca and all of you other ROFR passers!

(1 dollar!  1 Dollar.....arrrrrghgggghhhhhhh!)

-Tony


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals...seriously...don't get down yet!!  You're exactly right...even though you signed both contracts at the same time, one seller might have been slower than the other on getting it back!!

triple7 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I was wondering when you would hear!!  I have "officially" moved you!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## triple7

Thanks Beca.  Also, Thanks much for making this thread enjoyable and keeping the status up to date.  It is really fun seeing how our fellow DVC members are faring in their quest to build their point totals and get past that dreaded ROFR.


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations!  Encouraging to hear BCV points are passing ROFR!


----------



## ScottLea94

We passed!!!  We nervously listened to the message on the answering machine serveral times to make sure that we heard it right.  Can't wait until closing is complete so that we can start making plans.


----------



## Cinderpals

_I'm thrilled for you!  What exactly did they say?  I'm wondering because I called in to ask if my points had passed.   _


----------



## Al D

Just purchased 200 Pts BWV with 200 04 points TTS. $80. Not worried. It shouldn't be a problem. Now I just wish I bought more. Should be turned into Disney today or tomorrow.


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations!  Sounds like a great BWV contract!


----------



## N&B'smom

We found out we passed ROFR yesterday!  It's for VWL, $77 per point.  We are THRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Shelby


----------



## bobbiwoz

I've been away, Congratulations, Beca, and all of you who have had good news recently!

Bobbi


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

congrats N&B- good to see the list of people passing continue to grow


----------



## Beca

Okay, it looks like I have a LOT of updating to do...that is a GOOD thing!!  Thanks to MickyBabe, Bobbiwoz, and everyone for your "well wishes"...we are very excited.

And, CONGRATS to everyone who passed yesterday, I am trying to update the list...please let me know if I miss someone.  And, good luck to those just starting the process.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## dis-happy

Hey Beca!
I'm jumping in here to say Congratulations!    I went through the rofr board with you the last time.

However, I'm also here to make a prediction.  You WILL do this again.  It's not the points you're after, it's the adrenaline rush you get from waiting to find out if you passed or not!  I'm positive you are addicted to the thrill.  LOL    Maybe this should be the start of a new thread....how long can Beca stay clean before she HAS to score some points and revisit rofr again....


----------



## Beca

dis-happy said:
			
		

> Hey Beca!
> I'm jumping in here to say Congratulations!    I went through the rofr board with you the last time.
> 
> However, I'm also here to make a prediction.  You WILL do this again.  It's not the points you're after, it's the adrenaline rush you get from waiting to find out if you passed or not!  I'm positive you are addicted to the thrill.  LOL    Maybe this should be the start of a new thread....how long can Beca stay clean before she HAS to score some points and revisit rofr again....



You are SOO funny!!  I actually started running a fever yesterday about 10min. after I heard the good news!!  I think I have been "going on stress" for the last few weeks!!  But, actually...you are right again...we ARE going thru this again...I have another set of TWO contracts that I will be submitting for ROFR in the next week or so.  I don't know about "addicted"...seriously, we bought almost EVERYWHERE but BCV, and then when we got there, DH said, "Well, I REALLY like BCV...why didn't we buy here?"  So, we are selling some of our other contracts, and buying BCV...I really hope we are done for a while after these go thru...one thing for sure, we will be out of money!!!

 

Beca


----------



## dis-happy

See, SEE!!!  I told you!!!  I am a great predictor!  Too bad I didn't start that thread with a monetary pool, I could have cleaned up and bought next year's AP with the winnings.  Darn!

Really, Beca, you need to find a 12 step program for this addiction.  Do you want your DISboards friends to plan an intervention?  That might be difficult though, as secretly, I think we are all a bit envious.

Congratulations, good luck and hope to see you around the SAB.


----------



## Beca

dis-happy said:
			
		

> See, SEE!!!  I told you!!!  I am a great predictor!  Too bad I didn't start that thread with a monetary pool, I could have cleaned up and bought next year's AP with the winnings.  Darn!
> 
> Really, Beca, you need to find a 12 step program for this addiction.  Do you want your DISboards friends to plan an intervention?  That might be difficult though, as secretly, I think we are all a bit envious.
> 
> Congratulations, good luck and hope to see you around the SAB.



 Well...when you're right, you're right!!!  (Although, I just got back from the Dr....I have strep.  I SWEAR it is stress!!)  BCV ROFR's are the WORST, just because there are so few contracts, it's really hard to think, "Well, if we don't get this one...there are plenty others out there."

Seriously though, I thought of creating a 12-step program for my Disney addiction, but then I KNEW that if it was successful, I'd just take the proceeds and buy more points!!!    

 

Beca


----------



## Cap

I see lots of on-site contracts where ROFR was exercised.  Are there any known instances in the last six or so months where they exercised ROFR on Vero Beach or Hilton Head?


----------



## iluv_2travel

Cap said:
			
		

> I see lots of on-site contracts where ROFR was exercised.  Are there any known instances in the last six or so months where they exercised ROFR on Vero Beach or Hilton Head?



My brother just sold 2 HH 150 pt contracts, and Disney bought both of them back just 2 weeks ago.. He is moving to Phoenix in 4 months and keeping his OKW 300 pt contract.


----------



## Disneyrsh

My husband called last night and they haven't heard about ours yet, but she did say  that two big VWL's got bought back at 70 and 71.  Wow, who offered that?  Can't be people from our list!


----------



## greenban

Per Jason from the TTS.  He had a recent VWL ROFERed at $78.00.  He told me this today.

-Tony


----------



## bobbiwoz

greenban, I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Bobbi


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Okay Beca- My superstitions have paid off and five minutes ago I got a call from TTS that my purchase passed- I am very excited since I am a new member and this is my first purchase.

So, now that it is offical, I can give you the contract details-
Papers were fedexed by me to TTS on 1/26 and submitted to Disney on 1/27- it passed ROFR today (2/9) not bad-13 days.
150 BWV December Use year- 78$ per point with 255 banked points from 03 and 04, and all 2005 points coming.  

What do you guys think?-


----------



## bobbiwoz

NYsHiddenMickey, that sounds like a great deal!!!  Welcome Home, BWV neighbor!

Bobbi


----------



## reesecup

Hey NYsHiddenMickey!  Well, now I know my contract has to go through!!!  I felt like I was reading my contract as I read yours. Ours is the 150 BWV, OCt. UY, with 75 '03 points and 150 '04 points. But, we paid $2 more for ours!  Man!   Congratulations!!  I called my agent today b/k ours went to Disney on the 25th. Surely, she should know soon since you found out. 
I know you will enjoy those banked points!!!!


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Hey reesecup- I was actually thinking of you when I got the call-
You submitted right around the same time as me with a similar contract - i have actually checked back to see when yours got approved b/c I figured mine would come right after that-- anyway--If I were you, I would be pretty confident now

Good luck to you-


----------



## Cinderpals

Welcome Home!      Contract sounds great!!


----------



## iankh

NYsHiddenMickey,

Congratulations! So, when's the trip?

I am still keeping quiet about the contract I have pending. Given the date you were submitted to Disney, I am just a shave behind you. Who knows, maybe I'll hear this week.


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Iankh- "whens the trip?" is actually a very tough question-- The dates i know, but not where or how  (explained):

I stumbled upon DVC while looking for a vacation in late aug- early sept of this year-- I have been to disney many times, and the last three times have been with my wife(newlyweds).  I wanted to go to disney for our first anniversary, and stay at the grand floridian-- while i was looking at the disney site-- I saw and ad that said "join DVC and get a free vacation"-- I immediately called Disney and asked "can my free vacation be at the Grand Floridian"  They answered yes, IF YOU BUY ENOUGH POINTS.  Anyway- That got me looking into resales and specifically ones with banked points so that I can use them to book the grand floridian trip-- 

BUT::::After reading everything on this Board, I know that using teh points at GF (the week would be like 350 pts) is a colossal waste of points-- So i have many options:

1) use the points for Sun-Thurs at GF- and get an annual pass, with the idea that I can get an annual pass cash discount for Fri and sat nite at GF-

2)use the points for Sun-Thurs at GF- and switch to BWV for fri and sat nite

3) rent the points and put the money towards a cash GF stay with AP discount

etc..-- 

and you thought it was an easy question!!!


----------



## minnie33

N&B's mom - Great news! Congratulations. I was relieved to see your thread, as we are waiting on VWL for $78 ppt. We have some points in reservation status, which still makes me nervous. We just put our contract in on Feb. 1, so we have a while to wait to hear about ROFR. Again...congratulations.


----------



## Beca

NY'sHiddenMickey...CONGRATULATIONS!!!  It sounds like you got a GREAT contract!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9) 

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## iankh

NYsHiddenMickey,

Funny that it was a trip in August that started this for you. The same thing happened to me. I had looked at buying into DVC back around 2001 but got talked out of it. When I started planning for my birthday bash in August, I got to thinking about it again. Afterall, we go down there on average about every 18 months.

Then came the researching resales. Then came the offer. Now comes waiting for ROFR.

But, for the moment, it shall still only be known as, "The DVC resort that dare not speak its name."

My trip is definitely in August. While we prefer October, I turn 50 and I figure that it's only going to happen once. I've invited a big group of friends to go down, help me celebrate (It's being billed as "Fifty in Fantasyland."). If they come down to WDW to celebrate then, my birthday dinner is on me.

- Go to AKL to look at the animals at sunset
- Cocktails and getting well lubricated in Victoria Falls
- Dinner at Jikkos.
- More drinks and wine
- Birthday cake
- and if there's time, a spin on Space Mountain!

I guess that buying a contract at DVC is my 50th birthday present to myself.


----------



## Cinderpals

I hope that you have a wonderful, grand 50th Birthday at WDW!!  

Buying these DVC contracts will be my birthday present for the next 10 years!
Maybe 20 if all of my contracts go through  

My BD is DEC 31st!!  I'm looking forward to being there for '06-'07 New Years* Hopefully staying in a DVC villa at one of my home resorts  

Still haven't heard back on the BCV points...Will call about them this morning.


----------



## bobbiwoz

iankh, Cinderpals, that's a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!!

My birthday is in Jan.  This year so far, we've spent 8 days in Florida, days in January and February, and we've had awful weather (better than Ohio, but even I was too cold to go in the heated pools), I wouldn't want to risk a big celebration then, but DH and I have decided our next family gathering that we will host will be to celebrate our 40th anniversary. That's in June '08.  If we "make it" that is, he thinks we have to do less renting of rooms for others than I want to do.

Bobbi


----------



## iankh

It's another day of waiting to hear about ROFR. Has anyone thought about "back-up" if ROFR is exercised?

Do you think you'll go after the same resort again or would you consider easier alternatives?


----------



## Cinderpals

Yes, I would go after the same resort again, not necessarily the same UY.
I just know that I want to own at both the BWV and BCV.  That's changed recently from VWL BWV, but after getting back last week from WDW, that's where I can see my family having the most fun over the next decade.  Plus, I concluded that I love the pool view rooms at the WL, I have a certain favorite set of rooms that I always request.  I would be happy staying in any one of those too.  Even if Disney were to sell at the Contemporary, I would want to own BCV and BWV.  As much as I'm looking forward to becoming a DVC member, I still will find the need to stay at the resorts and even, CBR which is a MOD.   

I do think that we'll need the larger rooms, especially having a kitchenette and laundry facility in the 1br.  I may look, dare I say it, outside of WDW property too if this doesn't go through.  We have spent little time outside of WDW, but have visited a few malls and eaten out at restaurants outside of WDW.  I think that I would grow to enjoy Orlando off of International, Orange Blossom Trail area or where Milennia Mall is.  I wouldn't mind staying off resort during Summer visits if I can't get BCV points soon.   

Some people that I know have bought into Marriot Timeshare, and love it.


----------



## Cinderpals

Yes!!!  My BCV contract passed ROFR!!!   And, they may close earlier than expected now!!!!      :cheer   

I can't believe both of my contracts went through ROFR!!!   Thanks for all of the good thoughts**  I'm still about to enter   ROFR (I know!) on one other BWV contract for 200 points.  Will post details today or tomorrow when it goes into ROFR.

Won't be too sad if it doesn't get through, because I have both BVC and BWV now, but will look to add on more points in the future  

I'm still going to watch this thread, and hope for the best on all of the wonderful contracts that I see going into ROFR!!  

I'm soooo excited!!!      Can't wait to stay at the BCV in August!!


----------



## senecabeach

*Cinderpals.........* 


 ........Oh My Gosh.........Oh My Gosh...........  


_ *Supercalaphrag magic...Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Im soooooooo  Happy for YOU !!!!!!!!!!!  

What a wonderful way to start off the new year !!!!!!!!!!!

Kudo's to You !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderpals

I think that we'll actually get to close 1 week   earlier than expected, so maybe I'll get to book the 1br BCV for August?!  

Thanks


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

congrats cinderpals-- BCV for 81pp  !!! (looks like you could immediately resell it for more if you wanted)-- but from your posts it sounds like you really wanted bcv-- enjoy, and good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
        

I am SOOO happy for you, I know how worried you were!!  I have "officially" moved you!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/21) 

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)


----------



## Cinderpals

Even so, I'm only paying 81 ppt, there have been great contracts with a lot more  '04 points come up at the TTS this past week for BCV.   I know, because I had to bite my lip and not go after them until I knew about my BCV contract!  I may end up with 3 UY at 2 different resorts.  Which, I think that I can manage, since I have different uses for all three contracts.  I don't expect to borrow points from each of them etc... I'm going to be banking/borrowing from each contract as I need to for those points.   I also have a cruise to save points for in '07 or '08, and I'll need major points at the BWV to stay Christmas through New Years in '06-'07.  Plus, I'm planning to stay BCV during Spring, Summer and maybe early Fall (Wine and Cheese Festivals) stays, so I'll need more BCV points eventually.  Whew!  It sounds complicated, but I like details and budgets.  I do  have a degree in Accounting*  It's pretty old though!!     

 BWV ROFR   Oct UY 200pts 77  all '04 and '05   2/10     We'll see what happens in 
2 weeks


----------



## DisZip

Just got off the phone with TTS, we passed ROFR .     

Beca - you can move us from the waiting to the passed list!!!!!


----------



## Cinderpals

Great!  Whoo ooo!  DISZIP** I loved staying at the WL for Christmas**  Beautiful place to own points at!  

I know that I found out about my points today by calling, but Kristie, my agent said that now, the escrow people find out before she does, and calls.  She says that she has called clients before to tell them the news, and they had already received a call from escrow people.  This is all new to me.  My points actually were on the passed list yesterday!


----------



## Beca

Diszip - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I think it is going to be a GOOD day for ROFR's!!!!  I love it when people "get through"!!!  Looks like 2nd time was a charm!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)


----------



## DisZip

Cinderpals said:
			
		

> Great!  Whoo ooo!  DISZIP** I loved staying at the WL for Christmas**  Beautiful place to own points at!
> 
> I know that I found out about my points today by calling, but Kristie, my agent said that now, the escrow people find out before she does, and calls.  She says that she has called clients before to tell them the news, and they had already received a call from escrow people.  This is all new to me.  My points actually were on the passed list yesterday!



Hey Cinderpals,

Kristie is our agent too, and she told me the same.  I have not heard from the closing company yet.


----------



## DisZip

Beca said:
			
		

> Diszip - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I think it is going to be a GOOD day for ROFR's!!!!  I love it when people "get through"!!!  Looks like 2nd time was a charm!!!



Beca - thanks.

I was starting to think it was not going to pass, especially when I read that Disney had ROFR'ed a VWL contact at $78 (which Kristie at TTS confirmed).


----------



## Cinderpals

Yeah!  I wonder if the escrow company will still call us!  That would be funny if they didn't call us until next week!  We would already be 'over it!'.


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi Beca!

    Here's details on my next one:

              200 pts BWV OCT UY  all '04 & '05 @ $77  may go to ROFR tomorrow, if not, I'll post date.  

Cinderpals


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals...got it!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77  all '04 & '05


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

cinderpals- If my numbers are right-   you are buying 750 points so far this month!!  Are you planning to stay at disney all year?? (wow- I just thought about what a great idea that is)-- maybe i will go look for another resale right now--


----------



## iankh

I found out today that I passed ROFR!  Actually I found out from the seller (who shall remain nameless unless they identify themselves).  Kristie at TTS said that it was indeed true.

Now for the details of _The Contract that Dare Not Speak It's Name._

VWL, 200 points. $76 a point, 181 points for 2005, and 55 from '04 banked into '05 for a total of 236 coming in Aug '05.


----------



## Beca

Congrats, Ian!!!!  Somehow...I just "KNEW" that you had passed!!!    

You are now "officially" added, you superstitious, almost 50 year-old man!!!  P.S...Happy 50th!!!  I hope you have a wonderful b-day in WDW!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Beca,

So can we ASSUME that one of your contracts has sold, and wasn't ROFRd by DVC?

Congratulations everyone!

Someday we may be joining in the ROFR dance.  Right now I have to be content with my SSR points.


----------



## Beca

disneyeveryyear said:
			
		

> Beca,
> 
> So can we ASSUME that one of your contracts has sold, and wasn't ROFRd by DVC?
> 
> Congratulations everyone!
> 
> Someday we may be joining in the ROFR dance.  Right now I have to be content with my SSR points.



Let's just say, I've known the specs of Iankh's contract for a long time, and just couldn't post them!!!! And yes, it is a good day for me, too!!!    

 

Beca


----------



## iankh

By the way, for those who want to know, my contract went to Disney on 1/28. So it made it through fairly fast.

(You know I've been meaning to talk to the seller about the drapes)


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Congrats to both Iankh and beca I guess???

No really- good contract and see- Iankh I think we are starting a trend-- superstition pays off here!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

How wonderful it is when both parties are very happy.  No sad stories of having to sell.

Congrats, to both!

Bobbi


----------



## DisneyRose

Just got VWL from TSS. $80 a point Sept. use year 150 04 points and 150 in Sept 05. TSS said it should go to Disney Monday. Tried to wait for BCV, but just didn't want to spend $88-90 a point. I think we will be happy if we pass ROFR. It better at $80


----------



## Cinderpals

NYMickeys, yes** you're almost correct.  Only 550pts have made it through ROFR, but would be nice to get all 750 through!     Have you read the plans that I have for these points?!  I may need more!  We'll see how well these will work out for my family over the years.   I probably won't be able to use them until my 3rd trip in August!  I have two other trips planned (Mar and June) with rooms already booked.  I would love to have those points available now, and get some of those ressies changed from rooms to Villas!     

I know that I'm going to love owning   at the BCV for Spring, Summer or Fall, and BWV for Christmas**


----------



## Cinderpals

Can't say enough about the WL for Christmas stays.  Minnie and Mickey stopped by the Lobby on Christmas Eve on their way to the Magic Kingdom!  My daughter thinks that Minnie loves her soooo much!  Santa was there too, but DD didn't want to sit on his lap.  Just wanted him to leave presents in her hotel room, and under the tree at her house for when she came home from her trip to WDW.    I just loved walking into the lobby and seeing that gorgeous tree!  Can't wait to go back in '06**


----------



## disgirl

Hi everyone.  First, I want to say I have been following this thread from the beginning and thank you to you Beca for all your work in keeping everyone updated with ROFR and all the details of the various contracts.  I actually was one of those superstitious readers that was going to keep quiet until we heard back from TTS.  Well, I spoke to Jason this afternoon and we did NOT pass ROFR.   I know no one will be surprised because it was a 50 point contract for BCV for $78 per point.  After reading this thread and seeing how much BCV were going for, my dh tried to offer more but we were too late, it was already sent in for ROFR.  So, I have been following this thread for the last couple of weeks sweating out the outcome and sure enough we got the bad news today.  Oh, just incase you want to add us to the ROFR list, Beca, the details were 50 point BCV with no points until 06 at $78 (April) (went to DVC approx. 1/24 and ROFR 2/10).  

On a happier note for us, though, in November I got on the waitlist for 50 BCV points through Disney and on Jan. 31, during this long, scary wait for ROFR, I called to make a reservation for our August vacation and the woman mentioned 50 BCV points.  I did not know what she was talking about.  We only had 150 OKW points.  At first, I thought about this contract but knew it had no points until 06 and knew it was too soon to get the points even if it had points and passed ROFR.  Then, I called my guide but she was not in for two days so I called my credit card company to see if Disney took the $500 and sure enough they did.  We got the waitlist and did not even know it.  So, I guess we should be grateful for those 50 since originally that is all we really felt we should get right now anyway.  Although 100 BCV point would have been nice, it would be more $ and dh wants to get a new computer very soon.

Well, I hope I did not bore all of you with our story, but I wanted you all to know I have felt the pain with those of you who have reported Disney buying your contracts and I have felt the excitement for all of you who got what you wanted.  Boy, some of those contracts are great, with all the banked points.  Good for You!!  I wish we could say we are trying for more points but, right now,  I have to be greatful for what we do have.    

Good Luck everybody and I will def. continue to follow this thread and root for all of you!!
Patty


----------



## Beca

digirl...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I cannot believe it....3 months for BCV on a waitlist!!!  That is SOOOO cool!!!!  I'm sorry about your ROFR, but thanks for sharing!!!

DisneyRose...you are added!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)


----------



## Cinderpals

That's a great ending to your wait for the 50 BCV points!!  Isn't that interesting how you didn't find out until you were making reservations!!  Now, you get your '05 points and can book them right away**     Even better! 
Congratulations


----------



## disgirl

Beca and Cinderpal:  Thanks for the kind words.  I guess it is a happy ending for us.  However those extra 50 points would have been fun to work with.  HA!! I have to say I am a little envious of you two though with all those BCV points. No, seriously, I am happy for you.  My son, DH, and I LOVE the BC.  Good Luck on your new contracts and I'll be rooting for you!! 
Patty


----------



## bobbiwoz

disgirl, I was glad to hear about your add on at BCV.  At least you have BCV points to use now!

Bobbi


----------



## iankh

Disgirl,

 I am so sorry you did not pass ROFR. Frankly, I am surprised that I did. I fully expects at $76 to not get through (even though another poster on this board who shall remain nameless  told me to be positive).

 I was already looking at other contracts and had picked out an OKW I was interested or had considered SSR.

 Who knows why they passed it? Could they have bought up enough to fill the waitlists they had? Could it have been because all of the 2005 were not there? Who knows?

 But, please do take heart.


----------



## disgirl

Thanks again everyone for your kind responses.

Ian:  That really is great you got that contract for that price.  You are right, I think sometimes it is just all about timing with these contracts, what people are waitlisting for etc. It is hard to know for sure what will pass and what will not.  At first, I thought mine would pass because there were no 2005 points, but I guess that did not matter to Disney.  Well, congrats on yours and have fun planning.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Congrats to all the recent success stories!  Is it possible to put an entire thread on "Ignore"?  We only have 150 pts. which is really perfect for our vacation habits but everytime I read through this thread it's all I can do to keep from scouring the resale websites!!!


----------



## reesecup

Beca,

Add us to your passing list!!!!  Just found out today. I felt pretty confident about it, but was just so anxious to know for sure. Now, I can move forward with my vacation plans!  Yippeeee!  Oh, and I noticed another contract I want now, but I am probably already too late on it b/k it is a BCV!  HI all you BWV neighboors (and the rest of you too). Oh, I'm just so excited, I'm about to pee in my pants (OK, not really). But, I am pretty darn excited!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations reesecup, our newest BWV neighbors!

Bobbi


----------



## Beca

reesecup...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  And, as for that BCV..."you GO, girl!!!"

calypso...I'm so sorry this thread gives you the "add-on itchies"...I have a constant case!!!  I NEVER seem to be "satisfied" with how many points I have!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)


----------



## reesecup

Oh, well, the BCV one I was looking got gone, of course! 
Beca??????   Did you go grab that?    HA! 
It was for 100 pts so I know one of you guys grabbed it!  It was for Feb UY though and I really want to try to get one for Oct. if possible. 
Plus, I would really like to add HHI. We would use that in the summer a great deal!


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

Hey Reesecup-  Congrats!!!

that contract is just like mine-- Now you just have to figure out what to do with all those points..But I am sure you'll think of something


----------



## disgirl

Congrats Reesecup.  That is a great contract.  Have fun planning your trips!!

Patty


----------



## Beca

reesecup said:
			
		

> Oh, well, the BCV one I was looking got gone, of course!
> Beca??????   Did you go grab that?    HA!
> It was for 100 pts so I know one of you guys grabbed it!  It was for Feb UY though and I really want to try to get one for Oct. if possible.
> Plus, I would really like to add HHI. We would use that in the summer a great deal!



Nope...but, thanks for BLAMING me!!!    I really only want Aug, or maybe Oct.  If it had been one of THOSE UY's, WATCH OUT!!!!  (Actually, I'm broke right now...so, it wouldn't have mattered if it had been the BEST contract ever...it STILL wouldn't be mine!!!)

 

Beca


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi!

   I hope that someone reading this thread was able to get one of the good BCV contracts that I saw!  I know what you mean,  Reece and Beca, I haven't closed on my contracts yet, and I'm still looking!  I have so many different UYs now, I'm just looking at the banked points!  I'll be patient, and wait until I at least book some ressies with my points before trying to add on again!

    I'm still thinking good thoughts for everyone left in ROFR


----------



## Beca

Okay...I have a question for all of you.  I was notified that I passed ROFR on Mon 2/7.   I still haven't heard ANYTHING from the closing company.  I seem to remember on past resales, that the closing company got the docs to me within a VERY short period of time.  

Can anyone post here when the passed ROFR, and when they received their docs?  I would really appreciate it.

 

Beca


----------



## Cinderpals

Beca, I had received docs before passing ROFR from the timeshare closing company.  She had called me, and asked me to sign them, fax/mail them back to her.  There was also a form in there, where if we payed $45 we would could have sped up our closing by 2-3 weeks.  My husband didn't want to do that.  I don't think that he's caught up with buying the points at both BWV and BCV!   I received the form about a week after I had overnited my deposit check and signed contracts to the TTS, before leaving for WDW.  I sent them back when I returned sometime  last week.  

They will do a title search, and make sure everything is paid up before releasing any funds to the sellers.  I'm going to ask them to make sure the points are in order since I have some from '04.  I just sent back my other deposit for new BWV OCT UY contract.  (Almost went for OCT BCV 200 points with some '03, all '04 and '05 points instead!! Great contract and UY** Thought of you too!)   I'm expecting those forms from the TTS to be sent back to the closing company later this week.


----------



## reesecup

Beca said:
			
		

> Okay...I have a question for all of you.  I was notified that I passed ROFR on Mon 2/7.   I still haven't heard ANYTHING from the closing company.  I seem to remember on past resales, that the closing company got the docs to me within a VERY short period of time.
> 
> Can anyone post here when the passed ROFR, and when they received their docs?  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



Thanks for asking this Beca! I was wondering the same thing; just how long it takes to get everything finalized before you can make ressies!  I'm anxious to do that.


----------



## jtiggercat

I wouldn't worry too much.  We received paperwork in the mail about a week after we got notice.  From what I hear, the mail is running a bit slow these days, and I've heard comments about this within several other disucssion forums.  If you don't get the paperwork tomorrow, you can always give them a call and ask them when it was mailed.  

jayne


----------



## Disneyrsh

Well, on friday we got email from our Timeshare Store person, and WE PASSED!  

$75 point at VWL, 350 points.  

I thought it was 300 points but my husband said, no 350.  He's elated!  I'm astounded!  

We think we may have passed becaused the contract was big enough that it may not have been attractive as an 'add on', although we can't quite figure out why Disney wouldn't just break up and re-apportion contracts as they see fit.  

Well, for whatever reason, we're in!


----------



## iankh

Congratulations!

Welcome to the "Waiting to Close Club" or WCC as we shall now be known.


----------



## happyatdisney

Beca, so glad you asked this question! As a newbie to DVC, I was starting to worry about closing, as we also have not received our closing docs yet.......and we heard that we passed ROFR on 2/3. I have decided I am calling tomorrow to find out the delay.   

While we are on the subject then, could someone tell me how long things take AFTER we send back the closing papers and final payment?

Guess I'm getting anxious here........


----------



## Cinderpals

Wow!  That's terrific!  So glad, we're getting a lot of contracts through ROFR!
   
This may be a great time to add on before there are any major price increases or changes.    

Is there an official thread on WCC, or waiting to close contracts?  

Are we keeping track of those on this thread?


----------



## Beca

happyatdisney said:
			
		

> Beca, so glad you asked this question! As a newbie to DVC, I was starting to worry about closing, as we also have not received our closing docs yet.......and we heard that we passed ROFR on 2/3. I have decided I am calling tomorrow to find out the delay.
> 
> While we are on the subject then, could someone tell me how long things take AFTER we send back the closing papers and final payment?
> 
> Guess I'm getting anxious here........



Well, in the past...I have been in the system as early as 48 hrs after I have overnighted docs, and it has also taken almost 2 weeks to get in the system.  The sellers of the contract have to get their docs notarized, and that can slow things down a bit.   With my first resale, it took the sellers 10 days to get the contract back (which didn't make me happy since I paid extra to "overnight" my docs and money back...and, I was trying to make ressies before the 7 month window opened).  And, one time...the seller overnighted their docs as well (I guess they really needed/wanted the money).  I've just never had to wait more than a day or two before the docs were faxed/emailed to me after ROFR.  There must be a LOT of buying going on right now!!!

When you get yours...let me know.

Thanks,
 
Beca


----------



## Beca

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> Well, on friday we got email from our Timeshare Store person, and WE PASSED!
> 
> $75 point at VWL, 350 points.
> 
> I thought it was 300 points but my husband said, no 350.  He's elated!  I'm astounded!
> 
> We think we may have passed becaused the contract was big enough that it may not have been attractive as an 'add on', although we can't quite figure out why Disney wouldn't just break up and re-apportion contracts as they see fit.
> 
> 
> Well, for whatever reason, we're in!



Wow!! Congrats!!  I admit, I was getting a little worried about you!!!  I think now might be a good time to try to add-on.  I SERIOUSLY think DVC is trying to "liquidate" some of those 10,000 OKW points before they start "snatching" up contracts again.  Just my theory...here's the update:

Greenban...I'm really sorry...this one's gotta hurt!!!  

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)


----------



## minnie33

Congratulations!   We are also waiting on a VWL. How long was your wait to hear from WDW? Our contract has been in for 2 weeks. The waiting is killing me...

Sarah


----------



## iankh

My contract was sent to Disney on 1/28 and I heard back on 2/9.


----------



## DVCforMe

WE PASSED!!!!!      

I was getting worried but got a message on our  machine from Jaki saying that our 360 pnt VWL contract had passed at $76.  WOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!

Many years of added Disney fun coming our way........

Charlotte


----------



## iankh

Congratuations! Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Cinderpals

That's sooo exciting!  You VWL DVCers are getting the best contracts through ROFR!!  Hopefully, you're planning on using your 11 month priority to book during Christmas Season, or when the WL is decorated!  Love it for Christmas Season, my favorite place to be!


----------



## Cinderpals

"Wow!! Congrats!! I admit, I was getting a little worried about you!!! I think now might be a good time to try to add-on. I SERIOUSLY think DVC is trying to "liquidate" some of those 10,000 OKW points before they start "snatching" up contracts again. Just my theory..."  Beca  quote

Interesting thought!  I think that it's a great time to get points before Disney increases the resale points too.  Also, there are some contracts with '04 points still available.  Why not get a little bonus while buying.     

Wish I already had owned points, and had some experience booking, banking and borrowing them.


----------



## iankh

I haven't even closed yet, and I'm already thinking about an add on!


----------



## Beca

iankh said:
			
		

> I haven't even closed yet, and I'm already thinking about an add on!



Woah, Ian....Congratulations!!!  That means you now have an "official case" of addonitis!!!  Of course, I think Cinderpals has us ALL beat on that one!!! (just having a funny...of course...you KNOW we are all just jealous!!!!  )

 

Beca


----------



## Cinderpals

Beca said:
			
		

> Woah, Ian....Congratulations!!!  That means you now have an "official case" of addonitis!!!  Of course, I think Cinderpals has us ALL beat on that one!!! (just having a funny...of course...you KNOW we are all just jealous!!!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Beca


  I guess, that's my claim to fame!


----------



## Cinderpals

HI!

   I just got a call from the Closing service.  I was in the next room, so it sounded like they were saying "Disney has decided to exercise their option to purchase back the Beach Club points..."  I called back, and it was like I was told on Friday that they had passed ROFR!!  I asked them what about the other contract, and she said that Disney 1st makes sure everything is paid up on them etc...  I should get my closing documents within 2-3 weeks!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Beca said:
			
		

> Woah, Ian....Congratulations!!!  That means you now have an "official case" of addonitis!!! ....................Beca



I must have addonitis as well. We haven't got the closing docs on our first resale  and I have just heard that we passed ROFR on our second contract.

It was for 150 OKW points (June) at $74 per point 150 banked from 04 and all 05 points. submitted 7th Feb passed 14th Feb (1 week again)    

As this has banked points we need to use this contract for our reservation in August so I am hoping it will get on to Disney's system ASAP 

Good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## Cinderpals

TinkTatoo said:
			
		

> I must have addonitis as well. We haven't got the closing docs on our first resale  and I have just heard that we passed ROFR on our second contract.
> 
> It was for 150 OKW points (June) at $74 per point 150 banked from 04 and all 05 points. submitted 7th Feb passed 14th Feb (1 week again)
> 
> As this has banked points we need to use this contract for our reservation in August so I am hoping it will get on to Disney's system ASAP
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting



   Wow, that was quick!!  So, I may hear back on my third contract this week?!  I'm waiting to close soon since I would really like to use points in August too at the BCV!!    I'm going over Spring Break WL and again for Star Wars weekend in June.  Hope we both get our DVC stay in August!


----------



## Stitch 03

Add me to the list.

I just had an my offer accepted for OKW   

          60 points
          $75 per point (seller was asking $80)
          June use year
          All 60 points coming at June 2005

Based on some of the info I have seen on this thread, and others, I expect that this will pass ROFR.


----------



## Disneyrsh

It's funny; we were so afraid to hope that we'd actually get it, now once we've got it, we don't know what to do with it.  "It" being the VWL.  But wow, it's certainly a nice predicament to be in.  It's like trying to decide whether to have the brownie sunday at Ghiradelli's or the kitchen sink sunday at Beaches and Cream-it's wonderful to daydream about when/where/how.  I know, once we get all the docs we need to get going on making reservations and stuff.  I've heard so many cool things about VWL at Christmas that I think we might check it out.  Do they start decorating VWL as early as the rest of the park?  We usually avoid the actual holidays!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations Disneyrsh, our VWL neighbors!

We were at VWL on Nov. 14th '04 and the decorations were already up and the Christmas music was playing.  It was very beautiful!

Bobbi


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Hey Stitch03!  I was looking at that OKW contract all weekend...Glad you got it.


----------



## Beca

Wow!!!  There is a lot of activity going on here today!!

Cinderpals...thanks for posting!!  I got a call about the contract I am selling..that it "passed ROFR"... ...Ian and I knew that last week!!!  Anyway, they said the closing docs would be here in about 3 weeks...that's a LONG time for a resale!!  I swear I never waited that long before!!!

Here's the updates I saw posted.  If I am missing anyone, please drop me a line and let me know.



 PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/14)


----------



## reesecup

I wonder how long it took for those guys who passed at the beginning of the list, to get their paperwork. Surely, some of you guys have already closed. 
I am anxious to make some reservations and I'm afraid my time frame is going to be really pushing it if it takes three weeks to close.


----------



## Tink10

I passed on 02/02 and received my closing paperwork on 02/09....so, for us it was 7 days....

I just fed-exed the closing papers & final payment back today, so...before too long, we'll own another 25!

Yeah!!


----------



## iankh

Tink10 said:
			
		

> I passed on 02/02 and received my closing paperwork on 02/09....so, for us it was 7 days....



Wow, that's fast! I was told today by the closing company that I wouldn't see the closing papers for 3 weeks.


----------



## Beca

iankh said:
			
		

> Wow, that's fast! I was told today by the closing company that I wouldn't see the closing papers for 3 weeks.



Ditto, Ian...imagine that!!!     Seriously, I have NEVER had the closing papers take so long!!!  Usually, start to finish on a resale (from the day I put in the offer) was less than 5 weeks.

I'm not sure what is "up" with this!!

 

Beca


----------



## TinkTatoo

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> Add me to the list.
> 
> I just had an my offer accepted for OKW
> 
> 60 points
> $75 per point (seller was asking $80)
> June use year
> All 60 points coming at June 2005
> 
> Based on some of the info I have seen on this thread, and others, I expect that this will pass ROFR.



I was sorely tempted on that contract as June is our use year but we have decided to wait until next year to add on anymore 

Good luck and I am sure you will pass ROFR at that price


----------



## Cinderpals

Disneyrsh said:
			
		

> It's funny; we were so afraid to hope that we'd actually get it, now once we've got it, we don't know what to do with it.  "It" being the VWL.  But wow, it's certainly a nice predicament to be in.  It's like trying to decide whether to have the brownie sunday at Ghiradelli's or the kitchen sink sunday at Beaches and Cream-it's wonderful to daydream about when/where/how.  I know, once we get all the docs we need to get going on making reservations and stuff.  I've heard so many cool things about VWL at Christmas that I think we might check it out.  Do they start decorating VWL as early as the rest of the park?  We usually avoid the actual holidays!



   We went the week before Christmas through the 28th last year.  It was fantastic!  I would recommend the week before Christmas right up to the 23rd, so you can catch the last MVMCP.  The parks are open longer, and the crowds were not that bad at all up until then.  I remember, because I was afraid of the large crowds before going.  My son and I rode Splash Mountain during one of the parades 5 times in a row, and Big Thunder RR 3 times in a row after that.  This was at night.  Plus, Osborne lights are cool, Candlelite Processional at Epcot is going on etc...  It was just very cold for Florida, but if you're dressed for it, you'll be fine.  I wasn't prepared, so I suffered through the Candlelite Processional on Tuesday night before Christmas!


----------



## Tink10

I was quite surprised by the speediness of things. Jason at TTS said that the final closing docs would arrive in 14 - 20 days, so, needless to say, they came early......


----------



## iankh

It could just be that they quoted me their standard service level, and it could take less time, just like ROFR and the 30 day window. They probably want to leave themselves the cushion if there are snags.


----------



## jjnv

I found out yesterday that my contract was submitted to DVC on Feb 10.  The price is the same as Tink Tatoo's second contract.  216 points at OKW for $74/point, Dec use year, all 04 points banked.  I wish we can pass too.


----------



## minnie33

Disneyrsh,
I spent Christmas 2002 at WDW. My DH and I had a fantastic time. Christmas is magical anyway, but somehow WDW makes it more magical. As Cinderpals mentioned, we too were nervous about the crowds,  but we found it to be very easily managed. We did make priority seating reservations for EVERY sit-down meal. Many times people who walked in to eat had a 2-3 hour wait. The weather was much cooler than we had expected, so our shorts and sandles never made it out of the suitcase!

WL is absolutely gorgeous during the holidays. I encourage anyone who gets the opportunity to visit while WDW is celebrating.


----------



## Scotch

Beca,  I'm trying again on OKW -- please add to your list:  140 points, Oct. use year, all '05 points intact $70/point.  Submitted to Disney 2/8.


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi!

   I'm still watching this board.  Haven't heard back on Oct BWV points yet, but will probably close on BCV contract within the next two weeks!  You can pay $45 to closing company to be moved to the front on the line, and take 1-2 weeks of time to close.  My DH decided against it.  Now, I can't close fast enough and get into the system to book for August.  Hope theres a BCV room left by then!


----------



## Beca

Hi Everyone!!

Here's the update...please let me know if I am leaving anyone off...I PROMISE it is not intentional!!!

Good luck Scotch and jnvv!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Beca - 120 BCV (50+70) (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/9)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)


----------



## minnie33

Beca,
Thank you for keeping all the DVC stats up to date! We are waiting on  VWL - 200 points - UY April ($79ppt). Our contract was sent in approximately February 1, 2005.

Please keep sprinkling the pixie dust our way!


----------



## Disneyrsh

Beca, I'm on the waiting and passed list-you can take me off the waiting list


----------



## mcorbo

mcorbo said:
			
		

> Round 2 for me
> 
> 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02)



YEE HAA!!! 

Passes today (2/16)!!!  

Also got a call from my guide last night, I had put myself on a waitlist for 150 points from DVC on 2/1 and they also came through.  As I can not afford both, DVC will have 150 points available shortly.


----------



## Beca

Contrats to Dsnyrsh and mcorbo!!!!!       

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1) 
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $82 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/8)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/16)


----------



## Stitch 03

Just got off the phone with Jerry at the TSS. The contract went of to Disney this morning to begin the ROFR process.

Now I wait... 

Honestly, I expect to have no problems getting through, but I will feel better once it is done. 

Here is hoping I hear quickly   . I need to make reservations for a trip this May.


----------



## JimMIA

First of all, Beca, thanks for keeping track of all this stuff.  For newbies, threads like this are very helpful.  I'm not sure yet whether it's reassuring or worrisome...I guess only time will tell.

You can add us to the waiting list.  OKW 290 with all of '04 available, Sept use year, $74 per point.  Submitted 2/15, I think.

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## MagicalFun

Hi Beca,

I decided to up my price to $83.50 for the 100 point contract so can you please change it.  It was mailed on Feb.14 and probably will go to Disney on Feb. 17.   My other contract - 80 BCV went to Disney on Feb. 8.  I haven't heard anything yet.  

Thanks so much for keeping track of everyone's contracts!  It's been very helpful.


----------



## Beca

Magicalfun and Jim...thanks for posting your info!!!

Here's a new update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1) 
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
JimMIA - 290 OKW $74 (Sept) all '04 (sub 2/15) 
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/16)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)


----------



## minnie33

Great news today. Our VWL contract passed through ROFR!!! I was amazed at how quickly it happened; about 2 weeks. So, now we wait for the closing so we can make our first "Going Home" reservation. 

Could someone please tell me how long it takes once it goes through ROFR until we get our DVC member #, so we can make a reservation? It looks like we will close around the first of March.

Thanks.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Anybody here heard of Disney ROFR HH? I could make an offer for HH at 
only 63 a point...and that seems quite good to me.

How about ROFR for SS?
I am also considering an offer for that because of the availabilty of points for 2004 and 2005, bringing it down to what I consider a good value.

But it would break my little heart to have DISney play villian!!!!

Colorado Belle


----------



## Jamesbyr

Please, I can't read back through this many messages.  What is ROFR?  I know what you are talking about, I just can't figure out the acronym.


----------



## JimMIA

Belle,
I'm a newbie at this, but I seem to see some common threads the more I look at these posts.  

One is that there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of rhyme or reason to Disney's exercise of their Right of First Refusal (ROFR, to answer another recent post).  I've been told that they tend to ROFR in cases where they have sales sitting on the waiting list for the taking (they can ROFR for $75, for example, and have a wait lister at $89 -- instant $14 per point profit); where they know they can sell rooms for big cash like BWV and VWL; to protect their current properties like SS; and whenever a contract just comes through dirt cheap.  From what I read into Beca's tabulations, that seems to make as much sense as we're going to make out of a limited sample.

Another common thread I see is much more experienced folks than I *buying where they want to stay* and paying the freight.  Beca is an excellent example.  The reason for that, presumably, is that doing so gives them the 11-month window where they want to stay.  Buying points somewhere else only gives you a seven month window where you really want to stay and the boards are full of posts about people being wait listed from the seven month windows and not being successful.  

This strategy, if I am correct, indicates to me that the more experienced DVCers have learned something that we newbies don't yet understand.  I'd be interested to hear from some of the salty vets about that strategy.

The other big strategic consideration, it seems to me, is your flexibility.  I live only a three hour drive away and am quite flexible about when I go.  I don't want to go to Disney during Spring Break, but I love October-November-early December when everybody's in school.  One of my DDs is a schoolteacher and is thus limited to school break and vacation periods.  Other people may have difficulty planning more than a couple of months ahead.

Everybody's situation is different, and it may just be that the fit for your particular situation is more important than the price in the long run.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi James
ROFR=Right of First REfusal....Disney has the option of buying back your points if Disney feels they are a good deal for them to buy and then resale at a higher price. It actually protects all the owners from heavy discounting of points ...so once you are IN as a DVC owner, it's not a bad thing for you.

But for people like ME trying to get a foot in the door....it can be a bummer.

Colorado Belle


----------



## Cinderpals

Wow!  Great news!  Another VWL contract passed**  Great resort to own at.  Very high demand during Christmas Season!!  I get to stay at the resort again this March   
Love the pool, WC, Roaring Forks, CMS, store, pin cart etc....


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi Jim MIA...a very thoughtful post. Thank you!
Colorado Belle


----------



## iankh

Jamesbyr said:
			
		

> Please, I can't read back through this many messages. What is ROFR? I know what you are talking about, I just can't figure out the acronym.


 
 Right of First Refusal. Disney has the right to review all resales (once there is an offer accepted by the buyer in place, and a contract) and has the right to purchase back the points at the price agreed between the buyer and seller.

 If they exercise their ROFR, the buyer loses the contract, since it is now being bought by Disney. If they waive their ROFR, the original buyer gets to purchase the contract.


----------



## Beca

JimMIA...you may be a "newbie", but you "got it going on"!!!!!     

minnie33....CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

ColoradoBelle....DVC WILL ROFR HH, but at much lower prices.  I am sorry, there have not been a lot of posters buying HH, so I do not know what the "threshold" is for that one, but $63 seems low to me.  If you are putting in an offer via a reseller....ask them what has been the most recent HH that has passed, and has been ROFR'd.  Resellers really are the best sources for this.  No matter what they tell you...they DO keep records of this. 

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
 JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all'04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
JimMIA - 290 OKW $74 (Sept) all '04 (sub 2/15) 
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/16)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)


----------



## jbhaupt

Beca,
Put us on you passed list...We just got the email from Jerry at the TSS yesterday...BWV 150 pts all 150 coming Oct/05 at $76/pp. submit 2/1 heard 2/16
So excited. 

Bonnie


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations!    

There's a new BCV Sept 250 pts available
and a VWL August UY with some '04 points   TTS


----------



## senecabeach

Cinderpals....Thanks!!

+ a 300 pt. Sept UY contract on TUG..reduced to $85.


  *YES...YES...YES....SEPT UY !!*   


OK..I'll just sit quietly now and...sing to myself the "WISHES" theme song:

 *Star light, star bright, first star I see tonight...wish I may..etc*


----------



## Cinderpals

Senecabeach,

    I thought that would make your heart sing!


----------



## senecabeach

Cinderpal...

You are sooooo right.    

The problem I really *DO* have is that this re-sale vs. wait list process really stinks.
I equate it to being a body part donor:  One family is sad, being ROFR'ed, and one family happy.."got their wait list points".

Very unfortunate..


----------



## mcorbo

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Cinderpal...
> 
> You are sooooo right.
> 
> The problem I really *DO* have is that this re-sale vs. wait list process really stinks.
> I equate it to being a body part donor:  One family is sad, being ROFR'ed, and one family happy.."got their wait list points".
> 
> Very unfortunate..



In my case, Disney ROFR's my first attempt at a 150 point contract at $75, then 2 weeks later, turned around and sold them to me while I was on the waitlist for $89.

In addition, on the same day I founf out my waitlist came through (it only took 2 weeks) my ROFR approval came through on my second attempt at a 200 point contract, so now, I potentially own 350 points at VWL.


----------



## JimMIA

Seems to me that if you make an offer on a resale and waitlist for the same property with similar or identical terms, all you are doing is bidding against yourself.  

When you do that, aren't you just creating the market for the ROFR???  If Disney can turn an instant $15 per point profit, less some minor costs, they'd be nuts to let your contract go through.


----------



## mcorbo

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Seems to me that if you make an offer on a resale and waitlist for the same property with similar or identical terms, all you are doing is bidding against yourself.
> 
> When you do that, aren't you just creating the market for the ROFR???  If Disney can turn an instant $15 per point profit, less some minor costs, they'd be nuts to let your contract go through.



In my case, I waitlisted after I was denied via ROFR the first time as I became disenchanted with the entire resale/ROFR process.  Of course, "she who can not be named" found another resale for me to try on.  DVC said that they did not expect the waitlist to come through for months.


----------



## JimMIA

Ah...I see.  Sorry.  I knew that didn't sound right!

On the bright side, having 350 points at VWL is certainly not the worst problem you could have.


----------



## Disneyrsh

My husband and I talked so much about waiting to see if we got ROFR'ed or not we got tired of saying "Right of First Refusal" over and over again and now simply call it "raw-fered". 

 Like, woo hoo, we didn't get rawfered!


----------



## Al D

Waiting on one more. I can't believe I bought more points.
306 BWV 186-03 points all 04 and all 05. December use $80.00 Submitted to Disney 2-15.

Turns out my first purchase that was supposed to be submitted on 2-9, got held up until 2-14.

Waiting & waiting
Al D


----------



## JimMIA

Turns out mine didn't get submitted (by TSS).  I thought it went on 2/14 or 2/15, but it hasn't gone yet.  

The seller is out of the country and apparently that is slowing things down a good bit -- which is a bit of a problem because the banking deadline on our contract is 2/28.

Only one way to deal with this uncertainty --


----------



## Beca

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Turns out mine didn't get submitted (by TSS).  I thought it went on 2/14 or 2/15, but it hasn't gone yet.
> 
> The seller is out of the country and apparently that is slowing things down a good bit -- which is a bit of a problem because the banking deadline on our contract is 2/28.
> 
> Only one way to deal with this uncertainty --



Jim, 

You will not be thru with this process by the banking deadline.  Make the seller bank the points now.

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

I think it is time for an update!!!

jbhaupt...Congratulations!!!    

Al D....what a sweet contract!!!  You are very lucky!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150  BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1,  pass 2/16)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10). 

WAITING:
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
JimMIA - 290 OKW $74 (Sept) all '04 (sub 2/17)


----------



## JimMIA

Beca said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> You will not be thru with this process by the banking deadline.  Make the seller bank the points now.
> 
> 
> 
> Beca


 Yeah, that's the problem.  Banking is exactly what I would do if I were the seller, but it is exactly what we DO NOT want them to do for us.  We're fine with using half the points, so we don't want them to bank.

I'm not entirely thrilled with the process so far.


----------



## Cinderpals

Just thought I'd let you know, that I received closing papers from 1st contract today.  I'm sending the balance next week, as we're leaving (will have laptop with me to post!) early tomorrow morning.  Sellers will just need to sign, and it will close!  I'll let you know.  BWV SEPT 200 pts

I think that this is about 2 weeks earlier than I had expected!  

Oh!  Sweet BCV contract Dec UY just posted on TTS web!!  Hurry, before I'm tempted!!!,  has almost all '04 pts and all '05 pts** $88 per point, but contradicting $90 per point in comments**Very sweet!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Well, the contracts passing are becoming a much larger list everyday while the ROFR'd list is getting smaller, smaller, and did I mention smaller?  Looks like this thread has created a wonderful tool to base offers on --thanks again Beca!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

People on this board are passing but i don't think that is true of the general resale population.  A little bird told me that a lot of contracts have been bought back.  Maybe the buyers are not as savvy as those on these boards.


----------



## Beca

calypso...you're welcome!!!!  But, I still mean it....you keep Uranus far from me!!!    (I'm so stupid...I'm STILL laughing about that!!!)



Beca


----------



## iankh

It looks like the VWL list is growing. That's a turn around from just a few weeks ago.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Beca said:
			
		

> calypso...you're welcome!!!!  But, I still mean it....you keep Uranus far from me!!!    (I'm so stupid...I'm STILL laughing about that!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



Like I'd even consider letting it anywhere near you...I've heard what you do with Twinkies!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

OK...I did it. Made an offer today on 170 BWV points with 170 from 2004 and all from 2005. Seller accepted and now I have to hope for passing the Disney challenge. $80 pt.with some 'seller pays' so it Disney will figure it as somewhat less.

I'm really excited...and will be trying out my new home as soon as I can after it closes March 30. Think positive.

Colorado Belle


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

We'll all keep our fingers crossed for you.  It will be interesting to see what happens with the "seller pays".  Now you just have to hurry up and wait!


----------



## Beca

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> Like I'd even consider letting it anywhere near you...I've heard what you do with Twinkies!



You think that's bad...you should see what I do with   

 

Beca


----------



## JimMIA

Belle,
Congratulations!  Looks like a great contract after all that research, and it also looks like one that should fly based on the others which have passed at BWV lately.  Good Luck!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Looks like the current ROFR on BWV is around $77-$78.  As long as the closing fees the seller is paying for don't cause you to be at or under that number you should be okay.  Bring on the pixie dust!!!


----------



## JimMIA

Would one of you fine folks please PM me the contact info for "the one who can not be named," as well as contact/website info for any other reliable resellers?  

Thanks.


----------



## LauraLea

We Passed!!! We are going to be DVC owners!  I am so happy!!!

Our contracted was submitted to DVC on 2/4 - so it was exactly 2 weeks.

We already have Jason looking for a small BWV contract for us too!  Can one have addonitis, before actually being in the system.

Hope to hang out here alot now.  I am sure to have lots of questions.

Laura


----------



## JimMIA

Congratulations LauraLea!

And yes, it is possible to have addonitis prior to being in the system.  There was a time when I didn't think so, but you are living proof!

Enjoy.


----------



## JimMIA

Thanks to those of you who responded so quickly.  I got the info I needed.

Jim


----------



## disgirl

Congrats LauraLea.  That is great news for you!!  Enjoy planning your trips.


----------



## Scott H

Found out late yesterday ours did not go through, so put a bid in on a 200 pt contract for HH at 70 per point, we will see. Should be submitted this week.


----------



## disgirl

Scott:  I am sorry your contract did not pass ROFR.  I know how that feels.
However, I am surprised yours did not go through with no points until 06.

Here's wishing you GREAT LUCK on this new contract.


----------



## Beca

Laura...CONGRATS!!!  

ScottH...I am SO sorry!!  That totally surprises me.  Keep trying.  Look at the boards....sometimes similar contracts get thru when others do not.  I SWEAR the DVC people in charge of ROFR just try to keep us guessing!!!


PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
JimMIA - 290 OKW $74 (Sept) all '04 (sub 2/17)


----------



## JimMIA

Well, well, well...wasn't that interesting?  

Beca dear, you can take off that 290 point "waiting" contract for us.  

We offered the asking price, but when they got our offer, the owners in Argentina first played some games.  "Can't read the fax, email me a new contract."  Then, "hubby has to approve it and he's not here at the moment."  Then, finally, "we want more than the asking price."  

It was really tempting to offer them $10 more per point and then cancel when they jumped at it, but I didn't want to put TSS in that position.  We withdrew, and I believe TSS is going to delist them (Ethical brokers don't need clients like this).

[If there are any brokers reading this, watch out for contract 17340.000 on Old Key West.  It may be more trouble than it's worth.]

So, we've made another offer on a different contract.  When we get a legitimate acceptance from that seller, Beca, I'll let you know and you can put us back on the "...twisting slowly in the wind" list.

You gotta love it!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi Jim...
sorry that happened. sometimes sellers are just testing the waters.
Good luck with the new contract.

So...a question for those who  buy direct from Disney: for 89 a point, do you get points for 05 and if so, do you pay maintenance on them prorated from usage month?

Now, about that ROFR I'm waiting on:::::if I get through and close March 30, how long before I can make a ressie!!! I wanna go I wanna go!
CB


----------



## JimMIA

Belle,

*March 30, 2007.  They told you about the two year "cooling off period"...didn't they?* 

RE: testing the waters -- the problem with that is it puts the realtor in a bind.  They offered what they thought was a good-faith contract and it turns out it wasn't.  An ethical realtor would no longer do business with that client, which I think is what's gonna happen in this case.  Sorta like diving in murky water to test it and hitting a big rock -- you learn how deep the water is, but you end up with a big bump on your head.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

OK Jim...turn about is fair play.   Not fair to tease me with important affairs of state!
I agree that the pretend sellers were bad news and rude...wasted everyone's time . Hope you have better luck with the new contract...is it also for OKW? If my ROFR doesn't go through I will be trying for OKW with 04 points too.
C.Belle


----------



## Scott H

Thanks Guys, not the end of the world. Will be faxing the doc on the 200 HH at $70 per pt with all 2005 points in place, put us on the list for that one. We will have to wait to see again.


----------



## Beca

Jim...I am SOO sorry!!  I'm sure this next contract will go much better.  I have hardly ever heard of issues like that.  I tend to think most people are good, honest people.

Scott H...good luck on this one!!!  I will put you on the list.

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)


----------



## Scott H

Thanks for the good wishes.... I guess even a blind dog fionds a bone every now and then, we can only hope.


----------



## JimMIA

To Belle,

Re: the failed sale, it may well have hurt the sellers more than it did us.  There's plenty of OKW inventory for us (and yes, that's what we're looking at), but they're going to end up delisted by the 800 lb. gorilla of the resale market.  

My impression, BTW, is that they were not testing -- I think they were really selling but got greedy.  Probably saw some contracts listed for more than they were getting and thought they'd priced too low. I don't think they were low, actually.  There is a lot of OKW, recent listings are going down, and others are being reduced.  What we're offering on is slightly below what we were paying them, and in some respects is a better fit for us.

Seems to me you should pass.


----------



## amyup

Ok put me on the list please.  My contracts and deposit were received yesterday.  I am going for an SSR contract, $80 a point 100 points, Dec UY, all of 2004 and 2005 points.  

I see some people have been waiting for quite some time, how long does it normally take?


----------



## Beca

Amyup...CONGRATS on getting a contract!!  How long ROFR takes is about 2-2 1/2 weeks from the time your agent actually submits it to DVC.  I am willing to bet that if your contract was received yesterday, that your agent will get it in on Tues (since Mon is a holiday).  If you want, you can email her, and ask "What day did my contract go to DVC"?  That's what I did with her....and, she answered my right away.

It appears to me that things are REALLY clogged up post-ROFR with the closing companies.  In the past, I have been less than 30 days from submission of contract to "in the system".  Now, the closing companies are saying "expect your closing package to arrive 3 wks after ROFR".  I'm not sure what the delay is.  I think either they are SOOO busy with so many contracts going thru, or there are so many contracts getting ROFR'd that maybe they used to prepare the paperwork in advance, but are no longer doing that (I SWEAR I received one of the contracts via email the day I passed ROFR).  Times are changing!!!!

Then, once the "closing" takes place, you will still have 2 days - 1 week before DVC will have you in their system.  

So, resales take a while (a lot longer than they have in the past).  You just have to be VERY patient...it's really hard.  But, congrats on your contract.

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

AMYUP....I think you stole my SS points right out from under me...LOL I had emailed She WHo CAnnot Be Named the DAY she got the SS 100 point listing and said I would be faxing her a contract in the morning. Morning came but there was an email from her that said it had gone under contract already!

It's ok...Im trying for a BWV instead, pretty much the same except more points. 

Beca: are you going to list me?
170 BWV  all 2004 and 2005 points available  $80.5 a point...seller pays some of the maintnenace fees of 2005.

Colorado Belle


----------



## amyup

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> AMYUP....I think you stole my SS points right out from under me...LOL I had emailed She WHo CAnnot Be Named the DAY she got the SS 100 point listing and said I would be faxing her a contract in the morning. Morning came but there was an email from her that said it had gone under contract already!
> 
> It's ok...Im trying for a BWV instead, pretty much the same except more points.
> 
> Beca: are you going to list me?
> 170 BWV  all 2004 and 2005 points available  $80.5 a point...seller pays some of the maintnenace fees of 2005.
> 
> Colorado Belle




Yes I think that is the same contract since its from "she who can't be named".  Sorry about that!  But you are so lucky to be able to get that many points at BWV.  My contract hasn't even gone through ROFR and I'm already trying to figure out a way to add on more points next year!


----------



## Beca

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Beca: are you going to list me?
> 170 BWV  all 2004 and 2005 points available  $80.5 a point...seller pays some of the maintnenace fees of 2005.
> 
> Colorado Belle



Sorry, I must've missed you!!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV  $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)


----------



## jnrrt

Hey Beca,

You can add us.  175 points at BWV for June at $76.  Although now that I read this thread, I think I may want to raise my offer.


----------



## jnrrt

Forgot to add, 51 banked points from 04 and all 05.  And today we will probably raise our bid to $78 to make sure we get through.


----------



## iankh

I wonder for any of the others who have passed ROFR (and are still following this thread) how far have you gotten with closing? Me - I'm in a waiting to hear something mode.

I have a business trip next week, my luck, everything will start to happen when I'm out of town, and can't do anything.


----------



## Cinderpals

I'm waiting to close on my 1st contract, waiting for closing papers for my second, and haven't heard back about ROFR on the third.  The closing papers said that it could take up to 60 days after closing for Disney to put us into the system.  I hope that it's much faster than that!  I should be hearing back about the third contract any day now.  Will post what I find out as usual!


----------



## reesecup

iankh,

I'm right there with you; we passed on the same day. Let's cross our fingers we happen to get our closing papers this week.


----------



## TinkTatoo

We made an offer on our first contract 26th December and closed 16th February - we are still not in Disney's system yet.   We made our second offer on 21st January, we have passed ROFR but heard nothing on closing yet.


----------



## Beca

jnrrt....got ya!!  Good luck, and since you are "changing" your price, let me officially welcome you to the "paranoid waiter's club"!!!

Cinderpals...I cannot believe they tell you it can take 60 days to get into DVC's system.  The LONGEST I have ever waited is two weeks (and, I was calling everyday!!)...Hey, now that I think about it....maybe THAT'S the trick!!!

iankh....you're going out of town next week?!!  Yeah....the papers will come next week for sure!!    


Well, it's Tuesday...let's hope we hear some good news today!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)


----------



## cruise-o-matic

Wow, what strikes me is not all the BCV's and BWV's they ROFR'd.  It's a stripped HH for $69, while letting those with 04 points pass at $70.  

I take it no one is buying any VB.  I'm curious to see the ROFR threshhold on VB points.


----------



## LauraLea

Beca add us again..........

This time BWV, 90 points, Oct UY, 147 04 and 05 points left, $76/point.

Maybe too low to pass ROFR, but we'll see.

Laura


----------



## Beca

LaurLea - Congrats!!!  Looks like you've got a case of "addonitis" too.  Hmmm....I wonder if something in this thread is contagious??  

 PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)


----------



## MagicalFun

I just heard that we passed on our BCV 80 point contract. It was submitted on Feb. 8.  This is our first contract with DVC and I am so excited!  Now, we are waiting on our other BCV contract to pass.  I think I am getting "addonitis" too from this thread.  It is contagious, Beca!


----------



## Beca

MagicalFun said:
			
		

> I just heard that we passed on our BCV 80 point contract. It was submitted on Feb. 8.  This is our first contract with DVC and I am so excited!  Now, we are waiting on our other BCV contract to pass.  I think I am getting "addonitis" too from this thread.  It is contagious, Beca!



Yea!!!  I am SOOOOOO excited for you!!!  Congrats BCV owner!!!!   

 PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)


----------



## disgirl

Congrats MagicalFun!!  That is great news for you!!


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations Magicalfun!  What a 'killer' BCV contract**


----------



## Daname

IANKH,

We passed Disney on 2/3, rec'vd (e-mail) papers 2/21 and fedex our signed contract with full balance today. Paper work states may take 8-10 weeks before we are in Disney system. 
Good luck everyone on ROFR   
see ya at Disney
dd


----------



## reesecup

8 to 10 weeks, are you serious?  I'm going to be very disappointed if it takes that long. 
How long has it taken in the past you guys that have been there, done that??   I'm all new to this as you can tell.


----------



## tinksgirl

We got the word yesterday we passed on 200 points plus 200 banked 
Vero Beach contract   It hasnt really sunk in that we
are finally members


----------



## iankh

I was looking to add on points, but nothing can happen until Disney has the papers. I was told that it would take about 3 weeks to close. 

Buying a resale is quite a long process;


ROFR review - averaging about 18 days (stated 30 days)   
Closing - about 3 weeks   
In the system - 7 to 10 weeks 
 It looks like the process end to end is between 12 and 17 weeks from contract to membership.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome home tinksgirl, VB neighbor!

Bobbi


----------



## JimMIA

I just got off the phone with TSS and was told that we will be "in the system" within 7 days after closing.  They tell me the delay is with ROFR, but once that goes through, if the buyer and seller both handle the paperwork promptly, there should be no big delays.

Does anyone have any actual experience  that is different than that?  I can understand all kinds of hedging phrases in the paperwork to protect them if things don't go smoothly.  I can also understand that there might be a difference between being able to use your ownership, and being fully "in the system," whatever that means.

I'd love to hear some actual experiences of the time lag between closing and being able to make reservations.

TIA


----------



## Beca

JimMIA said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with TSS and was told that we will be "in the system" within 7 days after closing.  They tell me the delay is with ROFR, but once that goes through, if the buyer and seller both handle the paperwork promptly, there should be no big delays.
> 
> Does anyone have any actual experience  that is different than that?  I can understand all kinds of hedging phrases in the paperwork to protect them if things don't go smoothly.  I can also understand that there might be a difference between being able to use your ownership, and being fully "in the system," whatever that means.
> 
> I'd love to hear some actual experiences of the time lag between closing and being able to make reservations.
> 
> TIA



Hi Jim,

I have been in the system in as little as TWO days from the day I closed, to as far out as 2 weeks.  The big hold up now (in spite of what TTS told you) is how long it is taking to get closing papers.  I usually have received my closing papers on the DAY I found out I passed ROFR!!!

Now, I passed ROFR almost two weeks ago, and I STILL do not have papers in my hand!!!  TTS cannot blame DVC for these delays, the delays we are all experiencing are TCS (and others) drawing up the closing papers.  IMO, they used to to all the "title searching" and physical "drawing up" of the papers BEFORE ROFR  went thru.  Now that so many properties are being ROFR'd, I think they are waiting until you pass ROFR to do the work.  

I have purchased two resale contracts previously, and start time (placing an offer) to the time I was in the system was less than 30 days.  Now, it is taking much longer.

 

Beca

P.S.  There is NO difference between being "in the system" and being able to use your membership.  Once your name is "in the system" (the computer system, that is) you have TOTAL membership.


----------



## JimMIA

Beca,

With regard to our PM, I can only assume that the resale company had a serious, heart-to-heart discussion with the seller about the ethics of reneging on a full-price contract.  I assume that THIS contract is offered in good faith by both the seller and resale company...but I won't be bidding on it.

I guess the watchword is, and will remain, "Caveat Emptor."


----------



## iankh

I am in week two of waiting for closing papers.


----------



## Beca

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Beca,
> 
> With regard to our PM, I can only assume that the resale company had a serious, heart-to-heart discussion with the seller about the ethics of reneging on a full-price contract.  I assume that THIS contract is offered in good faith by both the seller and resale company...but I won't be bidding on it.
> 
> I guess the watchword is, and will remain, "Caveat Emptor."



Jim,

I sure hope you are right!!  I would hate for other buyers to go thru what you did with that seller!!  Anyone who makes a contract, and then tries to get the buyer to pay more should be shot (okay, maybe that's a little strong), but I think "banned" from listing with the same reseller would be a good start!!!

Just for the record, that was an OKW contract, right? (I want to make sure I don't bid on that one!!)

Thanks for the info!!

 

Beca


----------



## JimMIA

Beca said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> I sure hope you are right!!  I would hate for other buyers to go thru what you did with that seller!!  Anyone who makes a contract, and then tries to get the buyer to pay more should be shot (okay, maybe that's a little strong), but I think "banned" from listing with the same reseller would be a good start!!!
> 
> Just for the record, that was an OKW contract, right? (I want to make sure I don't bid on that one!!)
> 
> Thanks for the info!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beca


 Yes, OKW.   We've now made another offer on a different OKW property, and if that get's accepted I'll let you know and you can add it to the waiting list.


----------



## Beca

Okay....all of you waiting for ROFR....hold onto your socks for this one.  I have a friend who just got this contract:

DVC I/BCV/OCTOBER/200 pt contract

130 2003 points

200 2004 points

200 2005 points

$86 per point

plus closing costs

and reimburse 2005 dues

Seller

Paid DVC TRANSFER FEE and ORNAGE County,Florida RECORDING FEE



Nice contract....but, here's the real "WHOPPER"...He went to ROFR on Feb 16th (Tues.) and heard from his agent yesterday that he had passed on Monday!!!!  That is 4 business days for ROFR!!!!!  

I would LOVE to hear theories as to why he got thru so quickly, and others are taking so long.  I don't think it is a "random" thing.  Do any of you think there is a correlation between how long it takes for DVC to review your contract, and the chance that they will buy it back?  Do you think DVC "sits" on some contracts for awhile to deliberate about them?

I would love to hear your ideas on this!!

 

Beca


----------



## reesecup

Wow!!!!   Beca, That's the one I was soooo very close to getting. And I could have gotten it had I told you know who that I wanted it right when I called her. It was still for sale then. But, I decided we wanted to see how our first contract goes before we add on. I'll be kicking myself I'm sure. (Already am, really since it went through...I thought it would have been bought back, honestly).


----------



## reesecup

reesecup said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!   Beca, That's the one I was soooo very close to getting. And I could have gotten it had I told you know who that I wanted it right when I called her. It was still for sale then. But, I decided we wanted to see how our first contract goes before we add on. I'll be kicking myself I'm sure. (Already am, really since it went through...I thought it would have been bought back, honestly).




Yes, I'm making a statement about my statement. I got the contracts mixed up. That was the one I called about that was sold in like 5 minutes. The 100 pt one was the one I could of had but let it slip by me.


----------



## JimMIA

It seems to me that we sometimes overanalyze these things -- at least I know I do!

On this particular contract, I can think of two reasons which might have made this a no-brainer for DVC and led to the quick approval.  

The first reason is they may have some constraint which makes it impossible for them to refund dues which have already been paid by the seller.  If for some reason they just can't do that, there is no way they could meet the terms of the contract and they would have no choice but to pass it.  

The second possible explanation (and I've heard this here before) is that they may not consider loaded points.  That's counterintuitive to us as buyers, but there may be some reason why they either can't use them, or they don't choose to factor them into their calculations and base everything on the forward points.  If you only look at points forward, this contract is $86+$4 in 2005 annual dues+ more than $2 closing costs = $92+ per point. 

That's not to say this isn't a great contract for the buyer and seller -- it just might not have been a good contract for DVC.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Yes, Beca, I do think Disney looks at the contracts and then their waitlist to see if they have someone waitlisted at the $89 cost and if buying the contract at whatever price it is at...gives them a cushion to make money.

For this contract, Disney would have to pay the seller and resale broker the contract fee  $86.00 plus reimburse his 2005 dues at about $4.00 a point, taking the cost past the $89 they would sell it for, before considering Disney's closing costs...which, while much less than the title company closing costs IS something. So it wasn't worth it to them, even considering the free 2003 and 2004 points which they could then rent for a goodly amount of money.  

That it passed in only 4 days is amazing because one would think they would at least have called the waitlist people to check...and considering the holiday, getting in touch with those people would have been difficult.

I guess: ONLY THE SHADOW KNOWS for sure.
Congrats to the new owners!
Hope my ROFR is as quick!
Colorado Belle


----------



## jnrrt

Hi all, 

I'm reading about how long everything takes to get in the system and close and everything, and just wondering, we've just started the ROFR process.  Assuming we pass, do you think there's any way we could use this for a trip in May?  That's when we were thinking of going before we even started this DVC thing and it would be great if we could, but now I don't know if we'll even be done.  And do any of you have any experience with last minute bookings?  Will there even be anything left?  We understand that we'd have to be willing to take whatever, and it would be off-season.

Just wondering.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

jnrrt...
I am in the same boat re using my points IF I pass ROFR. Perhaps we could 'rent' points from a willing DVC memeber with the addendum that once we get our own points we can give them back the points that we rented and get our rental money back or something.

I imagine that going through Disneya and not resale is advantageous for this one reason...it seems that Disney direct (re waitlist) gives you 'membership' privileges right away. Bummer.

Colorado Belle


----------



## bobbiwoz

You were asking about last minute bookings.  I was able to make reservations for this weekend, Saturday and Sunday 2 weeks ago.  I also was able to add Monday night to this ressie this morning.  This is for a studio in OKW.

Bobbi


----------



## jnrrt

I'm glad to hear that!  I assume that you could get at least some hotel whenever you decide to go as long as it isn't Christmas or something, but I really don't know how booked out the DVC places get when.

And I agree, that's the one big advantage of using Disney vs. resale that I see - and of course knowing that you're done and not going to find out you didn't pass ROFR!


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

My response to the quick disney waiver at $86.00:  

Although there are only a select few people in thsi world that actually know how disney arrives at its ROFR decisions, I would bet that they have a department that handles the process and it is probably split into small groups for each DVC property.(The bigger, more active properties have bigger teams)-  

Those teams are given guidelines on which properties DIsney will exercise its ROFR option on.  Of course the rules are not static, and the waitlist must be consulted, and a calculation is made regarding the money Disney will make on the contract.  If enough will be made, the contract is bought back.  NOW, even BCV has a price that is so high, that DIsney will not make enough money.  I am certain, that given the current add-on price of $89.00, Disney has a policy that contracts over a certain amount of money do not have to be dicussed, and as soon as they come in, they are approved.  I would imagine that the number is probably in the 85$ range.  Ask yourself, -How suprised would you have been if Disney exercised its ROFR on an 86$ contract.  The answer is VERY!, even at BCV.


----------



## Beca

NYsHiddenMickey said:
			
		

> My response to the quick disney waiver at $86.00:
> 
> Although there are only a select few people in thsi world that actually know how disney arrives at its ROFR decisions, I would bet that they have a department that handles the process and it is probably split into small groups for each DVC property.(The bigger, more active properties have bigger teams)-
> 
> Those teams are given guidelines on which properties DIsney will exercise its ROFR option on.  Of course the rules are not static, and the waitlist must be consulted, and a calculation is made regarding the money Disney will make on the contract.  If enough will be made, the contract is bought back.  NOW, even BCV has a price that is so high, that DIsney will not make enough money.  I am certain, that given the current add-on price of $89.00, Disney has a policy that contracts over a certain amount of money do not have to be dicussed, and as soon as they come in, they are approved.  I would imagine that the number is probably in the 85$ range.  Ask yourself, -How suprised would you have been if Disney exercised its ROFR on an 86$ contract.  The answer is VERY!, even at BCV.



However, Magicalfun took a LOT longer to go thru (another BCV contract) and her's was at $88 per point.  Seems like that would be a "no brainer" as well, but it wasn't.

It's just very interesting!!

 

Beca


----------



## jnrrt

Yes, we first were considering a resale at BCV, and when we figured out the per point cost to us after adding in closing fees, it was a good bit higher than the price at Disney.  So since they pay the closing, it only stands to reason that they would not be buying back contracts that they would lose money on.  Therefore, I would think there would be very little discussion once a contract got past a certain number - it would just obviously go through.


----------



## reesecup

Well, I just got an email from our closing company and they said they just got the account info. from Disney. She said she is going to try and get out documents prepared and out tommorow. I was thinking they would be emailed though. I may need to email her back to see. Or maybe that would be 'bugging' them too much. Anyway, that sounds hopeful at least and I thought I would pass it along. 
Our contract passed on 2/9


----------



## Cinderpals

My 1st set of closing papers were emailed.  I haven't received my other set yet though.

There was a place to check if you wanted the documents emailed on the 'open escrow' papers.


----------



## Cinderpals

About the BCV $86 per point contract.  It was loaded with '03 and '04 points wasn't it?  Small contract at 80 pts, but it already had 160 available.  I remember that one!


----------



## JeffPort

Here's one to add to the list:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4356926769

According to my calculations, the buyer is paying $120 per point, plus closing costs.  To top it off, there are only 4 points available until Dec 2006.  This ought to get some laughs at the ROFR committee when they review it in the next couple of weeks.

Somebody either didn't do their homework, or really wanted to own at the Boardwalk.


----------



## JimMIA

JeffPort said:
			
		

> Here's one to add to the list:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4356926769
> 
> According to my calculations, the buyer is paying $120 per point, plus closing costs.  To top it off, there are only 4 points available until Dec 2006.  This ought to get some laughs at the ROFR committee when they review it in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Somebody either didn't do their homework, or really wanted to own at the Boardwalk.


 Yeah, there have been a couple of threads running for a week watching that action.    ROFR is always a guess at best, but my hunch is that one passes!  I think there is a new one up on Ebay now.

On the other hand, for anyone thinking of selling, it certainly opens up a world of possibilities.  Maybe buying direct from DVC and selling on Ebay is the best way to go?  Certainly fewer hassles and uncertainty.


----------



## jtiggercat

We received notice that we passed ROFR on Jan. 24.  We received our member packet on 2/22.  We were probably in the system well ahead of that.  Interestingly, we did not get our member card in the packet, so we had to call to get our member ID and request the card.  

We also booked a week in October!  

jayne


----------



## reesecup

jtiggercat,

I'm curious to which resort you were able to book at in Oct. That is when we are wanting to go and I'm just afraid we won't get it b/k we really want our home, BWV.


----------



## jtiggercat

Our home resort is OKW, and we have a room for SUN-FRI the last week of October.  We rented points for OKW two years ago, and we love OKW! This time around we will be official DVC owners.

At the seven month window, we hope to move this reservation to one of the Epcot resorts because we plan to spend a lot of time at the Food and Wine Festival this year.  

We have friends who go in late September to early November on a regular basis, and they have had no problems booking at either their home resort or any other DVC resort. They do avoid holidays like Columbus or Veteran's Day, though.

jayne


----------



## Cinderpals

Okay,

    I'm ready to close on 1st contract.  Still haven't received final closing papers for second contract BCV that passed ROFR within days of the 1st contract BWV.  I  will call about the BCV closing today.  Hopefully, I'll be able to book a room for August, if not, then for November.  I recall my agent saying that it should take a week or two for us to get into the system after the close.  I may have points to use by our March 22nd trip to WDW.   It's hard to think that I won't be able to use my DVC points for stays in March and June.  Maybe, something will open up for June.  We are going to stay at the Yacht Club in June, so I can use the SAB pool.  I'm still a little anxious about not having mouse keeping service everyday with DVC though Still, at this point,  I just want a room at the BCV for one of our stays this year!     
    Are any of the DVC ROFRs going to WDW on these dates:
March 22-29th    June 2-6th,  Aug 21st-29th,  Nov 2-8th?


----------



## Cinderpals

Jtiggercat, or anyone else who passed ROFR around 1/24, when did you receive the final closing papers?  

Thanks!  Just trying to anticipate when I might be added to the system as a new DVC owner.

The BWV contract is moving at least 1 week ahead of the BCV contract, eventhough they passed ROFR the same week.


----------



## reesecup

Hey all!!! We got our documents emailed to us today!  I'm so happy.

It does say at the bottom of one of the forms that it may take 8 to 10 wks to get the deed and the owner's title insurance policy, so does that mean we won't be in the system until then?  Sorry for sounding dumb, but well, in all honesty, I am regarding this.

Thanks!


----------



## Cinderpals

I talked to the closing company this morning.  She said that it usually takes up to 10 business days after the close to be in the Disney System.  I've read that it can take as little as 2-3 days after closing through resale.  

I'm still waiting for my 2nd contract closing  She said that it's being checked over by my agent.     

I'll be able to start booking points by the 2nd week of March!!


----------



## Beca

reesecup....thanks for posting that!!!  I looked back, and my contract passed ROFR before yours did, so I called the closing co. to see what the "holdup" was, and they emailed my papers to me THREE days ago, but the email got caught in my spam filter!!!!

Really frustrating....but, I can just fax them back to her (since we are financing this one)...and, the seller has not returned theirs yet, either (though the seller has contacted them to say they received them.)

Yea!!!  I'm so excited!!!  Thanks again!!!  

Beca


----------



## TammyAlphabet

That is great news Beca.  Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Beca

Well...supposedly ROFR is meeting on Mondays and Thursdays...so, today is the day they should've met (and, I heard that the DID meet today)...so, let's hope there is some good news on this thread tomorrow!!

Also, when I talked to my closing company today, I asked about the "delays" that seem to be occurring from ROFR to closing, and she told me that DVC has to get them account information before they can draw up the closing documents.  She said in the past, DVC got that info to the closing company pretty quickly, but now it seems to be taking 2+ weeks for DVC to get them that information.  I just thought that was interesting.

 

Beca


----------



## Scotch

We got home and the voicemail waiting for us said Disney WAIVED its ROFR!!!  So we're going to be OKW owners!    

BTW, re closing times.  We passed ROFR on the BCV (bought direct from owner) back on 1/21.  We are using Timeshare Transfer, Inc. to handle the closing.  We just heard today that the new deed was sent (via mail) to the county for recording today.  So I expect we won't be in DVC's system for several more weeks.    I hope pre-Xmas December ressies are still going to be available by the time I call.


----------



## Beca

Scotch said:
			
		

> We got home and the voicemail waiting for us said Disney WAIVED its ROFR!!!  So we're going to be OKW owners!
> 
> BTW, re closing times.  We passed ROFR on the BCV (bought direct from owner) back on 1/21.  We are using Timeshare Transfer, Inc. to handle the closing.  We just heard today that the new deed was sent (via mail) to the county for recording today.  So I expect we won't be in DVC's system for several more weeks.    I hope pre-Xmas December ressies are still going to be available by the time I call.



Scotch...CONGRATULATIONS!!!

On your BCV contract...do not confuse having the deed recorded with the county, and being in DVC's system....they are two VERY separate things.  I would start calling member services on Wed.  I bet you will show up in their system Thurs, or Fri of next week.

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

Here's an update.  I suspect we will hear more tomorrow.

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)


----------



## Scotch

Beca said:
			
		

> On your BCV contract...do not confuse having the deed recorded with the county, and being in DVC's system....they are two VERY separate things.  I would start calling member services on Wed.  I bet you will show up in their system Thurs, or Fri of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



The deed has to be recorded first before a conformed copy can be sent to members services for ownership transfer.  So I figure if they are recording the deed by sending via mail (instead of using a courier), then I estimate it'll probably take at least a week (optimistically) or two for the county to process and return the conformed copy of the recorded deed to the transfer agent.  Timeshare Transfer, Inc. is not located in Orlando; they are located in Vero Beach.  I think they will use a courier to record if I wanted to pay for expedited service.


----------



## Scotch

Is my signature all missed up?  All I see are a bunch of text -- my countdown clock disappeared!  I just don't know if it is my computer that's making me see the error or if everyone sees it.


----------



## Beca

Scotch said:
			
		

> The deed has to be recorded first before a conformed copy can be sent to members services for ownership transfer.  So I figure if they are recording the deed by sending via mail (instead of using a courier), then I estimate it'll probably take at least a week (optimistically) or two for the county to process and return the conformed copy of the recorded deed to the transfer agent.  Timeshare Transfer, Inc. is not located in Orlando; they are located in Vero Beach.  I think they will use a courier to record if I wanted to pay for expedited service.



This is all true, but the last time I used TCS, I was in DVC's system two days after returned the closing docs (overnighted them, $$ via wire transfer).  With TTM (also in Orlando) it took a little longer (one week).  

With Timeshare Transfer being in VB....you are right, it should take a little longer.  But, I have never heard anyone say "several weeks".

I think (or, should I say...hope) you will be "pleasantly surprised".

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

Scotch said:
			
		

> Is my signature all missed up?  All I see are a bunch of text -- my countdown clock disappeared!  I just don't know if it is my computer that's making me see the error or if everyone sees it.



The HTML has been permanently disabled on the dis.  There is a thread about it on every board from Webmaster Pete or Doc...I don't remember....security reasons.  That HTML will stay there until you go into your sig and delete it.  It's very sad.

 

Beca


----------



## iankh

Scotch said:
			
		

> Is my signature all missed up? All I see are a bunch of text -- my countdown clock disappeared! I just don't know if it is my computer that's making me see the error or if everyone sees it.



They have turned off the ability to use javascript (the countdown timers) and HTML. You will need to redo your signature. The good news, all of your existing posts will have your new signature.

You can visit this post for more information:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=748711

On another note --- I'm still waiting for my closing papers!


----------



## TinkTatoo

We closed on our first contract on 16th Feb and we were in Disney's system Yesterday    so it took 9 days 

Good luck


----------



## Beca

TinkTatoo said:
			
		

> We closed on our first contract on 16th Feb and we were in Disney's system Yesterday    so it took 9 days
> 
> Good luck



That sounds much more reasonable!!!  Congratulations!!!!!

 

Beca


----------



## reesecup

Beca said:
			
		

> reesecup....thanks for posting that!!!  I looked back, and my contract passed ROFR before yours did, so I called the closing co. to see what the "holdup" was, and they emailed my papers to me THREE days ago, but the email got caught in my spam filter!!!!
> 
> Really frustrating....but, I can just fax them back to her (since we are financing this one)...and, the seller has not returned theirs yet, either (though the seller has contacted them to say they received them.)
> 
> Yea!!!  I'm so excited!!!  Thanks again!!!
> 
> Beca



You're welcome Beca!  Mine was in my spam file as well. I was disappointed at first b/k they said it would probably be sent yesterday, but then I went to my spam file and , Voila!  There it was.

One question for everyone. Are the closing companies open on Saturdays? I am trying to figure out if it would be worth it to overnight everything or not. I don't really want to wire money b/k our bank's fees are quite expensive, plus I would have to add on the extra $12. 

Thanks. I just wanted to find out early this morning before I leave for work.


----------



## Cinderpals

I'm not going to overnight the money.  I'm sending a certified check with delivery confirmation.  I have other contracts that need to close,  and will just miss the start of the 7 month window for my resort by the time I get into the system.  I'm going to be in the regular pool for the dates that I want in November.  If I were closer to  beating the 7 month window, I would overnight!    

BTW, I received the closing docs for my second contract today!  My agent said that I should hear back on the 3rd contract ROFR anyday now.  She's heard back on other contracts this week that were submitted the same time mine was.


----------



## JimMIA

Well, well...imagine that.  We actually found a LEGITIMATE seller!  And for 20 points more than the sleezy one.

Beca, my dear, you may put us down for the following:

310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, submitted 2/25


----------



## iankh

At last! I received the closing documents this morning. I feel like I am finally in the home stretch. So, everything has been signed, check certified, and in DHL. Just in time too! I have a business trip next week and I was concerned that it would arrive while I was out of town and couldn't do anything.

Now, I have to start thinking about the add on again


----------



## amyah

Hi,

First of all, *thank you* Beca for starting this thread!  I can't tell you how helpful it has been to read about everyone else's ROFR experience since, with this purchase, we are now new DVC members.  If you are still updating the thread, you can add us into the 'Passed' list:

BWV 150 points June UY $78 per point all 150 coming on 6/01/05.  Submitted to DVC on February 7th.  Notified on February 24th that Disney waived their ROFR. 

Now we're waiting on the closing docs.  We paid the extra $45 for the priority service as we're trying to get into the system ASAP to book a trip for the first week in October.

After seeing other people's contracts I know we didn't get the best deal out there (it would have been nice to find a contract with points rolling from 2004), but we're ecstatic to finally be a part of DVC and we can't wait to take our first trip!   

Thanks again!
Amy


----------



## JimMIA

amyah said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> First of all, *thank you* Beca for starting this thread!  I can't tell you how helpful it has been to read about everyone else's ROFR experience since, with this purchase, we are now new DVC members.  If you are still updating the thread, you can add us into the 'Passed' list:
> 
> BWV 150 points June UY $78 per point all 150 coming on 6/01/05.  Submitted to DVC on February 7th.  Notified on February 24th that Disney waived their ROFR.
> 
> Now we're waiting on the closing docs.  We paid the extra $45 for the priority service as we're trying to get into the system ASAP to book a trip for the first week in October.
> 
> After seeing other people's contracts I know we didn't get the best deal out there (it would have been nice to find a contract with points rolling from 2004), but we're ecstatic to finally be a part of DVC and we can't wait to take our first trip!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Amy


Congratulations Amy,

You got a GREAT contract!  

You got the number of points you wanted, at a price you were happy to pay, at the resort you wanted to own, and you passed ROFR.  We can get as frantic as we want with all of the minutae of these deals, but whatever points are loaded into a contract go away very quickly.  You'll own what you bought for a long time.  You got a GREAT contract!


----------



## monami7

50 pts HHI march use month, all '05 pts as of 3/1


----------



## Beca

amyah...You're welcome!!  I am glad you found this thread useful...that is what I hoped it would do for people (besides, giving people a place to vent).  And, remember....the best deal on a contract is the one that has your name on it!!!    

monami7 - Could you also post the price you paid, and the day it went to ROFR?  Thanks.

JimMIA...congrats on your new contract!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)


----------



## disgirl

amyah: Congrats on your contract.  Have fun planning your trips!!

Patty


----------



## monami7

sorry we paid $75 pp which seems high but we did not know any better, and we really want this to work so we can get out ressies in for the first week of october. Also we went to ROFR on 2/23. So we are just starting the wait. I am a very impatient person.


----------



## DizWacko

Agreed with seller on a 120point BCV contract. There are 75 2004 points included, and all of 2005, December UY. I am paying $84 per point. Please go ahead and put me on the waiting list for ROFR ... and cross fingers


----------



## tpclady

Wow! Disney bought back at $75 a point!  We purchased a Wilderness resale thru TSS in 2001 for $67 a point.  I guess we should condsider ourselves blessed, it was the easiest purchase I have ever made.


----------



## iankh

Another week is soon to begin. I am hoping that this week will wrap-up closing on my 200 pts VWL. 

Also, this week should bring good news for many others here.


----------



## RWinNOLA

I just submitted paperwork for 150 pts at BWV (March).  All 2005 points available.  No banked or borrowed points.

Crossing my fingers that all goes through.


----------



## JimMIA

FWIW - because others said they didn't think some of the closing companies were starting their process until after ROFR approval - I just received the initial closing documents this morning from Timeshare Closing Services, despite the fact that we only went to ROFR last Friday.  

Not the full package, of course, but the preliminary docs to begin preparing the package.


----------



## travelin' tigger

I'm new at this so let me know if you need anything else.

50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt.
No points remain for '05, but all 50 can be borrowed on 10/1/05.
Submitted 2/25.


----------



## Beca

Hi Everyone!!  Let's hope we hear a lot of news this week.  The board hasn't seen much movement lately.  Just an FYI, I am going to pull all of Jan stats off soon.  I think 1 month's worth of ROFR's is about all we need to keep on the list...it is just getting so long!!!

RWinNola - how much per point?

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Beca,  I am going to post this for my Mom and Dad.  At the moment they are just lurking although my Mom does have a username.  Her name is HONI on the Disboards because I was able to send her a PM  

They have just had their OKW contract accepted by Disney.  The stats are OKW - 230 pt contract at $75 per point with 230 banked from 04' and 230 coming in 05'     I told them this was a great contract with all the banked points!!!  Please post this under the name HONI.  I am soooo excited that my parents are joining DVC  

Thanks.

PS Oh, and it was submitted on Feb 17


----------



## Beca

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> Beca,  I am going to post this for my Mom and Dad.  At the moment they are just lurking although my Mom does have a username.  Her name is HONI on the Disboards because I was able to send her a PM
> 
> They have just had their OKW contract accepted by Disney.  The stats are OKW - 230 pt contract at $75 per point with 230 banked from 04' and 230 coming in 05'     I told them this was a great contract with all the banked points!!!  Please post this under the name HONI.  I am soooo excited that my parents are joining DVC
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS Oh, and it was submitted on Feb 17



Lisa,

I will be happy to post this, but what does "accepted by Disney" mean?  Does that mean they are thru the ROFR process, or did they just submit to ROFR on 2/17, but they have not heard back yet?

 

Beca


----------



## Lesli54

This has probably been asked somewhere before, but I will ask anyway.  I am new to the boards and have been reading some of this thread (although very lengthy) and have come to understand that ROFR has something to do with purchasing of resale contracts.  Is this correct?

What exactly does the acronym ROFR mean?

Also, could someone explain this process to me so that I am clear on how it works?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimMIA

Lesli54 said:
			
		

> This has probably been asked somewhere before, but I will ask anyway.  I am new to the boards and have been reading some of this thread (although very lengthy) and have come to understand that ROFR has something to do with purchasing of resale contracts.  Is this correct?
> 
> What exactly does the acronym ROFR mean?
> 
> Also, could someone explain this process to me so that I am clear on how it works?  Thanks in advance.


 Hi Leslie,

I'm sending you a PM to answer the above questions.


----------



## Beca

Lesli54 said:
			
		

> This has probably been asked somewhere before, but I will ask anyway.  I am new to the boards and have been reading some of this thread (although very lengthy) and have come to understand that ROFR has something to do with purchasing of resale contracts.  Is this correct?
> 
> What exactly does the acronym ROFR mean?
> 
> Also, could someone explain this process to me so that I am clear on how it works?  Thanks in advance.



Hi,

Welcome to the dis!!

ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal".  Basically, it is this...DVC sells contracts to people.  If those people ever want to sell their contract to someone else, they must get a signed contract from that person, and then the parties involved must submit the contract to DVC.  DVC retains "first right of refusal" rights.  Basically, once you have a signed contract, Disney can take it if they want it.

There is a process where you submit it to them, they then have 30 days to decide whether or not they want to buy it from you.  If they want it...it is theirs.  If they choose not to buy it, the contract proceeds between the two parties.

No one knows for sure what DVC's criteria is for buying back properties, so I started this thread to help people in the middle of the ROFR process to figure out what they were comfortable bidding, and about how long it will take for them to hear from DVC.  ROFR is a long and stressful process.  

 

Beca


----------



## JimMIA

Wow!  You told her the same thing I told her in my PM!  That may just be the first time anyone on these boards has EVER gotten the same answer from two people about anything!


----------



## jjnv

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> PS Oh, and it was submitted on Feb 17


Thanks for your post, WithDisneySpirit.  

I got nervous cause my contract was submitted on Feb 10.  So I called the closing company and found out that we passed ROFR too.


----------



## Stitch 03

Just found out. My contract passed ROFR   

Now hopefully the closing process will be quick. I have a trip in May in which I need to still book a room.

I now own, at least once this contact closes, a grand total of 142 OKW points. Probably safe to bet that not many other people can say they own 142 points.


----------



## Beca

Congrats, Stitch 03 and jjnv!!!

Here's an update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22?)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## kimpossible

Beca-

Didn't you just get that VWL?  I think you just like keeping that ROFR thread alive lol  

Best wishes to all out there.  Be patient...it will happen (easier said once you've been through it.)

Kim


----------



## Beca

kimpossible said:
			
		

> Beca-
> 
> Didn't you just get that VWL?  I think you just like keeping that ROFR thread alive lol
> 
> Best wishes to all out there.  Be patient...it will happen (easier said once you've been through it.)
> 
> Kim



Kim,

I just SOLD it!!!  Can you believe it??!!  When we went in Dec, we fell in LOVE with BCV, so I am selling my BWV and VWL to buy there!!  I am SOO insane!!  Gosh, things were SO much cheaper a year ago (or, even 6 months ago!).

I pm'ed you!!

 

Beca


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Wow, you would think that after two edits, I would have noticed the strange way I said this    What I meant to say is Disney has passed on my parents contract and they are waiting for closing papers from Jaki as I post    So, thanks for posting their stats in the passed ROFR section!

Thanks!


----------



## monami7

I really did not expect to be so worried about passing. I am just excited I guess but this is really tough. I can't stand having no control.


----------



## JimMIA

monami7 said:
			
		

> I really did not expect to be so worried about passing. I am just excited I guess but this is really tough. I can't stand having no control.


 You'll be fine.  You have no control, but you'll be fine.


----------



## Scott H

022805 at 7:20 PM. Just got the call, we passed on the 200 points at HH, at $70 per point with all 2005 points available. Who woulda thunk


----------



## monami7

Scott H thanks for the news you gave me hope. Congratulations   
 I will be ok.


----------



## Scott H

Yes you will, this is only our second addon that is non disney procurred. First went easy, this one it was the third try that worked. SO the lesson is try try again and hang in there.


----------



## jjnv

I know my paperwork should come in email in 7-10 days.  Do I just send a check with paperwork back?  When is it due? Can I just use a personal check?

Thanks a lot for your help.  I am so excited!


----------



## monami7

Congrats...more hope....Maybe I will hear this week....
Is everyone adding on points or are there first time buters out there? We are first timers. 
Also where is everyone staying this year?


----------



## Scott H

jjnv, I am almost 100% positve that they will want a certified source of funds. 

Not our first rodeo on the add on experience, have been to counseling for addonittis, didn't work. Be wary of the addon monkey when he gets on your back.


----------



## iankh

Beca said:
			
		

> Kim,
> 
> I just SOLD it!!! Can you believe it??!! When we went in Dec, we fell in LOVE with BCV, so I am selling my BWV and VWL to buy there!! I am SOO insane!! Gosh, things were SO much cheaper a year ago (or, even 6 months ago!).




Hmm? I wonder *who*was the lucky person who got that VWL?


----------



## jnrrt

Well, we're first-timers and I'm glad to see that we're not the only ones out there having trouble with the process.  It hasn't even been a full week since we got the contract back to them, and I can't wait to know if we got this.  I can't imagine doing this 3 times!


----------



## Beca

iankh said:
			
		

> Hmm? I wonder *who*was the lucky person who got that VWL?



I have a feeling you will "know" within a few days!!!

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

Scott H...Congratulations!!!  And, you made it thru ROFR in 6 days!!!  Amazing the difference $1 can make!!

jjnv....just a "heads up".  It seems everyone's closing docs are running 21/2-3 weeks before the closing agents get them to you.  I called and asked what the holdup was, and was told that DVC is the hold up.  Before the papers can be processed, the closing companies require some information from DVC.  DVC has been taking TWO WEEKS to get that info to the closing company.  DVC used to get it to them the same day.  I am not sure what is going on, but I am just now getting closing docs on contracts that DVC passed ROFR on at the beginning of Feb (Feb. 8th).

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## Scott H

Yep, $1.00 more and all 2005 points, I just don't understand. Disney gets the annual dues either way.  One thing for certain is there is no rhyme or reason, that I can see. Maybe just which side of the bed the DVC  folks get out of bed on. 

Thanks for the well wishes, gotta update my point tracking system.


----------



## jjnv

monami7 said:
			
		

> Congrats...more hope....Maybe I will hear this week....
> Is everyone adding on points or are there first time buters out there? We are first timers.
> Also where is everyone staying this year?



We are first timers too.  We just got back from 3 day disney cruise + 2 night OKW.  We loved OKW so much that we got the best contract we found the day we returned home.  I am selling my two other timeshares.  I love the flexiblility DVC offers.  I do not think we will be able to go again this year.  My use year is Dec.  I got all the 2004 points.  But I should be able to bank them and use before Dec 2006.  Is that right?


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi All!

    I'm still waiting to hear if BWV Oct UY contract has passed ROFR.  It seems like this one is taking longer than the other ones.


----------



## Cinderpals

jjnv said:
			
		

> I know my paperwork should come in email in 7-10 days.  Do I just send a check with paperwork back?  When is it due? Can I just use a personal check?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.  I am so excited!



Hi!

    For closing, you'll need a cashier's check or guaranteed funds to close.


How exciting this is!


----------



## lsl

We returned from a Feb Cruise and WDW and immediately looked at joining DVC.

Just received confirmation yesterday that our's passed ROFR'd.
SSR - 225pts, $79 per/pt - June UY. We submitted around Feb15, 05.

-lsl


----------



## jnrrt

Congratulations! 

:thewave:


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Just got off the phone with Jason at the Timeshare Store about 1 hour ago.  We passed ROFR!!  (BWV @$78, 150 pts, no banked or borrowed, March UY)
Woohoo!


----------



## Beca

JoeEpcot - Congratulations!!!  I was getting worried about you!!

lsl...Congrats as well.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## jnrrt

Congrats, JoeEpcotRocks!  You make me feel better too since I'm waiting on BWV at $78/point.  Hope I have the same luck!


----------



## NYsHiddenMickey

you will be fine at 78- thats what i paid for my bwv


----------



## jnrrt

Good - that's what I like to hear!


----------



## RWinNOLA

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Good - that's what I like to hear!



Me too.

Submitted for BWV at $78 point (MAR) on 2/28.  No points borrowed or banked so I'm hoping it makes it thru ROFR.


----------



## iankh

It's all done. The closing company told me that all the paper work went over to Disney yestereday. So, now it is just a matter of a week (or less I hope) until I'm in the system and can book by birthday bash.


----------



## jnrrt

Congratulations!


----------



## Al D

My 306 pts and 200 points submitted 2/15 at BWV passed Monday (no one called me??). I just called and found out. $80 PP with 04.

I would have thought someone at TTS or closing company would have called to give me the good news.

Al D


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome Home, Al D, BWV neighbor!

Bobbi


----------



## Beca

Al D....Congratulations!!!!  

Sometimes they call...sometimes they do not.  It's best (at least from my perspective...just to bug them!!!  ).

I have a feeling a LOT of people passed on Monday, but no one has been notified yet.  The ROFR board also seems to meet on Thursdays...so, we should hear more from other people tomorrow.

I did learn something interesting this week.  If you buy via a reseller, DVC emails the reseller on the day of, or the day after the ROFR meeting.  If you are buying thru an individual (as I am), you have to wait for DVC to "snail mail" the seller and the closing company.  Just something to keep in mind when you buy from an individual.

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## jnrrt

Congratulations, Al D!  Hope I hear that I'm your neighbor soon!


----------



## reesecup

Congratulations to all of you guys who've passed recently.

Iankh, I'm right behind you. Just got the news yesterday ours was going over to Disney and we should be in the system within 5 or so days!  Can't wait to start planning.


----------



## iankh

reesecup said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all of you guys who've passed recently.
> 
> Iankh, I'm right behind you. Just got the news yesterday ours was going over to Disney and we should be in the system within 5 or so days! Can't wait to start planning.



Congratulations Reescup! I am going to call MS for the first time to see if I'm in the system. I already called my guide earlier this week to do a small add on. I haven't heard back from her so. She was sending an email over to "documentation" to see if they had my paper work so the addon could be done.


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi All!

    I just heard yesterday from closing company that my third contract BWV made it through ROFR!!  I'm going to have enough points for a 1 bdrm preferred my dream Christmas/Birthday/NewYears stay in '06-'07!!  I'm soooo excited!!  I'm going to bank the '04 pts, so that I can bank the '05 points and borrow from '07 pts to have enough.  Does that make sense?!  I'm basing the points on last years New Years points for BWV preferred 1 bdrm.     
   I'm going to use my other BWV points for stay in Nov (this year).


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi again!

  Anybody left from January ROFR list?


----------



## jnrrt

Hi Cinderpals,

Congratulations on your contract going through!  I assume you mean that you're banking points from 04 so you can use those in 05 so you can bank your 05 to use in 06.  Otherwise, you couldn't bank two years worth.

I hope you love that view on New Year's!  Is 06-07 a special year for you?


----------



## Scratch42

Cinderpals said:
			
		

> Hi again!
> 
> Anybody left from January ROFR list?



Boy Am I gonna Have A story to tell!LOL

Don't know whether I'm gonna cry/laugh or Dance My Little Heart Out!

But I'm on that invisible list!

Scratch


----------



## iankh

My guide suggested that I might call to see where my paperwork was in the process. I was told that I would not be in the system until Monday. So, a weekend of waiting for my addon and waiting to make my reservation.


----------



## Cinderpals

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Hi Cinderpals,
> 
> Congratulations on your contract going through!  I assume you mean that you're banking points from 04 so you can use those in 05 so you can bank your 05 to use in 06.  Otherwise, you couldn't bank two years worth.
> 
> I hope you love that view on New Year's!  Is 06-07 a special year for you?



Exactly!  That's the 1st year we'll be able to go Christmas thru New Years. (My bday is 12/31)  My In-laws want to meet in Hawaii this year.  I'm definitely more excited about going to WDW for Christmas-New Years at BWV '06-'07!!


----------



## Cinderpals

Oh!  I meant to mention that the Closing company notified me on passing ROFR.  My agent at the TSS said that WDW lets the closing co. know 1st.  If you're anxious to hear, you may want to give your closing company a call.

Scratch!  Where are you in the process currently?  Are we all about ready to close on these babies!!


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals...Congratulations!!!!

Iankh....Yes...I called MS this morning to see if the contract had disappeared from me (it had not).  Let's hope for Monday.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 2/3)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## jnrrt

Can anyone give me an idea of how long it took to actually be in the system after passing ROFR?

I'm a little unclear about the process...


----------



## Scratch42

Cinderpals said:
			
		

> Snip
> 
> 
> Scratch!  Where are you in the process currently?  Are we all about ready to close on these babies!!



I have been waiting on a BWV since 1/24/05!LOL

I am the one that Beca had asked regarding waiting the 30 days and if it automatically because yours!LOL  No it does not!

Apparently, there was a typo in the contract, which had been questioned by myself but was told that was the correct figure so went and signed.

Well when it went to ROFR, Disney found it to be a discrepency put it aside and left it there!

It wasn't until my Agent, resubmitted, that someone at Disney realized they had forgotten about me!  

Had to redo the contract today and we'll see what happens!

Boy do I need Pixie Dust!

And you thought you had to wait a long time!LOL

Scratch


----------



## Beca

Scratch42...I am so sorry to hear that!!!  Is DVC going to expedite you on this?  I sure hope so!!!  Maybe they should just let you thru because of all your trouble!!!  

Keep us posted,

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

Was Hoping to hear today, but was not to be!LOL

Will definately keep everybody posted!

Going to add more greys this weekend!LOL

Scratch


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pixie Dust for Scratch42  

Bobbi


----------



## disgirl

Cinderpal:  Congrats.  You and I share the same birthday, but unfortunately, it does not look like I will be going to WDW for my birthday in the very near future, but I do think how nice it would be some day!  Good for YOU!!   

Scratch42:  I am so sorry for your LONG wait, it must be a very frustrating  wait.  I do hope you hear very soon.  Good Luck.


----------



## Scratch42

Thanks!

You know the hardest part is seeing so many good contract come and go and me not knowing if I'm gonna get this one!

Fingers, Toes, and Eyes Crossed!LOL

Scratch


----------



## Scotch

Beca said:
			
		

> I did learn something interesting this week.  If you buy via a reseller, DVC emails the reseller on the day of, or the day after the ROFR meeting.  If you are buying thru an individual (as I am), you have to wait for DVC to "snail mail" the seller and the closing company.  Just something to keep in mind when you buy from an individual.



Not always true.  I bought our BCV directly from an individual and the seller received the ROFR answer from DVC via email.


----------



## Beca

Scotch said:
			
		

> Not always true.  I bought our BCV directly from an individual and the seller received the ROFR answer from DVC via email.



Interesting....maybe the closing agent didn't want me "bugging" her.

 

Beca


----------



## senecabeach

*Cinderpals...  "Great News for YOU "  
So...I dont see your name on ANY wait list now...  Hummmmm...is that possible??  There's always my add on wait list??  Hee Hee !  

  "Congratulations!!"*  


Scratch42...
Just can't beleive all this trouble you are having!!  Hopefully they will expedite it for you??  Sending bunches of Pixie Dust your way....


----------



## Cinderpals

Seneca, I could have easily made it onto another ROFR list this week.  There were at least two contracts that were so tempting within the last two days..... glad they were picked up by somebody (hopefully, on this board!)

I think many contracts have been passing ROFR this last month.  Maybe, Disney has enough points now?  Wouldn't that be nice?  

Scratch, hope you'll be a neighbor soon!  BWV & BCV**


----------



## DisneyRose

Called today and found out we passed on the 1st of March. Guess no one was going to call us. Been dealing with Amy at timeshare closing services and she does not want to answer any of our questions. Hope know one else has to deal with her.


----------



## monami7

we havn't heard yet either and are using the timeshare closing services, what is there # and are they open on saturday? We submitted on feb. 25 and have heard nothing.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Well it looks like I'm going to be in the next 'batch' of contracts Disney is looking at, at least using Beca's list of 'when submitted' to ROFR. Beca...you and I are pretty close in our submits to, although I don't think mine got to Disney until after President's Day (2/22).  

I'm not concerned about how long it takes to close, if it passes ROFR...but I wish that AFTER closing we could start making ressies right away....cause I'd like to bop in and see my new home away from home in May. But from what is posted here...since I'm trying resale, it might be 2 more weeks after closing before i get in the system. Is that about right?

I can see now where those who have been ROFR 'd give up...it isn't so much the ROFR as how long the whole process takes if you have to start over.
Maybe I could just get someone here who is selling some points to adopt me...and then we could do a transfer quick claim instead of a sale!!!!  
I mean...both my mum and dad are dead, so I am technically an orphan aren't i?


----------



## Colmenares3

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> I'm not concerned about how long it takes to close, if it passes ROFR...but I wish that AFTER closing we could start making ressies right away....cause I'd like to bop in and see my new home away from home in May. But from what is posted here...since I'm trying resale, it might be 2 more weeks after closing before i get in the system. Is that about right?



Darn, I was hoping to use our (yet to be "our) points that expire in October for our May trip. But our contract is still at the resale agent, waiting for a final sig. So this is probably not going to happen?   

May have to try for that one-time exception to bank points late- and see if it really exists!


----------



## Cinderpals

DisneyRose said:
			
		

> Called today and found out we passed on the 1st of March. Guess no one was going to call us. Been dealing with Amy at timeshare closing services and she does not want to answer any of our questions. Hope know one else has to deal with her.



I received a call from the TSclosing co either on the 1st or 2nd. I had left them a message about an earlier contract about to close last week.  It was Amy.  She seemed very pleasant, but I didn't have any questions to ask her about the newer contract.  The phone call was short and all she said was, "...I'm calling you to let you know that Disney has waived their rights to purchase the contract for *** **".  I've dealt with Amy, Damaris and Nancy K.  They have all been very pleasant etc...I received an email from my agent at the TSS this morning with the same news.  Not making excuses for anyone, because we've all been anxiously waiting for any ROFR news, but this is perhaps the busiest time for DVC resales. I did ask my agent when Disney would have let them know, and she said that about a week ago, she had checked on my contract and they still didn't have word from Disney.  Within a couple of days, Amy called with the news.  So, I don't know if she would have called as promptly if I hadn't left a message, or my agent hadn't checked into it.

    With my earlier contracts, I called the TSS about the ROFR status, and was surprised that they were already on the ROFR pass list!  I received a call, finally, from the closing company days later with the same news!  I was told that the news on ROFR goes to the closing company 1st, then TSS agents find out.  My agent did tell me that she usually lets the closing company notify the client since they get the info. first.  In the past, she's made redundant phone calls to her clients.  I asked her to always let me know just incase I don't get a prompt phone call from the closing company.

Congratulations, by the way!!  Hope your closing is a speedy one!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Seems like they could just have us ALL on the emai list...so when Disney ROFR'd it went to anyone involved with the contract who was listed by email.

Hmmmm...in a perfect world!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Congratulations, DisneyRose!!!  I know how hard the wait is!  It would be nice if we could deal with someone who realizes the magic in this for us    

If this is your first contract or not:Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Beca

DisneyRose....Congratulations!!!!    

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## rdcoffee

First timer, what fun you all seem to be having here. Submitted 2/17 for 350 points at BCV @ $83 per point. Looking forward to a new home with good freinds.   Patiently waiting on ROFR


----------



## jnrrt

Can anyone give me an idea of how long it took to be in Disney's system after you passed ROFR and what the process was?  Thanks.


----------



## Cinderpals

rdcoffee said:
			
		

> First timer, what fun you all seem to be having here. Submitted 2/17 for 350 points at BCV @ $83 per point. Looking forward to a new home with good freinds.   Patiently waiting on ROFR



You should be hearing about ROFR any day now!  Have you called your agent?     

I have BCV points  for Spring and Summer vacations mainly.  It hasn't been that long ago that I was the newbie with BWV points.  I was nervous about passing ROFR and called my agent to up my offer!  Can't wait to stay at the BCV!!


----------



## Scratch42

Well, let's hope today brings some good news!

Pixie Dust!  

BTW, I counted 10 new Grey Hairs!LOL

   

Scratch


----------



## rdcoffee

This thread that Beca is doing such a fine job with actually makes it easier for me to wait! When you make a decision like this it is hard if you do not understand the process. I am not sure that I do understand it but, I think I do. With thoughts like this one I need a vacation.
I like the way Jason at the TSS is working with us


----------



## Beca

Good morning everyone!!!

rdcoffee - thanks for the compliment!!!  You are now added!!!      

monami7 - I'm sure things are progressing "on schedule" for you.  If you submitted on 2/25, you might hear this week, and you might not hear until next week.  Follow your name up the waiting list.  When there are others in front of you who submitted earlier still waiting to hear....don't panic, DVC just hasn't gotten to you.  Now, when you make it to the top of the list, and have others "passing" around you...then you might begin to wonder if something happened.

Iankh...Sorry....VWL is still showing up on my account this morning!!  They LIED!!!!   

 PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83 (sub 2/17)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays some '05 MF) (sub 2/18)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) '05


----------



## RWinNOLA

Beca:

I forgot to provide the price in my initial post for the 150 pts at BWV.  My purchase price is $78/pt with no points borrowed or banked.  The contract was submitted to Disney on 2/28.

Thanks for keeping this up.  It's very helpful in giving you an idea of when to expect a decision and what prices will pass ROFR.

RWinNOLA


----------



## Blue&Gold

For those of you tracking the process, we finally closed today on our BWV contract...  So roughly 15 or so days from Contract submission to ROFR, then about a month until closing.  Jaki tells us that we need to wait 10ish days to contact DVC to get our member number.  Figure 8 weeks from start to finish...  We're pretty excited, but do wish it was a shorter process.  I'm Active Duty Navy, and I've received orders to a new assignment, bought a house, sold the old one, and moved in less time!


----------



## iankh

Well, its all done. A couple of whirlwind days!  

     <o =""></o>I am now officially in the system, and I also did a small add-on directly with DVC. For a small number of points (37 in my case) it was cheaper to do it all directly through Disney as a resale with the closing costs factored in came out higher.

     <o =""></o>I have also booked a 1 bdrm for August for my birthday bash. What a relief to be completely through the process!

     <o =""></o>So, if youve seen my surveys, you know I love facts and real data rather. So here goes:

     <o =""></o>1/27  made offer on VWL resale

   1/28  contract went to Disney for RFOR

   2/9  passed ROFR

   3/3  closing completed and documentation sent to Disney

   3/7  in membership system

   3/8  add-on completed, first booking made

     <o =""></o>Total elapsed calendar days from offer to entry in system = 40 calendar days

   Total elapsed business days from offer to entry in system = 28 business days


----------



## jnrrt

Congratulations!  And your survey is very interesting.  Also gave me a lot of ideas about what to do if other people want to come with us, and how members work that.

Glad you got your room in August!  

Now I'm just a bit bummed that it really takes that long!  Always thought I was a patient person, but it's not been as easy with this.    Oh well, all things come to an end, even the waiting!


----------



## rdcoffee

Made it past ROFR 3/8 submitted 2/17 350 BCV @ $83.00. Thanks to Jason @ TSS for calling. Beca you must be right there also? This is way cool!!!      I'll let you know when we clear the next step


----------



## LauraLea

YES!!  Just heard from Jason too.  We passed on our BWV contract.  This one had me a little worried.  So happy we passed!  Now the wait begins again for closing............

Laura


----------



## RWinNOLA

LauraLea said:
			
		

> YES!!  Just heard from Jason too.  We passed on our BWV contract.  This one had me a little worried.  So happy we passed!  Now the wait begins again for closing............
> 
> Laura



Congrats!  That's a nice price you got on that contract, with banked points even!

I'm waiting on ROFR decision on a contract at BWV priced at $78 / point with none banked or borrowed so I'm feeling pretty confident that it will go through.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

YEA!!!! Come on Down and Welcome this Colorado girl HOME!
I was reading the posts above, the phone rang and I picked it up and said
HI JAKI!   
After she had a mo of 'taken aback' she told me I passed! Yippee ki yea!

The details of my contract (I did NOT pay maintenance points for 2005, but got all 2004 and 2005 (Feb) points brought my $80.50 a point offer down by $4.51 maintenance...so I was at $76 for all practical purposes!!!! When Lauralee said she passed...I thought I would pass too, but I am still excited!

BECA BECA BECA.....you are going to hear good news today too!!!!! At least I am hoping you will!!!!!

Alrighty then: I am set for closing March 30 or earlier.    I wonder if you can get rushed into the system if you say to Dis: I want to add on!!!

Booked airfare in May...hope I get a ressie at BWV!

CB


----------



## Beca

CONGRATULATIONS to all those who passed today!!!     

Still nothing here...maybe I will hear tomorrow.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3.8)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)


----------



## monami7

WE PASSED!!!       
We are so excited. Now how long untoil I can expect my contracts?
Beca thanks so much this site really does make it easier to wait.


----------



## Beca

monami7 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       That was REALLY fast!!!! (although, I am sure it seemed slow to you!!)

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)


----------



## Scratch42

Disney ~ We're Waiting!

 

Beca let's hope at least you hear something good and get put out of your misery of waiting!

Geez, I could have had puppies by now!

    

 

Scratch


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I am sending a mountain of pixie dust your way!  I have been watching this thread everyday, hoping to be able to join you in celebration of passing ROFR.  Hang in there!!!!  They have to tell you something soon!!!

By the way,  pixie dust to all on the waiting list!!!!!


----------



## Beca

Scratch42 & TammyAlphabet....thanks for the good wishes!!!!

I haven't heard anything yet, but....the GOOD news is...I just got a ressie made for BCV this November!!!!  I am SOOOO excited!!!  I have NEVER been able to get a ressie there!!  Ahh....I LOVE being a BCV owner!!!    

 

Beca


----------



## wdwhereicome

Our DVC contract was sent to Disney yesterday:  03/09/05.  
This bring my stats to:

1st requested info on DVC resales:  02/28/05
Made offer and accepted:  03/07/05
30 points OKW (February) 15 points remain for 2005
Contract sent for Disney's ROFL:  03/09/05

I'll be waiting patiently...yeah right!


----------



## champagne27

I am so happy   that we get to post on this thread!  Offer going to Disney today to begin ROFR process for the following:

200 BWV point contract, 12 borrowed from 2005, 188 coming on 8/1/05 use year, $76/point...

I'm so anxious!!  

Hope we have good news soon.

~Karolyn


----------



## Greg K.

Where:        BWV
When:         March use year 
How much:  160 pts. 
Banked:      160 pts.   
Total:         320 pts now available!     
Price:          $80 pp  
Broker:        Timeshare Store

Our agent told us Disney has been buying up a lot of the BWV pts in the $76-78 range .. and thought, with the banked pts, this was a pretty reasonable price.  

We think so, too!      Now, just waiting for closing, in mid-March.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Greg K. said:
			
		

> Where:        BWV
> When:         March use year
> How much:  160 pts.
> Banked:      160 pts.
> Total:         320 pts now available!
> Price:          $80 pp
> Broker:        Timeshare Store
> 
> Our agent told us Disney has been buying up a lot of the BWV pts in the $76-78 range .. and thought, with the banked pts, this was a pretty reasonable price.
> 
> We think so, too!      Now, just waiting for closing, in mid-March.



Congrats.  I'm waiting on a contact at BWV at $78 / pt (none banked or borrowed) so I hope they don't buy back.  

Our contract was submitted to Disney on 2/28.  Since I don't see your name on Beca's list, I'm curious to now when your contract was submitted so I can get a feel for when I should hear something.


----------



## travelin' tigger

Congrats to you too, Greg K.!!!!    

Beca - I hope you hear soon too - maybe it'll be today also!!!
I guess we can be moved up the list.


----------



## depilot

After hours of searching I found a contract for 150-250 pointsat BCV.  Seller made a mistake on banked points so they are giving it to me for $79 a point.  Should I pay MORE?

No banked or borrowed all maintenance and closing. 

Once again, thanks BECA,  maybe you should start working here.


----------



## reesecup

Well, we are in the system now also!!!  Just booked HH in May. I wanted it for April but it was all booked up. Now, trying to figure out our Oct. trip home (BWV) for the first time. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Beca

Congrats to everyone who passed!!!         Still no word here...but, I am patient (at least, I am trying to be   )

depilot...congrats on your contract!!!  I am VERY hesitant to give advice.  Although, I  have not seen anything taken above $78, I would be very nervous.  I have NO indication that $79 per point would not get through...it really might have a good chance of getting thru.  This has got to be your call.  How badly do you want THIS contract (rather than just A contract)?  How long have you been looking?  Are you looking for a certain UY?  All these things have to be taken into account.

wdwhereicome - if you would post $$$ paid and UY, I would love to add you to the list.


PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $188 '05 (sub 3/11)


----------



## Scratch42

Beca ~ I feel your pain!

I also have not heard anything and was suppose to close tomorrow!  

On with the waiting game!

Scratch


----------



## Beca

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> Beca ~ I feel your pain!
> 
> I also have not heard anything and was suppose to close tomorrow!
> 
> On with the waiting game!
> 
> Scratch



Hang in there Scratch!!  Maybe we will hear next week....although I STILL think DVC out to automatically pass you for as long as you have been waiting!!

 

Beca


----------



## jnrrt

Woo hoo!  Passed on our points today!  So you can move us, Beca!  Took just over 2 weeks.


----------



## DizWacko

I passed ROFR yesterday ... Hot Dang !!

120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)

Apparently the closing docs take 2 weeks to get to me (estimate). Anyone have any idea how long after ROFR that they actually got you into system and able to make ressies?

Thanks alot


----------



## Cinderpals

depilot said:
			
		

> After hours of searching I found a contract for 150-250 pointsat BCV.  Seller made a mistake on banked points so they are giving it to me for $79 a point.  Should I pay MORE?
> 
> No banked or borrowed all maintenance and closing.
> 
> Once again, thanks BECA,  maybe you should start working here.


Hmmm.... mine got through at $81 per point with a few banked '04 points.  Good luck.  I love BCVs**


----------



## Scratch42

Congrats to all!

HEY DISNEY!  WT.......

Scratch


----------



## Beca

jnrrt and DizWacko - CONGRATULATIONS!!!        

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05 pts (sub 3/11)


----------



## lsl

Beca,

Add me to the waiting list....100pt SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/12/05)

-lsl


----------



## triple7

DizWacko said:
			
		

> I passed ROFR yesterday ... Hot Dang !!
> 
> 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26)
> 
> Apparently the closing docs take 2 weeks to get to me (estimate). Anyone have any idea how long after ROFR that they actually got you into system and able to make ressies?
> 
> Thanks alot



My 100 points at BCV closed on March 3rd.  The paper work for the title transfer was forwarded to Disney the same day.  The deed was recorded at Orange County on March 8th.  As of Friday (11th) Member Services does not see my add on points in the system.  Says it takes at least 10 business days for the points to be there.  Forget trying to talk to member Admin to see what is going on.  Following their prompts on the Member Services phone, it appears the only way they want to communicate is by email.  We will see what Thursday brings.


----------



## JimMIA

Ahem...'scuse me?  Can we get a little WELCOME HOME here???

We passed ROFR - OKW @ $73, submitted on 2/25.

Beca, my dear, you may remove us from the waiting list.  And please follow us to the passed list at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Scratch42

Welcome Home!

 :thewave: 

Scratch


----------



## MagicalFun

JimMIA  WELCOME HOME!


   

I'm so happy for you!  I'm still waiting to hear on our contract that was submitted on 2/17.  I'm a little bit scared that I haven't heard anything yet.  I even called the closing company and they still don't know anything.  Next week  we will be at WDW,  so maybe I'll get good news when I'm there!


----------



## JimMIA

MagicalFun said:
			
		

> JimMIA  WELCOME HOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  I'm still waiting to hear on our contract that was submitted on 2/17.  I'm a little bit scared that I haven't heard anything yet.  I even called the closing company and they still don't know anything.  Next week  we will be at WDW,  so maybe I'll get good news when I'm there!


 Thanks.  I'm hoping (and I believe) that you and Beca will both be fine.  Good luck.


----------



## disgirl

Congrats to all of you who passed ROFR this week.    Have fun planning your trips!!


----------



## Dis-forR&ME

Hi to all!  

1st timer here. Hoping to join you soon.  

Thanks for all the useful info!!! 


100 BCV $85 04 and 05 points Oct. UY


----------



## Beca

Woohoo, Jim!!!!         You are "officially" moved!!!

I think I have added everyone else...please let me know if I am forgetting anyone!!

Magicalfun - Please don't get nervous.  I have some info. on our closing agent (I know we have the same one).  She used to work for DVC...and, whether that is the reason or not....she NEVER has any contracts go thru ROFR in less than 30 days.  When I contacted her this week, she said "you will hear on March 17th"...she even knows the DAY we will hear....it's very strange.  She said she knows others get thru faster...but, her contracts do not.  It doesn't seem to impact whether or not people pass, but only that they take longer.  Just an FYI....we WILL hear this week (but, probably not until Friday).


Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct)  $85 04 and 05 points  (sub 3/14)


----------



## Colmenares3

We finally made a decision and have sent in our deposit and contract. EEKS! It's for a June UY (all '05 points) at BWV- 100 pts at $80. We tried to bargain- offered $78 and hoped for $79 (hey, 100 bucks is 100 bucks) but were turned down. So $80 it is and we're hoping it should slide right by Disney!

Can't wait to be Welcomed Home!   

Erica


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Welcome Home!!!! 

to jnrrt, DisWacko and JimMIA

Enjoy


----------



## LauraLea

OK, round 3 for us.  I seriously doubt if we get waived by Disney on this one though.  We want more points, but cannot use them right now, so we went looking for a stripped contract we could get at a great price.  Found this one:

VWL, Dec UY, 150 pts, 5 '04 pts, 13 '05 pts, for $70/point.

We won't be devistated if it does not pass.  The savings per pt and not having to pay 2005 dues made it a contract we thought we should at least try to buy.  

Laura


----------



## DebbieB

For some of these contracts for $80+ with no points until 2006, wouldn't it make more sense to try to buy through DVC?  You may even be able to get 2004 points.  I know the waitlist is long but you will be waiting for those 2006 points.


----------



## Scratch42

LauraLea said:
			
		

> OK, round 3 for us.  I seriously doubt if we get waived by Disney on this one though.  We want more points, but cannot use them right now, so we went looking for a stripped contract we could get at a great price.  Found this one:
> 
> VWL, Dec UY, 150 pts, 5 '04 pts, 13 '05 pts, for $70/point.
> 
> We won't be devistated if it does not pass.  The savings per pt and not having to pay 2005 dues made it a contract we thought we should at least try to buy.
> 
> Laura



Good Luck on that one!

That was what I was eyeing if only Disney would get off the Pot!LOL

Scratch


----------



## Disneyrsh

We just got our member number!  Oddly enough, we had bought VWL but had never been there!  We'd walked through the lodge and loved it but hadn't seen the villas.  We just got back from Disney and I convinced one of the guys at the front desk to take us on a quick tour of one of the rooms at VWL.  It was cool!  

We were staying at OKW (as renters) and spent the rest of the afternoon trying to decide which place we liked better.  My mom and dad are crazy for OKW now and are well on their way to becoming DVC'ers themselves.  We decided that, like our daughters, each place was so different that they couldn't compare, and we love each one uniquely!


----------



## Beca

champagne27 - that was a FUNNY mistake on my part!!  I wonder if you were getting a lot of "you're insane for paying that price" pm's!!!  Sorry about that...but, hey...that one would have NO problem getting thru ROFR!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70  5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)


----------



## senecabeach

_*CONGRATULATIONS to ALL  *_  



LauraLea...
WOW.......Best of Luck to you on your round 3 !!  

ErinC just got the VWL on Disney's wait list..Here's his quote:


> My VWL points came through on Friday!!!! I got a call Sat. morning from my guide saying they came through while he was off Friday! 150 more VWL Feb. UY points for us! So, basically it took from 2/12- to 3/11 to get them. Just though others might find this info useful.



Also..Here is the Add On Wait List Thread I've been maintaining:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=735842&page=9&pp=15

_*Pixie Dust to YOU !!! *_


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

WELCOME HOME to 
jnnt, DisWhacko and JimMIA!!!!

Feels good to get off that ROFR list doesn't it?
I already have my first ressie (had to borrow ponts in a 'rental' til I'm closed and get into the system) but I'm all set for May!!! Yippekiyea!!!

Seems like Disney is edging OFF the buybacks and offering a great deal on SSR (I actually may add on as soon as I close DBW) to get more buyers for SSR. Fine by me, tho I guess, as an OWNER now, I want them to up the prices with ROFR...funny how quickly positions change, huh?

OK...BECA...it is TIME !!!!! I think they are just doing it deliberately to mess with you!  Thanks for keeping this post up..it really helped keep me sane those last few waiting weeks. (That and my new hobby, Disney pin collecting)
Hope you hear SOON! Pixie dust!
CB


----------



## jnrrt

Hey Colorado Belle,

It does feel good!  I'm very excited to get to use our points, and now it looks like we might get the whole family to come with us.  So yea!

Beca, can I ask who your agent is?  Seems funny that one agent would be held up more than the others.


----------



## JimMIA

> Thanks for keeping this post up..it really helped keep me sane those last few waiting weeks.


----------



## magicalmcwho

Hi Beca,

Can you add me to your list. 
150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9).


Jim.<!-- / message --><!-- edit note -->


----------



## Beca

magicalmcwho - Congrats on that contract!!  It was one I was watching if DVC had "taken" my contract...but, no word yet!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
magicalmcwho -  150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)


----------



## Scratch42

Well it's the start of week #8 for me waiting!

Let's hope I hear somethin'!  Anythin'!

Beca, Pixie Dust that they put you out of your misery this week also!

Scratch


----------



## senecabeach

Hey, Scratch42........

Yesterday...... while cruising these boards.....I was thinking about you and Beca beginning another "ll oo nn gg" week.

Here's hopeing that Tinker Bell sprinkles tons of "pixie dust"   on both of you this week!!!!!!!!  I'll be rooting for you both!!


----------



## jnrrt

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Hey, Scratch42........
> 
> Yesterday...... while cruising these boards.....I was thinking about you and Beca beginning another "ll oo nn gg" week.
> 
> Here's hopeing that Tinker Bell sprinkles tons of "pixie dust"   on both of you this week!!!!!!!!  I'll be rooting for you both!!




I'll second that!


----------



## amyup

Yeah I passed ROFR!!!  Now the wait for the closing begins!

Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## Beca

amyup said:
			
		

> Yeah I passed ROFR!!!  Now the wait for the closing begins!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!!



Yeah, Amyup!!!!  Congratulations!!!

Scratch42...8 weeks??!!!  That's insane!!!  I don't even have your stats anymore.  When you hear, please let me know and I will re-post them!!!  I feel pretty sure you, Magicalfun, and myself will hear by Friday!!!  Just hang in there....although, you DEFINITELY hold the record for longest ROFR!!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/10)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)


----------



## Northern Lights

Beca, excellent thread!  Please see our stats below:

160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Beca

Northern Lights...got ya!!  That's a great contract!!  Good luck!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/10)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)


----------



## Scratch42

Beca said:
			
		

> Scratch42...8 weeks??!!!  That's insane!!!  I don't even have your stats anymore.  When you hear, please let me know and I will re-post them!!!  I feel pretty sure you, Magicalfun, and myself will hear by Friday!!!  Just hang in there....although, you DEFINITELY hold the record for longest ROFR!!!!



Let's just hope I get the Prize that I've been waiting for!

  

Scratch

 

The stats ~ I can't even remember anymore!LOL


----------



## RWinNOLA

Wahoo!!!  You can move me to the "PASSED" list!!!!

I just got an e-mail from my rep at the Timeshare store stating that we passed ROFR on our contract.    

Good luck to those still waiting!!!!

Thanks again Beca for keeping this up!!


----------



## rtobe

One more to add to the stats.  Just found out     

BWV 150 points, $78 per point.  Contract submitted on Feb. 22.  Passed ROFR March 14

Can't wait for closing etc so I can go home


----------



## Beca

RWinNola - Congratulations!!!!     

rtobe - got you in too, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14


----------



## JimMIA

bump, to keep this important thread within view


----------



## rdcoffee

Will it be  or  I just do not know . I can hardly wait    to find out if the   gets her wish and those BCV points come thru, cause if they do we'll all be  for joy

Looking forward to the 17th


----------



## Beca

Thanks, everyone!!!  Your support is WONDERFUL!!!!

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

Like you haven't been there for us!

Good Luck!

Scratch


----------



## champagne27

rdcoffee you are so creative!

Beca and Magicalfun - fingers crossed for you    !  

~Karolyn


----------



## Scratch42

Well Beca, here is plenty of   that today is your Day!

Fingers, Ears, Eyes and Toes Crossed!

Scratch


----------



## senecabeach

I'll DITTO that....and...for Magicalfun.....

.............."You Too".....  Scratch42!!!!!!!!!   

  _*"Star light, Star bright...first star I see tonight.......wish I may..wish I might..etc.* _


----------



## TinkTatoo

You are bound to hear today Beca as it is *St patrick's Day* and we know how much you like Ireland so here is some lucky shamrock for you


----------



## DEff

I know this is going backward to ask after all of this time, but I wonder if there is a correlation between add-ons of small contracts passing versus small purchases for new memberships not. 

Donna


----------



## Beca

TinkTatoo said:
			
		

> You are bound to hear today Beca as it is *St patrick's Day* and we know how much you like Ireland so here is some lucky shamrock for you



You are SOOOO right!!!  It's just gotta be my lucky day!!!  And, "Happy St. Patrick's Day" to you, too!!!!

Scratch42 and magicalfun....I am crossing my fingers for you, too!!!

 

Beca


----------



## monami7

we passed amd we are new members so it seems to be ok.


----------



## photomickey

Hang in there Beca, I just found out today that our BCV contract made it through Disney at $81 per point with February use year.  I have 175  points for '05 and all 210 starting '06.  We submitted on Feb. 28th.

Can't wait to get the contract finished and plan our first trip as DVC members!

Good luck!


----------



## Beca

photomickey... THANKS!!!  Still no word today...I am a litle bummed about that.  

But, I did find the rules on ROFR.  I thought I would post them here for anyone who is interested.  They are as follows:

"Before purchaser may resell, transfer or assign purchasers's ownership interest to a third party, purchaser is required to offer it to DVC upon the same terms and conditions, including financing, as is offered by or to the third party.  Accordingly, purchaser must notify DVD in writing no less than 30 days in advance of the proposed closing date of purchaser's intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects.  Upon receipt of such written notice, DVD shall determine prior to the proposed closing date whether it wishes to exercise its right of first refusal.  If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD shall notify purchaser in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD shall be closed on or before the proposed closing date.  If DVD fails to notify purchaser of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, purchaser my proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.  DVD's right of first refusal is a covenant  that runs with the land and shall always be a requirement binding on any  successor in title to purchaser.  In addition, any permitted sale, assignment or transfer from an owner to a third party is deemed to contain a provision requiring that any sums due to the association as assessments must be paid in full as a condition of closing the sale.

Just thought you might find that interesting!!!

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

Beca said:
			
		

> photomickey... THANKS!!!  Still no word today...I am a litle bummed about that.
> 
> But, I did find the rules on ROFR.  I thought I would post them here for anyone who is interested.  They are as follows:
> 
> "Before purchaser may resell, transfer or assign purchasers's ownership interest to a third party, purchaser is required to offer it to DVC upon the same terms and conditions, including financing, as is offered by or to the third party.  Accordingly, purchaser must notify DVD in writing no less than 30 days in advance of the proposed closing date of purchaser's intent to sell and must include a copy of the proposed transaction reduced to writing in all respects.  Upon receipt of such written notice, DVD shall determine prior to the proposed closing date whether it wishes to exercise its right of first refusal.  If DVD elects to exercise its right of first refusal, DVD shall notify purchaser in writing of such election, and the purchase by DVD shall be closed on or before the proposed closing date.  If DVD fails to notify purchaser of its election to exercise its right of first refusal prior to the proposed closing date, purchaser my proceed to close the transaction with the third party upon the original terms and conditions offered by or to the third party.  DVD's right of first refusal is a covenant  that runs with the land and shall always be a requirement binding on any  successor in title to purchaser.  In addition, any permitted sale, assignment or transfer from an owner to a third party is deemed to contain a provision requiring that any sums due to the association as assessments must be paid in full as a condition of closing the sale.
> 
> Just thought you might find that interesting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



Very Interesting Indeed!  

But of course, my agent isn't in until Saturday!  I won't deal with anybody else!

Beca   

Let's hope the good word comes out tomorrow morning!

Scratch


----------



## Scratch42

Need to Vent!

I get to sit back and watch another great contract pass me by because Disney Won't Get Off the Pot!

  
  


Scratch
Yep if I don't hear today, that will bring into week #9!

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## disgirl

Scratch I feel so bad for you.  I am rooting that you and Beca will hear something today.  You have waited sooooo long.  Good Luck, have a good day!


----------



## jnrrt

Hey Scratch and Beca, 

If it helps, even though I know they meet on Mondays and Thursdays, my agent didn't get the news until a Saturday.  Maybe you've already passed and they just haven't told you yet!  

Pixie Dust for you!


----------



## JimMIA

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Hey Scratch and Beca,
> 
> If it helps, even though I know they meet on Mondays and Thursdays, my agent didn't get the news until a Saturday.  Maybe you've already passed and they just haven't told you yet!
> 
> Pixie Dust for you!


 Me too.  Passed on Thursday presumably, but didn't hear until Saturday because my agent only works three days a week.  Not a big deal for me, because I wasn't expecting an early approval, but hopefully today or tomorrow will work for both of you.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

To Scratch and Beca...I have all fingers and toes crossed today for the both of you....


----------



## Daname

Just a little info on my resale time line

Jan 21   submitted contract to disney
Feb 3    passed ROFR
Mar 8    closing,   paperwork & check went into wrong file/jacket
Mar 18   in the system and have made reservations

now just waiting for my packet w/cards etc

Beca,
A very BIG THANK YOU for doing this thread and I am hoping and wishing that you and everyone that is waiting has some good news soon. 
dd


----------



## Scratch42

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Me too.  Passed on Thursday presumably, but didn't hear until Saturday because my agent only works three days a week.  Not a big deal for me, because I wasn't expecting an early approval, but hopefully today or tomorrow will work for both of you.



Found out my Agent won't be in until Saturday but that has not stopped me from phoning them!

According to the Receptionist, still no word from Disney!

   

Scratch


----------



## JimMIA

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> Found out my Agent won't be in until Saturday but that has not stopped me from phoning them!
> 
> According to the Receptionist, still no word from Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch



Scratch!  This is NOT   !  This is


----------



## jnrrt

Seriously, Scratch, this is ridiculous!  I don't understand why you can't just close with what Beca posted about the 30 day closing date thing.  Maybe I misunderstood, but I think you should talk to your agent about it.

I just don't understand how Disney can leave you in limbo this whole time.  It's just not right.  

And when I said that my agent didn't know until Sat., I didn't mean she wasn't working until then - she said that's when she actually heard.  So maybe there is still good news coming your way.  Let's hope!


----------



## Scratch42

I have my theories but then it would only be speculation on my part!

I will however bring Beca's quote to the attention of my Agent tomorrow.

I did mention it to them before but they "swear" there is not such clause!

I do beleive that a better record keeping of everything should be put in place that something like this does not happen again!

This is now bordering on the BIZZARE!

Scratch


----------



## Scratch42

I just phoned once again, and Jason (Jerry is my Agent) was kind enough to phone Disney, yet once again, to find out!

Well it was what I thought, the used the ROFR and are buying back

150 BWV DEC UY @$76.00 (this is what had me worried, it was borderline)

BUT THE GOOD NEWS!

I am going after that 200 BCV DEC UY @ $82.00!

  

Wish Me Luck!

Scratch
 

Beca I hope that you have "Good" News!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Daname said:
			
		

> Just a little info on my resale time line
> 
> Jan 21   submitted contract to disney
> Feb 3    passed ROFR
> Mar 8    closing,   paperwork & check went into wrong file/jacket
> Mar 18   in the system and have made reservations
> 
> ...........



We closed on 9th March and when I phoned a few minutes ago we are still not in the system    I am hoping we will be in early next week as this contract has banked points which I need to make a reservation in August


----------



## jnrrt

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> I just phoned once again, and Jason (Jerry is my Agent) was kind enough to phone Disney, yet once again, to find out!
> 
> Well it was what I thought, the used the ROFR and are buying back
> 
> 150 BWV DEC UY @$76.00 (this is what had me worried, it was borderline)
> 
> BUT THE GOOD NEWS!
> 
> I am going after that 200 BCV DEC UY @ $82.00!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish Me Luck!
> 
> Scratch
> 
> 
> Beca I hope that you have "Good" News!



Scratch, you have more patience than me!

And you've made me feel better about my decision - our contract was for $76 at BWV and we upped it to $78.  I'm sorry you didn't get it!  But I'm glad you heard in time to jump on another one that sounds great to you.

Here's to better luck this time!


----------



## Scratch42

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Scratch, you have more patience than me!
> 
> And you've made me feel better about my decision - our contract was for $76 at BWV and we upped it to $78.  I'm sorry you didn't get it!  But I'm glad you heard in time to jump on another one that sounds great to you.
> 
> Here's to better luck this time!



Good Luck! to you too!

I may have made it thru if it had been correct in the first place but when life gives you lemons, go for BCV!LOL

I can't believe I'm putting myself thru this again!  

Scratch


----------



## disgirl

Scratch I am so sorry after that long wait, you got ROFR, but I do wish you luck on the BCV.  I think at 82 dollars you should be safe.  I love BCV.  Lots of Luck.


----------



## Beca

Scratch42....I am SOOO sorry to hear that!!!  However, I think you will be THRILLED with your purchase at BCV   !!!  If I could only have MORE points there!!!

Thanks so much for everyone's support....I am hanging in over here!!

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

Beca said:
			
		

> Scratch42....I am SOOO sorry to hear that!!!  However, I think you will be THRILLED with your purchase at BCV   !!!
> Beca



I think I will too!    

Don't forget, Disney will be contacting on Saturday!

Good Luck!    

Scratch


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I know why you are putting yourself through this again, Scratch42!!  Being a DVC member is the best    So here is some extra pixie dust     for your new contract and for Beca


----------



## senecabeach

Scratch42........

Im very sorry to hear this lousey news, especially after such a long wait, but firmly believe that everything does happen for a reason!

So good to see you bounce back and we'll be rooting for you on the BC offer!


----------



## iankh

I think I ended up in the system so quickly (business days) because there was pressure to do so. I had called my guide right after I closed and the paperwork had been sent to Disney.

I was interested in an add on, 25 points. There were 37 available at VWL for my use year, so I said, let's just make it easy, I'll take all 37.

That was in the morning. I was in the system by the afternoon. I was told my guide the next day that I had the 37 point add on. I booked my first ressie a few minutes later.

I think the fact that DVC had an odd number of points, that it was in their best interest to unload them, rather than letting it drag on, and perhaps only selling 25 or 30 out of the 37.


----------



## roadtripper

Bumping to add our ROFR wait...
100 pts OKW June UY 76/pt-- 20 pts from '04, submitted 3/2
Wishing everyone luck!!


----------



## wdwhereicome

Beca said:
			
		

> wdwhereicome - if you would post $$$ paid and UY, I would love to add you to the list.



I was hoping to be a quick turnover!  I'm impatient!  

$80/pt - Use Year 15 points for 2005 - all 30 for 02/06

I'm leaving for Disney Tuesday afternoon.  A call before I go would be wonderful!

I know...wishful thinking!


----------



## JimMIA

roadtripper said:
			
		

> Bumping to add our ROFR wait...
> 100 pts OKW June UY 76/pt-- 20 pts from '04, submitted 3/2
> Wishing everyone luck!!


 I think you will be fine...assuming there is any rhyme or reason to this process.  We just passed ROFR last week (submitted 2/25) at 73 at OKW.


----------



## Beca

iankh..ITA...it's amazing how fast you can be in the system when you have "connections" (especially those connections to your checkbook    ).

wdwhereicome...thanks so much!!  You are now added.

Daname...thanks for the support!!! 

roadtripper...you are added, too!!!

Let's hope next week brings good news!!!

Here's the update:

 PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)


----------



## Scratch42

Oh Beca!

I was so hoping that when I checked in this morning that you would have posted your good news!

Here's to hearing on Monday!

Scratch


----------



## champagne27

Scratch42 - so sorry to hear about your contract being bought back - totally stinks .  Best of luck to you on the BCV contract   !

Based on your information though, we changed our $76 point offer on 200 BWV points to $78/point.  Just got confirmation from our agent today that she was just able to pull out the old offer and replace with the new without losing "our place in line" so we hope to hear something in 2-3 weeks.

I really appreciate the posts here and the sharing of information to help us all through this process.

Fingers crossed for all us us waiting - especially Beca and Magicalfun.  Any luck using the 30 day rule Beca?

champagne27


----------



## Scratch42

champagne27 ~ Glad you did and Good Luck to You to!  DVC is buying up contracts right, left and centre!

Keeping Everything Crossed for Luck for Everybody Waiting!

Scratch


----------



## Beca

champagne27 said:
			
		

> Scratch42 - so sorry to hear about your contract being bought back - totally stinks .  Best of luck to you on the BCV contract   !
> 
> Based on your information though, we changed our $76 point offer on 200 BWV points to $78/point.  Just got confirmation from our agent today that she was just able to pull out the old offer and replace with the new without losing "our place in line" so we hope to hear something in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I really appreciate the posts here and the sharing of information to help us all through this process.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all us us waiting - especially Beca and Magicalfun.  Any luck using the 30 day rule Beca?
> 
> champagne27



Well, technically...it hasn't been 30 days yet (since Feb was a 28 day month).  But, I am calling my agent right now to discuss this with her.

 

Beca


----------



## Beca

Well......I am moving myself to the PASSED column!!!!  WooHoo!!!!!      

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Dis-forR&Me - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)


----------



## Scotch

Congrats & Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## jnrrt

Congratulations!


----------



## AnnMorin

I am the seller, I REALLY would like to see the points go to the family who is trying to buy them. I sold them on ebay.
Contract was faxed to DVC today. I don't think it will pass but I sure hope it does, I get my money either way but they seem so nice I would love to see them get such a deal. A vero did just pass at 63 so we are not that far off...

Anyhow it is 190 points vero, 13 left from 2004, all for 2005 forward. Dec. use year. Bought at $58.42. Buyer pays all costs. I really really hope they get it!


----------



## senecabeach

Great News...Beca!!!!!!

So...good thing you called.  Did your guide say what the hold up was??


 _*CONGRATULATIONS !! * _


----------



## Scratch42

See Beca Mondays aren't Always BAD!

Congratulations!

Welcome Home!

Thanks for your Support!

Scratch


----------



## Megangel31

Beca,

Congratulations right back at you.    

I don't often post (well, except for yesterday and today), because I'm reading at work, but I had to put this one in.  It has to feel wonderful to see your BCV points steadily accumulating!  Now please put them to great use...the only thing better than planning the trip is living it!

Regards,

Meg


----------



## JimMIA

*YESSSS!!!!!!!*
        

Congratulations, BECA!


----------



## disgirl

Beca:  That is GREAT news.  More BCV points!!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Beca:  _That is the best news to brighten a Monday.  Now if they would just call and say your add-on was coming.....Woo Hoo!!!!!!_


----------



## rdcoffee

The party is on come on magicalfun lets get yours done.


----------



## Daname

Beca,

Congratulations  
You have done such a wonderful job on this thread, that it was about time that you had some really good news.
Enjoy your points and hope to see ya there one of these days, I'll have a lime green ribbon on my daypack
  for all still waiting.
dd


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Congratulations, Beca, on your BCV points!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is a long wait you had  

 to those still waiting!


----------



## Oz-Ma

Congratulations, Beca!     

You must be on  !!  You certainly have been patient and this thread has been a great help to those of us still waiting.

 to those waiting to hear!!!  (especially Scratch)

(Impatiently waiting for BCV 100 pts -formerly Dis for R&Me)  Old name too labor intensive -lol!!


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

(Bet UR walking on sunshine, BECA) 

FINALLY!!!!  

Congrats to You and thank you for keeping this thread up to date!


----------



## Beca

Awww....thanks!!!  You guys are SOOO sweet!!!     

Oz-Ma...I will make that change!!

Ann Morin....I will certainly get you in...I'm still sorry you are having to sell!!!

Thanks again for everyone's support!!  It does make it much easier to wait when you know others are "rooting" for you!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec)  $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)


----------



## Scratch42

Well mine's off the Board, which means they sent it off to Disney!


Let' hope they don't keep me waiting long this time!  

Scratch


----------



## senecabeach

Thats good news...Scratch42

Sending Pixie Dust to YOU....


----------



## Beca

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> Well mine's off the Board, which means they sent it off to Disney!
> 
> 
> Let' hope they don't keep me waiting long this time!
> 
> Scratch



Hey Scratch...I don't understand...off of what board?    

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

Beca said:
			
		

> Hey Scratch...I don't understand...off of what board?
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



The Timeshare Resale Board!

I was told that when they take it off their site that means the paperwork is on it's way to Disney!

Sent email to my agent just to make sure!

Scratch


----------



## Beca

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> The Timeshare Resale Board!
> 
> I was told that when they take it off their site that means the paperwork is on it's way to Disney!
> 
> Sent email to my agent just to make sure!
> 
> Scratch



Got it!!!  I'm a little slow this morning!!!

   

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

Beca said:
			
		

> Got it!!!  I'm a little slow this morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



Still Recooping from your celebrations yesterday!LOL

Scratch


----------



## LauraLea

Unfortunately this resale process is becoming not so magical for us.    

Our first contract was the 80 pt VWL contract.  We were expecting to be in the DVC system late this week, as we sent off our final payment almost 2 wks ago.  Yesterday we found out that the seller has now decided not to return the final closing papers.  There is absolutely no repercussions to the seller for doing this to us!  So that ROFR process was for nothing!  And we still are not DVC members.

Meanwhile we had started ROFR on another VWL contract, but it is stripped of points and will not give us what we need for our 2-br May 2006 trip without the 1st contract to supplement it.  Now we are hoping Disney does buy it back!  Then we will have to start the whole process over to get the VWL points that we so desperately want.

Hopefully things will improve.  We are in the closing process for a 90 pt BWV contract and also have started the ROFR process on another BWV.  I guess passing ROFR is not the only step in the process that determines whether you get your contract.  We won't feel like any other contract is ours until it is actually in the DVC system.

Best of luck to all those waiting too............Laura


----------



## Scratch42

Oh Laura, so sorry to hear this.  That is very discouraging.  There should be some sort of reprocussions to the seller for backing out at this late stage of the whole process.

 

Good Luck with what it is you really would like to happen!

Scratch


----------



## Oz-Ma

Scratch- Congrats, will keep my fingers crossed for a quick ROFR process for you!

Laura- Sorry to hear about your troubles.   That must have been frustrating to be so close!  It sounds as if you have other good opportunities for DVC. Stay positive!!!! 

Hoping for good news for all today!!


----------



## disgirl

Laura:  how frustrating and dissapointing this must be for you!  I am so sorry, but am hoping as Scratch said, that whatever works out best for you happens.  Good Luck to you!


----------



## JimMIA

LauraLea said:
			
		

> Unfortunately this resale process is becoming not so magical for us.
> 
> Our first contract was the 80 pt VWL contract.  We were expecting to be in the DVC system late this week, as we sent off our final payment almost 2 wks ago.  Yesterday we found out that the seller has now decided not to return the final closing papers.  There is absolutely no repercussions to the seller for doing this to us!  So that ROFR process was for nothing!  And we still are not DVC members.
> 
> Meanwhile we had started ROFR on another VWL contract, but it is stripped of points and will not give us what we need for our 2-br May 2006 trip without the 1st contract to supplement it.  Now we are hoping Disney does buy it back!  Then we will have to start the whole process over to get the VWL points that we so desperately want.
> 
> Hopefully things will improve.  We are in the closing process for a 90 pt BWV contract and also have started the ROFR process on another BWV.  I guess passing ROFR is not the only step in the process that determines whether you get your contract.  We won't feel like any other contract is ours until it is actually in the DVC system.
> 
> Best of luck to all those waiting too............Laura


 A very similar thing happened to us with our first contract...and through the same broker.  In our case, the seller reneged prior to us going through ROFR.  It was quite clear to us that the listing was never made in good faith.  To further undermine our confidence in the process, the same contract turned up in the same broker's inventory at a vastly inflated price less than a week after they backed out of our sale.  We have serious doubts whether these listings are being presented in good faith.

In Laura's case, the flimsy excuses offered by her seller lead me to believe that contract was not offered in good faith either.  And I'll be willing to bet that one ends back in the broker's inventory soon as well.

A couple of points on these types of transactions.  

One, each party to any real estate contract has 10 days from the date they signed the contract to cancel under Florida Law.  If Laura falls within that window, she can cancel her second contract and wait for a better one.  

If the ten days have passed, I think the realtor should let her cancel anyway, if that is her wish.  As far as we know, the seller of the second contract is legitimate, so the broker should do whatever they need to do to make any extraordinary cancellation right with that seller -- but they should not hold Laura to a secondary contract that was predicated on an unscrupulous listing which they presented and sold.

Two - the timeshare industry has a richly-deserved reputation for sleezy business practices, and regulators of the industry are quite active.  I am going to post information about the two Florida agencies to contact with timeshare problems in a separate thread, so that it doesn't get lost in, or take away from, this ROFR thread.


----------



## JimMIA

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Two - the timeshare industry has a richly-deserved reputation for sleezy business practices, and regulators of the industry are quite active.  I am going to post information about the two Florida agencies to contact with timeshare problems in a separate thread, so that it doesn't get lost in, or take away from, this ROFR thread.


I'm going to post this over in the Disney Vacation Club forum, rather than this forum.


----------



## iankh

Is it the realtor's fault? I'm not sure. I would think that the listings are legitimate. The deposit money goes into escrow, doesn't it?

If I remember the initial purchase contract there is no penalty if the seller backs out. There is only a penalty if the buyer backs out.

 It sounds like people have gotten greedy, seeing that they could get more money and back out, then relist.

While "not nice," there is nothing contracturally wrong with this. I must stress that I do not approve of the behavior, but there is nothing in the contract to prevent this behavior, so therefore, the seller is acting within their rights.

The answer is to have the language of the contract changed, so that there is a penalty for the seller for backing out of the contract, once they have signed it.

In all honesty, I would have not though ahead of time that people would behave like this.

I was very lucky regarding my seller. That was one of the reasons, my purchase went so smoothly. She was extremely prompt in returning all the paperwork, which shaved days/weeks off of the entire process.

(Though my seller never did change the drapes, as I had originally requested I'm being funny here)


----------



## JimMIA

iankh said:
			
		

> Is it the realtor's fault? I'm not sure. I would think that the listings are legitimate.


I thought so too, but in recent weeks we have heard of at least two which weren't.  Two is hardly a trend, but it is also just the tip of the iceberg.  There are probably a lot more out there we don't know about.

My big issue with the listings is not the original listing.  It's the relisting after the seller has already reneged on a contract.  I'm not a realtor, so I'm not an expert in their ethical standards, but I sure don't run my business that way.



> If I remember the initial purchase contract there is no penalty if the seller backs out. There is only a penalty if the buyer backs out.
> 
> It sounds like people have gotten greedy, seeing that they could get more money and back out, then relist.
> 
> While "not nice," there is nothing contracturally wrong with this. I must stress that I do not approve of the behavior, but there is nothing in the contract to prevent this behavior, so therefore, the seller is acting within their rights.



Of course there is something contractually wrong with this!  This is the very definition of breach of contract!  This is exactly the reason we have contracts in the first place - so that both parties understand their obligations and agree to uphold them.

The problem, as you correctly pointed out, is that there are no consequences to the seller for being unethical.  Sure, you could sue them for specific performance and try to force them into going through with the contract, but that's not a financially viable alternative in a $20,000 transaction, so there are basically no consequences.

If I ever do another resale (which will be a very cold day in Hell), I will amend the contract to require that the seller match my deposit, and that the monies be held in escrow until closing.  If the closing occurs, the seller gets their deposit back, along with the proceeds of the sale.  If either party backs out, the injured party gets the other's deposit.



> In all honesty, I would have not though ahead of time that people would behave like this.


I wouldn't either, but that's the price we pay for being honest.


----------



## Beca

LauraLea...I am SOOOO sorry to hear about this!!!  I agree with JimMIA that people are just "getting greedy".  But, I have another suggestion for you....why not close on the VWL contract, and then add-on via DVC?  I really don't think the waitlists for VWL are too long.  Then, you could get the number of points you want, and still get to go on your May 06 trip.  And, if you time the add-on right (after you close, but when you are not in the system) they might even get you into the system faster (it worked for iankh).  Just a thought....talk to your guide....you might be able to "make lemons into lemonade".

iankh....you are TOO cute!!  I thought I was pretty lucky in my buyer, too!!!  

Beca


----------



## Beca

LauraLea...I hate to ask you this.....but, was your contract with 120 points on an 80 pt contract?  If so...it is back up at TTS for $82 per point.  I really hope that is not it.

Edit:  I just saw that it is NOT yours (different UY).  LauraLea...it is a GOOD contract with a UY closer to the Dec that is currently going thru ROFR.  You really might want to take a look at this one.

 

Beca


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

Hi LauraLea,
I'm really sorry.
I think you should pursue suing for specific performance on that contract.
There might be a way to do it so that all you need to pay is filing fees...and without a lawyer.

Certainly it wouldn't hurt if you wrote a letter to the listing broker of an intent to file for specific performance.  If I remember correctly, in Florida, the brokers are both buyer/seller transaction brokers. Thus they have a fiduciary duty to you too.  Perhaps a letter of intent to file might cause some budging on their part...either pressuring the seller OR realizing that they have lost your confidence AND that they might be on the paying end of a law suit.

Good luck!


----------



## jnrrt

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, in Florida, the brokers are both buyer/seller transaction brokers. Thus they have a fiduciary duty to you too.



Yes, we had to sign a paper stating that we understood that the agent represented us both - the agent is not allowed to work in the best interest of either of you at the expense of the other.  Their role is supposed to be more of a facilitator as opposed to a real estate agent who is working specifically for the buyer or seller.


----------



## JimMIA

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> Hi LauraLea,
> I'm really sorry.
> I think you should pursue suing for specific performance on that contract.
> There might be a way to do it so that all you need to pay is filing fees...and without a lawyer.
> 
> Certainly it wouldn't hurt if you wrote a letter to the listing broker of an intent to file for specific performance.  If I remember correctly, in Florida, the brokers are both buyer/seller transaction brokers. Thus they have a fiduciary duty to you too.  Perhaps a letter of intent to file might cause some budging on their part...either pressuring the seller OR realizing that they have lost your confidence AND that they might be on the paying end of a law suit.
> 
> Good luck!


 In both Laura's and JoeEpcotRocks' situations (assuming they are two separate identical situations, which I think they are), suing the seller is probably not an option.  The seller(s) are in the UK, and probably out of the reach of Florida courts.


----------



## LauraLea

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.  I just pm'd JoeEpcotRocks to compare the seller's names.  Both contracts have the same use year, so I am thinking maybe it is just one bad apple here.

Right now we will just wait to see what happens with ROFR on the 150 pt VWL contract.  If that would happen to get waived, we will probably just buy additional points from Disney.  If not, I guess we will have go thru ROFR again.

By the looks of the current asking price of most of the contracts on TTS, our $70/pt contract probably has no chance getting thru ROFR.  

Why all of sudden do the contracts have such high asking prices?  Considering all the headaches of the resale process, I would just as soon buy direct from Disney than pay $82/pt for a resale. 

Laura


----------



## AnnMorin

JimMIA said:
			
		

> IIf I ever do another resale (which will be a very cold day in Hell), I will amend the contract to require that the seller match my deposit, and that the monies be held in escrow until closing.  If the closing occurs, the seller gets their deposit back, along with the proceeds of the sale.  If either party backs out, the injured party gets the other's deposit..



Well I can tell you for one not all sellers are greedy or dishonest. I sold my points at an incredibly low price and was glad to do so. I only hope the buyers can pass ROFR, but they knew going into this that the offer was very low.  They did not raise it and wanted to "roll the dice" I needed to pay off my bills so I gladly accepted it. As for the matching deposit comment. Sorry to be blunt but that is ridiculous. I sold my points at a very large loss to myself because I needed the money to pay bills. If a buyer asked ME to match their deposit I would tell them to take a hike. If I had the money I would not be selling in the first place! I would be shocked if anyone would accept terms like that.
I do think it is very unfortunate that some sellers are unethical but many more buyers back out on sales than sellers, hense the whole escrow thing. I can't tell you the amount of times I have sold something on ebay only to have the winner never pay up.
At any rate I hope everything works out for the people that were wronged... back to your regularly scheduled ROFR thread.....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yeah for Beca!    

Bobbi  

PS.  We've been away on a wonderful spring break cruise, but I had to go back to this thread to see how you did, I'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## Beca

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> Yeah for Beca!
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS.  We've been away on a wonderful spring break cruise, but I had to go back to this thread to see how you did, I'm soooo happy for you!



Bobbiwoz...

THANKS!!!  Our waitlist via DVC for BCV points also came thru!!!  It has been a really good week!!!

 

Beca


----------



## imsorry

We just got 150 points at the Beach Club Villas - we waited 26 days!!    

PS:  We went thru Disney rep we met at SSR - $89/point.  February '05 use year - we have all the points available for this year.


----------



## depilot

THIS REALLY WORRIES ME.  Just submitted for ROFR BVC yesterday 240 pts FEB use year.  I guess that contract is  kissed goodbye.


----------



## Scratch42

depilot said:
			
		

> THIS REALLY WORRIES ME.  Just submitted for ROFR BVC yesterday 240 pts FEB use year.  I guess that contract is  kissed goodbye.



If you only submitted yesterday, you still have hope!

Trust me they aren't that fast!LOL

   

Scratch


----------



## JimMIA

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> If you only submitted yesterday, you still have hope!
> 
> Trust me they aren't that fast!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch


 You should know, Bubba!


----------



## JimMIA

You know...one of these days we'll all look back and laugh at this.

Okay...not soon, but one of these days!


----------



## Beca

There has SOOO not been much action for a few days....I had to go back 3 pages to find this list!!!!

Well, I think I am "officially" back in the ROFR column.  Waiting on my LAST BCV contract.  Here goes....

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)

WAITING:
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)

Here's hopin there is a LOT of movement this week!!!

 

Beca


----------



## kelakash

Wow!  This thread has grown since my last post in February when Disney bought our last contract back.  We are back in the game - made an offer and it was accepted this past week.  200 points, VWL, August use year, 50 points banked.  Seller was asking $79 per point and our offer of $77 was accepted.  Our contract is signed, deposit sent, and we are now back on the edge of our seats, awaiting Disney's response.  
*
Interestingly, we had made the same offer on this contract when it first appeared on TTS's list.  It was rejected by the seller.  Several weeks had passed, and we saw something else of interest.  When I called Jason, I told him I was still interested in the 200 points, so he said he would present our offer again and the seller accepted this time.  The price difference just about pays for our closing costs, which makes a big difference.  We are excited and appprehensive all over again!
*
Boy, Beca, you've been busy!  Nice job keeping track of the stat's.  Congrad's to all who have made it, and good luck to those of you who are waiting.


----------



## magicalmcwho

Congratulations Beca. 

How long did you have to wait for your waitlist points to come thru?

Jim.


----------



## disgirl

Good Luck kelakash!!  I am glad the seller accepted your offer this time.


----------



## Beca

magicalmcwho said:
			
		

> Congratulations Beca.
> 
> How long did you have to wait for your waitlist points to come thru?
> 
> Jim.




Well, the "waitlist" thread says 99 days...much shorter than I expected!!!

 

Beca


----------



## soxfans45

Beca...here's some info for your thread (and a good one, I might add)...I just got word that Disney bought back our bid for Boardwalk.  We offerd $78/point (which was the asking price).  The contract was for 180 points with April uy, and 163 points coming this year.  We submitted on Feb. 28th and heard back on March 21st.

Now, we have a new resale offer for $80/pt for $200 points and 267 points coming this June..was submitted on March 21st...we'll see what happens.

Wish I could understand Disney's criteria for exercising rofr...Jason from Timeshare Store said that 3 other Boardwalk contracts passed that same week for the same or less $ per point?


----------



## Beca

soxfans45 said:
			
		

> Beca...here's some info for your thread (and a good one, I might add)...I just got word that Disney bought back our bid for Boardwalk.  We offerd $78/point (which was the asking price).  The contract was for 180 points with April uy, and 163 points coming this year.  We submitted on Feb. 28th and heard back on March 21st.
> 
> Now, we have a new resale offer for $80/pt for $200 points and 267 points coming this June..was submitted on March 21st...we'll see what happens.
> 
> Wish I could understand Disney's criteria for exercising rofr...Jason from Timeshare Store said that 3 other Boardwalk contracts passed that same week for the same or less $ per point?



Wow!!  That is interesting on SOOO many levels.  First, we have not seen a BWV ROFR'd at $78 before....the highest "previous" one was $77.  Secondly, although that is a "good" contract, it is not a "great" one...didn't seem like something DVC would "snatch" up.  It's interesting to watch...in the past, I would swear to you that DVC didn't care as much about "banked and borrowed" points status on contracts NEARLY as much as we do, because they can always "pad" them with developer's points.  But, now with this latest SSR "add-on" incentive (offering 100 points to your "master" contract), I wonder if that will affect what DVC buys back, and at what price?

I am so sorry to hear about that!!!  Good luck on your next contract, and thanks for letting us know about this one....it IS a very interesting "tidbit".

 

Beca

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)


----------



## jnrrt

soxfans45 said:
			
		

> Beca...here's some info for your thread (and a good one, I might add)...I just got word that Disney bought back our bid for Boardwalk.  We offerd $78/point (which was the asking price).  The contract was for 180 points with April uy, and 163 points coming this year.  We submitted on Feb. 28th and heard back on March 21st.
> 
> Now, we have a new resale offer for $80/pt for $200 points and 267 points coming this June..was submitted on March 21st...we'll see what happens.
> 
> Wish I could understand Disney's criteria for exercising rofr...Jason from Timeshare Store said that 3 other Boardwalk contracts passed that same week for the same or less $ per point?



I'm so sorry!  That stinks, but I'm glad you found another contract.  I wonder if this has anything to do with the wait lists?  I was seeing on the waitlist thread that several guides have said that Disney has started being very aggressive in buying back contracts to try and get the waitlists down some.  I saw one person waiting for BCV for a year!  So I wonder if that's it, because $78 seems to me to be very high for a contract not to go through - my agent told me that she'd never seen one bought back at that price (that's what we offered as well).

Good luck on the next one!  I can't imagine you wouldn't pass at $80.


----------



## Scratch42

soxfans45 said:
			
		

> Wish I could understand Disney's criteria for exercising rofr...Jason from Timeshare Store said that 3 other Boardwalk contracts passed that same week for the same or less $ per point?



Sorry to hear about your contract, I fully understand!

But it seems like there is a huge demand for both BW and BCV!

I think this is their criteria at this point!

Good Luck on your new contract!

Scratch


----------



## Oz-Ma

So Sorry to hear about your contract!  

As a fellow DVC hopeful, it certainly is scary to see the inconsistency.    It is particularly hard considering the time invested in the waiting and worrying process.

I am glad that you didn't need to wait long to find something else!  Best of luck to you!   

And good luck this week to all on the ROFR wait list!!!!


----------



## depilot

BECA,

After looking at this post it seems my 240 points at BCV at $79.17 is not going to make it(FEB use year). But you can add me to the ROFR list.  The seller lowered the price because originally it had banked points. It is just tough to tell someone "no I want to pay more"


----------



## Beca

depilot said:
			
		

> BECA,
> 
> After looking at this post it seems my 240 points at BCV at $79.17 is not going to make it(FEB use year). But you can add me to the ROFR list.  The seller lowered the price because originally it had banked points. It is just tough to tell someone "no I want to pay more"



You're so funny....that is exactly what I did on two of my resale contracts....I offered more than what they were asking....hey, you gotta do what you gotta do!!!  

I would be HAPPY to add you....good luck with that!!!  Maybe you will be pleasantly surprised!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17


----------



## jjnv

After waiting for another month, I got my closing documents today from the Timeshare closing company  

Is it true that only the Warranty Deed needs to be notorized?  I think I will be able to mail the documents back on Thursday.  What will be the next step and how much longer will it take?  It's been exactly two month since we got back from OKW and spotted the contract we wanted.  

Thanks a lot,

Jane


----------



## Beca

jjnv said:
			
		

> After waiting for another month, I got my closing documents today from the Timeshare closing company
> 
> Is it true that only the Warranty Deed needs to be notorized?  I think I will be able to mail the documents back on Thursday.  What will be the next step and how much longer will it take?  It's been exactly two month since we got back from OKW and spotted the contract we wanted.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Jane



Only the seller has to have anything notarized in a resale contract...you do not.

Congratulations!!

Beca


----------



## jjnv

You are right.  After reading that document another time, I do not think we even need to sign that one.  That makes it easier, I should be able to send the package back tomorrow.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## roadtripper

Sorry so late in posting!
We got our OKW contract-- 100 pts, June UY, 20 '04 points banked, 76/point.
ROFR passed on Monday, March 21st...
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## jnrrt

depilot said:
			
		

> BECA,
> 
> After looking at this post it seems my 240 points at BCV at $79.17 is not going to make it(FEB use year). But you can add me to the ROFR list.  The seller lowered the price because originally it had banked points. It is just tough to tell someone "no I want to pay more"



LOL, it may be tough for you, but I guarantee that the seller could probably find a way to live with it!  

Like Beca said, that's what we did too - we didn't want to mess with having to try again.  Of course, now I see that we could have lost it even at our other price, but we're glad we didn't.

Sent back our closing papers - wonder how long it'll take to be in the system?


----------



## JimMIA

jjnv said:
			
		

> You are right.  After reading that document another time, I do not think we even need to sign that one.  That makes it easier, I should be able to send the package back tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jane


 If you are the buyer, you don't have to "send" the package.  If you are in a hurry, fax the documents and wire the money.  It will cost a few extra bucks, but if you are in a rush, it might be worth it.  Plus...they won't LOSE anything!

We used expedited closing and it does seem to have saved us at least two weeks.

We already faxed and are wiring tomorrow.  We were told we would close as soon as they had all the pieces (seller's docs, our docs, and our money) in place.  Then they fax our new owner info to DVC and we are supposed to be "in the system" within 10 days of that.

It hasn't been explained clearly, but I think after closing they record the deed, send Disney a certified copy of the recorded deed, and then Disney sends the owners packet out.


----------



## wbcincy

Just agreed to $79/point for 155 pts at BWV, February use year, all points for 2005 currently available.  They were only asking $78/point, but I offered another point out of fear since someone else got ROFR'd on 78 at BWV earlier this week.  Even at $79, i'm still very nervous


----------



## Daname

JimMIA,

What is in the owners packet that they send? I am in the system, made reservations on 03/18 but have not rec'vd papers, cards etc as of yet.
Thanks,
dd

 to all still waiting


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pixie Dust, wbcincy, it's good to see someone else from SW Ohio!

Bobbi


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Ok, Beca, here I go again with a new contract   (after the last sellers backed out after ROFR,   as previously mentioned). 
Put me on the wait list - sub. 03/30 -- 150 Points for BWV @ $76 per point (no points until Feb. 2006 Use Year).  
Disney Dreams for a 9-day trip in the summer of 2006


----------



## Beca

Sorry, guys for not updating sooner....I have been "slacking"!!!  (Actually, I have been getting ready for "Cinderella" at my children's theatre.  If anybody wants to see some pics, go to our website at www.azact.org.  Okay, I'm just a LITTLE bit proud of my kids...plus, I made the costumes!!).

Anyway, here's the update!!  I am taking the liberty to move magicafun to the "passed" column.  I know she passed....her "seller" is also my "seller" (and now, my friend...and, so is magicalfun (my friend, that is)).  I think she is actually on an extended vacation at WDW (lucky girl), so I am not even sure if she knows she passed...but, she did.

roadtripper...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

wbcincy - I don't think you will have any problems.  I have not (yet...."knocks on wood") seen ANY property ROFR'd at $79 per point.  I know it is stressful...just hang in there!!

Daname - honestly, my "packet" on a resale has been the member handbook, the current vacation guide, and my DVC cards.  Don't look for a huge "Welcome Home" packet....but, seriously...you'll get everything you actually "need".

magicalmcwho...I guess you are next!!!

JoeEpcotRocks...    




PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)


----------



## MagicalFun

Hi!

Thanks Beca for putting me on the passed list.  We just got back from Disney.  We were there for two weeks and had a wonderful time.  We stayed at the Beach Club, Boardwalk and Old Key West. I called Timeshare closings and found out that we passed while we were there.  It was great news!  

We went and got our temporary DVC cards because we closed on our other BCV contract the day before we left for Florida. We got in the system four days after we closed.  So now we our official DVC owners at the Beach Club.    

We were able to go on Soarin' at Epcot.  They had it open for a couple hours one day when we were there.  It was a great ride!   

I can't wait to go back again using our own DVC points instead of renting them.  I wish I would of bought sooner!


----------



## Beca

magicalfun - I'm so glad your trip was wonderful!!!  Welcome "HOME"   

I have a couple of more updates to post:

KANSAS...I got ya!! (but, what was the date you went to ROFR?  I don't really know where to put you in)

bluedoggy...CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06  (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12?)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)


----------



## wbcincy

I'm gonna feel pretty silly about paying the extra $1 per point at BWV if JoeEpcotRocks gets through at $76!  Oh well either way I guess, it has the points we need to bank so we can combine them to take our trip next March, so it'll be worth it regardless.


----------



## rdcoffee

How much is your time worth? I would imagine that most of us are busy people with a lot to do every day. If that dollar gives you a little peace of mind and keeps you from worrying about getting this done then it is worth it. I went into this pretty blind, this thread has given me assurance that I am in the ballpark with what we are doing. 
Beca, I have said this before what you have done here is outstanding, we are able to feel good about the offers we have made, and reasonably confident they will go thru.
My BCV contracts came thru today, will get them out tommorow. How long before I can make a ressie? I think I will try to go real soon, I need the break  

GO ILLINI


----------



## jnrrt

Very small bummer.  We sent back our closing papers and our sellers (who by the way, have been very prompt, so we really can't complain) sent everything back, but forgot to have it notorized.  So now it goes back again.  Does it feel to anyone else like the magical "in the system" date just keeps receding... like a mirage... in the distance...

Okay, I'm done now.  Just wanted this to be over!  I have some reservations to make!


----------



## JimMIA

Mighty quiet out there...let's pass some folks.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanx to JimMIA for giving me a head's up on this thread, yes I'm one of the poor, lost souls waiting to hear if they've been hit with the ROFR (aka bad fairy wand).

We're lst time buyers who discovered resale (thanks to this site).  Would have bought sooner, but at present time didn't need the 150 minimum points through DVC or have the inclination to finance a large package.

We offered asking price at VWL of $82 point for 58.  Package included 58 banked '04 points and 58 '05 - October.  Plus we pay '05 annual fee.  IMO, even though the price could have been lower it's nice to have the extra points.  

Am I wrong in assuming the main reason for ROFR is the price (i.e. $75)?

Secondly, I really hope that they don't excercise it based on a resale going to a new member, for significantly less points than the 150 minimum - I hope, I hope.

Guess I'll sit and fret for a few weeks.  Good luck to all who await their fate.


----------



## Oz-Ma

Thanks for the good wishes, JimMIA!  Hope your deal is over soon!

Good luck to all the March crew.  Let's hope that we get some good news before the weekend!    

Once again, thanks to Beca for maintaing this thread and for all the posters that keep us in the know during this anxious time- this board is great!!!


----------



## champagne27

Ahh - the suspense is awful!  Here's to hoping we get a least a couple of passes for the weekend to give us some good news!

What % of sales do you think this represents of how many resales Disney processes?  

I am still in shock for poor soxfans35 got ROFR at $78 - and that is without a full '05 use year...I was feeling better that we upped our offer to $78 a point until seeing that news - that was a short lived hoped...now I'm waking up in cold sweats at night - this is a sickness!

Good luck to all waiting!  

champagne27


----------



## Beca

jnrrt - sorry to hear about your delay.  Hang in there....it WILL happen!!

keishashadow - Try not to worry!!  You are $4 above the price that we have seen ANYTHING ROFR'd.  My mom passed in Oct/Nov for a 50pt VWL that had 50 banked and 50 current.  Plus, magical fun just bought in (initially an 80 pt. contract as a new member), and she passed...her stats are posted on the "passed" list under her two different contracts.  I know it is stressful, but I really do not think you will have a problem....just "hang in there".

 

Beca


----------



## magicalmcwho

Hi Beca,

Well I got home today from work and the Timeshare Store had called and left a message about the BCV resale and whether we had passed ROFR.  They said they just wanted to let us know that Disney waived ROFR. 

WOOHOOO.    :thewave:  

Just wanted to post and send everyone else some pixe dust.    

Jim.


----------



## Beca

Well....let me be the first to say, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  And, "Welcome Home" fellow BCV owner (it makes me SOOO happy just to think that about myself!!!  )

And, without delay....you are "moved"!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12?)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)


----------



## JimMIA

Congratulations magicalmcwho...and let's have a good ROFR day today.  Lotta folks been waiting a long time...let's go Disney, waive!


----------



## magicalmcwho

Thanks Beca and Jim,

Here is a little extra waves to help the others waiting.

:thewave: :thewave: 

Jim.


----------



## JimMIA

Sorry, couldn't resist on April Fools' Day!
 :thewave:  :thewave:  :thewave:


----------



## magicalmcwho

Jim,

Did you see the thread about new WDW park added to OKW. 

Jim.


----------



## JimMIA

magicalmcwho said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> Did you see the thread about new WDW park added to OKW.
> 
> Jim.


 Yes...I'm ignoring it!

I'm wondering what percentage of the folks will fail to read the part about April Fools.  I'm thinking 75-80%.  I'm surprised people haven't started freaking out yet.


----------



## JimMIA

Ahem...Just got a call from Timeshare Closing and we are now officially CLOSED!  Good luck and best wishes to all still waiting...and let the festivities begin!


----------



## jnrrt

Congratulations, JimMIA, and that's quite a smiley band you've got going there.


----------



## disgirl

Congrats on closing JimMIA.  Have fun planning all your trips!


----------



## JimMIA

No ROFR news yet??? What's up with that?


----------



## Scratch42

JimMIA said:
			
		

> No ROFR news yet??? What's up with that?



Well if all goes well, not expecting to hear until next week!

But won't hold my breath!

  

Scratch


----------



## magicalmcwho

Congrats JimMIA on your closing.

Looks like a great party you have going. 

Jim.


----------



## AnnMorin

I spoke with DVC on Weds, and the woman said that our contract had been sent in and she expected we would hear by the end of the week, I heard nothing 
she said for me to call monday
I really would like these folks to get it but I am pretty sure they won't except for that one 63.00 that slipped through nothing has been as low as my contract...........


----------



## JimMIA

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> Well if all goes well, not expecting to hear until next week!
> 
> But won't hold my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch


 Should go pretty smoothly...I mean what could go wrong with a simple administrative process like ROFR?  They buy it or they waive it.  Or...they sit on it...and sit on it...and sit on it...and...

If anybody deserves prompt service, it's you this time!  They owe you bigtime!  That was ridiculous last time.  Pathetic.

Good luck.


----------



## Scratch42

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Should go pretty smoothly...I mean what could go wrong with a simple administrative process like ROFR?  They buy it or they waive it.  Or...they sit on it...and sit on it...and sit on it...and...
> 
> If anybody deserves prompt service, it's you this time!  They owe you bigtime!  That was ridiculous last time.  Pathetic.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks!

And the irony of this, I pass ROFR next week but I still have to wait Until July to close!LOL

But the way I figure it out, I should be in the system just in time for my Birthday!

Now that's what I call a Present!

   

Scratch
 

PS Ann hope it works out for them.


----------



## Beca

Okay...I'm a little "hesitant" to post this....but, I am anyway.  I had a contract to sell...it was pretty stripped (60 '05 points left in a 210 pt BWV contract).  A year ago, I paid $72 per point for it, and in that one year...I have stripped nearly 500 points off of that contract.  I wanted to sell it quickly, so I offered it at $69 per point.  Now, I KNOW that is low...but, we really don't have any stats on what a "stripped" BWV will get thru at.

Then, when I saw that yesterday, DVC ROFR'd a BWV contract that didn't have full '05 points, I thought "No way is the one I am selling getting thru."

Well....DVC "waived" their right of refusal!!!!!!  My buyer is getting this contract for $69 per point!!!  

It just goes to show that there is VERY LITTLE rhyme or reason as to what will pass and what will not!!!!

I am VERY excited for my buyer....but, after the activity I have been seeing lately...I am a little surprised!!!

I just had to share this!!

 

Beca


----------



## Scotch

Beca said:
			
		

> Well....DVC "waived" their right of refusal!!!!!!  My buyer is getting this contract for $69 per point!!!



Wow, nice deal for the buyer!



> It just goes to show that there is VERY LITTLE rhyme or reason as to what will pass and what will not!!!!



I think Dean's explanation awhile back is the best -- there is no real rhyme or reason; DVC WANTS to keep us guessing to a certain extent.


----------



## Scratch42

So your's was the contract someone was referring to as making it thru lower!

The way I look at it, I was meant to be at BCV!

We still love you Beca!  

Makes you want to believe that they use a Dart Board after all!

   

Scratch


----------



## LauraLea

Wow Beca!!! That is truely a surprise.

I am currently waiting to hear on a VWL contract @ $70 per point and a BWV @ $ 70 too.  I really want the BWV one, so maybe there is hope. I am hoping Disney actually buys the VWL now since my other contract fell thru after ROFR.  

This waiting is unbearable!  If I have to go back thru this ROFR process again, it will be with a price that I know will pass.

Thanks for the update Beca.

Laura


----------



## lsl

Beca,

We were informed on 3/30 that Disney waived on our 100pt SSR, pls add
us to the Passed listings.

Thanks.


----------



## Beca

lsl...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12?)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)


----------



## winniedapooh

Count me in as waiting.  It went to Disney yesterday.
OKW 52 points (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05)  76 point Biting my nails!


----------



## aussiemickeys

Beca, can you add us on to the waiting list as well please. 150 SSR points at $83, Feb use year, all 2005 points intact. Submitted 3/16.  Thanks so much for this keeping this thread going & up to date.  The info is great. Best of luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Beca

winniedapooh & aussiemickeys...Got ya, both!!  Good luck!!!

winniedahpooh - I was bit confused posting your stats.  I'm not sure how you have "double" points to be used by Aug.  If your '03 points were banked...then they would expire this year, but if your '04 points were banked, they won't be "usable" until your UY this year, so you would not have 104 points expiring this summer.  Now, if your '04 points were NOT banked, then yes...all 104 would expire this summer.  Also, keep in mind that the expiration date you posted cannot be correct.  Do you have an Aug UY?  If so, your points expire July31, not Aug 1....oh, that makes me think of a good question I need to ask people...I will go do that!!  Anyway, I was "usure" as to how to post your stats.  If you could "clear me up" on a few things, I will re-post to correct them.

winniedapooh -  



PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $76, 188 '05pts (sub 3/11)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12?)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)


----------



## champagne27

Please move us into the passed column!!!  Just got a call from our agent today - Disney let it go through!  It ended up being 37 points from '04, and all 200 for '05 coming on 8/1.  We had upped offer to $78 per point a week after our initial $76 point offer.

Thanks and good luck to all those out there still waiting!

~champagne27


----------



## Beca

champagne27 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12?)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/14)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)


----------



## timmykayla

Glad to see that someone is hearing from Disney. We made an offer that was submitted to Disney on March 8th.  It will be 28 days tomorrow.  I called our agent who told me they got alot of news from disney today but not ours.  He is going to call Disney and try to get us an answer today.  Our offer was for BWV April use year.  9 points available in 2005 and all 200 for 2006 at $74 a point.


----------



## Oz-Ma

Congrats, Champagne27!  

I did call my agent at the Timeshare Store this weekend and she indicated that the title/closing company would be who would hear about ROFR.  Did I get the wrong info?  Should I speak with my agent and ask her to call this week?  I found out that we submitted on 3/11 not 3/14 as I had earlier indicated to Beca (sorry, Beca!).

I am extremely anxious    since I am trying to make reservations prior to the start of the 7 month window (which would be for a vacation from 11/28 to 12/5).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Beca

Oz-Ma - I will edit your submission.  TTS should get an email as well telling them when your ROFR is complete, and what the results are....if they tell you they don't get one, they are just lying!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12?)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)


----------



## Scratch42

Oz-Ma said:
			
		

> Congrats, Champagne27!
> 
> I did call my agent at the Timeshare Store this weekend and she indicated that the title/closing company would be who would hear about ROFR.  Did I get the wrong info?  Should I speak with my agent and ask her to call this week?  I found out that we submitted on 3/11 not 3/14 as I had earlier indicated to Beca (sorry, Beca!).
> 
> I am extremely anxious    since I am trying to make reservations prior to the start of the 7 month window (which would be for a vacation from 11/28 to 12/5).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Phone her back today!

They should have their list by now!

They do get notified if/and when it makes it thru!

Good Luck!

Scratch


----------



## timmykayla

I got a call back from the Time Share store.  They said they called Disney and that they would not tell them anything but that they have until the 8th to make a decision so we should know by Friday.  They also said they contacted the seller to see if Disney had sent them anything saying that they are buying the contract but they haven't heard anything either.  I guess sometimes the seller hears before the buyer if Disney is buying it back.  Hopefully that will be good news for us!!


----------



## Oz-Ma

Beca and Scratch 42,

Thanks for the info!!  I will give the TTS a call.  
Hopefully I'll hear this week.  Even with expedited processing (fed ex and wiring) I still don't know if I will make the pre-7 month mark.  Do you think I am going to have trouble getting a one bedroom at BCV for 11/28-12/5?  Is there something else I can do to move things along?

You and the others on this board have been great during this LONG wait.  Thanks again, especially to Beca- knowing where others are in the process has made the wait much easier!


----------



## RWinNOLA

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Ahem...Just got a call from Timeshare Closing and we are now officially CLOSED!  Good luck and best wishes to all still waiting...and let the festivities begin!



Cool!

I also received word that our contract closed on 3/30.  Now I have one last waiting period to get my contract added to the DCV system so I can make those reservations for early Dec.  

All in all, I can't complain as things seem to be moving relatively quick for our contract.  Just over a month from signing the purchase contract (2/28) until closing.

I think I'll start bugging them this week to see if I'm "in"!


----------



## keishashadow

I'm officially waiting!!!!  VWL, 58 points, October, '04 banked, all of '05 intact @ $82.

Overnighted deposit & paperwork on Friday, called Timeshare Store to verify receipt today and the AA told me it went to DVC today. Sending back escrow papers to closing company.  Hope the rest of the deal goes as quickly and smoothly.

Since I need to make my reservation ASAP, I'm going to pay for the "Special Priority" processing.  

Any ideas on an estimate of how long before I will close/be able to make an actual reservation?     

Good Luck to all.


----------



## RWinNOLA

keishashadow said:
			
		

> I'm officially waiting!!!!  VWL, 58 points, October, '04 banked, all of '05 intact @ $82.
> 
> Overnighted deposit & paperwork on Friday, called Timeshare Store to verify receipt today and the AA told me it went to DVC today. Sending back escrow papers to closing company.  Hope the rest of the deal goes as quickly and smoothly.
> 
> Since I need to make my reservation ASAP, I'm going to pay for the "Special Priority" processing.
> 
> Any ideas on an estimate of how long before I will close/be able to make an actual reservation?
> 
> Good Luck to all.



I sent my paperwork and deposit on 2/28, passed ROFR on 3/14, received closing documents on Fri, 3/25 and closed on Wed, 3/30 (I also payed for priority processing).  So a little over 4 weeks from the time I sent my deposit to closing.  I may have gotten a little lucky because it seems like I got thru ROFR and closing a little sooner than some others.  Now, I'm just waiting to get into the system so I can make reservations.  They tell me you should be in the system within 10 business days of closing.


----------



## keishashadow

Wow, I hope I too have a speedy transaction.  Hope you get into the system quickly.  Soon you'll be hearing "Welcome Home" - enjoy.


----------



## Beca

keishashadow...got ya!!  Good luck!! There really is no way to "pinpoint" when you will be in the system.  You can "guess" 5-6 weeks from the day you submit...but, that is VERY variable.

I just received word via email that KANSAS passed!!!  Woohoo!!  Congrats, KANSAS!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)


----------



## AnnMorin

DVC just called and they have waived on our contract. I am in shock! I am so thrilled for the family that got it, what a deal! I think 58.42 is a new record for passing! Ann


----------



## Scratch42

Congratulations!

It turned into a Win/Win Situation!

Well, you know what I mean!

Scratch


----------



## AnnMorin

They seem like such a nice family, I was getting my money either way but was delighted they were able to get the points at such a bargin!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, Ann, I'm glad for you and the buyer.

Bobbi


----------



## Scotch

Wow, what a HUGE difference in price points between VB and the rest of the DVC resorts.


----------



## AnnMorin

I was told directly that there was no way it would pass if it were under 63.00. I would encourage more people to try ebay, my buyer got a great deal and I get to pay off my bills and book a cruise!


----------



## Beca

Congrats, Ann!!!  And, it got thru REALLY fast!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)


----------



## justjudy

Yay!!  We just got back from vacation and found an Email waiting from Jerry at TSS -- Disney waived ROFR on our OKW resale -- 230 points with 209 banked from 2004, June UY, $79 per point.  I know it's a bit more than the going rate for OKW, but it was a perfect contract for us.  Can't wait 'til June 1!!


----------



## Scratch42

CONGRATULATIONS!  

Welcome Home! on both counts!

Scratch


----------



## Oz-Ma

GOOD FOR YOU!!!!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Oz-Ma

We just heard from the TSS!!  
Disney waived ROFR!!!!    

We are jumping for joy!!    

I can't wait to go home to the BCV.  I have never been there but from all the posts and the pictures it already seems like home- especially to a New Englander.  

It will be so much fun to bring my 4 year old DD to Disney.  We are all newbies and being there at Xmas should make it even more special.

My best to all still waiting- I know how tough it is!!!


----------



## Scratch42

Congratulations!

Welcome Home!

Scratch


----------



## Beca

Oz-Ma...CONGRATULATIONS,  fellow BCV owner!!!!!      Isn't it just the coolest!!!  I STILL cannot believe I own there!!!

justjudy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I have you added!!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates) 


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21) 

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

We just put out deposit on Tuesday for a 50 points OKW contract - Oct use year - 38 points banked from 2003 that need to be used by 9/30/04 - 75 per point.  It is my understanding that it is now submitted to Disney and that we should here in 3-4 weeks.

This is our first purchase and just our way of getting into the Disney system without going into debt.

LIsa


----------



## Pootle

First post so a big welcome   

Good luck with your contract.  As I'm sure you've read and heard though, it _is_ addictive so I doubt you'll stay at 50 points, but it does sound like a good way to 'test the water'.


----------



## Colmenares3

Just heard from Jason that we were ROFR'd! Can't believe it. 100 pt BW, June UY, at $80 per point. Seems so high to be ROFR'd. Ah, well, back to ye olde drawing board.

Erica


----------



## bobbiwoz

Colmenares3 that's so sad, and you're right, I thought you would have passed!  

Pixie Dust for you in your search for another, even better contract!

Bobbi


----------



## LauraLea

Colmenares3, I as so sorry for you.  I know how frustrating this whole process can be.  When was your contract submitted to Disney, and were there banked points?

I am very thankful to Beca for keeping up this thread.  It will now be very interesting to see what Disney does with our BWV contract.  I had not posted the details yet, and if we get waived on it I swear Disney uses the dart board decision making process.

150 BWV June UY $70 per point; 75 2005 pts coming 6/1/05.  Submitted 3/28.

Good Luck on your next contract.

Laura


----------



## Scratch42

Colmenares3 said:
			
		

> Just heard from Jason that we were ROFR'd! Can't believe it. 100 pt BW, June UY, at $80 per point. Seems so high to be ROFR'd. Ah, well, back to ye olde drawing board.
> 
> Erica



So sorry, I know how you feel!

Good Luck with your next one!

Scratch


----------



## jnrrt

I'm so sorry!  That's really surprising!


----------



## senecabeach

Colmenares3....

So Sorry this happened to you and I'm sure the others waiting on Beca's list are feeling it too!!  

Anyone think this ROFR and probably others at high prices is anything to do with the rumored (with dates from my guide) of price increases of : general public 6/5 and SSR 6/19?


----------



## Scratch42

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Colmenares3....
> 
> So Sorry this happened to you and I'm sure the others waiting on Beca's list are feeling it too!!
> 
> Anyone think this ROFR and probably others at high prices is anything to do with the rumored (with dates from my guide) of price increases of : general public 6/5 and SSR 6/19?



Yes and that darn "Dart Board"!

It's gonna be a long week!

Scratch


----------



## Scotch

Very sorry to hear about the ROFR, Colmenares3. 

Disney must have had someone on the wait list for that 100 BWV contract to exercise it at $80.  Just days ago Disney let pass the BWV contract Beca sold at $69.  It is either that or DVC truly uses some sort of a "dart board" method (within certain constraints, e.g., Vero Beach can go very low before DVC will buy back) to keep folks like us guessing.


----------



## jmatias

Congratulations to all who passed and good luck to all those waiting   

After looking over the list of ROFR and Pass it really is hard to figure out any rhyme or reason.  Makes you wonder if where a person lives plays into the decision.  Say if a buyer lives in a State that DVC doesn't sell direct such as California and Hawaii ...these buyers have a higher pass rate ???

Anyway....more     to those waiting!  This thread is bad...makes me want to get more points.


----------



## Beca

jmatias said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all who passed and good luck to all those waiting
> 
> After looking over the list of ROFR and Pass it really is hard to figure out any rhyme or reason.  Makes you wonder if where a person lives plays into the decision.  Say if a buyer lives in a State that DVC doesn't sell direct such as California and Hawaii ...these buyers have a higher pass rate ???
> 
> Anyway....more     to those waiting!  This thread is bad...makes me want to get more points.



Actually, they can sell in CA now.  I think there might be something else...like "current" members getting thru lower than new ones.  Just a thought.

 

Beca


----------



## Oz-Ma

Colmenares3- Sorry to hear about your contract; I can't believe they exercised ROFR.    I am sure a better one will come along.

To all waiting, I hope that good news comes quickly!!!


----------



## Beca

Colmenares3 - I don't know how I missed your post!!!  I am SO sorry to hear that....and SHOCKED too!!! It's SO strange that the one I sold just went thru at $69 per point!!!

NJOYURLIFE - you are now added!!  Good luck!!!

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates) 


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)


----------



## disgirl

Colmenares:  I can not tell you how shocked I am that your contract was ROFR.  I would have thought $80 would have passed.  I am sorry.  Good Luck with the next try.  Sending pixie dust your way and to all those waiting for good news!


----------



## RayJay

Beca said:
			
		

> Colmenares3 - I don't know how I missed your post!!!  I am SO sorry to hear that....and SHOCKED too!!! It's SO strange that the one I sold just went thru at $69 per point!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKay, now I'm nervous, we are waiting for ROFR right now on the same
> use year (June) 100 pts at boardwalk at $78 per point. Looks like we're
> not going to make it.
> 
> RayJay
Click to expand...


----------



## jnrrt

RayJay said:
			
		

> Beca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colmenares3 - I don't know how I missed your post!!!  I am SO sorry to hear that....and SHOCKED too!!! It's SO strange that the one I sold just went thru at $69 per point!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKay, now I'm nervous, we are waiting for ROFR right now on the same
> use year (June) 100 pts at boardwalk at $78 per point. Looks like we're
> not going to make it.
> 
> RayJay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RayJay,
> 
> I had one pass just a few weeks ago for June at BWV at $78 (175 pts.).  We actually raised our offer because it made me too nervous at $76.  I'm glad that I didn't know this when we went through the process because after we raised our offer it didn't occur to me to be worried about it - my agent said she'd never had one bought back at $78.  But this is only one contract.  I really don't see any rhyme or reason yet, and as Beca said, another one passed at $69, so who knows?  More of them are than aren't so here's some pixie dust for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RayJay

jnrrt said:
			
		

> RayJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colmenares3 - I don't know how I missed your post!!!  I am SO sorry to hear that....and SHOCKED too!!! It's SO strange that the one I sold just went thru at $69 per point!!!
> 
> RayJay,
> 
> I had one pass just a few weeks ago for June at BWV at $78 (175 pts.).  We actually raised our offer because it made me too nervous at $76.  I'm glad that I didn't know this when we went through the process because after we raised our offer it didn't occur to me to be worried about it - my agent said she'd never had one bought back at $78.  But this is only one contract.  I really don't see any rhyme or reason yet, and as Beca said, another one passed at $69, so who knows?  More of them are than aren't so here's some pixie dust for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One theory might be if you don't already own, they may not give it to you, we are just starting out again with just 100 points, I use to have 210 at BCV but sold 3 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, maybe they have waitlist people that want those Use years?
> 
> I don't know
> RayJay
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Oz-Ma

The whole process is certainly perplexing....  I don't own but just passed ROFR for BCV at $85 with points.  Again, there doesn't seem to be any consistency   .  

 to all waiting!


----------



## jnrrt

Oz-Ma said:
			
		

> The whole process is certainly perplexing....  I don't own but just passed ROFR for BCV at $85 with points.  Again, there doesn't seem to be any consistency   .
> 
> to all waiting!



The BWV contract was our first too.

My feeling about $85 though, is that Disney usually has to pay closing costs twice - once to buy it back and then once to sell it again since they include closing costs.  So at $85 a point when they're selling for $89, with all the closing fees, they can't even break even, they'd be losing money.  So there has to be a point when it's just too close to their selling price.  Even if they had to make a potential buyer wait, I do not see how they would buy an existing contrace to sell it back at a loss.  So I'm thinking that the highest price they would buy back on most contracts that would have the buyer paying closing costs would have to be around $80.  It depends some, of course, on the closing costs for the individual contract, but it seems like a good estimate to me.


----------



## jnrrt

Sorry, I also wanted to say that there is an incentive for Disney not to make the process too comfortable aside from propping up the price on the resale market.  If you have to buy high enough, and it's going to take longer and be a lot more of a pain, and you don't even know for sure that you'll get it, there are many people who would feel it wasn't worth the hassle and decide to do it straight through Disney.  I know that after going through this whole process (and now waiting again just to be in the system) signing papers and not waiting and worrying is looking really good.  If we were to add on at a later date for a small number of points, I'd probably just pay the higher price to avoid the hassle.  And that's good for Disney.


----------



## dizplanner

One thing to remember is the total cost of the resale - the per point cost is only part of it. For example, when we purchased our 150 VWL (Aug use year) last November, we paid $74 per point. We also paid the closing costs of $450 or $3/point. The contract had all 2004 points, so we also paid the maintenance fees on the 150 points (I don't remember the exact number, but over $4/point. So we effectively paid $81/point. If someelse didn't pay maintenance fees or closing (some of the contracts listed now have the seller paying the closing) and paid $78/point - they might get ROFR'd and people would say "why did a $74 pass and a $78 fail?" but the real answer is that the $74 contract actually cost more.


----------



## wdwhereicome

your dreams will come true! :thewave: 

The waiting is over.  March 31st we passed ROFR.  Mind you, it's only 30 points...but hey, soon I'll be able to hear...Welcome Home!


----------



## Beca

wdwhereicome - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!      

dizplanner - just an fyi....most people have been really forthcoming about when "the norms" of contracts have not been followed.  Since most of the contracts are coming from "the big 3", I have to believe that contracts would be "few and far between" that are not the conventional:  seller pays $220 transfer and OC ROFR fee, buyer pays closing costs and maintenance on all unused (and unbanked) points.  I'm sure we really are comparing apples to apples, and not apples to oranges in most cases.

I am sure for a 100 pt contract, the buyer paid closing costs, and not the seller...the seller would just lose too much.  So, that does directly compare to my contract which got thru ROFR at $69 per point. 

I don't want you to think I don't appreciate your insight, because I do.  I just think "non-standard" contracts are a very insignificant number on this thread...but, I do hope that posters continue to let me know when things are different from standard.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)


----------



## wdwstar

i was just wondering, looking over the list i couldnt find anyone that bought a resale for vero beach, or did i miss one? is it that no one is interested in vb, maybe because the maintance fees are more then the other dvc resorts, i have a friend that is interested in vb, i gave her a few resale places to look into, but she was just wondering what vb was going for per point and passing thru rofrd.


----------



## jnrrt

And on that line of thought, what happens if Disney evers sells a resort?  If you owned at Vero, and they decided to sell it, would you have the option of transferring your points somewhere else, or are you just out of luck and staying a lot at Vero?


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

Just wondering if it makes a difference which company you buy a resale thur?  Do all companies have some that make it and some that get ROFR'd or do some companies have a better method of pricing resales?
Just a thought.


----------



## dismem98

I haven't read all the info on this thread, but I have a theory on ROFR.  I wonder if it depends on whether you are paying cash or financing??   If you're wanting to finance, Disney will make the money on that and may use their ROFR on a lesser $$per point.  If you're paying cash and paying a fair price than Disney has less of an incentative to buy it back.

Make any sense??


----------



## wdwstar

and i forgot one more question, with the resale purchase of VB, ball park guess, how many years are left to use VB ?  maybe that is another factor that people are not buying VB. although OKW was the first resort to be offered and people are still buying Okw.


----------



## wdwstar

when buying a resale you have to do your own finacing, so there for i guess it would be like paying cash.


----------



## jnrrt

wdwstar said:
			
		

> when buying a resale you have to do your own finacing, so there for i guess it would be like paying cash.



Plus, it's not likely people would have their contract bought back by Disney and then say, "Oh well, let's go buy from Disney".  Usually they try another resale.


----------



## dismem98

No, but than Disney can sell it to someone who wants to finance it.  You never know who or what their circumstances are on their wait list.  It seems like it's easier to finance through Disney though I don't know firsthand. I pd cash the 1st time back in '98 and have just added on with SSR offer with cash as well.  It's my first time to add on, but am glad I did.   

In today's world - it's all about the bottome line.


----------



## wdwstar

my guess would be disney would have to keep up there standards and when a resale goes thru them and the price per point is low and they have a waitlist for that certain dvc resort, why let it go thru when disney can buy it back and raise the price for the next person on the waitlist for that resort. and another way of looking at it , if the price per point is low and disney does not have a waitlist for that certain dvc resort and may feel why buy it back and hold on to it if nobody is interested in buying into that resort, more like "supply and demand" i guess we will never know why or when disney will rofrd these resales.


----------



## Northern Lights

We passed ROFR! Now we just need to get thru closing and on the DVC system.


----------



## dizhoni

Hi Beca, This is my first time to post.......wanted to let everyone know that we passed ROFR yesterday!!!    100 OKW June $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)   Our daughter Lisa (With Disney Spirit) posted us last month under Honi (my name) but now I am dizhoni!!! So happy to be a part of all this fun!


----------



## JimMIA

Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Beca

Northern Lights....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

We just heard that we passed, too!!!  I am SOOOO excited!!!  I am "officially" thru buying DVC points (yeah, right!!!  ).  But, seriously...I had a little "BCV binge" going on, and now own 540 BCV points and 65 OKW points.  I cannot IMAGINE needing more points than that....so, we are THROUGH!!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!

dizhoni - CONGRATS!!!  It is wonderful to pass!!!!

Oh...I am going to WDW April 17-22, and sceneabeach has kindly consented to update the board for me while I am gone (THANK YOU!!!).  But, that is still a few days away....I just thought I would give everyone a "heads up".

wdwstar...Ann Morin just sold a VB...the stats are below...it passed ROFR at $58.42 per point.  

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:

Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

dizhoni said:
			
		

> Hi Beca, This is my first time to post.......wanted to let everyone know that we passed ROFR yesterday!!!    100 OKW June $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)   Our daughter Lisa (With Disney Spirit) posted us last month under Honi (my name) but now I am dizhoni!!! So happy to be a part of all this fun!



Welcome Home, dizhoni!!!!
Can't wait to go home with you this October   

Congratulations to everyone that has passed ROFR and loads of Pixie dust  to those still waiting!


----------



## aussiemickeys

This waiting is killing me! I actually phoned the Timeshare Store to see if there was any news but no such luck yet. I did find out that it was submitted on 3/15 not 3/16 as I had posted Beca (sorry- time difference). I can't understand the hold up for a purchase on SSR.  I noticed Isl had one approved (good on ya Isl!) in a much less time span.  I think I am nervous because if this one is refused we have to start the whole process over again & I would really like to be able to be a DVC member & use it for our holiday at the end of August this year. I can't buy through Disney from Australia either so resale is my only option.  Oh by the way I ALWAYS end up in the line that takes the longest too (even if it looks the shortest) LOL..... Best of luck to everyone still waiting & congrats to all recently approved!


----------



## Scratch42

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYBODY!

Yeah right Beca, you have enough points!LOL

Still no word on mine, still waiting...........

WELCOME HOME GUYS!

Scratch


----------



## Beca

aussiemickeys....please try not to stress!!!  Seriously, the time it takes to get thru has NOTHING to do with whether or not you actually pass!!!  I have taken 32 days to get thru before, but DID actually get thru (my $69 BWV that I was selling took that long...and it passed).  Just hang in there!!!!  I cannot BELIEVE my contract got thru so quickly!!  I think DVC has finally figured that I am a "BCV collector", and has just "given up" on trying to ROFR me!!!    

Scratch42...I keep forgetting about you because you are not on the list!!!  This has GOT to be a record (a really sick and twisted one!!!).  Please post your stats and let me get it on the list so we all can "cheer you on"!!!

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

This time it's not so bad! Only been about two weeks but really just feels longer!   

$82.00 per pt, 200 BCV Dec UY 140 pts for 2005 can't close until 7/5/05

What has me worried now is the fact that there are 3 Dis'er's waiting for BCV Dec UY!

Went to Disney March 22, 2005!


Scratch


----------



## RayJay

Beca said:
			
		

> aussiemickeys....please try not to stress!!!  Seriously, the time it takes to get thru has NOTHING to do with whether or not you actually pass!!!  I have taken 32 days to get thru before, but DID actually get thru (my $69 BWV that I was selling took that long...and it passed).  Just hang in there!!!!  I cannot BELIEVE my contract got thru so quickly!!  I think DVC has finally figured that I am a "BCV collector", and has just "given up" on trying to ROFR me!!!
> 
> Scratch42...I keep forgetting about you because you are not on the list!!!  This has GOT to be a record (a really sick and twisted one!!!).  Please post your stats and let me get it on the list so we all can "cheer you on"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



Beca

Currently waiting for 100 points BWV (June) $78. first week of ROFR (submitted 04/01/05). 
47 banked, all 05 coming.

We'll see what happens.

Thanks
RayJay


----------



## Oz-Ma

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME HOME TO ALL WHO JUST PASSED ROFR!!!!!      Glad to see some movement on the list at last!

Best wishes for a speedy wait for the rest of you!    

Scratch 42- Just hang in there.  You deserve a good break!!!

Have a great vacation, Beca!


----------



## Cinderpals

Beca, you're so funny!  I'm glad that you didn't let all of those Aug BCV contracts go by!!  There have been some good ones!  I went to WDW during Spring Break (not as crowded as I had expected).  All we did was hang around Beach Club!  We didn't make it over to the Boardwalk.  So, guess what....  I'm thinking about selling my new BWV contracts next year and getting more BCV points...hee hee.  Wish I could shop for them now.  What's killing me already is the different UYs.  So, I know that I'm going to have to get rid of at least one, either Sept or OCT.  At least, I've figured that out!!

Good luck everyone!  The wait to own will go faster than you think!  Once you turn in your closing documents with the final payment, it'll take 4-7 days to get into the Disney system.  That's what I experienced anyway.


----------



## Northern Lights

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes.  We are very excited to take our first trip home next year.   We are going to VWL on an AP discount May 7.  We had reserved our beloved Tower Room but thought VWL would be a nice "warm-up" to our future trips at BC.  Plus, we thought we needed a kitchen since we are bringing our 4 month old for his first trip!  

Beca, with that amount of points, I have no doubt we will probably "see" you around the BC at some point over the next several years.  Anyway, thanks again for this forum's thread of the year!


----------



## Cinderpals

Northern Lights said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for their well wishes.  We are very excited to take our first trip home next year.   We are going to VWL on an AP discount May 7.  We had reserved our beloved Tower Room but thought VWL would be a nice "warm-up" to our future trips at BC.  Plus, we thought we needed a kitchen since we are bringing our 4 month old for his first trip!
> 
> Beca, with that amount of points, I have no doubt we will probably "see" you around the BC at some point over the next several years.  Anyway, thanks again for this forum's thread of the year!



I love the WL**  Have a great time


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

We're officially waiting to pass ROFR now too.
BCV, 150pt, Feb UY, $77, submitted 4/8/05, no banked points.


----------



## Beca

Cinderpals - I am SO happy you had such a great trip!!!  Sorry to hear about your BWV points....but, I think you and I are a lot alike....when you "fall in love"....well, you JUST "fall in love"!!!

At least those BWV points will be easy to sell (you might even make some money on the deal!!!).

I also have to admit that having one UY is a lot better than having two.  We used to have Aug and Sept, but now that we sold our Sept...we have all 605 points as an Aug UY...it is MUCH easier (I didn't really expect that it would be...but, it is).

Spoonfulofsugar - Good luck!!!  You are now added:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:

Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8)


----------



## RayJay

RayJay said:
			
		

> Beca
> 
> Currently waiting for 100 points BWV (June) $78. first week of ROFR (submitted 04/01/05).
> 47 banked, all 05 coming.
> 
> We'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks
> RayJay




Beca

I'm starting to feel left out, are you just ignoring me, Boo Hoo Hoo.

RayJay


----------



## Beca

Sorry, RayJay...just missed 'ya!!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:

Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8)


----------



## LauraLea

Beca,

Here's another one that was missed:

150 BWV June UY $70 per point; only 75 2005 pts coming 6/1/05. Submitted 3/28.

It will be very interesting to see what happens to these June BWV contracts, since Disney just bought one back for $80/point.

Laura


----------



## Beca

LauraLea...I'm so sorry!!!  I am DEFINITELY "slacking off"!!!

Here you go:

PASSED:
Bobbiwoz - 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan)
leise - 100 OKW $76 (1/19, in less than 10 days) 
Amanda C - 70 HHI $70 all '05 points intact (mid-Jan) 
Scotch - 1) 160 BCV(Apr) $78 4 '04, and all '05(sub. beg of Jan, passed 1/21)
MickeyBabe - 190 OKW $72 (went to DVC 12/22, passed 1/03)
jtiggercat - 130 OKW $72 (Oct) all '05 (went to DVC 1/11, passed on 1/24)
TinkTatoo - 78 OKW $73 (June) all '05 (sub. early Jan, passed in 1 wk)
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:

Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
LauraLea - 150 BWV (Jun) $70 75 '05 (sub 3/28)
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8)


----------



## RayJay

LauraLea said:
			
		

> Beca,
> 
> Here's another one that was missed:
> 
> 150 BWV June UY $70 per point; only 75 2005 pts coming 6/1/05. Submitted 3/28.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see what happens to these June BWV contracts, since Disney just bought one back for $80/point.
> 
> Laura



Laura,

Looking over the list, there was 2 (Jun) BWV that did past this year, then this past one that didn't. who knows how they decide. I think it has to do with their waitlists, has to be, how else would they get points for certain use years until they come available from resale ROFR's.

Good Luck to you
RayJay


----------



## JandD Mom

We just delivered our contract to the agent today, here are the details:

Boardwalk, 300 points, June UY

All 2005 points coming June 1, along with all 300 2004 points which have been banked.  In addition, there are 48 points banked from 2003 which will expire on 5/31/05.  We figure that they will probably expire without us being able to use them at this point.

Price $80 per point, with closing costs of $625, plus MF for 2005 due at closing.

Wish us luck!


----------



## soxfans45

Just got word that we passed rofr for Boardwalk 200 points.  We will pay $80/pt. with 67 points from 2004 and all 2005 points.  June UY.   We submitted on 3/21 and just got word today 4/11.

This was our second time around.  We did not pass rofr last month on a $78/pt contract for Boardwalk (180 points).

Glad it's over!!!


----------



## disneymiss

I am waiting to pass ROFR, now too!

VWL - 100pts, Dec UY, $79, w/ 100 banked points....submitted 4/4/05..keeping fingers crossed


----------



## RayJay

soxfans45 said:
			
		

> Just got word that we passed rofr for Boardwalk 200 points.  We will pay $80/pt. with 67 points from 2004 and all 2005 points.  June UY.   We submitted on 3/21 and just got word today 4/11.
> 
> This was our second time around.  We did not pass rofr last month on a $78/pt contract for Boardwalk (180 points).
> 
> Glad it's over!!!




That's about 3 weeks, not bad, congrats on your purchase, still waiting or
should I say hopeing.

RayJay


----------



## Scratch42

soxfans45 said:
			
		

> Just got word that we passed rofr for Boardwalk 200 points.  We will pay $80/pt. with 67 points from 2004 and all 2005 points.  June UY.   We submitted on 3/21 and just got word today 4/11.
> 
> This was our second time around.  We did not pass rofr last month on a $78/pt contract for Boardwalk (180 points).
> 
> Glad it's over!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!

WELCOME HOME!

Hope to be able to say the same thing by week's end!LOL

  

Scratch


----------



## Oz-Ma

Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!  

Assuming you are Red Sox fans???  If so, not a bad day to pass with the Sox getting their World Series rings and beating the Yankees as well !!!


----------



## athenna

Oz-Ma said:
			
		

> Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!
> 
> Assuming you are Red Sox fans???  If so, not a bad day to pass with the Sox getting their World Series rings and beating the Yankees as well !!!



    
A beautiful day in Red Sox nation!

And congrats soxfan45!


----------



## Beca

soxfans45 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am so happy to see someone pass when they got ROFR'd the first time around!!!!    

I think we have enough "stats" that I can pull Jan off without losing any important information.  So....bye bye Jan (just on the "passed ROFR" list)!!!

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11) 


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)

WAITING:

Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
LauraLea - 150 BWV (Jun) $70 75 '05 (sub 3/28)
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss -  100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
JandD Mom - 300 BWV (Jun) $80 48 '03, all '04 (banked) & all '05 (sub 4/11)


----------



## JandD Mom

Beca,

I wanted to give you my compliments on this thread.  It one of the most useful compilations of information I have ever seen.


----------



## JandD Mom

My contract has been cancelled so we will not be going to ROFR.  It seems that our timeshare broker (who is NOT affiliated with TTS) thought the seller was selling us BWV when in reality, they were selling OKW.  The broker screwed up big time.  I am sure it is a wonderful property, but that is not what we wanted to buy, so the contract has been cancelled.


----------



## Beca

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> My contract has been cancelled so we will not be going to ROFR.  It seems that our timeshare broker (who is NOT affiliated with TTS) thought the seller was selling us BWV when in reality, they were selling OKW.  The broker screwed up big time.  I am sure it is a wonderful property, but that is not what we wanted to buy, so the contract has been cancelled.



I am SOO sorry to hear that!!!  Well...have fun shopping for a new one!!! (Shopping IS half the fun, you know!!!!  )

 

Beca

P.S.  Thanks for the kind words!!!  I hope this is useful to those about to make offers.


----------



## jnrrt

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> My contract has been cancelled so we will not be going to ROFR.  It seems that our timeshare broker (who is NOT affiliated with TTS) thought the seller was selling us BWV when in reality, they were selling OKW.  The broker screwed up big time.  I am sure it is a wonderful property, but that is not what we wanted to buy, so the contract has been cancelled.



I am so sorry!  It's such a big deal to start the whole process, I'm sure it's frustrating to start over.  I hope you find exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## RWinNOLA

A little off topic, but I'm finally "in" the system and was able to make my December reservations today at BWV.  

I figured those following this thread would be interested in how long the whole process took.

2/28  Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR
3/14  Passed ROFR
3/25  Received Closing Documents (paid expediting fee)
3/30  Closed - Info sent to Disney 
4/13  "In" Disney System (10 business days after close) - made reservations

My personal info (name, address, etc.) was in the system as early as 4/9 but my points were not entered until 4/12 (today).  Not sure if this is typical.  Seems like they are quite busy right now.


----------



## RayJay

RWinNOLA said:
			
		

> A little off topic, but I'm finally "in" the system and was able to make my December reservations today at BWV.
> 
> I figured those following this thread would be interested in how long the whole process took.
> 
> 2/28  Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR
> 3/14  Passed ROFR
> 3/25  Received Closing Documents (paid expediting fee)
> 3/30  Closed - Info sent to Disney
> 4/13  "In" Disney System (10 business days after close) - made reservations
> 
> My personal info (name, address, etc.) was in the system as early as 4/9 but my points were not entered until 4/12 (today).  Not sure if this is typical.  Seems like they are quite busy right now.





I'd take that, about 1 1/2 months isn't too bad, that puts me about middle of May if everything goes right.

Congratulations
RayJay


----------



## mcorbo

Same with my resale, my name and membership number were in the system, but there were no points attached to it for 2 full days.

By the way, my timeline

Bid placed on 200 VWL, accepted and sent to ROFR 2/2
Passed ROFR 2/14
Closing papers received 3/3 and returned with wire next day
Sellers returned their closing paperwork 3/16 paperwork sent  to Disney
First Reservation made 3/27

By the way, I got my membership cards on this yesterday 4/11 and still have not received my membership cards on the  150 VWL purchase from Disney that was made on 2/13.  

I have reservations that used all my 2004 remaining points, and all but 2 of my 2005 points just on reservations through December.





			
				RWinNOLA said:
			
		

> A little off topic, but I'm finally "in" the system and was able to make my December reservations today at BWV.
> 
> I figured those following this thread would be interested in how long the whole process took.
> 
> 2/28  Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR
> 3/14  Passed ROFR
> 3/25  Received Closing Documents (paid expediting fee)
> 3/30  Closed - Info sent to Disney
> 4/13  "In" Disney System (10 business days after close) - made reservations
> 
> My personal info (name, address, etc.) was in the system as early as 4/9 but my points were not entered until 4/12 (today).  Not sure if this is typical.  Seems like they are quite busy right now.


----------



## jnrrt

Okay, you guys are making me feel better!  I called yesterday and was in the system, but with no points.  She said they'd take care of it, but it made me really nervous.  Maybe that's just the way they do it regularly?  I was surprised to be in the system so quickly so maybe they just hadn't finished the process yet.


----------



## jjnv

Hi there,

I am just wondering how I can find out if I am in the system?  Here is my timeline for your reference

Entered contract 2/1
sumbitted contract to DVC for ROFR 2/10
passed ROFR 2/28
got closing documents 3/28
closed 4/5

I did not rush any one since we just got back from WDW on 2/1.  But I did not do anything to slow down the process except not using overnight mails.  Now even I think the wait is longer than I like.


----------



## jnrrt

I closed on 4/5 as well and was in the system with all my points today.  You just call member services and ask - 800-********, opt.3, opt.3.  It should be in the system by Friday since they say it should not take more than 10 business days.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DVCconvert

I am mailing out a purchase agreement this friday on the following:

BWV, Sept UY, 100 pts, 36 pts borrowed and expire 8/31/05, no points coming on 9/1/05.  I will pay MF's in 1/06, broker closing costs, seller to pay Disney their $200 review fee, price per point $72.

It will be interesting to see how DVC acts on this one, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## LauraLea

Not surprised, but Disney bought back our 150 pt VWL contract.  The frustrating thing is that they took it all the way to the 30 day mark before telling our broker they were going to buy it back.

We decided we were fed up with the resale process and called Disney.  They gave me the name of a guide and within 45 minutes, we now own 150 Dec UY VWL points (same UY and # of points we were ROFR'd....LOL...)

Our guide is great. He was looking directly at the current inventory Disney has by UY.  We really wanted Oct UY since we did manage to purchase an 90 pt Oct UY BWV contract, but there was no Oct UY points available.  I figured we would have to waitlist for any points, but now we have our VWL pts!!!

We still have a 150 pt Jun UY BWV contract in the ROFR process.  Guide did tell me they have a current inventory of 300 pts for that UY, so maybe ours will pass.  If not we will just buy from Disney, but get an Oct UY to match our 90 pt contract.  He did say that they had no inventory of Oct UY BWV pts.  Oh well, we can wait for that one.

So glad we are over this.  Our first 2 contracts got thru ROFR in less than 2 wks, but then we had the seller that backed out after ROFR.  Since then things were not working out for us.  I am not a patient person, so I just wanted to get the points and be done with it.

Best of luck to the rest of you waiting.  Just wanted to let you know that Disney seems to have an inventory of points at sold out resorts.  That is except BCV, he said they had an inventory of 1500 pts earlier this week and they were gone in a matter of minutes.

Laura


----------



## Scratch42

So sorry Laura!

At least you got it if not thru resale?

I hear ya about the waiting!  It's totally frustrating!

Let's hope that inventory at BCV takes care of their waitlist so that I can get my points without getting ROFR!

Fingers Crossed!
Eye, Ears, Nose and whatevery else I can cross!

   

Scratch


----------



## RayJay

LauraLea said:
			
		

> I am not a patient person, so I just wanted to get the points and be done with it.



Laura

I think you were very patient, 3 strikes and their out. Comgrats on your
new purchase, glad to see you got what you wanted in the end. Also glad
to hear they have Jun points for sale, maybe ours will make it.

RayJay


----------



## Beca

LauraLea...I am so sorry you got ROFR'd, but YEA!!! on your points!!!  I'm sending you pixie dust on your BWV!!!     

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11) 


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
LauraLea - 150 BWV (Jun) $70 75 '05 (sub 3/28)
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
JandD Mom - 300 BWV (Jun) $80 48 '03, all '04 (banked) & all '05 (sub 4/11)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05


----------



## jjnv

jnrrt said:
			
		

> I closed on 4/5 as well and was in the system with all my points today.  You just call member services and ask - 800-********, opt.3, opt.3.  It should be in the system by Friday since they say it should not take more than 10 business days.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the number.  I called yesterday and today.  We are not in the system yet.     Am I setting the record for the slowest transaction?


----------



## jnrrt

jjnv said:
			
		

> Thanks for the number.  I called yesterday and today.  We are not in the system yet.     Am I setting the record for the slowest transaction?



Don't worry, you'll be in there sometime!  My agent said if it took more than 2 weeks I should call her back and they have some way of checking on it that you can't do well through MS.  Also, I think if you got a nice cast member at MS and asked them to check for you if you haven't heard anything by Friday, they probably would.  I think the CM I talked to on Monday went out of her way to make sure they found my points.


----------



## Scratch42

Just an FYI!

I was told by my agent today that Disney is Backlogged!

 

Could mean a longer than usual wait time!

Been there done that!LOL

   

Scratch


----------



## JimMIA

jjnv said:
			
		

> Thanks for the number.  I called yesterday and today.  We are not in the system yet.     Am I setting the record for the slowest transaction?


 We closed on 3/31.  We were in the system in name only - no points posted to the account - on Monday, 4/11.  I didn't check on Tuesday, but yesterday we were completely in.  RWinOLA had similar timing; they were one day ahead of us throughout the process.

I know for a fact they were working on putting things in the system last weekend, because they called my daughter to get some additional info on Saturday.

You should be in by Monday, I would think.


----------



## bartty

"AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)"

Did VB really pass for that much or is that a typo????


----------



## Scratch42

bartty said:
			
		

> "AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)"
> 
> Did VB really pass for that much or is that a typo????



No Typo's involved!

Them there's the facts!

Scratch


----------



## winniedapooh

I called TTS today and Jason said he got a bunch back yesterday but mine is still out there for ROFR...


----------



## jjnv

JimMIA said:
			
		

> I know for a fact they were working on putting things in the system last weekend, because they called my daughter to get some additional info on Saturday.
> 
> You should be in by Monday, I would think.


Thanks for comparing notes with me.  DVC actually called me this afternoon to get additional information too  

So at least our case is not lost.  Hopefully, we will be in the system soon.


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

I've been in a little contest with JimMIA to see who would get into the system first.
I was supposed to close 3/30,but actually sent the money 3/20 so figured I'd be faster.....but NOOOOOOOO.
Something happened on the Sellers end (or the closing company) and we didn't actually close until April 4. But I called yesterday and I am in the system and the points are there!!!
Now I have to transfer some back to the person who 'rented' me 33 points for a May reservation. Then she will send me the money I paid ($12 per point) and everything should be jake.  It's a little scary giving her my points, her having control over her points re the ressie and my money....and my having zip....but I am more trusting of DVC members...I KNOW where there home away from home is!

Now I have to get busy getting a ressie for 3rd week in October and in renting some of the banked points which I can't use in time....and today I started escrow for another point timeshare in Mexico that I also love!

Just dropped in to see what was up with the ROFR.  Seems like they're still at it, doesn't it?


----------



## awatt

For those keeping track of the stats-

BWV  $78/pont, 150 points, April UY, no closing costs submitted 4/12.

The waiting is killing me!


----------



## disneymiss

Laura, did you get to pay the same price on points or did you have to pay more thru Disney.....I am trying for a resale and being it's VWL, I am afraid that it will not go thru either, so was wondering if I shoud try going thru Disney if I get ROFR'ed.

Question now is do I need to be a DVC member already to get points at sold out resort or not??


----------



## JimMIA

ColoradoBelle1 said:
			
		

> I've been in a little contest with JimMIA to see who would get into the system first.
> I was supposed to close 3/30,but actually sent the money 3/20 so figured I'd be faster.....but NOOOOOOOO.


I was worthy!   

Sorry, couldn't resist.  Have a great trip!


----------



## LauraLea

Hi disneymiss!

Good Luck on you VWL resale.

We did pay more for the Disney contract, but then we also got more 2004 and 2005 pts as well.  Points from Disney at sold out resorts are $89/point and if you do not already have a contract, the minimum purchase is 150 pts. 

One thing I was not aware of when comparing resale to Disney, is that most sellers of a "loaded" contract will want you to pay the entire MF for 2005.  Whereas Disney will pro-rate the MF, in our case only paying 8.5 months worth.  Just something for you to consider.

Since I am an impatient person, resale at this time was not working for us.  Seems like it is taking longer for contracts to go thru the ROFR process and the vast spread of price of those waived and the ones bought back makes the process even longer if you have to try several times before being successful.

Again, best of luck to you.  We may give resale 1 more chance on BWV points if our current one does not get thru this time.

Laura


----------



## disneymiss

Laura,

Thanks for the quick reply, I am impatient too, I have plane tickets for my second trip this year and was hoping to use my own points for my room...LOL but now I am not so sure, If I have to keep waiting and going thru the process again, I will not be able to get a studio at the resort I want. I did not realize that you could possbily get a contract at a sold out resort..... amazing how much you learn when reading all the info on these boards.....Cheri


----------



## aussiemickeys

Our paperwork went missing!!!!   I just got off the phone to the Timeshare Store & Jason told me that they had just heard from Disney. About 5 of the contracts that they had sent across to them for ROFR on 3/15 had to be re faxed through as some parts of the paperwork had gone missing.  Guess what date ours was originally sent to Disney.  Yep 3/15.  So anyhoo, they now have the paperwork again & we are looking at about another week before we get an answer.  Man, I told you I ALWAYS end up in the longest line LOL!!  I am not upset at all about the missing paperwork, because let's face it these things happen, but I am hoping to use this purchase of DVC for our holiday this year (August/Sept), so I am a bag of nerves (that's the drama queen in me coming out) until we can actually book the 2 bedroom that we would like (I do have reservations elsewhere just in case).  All this for a SSR purchase that I can't purchase directly from Australia!


----------



## RayJay

aussiemickeys said:
			
		

> Our paperwork went missing!!!!   I just got off the phone to the Timeshare Store & Jason told me that they had just heard from Disney. About 5 of the contracts that they had sent across to them for ROFR on 3/15 had to be re faxed through as some parts of the paperwork had gone missing.  Guess what date ours was originally sent to Disney.  Yep 3/15.  So anyhoo, they now have the paperwork again & we are looking at about another week before we get an answer.  Man, I told you I ALWAYS end up in the longest line LOL!!  I am not upset at all about the missing paperwork, because let's face it these things happen, but I am hoping to use this purchase of DVC for our holiday this year (August/Sept), so I am a bag of nerves (that's the drama queen in me coming out) until we can actually book the 2 bedroom that we would like (I do have reservations elsewhere just in case).  All this for a SSR purchase that I can't purchase directly from Australia!




Yikes, mine went out 2 weeks ago, so at least I missed that date!!


Sorry
RayJay


----------



## keishashadow

Wonder if the "missing paperwork" of two weeks ago will slow things down even moreso in the ROFR process!  I just called TS and they said we were  actually sent in on 4/1-April Fools Day LOL,  and that we're just waiting (along with lots of other great folks).

Good luck to all - waiting builds character, doesn't it?


----------



## timmykayla

Here We Go Again....
Our first offer was bought back so we are trying again.  Our new contract has April use year, 0 points this year, all 210 points available on April 2006, $77 a point.  It was sent to Disney This morning (April 15th).


----------



## Scratch42

CELEBRATE! CELEBRATE! DANCE TO THE MUSIC!
    

It's been a lousy week 'cause I have the flu!

But when I got home this afternoon on my answering machine was those sweet words I have been waiting so long to hear.............

"Disney Waived Their Rights!"

I am soon to be the owner of...........

200 BCV Dec UY @ $82.00!

   

A Great Big Thank You to Beca for all she has done!   and all the hard work she has put into this thread!  

Good Luck to All those still waiting!  There is still hope!

In this case it was well worth the wait!

Scratch


----------



## disgirl

Scratch42  Congrats!!  That is such great news for you.  I am so sorry you have the flu, but hopefully the good news and the fact that you can relax and not have to worry about the dreaded ROFR any more will hopefully make you feel much better!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Had to post again to this thread to say:

Welcome Home, Scratch42!!!!!

You are the one with the way far out closing date, right?  If so, hope it passes quickly for you


----------



## senecabeach

Scratch42.....

*After all these months of getting ROFRed and NOW...finally SUCCESS!!*

*YA HOO !!  Yea...for Pixie Dust!!*  

 :thewave: *YES...YES...YES... KUDO's to YOU !!* :thewave: 

 _*Welcome Home !!*_


----------



## JimMIA

CONGRATS SCRATCH42!!!


----------



## Oz-Ma

Scratch 42 :thewave: , I am sp happy for you!  Patience pays off!!  Welcome Home!


----------



## Beca

Scratch42....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!  If ANYONE deserves to pass...it is DEFINITELY you!!!  Welcome home fellow BCV owner!!!!!!      

It's ABOUT TIME!!!!!!  And, it is a GREAT HONOR....to add you to the "passed" list!!!!  

timmykayla - What resort is your contract for?

aussiemickeys - either DVC is getting really slammed and is losing things a LOT, or they are just being VERY careful.  I have sold one contract, and purchased another one, where right around 3-3.5 weeks into ROFR, they contacted our closing agent to have a part of our contract "re-faxed" to them.  I really don't think they are "losing" them....I really think they are being VERY careful because they are ROFR'ing more.  I don't know...I don't really understand it all, but it just seems they are asking the closing/resale agents to "re-fax" an awful lot.

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 -  200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!  



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
LauraLea - 150 BWV (Jun) $70 75 '05 (sub 3/28)
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
JandD Mom - 300 BWV (Jun) $80 48 '03, all '04 (banked) & all '05 (sub 4/11)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 (Apr)  $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)


----------



## Scratch42

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Wonder if the "missing paperwork" of two weeks ago will slow things down even moreso in the ROFR process!  I just called TS and they said we were  actually sent in on 4/1-April Fools Day LOL,  and that we're just waiting (along with lots of other great folks).
> 
> Good luck to all - waiting builds character, doesn't it?



Apparently not!

I got the call from the Timeshare Closing Company!  I phoned my agent and he had not heard as of yet!

But he did inform me that my contract was one that was resent!LOL  I told him Disney doesn't like me!   

I think Disney is just making sure all the "T's are crossed" and the "I's are dotted!" 

Yes, my closing can't happen until July 5th!  But that is OK, since with the calculations provided here, I should be in the system just in time for my Birthday!  And I for one cannot think of a better Birthday Gift!LOL

Good Luck Everybody!

Scratch


----------



## champagne27

So happy for you Scratch42 - bet you can't wait to go and here Welcome Home!!!!!  

~champagnek


----------



## keishashadow

Scratch42 - Congratulations!!!!, I'm sure this will be a birthday to remember.


----------



## timmykayla

Beca,

Sorry i left out the resort.  It's for the Boardwalk!


----------



## Beca

timmykayla - got 'ya!!

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!  



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
LauraLea - 150 BWV (Jun) $70 75 '05 (sub 3/28)
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)


----------



## Beca

Well guys....I'm gonna sign off now.  We are headin' out EARLY tomorrow morning for my first stay at OKW (I'll let you know what I think of it when I get back). 

Sceneabeach has GRACIOUSLY offered to "cover" for me until I get home (Thanks SOOO much!!!.....you KNOW I will return the favor anytime!!!), and I look forward to hearing LOTS of good news when I get back!!!!

Have a wonderful week!!!

 

Beca


----------



## LauraLea

Got ROFR'd on our BWV contract as well.  Since we do not see a resale available right now with an Oct UY, I think we will just buy thru Disney.

Sceneabeach, I'll be joining you on your waitlist thread.

Laura


----------



## Scratch42

So Sorry to hear this.

Good Luck with an add on thru Disney!

 

Scratch


----------



## senecabeach

LauraLea......
*Sooooo sorry this happened to you...again!!   *   

Yes...you can join me on the "wait list"..where we can grow old together!!  


PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (Dec) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 4/13, ROFR'd 4/18)


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)


----------



## keishashadow

So sorry LauraLea, must be very discouraging for you, hope your waitlist comes through soon.

Is there a thread on this site for waitlists, if so, can anyone post it?  Thanks.


----------



## senecabeach

keishashadow...

YES....Here is the "Wait List" thread and YES...anyone can post and I will add it to the master.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=735842


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks - SenecaBeach, interesting reading.


----------



## RayJay

LauraLea said:
			
		

> Got ROFR'd on our BWV contract as well.  Since we do not see a resale available right now with an Oct UY, I think we will just buy thru Disney.
> 
> Sceneabeach, I'll be joining you on your waitlist thread.
> 
> Laura



Laura,

Sorry for you not getting this.

Was that a Jun UY? Sceneabeach has it listed as Dec UY in the recent update.

I'm asking cause I am waiting for mine to go thru, and its Jun UY. That's
2 ROFR's on BWV Jun UY in the last 2 weeks, Am I next?

Should know soon. 
RayJay


----------



## JimMIA

For those of you struggling with ROFR, I have started a thread over on the DVC Forum to try to generate some creative ideas to get people through ROFR.  You'll see some that look a bit far-fetched, as with any "creative" endeavor, but you may see that one idea that makes your deal work.

The thread is called "One strategy for resale" and it is here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=794010

Good luck to all.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

_Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (Dec) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 4/13, ROFR'd 4/18)_

Am I reading this right?  You submitted April 13th and they ROFR'd April 18th?  It looks like they were looking to ROFR you...WOW...that was a fast decision!

On the other hand, isn't 70 a point pretty low especially for these "premium" resorts?  I call them premium because they are sold out.  I really don't blame Disney since they can turn around and resell them for $89. But I still understand that it stinks for you

Lauralea, I am new at this and currently chewing my nails waiting for my 50 points at $75 for OKW to go through, but I am just curious about why the price was $70.  I might be reading your details wrong, but it looks like the contacts were "stripped", so I am thinking that is why.  I also thought that in the past Disney historically stayed away from stripped contracts.  Now when Disney sells them, do the new owners have to wait or does Disney refresh the contract with points?

This is such a mind game with someone at Disney sitting with their dart board gleefully rubbing their hands together mumbling "who's turn today".  On one hand though, they are disappointing the people purchasing resale but on the other, someone's waitlist came through.

Just curious.

Lisa


----------



## LauraLea

RayJay,

Yes, is was a June UY.  Disney should have plenty of June contracts by now.  Let's hope yours gets through.

Lisa,

The BWV contract was submitted 3/24, so it took 3.5 wks.  The VWL contract took exactly 30 days.  It too was a stripped contract, only 75 2004 points left.  Since one passed at $69 recently, we really thought we had a chance.  Not sure how Disney does it, but it does seem like the contracts are refreshed with points when you buy direct from Disney.

Best of luck to you on your OKW contract.

Laura


----------



## senecabeach

Ooops...now we're current!!  

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)


----------



## jjnv

We received our new member welcome package yesterday  

But there is no id card or any personal information.  Is there another letter on the way?


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Your member id card will come in a separate letter, jjnv.  You will also get  separate mail with username and password info for the dvcmember.com site.  Then, you will start to get other exciting mail about add-ons and perks and discounts    You will love it


----------



## supernurse99

Hi all,

I'm a new forum member but a long-time Disney lover. Just got news yesterday that we passed the ROFR and now will be the proud owners of OKW 190 pts @ $73/point UY August. We are so excited because being Canadians made it a bit more complicated than usual to get into DVC. We plan on going to EPCOT Food and Wine Festival in the fall and the cruise in March.

Cathy

Off Property (1994), CBR(1999), All Stars Music (2001)
 CSR (2004) PO-Riverside (2005)


----------



## JimMIA

Congratulations and welcome home, Cathy!


----------



## senecabeach

Cathy...  Good for YOU !!  Let me know what pts. your getting and when it was submitted ..and I'll post the info !!

 *WELCOME HOME !!*  

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 ??? 



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)


----------



## mgrebenc

We found out Monday we did not pass ROFR.  An OKW contract,230 points @ 70.00 point.  All 05 coming in SEPT, no banked.  The agent said she has seen 73 and 74 for OKW going thru though.

We just today put a bid on 150 HH points.  No banked, all 150 coming in OCT.  We met the asking price of 72.00.  Agent had no real feel if this one would pass or not.

Mary


----------



## JimMIA

mgrebenc said:
			
		

> We found out Monday we did not pass ROFR.  An OKW contract,230 points @ 70.00 point.  All 05 coming in SEPT, no banked.  The agent said she has seen 73 and 74 for OKW going thru though.
> 
> We just today put a bid on 150 HH points.  No banked, all 150 coming in OCT.  We met the asking price of 72.00.  Agent had no real feel if this one would pass or not.
> 
> Mary


 I was also told that OKW had been ROFR'd at 72, but that information was received in early February.  The number is probably different now, although 73 just passed this week.


----------



## senecabeach

Mgrebenc....

Sorry about the ROFR...but...wonderful to see you're back on your feet and in the game again!!

Good Luck !!  

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19) 



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6)

Jerry just emailed me that we passed.

Lisa


----------



## MaryAnnBaum

We submitted a contract to Disney on 4/14 for 400 SSR points at $84 per point.  The contract has a Dec use year, 400 points from '03 and 400 '04 pts banked to '05... all '05 points available.  I was thinking you would want to add us to the waiting list

Mary Ann


----------



## winniedapooh

Just called Jason and he just got a bunch back today and we made it through!       I am so way psyched!  I found out I only have to rent out 52 points and the other ones that are banked from 04 I can save to use with mine!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Congrats! to winniedapooh.   

Alas, our news from Jason was different. Struck down by ROFR.  
150 pts BWV at $76, but no points until Feb 2006 (use year).

We then immediately bid $77 on a 150 pt BWV listed with 28 pts now and 150 in Feb. 06, but when Jason called the listed seller, the seller said he had already sold it himself! (w/o telling Jason).

So we will bid on another BWV contract we like, hopefully soon.  

I've concluded that the seller's price is almost irrelevant -- Disney's ROFR threshhold is the only thing that really counts.


----------



## DVCforMe

Put another one in the "Passed" column.    

VWL 150 points, Dec UY, 31 banked '03 points, all '04 and '05 coming, $78 per point.

This is our 4th re-sale add on - DVC is my favorite addiction!  I hope I'm never cured


----------



## senecabeach

NJOYURLIFE & Winniedapooh.....

_*Wonderful way to end the week !!!*_

 *WOW...Great News !!*  

MaryAnnBaum...Welcome!!! 


PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22 


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05


WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

I'm not "waiting", I'M ROFR.


----------



## keishashadow

We're ready, we're ready ... got the news we've been waiting to hear, passed ROFR yesterday!!!

Who wants to dance?              

You know my next question, when will I close (paid for expedited)/book our 1st trip?


----------



## keishashadow

JoeEpcotRocks said:
			
		

> I'm not "waiting", I'M ROFR.


Sorry to hear you didn't pass ROFR, better luck next time.


----------



## senecabeach

JoeEpcotRocks...SORRY to hear this BAD news  ...but...
Good to see its not stopping you!!  
Let us know what the particulars are on the new BWV contract.  
*YOU GO !!!! *  

 *YES..YES..Congratulations to ALL !!*  

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe -  150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)

WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01) 
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)


----------



## DVCforMe

Sorry, forgot the submission date.  We submitted on April 1st - hoping not to be fooled


----------



## RayJay

keishashadow said:
			
		

> We're ready, we're ready ... got the news we've been waiting to hear, passed ROFR yesterday!!!
> 
> Who wants to dance?
> 
> You know my next question, when will I close (paid for expedited)/book our 1st trip?



Kei

Congrats to you,

RayJay


----------



## RayJay

Hi again everyone,

Jason just said we passed ROFR.

Glad to be back.
RayJay


----------



## keishashadow

RayJay said:
			
		

> Hi again everyone,
> 
> Jason just said we passed ROFR.
> 
> Glad to be back.
> RayJay


  Right back at you - congrats.


----------



## senecabeach

*OK Guys..its after 5 PM...I'm working on "time and a half" now!! *        

*Sure would be nice to empty out the wait list tonight!! *          

 *GOSH...what would Beca do next week?????? *  



PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)

WAITING:
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16) 
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)


----------



## RayJay

RayJay said:
			
		

> Hi again everyone,
> 
> Jason just said we passed ROFR.
> 
> Glad to be back.
> RayJay



OK, now if I look at this a little bit. here's my thoughts.

Colmenares got ROFR'd at $80 and we passed at $78, same resort same UY.
So it can't be based on price?

This is our first 100 pts, we were not already owners.
So it can't be you already have to own to get by ROFR. However one thing is we did own 210 at BCV 3 years ago but sold, maybe that had something to do with passing?

And lastly, my new theory, although this may have already been stated, having a good credit score (for paying dues). I don't mean to imply the others do not have good credit scores although this wouldn't seem to make sense as Disney does finance pretty easily. I'm just trying to understand why Disney would or would not ROFR.

Sorry for those who did not make it. I was really wondering if we were going to pass.

Just some thoughts for discussion.
RayJay


----------



## bezoar

RayJay said:
			
		

> OK, now if I look at this a little bit. here's my thoughts.
> 
> Colmenares got ROFR'd at $80 and we passed at $78, same resort same UY.
> So it can't be based on price?


I'm a newbie here, but following with great interest. Other possibilities (that have been mentioned elsewhere):

1) although not listed, perhaps Colmenares had a "seller will pay closing fees" stipulation, which at $450 for 100 points, would have made his offer "equivalent" to $75.50 / point? Or maintenance fees.

2) perhaps Disney had one person on waiting list for BWV Jun 100 points, and now that the request has been filled, yours passed through?

3) the secretive fiend in the DVC office threw his dart, and it hit "Pass ROFR" for you but not for Colmenares?

In any case, congratulations to you!


----------



## RayJay

bezoar said:
			
		

> 2) perhaps Disney had one person on waiting list for BWV Jun 100 points, and now that the request has been filled, yours passed through?
> 
> 3) the secretive fiend in the DVC office threw his dart, and it hit "Pass ROFR" for you but not for Colmenares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 3 has been mentioned here several times, I'm more apt to believe
> number 2, if they have people on the waitlist you don't get it, no matter
> what the price.
> 
> RayJay
Click to expand...


----------



## Beca

Hi everyone!!!  I just got home from WDW!!  It was wonderful, but unfortunately....all SIX of us got something "punky" from WDW....I swear it is one giant petri dish!!!

I am SOOO happy to see that so many got good news while I was gone!!!  And, I am really sorry for those that did not pass.  I hope next time brings you better luck!!!

And....a BIG "Thank you" to sceneabeach for keeping up with this thread while I was gone!!!  It looks like you were REALLY busy!!! 
         

I will post a trip report later.  All in all...it was a WONDERFUL trip!!!

 

Beca


----------



## Scratch42

RayJay said:
			
		

> bezoar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) perhaps Disney had one person on waiting list for BWV Jun 100 points, and now that the request has been filled, yours passed through?
> 
> 
> 
> RayJay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, 'cause when I was waiting for BCV points, there were 3 people waiting for DEC UY.
> 
> I still say it's the Dart Board, but now I'm begining to wonder if they throw the files up into the air and see where they land!
> 
> Files have gone missing, so maybe they land under something, like a table, and that's why they go missing, nobody noticed that they landed under there!
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch
Click to expand...


----------



## senecabeach

Beleive ME...there is no priority or special consideration given to those on the "wait list".....even existing members.....UGH!!    

Yea....I'm beginning to like the "dart board" theory too !!! Ah...the wait..


----------



## disneymiss

Put another one in the "Passed" column.  Yeah, I passed......it was the longest 3 weeks ever......

VWL 100 points, Dec UY, 100 banked '04 points, all '05 coming, $79 per point.


----------



## Scratch42

Congratulations!

WELCOME HOME!

Scratch


PS the next wait is getting the paperwork from the Closing Company!

Boy Am I getting great at waiting now! NOT!LOL


----------



## RayJay

disneymiss said:
			
		

> Put another one in the "Passed" column.  Yeah, I passed......it was the longest 3 weeks ever......
> 
> VWL 100 points, Dec UY, 100 banked '04 points, all '05 coming, $79 per point.



Congratulations Disneymiss. Now we wait again.

RayJay


----------



## aussiemickeys

Good news!  Found out this morning (22nd USA time) that Disney had waived thier ROFR on our purchase of 150 SSR points.  The strange part though is that the closing company was told of this on the 14th (I phoned them & got this confirmed).  I don't know what the mix up was, but about a week ago which was around the 14/15th I was told by The Timeshare Store that they had heard from Disney & that some of our paperwork needed to be refaxed over & we would be looking at another week wait before we got an answer.  Well this sort of turned out to be true as it was approx 1 week before we found out about Disney waiving on the contract (1 week prior), but we could have had our answer sooner.  I don't understand where the mix up was, but I have decided to look on the bright side (besides the obvious - WOO HOO, we passed!) & enjoy the fact that the waiting time before we get our closing papers should seem shorter (as they have had the go ahead since the 14th already). Can't wait for this whole process to be over to tell you the truth. The end result is SO worth it though!


----------



## Beca

aussiemickeys...CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am not sure what is going on with DVC, but two of my contracts had to be re-faxed as well.  That seems to be happening a LOT lately!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)

WAITING:

depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)


----------



## RayJay

Beca

Disneymiss passed, did you miss her post? I believe she can come off waiting.

Congrats Aussies

RayJay


----------



## LauraLea

JoeEpcotRocks said:
			
		

> Alas, our news from Jason was different. Struck down by ROFR.



I am so sorry to hear this Joe.  After making it thru ROFR once and still not getting the contract, you deserved better this time.

I admire you ability to stick with it and try again.  

Good Luck.  I'll be watching and sending you pixie dust for your next contract.

Laura


----------



## Beca

RayJay....yes, I did "miss" disneymiss...sorry about that!!  You are moved!!

JoeEpcotRocks...I agree with LauraLea....I am CERTAINLY rooting for you over here!!!      

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL - (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)

WAITING:

depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)


----------



## icydog

*winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22*

I can't believe this got through ROFR.  With all these banked points the buyer got 3 years for the price of one.  I wish I saw this ad, maybe I would have bought it, even though I am downsizing right now.  It is a beautiful contract.  I wouldn't have offered such a low price, knowing the ROFR on a contract like this, but then I wouldn't  have gotten the sale of all sales winniedapooh did!!


----------



## keishashadow

I think this is the first property I received a call on from the Timeshare Store (maybe not?).  As I recall $76 was the asking price and by the time I returned the call (less than ten minutes) it was spoken for . . .  The small resales evidently go quickly, a good way for us newbies to test the water.  

Hope I don't catch "addonitis" too soon, hmmm part of the Contemporary might become a timeshare?


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Thanks to all who expressed sympathy for our ROFR smackdown.  

We' re still looking!  BWV's or bust.


----------



## mommary

We just got word from Jason at the Timeshare store that our bid was ok'd by Disney.  It only took about three weeks and we are moving ahead with the closing.  We bought 300 points at the Wilderness Lodge in December at $80 a point.  It also had 289 points banked from this year.  I'm very excited and look forward to being a member of DVC.
Mary


----------



## mommary

We were just told by Jason at the Timeshare store that Disney has waived the ROFD for our VWL purchase.  We bought 300 points in December at $80 a point .  This has taken about 3 weeks and are proceeding with the closing which I'm told will take another 2-3 weeks.
Very excited.
Mommary


----------



## mommary

Sorry this went through twice, I'm still figuring all this stuff out!
mommary


----------



## tigger002

Wish me luck.  I probably gave more than I had too but it appears to be hard to get a Beach Club one.  $85 no closing, Oct contract with 150 coming in October and 120 banked.  Maint fees only on 120 banked pts for months after closing so about 4 months.   I will have Disney transfer fees.


----------



## wbcincy

well, we got word that Disney waived their ROFR, so we're now officially going to be members!!!  I thought we would get through, but the nervousness was still there.  Now just anticipating getting the closing done and our first reservation in.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Congratulations, mommary and wbcincy!!!!

Welcome Home!!!

  to tigger002!


----------



## Beca

mommary and wbcincy....CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

tigger002....you are now added!!  Good luck!!!    

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)

WAITING:

depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05.  Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee.  Seller pays closing costs.


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

I'm almost at the top of the waiting list, I hope I get my news this week.  $77 has me nervous, but it's a stripped contract and I just bought a 150pt contract through Disney so maybe they'll be nice and let it go !!!    

Good Luck to everyone else !!!!!


----------



## JeanJoe

We've been lurking here for a while, and appreciate all the helpful posts that have gotten us up to speed.

Here's another one to add to the waiting list:

150 points BWV (Jun), $78, all '05, seller pays closing (submitted 4/21)

Wish us luck -- if we get it, we'll be joining DVC!

Joe + Jean


----------



## JimMIA

One comment, and maybe Beca or someone else can join in.

I didn't think this was possible, but on another thread on resale, a couple of people have said they got ROFR'd, made a counter offer for more money, and then got through.  

Does anyone know whether that is still permitted?  If so, chime in, because it would be a shame to see one of our partners in crime here go down for $1 per point if they have the option of countering.


----------



## Scratch42

JimMIA said:
			
		

> One comment, and maybe Beca or someone else can join in.
> 
> I didn't think this was possible, but on another thread on resale, a couple of people have said they got ROFR'd, made a counter offer for more money, and then got through.
> 
> Does anyone know whether that is still permitted?  If so, chime in, because it would be a shame to see one of our partners in crime here go down for $1 per point if they have the option of countering.



Interested also to know this, because I was not given the chance but then again I barely gave Jason a word in edge wise when I found out and I wanted that BCV one before somone else got it!LOL  

I know people have upped their ante prior to being ROFR but not after?

Scratch


----------



## keishashadow

A bunch of us newbies passed ROFR last Thursday. Originally, I was told by the closing company that the DVC had 5 business days to sign off/prepare the estoppel papers and that we should close on 4/29.  Today when I called to check on the progress, I was told to call back on 5/3 or 5/6 for an update.  As a licensed Real Estate Salesperson in PA I'm used to dealing with written, binding closing dates.    

Does anyone remember how long it took them to close after passing ROFR  (using expedited service)?  Yes, we're chomping at the bit to make that 1st reservation.  Thanks.


----------



## JimMIA

keishashadow said:
			
		

> A bunch of us newbies passed ROFR last Thursday. Originally, I was told by the closing company that the DVC had 5 business days to sign off/prepare the estoppel papers and that we should close on 4/29.  Today when I called to check on the progress, I was told to call back on 5/3 or 5/6 for an update.  As a licensed Real Estate Salesperson in PA I'm used to dealing with written, binding closing dates.
> 
> Does anyone remember how long it took them to close after passing ROFR  (using expedited service)?  Yes, we're chomping at the bit to make that 1st reservation.  Thanks.


 Hi Keisha,
We used expedited service.  Passed ROFR on March 10 and closed on March 30, and that was with wiring the money.  Disney is not the only potential bottleneck.  If your sellers don't execute the closing documents in a timely manner, that is more likely to slow you down that Disney.  I think the closing company has to get the estoppel paperwork, then prepare the closing packages, then send them out to both parties, get them back, etc.  It ain't quick, but I got the impression the closing company was doing everything they could to expedite things.

After closing, count on the full 10 days before being in the system.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

When I first read of this issue being raised, I stepped back and thought maybe it will die in that particular thread, but since it didn't, here goes folks.  A while ago, we gave the purchaser an opportunity to increase their purchase price after being ROFR'd.  Disney stepped in and let us know in no uncertain terms that once they got involved, we as the Broker were to step out, as they had spent time and money researching their stance on that particular contract and the negotiations were OVER!!!

The most recent sellers tell us that when they contacted Disney about the possibility of DVC buying back their property and not going through the Resale process, they were offered $55 per point.  Such a DEAL!!!

Do I agree with it? NO!!  But you tell me what we're to do.  How else are these DVC owners going to sell their property for any reasonable price if companies like ours are not available to help them.

I hope that working together, on this particular issue, we can somehow bring about a fair and equitable solution to the ROFR process.

Sincerely,
Thomas E. Yeary (Tom)
Owner/Broker
The Timeshare Store, Inc.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

We were able to counter-offer on our resale and made it through ROFR the second time around.  But, that was a year ago and it was a FSBO.  We actually changed the terms a bit and went with a lower price per point that resulted in a few hundred dollars more coming out of our pockets.  I'm still shaking my head over that one.


----------



## icydog

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> But, that was a year ago and it was a FSBO.  *We actually changed the terms a bit and went with a lower price per point that resulted in a few hundred dollars more coming out of our pockets.*  I'm still shaking my head over that one.



Whaja'say???  

Did you ever sit in the back of  geometry class and say to yourself,"I just don't get it"  Well I am sitting in the back of my office shaking my head thinking "I just don't get it"  


By the way what in the world is FSBO?


----------



## jekjones1558

> By the way what in the world is FSBO?



FSBO = For Sale By Owner


----------



## keishashadow

JimMIA said:
			
		

> After closing, count on the full 10 days before being in the system.



I'm learning not to count   . . ., looks like it will be a good 30 days before we can make a res, perhaps I misunderstood the closing co?  

JimMIA, great thread you set up for potential DVC buyers, very informative.  Thanks.


----------



## Poorman

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> When I first read of this issue being raised, I stepped back and thought maybe it will die in that particular thread, but since it didn't, here goes folks.  A while ago, we gave the purchaser an opportunity to increase their purchase price after being ROFR'd.  Disney stepped in and let us know in no uncertain terms that once they got involved, we as the Broker were to step out, as they had spent time and money researching their stance on that particular contract and the negotiations were OVER!!!
> 
> The most recent sellers tell us that when they contacted Disney about the possibility of DVC buying back their property and not going through the Resale process, they were offered $55 per point.  Such a DEAL!!!
> 
> Do I agree with it? NO!!  But you tell me what we're to do.  How else are these DVC owners going to sell their property for any reasonable price if companies like ours are not available to help them.
> 
> I hope that working together, on this particular issue, we can somehow bring about a fair and equitable solution to the ROFR process.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Thomas E. Yeary (Tom)
> Owner/Broker
> The Timeshare Store, Inc.



Tom, about 2 years ago I bought the 500 point BWV contract through your company,I was ROFR'd, at Pat's suggestion I offered $2 more per point and being stubborn I did it and it went through. So it worked then. Am I wrong but can't I back out of a sale at any time? How can Disney force me to sell my contract to them?

BTW that same contract Pat just sold again.


----------



## JimMIA

icy-dog said:
			
		

> Whaja'say???
> 
> Did you ever sit in the back of  geometry class and say to yourself,"I just don't get it"  Well I am sitting in the back of my office shaking my head thinking "I just don't get it"


It's actually pretty straightforward.  You change the terms, decreasing the per-point cost by the current rate of inflation minus your youngest daughter's age (doesn't work with boys), multiply that by 3 times Pi, plus seven, carry the thumb...and viola!


----------



## DVCconvert

> Disney stepped in and let us know in no uncertain terms that once they got involved, we as the Broker were to step out, as they had spent time and money researching their stance on that particular contract and the negotiations were OVER!!!



Ya know Tom, that's a particularily foolish position for the Disney company to take.  If they were to allow for counters, they might see the value of those offers meet, possibly exceed, their pricing for add-ons.  Once a prospective buyer has an emotional committment to a contract, it should be comparitively easy to bump up the price (granted, some are fixated on the price per point - but that's not the majority in my opinion).


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

icy-dog said:
			
		

> Whaja'say???
> 
> Did you ever sit in the back of  geometry class and say to yourself,"I just don't get it"  Well I am sitting in the back of my office shaking my head thinking "I just don't get it"
> 
> 
> By the way what in the world is FSBO?



For Sale By Owner (thanks Jean!)

Sorry -- I'll try to 'splain it a little better: The seller was going to pay closing costs plus give us a credit of $10/pt. for the current use year's points they had already borrowed with a selling price of $68/pt.  When we countered, we took away the credits and lowered our price to $65/pt.

However, JimMIA'a formula was a lot more interesting!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Alot has changed since you purchased your 500pts 2 years ago. 

 The episode I'm referring to happened within the last few months.

Tom


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Poorman said:
			
		

> How can Disney force me to sell my contract to them?
> 
> I apologize for not answering this question.
> 
> Disney has ROFR.  The seller has already accepted the agreed upon terms when the contract is submitted.  Therefore, it is a done deal!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Tom


----------



## T.E. Yeary

DVCconvert said:
			
		

> Ya know Tom, that's a particularily foolish position for the Disney company to take.  If they were to allow for counters, they might see the value of those offers meet, possibly exceed, their pricing for add-ons.  Once a prospective buyer has an emotional committment to a contract, it should be comparitively easy to bump up the price (granted, some are fixated on the price per point - but that's not the majority in my opinion).



You are so right about the emotional attachment.  Think about it, how many times have you heard about a customer being ROFR'd, they are so disappointed that the resale process didn't work for them, they turn around and buy the same number of points, at the same Resort from Disney at the higher price.  Where do you think those DVC points came from?


----------



## Beca

JeanJoe - I have you in.  Good luck!!

Wow!!  What a lively discussion!!  Calypso...thanks for "chiming in" on this one.  I have referenced many times how you did a successfull "re-submit", but I always feel a little guilty for doing so...like you are over there thinking, "Shut up, Beca"   .  Anyway...thanks for telling your story.  

I think T.E. Yeary is onto something (okay, in his position...I'm sure he is onto many things!!!  ).  I remember hearing both from my guide, and another realtor that the whole "re-submit" on a ROFR'd contract was a DVC "courtesy" thing....that DVC doesn't have to allow it.  I was told by both parties that DVC recently made it clear, that while they used to allow this practice, they are no longer interested in doing so.  I think they probably do have the "upper hand" at this stage in the negotiations, and since the number of members who want add-ons at sold out resorts is so high, they want every contract they can reasonably afford.  



PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)

WAITING:

depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8) 
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)


----------



## Oz-Ma

keishashadow said:
			
		

> A bunch of us newbies passed ROFR last Thursday. Originally, I was told by the closing company that the DVC had 5 business days to sign off/prepare the estoppel papers and that we should close on 4/29.  Today when I called to check on the progress, I was told to call back on 5/3 or 5/6 for an update.  As a licensed Real Estate Salesperson in PA I'm used to dealing with written, binding closing dates.
> 
> Does anyone remember how long it took them to close after passing ROFR  (using expedited service)?  Yes, we're chomping at the bit to make that 1st reservation.  Thanks.




We passed ROFR on 4/4.  We did use expedited service as well.  Thanks to a quick turn around by Timeshare Closing Services and cooperation by the seller in getting the paperwork in, my paperwork was sent to Disney on 4/20 (7 days before the estimated closing date!!!)   

As of yesterday I was not "completely" in the system, but it is anticipated that by the end of the day I will be.  Honestly, I think that the fact that my waitlist for Wilderness Lodge points came up yesterday may help me get to being able to make a reservation a bit quicker, since I needed to own (100 BCV resale points), prior to having my add on for 50 points put through.  Special thanks to the Timeshare Store and my guide Judy Kaufman for making this happen!!!   

I was particularly anxious to make a reservation since we have airline tickets for the week after Thanksgiving, which is a known busy time at the DVC.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JimMIA

"Getting in the system" is apparently a two-step process.  First, your name  goes in as an owner, but without any points.  Then, the points are added to the account.  In my case and a couple of others that I know of, the points went in on the next business day.

Also, check your points carefully to be sure they are right.  In my case, the contract came with '04 points which were supposed to be available and bankable.  When the points finally got into the account, they had already been banked.  All of the paperwork prior to the closing indicated that they had not been banked.  That was no issue for us, because that's what we were going to do anyway, but double-check everything.

If there is some problem, get in touch with the resale broker or closing agent ASAP and get them to fix it.


----------



## Oz-Ma

Thanks, JimMIA!!!  

Good advice for me, as well as anyone else going through this process!!!  That is the best thing about this board- fellow DVCers are the best!


----------



## jnrrt

Just FYI, and not telling people to try this, but it's what happened for us. 

I did not know that getting into the system was in 2 steps.  When I called to make my reservation, I was pleasantly surprised to find that I was already in the system as it was earlier than I expected.  I did not verify my points first, but just asked about availability.  They had what I wanted, but when I went to reserve it she saw I had no points listed.  Since it was a GV at OKW, and would not necessarily be there the next day, somehow she "held" it for me.  I did not ask her to do that, but it was really nice.  I was also relieved to see that others had gotten their names in before their points showed up since I thought they had lost mine somehow.  I think the MS person thought this too - I'm not sure she'd seen that before which may explain why she was so helpful.  So I don't know if they'd do that normally, but when I called back 2 days later (that's what she said to do, "Call back in 2 days, and I'll make sure we find your points"), they had my points and found the GV she had held for me.   

Again, I'm not sure if this was because she hadn't seen that before.  Maybe if they know that happens they'd just tell you to call back.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Beca said:
			
		

> Wow!!  What a lively discussion!!  Calypso...thanks for "chiming in" on this one.  I have referenced many times how you did a successfull "re-submit", but I always feel a little guilty for doing so...like you are over there thinking, "Shut up, Beca"   .  Anyway...thanks for telling your story.



No problem.  I have realized after-the-fact that we were very lucky with our circumstances.  I have often wondered if the reason we were allowed to resubmit has anything to do with the fact that we live in a state that DVC is not licensed in.  It could be that they cut us a little slack knowing we could not buy directly from them unless we came to Florida.  I guess I'll never know for sure...just glad it all worked out!!!


----------



## depilot

Sorry I took so long waiting on ROFR.  I passed about 2 weeks ago, but I was waiting on my closing documents to see if I had to pay the transfer fee.(I wanted to make sure 79.17 BCV was an accurate number-comparing apples to apples).  Best of luck to everyone else and thanks again for keeping this up BECA.

By the way still waiting on the documents -but saw I was 1 on the waiting list


----------



## keishashadow

As I indicated before, a FL/DVC timeshare closing is evidently way different from the many I coordinated in PA.

At the risk of being VERY dense, will anyone please clarify what constitutes the actual closing?  I'm operating under the assumption that once estoppel is completed,  we & the Sellers return our duly executed closing docs (along with our cert. check),the deed will then go to the courthouse for recording?  

At that point, DVC is notified and we're in the system in 10 days?

Will we actually receive a recorded deed (no liens, cash purchase)?

Worrier that I am, has anyone had their Seller back out at this point before closing?  I'm wondering if FL will hold them to performance of the contract (after the 10 day recission period)?

Sorry if these questions have all been answered before.  I'm used to dealing with closing dates "set in stone", at least a month ahead of time.  This is a different animal.


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

Now I am at the top of the waiting list.     Please let me be next !!! Please, Please, Please !!!!!!      I hate waiting    , whoever said patience is a virtue should have their head examined.    

Congrats depilot !!!!!!


----------



## JimMIA

keishashadow said:
			
		

> As I indicated before, a FL/DVC timeshare closing is evidently way different from the many I coordinated in PA.
> 
> At the risk of being VERY dense, will anyone please clarify what constitutes the actual closing?  I'm operating under the assumption that once estoppel is completed,  we & the Sellers return our duly executed closing docs (along with our cert. check),the deed will then go to the courthouse for recording?


Right, that - plus the disbursement of the proceeds - is closing.  


> At that point, DVC is notified and we're in the system in 10 days?


Right, 10 days...give or take a day or two.





> Will we actually receive a recorded deed (no liens, cash purchase)?


Yes, you will receive a certified copy of the recorded deed.





> Worrier that I am, has anyone had their Seller back out at this point before closing?  I'm wondering if FL will hold them to performance of the contract (after the 10 day recission period)?


That's actually a legitimate worry, although it doesn't happen often.  There was recently a case where one buyer backed out on both LauraLea and JoeEpcotRocks during the closing process.  They went all the way through ROFR and then had the buyer back out using excuses that were trivial...to be very kind.  Those sellers happened to be in the UK, but even if they had been here, I don't think there would have been any realistic recourse.  Sure you could sue for specific performance, but realistically, are you gonna do that for a $15-20,000 contract?  Probably not a very cost-effective solution.

However, those situations are very rare.  I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## jnrrt

Just wanted to add that we were told we would not get a copy of the deed itself for 2 or more months, but we were in the system and able to use our points about a week after all the closing papers were signed and returned and the money all changed hands.  Just the recording of the deed takes longer, but according to Disney, we're all done.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks to you all for "holding my hand".  We've bought & sold several properties thus far, but none has been quite so nerve-wracking.  Must have something to do with the whole WDW magic/fantasy aspect that has us so emotional.  I promise I won't whine on this subject again (until we close LOL).


----------



## JimMIA

AHEM!  Getting back to ROFR...

Tom Yeary posted some interesting numbers on another thread, which can be found here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=802350

They are some stats on ROFR's recently, and also the latest 15 ROFR prices they have seen at TTS.


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

> SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8)





Well, you can take me off the waiting list.

I got the call today from the Timeshare Store.

"Unfortunately, Disney decided to exercise right of first refusal .....  "

Oh, well   

To keep up on your statistics, the contract had 105 points coming in 2006.

So now I called Disney and went back on their waitlist.

Good Luck to everyone


----------



## JeanJoe

SpoonfulofSugar said:
			
		

> I got the call today from the Timeshare Store.



Sorry to hear it.

Now that my wife and I are in the waiting game too, I understand the frustration. Good luck with the waiting list.


----------



## Beca

depilot...CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is a GREAT price on BCV!!!

SpoonfulofSugar...I'm so sorry!!! The good news is that the BCV waitlist seems to be much shorter these days...I hope you get your points very soon!!! 

PASSED:
Tink10 - 25 BWV (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 1/14, passed on 2/2)
hannahr - 250 OKW (Oct) $74, 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (paying half of '04 MF's) (sub 1/12, passed 2/2)
Daname - 160 BWV $78 with banked 2004 (sub.1/21, passed 2/3)
happyatdisney - 150 HH $71(Dec) 131 '03 all 04 & 05 (passed 2/3)
Blue&Gold - 350 BWV (Dec) $78 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/18, pass 2/3)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV $77 '04 pts, all '05 pts (went to DVC on 1/21, pass2/4)
Beca - 150 BCV (Aug) $83 all '05 + 137 '04 (went to DVC 1/24, pass 2/4)
triple7 - 100 BCV (Dec) $84 all '04 &'05 (sub. on 1/20, pass 2/4)
N&B'smom - VWL $77 (pass 2/4)
ScottLea94 - 205 HH $70 62 '04 all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/4)
NYsHiddenMickey - 150 BWV (Dec) $78 255 banked '03 & '04, all '05 (sub1/27, pass 2/9)
Cinderpals - 350 BCV (Mar) $81 21banked '04, all '05 (sub 1/21, pass 2/9)
DisZip - 150 VWL (Feb) $78 92 banked from '04 & all '05 (pass 2/9)
Iankh - 200 VWL (Aug) $76 55 banked from '04 & 181 of '05 (sub, 1/28 pass 2/9)
reesecup - 150 BWV $80 75 '03, all '04 & '05 (sub. appx. 1/26, pass 2/9)
Disneyrsh - 350 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/9)
DVCforMe - 360 VWL (Aug)$76 144 '04 , all '05 (pass 2/9)
Tink Tatoo - 150 OKW (June) $74 150 banked '04, all '05 points(sub 2/7, pass 2/14)
Disneyrsh - 300 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub. appx 1/17, pass 2/14)
mcorbo - 200 VWL (Oct) $80 18 '03, all '04 , all '05 (sent 02/02, pass 2/14)
minnie33 - 200 VWL (April) $79 (sub 2/1, pass 2/15)
jbhaupt - 150 BWV (Oct) $76 all '05 (sub2/1, pass 2/16)
LauraLea - 80 VWL (Mar) $79 all 05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/18)
Magicalfun - 80 BCV (Oct) $88 all '03, '04, '05 (pass 2/21)
Scotch - 140 OKW (Oct) $70 all'05 (Sub 2/8, pass 2/21)
amyah - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 (Sub 2/7, pass 2/24)
Stitch 03 - 60 OKW $75 (June) all '05 (sub appx 2/16, pass 2/28)
jjnv - 216 OKW $74 (Dec) all 04 banked,all '05 (sub 2/14, pass 2/28)
HONI - 230 OKW $75 230 banked '04, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 2/28)
Scott H - 200 HH $70 all '05 (sub 2/22, pass 2/28)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sent 2/7, pass 2/28)
lsl - 225 SSR (Jun) $79 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
Al D - 200 BWV $80 all '04 & '05 (sub appx. 2/8, pass 2/28)
Al D - 306 BWV $80 (Dce)186 '03, all 04 and 05 (sub 2/15, pass 2/28)
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)

WAITING:
 DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)


----------



## Scratch42

For those that have not passed ROFR, I know your pain!

and

WELCOME HOME to those that have!

Scratch


----------



## Simba's Mom

Add us to your list of "waitees".  Just 15 minutes ago, our bid for 210 OKW points got accepted at $78/point, August UY, nothing banked or borrowed, all 210 points coming in August, 2005.  Yikes, my hands are shaking as I type this!


----------



## jnrrt

I know the feeling, Simba's Mom.  We couldn't believe we were taking the plunge, even though we'd talked about it for a while.

Sending pixie dust your way!    

And at $78/point I think you'll be fine!


----------



## Poorman

I don't know if any sellers have posted, but I figure any info is good.

I have sold 500 BWV points December UY 37 points for 2004 all for 2005.

The price was $77 PP and buyer pays maint on the '05 points.

Since the buyer has not posted I thought I would.

I will post after Disney does their stuff.


----------



## JimMIA

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Add us to your list of "waitees".  Just 15 minutes ago, our bid for 210 OKW points got accepted at $78/point, August UY, nothing banked or borrowed, all 210 points coming in August, 2005.  Yikes, my hands are shaking as I type this!


 You're good.


----------



## Beca

Simba's Mom and Poorman....GOOD LUCK!!!

PASSED:

DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman -  500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05


----------



## Poorman

Hey Beca,
I'm selling! I just posted on the contract because the buyer didn't.

Sorry for the confusion, As far as I'm concerned, it is sold . Either to Disney or the other person.


----------



## jellojatdisney

Hi Beca,

Add me to the list:

Waiting to here on

150 BCV at 85


----------



## utahkennedys

Please also add me to the Waiting List.

25 Pts OKW, Feb UY, $78/point
Submitted for ROFR 4/28


----------



## Beca

jelloatdisney & utahkennedys...You are now added!!!  Good luck!!    

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)


----------



## daveb12

Hi All,

I wanted to let everyone know that I was selling 180 BWV points, March year with only 59 points left for '05.  They were ROFR'ed at $75 on April 28th,2005.

All of the posts here seem to be at least 6 weeks old.  Has DVD bumped up the price they are willing to pay?

I ask because I have 270 OKW points for sale with a June use year at $72 and I don't want Disney to get any more cheap points that they then resell.

Anyone with more current data about recent ROFR for OWK.

Thanks,

Dave
daveb12@adelphia.net


----------



## icydog

I am surprised that an OKW contract for 210 pts went on sale for $78 a point.  I thought the going price would be around $75.  I have a 230 point OKW contract I would like to sell for $78 a point as well.   I am waiting to find out if a 290 BWV contract makes it through for $78.  My buyer and I researched the threshold for ROFR and decided 78 per point would be about right.  If DVC ROFRed this contract is there a mechanism in place for my buyer to counter offer with a higher per point amount?

I would like her to make it through since she and her husband love the Boardwalk and they have twin girls 7 years old.


----------



## JeanJoe

icy-dog said:
			
		

> If DVC ROFRed this contract is there a mechanism in place for my buyer to counter offer with a higher per point amount?


Tom Yeary from the TTS posted recently addressing this point. The relevant part:



			
				T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> A while ago, we gave the purchaser an opportunity to increase their purchase price after being ROFR'd. Disney stepped in and let us know in no uncertain terms that once they got involved, we as the Broker were to step out, as they had spent time and money researching their stance on that particular contract and the negotiations were OVER!!!


In the same thread, a page or so later, someone who actually successfully counter-offered posted (forget her name), but apparently that was 2 years ago.

Which is why Beca's ROFR thread is so useful for people trying to get a sense of where the threshold is, or is migrating to.

Joe


----------



## jnrrt

I don't think you can counter-offer anymore.  That is why we actually asked the seller to accept more money (not a hard sell!) because we were pretty sure we had a much better chance a few dollars higher, and would rather get it done with some peace of mind than lose it over a few hundred bucks.

BYW, I think the reason that new OKW is at $78 is that the small contracts tend to go for higher prices.  The larger ones seem to show more the norm.  I've noticed this in the asking prices for every resort.


----------



## JeanJoe

I'm wondering if I have the earliest ever case of add-on-itis. Is it possible to suffer from this ailment, if you don't even have any points?

While awaiting a ROFR decision on our entry to DVC resale contract, we've placed a bid on another contract, which can be added to the ROFR waiting list:

100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked from '03 to be used by 9/05, 100 banked from '04, 100 coming '05, buyer pays closing and '05 MF, submitted 5/2

Wish us luck! (Please, please, don't let both of them get ROFR'd...)


----------



## Beca

daveb12 - if you look toward the bottom of each list, you will see more current listings.  There was an OKW that got thru on 4/22 at $75 per point, and one that was ROFR'd on 4/18 at $70 per point.

icy-dog - I have heard that DVC is no longer allowing anyone to "re-negotiate" a contract if it gets ROFR'd.  It really is their call if they choose to allow it or not...and, I think the days of allowing it are over (at least, for now).

JeanJoe - You are added!!  Good luck with BOTH your contracts!!!


PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ROFR seemed to stabilize a bit, but it seems they have once again picked up the pace...perhaps in anticipation of the upcoming price increase?  I'm sure they probably have a rush of people that contact them at the last minute to buy points before they go up.  It will be interesting to see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Beca,
Add me to the waiting list again!

100 points for BWV @$80/point. April UY. April 2005 points all available.

*Hopefully the third time is the charm!*    
Bad seller on the first.  
ROFR on the second.  


(This contract is only 100 pts. vs 150 pts. we've attempted twice before, but my wife said we could always get more.   )


----------



## Beca

JoeEpcotRocks...I am sending you LOTS of    .  And, yes...your wife is right...you CAN always add-on.  And, when you think about it...a 100 and a 50 contract is better than one 150 anyway!!  Good luck!!!


PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4)


----------



## Scratch42

JoeEpcotRocks said:
			
		

> Beca,
> Add me to the waiting list again!
> 
> 100 points for BWV @$80/point. April UY. April 2005 points all available.
> 
> *Hopefully the third time is the charm!*
> Bad seller on the first.
> ROFR on the second.
> 
> 
> (This contract is only 100 pts. vs 150 pts. we've attempted twice before, but my wife said we could always get more.   )




     

Lots of Pixie Dust!

Scratch


----------



## timmykayla

Disney has decided to by back our contract.  This was our second attempt to purchase so i think its time to put being a DVC member on hold.


----------



## JandD Mom

timmykayla said:
			
		

> Disney has decided to by back our contract.  This was our second attempt to purchase so i think its time to put being a DVC member on hold.


----------



## Oz-Ma

timmykayla said:
			
		

> Disney has decided to by back our contract.  This was our second attempt to purchase so i think its time to put being a DVC member on hold.




So sorry to hear about your contract!   
I wish you luck in any future tries!


----------



## Beca

timmykayla - I am SOO sorry to hear that!!  Why don't you get on DVC's waitlist for BWV points.  I think it is only taking days or weeks to BWV points.  It's a sure thing, and DVC will even finance it for you if you choose.  I just hate to see you give up on DVC.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4)


----------



## tarpat1

We are anxiously waiting on 150 pts at Vero Beach for $67 UY of February. It was sent on 5/2 and this thread makes me very nervous, this is something we were both really looking forward to....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Pixie Dust, tarpat1, we really don't have much info about VB, so hopefully, you're alright.  You're paying a bit more than we did for our VB resale that we bought last year.  We paid $64 pp this was in April, '04.

Bobbi


----------



## tarpat1

I noticed the lack of VB info, is there any reason for that? Is it not too popular because it's off site? Thanks for the Pixie Dust!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I guess that most people that buy into DVC want to be on site as a home.  It took Disney longer than they thought it would take to sell the resort out, and as it was, they didn't make it as large as they had originally planned.

We've been there once for 4 nights, that was last March, and DH and I looked at each other and we "knew" we had to buy into it.  We own most of our points at BWV.

Again, we're all looking forward to Welcoming you Home!!

Bobbi


----------



## Beca

tarpat1...I don't mean to jinx you, but I really think you will be fine with that.  Someone just got a VB contract at $58.42 per point.  I really haven't seen much ROFR'ing going on of VB contracts!!  Good luck!!

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2)


----------



## JeanJoe

[vent]Is there anyone else on the waiting list who is getting kind of stressed?

I was chatting with DW yesterday, and admitted I just wanted to write a letter to Disney and figuratively scream "JUST ROFR ME ALREADY, I CAN'T TAKE THE WAITING ANYMORE!"

(take a deep breath... hold it... let it out...)

I knoe JoeEpcotRocks has been through far worse. Maybe the next time around will be easier. Nah, probably not.

(should have just offered more on the contract, should have offered more...)

How can I *so* want something I've never even experienced before?
Sorry to take up your bandwidth. [/vent]


----------



## bavaria

I guess that you can finally add me to this very useful post

50 OKW $78 Feb UY, all '05 available


----------



## Beca

bavaria...got ya added!!

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)


----------



## mitcam

Anyone recently purchase a resale that took 8 weeks to close?  I spoke with TSS yesterday and accepted an offer and when we were talking he said 8 weeks?  Seemed like an awfully long time to me.  Maybe he meant 8 weeks for a check to be in sellers hands.  

We are in no huge rush at this point but I wanted to get some others feedback.  I will post details when it goes to Disney, I don't want to jinx anyone and it has been only 24hrs. since the offer.


----------



## MaryAnnBaum

We heard from Jaki today!  We made it through.  Now we need to hurry and close so we can use those 400 '03 points before Dec!  We then have 800 for next year.  We have 4 children ages 9,8,4 and 2 so we should have no trouble putting all those points to good use!  Hurray!


----------



## Beca

MaryAnnBaum...CONGRATULATIONS!!!  What a great contract!!!  You are going to get SOOO spoiled with all those points!!!  Then, when you finally have a year with just your "measly" 400 (okay...sarcasm here), you're going to be "itching" to do an add-on!!!  Oh well....you can get back on this list in 2006!!  Until then...enjoy your DVC!!!

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 (sub 5/2)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 (sub 4/28)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)


----------



## utahkennedys

I just found out that we passed ROFR!

Submitted 4/28, passed 5/9
25 OKW Points, $78/point
10 banked, all '05, all '06


----------



## stingmom

utahkennedys said:
			
		

> I just found out that we passed ROFR!
> 
> Submitted 4/28, passed 5/9
> 25 OKW Points, $78/point
> 10 banked, all '05, all '06



Congrats!  We can't wait to join the DVC FAM!


----------



## keishashadow

utahkennedys said:
			
		

> I just found out that we passed ROFR!
> 
> Submitted 4/28, passed 5/9
> 25 OKW Points, $78/point
> 10 banked, all '05, all '06


Congratulations - lucky you, didn't have to wait "too" long, enjoy.


----------



## jnrrt

mitcam said:
			
		

> Anyone recently purchase a resale that took 8 weeks to close?  I spoke with TSS yesterday and accepted an offer and when we were talking he said 8 weeks?  Seemed like an awfully long time to me.  Maybe he meant 8 weeks for a check to be in sellers hands.
> 
> We are in no huge rush at this point but I wanted to get some others feedback.  I will post details when it goes to Disney, I don't want to jinx anyone and it has been only 24hrs. since the offer.




That seems about right to me.  You're definitely not looking at less than 6.  It takes a few days to get the contracts signed and stuff, then it goes to Disney, that takes 2-4 weeks to get through ROFR, then if you pass you have to do the contract stuff again and the money exchanges hands, takes about a week or two to close, and then another week or 10 days to turn up in Disney's system.  He probably meant 8 weeks until you were done and could actually use you points, and that's pretty close to our experience.


----------



## isyt

I PASSED !!!!

Woo Hoo!! I've been waiting, submitted 4/20 and passed 5/9. 400 points at WL with 400 banked points. WHere shall I go first??


----------



## JandD Mom

isyt said:
			
		

> I PASSED !!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!! I've been waiting, submitted 4/20 and passed 5/9. 400 points at WL with 400 banked points. WHere shall I go first??



Hi,

Would you tell us the price per point and any of the other particulars?

Thanks and contratulations!


----------



## mgrebenc

Found out we passed ROFR too!  Submitted 4/21 and heard back 5/9.  This is our 4th add on.  We are done now (I think).

Mary


----------



## JandD Mom

Duplicate post.  Good luck all!


----------



## jellojatdisney

Just heard the good news - we passed!

BCV 150 points (June) all 04 banked plus 05 coming $85/point (submitted 4/20 and passed 5/9) 

this is a correction on the submitted date.


----------



## JeanJoe

Just heard from the closing company that our 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21) passed ROFR!

I can't believe we're joining DVC! Very, very excited! Can't wait to go "home"!


----------



## isyt

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Would you tell us the price per point and any of the other particulars?
> 
> Thanks and contratulations!




I paid $78 per point and some of this years fees. I am still elated!!! Come August 1, I will have 800 pnts. What to do, what to do !!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Welcome Home!!!!!!

to MaryAnnBaum, utahkennedys, isyt, jeanjoe, mgrebenc and jellojatdisney!!!!!  Hope I didn't leave any recent passers out!

Way to go


----------



## JimMIA

mitcam said:
			
		

> Anyone recently purchase a resale that took 8 weeks to close?  I spoke with TSS yesterday and accepted an offer and when we were talking he said 8 weeks?  Seemed like an awfully long time to me.  Maybe he meant 8 weeks for a check to be in sellers hands.
> 
> We are in no huge rush at this point but I wanted to get some others feedback.  I will post details when it goes to Disney, I don't want to jinx anyone and it has been only 24hrs. since the offer.


 I agree, that sounds about right - maybe six weeks instead of eight - unless you use expedited closing.  A lot depends on how quickly Disney makes a ROFR decision.  Our seller accepted on 2/24, passed ROFR on 3/9, and we closed on 3/30 with expedited closing.  I'm sure expedited closing saved us at least two weeks, maybe more.


----------



## Beca

CONGRATS to everyone who has passed!!!  What a good week so far!!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)


----------



## keishashadow

Drumroll please     
We officially closed on our Resale yesterday (5/10) - YAHOO!

Thought those of you still waiting might be interested in our timeline for the resale process (using expedited service, and the competent services of The Timeshare Store, Inc. & Timeshare Closing Services):

     4/1/05  We returned docs & down pmt via overnight mail

     4/1/05  Submitted to DVC for ROFR

     4/21/05 Passed ROFR

     5/02/05 We returned certified check & closing docs

     5/10/05 Closing date

Talk about a great turn around time.  Lots of motivated people involved in this transaction  .

Good luck to all in your resale purchases.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations! 

Thanks for the kind words.  

We really do appreciate your business!

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## disfountainofyouth

I'm now officially waiting to find out if I pass ROFR on 150pts @HH.
This is my first resale purchase and I will be on pins an needles 
until the word comes.


----------



## RayJay

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Drumroll please
> We officially closed on our Resale yesterday (5/10) - YAHOO!
> 
> Thought those of you still waiting might be interested in our timeline for the resale process (using expedited service, and the competent services of The Timeshare Store, Inc. & Timeshare Closing Services):
> 
> 4/1/05  We returned docs & down pmt via overnight mail
> 
> 4/1/05  Submitted to DVC for ROFR
> 
> 4/21/05 Passed ROFR
> 
> 5/02/05 We returned certified check & closing docs
> 
> 5/10/05 Closing date
> 
> Talk about a great turn around time.  Lots of motivated people involved in this transaction  .
> 
> Good luck to all in your resale purchases.




Ditto, Just got news we closed today. We had almost identical timeframe.

I appreciate Jason and all who put up with the phone calls at both Timeshare store and it's closing services, very patience and always helpful and courteous.

You have a great staff Mr. Yeary.

Sincerely
Ray Dossat


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations RayJay!!  

Thanks for your kind words. The staff will be so pleased that you mentioned them. Believe me,  I thank my lucky stars every night to be blessed with these fine dedicated people.

Happy vacationing,
Tom


----------



## tarpat1

ugggh the waiting is killing DW and I.........waiting on 150@VB, I think it was submitted on the 2nd of May. I am starting to chew on fingers I have no nails left!!!!!


----------



## JeanJoe

tarpat1 said:
			
		

> ugggh the waiting is killing DW and I.........waiting on 150@VB, I think it was submitted on the 2nd of May. I am starting to chew on fingers I have no nails left!!!!!



Hang in there! Having just been there, I know just how you feel.    And as it gets closer, the first thing I did getting home was check to see if there were any messages on the answering machine. Then, one day, the call -- tried to keep my voice calm as it seemed to take forever for the person at the closing company to GET TO THE POINT. Hang in there! And good luck!


----------



## Beca

disfountainofyouth said:
			
		

> I'm now officially waiting to find out if I pass ROFR on 150pts @HH.
> This is my first resale purchase and I will be on pins an needles
> until the word comes.



If you will post your stats, I would be happy to add you to the list.

 

Beca


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Just passed ROFR.    

100 points @$80 for BWV April UY (all 2005 points available.)

Third try is the charm.  

Thanks Jason @ Timeshare Store.  

Thanks to members here for their support.  

Planning 9 days at BWV in Summer of 2006.

Woohoo!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome Home, BWV neighbor!!!

Bobbi


----------



## JeanJoe

Congratulations JoeEpcotRocks! Having read your saga, I'm so glad you finally got through!


----------



## jnrrt

Yea, JoeEpcotRocks!  I was pretty sure you'd get through with that bid, and I'm happy that you did!  

Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## Joni

Just learned today that Disney passed on our 300 points at Old Key West.  Thank-you Jason from Timeshare Store!! Submitted on 5/1 passed on 5/12. Paid $75.00 a point.


----------



## JimMIA

JoeEpcotRocks said:
			
		

> Just passed ROFR.
> 
> 100 points @$80 for BWV April UY (all 2005 points available.)
> 
> Third try is the charm.
> 
> Thanks Jason @ Timeshare Store.
> 
> Thanks to members here for their support.
> 
> Planning 9 days at BWV in Summer of 2006.
> 
> Woohoo!


 Wow...that was easy, huh?

Congratulations Joe!


----------



## DVCconvert

Hi Beca,

You can add me (again) on the waiting list.

50 points, BWV, Oct UY @ $83

I pay closing costs, seller pays DVC fee. Points coming in '06 allocation.

Wish me luck!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Whew!  I am so happy for Joni & especially 
JoeEpcotRocks, who has the patience of Job.  

The Disney Gods did shine upon you!

You've passed the hardest part.  

Now start making plans for that "magical" trip to your new home.

Thank you for doing business with us!

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## DVCconvert

Tom, It really is so great to have you visiting this thread/board!...Thank You! 

And need I say it, my two pending offers, are of course with your firm - in fact, I should say that I normally deal with Kristie, and as she's on vacation, when I called The Timeshare Store this am, it wasn't 1/2 an hour before I'd recieved an auto email from Kristie saying she was away, but I also got a call from Jason!

Once again, wonderful service!! Thank you for running such a great operation! 

Now....how 'bout a bit of that famous Tom's "pixie dust" when it comes to the Disney God's reviewing my 2 pending contracts?


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Beca said:
			
		

> If you will post your stats, I would be happy to add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Beca


150pts HH Aug UY 0 pts '05 $66/pt 
submitted 5/10 to Disney


----------



## RayJay

Beca said:
			
		

> If you will post your stats, I would be happy to add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



OK, I bit again, add me again Beca for 100 pt BWV, Dec UY all 04 banked and all 05 coming. $81 per point. Will be submitted 05/16/05. Thanks Jason.

I just closed today on my other one, this one will bring me back to 200, I once had 210 at BCV 3 years ago.

Congrats to JoeRocks, it's good to see everyone pulling for each other.

See ya
RayJay


----------



## awatt

Please send some pixie dust our way. We've been waiting a relatively  long time to pass ROFR (since 4/12),  because the sellers took awhile to get their end of the paperwork back to the TSS. TSS has been a pleasure to deal with. Anyway, Jason said we should have an answer by 5/13. Wish us luck tomorrow! And Tom, spread some of that magic if you can.


----------



## Tamar

We've had good luck with 2 out of 3.

In December, Disney exercised RoFR on 280 Dec UY BVW points @ $74 (all 2004 and 2005 points intact).

In March, Disney passed on 200 Dec UY BWV points @ $82 (196 points banked from 2003, all 2004 and 2005 points intact)

We just found out earlier this week that Disney passed on 150 Dec UY OKW points @ $76 (52 points banked from 2003, all points from 2004 and 2005 intact).

Yeah, I know the first one was too good to be true, I think the ones we got are pretty good deals, too.

We're off to Fla on Saturday to use some of those 2003 BWV points!

Tamar


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Thanks to all of you for your kind words and pixie dust.  
I think is was more stubbornness than patience, but we got our BWV contract!

Congrats to all who passed recently.  

Pixies dust to awatt    

Big party at BWV - summer of 2006!


----------



## Shugahbaby

Yippeee!  Got a call from the Timeshare Store with great news today!  We are the happy owners of BCV!!!  We weren't on this threads list, but here is the stats.

Submitted April 28
Notified of Disney's pass of FROR May 13 (Friday the 13th!!!!)
300 Points at $83
200 banked
All 300 coming in Feb 06
Standard closing cost

Very pleasant and professional experience from the folks at The Timeshare Store.


----------



## Beca

Wow!!!  I have been such a "slacker" on these boards, lately!!!!  So much has happened in 48 hours!!

Let me say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to JoeEpcotRocks!!!!  It's about time!!!!  I'm SOO glad you got that one!!!


Here's the update.  If I have missed anyone, please post and let me know!!

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13) 



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
Poorman - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)


----------



## beagle744

Yippee

150 VWL Dec UY 4 pts banked from'03, all '04 pts, all '05 pts coming $79/pt
sub 4/25 passed 5/13


----------



## JeanJoe

Hi all,

Just a little overwhelmed this moment -- we got a call from the closing company today that our other BWV resale also passed ROFR:  

100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)

For whatever reason, I kind of thought one contract would get ROFR'd. Gee, what will we do with all these points?


----------



## RayJay

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Just a little overwhelmed this moment -- we got a call from the closing company today that our other BWV resale also passed ROFR:
> 
> 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
> 
> For whatever reason, I kind of thought one contract would get ROFR'd. Gee, what will we do with all these points?




Congrats JeanJoe,

My latest offer is similar so hopefully it'll pass.

RayJay


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Just a little overwhelmed this moment -- we got a call from the closing company today that our other BWV resale also passed ROFR:
> 
> 100 BWV (Sep) $80, 9 banked '03 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
> 
> For whatever reason, I kind of thought one contract would get ROFR'd. Gee, what will we do with all these points?



Congrats JeanJoe!    

What to do with all those points?   Hey, are you bragging or complaining?  
Howdy BWV neighbor.


----------



## Poorman

The people that bought my 500 point BWV contract passed ROFR last week.

It was $77 per point,37 '04 points all '05.

Buyer paid maint. on '05 points. It took about 3 weeks.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Whew!  It sounds like the ROFR and the turn around time is improving!

My prayer to the "Disney Gods" must have worked.  Yiiipppeeee!!!

(Oh, NO, I hope I didn't just jinx it! Do you think they read these posts?)


Tom


----------



## Beca

beagle744, JeanJoe and Poorman...Congratulations!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12)
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)


----------



## stingmom

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> (Oh, NO, I hope I didn't just *jinx* it!
> Tom



Gee...thanks Tom...LOL


----------



## tarpat1

We just found out today that we made it through and are 2 weeks away from closing!    We are getting 150pts Feb UY @ VB (for now I am sure we will add more in the future.) Thanks for all the good wishes and hopefully you fine folks won't mind some newbie questions once we get closed and are ready to go home!!! Good luck to everyone else waiting still!!


----------



## JeanJoe

Congratulations! (I can't welcome you home, because I've never been home before.   ) Like you, I'm anxiously awaiting closing too!


----------



## awatt

We passed ROFR on 150 BWV points!  Found out Friday 5/13 but we were away all weekend so couldn't update this thread until now.

We are very excited to be able to make our first ressie after we close in June.

Thanks to all on this thread for teh info and support.

Special thanks to The Timeshare Store. They did a great job,especially Jason and T.E. Yeary.  If the ad-on bug bites,I know who to call!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

awatt said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR on 150 BWV points!  Found out Friday 5/13 but we were away all weekend so couldn't update this thread until now.
> 
> We are very excited to be able to make our first ressie after we close in June.
> 
> Thanks to all on this thread for teh info and support.
> 
> Special thanks to The Timeshare Store. They did a great job,especially Jason and T.E. Yeary.  If the ad-on bug bites,I know who to call!



Congrats awatt!      

Howdy BWV neighbor! -- maybe we'll see you sometime  (summer of 2006 for our next trip.)


----------



## iwannabeinwdw

I just found out that I should have posted here.  Sorry for the delay.  We offered on the contract the 3rd week of April and passed ROFR on 5/13.  We should close in the next 10-14 days.


----------



## stingmom

iwannabeinwdw said:
			
		

> I just found out that I should have posted here.  Sorry for the delay.  We offered on the contract the 3rd week of April and passed ROFR on 5/13.  We should close in the next 10-14 days.



Congrats!!


----------



## Beca

Congrats to awatt, tarpat & iwannabeinwdw.


PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)

WAITING:
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks so much for keeping this list, Beca.  Now I notice we're at the top of the list, and another one who submitted the same day as us has heard.  The realtor promised to call when she heard-time to start jumping with anticipation whenever the phone rings!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks so much for keeping this list, Beca.  Now I notice we're at the top of the list, and another one who submitted the same day as us has heard.  The realtor promised to call when she heard-time to start jumping with anticipation whenever the phone rings!


----------



## JimMIA

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for keeping this list, Beca.  Now I notice we're at the top of the list, and another one who submitted the same day as us has heard.  The realtor promised to call when she heard-time to start jumping with anticipation whenever the phone rings!


 Well, first of all, you'll be fine.  Secondly, the closing agent (title company) will hear before the realtor, so they are the ones to terrorize.  When I passed, I heard from the realtor 3-4 days after I heard from the title company.


----------



## DVCconvert

Not that it's much of a surprise, but my offer for 100 pts, BWV @ $ 72 got ROFR'ed 

However, I now have submitted an offer on a Sept UY, BWV 230 pt contract @ $77 with 19 pts coming in '05.  Hopefully I'll have better luck with this one!


----------



## JeanJoe

DVCconvert said:
			
		

> Not that it's much of a surprise, but my offer for 100 pts, BWV @ $ 72 got ROFR'ed
> 
> However, I now have submitted an offer on a Sept UY, BWV 230 pt contract @ $77 with 19 pts coming in '05.  Hopefully I'll have better luck with this one!


Sorry to hear that   -- with the no '05 points, it really did seem like a reasonable offer. Good luck with your next, though!


----------



## Poorman

DVCconvert said:
			
		

> Not that it's much of a surprise, but my offer for 100 pts, BWV @ $ 72 got ROFR'ed
> 
> However, I now have submitted an offer on a Sept UY, BWV 230 pt contract @ $77 with 19 pts coming in '05.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have better luck with this one!



I would say that one will get through. I just sold a 500 point BWV with 37 '04 and all '05 for $77 and it went through.

Good luck......


----------



## DVCconvert

Thank You JeanJoe & Poorman!

Your thoughts are much appreciated! 

I do *think* I'll have better luck with my offer on the 230 contract, however, I do acknowledge that DVC has ROFR'ed contracts up to $78 in the not to distant past!   

I've got patience, so I'll keep tring if need-be!


----------



## Beca

DVCconvert - I am SOO sorry to hear that!!!  I hope you have much better luck next time!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77  19 '05 (sub 5/19)


----------



## mickey's bud

I'm brand new to the board, and got caught up reading the status and going price for all the recent contracts, nervous with anticipation...I think I should be ok with the contract I submitted yesterday, but am keeping my fingers crossed.  Here it is: 210 BWV points, February UY.  147 banked points, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06), and all 210 coming in Feb.  I offered full asking price @ $80 per.
Wish me luck!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Good luck, mickey's bud!!!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Welcome to the DIS, mickey's bud.  Pixie dust is coming your way.  Wouldn't it be fun to use those extra points...


----------



## Beca

mickey's bud - I do not think you will have any trouble getting thru ROFR at that price.  Congrats on a really good contract!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)


----------



## icydog

Beca said:
			
		

> *mickey's bud - I do not think you will have any trouble getting thru ROFR at that price.  Congrats on a really good contract!!!*
> 
> I also wish you good luck but there is no guarantee with Disney.  They could be looking for a specific UY or point amount, so don't congratulate Mickey's Bud just yet.  I wouldn't want him to be disappointed if Disney does use its ROFR.


----------



## mickey's bud

Has anyone heard this....yesterday when I was talking to "my" DVC rep and I told her I was contemplating a resale, she asked me some of the specifics.  When I told her the number of points banked and "on hold", she told me points "on hold" are not transferred when there is a resale.  My definition of "on hold" points are those that were previously put in a reservation status, then cancelled, and the points are "on hold" and have to be used by a specific date (UY).  This contract I signed had a decent number of these points "on hold", but my DVC rep told me they do not transfer....Disney has never allowed it, but many resellers don't know that.  TTC has told me otherwise.  And she wasn't trying to "bad mouth" TTC at all - in fact she said they were good.  I don't think she would have any reason to mislead me.
Any thoughts or insight?


----------



## T.E. Yeary

If you can wait until Monday, you can call member services at 800-********.  Ask for a supervisor, with knowledge of Resale contracts and closings.  Don't settle for a guide, who has NEVER been involved in a resale transaction.  Then ask if points in holding can be or have ever been transferred to a Resale purchaser.  If you are not satisfied with the answer, call Jason and he can dig through our past closings with holding points transfers.  If you are still not satisfied, please purchase directly from DVC.


 Tom


----------



## icydog

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> If you can wait until Monday, you can call member services at 800-********.  Ask for a supervisor, with knowledge of Resale contracts and closings.  Don't settle for a guide, who has NEVER been involved in a resale transaction.  Then ask if points in holding can be or have ever been transferred to a Resale purchaser.  If you are not satisfied with the answer, call Jason and he can dig through our past closings with holding points transfers.  If you are still not satisfied, please purchase directly from DVC.
> 
> 
> Tom



Tom is this one of your deals?  I hope not because you are asking her to do all the groundwork.  
I am sorry to say I believe the guide was correct.  Any points that are left on a contract, either on booked vacations or in holding will be forfeited in a sale.  If you are buying from resale broker let them find this info out for you. If you are going the route of FSBO then let the member add you to the conversation when they talk to Member Services.  You can listen while the vacation advisor tells her how the points will be handled.


----------



## DVCconvert

icy,
Click HERE  to see the thread that gives the background to Mickeysbud's issue.


----------



## DebbieB

icy-dog said:
			
		

> Tom is this one of your deals?  I hope not because you are asking her to do all the groundwork.
> I am sorry to say I believe the guide was correct.  Any points that are left on a contract, either on booked vacations or in holding will be forfeited in a sale.  If you are buying from resale broker let them find this info out for you. If you are going the route of FSBO then let the member add you to the conversation when they talk to Member Services.  You can listen while the vacation advisor tells her how the points will be handled.



That doesn't seem right that DVC would forfeit points on a resale.  Those points had dues paid for them, it's not like they were "free" points (like the incentive points on the current SSR offer).   I do know they cancel any reservations but I assumed they would put those points back like the original member cancelled the reservation.  If someone is selling, it would only make sense to cancel any open reservations before submitting the sale.   I've also seen ads on the resale website that say points in holding.  If they were not going to be available to the new owner, why included them in the ad?


----------



## jiggerj

Add me to the waiting list!
Submitted to Disney on 5/18/05. 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked in '04 all in Sept '05.  I pay maintence and closing costs.  Ive been running to check the caller ID whenever the phone rings! Just "a little" anxious I know!


----------



## icydog

DebbieB said:
			
		

> That doesn't seem right that DVC would forfeit points on a resale.  Those points had dues paid for them, it's not like they were "free" points (like the incentive points on the current SSR offer).   I do know they cancel any reservations but I assumed they would put those points back like the original member cancelled the reservation.  If someone is selling, it would only make sense to cancel any open reservations before submitting the sale.   I've also seen ads on the resale website that say points in holding.  If they were not going to be available to the new owner, why included them in the ad?



Maybe you're right and I'm wrong.  It wouldn't be the first time. I just want the poster to go back to the person or the broker that is selling this membership and have *THEM* find out the answer!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yes, it is one of my deals.  The poster/new purchaser wanted proof that I was unable to provide, because of the weekend.  He was reluctant to believe what I said after the guide told him we were wrong, and he wanted some actual proof.  That is why I suggested he call some authority figure in DVC who was familiar with Resale contracts.  On Monday, Jason can go through the closed files and physically show him the contracts we've written where the "holding points" were transferred to the purchaser.  The purchaser was informed by us that there are restrictions on those points, but they are transferrable as long as that is specified in the contract.  It was a very frustrating position for me to be in, feeling that my integrity was in question, and I'm afraid I lost my cool, which I'm not proud of, but I trust it will have a good outcome. 

Regards,
Tom


----------



## DVCconvert

posted by T.E. Yeary:


> The purchaser was informed by us that there are restrictions on those points, but they are transferrable as long as that is specified in the contract.



Exactly!  Tom, please don't feel that other posts were an attack - some posters simply lack the desireable abilities to express themselves in a diplomatic manner. There are no 'questions' that ot not be asked, if all are stated in a respectfull  manner .  You're integrity is not, nor has it any reason to be a topic put in question.  Ignorance is often the cause for misunderstandings. This medium, unfortunately tends to lend itself to misunderstandings.   "Proof" of 'integrity' is best show by experience, and my experience in dealing with TTS is nothing less than sublime! 

Having employed over 300 before, and been in a very "public" business, I know you can't please everyone, all the time.  This said, the SOP's and protocals TTS uses - all combine to minimize misunderstandings.


----------



## andriade

Put me on the list'

230 OKW points 29 banked from '04 all of 2005.  $76 per point and seller is paying all closing cost. April UY

It went to Disney last week, cross your fingers!


----------



## Beca

Hi everyone...sorry, I have been a little "remiss" lately....I am busy packing to go to WDW!!!!   

icy-dog...thanks, for pointing out my statement did seem to imply something other than what I meant.  I really was just trying to offer encouragement to mickey's bud, and congratulate them on FINDING a good contract....I never meant to imply that their contract was a "sure thing"....I have certainly been around long enough to know there is no such thing!!!  But, mickey's bud...I'm STILL sending you lots of      !!!!

I think all the new people have been added.  Let's hope we hear some good news this week!!


PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)


----------



## Colmenares3

OK, it took me awhile to reemerge from the gloom having being ROFR'd for "our" 100 $80 points at BWV. But we put in for another resale this morning, and I'm pretty sure it won't be ROFD'd because (embarrassed pause) we are paying $85/pt for 80 BWV points (67 banked).


----------



## jiggerj

Colmenares3 said:
			
		

> OK, it took me awhile to reemerge from the gloom having being ROFR'd for "our" 100 $80 points at BWV. But we put in for another resale this morning, and I'm pretty sure it won't be ROFD'd because (embarrassed pause) we are paying $85/pt for 80 BWV points (67 banked).



I hope that everything goes well with the new resale!  Lots of pixie dust for you!


----------



## icydog

Colmenares3 said:
			
		

> OK, it took me awhile to reemerge from the gloom having being ROFR'd for "our" 100 $80 points at BWV. But we put in for another resale this morning, and I'm pretty sure it won't be ROFD'd because (embarrassed pause) we are paying $85/pt for 80 BWV points (67 banked).



I'm sorry you didn't get your points the first time around, but at $85 for 80 pts you should be all set.  I saw your entry in the waiting line and I was concerned it was too low. BWV is attractive anyway,and it was after all, a small contract.  Disney loves those little ones.    Good luck on your next try!
Marylyn


----------



## Colmenares3

Thanks for the kinds words, jiggerj and icy-dog! And now, to wait!

Erica


----------



## Beca

Colmenares3 - I am sending you lots of      I have never seen a BWV ROFR'd at anything above $80...here's hoping you get this one!!

Well, I am off tomorrow to WDW!!  I have asked senecabeach to keep up this thread for me.  I hope LOTS of you hear while I am gone!!!


PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)


----------



## Simba's Mom

Yes!  We heard today.  The OKW contract is ours!  Tip:  Never go grocery shopping right after you get great news.  I was so happy today, I think I bought out the entire store.
Unfortunately, the realtor said she had several "unpleasant" phone calls to make-apparently, Disney exercised their ROFR on quite a few contracts, some of which really surprised her.  I've been thinking of all the people who got bad news today-prayers and here's hoping you get the right contract soon.


----------



## RayJay

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Yes!  We heard today.  The OKW contract is ours!  Tip:  Never go grocery shopping right after you get great news.  I was so happy today, I think I bought out the entire store.



Congrats Simba's mom, we just got our points in the system today, so you'll
be there before you know it.

RayJay


----------



## jiggerj

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Yes!  We heard today.  The OKW contract is ours!



I am sooo happy for you!!!!  I am sitting here at the computer and hootin' and hollerin'!  My ds came running in to know what was going on and I told him Simba's Mom passes ROFR!  He looked at me like I was crazy but then again hes only 5!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Way to go, Simba's Mom!!!! Enjoy the points and all the food you bought today


----------



## stingmom

Sounds like time to party to me!     I am SO happy for you!


----------



## Beca

Simba's mom - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Getting your points is SOO exciting!!

Well, I am off tomorrow morning!!  senecabeach is going to keep up with this thread until I get back (THANK YOU!!!!)

I am wishing everyone lots of pixie dust this week!!!


PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)


----------



## bavaria

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Yes!  We heard today.  The OKW contract is ours!  Tip:  Never go grocery shopping right after you get great news.  I was so happy today, I think I bought out the entire store.
> Unfortunately, the realtor said she had several "unpleasant" phone calls to make-apparently, Disney exercised their ROFR on quite a few contracts, some of which really surprised her.  I've been thinking of all the people who got bad news today-prayers and here's hoping you get the right contract soon.




Yeah! Very happy for you!!! and I want to be your neighbour at OKW; I'm next on the list behind you to pass ROFR. I didn't get an 'unpleasant' call, but I haven't received the 'pleasant' call yet either.

Congratulations again!!!!


----------



## stingmom

YIPPEE!!!

Okay, I am a firm believer of Karma and *jinxing* myself, so I didn't want to post that we were on the waiting list (submitted same day as bavaria on 5/6.. 50 OKW @ $78/pt Feb UY).  Just got my HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND call!  "Disney waived their rights to the points..."  HOORAY!!    

Thank you TimeShareStore!!!  

I just gave DH the great news and he's ready to buy more!!!  This is a baaad habit... 

Good luck bavaria!     I'm looking forward to your happy post here too! (I am pretty darn sure we got a split sale on our DVC pts with you!)


----------



## bavaria

Well, ahem, I am proud to say:

I PASSED!!!!

Stingmom, you are correct, I got the call 36 minutes ago via voicemail. 

Good luck to everyone else on the list!!!


----------



## goldilocks_63

BC110-10-0526 Beach Club Villas-Sale Pending October 110 $9,130.00  
Notes: 110 points coming on 10/1/06. Priced at $83 per point.  and I have to pay closing costs etc. around $400.


Couldn't resist.  Just called TSS this morning Friday, May 27th.

Goldi

I can't believe I'm doing this again!!!  I haven't told hubby about it yet....

Maybe I'll wait and see if we pass ROFR  

TSS says a 2 month turnaround cycle....

Let the games begin!


----------



## stingmom

bavaria said:
			
		

> Well, ahem, I am proud to say:
> 
> I PASSED!!!!
> 
> Stingmom, you are correct, I got the call 36 minutes ago via voicemail.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else on the list!!!



Congrats bavaria!!!

What GREAT news for you!  

Sending LOTS of pixie to the rest on the waiting list!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Hey, congratulations everyone!


----------



## jiggerj

What wonderful news and right before the weekend!  Ya-Hoooooo!  Congrats to the new DVC owners!


----------



## DVCconvert

(as seen on the waiting list

_DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)_


*And the GOOD NEWS IS:*

Passed ROFR - TTS told me today! !!

  
One down, one to go!


----------



## bavaria

Hey, how come you got the extra speedy service?! I submitted mine a week earlier...

Sigh, must be because you are a heavy hitter with all those points! 

Congratulations, everyone, that list of 'waiting' must be getting pretty short - until we all decide to take the plunge again!


----------



## DVCconvert

bavaria said:
			
		

> Hey, how come you got the extra speedy service?! I submitted mine a week earlier...
> 
> Sigh, must be because you are a heavy hitter with all those points!



What's more likely is the broker's phone call to Disney:

Broker: "For the Love of God! Let this guy get his points so he'll stop calling!"


----------



## senecabeach

*Great News...

 "CONGRATULATIONS to ALL"*  



PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.

disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)


----------



## senecabeach

*Great News...

  "CONGRATULATIONS to ALL"*   



PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.

disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)


----------



## stingmom

bavaria said:
			
		

> Hey, how come you got the extra speedy service?! I submitted mine a week earlier...
> 
> Sigh, must be because you are a heavy hitter with all those points!
> 
> Congratulations, everyone, that list of 'waiting' must be getting pretty short - until we all decide to take the plunge again!



They may have paid for the "expedited" service.  We opted not to use that (extra fee) since we aren't on a tight schedule.  We already have ressies that are paid for, so hey, now we got even more points to use!!


----------



## DVCconvert

> They may have paid for the "expedited" service.


For the record...no, I didn't buy that service.

But I certainly hope that Bavaria's offer gets accepted pronto!!


----------



## stingmom

DVCconvert said:
			
		

> For the record...no, I didn't buy that service.
> 
> But I certainly hope that Bavaria's offer gets accepted pronto!!



WOW DVConvert!!  That was VERY fast for you!!  CONGRATS!!  bavaria's passed today with mine!  Yippee!!!


----------



## mouseclick1

Our contract was just submitted to Disney.  Here are the specifics:  100 HH pts.  March use year.  No points until '06.  $68 per point, seller pays closing cost.

Thanks for doing this; it is really helpful!


----------



## senecabeach

*Welcome..... Mouseclick1!!*  

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.

disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost.


----------



## stingmom




----------



## auntsue

Waiting: 350 points @ BWV, $76, no points until 06/06 - submitted 5/12


----------



## Beca

Hi everyone!!!  I am back!!  Thanks senecabeach for ONCE AGAIN keeping up with this thread for me!!!

Here's the update:

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12)


----------



## JandD Mom

I have been holding off posting anything until I heard because I have the most tortured history with DVC resale offers.  I Was afraid if I posted our latest deal on the waiting list as I had in the past, I would be JINXED!

Anyway, DVC waived ROFR on our purchase of BWV.  Here are the details:

Sept U/Y, 290 points, 15 points left from 2004, all points available Sept 1, 2005.  Sale price $80 per point, buyer to pay all closing costs, seller to pay all 2005 MF.  Submitted 5/4.   THis was for sale by owner, but we used a title agent who does tons of DVC and who is used by one of the big 3 DVC resalers.  It went very smoothly from that standpoint.

And for those who do not believe the "legend" of the counter offer ... BELIEVE IT!  It happened to us. I will post on that separately

And those who don't believe DVC loses docs ... BELIEVE IT.  We were given the option to counter offer within 10 days of the original contract.  We submitted the second offer on 5/4.  The seller called DVC to confirm they received the docs and they were in order.  2 weeks later, the seller called again, this time DVC told her they never received the docs.  WHAT?!!!  So they were re-sent.  We got a phone call today but apparently the official email will be sent tomorrow ... the 30th day.

DVC needs to get its house in order regarding the processing of resales.  It is shameful that they make their members wait so long to close these deals when they try to sell.    But we are happy buyers tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney Fanatic

JandD Mom

Great to hear you are now a DVC Member.

Just curious how you found your private seller.

I am having trouble finding a good contract with banked points and the Timeshare Store would be my first choice is they had anything great for sale with the number of points we are looking for.

I can 't wait to hear more about your story.


----------



## JandD Mom

Disney Fanatic said:
			
		

> Just curious how you found your private seller.
> 
> I am having trouble finding a good contract with banked points and the Timeshare Store would be my first choice is they had anything great for sale with the number of points we are looking for.
> 
> I can 't wait to hear more about your story.



Disney Fanatic,

I found the seller by chance.  She answered a question I had on the TUG web site about the second time I tried to buy DVC and was getting the run around by that agent (GMAC).  She also happened to mention she was trying to sell as well.  I then noticed she posts here under the same name.  I sent her a PM, noticed she lives not far from me, and we met to discuss.  She and her husband are wonderful people and we were each able to add our own unique expertise to get this done. The rest is history.  It was completely a fluke and a good match.

I am a little pressed for time tonight, but will post a link to my torturous story tomorrow, and link it here.  Thanks!


----------



## JandD Mom

For info on the first two times we tried to purchase DVC, click here. 

The first time, the broker (not TSS) made an honest mistake and told her the seller had BWV, when in reality, it was OKW.  We withdrew our offer.  I believe the broker was trying to give me the option of making an offer before it got to the listings, and did not double check the facts.  

The second broker I would not use again or recommend.  These people wanted some very objectionable language in the contract allowing the title folks (a law firm) at their option, to extend closing by up to 60 days. We refused to agree and then "suddenly" the broker notified me that the sellers did not realize what my offer was.

This whole process started for us around April 10.

I will post a separate thread about this contract and post it here.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I for one, would be VERY interested in how Disney let you make a counter offer within 10 days.  You probably recall a post I made not too long ago, when we were told by Disney in no uncertain terms to "BACK-OFF" after a contract was ROFR'd.

If this were possible, do you folks have any idea how many HAPPY people could walk away from ROFR?

If you are unable to post the details on this board, would you please send a PM to me about it?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## nanamarge

Hi    I just thought maybe you could post this as well.   I am the seller
150 points SSR  brand new all 2005 points starting in june   submitted 5/24  
thanks    
(selling on my own, no broker)
 i find your postings very informative!!!


----------



## JandD Mom

This deal was FSBO also.   10 days or so after the submission of our first contract, DVC told the title agent that they were inclined to exercise ROFR, but to check with us to see if we wanted to submit another offer.  We did not have to be told twice.     

The first offer was for $78 per point, with the same terms regarding costs and MFs as I outlined.  We raised the price to $80 per point because (THANKS TO THIS THREAD   ) we knew most BWVs with this quantity of points were getting through at $80.  Frankly, we were shocked it would not get through at $78, but perhaps our arrangement for seller to pay MFs was the issue with our deal.

The problem was that we submitted the second offer the next day.  DVC confirmed to the seller that they had it.  ANother 10 days went by and when the seller called to check, DVC indicated they never received it.    Then it was re-sent, and DVC told seller they did find it.

I feel very fortunate to have the opportunity to counter offer.  However, I do think DVC has to do something about the service in their resale office.  The poor seller has been waiting over 6 weeks to date to get the proceeds from this sale, and even though we got the verbal waiver, we still never got any email or documentation from DVC telling us they waived ROFR.    We just got the verbal ok from DVC to the title agent, and the lapse of the 30 days.  The seller has to still wait for the settlement to get the proceeds, and we have to wait even longer to use our points and get passes, etc, for our planned August trip.  It does not leave a magical taste in my mouth.


----------



## Beca

I will get all the "new" people added.

J and D mom - do you have written confirmation that you passed?  I think there may, in fact, be a problem at DVC's ROFR department (maybe they are just TOO busy).  Here's the "lowdown" on the BWV contract that I sold in Apr for $69 per point.  It sat in ROFR for 30 days, and then DVC called to say they needed the contract "re-faxed" over.  We then received "verbal" confirmation that DVC was waiving their right of refusal...the contract was going thru at $69 per point.  I was a little shocked, but figured since most of the points were gone until '06...well, my buyer was getting a "lucky break".   Well, we wait two weeks for the contracts to come from my broker, and nothing!!  I call, and the agent says DVC still has not sent them the info that they need to fill out the closing papers.  Then, the FedEx arrives telling me that DVC has decided NOT to waive their ROFR, and they are buying the contract back!!!  I call my closing agent, who calls DVC.  They have to "look" into it.  They call my agent back later, and explain that since "two different decisions were made on the contract", they will let the contract go thru.  

At this point, my buyer is COMPLETELY fed-up with the process, and calls me to say "forget it...I don't want the contract anymore".  (Of course, I am thinking, "Are you NUTS....you just got a $69 point BWV thru ROFR!!).  So, my closing agent calls DVC back, explains that the buyer wants to back out because of all this "craziness", and DVC apologizes and offers to buy the contract back from me.  So...I sold it to DVC.

Now, I don't take ANY word as solid from DVC unless I have it in writing!!!

That's a REALLY good deal with all MF's being paid...that gets you down to less than $76 per point...CONGRATULATIONS!!!

nanamarge...thanks for the kind words!!  Do you mind telling what you sold your SSR for (per point)?  Thanks!!!

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mickey's bud - 210 BWV (Feb) $80 147 banked, 160 on hold (must be used by 2/06) (sub 5/18)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12)
nanamarge(seller) -  150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)


----------



## JandD Mom

Beca,

Thanks.  I know what you are saying and it crossed my mind that I have nothing in writing yet.  Our title agent used to work at DVC and has strong contacts there.  When I called her yesterday about the written confirmation, she indicated she is positive they are waiving ROFR because their contact at DVC told them directly.  She told me not to worry.  ALso, they may have sent the info directly to the seller, who is out of town this weekend.

I am hoping I am not one of the nightmares.  
 
Thanks!


----------



## JimMIA

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> I for one, would be VERY interested in how Disney let you make a counter offer within 10 days.  You probably recall a post I made not too long ago, when we were told by Disney in no uncertain terms to "BACK-OFF" after a contract was ROFR'd.
> 
> If this were possible, do you folks have any idea how many HAPPY people could walk away from ROFR?
> 
> If you are unable to post the details on this board, would you please send a PM to me about it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


I have to jump in here and share Tom's consternation.

Don't take this wrong - I'm glad you got your contract.  Congratulations and welcome home.  But...

For Disney to allow counter-offers on ROFR's sounds like pretty shabby business practice both legally and ethically.  Very unlike Disney.

Legally, Disney has every right to step in and purchase any resale contract they review.  There is nothing wrong with that.  But if they force you to pay a higher price (which is exactly what they are doing), they are price-fixing...and price-fixing is illegal.  All they are doing in that case is intervening in the free-market negotiations between seller and buyer in order to force up resale prices to bolster their new and "sold-out resort" prices.  ROFR offers them a mechanixm to do that legally, but for them to fix your price is almost certainly illegal.

Someone might ask, "But wait a minute -- aren't they just being nice and letting them have what they want?"  Okay, if they want to do that, then do it for everybody.  Ooops - can't.  That would be price-fixing.

The second issue is how do they ethically decide who they are going to allow to re-bid and who they're not?  Is it only the people who are purchasing directly from owners and not using a broker?  It sure seems that way.  

If so, what are they trying to do -- put the brokers out of business?  Why?  That would not only be illegal, it would be stupid from their business perspective!  

Much of the resale market depends on brokers willing to focus on very small real estate transactions with minimal commission revenues.  Put on your business hat for a second and do the following math.  You're a realtor - would you rather sell a $400,000 house for 4% commission ($16,000), or a $15,000 DVC resale with a 10% commission ($1,500)?  Hmmm?

Without a strong resale market, resale prices would fall through the floor and Disney's prices would follow them down.  They certainly would not be able to sell SSR at $98 if OKW right down the street was $48.

Maybe it's not the brokers; maybe it's something else.  Is it just nice people they allow to re-bid?  Or only people from certain places, or with/without certain accents -- people the ROFR guru's somehow feel comfortable with?

If the system is as arbitrary as it seems, how does anyone know they are being treated fairly?  When you change the rules only for some people, it's hard to believe everyone is playing on a level playing field.


----------



## JandD Mom

Jim,

I absolutely agree with you that the ROFR process is shabby and DVC is not handling it well.  Having been through it I sympathize with Beca and her buyer because I know how disgusted I am as I approach the end of this process.  I just finished sending an email to the title agent indicating I will not wire the money for the closing until DVC sends us formal confirmation that they have waived ROFR.  The title agent says DVC told them it would be coming "some time this week."

However, I do not agree with you with regard to price fixing.  DVC would only be engaging in price fixing if their action were affecting all timeshares sold in the area (not just DVC).  There is still plenty of other competition out there, and if you want a cheaper timeshare close by it is not hard to find.  IF Disney wants to maintain a certain price for their product and people go along with it, then I don't see any problem with that.  It's just called business.  This model is benefitting all owners, by keeping the prices from falling like a sports car you just drove off of a lot.  It is one reason we decided to by DVC vs. Marriott.

In my case, they did do me a favor by giving me another shot because I expected to pay around $80 per point anyway (the seller and I had a very odd negotiation, where we were both more interested in what would go through, rather than whether I would pay less or the seller could get more).  If they came back to me again would I have gone to $82?  Don't know.  At that point we are getting awfully close to the break point where it would have just been easier to go through DVC directly.  However, giving me another shot gave me the guidance I needed in this case.

I agree with you though ... why would they allow re-bids by FSBOs and not brokers?  That is a discussion that the brokers have to have with DVC ... hopefully after my contract settles!  

Note though, maybe DVC could be changing its policy regarding re-bids.  Maybe they will allow it more in the future.  Maybe they allow it just on contracts they really don't have a need to buy back (how many people do you think are on a wait list for 290 points?).  Maybe it is a new way of handling things with the impending price increase?  There may be lots of reasons behind it.  Just because they allowed it now does not mean they have not and will not allow it in other cases.


----------



## senecabeach

JandD Mom......

First...CONGRATULATIONS on your resale!!  


*Certainly this better NOT be the "new" norm...since I have been waiting on Disney's "Wait List" for 4 mos. for an add on !!!*


*I will be very un-magical*!!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

DH (DisneyFunFan) and I are waiting to hear back on our resale.  VWL, 170 points with 160 left from 2004.  Aug U/Y @ I believe $78/pt (but I could be off a dollar)


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I hope VWL will be yours, Dsneygirl!  Good luck  

Congratulations, JandD Mom!

Hope you get your waitlist soon, senecabeach   

Pixie dust  for everyone waiting


----------



## hmmerr02

HI!  We are waiting on SSR with '04 bank and all '05 pts.  We sent contract to Disney at $80 pp (including buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees).  Does anyone know if the increase in price at Saratoga will affect the price that Disney will ROFR?


----------



## jiggerj

hmmerr02 said:
			
		

> HI!  We are waiting on SSR with '04 bank and all '05 pts.  We sent contract to Disney at $80 pp (including buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees).  Does anyone know if the increase in price at Saratoga will affect the price that Disney will ROFR?



Cant answer your question but Welcome to the dis and lots of pixie dust    to you!


----------



## goldilocks_63

Is ROFR done once a month, or twice a month....?

Waiting....  sent on 5/27ish... and was told by TSS we'd know by 4th of July.

Goldi


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Lost my bid on HH Aug 150pt 0 '05 pts at $66/pt   

Just submitted new bid on 150pts June UY 120pts '05,
at $74/pt seller paying closing and maint fee.


----------



## Beca

goldilocks63 - It has been my experience that the ROFR committee seems to meet on Mondays and Fridays. 

disfountain of youth - I am really sorry about your contract!!  Well...now we know what the "floor" of HH seems to be.  I'm sending you lots of pixie dust on this one!!!

PASSED:
DisneyRose - 150 VWL (Sep) $80 all '04 '05 (Sub 2/14, pass 3/1)
Cinderpals - 200 BWV (Oct) $77 all '04 & '05 (Sub 2/11, pass 3/3)
rdcoffee - 350 BCV $83, all '05 (sub 2/17, pass 3/8)
Colorado Belle - 170 BWV $80.5 all '04 '05 (seller pays all '05 MF) (sub 2/18, pass 3/8)
LauraLea - 90 BWV (Oct) $76 147 04, all 05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/8)
monami7 - 50 HH (Mar) $75, all '05 (sub 2/25, pass 3/8)
travelin' tigger - 50 OKW (Oct.) $78/pt. No '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Greg K. - 160 BWV (Mar) $80 all '04 banked into '05
jnrrt - 175 BWV (Jun) $78 51 '04 and all '05 (sub 2/23, pass 3/10)
DizWacko - 120 BCV (Dec) $84 75 '04, all '05 (sub 2/26, pass3/10)
JimMIA - 310 OKW (Oct) $73, 149 '04, all '05, (sub 2/25, pass 3/10)
Amyup - 100 SSR (Dec) $80 all '04 and '05 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
RWinNola - 150 BWV (Mar) $78 all '05 (sub 2/28, pass 3/14)
rtobe - 150 BWV $78 (sub 2/22, pass 3/14)
Beca - 220 BCV (Aug) $83 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
Magicalfun - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50 no points 'til '06 (sub 2/17, pass 3/18)
roadtripper - 100 OKW (Jun) $76 20 '04, all '05 (sub 3/2, pass 3/21)
bluedoggy - 100 OKW (Mar) $75 all '05 '06 (sub 3/15, pass 3/30)
magicalmcwho - 150 BCV (Aug) $88 40 banked 04 and all 05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/30)
lsl - 100 SSR (Aug), $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, pass 3/30)
wdwhereicome - 30 OKW (Feb) $80 15 '05 points (sub 3/9, pass 3/31)
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12)
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $78 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80  '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee


----------



## dsneygirl

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> I hope VWL will be yours, Dsneygirl!  Good luck



Thanks. Now that I've got myself so excited I think I will be very disapointed if we don't get it.


----------



## stingmom

goldilocks_63 said:
			
		

> Is ROFR done once a month, or twice a month....?
> 
> Waiting....  sent on 5/27ish... and was told by TSS we'd know by 4th of July.
> 
> Goldi



I believe ROFR is done on a continuous basis.  Some days may be slower than others. One never knows how many ROFR's are piled up on the desks.  TSS was wise to give you a window of a few weeks.  If they had told you that you would have an answer in exactly "X" days, you would be stressing if you hadn't heard by then.  Keep your chin up!  Remember, if for some reason it doesn't pass, there are a LOT more resale pts out there!


----------



## JandD Mom

I just wanted to report that I just received the email from DVC with that magic language:



> Disney Vacation Development, Inc. (DVD), in accordance with the terms of the Declaration of Condominium (Declaration) governing the rights and obligations of those with ownership interests in various condominiums, including the above resort, waives it's right of first refusal and elects not to purchase the below referenced ownership interests based upon the terms and conditions set forth in the written agreement between the parties below.  The original signed Waiver of Right of First Refusal will be sent by U.S. mail to the closing agent for the seller.


    

SO it looks like we are actually going to get these points.  Boy, do I feel much better now!

Good luck to all of thos who are still waiting!


----------



## bobbiwoz

That's great!

Bobbi


----------



## stingmom

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> I just wanted to report that I just received the email from DVC with that magic language:
> 
> 
> 
> SO it looks like we are actually going to get these points.  Boy, do I feel much better now!
> 
> Good luck to all of thos who are still waiting!



Congrats!!


----------



## hooksenemy

"WELCOME HOME"  - Congratulations


----------



## ThreeTiggers

I've been away from the board for a while, but I wanted to post our stats.
We submitted an offer on 4/18 for BWV(Dec) at $80/point.  It included 21 banked 2003 points, 150 banked 2004 points and all 150 2005 points.  We got word we passed on 5/11!


----------



## dsneygirl

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> I just wanted to report that I just received the email from DVC with that magic language:
> 
> 
> 
> SO it looks like we are actually going to get these points.  Boy, do I feel much better now!
> 
> Good luck to all of thos who are still waiting!



How long have you been waiting?


----------



## JandD Mom

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> How long have you been waiting?



We originally submitted around April 16.  We were given the right to submit a re-bid or counter offer on 5/3 and we re-submitted on 5/4.  We were given "verbal" confirmation of waiver on Friday, 6/2 (the 30th day) and received written confirmation today.

In the interim, DVC "lost" our paperwork some time around 5/18 or 19, and then found it.


----------



## andriade

YIPPEEEEEE!  Disney waived their right and we are on our way to owning 230 OKW points!

We made it through!


----------



## dsneygirl

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> We originally submitted around April 16.  We were given the right to submit a re-bid or counter offer on 5/3 and we re-submitted on 5/4.  We were given "verbal" confirmation of waiver on Friday, 6/2 (the 30th day) and received written confirmation today.
> 
> In the interim, DVC "lost" our paperwork some time around 5/18 or 19, and then found it.



I'll give it another couple of weeks then before I start to get antsy.


----------



## JandD Mom

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> I'll give it another couple of weeks then before I start to get antsy.


Dsneygirl-

When did you submit your contract to DVC?  

Andriade 

Congratulations~!


----------



## stingmom

andriade said:
			
		

> YIPPEEEEEE!  Disney waived their right and we are on our way to owning 230 OKW points!
> 
> We made it through!



Congrats to you too!!


----------



## jiggerj

andriade said:
			
		

> YIPPEEEEEE!  Disney waived their right and we are on our way to owning 230 OKW points!
> 
> We made it through!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am very happy for you!


----------



## dsneygirl

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> Dsneygirl-
> 
> When did you submit your contract to DVC?
> 
> Andriade
> 
> Congratulations~!



I can't remember exactly since DH has been dealing with TSS but I think 2 weeks ago.


----------



## donnac48

Our 150 BWV(Jun) contract submitted 5/20 had 150 points coming Jun 05
@ $80/pt passed on 6/8.  Timeshare store is great.  They notified us the same time the closing company did.  Can't wait to get there.


----------



## JeanJoe

Congratulations to all and Welcome Home!


----------



## Poohgirl

Hello all, 
  Well I did it,  I am anxiously awaiting ROFR for 210 SSR points.   Submitted 6/2, one week down.....I don't know if I can handle the wait! I'm not telling my boys until its official.  It's better then Christmas!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I am so thrilled to see so many pass ROFR.  What a sigh of relief.  It's all downhill now folks.  Start formulating those plans for that "magical" vacation.

If you have questions  between now and closing, call your agent.  That is their job to walk you through the entire process.  

HAPPY VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## dsneygirl

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> DH (DisneyFunFan) and I are waiting to hear back on our resale.  VWL, 170 points with 160 left from 2004.  Aug U/Y @ I believe $78/pt (but I could be off a dollar)



Can you please update it's actually $77/pt?  Thanks.


----------



## Beca

Hi all!!!

Congrats to everyone who passed!!!  I think I got everyone updated.  If not, please post and let me know.  I am sorry I seem MIA lately...I am directing 66 teenagers in a production of "The Music Man" for 7 hours a day...I basically come home and "die" when I hit my house!!!

Hopefully, I will start updating more frequently when camp ends at the end of June.

Here's the update:

PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8) 

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12)
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
poohgirl - 210 SSR (sub 6/2)


----------



## Poohgirl

Sorry I didn't post the specifics   Its 210 SSR (Feb) $82, 30 '04, all '05...


----------



## Aneille

This is really late since I had an extended closing but you can add it if you want.

BWV 210 pts. All 03,04,05 pts. December UY. Paid $82 a pt plus closing and maintence fee.

We passed ROFR on 4/6/05. It went into the system on 3/17/05.

We just closed the week of May 31st but are not in the system yet. We had an extended closing because already used the 03,04 pts by renting them from the seller before closing.


----------



## DVCconvert

Beca:


> 66 teenagers in a production of "The Music Man"




Don't forget to get another 10 teens for the 
"Seventy-Six Trombones" !!  

 

LOL! 
Seriously, that sounds like alot of fun!!  
Maybe you could post a picture at some point!!


----------



## RayJay

Beca, Everyone

We just passed ROFR

So now we have 200 pts total with 147 banked, we are on our way!!!

Good Luck to everyone else.

Also can't beat TSS, everything was so seemless.

RayJay


----------



## jiggerj

RayJay-  Congratulations!!!  What wonderful news!


----------



## andriade

Congrats RayJay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mugglemomof3

We got in!
BWV 222 points. 111 banked from '04. Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs. $78.50 per point.
Submitted for ROFR 5/10, Approved 6/1
Just waiting to close!!!!


----------



## RayJay

mugglemomof3 said:
			
		

> We got in!
> BWV 222 points. 111 banked from '04. Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs. $78.50 per point.
> Submitted for ROFR 5/10, Approved 6/1
> Just waiting to close!!!!



Yes, Congrats, that is a nice price and banked points and great contract,
all the things you want in a resale including seller paying closing and fees.

Good job!!!

Enjoy your vacations
See ya at BWV
RayJay


----------



## jiggerj

mugglemomof3 said:
			
		

> We got in!
> BWV 222 points. 111 banked from '04. Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs. $78.50 per point.
> Submitted for ROFR 5/10, Approved 6/1
> Just waiting to close!!!!



Sweet contract!  Congratulations!


----------



## JandD Mom

mugglemomof3 said:
			
		

> We got in!
> BWV 222 points. 111 banked from '04. Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs. $78.50 per point.
> Submitted for ROFR 5/10, Approved 6/1
> Just waiting to close!!!!




You got a great deal.  Congratulations!


----------



## goldilocks_63

You'd think by now I'd be able to handle it.... (3rd resale)....

But I'm trying to buy resale for BCV, and now see the other threads where all the waitlists are....

so now I'm thinking I don't stand a chance...

aaarrghhh....

the agony!

Goldi


----------



## Beca

DVC Convert...that is SO funny!!!  But, somehow..I never thought of 66 teenagers being "10 too few"     I have NO idea how to post pics on these boards, but as soon as we get pics on the website, I will drop a line.

Congrats, RayJay, and mugglemomof3!!!!

I also just had a contract pass (I was the seller).  I have added it to the list.

goldilocks...please don't worry...I think you will be fine!!!  Getting those BCV contracts are stressful!!!


PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille -  210 BWV (Dec) $82  All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12)
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2)


----------



## Colmenares3

YAY! Just got the word that our 80 points at BWV are truly ours! So now you can add "Passed, 6/13" to "Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24)" I'm comin' home!

But first I have to finish reading the Hanname thread, so it may be awhile . . .


----------



## auntsue

We were away last week, but called TTS and found out that our offer of $76 for 350 BWV points, no points till 6/06 was ROFRed.  It was very disappointing, but we kind of expected it after finding this thread and seeing the going prices.  We had even called TTS about three weeks ago to try and up our offer because we had a really bad feeling.  Even though we offered more than the $75 they were asking, Disney seemed to be buying up a lot of the BWV contracts.  Kristie, from TTS, confirmed that by saying that Disney has been very aggressive with buying back BWV resales.  
Looks like we'll have to keep looking.

I do have 2 questions that I am hoping someone can answer.  If there are no points until 6/06, does that mean that Disney can't sell those points till then?  Also, can they break up those 350 points into several smaller contracts or do they have to sell the 350 points as a single contract?

Beca, thanks for this thread.  It was/is VERY helpful and I will check back before I make another offer.


----------



## JeanJoe

auntsue said:
			
		

> I do have 2 questions that I am hoping someone can answer.  If there are no points until 6/06, does that mean that Disney can't sell those points till then?  Also, can they break up those 350 points into several smaller contracts or do they have to sell the 350 points as a single contract?


So sorry to hear your news. Good luck, and I hope you try again!

I'm no expert, but I think that per the timeshare policies, they can't use the points until 6/06 (to rent rooms, or to sell the contract WITH points back until 6/06). That makes me think that in 2006, they will be selling a 350 point BWV contract with no points until June.

However, I think they are free to break up the contract as they wish -- just have to issue a two different deeds saying 0.00001% and 0.00001% of Unit #### instead of 1 deed of 0.00002%.

Good luck trying again.


----------



## jiggerj

Well today will make day number 25 (but whos counting) for me waiting for ROFR.  Im not having a good feeling about this!


----------



## JeanJoe

jiggerj said:
			
		

> Well today will make day number 25 (but whos counting) for me waiting for ROFR.  Im not having a good feeling about this!


OK, I'm not usually a touchy-feely person, but


----------



## senecabeach

*jiggerj...

  Sending EXTRA Pixie Dust to YOU !!*


----------



## goldilocks_63

Disney waived their ROFR on my 110 BCV points!

OMG, now I have to come up with the money!!!  LOL!!!

I am so excited.

TSS was really busy, but asked about the others.... TSS said that Disney has been responding really fast about ROFR lately.... and they got 20 answers back today, almost all passed ROFR,

and TSS has another 100 behind mine in the queue.

WooHoo!!!!

   

Goldi

FYI - now I make the 1,000 point club with 1045 total (Hubby is going to kill me - Haven't told him yet).

Hope I don't lose my job.... for some reason, every time I do an add on I get laid off (IT - computers).


----------



## hooksenemy

I know you would think this should be a good day as a seller but I am not! 

Disney exercised it's ROFR on 220pts BWV UYDec $78pp buyer pays CC owner pay MF!  '04 11pts ALL '05 

We need to sell due to health reasons so we were excited to have an offer however I really didn't want the "greedy" DVC   to buy it back - they will now turn around and sell it for who knows what!!!!! 

I know I need to part with my pts. because it is the right thing for the family but boy is it hard to know DVC has "MY" pts. 

Carolyn


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Carolyn,

I've just checked with our office and we have had NO communication from Disney as to the status of your ROFR.  We cannot report on something we do not know about.  The main processor at Disney left a couple of weeks ago and they maybe they are trying something new.  I don't know.  But one thing has been made clear to all of The Timeshare Store agents, is they are to contact buyer and seller IMMEDIATELY upon hearing results.  I'm sorry you were disappointed,  but some things are just beyond our control.  

I really do appreciate your doing business with us. 

Sincerely,
Thomas E. Yeary (Tom)
Owner/Broker


----------



## senecabeach

hooksenemy ....

I'm so sorry to hear it was necessary for you to decide to sell your DVC.  I hope better times come your way....soon!!  

Try to look beyond the corporate greed that touches all our daily lives. Realize .... that there are wonderful families, as anxious as you were, just waiting for the opportunity to own a "piece of the magic" and make  wonderful family memories......and yes...for a couple more bucks and no hassle ...through Disney.   

Carolyn....Sending prayers and pixie dust your way!!


----------



## JimC

goldilocks_63 said:
			
		

> ...FYI - now I make the 1,000 point club with 1045 total (Hubby is going to kill me - Haven't told him yet)....:




Congratulations!! I have added you to the list.

*DVC 1000 Point Club*
1. King Leonidas  3500 pts
2. tmc2469 - 3000
3. akalucky - 2500
4. bongo59 - 2250
5. nuthut - 2150
6. Debbie H - 2000 
7. katzha - 2000
8. DBBN - 1675
9. LoveMyDVC - 1500
10. sanddune - 1386
11. PKK/MJK - 1350
12. Icy Dog - 1252 
13. BEIRMUGG - 1200
14. tworgs - 1200
15. goofyforwdw - 1150
16. wdw1972 - 1150 
17. Nanjo1 - 1135
18. Maistre Gracey - 1100 
19. jni1992 - 1060
20. MikDor - 1050
21. TiggMan - 1050
22. goldilocks 63 - 1045
23. CarolAnnK - 1020
24. Laurabearz - 1000
25. marlogood - 1000
26. Peterd - 1000
27. Terry S - 1000
28. WalterS - 1000


----------



## hooksenemy

Fellow disboarders - I made a mistake today and I want to correct it the best way I know how!  

First to Tom/Jason at TSS - I am sorry I posted to quickly and let my emotions get ahead of my head.  I edited my previous post eliminating you from my line of daggers!  

I found out today that DVD exercised their ROFR on "MY" pts.    When we purchased our points 220 through TSS it was up there in the top 20 best days of my life!  It took 3 years to convince DH to purchase so when we finally got the contract it was so great!    I won't go much further but I will tell you we are a huge WDW family have been to many times to count as owners and just straight hotel dwellers!    

It meant alot to me personally not to sell back to DVD - I know corporate greed is everywhere but I also know that DVC prices families with limited incomes out despite the fact they are their best customers   

Well we put our 220 pts. on the market in March with TSS in late April TSS said lets lower the price and I said noway, I would rather wait for a buyer then have DVC buy them back it will devistate me if that were to happen!  Well now you have been taken full circle!   Mothers Day we got our offer from a private buyer through TSS and TODAY DVC hit me with a hammer and bought "MY" points!  

I dissed TSS today on the board and I should have never done it!  They have been great, I am just so upset I have to sell due to and ill FIL and on top of it all I am selling back to the greedy empire     Believe me fellow DVC'ers we looked at all options before we listed with TSS it took over 6 months for me to pick up the phone to TSS to sell!  

So again to Tom from TSS  I appreciate all you and your staff have done I am so sorry I zinged TSS earlier!  I did edit my post so if you missed it earlier you won't see it!   Tom thanks for your PM's not only today but since March offering your support!  And my next time in Orlando I will take you up on that cup of coffee   

Carolyn


----------



## goldilocks_63

Maybe tomorrow...   

Hanname, Goldi


----------



## jekjones1558

JimC,
While you're at it, could we be added?  1000 even.
Thanks, Jean


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Carolyn,

I'm so sorry for the situation that has caused you so much grief.  I'm also sure that all of us on the DIS wish you well.  

I really do appreciate your clearing up the situation.  You have been under a tremendous strain and I totally understand it.

The one true thing I do know is you will be a DVC owner again, because you want it and you deserve it!  It will probably be much sooner than you think!

Tom


----------



## JimC

hooksenemy said:
			
		

> ...I would rather wait for a buyer then have DVC buy them back it will devistate me if that were to happen!
> Carolyn



Carolyn,

When DVD exercises its ROFR it helps those of us on waitlists for sold out resorts.  That is particularly important for those wanting to purchase a very small add-on.  So do not dispair somewhere someone got a call from their guide saying that they got their points.


----------



## JimC

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> JimC,
> While you're at it, could we be added?  1000 even.
> Thanks, Jean



Congratulations Jean!!  You are on the list!   


*DVC 1000 Point Club*
1. King Leonidas  3500 pts
2. tmc2469 - 3000
3. akalucky - 2500
4. bongo59 - 2250
5. nuthut - 2150
6. Debbie H - 2000 
7. katzha - 2000
8. DBBN - 1675
9. LoveMyDVC - 1500
10. sanddune - 1386
11. PKK/MJK - 1350
12. Icy Dog - 1252 
13. BEIRMUGG - 1200
14. tworgs - 1200
15. goofyforwdw - 1150
16. wdw1972 - 1150 
17. Nanjo1 - 1135
18. Maistre Gracey - 1100 
19. jni1992 - 1060
20. MikDor - 1050
21. TiggMan - 1050
22. goldilocks 63 - 1045
23. CarolAnnK  1020
24. jekjones1558 - 1000
25. Laurabearz - 1000
26. marlogood - 1000
27. Peterd - 1000
28. Terry S - 1000
29. WalterS - 1000

Hey we only need one more to have a magic 30 on the list!!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

For the rest of you that would like to become a member of the 1,000pt Club.  The Timeshare Store, Inc. will be happy to help you attain your membership.

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.  The salesman came out in me!!!

HAPPY VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## cruise-o-matic

JimC said:
			
		

> Carolyn,
> 
> When DVD exercises its ROFR it helps those of us on waitlists for sold out resorts.  That is particularly important for those wanting to purchase a very small add-on.  So do not dispair somewhere someone got a call from their guide saying that they got their points.



I agree.  While it is totally frustrating for the buyer, and some sellers, I see ROFR as a good thing in that it keeps our "investment" from plummeting in value like regular timeshares.


----------



## Beca

Colmenares and goldilocks - CONGRATULATIONS!!

auntsue - I am SOOO sorry!!!  There have been many contracts where I have "upped" the price before ROFR was complete.  I'm sorry it didn't seem TTS was able to do that for you.  Maybe next time will be the charm.  DVC can, and will break up contracts; and they can go ahead and sell that contract now.  They simply "pad" the contract with points in their system.  DVC can do this...it is no different than DVC offering 100 "bonus" points at a purchasers original resort when they add on at SSR.  

hooksenemy - I am sorry you are upset...but, I am just sorry you have to sell at all!!     But, think....there are a lot of people on DVC's waitlist...current owners who love BWV and want to add-on there...who will be SOOO happy to get those points.

PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13) 

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2)


----------



## jiggerj

Fortunately and unfortunately I did *not* pass ROFR. I received the news on June  14th.  I was VERY upset!  Tom at the TSS even though he was not my broker was very supportive and offered friendship and support to his fellow Diser throughout.  Jaki and **** were very nice and offered great support.  And  anyways the good news!... I am official! Not wanting to go thru the resale process again for my first time buy,  I was able to purchase direct from Disney BWV!  A dream come true.  Talk about a roller coaster ride but my dream has come true..


----------



## Beca

jiggerj - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You are going to love owning at BWV!!

PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2)


----------



## DVCconvert

No longer waiting:



> BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19)



ROFR'd !

I'm going for a new record!  How many contracts can one have Rofr'd in a year!?!  
-- I feel so *powerful*! 
All I have to do is to make an offer -- ANY offer,
and I can force the Disney Company to spend money!
 

Oh well, Kristie (my TTS agent) did a fantastic job in trying to get this one for me.
She said it seems that Disney is chewing up BWV resales faster than a feeding bear in a fish farm!
I've got time, and patience, so I'll just keep trying!


----------



## Beca

DVCconvert - I am SOO sorry!!  It does seem more and more like $78 is the minimum.  It does make you wonder why my BWV 210 (Sept) with 60 points actually got waived...maybe it really is a dart board!!  Here's hoping your luck next time is much better!!

PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2)


----------



## tigger002

Besides the BCV already posted I have put an offer in on BWV.

BWV 210 Feb uy, 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all of the Feb 2006 pts.  I am paying cc and maint.  Owner is paying transfer fees.  $78.00
Submitted 6-06-05

I was thinking I would get this contract but am now wondering??  Maybe I should have gone higher!!  I guess I still can since Disney has not gotten back.  What to do!??

I am leaving for Disney 6-18 for another wonderful week at  Disney and in such limbo.


----------



## Beca

tigger002 said:
			
		

> Besides the BCV already posted I have put an offer in on BWV.
> 
> BWV 210 Feb uy, 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all of the Feb 2006 pts.  I am paying cc and maint.  Owner is paying transfer fees.  $78.00
> Submitted 6-06-05
> 
> I was thinking I would get this contract but am now wondering??  Maybe I should have gone higher!!  I guess I still can since Disney has not gotten back.  What to do!??
> 
> I am leaving for Disney 6-18 for another wonderful week at  Disney and in such limbo.



I will get that added asap.  When did you submit your BCV?  I hope you hear really soon!!

 

Beca


----------



## DVCconvert

> Besides the BCV already posted I have put an offer in on BWV.
> BWV 210 Feb uy, 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all of the Feb 2006 pts. I am paying cc and maint. Owner is paying transfer fees. $78.00
> Submitted 6-06-05




For your sake, I'm worried too.   It seems like since DVD/DVC has increased the cost on buying into SSR directly from Disney to $89 --they don't seem willing to let resales at BWV go below $ 80 +

I hope I'm 'wrong'.


----------



## tigger002

Concerning my BCV pts I am being told that Disney lost the first submission so it had to be resubmitted again which I believe is around June 6th the same time my BWV was submitted even though we agreed on a price way back mid May.   I am not real happy with the BCV broker, not TSC.  TSC has the BWV pts purchase that I am now getting concerned will pass and things are all moving well with them.  

We are leaving for Disney in one day and I am hoping we get sprinkled with some "Magic" and both of my contracts pass.


----------



## Poohgirl

still waiting.....and waiting.....impatient aren't I


----------



## JandD Mom

tigger002 said:
			
		

> Concerning my BCV pts I am being told that Disney lost the first submission so it had to be resubmitted again which I believe is around June 6th the same time my BWV was submitted even though we agreed on a price way back mid May.   I am not real happy with the BCV broker, not TSC.  TSC has the BWV pts purchase that I am now getting concerned will pass and things are all moving well with them.


Tigger,

I just wanted to let you know the same thing happened to me.  DVC lost our paperwork, then "found" it.  They took our ROFR process to the 30th day from the date of our original submission, and even then, only gave us an "oral" waiver of ROFR, not the written.  Their position was that the 30 days ran from the date they "found" our paperwork.

Personally, from a legal standpoint, I think DVC should be bound to the 30 days from the date you submit, even if they lose it.  That is, assuming that you have some confirmation, which we did.

I would not be too hard on your broker, because it happened to us and we did not use a broker at al -- just a timeshare title company.  And we know it was not the title company's fault because the seller called DVC the day it was submitted and DVC confirmed they had the paperwork and it was all in order.  

Good luck!


----------



## tigger002

J and D Mom:

Yes I know it was not the broker's fault if in deed Disney lost the paperwork and that is not why I am not happy with them.  I am calling them again today as I have never seen anything in writing and am wondering what indeed was given to Disney to look at.  This does not seem right to me and I am checking on it today.  My contract with TSC for BWV pts was clear and signed by both parties and that was what was submitted to Disney.  

Getting more nervous by the day that the BWV pts will not passing at $78 we offered.


----------



## jiggerj

DVCconvert said:
			
		

> No longer waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFR'd !
> 
> I'm going for a new record!  How many contracts can one have Rofr'd in a year!?!
> -- I feel so *powerful*!
> All I have to do is to make an offer -- ANY offer,
> and I can force the Disney Company to spend money!
> 
> 
> Oh well, Kristie (my TTS agent) did a fantastic job in trying to get this one for me.
> She said it seems that Disney is chewing up BWV resales faster than a feeding bear in a fish farm!
> I've got time, and patience, so I'll just keep trying!



What a bummer!  Sorry to hear you got ROFR but I am glad to see that you handled it with humor! You have much more patience than I do!


----------



## mamaprincess

This thread is ripe for a dance called the N.A.W.D. an explination can be found on the thread entitled A dance for the outraged.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

The processors at Disney claimed to have not recieved paperwork we faxed to them on at least 3 separate occasions, this year.  It could have been due to a number of things, faulty fax machine, papers picked up in with a group of others, placed on the wrong desk.  We now E-Mail them the following day for verification of their reciept of the faxes sent the previous day.

Like all of us, Disney is not infallible.  It is run by human beings, just like all of us.  So YES, mistakes do happen.  They eventually get ironed out.  Try to have patience and all's well that ends well.

Tom


----------



## tarpat1

Well I forgot in all of the excitement to come back here and let you all know we closed on our VB points. Thanks to Tom and everyone at TSS. We booked Oct 5-11 at SSR with a waitlist for the BW (any view will work for us) we are crossing our fingers for the BW but will be very happy at SSR too. Thanks for all the good wishes and a hearty good luck to everyone still waiting!!!!

We can't wait to come home!!


----------



## stingmom

tarpat1 said:
			
		

> Well I forgot in all of the excitement to come back here and let you all know we closed on our VB points. Thanks to Tom and everyone at TSS. We booked Oct 5-11 at SSR with a waitlist for the BW (any view will work for us) we are crossing our fingers for the BW but will be very happy at SSR too. Thanks for all the good wishes and a hearty good luck to everyone still waiting!!!!
> 
> We can't wait to come home!!



Congrats and welcome home!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations and Welcome Home VB neighbor!!

Bobbi


----------



## Anniegirl

Just wondering what the going resale rate is at SSR.  What seems to be the going rate per point sneaking past ROFR there?  My husband and I are seriously considering buying into the DVC     and will finance on our own so a resale would be  a better bargain than buying through Disney?  Right?     We got the DVD in the mail and will take the tour in August when we go.  We are staying on rented points at VWL (looooove the Wilderness Lodge!).  Thanks for any info!! Should I beb posting this somewhere else as well???


----------



## JeanJoe

Anniegirl said:
			
		

> Just wondering what the going resale rate is at SSR.  What seems to be the going rate per point sneaking past ROFR there?  My husband and I are seriously considering buying into the DVC     and will finance on our own so a resale would be  a better bargain than buying through Disney?  Right?     We got the DVD in the mail and will take the tour in August when we go.  We are staying on rented points at VWL (looooove the Wilderness Lodge!).  Thanks for any info!! Should I beb posting this somewhere else as well???



I don't think anyone here has reported an SSR contract that has been ROFR'd.

On the other hand, the resales available on the boards for SSR have mostly been priced rather high -- high enough that after you figure closing costs, I've been surprised that anyone has found it worth it to bid, rather than to just buy direct from Disney.

YMMV, especially if you find a "sweet" SSR resale contract.


----------



## poohbear7

Congratulations Welcome Home


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm curious about something and already posted on another thread...but what I'm wondering is whether contracts make it through ROFR more if the buyers live in a state DVC is not registered to sell in.  For those of you that were very surprised your contract didn't get ROFR'd, can you please post and say whether or not you think your state of residence helped.  Thanks!

(I live in WA and think it definitely helped us last April)


----------



## dsneygirl

Still waiting.  We're on Day 28.  Jason from TSS said we should hear something by the end of the week.  We were beginning to think DVC had forgotten about us.


----------



## Beca

PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2)
tigger002 -  BWV 210 (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all  '06 (Sub 6/06)


----------



## JeanJoe

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> Still waiting.  We're on Day 28.  Jason from TSS said we should hear something by the end of the week.  We were beginning to think DVC had forgotten about us.



Just hope they *have* forgotten about you  Isn't there a time limit beyond which they've automatically waived their right?


----------



## dsneygirl

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Just hope they *have* forgotten about you  Isn't there a time limit beyond which they've automatically waived their right?



DH and I were just discussing this last night but I don't know for sure.


----------



## JimMIA

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> DH and I were just discussing this last night but I don't know for sure.


 I think they are supposed to give you an answer within 30 days, but are not really bound by that.  I'm pretty sure there is no automatic waiver of ROFR.


----------



## TinkTatoo

I've been watching this thread since we bought our own OKW contracts earlier this year and was surprised to see jiggerj ROFR for 230 OKW (Sept)$75. previously OKW was getting through for that price and ROFR at $70 or below.

Do you think they are increasing the ROFR threshold in view of the price increase a few days ago??


----------



## jiggerj

TinkTatoo said:
			
		

> I've been watching this thread since we bought our own OKW contracts earlier this year and was surprised to see jiggerj ROFR for 230 OKW (Sept)$75. previously OKW was getting through for that price and ROFR at $70 or below.
> 
> Do you think they are increasing the ROFR threshold in view of the price increase a few days ago??



I think I might have an answer to *why* I was ROFR.  My own fault though as I was really worried that I wouldn't have an answer for the ROFR in time to get in on SSR before the price increase.  I put down a deposit with Disney to buy SSR direct before the price increase and ALOT (not sure how many) days after I was submitted into Disney for ROFR.  Well I ended up getting ROFRed a few days later.  I called my guide and told her that I would have loved BWV instead of SSR.  We vaca in May for the Flower and Garden Festival so Boardwalk with the window REALLY appealed to me.  She was able to offer me 2 contracts one for 150 and one for 60 to give me the 210 that I wanted with a Use year that I was very happy with.  Unfortunately I did not have the patience for a first time buy with a resale but that doesn't mean I wont with add ons!  I hope this was able to help someone and not upset anyone.  The timing was terrible as was my anxious nerves! Yes I paid a bit more but I am thrilled with the way it all turned out.


----------



## Beca

JeanJoe said:
			
		

> Just hope they *have* forgotten about you  Isn't there a time limit beyond which they've automatically waived their right?



Yes, the 30 day limit is actually the maximum number of days DVC can take to decide on a contract.  DVC's POS that went to the buyer of the original contract says that if the owner decides to sell the contract, and they have not heard a decision on ROFR by the end of 30 days, they may proceed with the closing as scheduled.

Here's the scoop...no resale agent alive is going to touch that one "with a 10 foot pole".  They are afraid that if they force DVC's hand, then they will find that a lot of their contracts get "lost" or "ROFR'd" or a myriad of other things.

One thing I have learned in my dealings is to attach an addendum which states that the contract must close within a certain time frame (or by a certain date).  If DVC doesn't have an answer within that period, they cannot buy the contract either.  This has always seemed to get me my answer on time.  

 

Beca


----------



## JimMIA

jiggerj said:
			
		

> ...but I am thrilled with the way it all turned out.


That you got ROFR'd, and WHY you got ROFR'd, and how much you paid are not important.  You're going to own DVC for a long time and the *above quote* is what is important in the long run.

[EDIT:  OOOOPS!  Welcome home!    ]


----------



## dsneygirl

We got word this afternoon...



Disney waived their rights so VWL is ours!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

dsneygirl said:
			
		

> We got word this afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> Disney waived their rights so VWL is ours!!!!




Welcome Home VWL neighbor!!

Bobbi


----------



## nanajoyx2

I first contacted TTS about 200 VWL points (March) $77 on June 3.  They received my deposit check on June 7 and the title company received our signed papers on June 8 or 9.  I don't know which date is the one I should be using to count my days for ROFR.  I haven't called Kristie to ask because I don't want to be a bother.  I hope this passes but I think we should have bid more to be certain.


----------



## JimMIA

The date would be when the title company (not TTS) sends the deal to Disney, which would be very shortly after both your and the seller's paperwork were both in.  Don't worry about being a pest with TTS -- you're a customer, not a pest, and that's how they look at it.  They will be happy to answer your questions.

Good luck.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Way to go, dsneygirl!!!!!!!  I see you have already changed your byline to VWL Owner!  So happy for you   

*Welcome Home!!!!!!*


----------



## dsneygirl

Thanks everyone!  Now we can start planning for fall.


----------



## jiggerj

JimMIA said:
			
		

> That you got ROFR'd, and WHY you got ROFR'd, and how much you paid are not important.  You're going to own DVC for a long time and the *above quote* is what is important in the long run.



You are so right!    Thank you !

And dsneygirl congrats to you !  Very exciting isn't it?  WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Poohgirl

Yipee! Got word yesterday that I got by ROFR!   A couple more weeks and Im in!


----------



## jiggerj

Hooray for Poohgirl!  Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## JeanJoe

Poohgirl, Welcome Home!


----------



## poohbear7

Congratulations   Welcome Home


----------



## Poohgirl

Thank you all.  I'm so excited  and eager to plan my next trip...very soon!


----------



## dsneygirl

jiggerj said:
			
		

> You are so right!    Thank you !
> 
> And dsneygirl congrats to you !  Very exciting isn't it?  WELCOME HOME!




Thanks!


----------



## Beca

poohgirl and dsnygirl - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

nanajoyx2 - I imagine your contract went to ROFR on 6/8.  GOOD LUCK!!!


PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8)


----------



## mouseclick1

We have been on vacation for the past 12 days, but sometime during the week (I think 6/16) we received the message that Disney bought back our 100 point Hilton Head contract.  I was kind of expecting it since we got it for $68 per point, which seemed too good to be true (I guess it was!).


----------



## Anniegirl

We are overnighting our contract today. Beach Club @ $85/pt, 210 points.  Wish us luck! The roofer told us we didn't need to replace the roof so hubby gave the go ahead to purchase.  We are both excited.  A big "THANK YOU" to Tagrel for the wonderful slideshow of SAB, it helped greatly to sway my husband.  We can't wait for our first trip home...hopefully in January.  Child free!! We are taking our 3 boys this August and staying at VWL on rented points.  We should hopefully close on our contract around the same time.  Wahoo!!


----------



## tigger002

tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06)


If was passed while we were on vacation last Wednesday.  I wonder if the "Collection" holding pts made it harder for Disney to buy back??  

Can anyone tell me hold long it will take before I pts are actual ours to make ressies?


----------



## JeanJoe

tigger002 said:
			
		

> tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06)
> 
> 
> If was passed while we were on vacation last Wednesday.  I wonder if the "Collection" holding pts made it harder for Disney to buy back??
> 
> Can anyone tell me hold long it will take before I pts are actual ours to make ressies?



Here's one person's experiences. I think ours took a little longer. I could have sworn there was another post, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## goldilocks_63

My BCV recently went thru at $83 pp, so good luck!

Glad your roof was better than expected.

LOL.

Goldi


----------



## Beca

Hi Everyone!!!

mouseclick1 - I am SOO sorry!!  You will just have to try again!!

Anniegirl - Good luck!!  We LOVE BCV...it is SOOO beautiful!!!

tigger002 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I think you will be in the system in about 3 weeks.  It really depends on when DVC gets the necessary docs to the closing company.  Sometimes that takes 2 weeks all by itself.  BTW....what is going on with your BCV?  How weird that the BWV would come back before the BCV.

PASSED:
Beca (seller) - 210 BWV (Sept) $69 60 '05 (sub 3/1, pass 4/1)
champagne27 - 200 BWV $78, 188 37 '04, all '05 (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
KANSAS - 200 BWV(Aug) $78 all '04 & '05 (sub appx 3/12, pass 4/4)
AnnMorin (seller) - 190 VB (Dec) $58.42 13 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/4)
Oz-Ma - 100 BCV (Oct) $85 04 and 05 points (sub 3/11, pass 4/4)
justjudy - 230 OKW (Jun) $79 209 banked '04, all '05 (don't know dates)
Northern Lights - 160 BCV (aug), $85, 42 banked '04, all '05 (sub 3/10, pass 4/8)
Beca - 100 BCV (Aug) $83.50, 2 '05 points, (sub 3/25, pass 4/8)
dizhoni - 100 OKW (Jun) $74 all 05 (sub 3/21,pass 4/7)
soxfans45 - 200 BWV (Jun) $80 67 '04, all '05 (sub 3/21, pass 4/11)
Scratch42 - 200 BCV (Dec) $82....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! 
supernurse99 - 190 OKW (Aug) $73 3 '04 banked, all '05 (sub 4/2,pass 4/19)
winniedapooh - 52 OKW (Aug) $76 (52 for both 2003/04 banked=104 use by 8/1/05) (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
NJOYURLIFE - 50 OKW (Oct) $75 38 '03 (banked) (sub 4/6), pass 4/22
DVCforMe - 150 VWL (Dec) $78 31 '03 (banked) all '04 (sub 4/1) pass 4/22
keishashadow - 58 VWL (Oct) $82 all '04 (banked) all '05 (sub 4/4 pass 4/22)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Jun) $78 47 banked, all 05 (sub 04/01 pass 4/22)
aussiemickeys - 150 SSR (Feb) $83 all '05 (sub 3/16, pass 4/22)
disneymiss - 100 VWL (Dec) $79, all '04 (banked), all '05 (sub 4/4, pass 4/22)
mommary - 300 VWL (Dec) $80 289 '04 (banked), all '05 (pass 4/22) 
wbcincy - 155 BWV(Feb) $79 all '05 points (sub appx 3/30, pass 2/25)
depilot - 240 BCV(Feb) $79.17 (pass appx. 4/14)
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )




ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8)
Anniegirl -  210 BCV $85 (Sub 6/28)


----------



## tigger002

My BWV purchase was thru The Timeshare Store and everything is moving smoothly but my BCV is thru someone else and it is not moving smoothly at all.  I don't think this company deals much with Disney and hence I it is moving sooo slow.  I was told Disney lost my BCV information but was told it was put back in when my BWV was and still no answer.  I guess I am going to have to call again to see what is going on.


----------



## hmmerr02

Today Jerry called from the Timeshare Store with the words we had been wanting to hear!  We made it through FROR on 150 Saratoga Springs pts at $81 per point with the seller paying maintenance (technically it takes it to $80 pp with the seller's contribution, we submitted on June 7).  Just an an FYI...Jerry has been a fantastic rep to deal with.  We had some special requests for the seller and he acted as a go between for us and that was way above and beyond!  I'd highly recommend him and the Timeshare Store.  They didn't steer us wrong!  Oh and a ps....a few posting back someone asked why anyone would buy Saratoga at resale and the answer for us was the fact that saving money is saving money.  Even though we didn't get it for thousands less, we still saved money even after closing costs.  Any extra money in our pockets can be used when we head home to Saratoga!!!


----------



## Beca

tigger002 - I am so sorry to hear your contract is taking so long!!!  I really hope it comes thru for you soon.

hmmerr02 - Congratulations!!!  I am so surprised to see that SSR which DVC sells for $98 per point is getting thru cheaper than BCV which DVC sells for $92.   Buy hey....lucky for you!!!!  Enjoy your new contract!!

PASSED:

MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)

WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV $85 (Sub 6/28)


----------



## jjfjr

Wasn't on your list but just got through ROFR for 150 BWV @$77, no 05 points, June Use Year.  I was quite suprised it went through.  We submitted to Disney on 6/8 and I heard from TTS on 6/28...now we own at BWV and VWL.....


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)

This is our first purchase and I hope I'll get to say "we're in!" soon!

Thanks!
Cyn


----------



## stingmom

BkrsLoveDis! said:
			
		

> BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
> 
> This is our first purchase and I hope I'll get to say "we're in!" soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> Cyn



Good Luck!!  Sending a little pixie dust your way~


----------



## nanajoyx2

I am feeling a little discouraged about my contract today after reading that jjfjr already passed ROFR for 150 BWV $77.  I spoke to Kristie the other day and was told ours (200 VWL $77) was submitted to Disney on 6/7.  I know the 30 days have not passed yet, but I guess I don't understand how things work with the ROFR folks at Disney.  I know I am not alone.  It is going to be a long weekend for me, and I am not a patient person.  Wish me luck please.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I have my fingers crossed, my thumbs pressed together and have said my special prayer to the "Disney Gods". I'm doing everything I know to help you pass ROFR.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

Add me to the waiting list  . 300 points at OKW at $73/point. Offer was made 6/24 for August Use Year. All 300 points will be available on 8/1.


----------



## JandD Mom

nanajoyx2 said:
			
		

> I am feeling a little discouraged about my contract today after reading that jjfjr already passed ROFR for 150 BWV $77.  I spoke to Kristie the other day and was told ours (200 VWL $77) was submitted to Disney on 6/7.  I know the 30 days have not passed yet, but I guess I don't understand how things work with the ROFR folks at Disney.  I know I am not alone.  It is going to be a long weekend for me, and I am not a patient person.  Wish me luck please.



Nana,

I know a lot of staffers there have been on vacation.  However ... has your broker called to see if they lost your paperwork?  That seems to be something happening to people more and more frequently.

Good luck!@


----------



## RayJay

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> Nana,
> 
> I know a lot of staffers there have been on vacation.  However ... has your broker called to see if they lost your paperwork?  That seems to be something happening to people more and more frequently.
> 
> Good luck!@



Yes, this is true, my closing agent is on vacation, I've been expecting a call all week, but she did turn it over to someone else.

RayJay


----------



## vascubaguy

I just saw a listing for $68/point at BWV - 170 points available... I sent them a request for more info... but I think that has ROFR written ALL over it!


----------



## SoCalKDG

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I just saw a listing for $68/point at BWV - 170 points available... I sent them a request for more info... but I think that has ROFR written ALL over it!


Where did you see that.  I just looked at the Timeshare Store and they don't have any BWV's available.  $68 normally gets you Vero.


----------



## vascubaguy

SoCalKDG said:
			
		

> Where did you see that.  I just looked at the Timeshare Store and they don't have any BWV's available.  $68 normally gets you Vero.



I'll see if I can find it again, I had done a search for DVC timeshares and went to a bunch of different websites.  I know I requested more info on that one but I didnt' get an email confirmation and haven't heard back yet.  If I see it again, I'll send you a PM with the link.


----------



## nanajoyx2

Bummer, we didn't get our VWL points.  I got the call from Kristie this afternoon.  We are trying for another one.  I will post the details when the paper work is submitted.


----------



## vascubaguy

nanajoyx2 said:
			
		

> Bummer, we didn't get our VWL points.  I got the call from Kristie this afternoon.  We are trying for another one.  I will post the details when the paper work is submitted.



Sorry to hear it didn't go thru, but good luck with the next attempt!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Jason with TSS just called with bad news  Disney exercised
ROFR on my HH offer for 150pts at $74/pt.  Two tries
now with Disney taking both.


----------



## nanajoyx2

When I talked to Kristie today she told me that Disney bought back 10 contracts.  I wonder how many passed.  Maybe third time will do it for you.


----------



## Beca

jjfjr - Congratulations!!!!!

BkrsLoveDis & 1000th happy haunt - Good luck!!   .  1000th happy haunt...you're not the REAL 1000th haunt are you?  You know, the one that paid an enormous amount to actually be the "one"?  It would be really cool if you are!!

nanajoyx2 and disfountainofyouth - I am SOO sorry!!!  I hope you try again....and, I hope you have much better luck!!!  

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)


WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV $85 (Sub 6/28)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)


----------



## vascubaguy

Well, I'm submitting the papers tomorrow for a small contract at OKW.  I'm excited...


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

Beca said:
			
		

> 1000th happy haunt...you're not the REAL 1000th haunt are you?  You know, the one that paid an enormous amount to actually be the "one"?  It would be really cool if you are!!



Nope, that's not me.


----------



## vascubaguy

I didn't see this on the list, but Pooh Pal mentioned that his BWV contract got ROFR'd.  I don't know the details...


----------



## DVCforMe

Add us to the wait list and cross your fingers!  We wanted a Vero contract for a chance at the beach cottages.  Sending a deposit tomorrow for 175 point Dec UY with 18 banked '04 and all '05 for $63 per point.  Buyer pays maintenance on '05 points and closing costs.  Might need lots of pixie dust on $63 per point


----------



## vascubaguy

I sent the deposit and faxed all the papers today.

40 points at OKW, $74 per point, Oct UY, no points until 06.  I pay closing, seller pays transfer fees, and '05 maintenance fees.

Think I've got a shot with making thru ROFR?


----------



## JimMIA

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I sent the deposit and faxed all the papers today.
> 
> 40 points at OKW, $74 per point, Oct UY, no points until 06.  I pay closing, seller pays transfer fees, and '05 maintenance fees.
> 
> Think I've got a shot with making thru ROFR?


 ROFR's always a guess, but I think you have a shot -- only because I suspect Disney has more OKW than they want and will not ROFR very aggressively.

I'm aware of the recent ROFR at $75, but this is a different contract and different situation.  I do think it's borderline, but it's a small contract, and they may let it go. 

By the time you factor in the closing, you are really paying almost $84, but small contracts like that don't come up often and they go for a premium.  Even at that price, it's a great "starter Home."  It opens up a world of opportunities for "addonitis."

Good luck.


----------



## vascubaguy

JimMIA said:
			
		

> ROFR's always a guess, but I think you have a shot -- only because I suspect Disney has more OKW than they want and will not ROFR very aggressively.
> 
> I'm aware of the recent ROFR at $75, but this is a different contract and different situation.  I do think it's borderline, but it's a small contract, and they may let it go.
> 
> By the time you factor in the closing, you are really paying almost $84, but small contracts like that don't come up often and they go for a premium.  Even at that price, it's a great "starter Home."  It opens up a world of opportunities for "addonitis."
> 
> Good luck.



"Addonitis"     I've already got that and haven't even got the first contract.  Luckily (or unluckily, depending on how ya look at it) I have a good treatment for that condition... "lack of $$$"


----------



## winniedapooh

OK my paperwork went out for me next one...

50 Points VWL $77 point.  Use year is December with 28 points coming 12/1/05.  Wish me luck!


----------



## stingmom

winniedapooh said:
			
		

> OK my paperwork went out for me next one...
> 
> 50 Points VWL $77 point.  Use year is December with 28 points coming 12/1/05.  Wish me luck!



Sending LOTS of Pixie Dust yoyr way!


----------



## vascubaguy

Ok, my contract was sent yesterday (Friday) to Disney for ROFR waiver...  now all to do is wait... 

40 points, OKW, 0 points until October 2006, $74 per point
I pay closing, seller pays transfer fees


----------



## Beca

Okay...I think I got everyone added!!  Good luck!!!!    

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)


WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV $85 (Sub 6/28)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8) 
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11?)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Poor Beca...if this keeps up you're going to have carpal tunnel -- take two    and call me in the morning!


----------



## jiggerj

Sending lots of  to all those waiting on ROFR!


----------



## dsneygirl

winniedapooh said:
			
		

> OK my paperwork went out for me next one...
> 
> 50 Points VWL $77 point.  Use year is December with 28 points coming 12/1/05.  Wish me luck!




Good luck we passed ROFR on our $77 VWL contract last month.


----------



## vascubaguy

Ok... the wait for ROFR is torture!  and it's only been a couple of days.... still a couple weeks to go.


----------



## Poohgirl

good luck to all those waiting!!!!


----------



## jiggerj

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Ok... the wait for ROFR is torture!  and it's only been a couple of days.... still a couple weeks to go.



 I feel for you!  I went thru it and believe me (and others on this board that had to deal with me!) it is a very stressful time. Disney exercised ROFR with my OKW contract and I was heartbroken.  I mean that was MY contract!  But I am very happy now with the way it all turned out in the end.  I ended up buying direct thru Disney at the Boardwalk.  I hope this works out and your dreams come true.


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

We just got the good news from Jason at The Timeshare Store. Disney has waived their right of purchase, so we're now (well, maybe not right now, but in about 21 days) members of the DVC   

Beca, you can put move us from "waiting" to "passed".

Yippeeeeee!


----------



## Disney Fanatic

1000th happy haunt said:
			
		

> We just got the good news from Jason at The Timeshare Store. Disney has waived their right of purchase, so we're now (well, maybe not right now, but in about 21 days) members of the DVC
> 
> Beca, you can put move us from "waiting" to "passed".
> 
> Yippeeeeee!



Congratulations!!!

Is it possible for you to give us more details on your offer now that you have passed?

Did you pay MF's and Closing as well as the per point cost?

I am trying to make an offer and wonder if the $73.00 mark is inclusive all extra costs?

Thanks much


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

We had to pay the maintenance fee for 2005 as well as closing costs. Seller is paying the transfer fee. There were no banked points from previous years, nor were any future points used.

$73 per point was definitely not all inclusive, but it's a good per point price. The seller was originally asking more like $75 or $76. We offered $73 and they accepted it.


----------



## dsneygirl

Congratulations!!


----------



## vascubaguy

That gives me a little bit more hope that my OKW might go thru.  I was iffy on the $74 per point at OKW, and I know you got quite a few more points, but still... there's hope!   

CONGRATZ!!!!!


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

Oh my gosh - just heard from Jamie at TTS - Disney let our contract pass so in just a few weeks we will be proud new "home" owners at SSR!!!!!

 

I can't stand it - I'm so excited - thanks for everybody's Pixie Dust - it really worked!!!

 

Whooppee!!!!!


----------



## pauladrn

We just got a call today from the Timeshare Closing Services that Disney waived ROFR on our 210 point OKW contract.  We're paying $74/pt.


----------



## vascubaguy

pauladrn said:
			
		

> We just got a call today from the Timeshare Closing Services that Disney waived ROFR on our 210 point OKW contract.  We're paying $74/pt.




CONGRATZ!   

Even more hope!   
When did your contract go for ROFR? (how long did you have to wait?)


----------



## Anniegirl

We got our phone call today as well.  Disney must have waived a batch of contracts today.  SOooooo glad that ROFR wait is over, I am just not good with suspense!  So, 210 BCV points, Feb use year, 86 points currently available which had been borrowed from '06 (must be used by 1/31/06...I'll be planning an early January trip  ). Then on 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.  Yay!  We pay closing, they pay transfer and 05 maintenance.  Sweet!  We should get our closing documents in about 2 weeks, another 2 weeks    to get in the system and I can book our January trip.  We have a preplanned trip at the end of August at WLV..can't wait!!!!


----------



## pauladrn

Hi again,
Ours was sent to Disney for ROFR on 6/22, and we heard just this am from the closing company that TSS uses. We also have 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status.  DH and I are going to use the points in reservation status to go alone in late Sept or early Oct.  
We are paying all closing costs, plus the maint fees for the 135 pts, the seller is paying the transfer fee.
Hope this helps...
Good luck to you!    I know how you feel, the waiting stinks!!!


----------



## clutter

Just got the word that Disney waived.  130 points, BCV, August use year.  Paid $90  (  ), but I really wanted that number of points, so it was worth the little extra.  I don't know when it was submitted.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all of you who passed the ROFR process!

Keep in touch with your agent if you have any questions between now and your closing.

HAPPY VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

vascubaguy,

I'm sure all of us who just passed are sending happy thoughts and pixie dust your way.

Funny thing, I got a call last Thursday from Timeshare Closing Services who had nothing to report at that time, but they told me that Disney was buying up a lot of properties over the past week. I joked and said maybe they'll be out of money when they look at mine.

Maybe what really happens is they buy back lots, then take a couple weeks off.


----------



## vascubaguy

1000th happy haunt said:
			
		

> vascubaguy,
> 
> I'm sure all of us who just passed are sending happy thoughts and pixie dust your way.
> 
> Funny thing, I got a call last Thursday from Timeshare Closing Services who had nothing to report at that time, but they told me that Disney was buying up a lot of properties over the past week. I joked and said maybe they'll be out of money when they look at mine.
> 
> Maybe what really happens is they buy back lots, then take a couple weeks off.



Well maybe they'll do it for a few more weeks.


----------



## Beca

1000th happy haunt, BkrsLoveDis, Anniegirl, clutter & pauladrn - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn -  210 OKW $74  353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12) 

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)


WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8) 
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11?)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11)


----------



## vascubaguy

nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)


Hrmm... submitted on 5/24 and no word yet?  I'd die!!!  Actually, I think my contract has a limitation that if it isn't completed in 2 months, it is void (or something like that).


----------



## jpmom

Just got word --

BCV -- September use year -- 100 points -- $85/pt.  Passed ROFR.

Will close in a few weeks.


----------



## dsneygirl

jpmom said:
			
		

> Just got word --
> 
> BCV -- September use year -- 100 points -- $85/pt.  Passed ROFR.
> 
> Will close in a few weeks.



Congratulations!


----------



## Beca

jpmom - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)



WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8) 
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11?)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11)


----------



## vascubaguy

WE MADE IT!!!

Is this a record?  Only 1 week to pass ROFR???

Jaki called me just minutes ago to let me know that my contract at OKW  PASSED ROFR.      

Now I just have to wait for the final closing documents... the hard part is over... whew...

Here's some leftover   for those still waiting!!


----------



## bavaria

Congratulations, neighbour!!! Glad that you finally made it!

Now you just need to WAIT a long time to get into the system........


----------



## vascubaguy

bavaria said:
			
		

> Congratulations, neighbour!!! Glad that you finally made it!
> 
> Now you just need to WAIT a long time to get into the system........



THANKS!  I don't mind the next wait as much, I'm in no major hurry to book any reservations (yet at least)


----------



## jekjones1558

<center>*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME HOME, vascubaguy!*</center>


----------



## winniedapooh

I just heard too...we passed!  In only 7 days no less.  WOW! It is a good thing too, I gave it to DH last Friday for his birthday...


----------



## vascubaguy

winniedapooh said:
			
		

> I just heard too...we passed!  In only 7 days no less.  WOW! It is a good thing too, I gave it to DH last Friday for his birthday...




CONGRATZ!!! 

Oh, and my birthday is in October...


----------



## jekjones1558

winniwda
Welcome Home!
DH has a DW with good taste!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> WE MADE IT!!!
> 
> Is this a record?  Only 1 week to pass ROFR???
> 
> Jaki called me just minutes ago to let me know that my contract at OKW  PASSED ROFR.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the final closing documents... the hard part is over... whew...
> 
> Here's some leftover   for those still waiting!!



WOW!!!  Welcome Home vascubaguy!!!!


----------



## winniedapooh

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> CONGRATZ!!!
> 
> Oh, and my birthday is in October...




LOL I will put you on my list!


----------



## nanajoyx2

I just spoke to Kristie.  We passed ROFR   170 VWL (March) $82.  All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now.  The point price is more expensive than the last contract we bid on, but it is still better than Disney's price.  We wanted 200 points, so we will probably purchase 30 directly from Disney.  When we are finished, we will have 600 VWL points.


----------



## jekjones1558

Congratulations, nanajoyx2!


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations to everyone who just passed ROFR! I'm really happy to hear you all got through in only 7 days.

I have a question. How do you know when your paperwork is submitted? A few days ago I Fed Ex'd my deposit check for a BWV resale. I was contacted today by the closing company to sign and fax back some paperwork which I took care of ASAP. So... at what point does the paperwork go to Disney? Does the closing company let you know when the paperwork has been submitted so that you will know that the ROFR review clock is now ticking?

Thanks for your help. 

P.S. Hello there, winniedapooh! We were at the same table at the DIS meet at the RFC in Burlington, MA last month. Happy Birthday to your DH! What a great birthday gift.


----------



## gothmommie

I'm not sure if you're looking to keep this thread going but if so, pls. add us to the list:

230 OKW pts., June UY @ $72 p. pt, Seller paying all closing and transfer fees, no banked or 05 pts, all come available 6/06 and can be borrowed.  Will be submitting contract for ROFR later this week.

We'll let you know how it goes....


----------



## vascubaguy

LisaS said:
			
		

> Congratulations to everyone who just passed ROFR! I'm really happy to hear you all got through in only 7 days.
> 
> I have a question. How do you know when your paperwork is submitted? A few days ago I Fed Ex'd my deposit check for a BWV resale. I was contacted today by the closing company to sign and fax back some paperwork which I took care of ASAP. So... at what point does the paperwork go to Disney? Does the closing company let you know when the paperwork has been submitted so that you will know that the ROFR review clock is now ticking?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> P.S. Hello there, winniedapooh! We were at the same table at the DIS meet at the RFC in Burlington, MA last month. Happy Birthday to your DH! What a great birthday gift.



As soon as the title company gets the contracts from the buyer and seller they can submit the papers to DVC for ROFR waiver.  My agent, Jaki, contacted me the day the papers were sent.  You could contact your agent, or the title company, to see if the papers have been submitted.

Good luck!!!   

And thank you to everyone who sent some    my way... It really worked...


----------



## LisaS

Thanks, vascubaguy. Here's hoping the rest of the process goes as quickly for you and the others who passed ROFR this week! I'll be following your progress to see how long it takes after your closing for DVC to get you into their system.

Cheers!


----------



## Beca

WOW!!!  What a busy week!!!  Congratulations to everyone who passed!!!!!

gothmommie - Thanks for posting your info.  I will continue this thread as long as there are people posting their stats.  I think this board needs a thread like this.

      

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)



WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11?)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I'm so happy for those of you who have passed ROFR!!!

Remember,  keep in touch with your agent about the questions that will pop in your head between now and your closing. You also know how to find me.
Feel free to send me a PM if you have a concern.


HAPPY VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## Lynne

I called my guide last Monday for 30 add-on pts. at BW with April UY.  He called back 2 days later and I got the points.  I couldn't believe it.  
All I can say is  YIPPEE!!!!
Lynne


----------



## vascubaguy

Lynne said:
			
		

> I called my guide last Monday for 30 add-on pts. at BW with April UY.  He called back 2 days later and I got the points.  I couldn't believe it.
> All I can say is  YIPPEE!!!!
> Lynne



Congratz on the 30 point add-on!

I think DVC did a bit of ROFRing the last few months so they probably have some inventory on most of the resorts except for maybe not BCV where the resale prices have been WAY up there.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I like your pictures of OKW, vascubaguy!  Very pretty    Of course, I may be biased as a fellow OKW owner


----------



## jalexan2

Just got notice that Disney has waived their right to purchase. We have 240 pts with 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06.    Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. Submitted offer on Monday the 11th of July and got word  we passed ROFR at 8:10pm 7/19. Pretty fast....but still agonizing. Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## vascubaguy

WithDisneySpirit said:
			
		

> I like your pictures of OKW, vascubaguy!  Very pretty    Of course, I may be biased as a fellow OKW owner



Thanks, I actually put those together today.   

jalexan2 contratz on the BCV, that was a good deal!!!


----------



## Pooh Pal

Howdy new neighbors!

Just heard we got through ROFR on our 200 BWV contract at $84 per point with 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split and seller pays $200 transfer fee.

I'm hoping to take my one year old DS and DW home in March. Can't wait


----------



## LisaS

Congrats, Pooh Pal! That's a great contract. I'll be going through the ROFR process soon with a BWV contract at the same price/point so I'm happy to see you made it through at that price. I am not getting as many banked and current points, though, so congrats to you finding such a great contract!


----------



## JandD Mom

First, I want to say congratulations and Welcome Home to you new members, from a fellow new member.  

Second, I want to say I am completely jealous.  My ROFR process spanned 6 weeks and they took their pound of flesh out of us in waiting.    All is well now though and we visit at the end of August.  I am happy to see DVC may be getting their house in order ... so to speak.

Cheers!


----------



## dsneygirl

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> First, I want to say congratulations and Welcome Home to you new members, from a fellow new member.
> 
> Second, I want to say I am completely jealous.  My ROFR process spanned 6 weeks and they took their pound of flesh out of us in waiting.    All is well now though and we visit at the end of August.  I am happy to see DVC may be getting their house in order ... so to speak.
> 
> Cheers!



I know what you mean we waited 30 or 35 days it was so long.  Congratulations to all the new owners.  We just got our final closing paper work and booked our first trip for Oct!


----------



## Beca

Congrats to all who passed!!!

jalexan2 - what resort did you get? and how much did your pay per point?  Thanks!!!



PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06.  Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)




WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11?)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)


----------



## vascubaguy

Beca said:
			
		

> Congrats to all who passed!!!
> 
> jalexan2 - what resort did you get? and how much did your pay per point?  Thanks!!!



It was in the title of their posting:

BCV 240 pts at $82.50/pt


----------



## Beca

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> It was in the title of their posting:
> 
> BCV 240 pts at $82.50/pt



Thanks!!!  I got it updated!!

 

Beca


----------



## DVCforMe

Hi Beca and all!

I was amazed to hear that we had passed ROFR on our VB contract less than two weeks after we submitted - maybe all those hurricanes starting up early this year had something to do with it!!


----------



## ishouldbegolfing

Of course you all understand.

This is our 1st potential contract.

220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees sub 7/25


----------



## vascubaguy

ishouldbegolfing said:
			
		

> Of course you all understand.
> 
> This is our 1st potential contract.
> 
> 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees sub 7/25



Hopefully they are still pushing their decisions thru in less than 2 weeks!!!  Here's some    !  Good luck!


----------



## Beca

DVCforMe - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

ishouldbegolfing - good luck!!!!!


PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)




WAITING:
tigger002 - 150 BCV (Oct) $85 120 '04 (banked), all '05. Buyer pays MN on banked and current points, and $200 transfer fee. Seller pays closing costs.
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)


----------



## discruiser

More a lurker than a poster but wanted to let you know that we passed ROFR .    

150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)


----------



## LisaS

We passed ROFR! Just heard the good news from Jason at the TSS!

175 BWV (Oct) $84  68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome Home, new DVCers!

Bobbi


----------



## iankh

The secret is out. I just bought a very small add-on 25 points at OKW. $70 per point, submitted to Disney 7/19, and passed ROFR today, 7/27. It certainly surprised me. At that price I was 100% sure that Disney would not pass it. I'm shocked.


----------



## DVCconvert

> The secret is out. I just bought a very small add-on 25 points at OKW. $70 per point, submitted to Disney 7/19, and passed ROFR today, 7/27. It certainly surprised me.



Good For YOU!!!  Congratsulations!


----------



## gothmommie

iankh said:
			
		

> The secret is out. I just bought a very small add-on 25 points at OKW. $70 per point, submitted to Disney 7/19, and passed ROFR today, 7/27. It certainly surprised me. At that price I was 100% sure that Disney would not pass it. I'm shocked.




Awesome - gives me hope.  We'll be submitting our contract later this week to the reseller to then present to Disney for ROFR. (OKW, 230 pts @ 72 per pt).

Congratulations on your add on!


----------



## iankh

To be honest, I REALLY expected to be turned down. I already have points at VWL and was going to slowly build up at OKW. I had called DVC and the ponts were there. I got to thinking that at $70 a point, even with the closing costs it was cheaper than DVC, so I thought nothing ventured nothing gained. Worse comes to worse there's always direct from Disney at rack rate.

What shocks me is that it took only a week!


----------



## JeffPort

Some Vero ROFR News ...

I was surprised that Disney executed ROFR on my recent purchase contract for 150 points at Vero Beach.  (We were trying to add-on to our existing DVC points.)  Here are the details.

     150 December Use Year (Vero)
     150 Banked 2004 points
     $72.00 per point
     SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees

Submitted on 6/27, ROFR executed on 7/12.


----------



## vascubaguy

JeffPort said:
			
		

> Some Vero ROFR News ...
> 
> I was surprised that Disney executed ROFR on my recent purchase contract for 150 points at Vero Beach.  (We were trying to add-on to our existing DVC points.)  Here are the details.
> 
> 150 December Use Year (Vero)
> 150 Banked 2004 points
> $72.00 per point
> SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees
> 
> Submitted on 6/27, ROFR executed on 7/12.



That is pretty suprising, considering someone just recently passed ROFR with 150 points at $63 per point!  I wonder if someone was waiting on your UY... I think they have relaxed a little on the higher prices... I mean 25 pts OKW going for $70!!!  and not long ago a 50 pt at OKW went for $80!

Get your offers in quick while the gettin's good!


----------



## jiggerj

JeffPort said:
			
		

> Some Vero ROFR News ...
> 
> I was surprised that Disney executed ROFR on my recent purchase contract for 150 points at Vero Beach.  (We were trying to add-on to our existing DVC points.)  Here are the details.
> 
> 150 December Use Year (Vero)
> 150 Banked 2004 points
> $72.00 per point
> SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees
> 
> Submitted on 6/27, ROFR executed on 7/12.



Sorry to hear of your ROFR.  Its a bummer believe me I know.  But the "Disney Gods" must have something better for you in mind.  So just hang in there and the pixie dust will come your way.  Heres a little to get it started....


----------



## tigger002

My deal has fallen through.  I made the offer early to mid May and really never got good answers from the atty handling the closing which was being paid by the sellers (some deal the broker offered).  Never signed a contract and the atty said I would not get one until Disney passed(why?what was being given to Disney).  This was the beginning of wondering what was going on as I had only made a verbal offer and recd a verbal okay from the broker.  Two months later I recd a contract(deed and amount still owing) with no mention of the 120 banked pts, no title insurance and some $75 addition in charges for mailing, etc (which appeared to be part of doing business and closing).   I asked for a lot of information this time before signing and was told the deal was off.  So I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## tigger002

My deal has fallen through.  I made the offer early to mid May and really never got good answers from the atty handling the closing which was being paid by the sellers (some deal the broker offered).  Never signed a contract and the atty said I would not get one until Disney passed(why?what was being given to Disney).  This was the beginning of wondering what was going on as I had only made a verbal offer and recd a verbal okay from the broker.  Two months later I recd a contract(deed and amount still owing) with no mention of the 120 banked pts, no title insurance and some $75 addition in charges for mailing, etc (which appeared to be part of doing business and closing).   I asked for a lot of information this time before signing and was told the deal was off.  So I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## JimMIA

tigger002 said:
			
		

> My deal has fallen through.  I made the offer early to mid May and really never got good answers from the atty handling the closing which was being paid by the sellers (some deal the broker offered).  Never signed a contract and the atty said I would not get one until Disney passed(why?what was being given to Disney).  This was the beginning of wondering what was going on as I had only made a verbal offer and recd a verbal okay from the broker.  Two months later I recd a contract(deed and amount still owing) with no mention of the 120 banked pts, no title insurance and some $75 addition in charges for mailing, etc (which appeared to be part of doing business and closing).   I asked for a lot of information this time before signing and was told the deal was off.  So I guess it was not meant to be.


 Thank your lucky stars, Tigger!  You were obviously dealing with a seller who didn't know what they were doing, represented by an attorney who didn't know what they were doing either.  You are better off without both.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I must say I am shocked to see Vero Beach was ROFR'd at $72. I agree with Vascubaguy.  Disney must have had a buyer waiting in the wings.  If I were you, I'd try again with a different use year.

Tom


----------



## JandD Mom

Tigger,

I sent you a PM.  A very similar thing happened to me with the second BW contract I tried to buy.  I am wondering if we were dealing with the same outfit.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

LisaS said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR! Just heard the good news from Jason at the TSS!
> 
> 175 BWV (Oct) $84  68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)




Congrats!      BWV neighbor


----------



## Beca

tigger002 - I'm SOOOO sorry!!!  I really hope you find another contract soon.  It's awful to spend so much time on something that never happened!!

Also, I'm sorry I have been updating as often....my life is in a little turmoil here...we MAY be moving home to Texas!!  I am so excited (I am trying not to be), but I am still working, trying to get my house together to sell, and trying to find time to be with my dd....things are a little crazy!! 

Lisa S, discruiser and Iankh - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

JeffPort - sorry to hear about your ROFR.  I am surprised as well, but with the seller paying all the closing fees....that's probably what made DVC want to take it.  I hope you have much better luck next time.




PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70  (sub 7/19,  pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)


----------



## CarolA

tigger002 said:
			
		

> My deal has fallen through.  I made the offer early to mid May and really never got good answers from the atty handling the closing which was being paid by the sellers (some deal the broker offered).  Never signed a contract and the atty said I would not get one until Disney passed(why?what was being given to Disney).  This was the beginning of wondering what was going on as I had only made a verbal offer and recd a verbal okay from the broker.  Two months later I recd a contract(deed and amount still owing) with no mention of the 120 banked pts, no title insurance and some $75 addition in charges for mailing, etc (which appeared to be part of doing business and closing).   I asked for a lot of information this time before signing and was told the deal was off.  So I guess it was not meant to be.



I swear this sounds like a broker I once tired to make an offer with... the points changed, there was no feedback.. you get the picture.  I have dealt with the board sponsor and one other and those are the only two I plan to deal with in the future.  Both were very professional....


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Tigger002,  Who was the Broker?  

It would be a shame to have this same thing happen to another board member.

Tom


----------



## vascubaguy

bump


----------



## vascubaguy

Anyone else that passed ROFR back in mid-July still waiting for final closing papers?  Does it seem to be taking longer than expected?

I was notified I passed ROFR on July 18th and told I should receive final documents in about 10 days...  that was about 18 days ago (14 business days) and still no word that they are on their way.  Maybe the title companies are backed up?

Hopefully I'll get everything early next week...


----------



## JandD Mom

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Anyone else that passed ROFR back in mid-July still waiting for final closing papers?  Does it seem to be taking longer than expected?
> 
> I was notified I passed ROFR on July 18th and told I should receive final documents in about 10 days...  that was about 18 days ago (14 business days) and still no word that they are on their way.  Maybe the title companies are backed up?
> 
> Hopefully I'll get everything early next week...



Vascubaguy,

I am not sure who you used, or what documents you are waiting for, but our title agent told us we should not expect our title docs or deed for several weeks.  We did get the deed much quicker.

If you are waiting to get in DVC's system, or to get your DVC docs, I would suggest you call DVC and ask them to look it up.   When I DVC I was first told they could not find me.  Then I got a call the next day that said I was found and would get my docs shortly.  I got them via fedex a few days later.

Funny how that happens ... isn't it?


----------



## vascubaguy

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> Vascubaguy,
> 
> I am not sure who you used, or what documents you are waiting for, but our title agent told us we should not expect our title docs or deed for several weeks.  We did get the deed much quicker.
> 
> If you are waiting to get in DVC's system, or to get your DVC docs, I would suggest you call DVC and ask them to look it up.   When I DVC I was first told they could not find me.  Then I got a call the next day that said I was found and would get my docs shortly.  I got them via fedex a few days later.
> 
> Funny how that happens ... isn't it?



I'm not exactly certain what all is included in these documents that I'm waiting on.  I just know that after I was notified that I passed ROFR that they were supposed to conduct the title search and all that stuff, then send me more documents to sign and return - along with a check to cover the remaining amount due. (Those are the papers I haven't received yet and it's been almost 3 weeks).


----------



## JandD Mom

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly certain what all is included in these documents that I'm waiting on.  I just know that after I was notified that I passed ROFR that they were supposed to conduct the title search and all that stuff, then send me more documents to sign and return - along with a check to cover the remaining amount due. (Those are the papers I haven't received yet and it's been almost 3 weeks).



Who was supposed to send you more documents?  Disney or the title company?  

Who do you owe money to?  The title company or DVC?  

I was under the impression that all of the money should have been paid by the time of closing and all docs signed at the time of closing.


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

Vascubaguy - it sounds like you are at the point just prior to your closing (where you send signed documents in with your remaining monies due).

I would contact your "person" from whom you purchased your resale and ask them which timeshare closing service they are using and let them know that you haven't received anything for your closing yet.

Our closing was via Timeshare Closing Services (hope it's ok to list them here) and they were excellent and very patient with my questions - I think TTS works with them a good bit but don't remember who you used as a resaler.

We received our closing documents via email rather quickly so do check back with either your contact person who made your sale or with the closing company, if you know who they are.  May be an electronic glitch somewhere - this seems a little unusual (from everything I've read and now experienced) to take this long for this part of the process.

Keep us posted, ok?

Cynthia


----------



## Beca

vascubaguy....Actually, I would expect them to arrive any day.  14 business days is about right, but sometimes it does take longer.  If you have a "spam filter" on your computer, check your "killed" mail.  TCS always emails the closing docs to me, and they ALWAYS get caught in my spam filter.  I end up calling TCS to find out where they are, only to be told they were emailed to me "a week ago".

But, hang in there....sometimes it just does take longer.

 

Beca


----------



## vascubaguy

JandD Mom said:
			
		

> Who was supposed to send you more documents?  Disney or the title company?
> 
> Who do you owe money to?  The title company or DVC?
> 
> I was under the impression that all of the money should have been paid by the time of closing and all docs signed at the time of closing.



Oh, sorry that wasn't clear.  I'm expecting the final closing documents from the title company.  So the money would go to them to put in escrow to pay the seller after closing.


----------



## Anniegirl

This happened to me as well.  When my closing papers didn't arrive in a timely manner I called the closing company, in my case Timeshare Closing Services.  They were waiting for some sort of escrow thingy from me!    Imagine my surprise.  Apparently they had emailed and it was filtered out.  I had them send it to an alternative email address.  Got it, sent it back and got our final closing documents a few days later.  We closed 2 days ago and I am restraining myself from callling member services to find out if we are in the system yet.    The moral of the story is follow up on it yourself.  Good luck ! I totally understand the urgency


----------



## vascubaguy

BkrsLoveDis! said:
			
		

> Vascubaguy - it sounds like you are at the point just prior to your closing (where you send signed documents in with your remaining monies due).
> 
> I would contact your "person" from whom you purchased your resale and ask them which timeshare closing service they are using and let them know that you haven't received anything for your closing yet.
> 
> Our closing was via Timeshare Closing Services (hope it's ok to list them here) and they were excellent and very patient with my questions - I think TTS works with them a good bit but don't remember who you used as a resaler.
> 
> We received our closing documents via email rather quickly so do check back with either your contact person who made your sale or with the closing company, if you know who they are.  May be an electronic glitch somewhere - this seems a little unusual (from everything I've read and now experienced) to take this long for this part of the process.
> 
> Keep us posted, ok?
> 
> Cynthia




That's exactly at what stage I'm at.  And I didn't realize they sent the final documents by email, I was expecting something to be mailed.  I did email Jaki the other day and she said she was still waiting to get the documents from the closing company, which is Timeshare Titles & More.

I guess I'll keep a close watch on my email.  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

I just got word from the closing company.  They said they didn't receive the estoppel letter from DVC until 7/28 and she couldn't process the closing documents until she had that.  She also said that since we are way ahead of schedule (I wasn't scheduled to close until Aug 24th) that she has a couple of other closings with sooner closing dates that need to go out but that I should get the documents early next week.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

In answering the many recent questions concerning, I've passed ROFR, where are my closing documents?


Disney speeded up the ROFR process, now they're behind on sending the estoppel information to the Closing Company.  This is a "must" to have in order to do the closing. It establishes the money needed for payoff to all parties involved, points distribution, and probably something else that I can't think of right now. (Legal Eagles, this is your opportunity to chime in.)

From the posts on this board and the information I've gathered, it appears to be happening to "ALL" the Resale Brokers and "ALL the Closing Companies!

Try to be patient, we all want to close as badly as you do. That's when everyone gets paid, so it is a priority for "ALL" parties. We are working behind the scenes to try to speed up this process.

Thomas E. Yeary (Tom)
Owner/Broker


----------



## vascubaguy

Patient?  What's that?


----------



## JandD Mom

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> Disney speeded up the ROFR process, now they're behind on sending the estoppel information to the Closing Company.  This is a "must" to have in order to do the closing. It establishes the money needed for payoff to all parties involved, points distribution, and probably something else that I can't think of right now. (Legal Eagles, this is your opportunity to chime in.)



Tom is correct, as usual.  Without the payoff info the title company can't do its job in distributing the proceeds.

It's interesting to me though, that when we sold, ROFR took forever.  It was more than 6 weeks, but that's a long story.  Our title company had the estopple letter within a couple of days.  But then, our seller had no outstanding dues or mortgage etc.  So it was simple.  I am wondering if it takes longer if there are outstanding fees, or a mortgage?

I think once you know you passed ROFR, it is a relief.  The problem some of us might have though (I know this was my problem) is that you have a trip on the horizon and you want to use those points.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Patient?  What's that?



"Patience is a virtue," my minister once told me, and I responded, "Yes, and its *not* one of mine!!!!"  To his credit, he laughed at me


----------



## Martinvols

I lost it --- well, probably for the best.  Disney purchased my contract as follows:

520 banked points, December use year, 520 additional points coming 12/1/05 --- total of 1,040 points coming 12/1/05 (with the 520 banked) plus 96 additional points available now.  $75/point plus buyer to pay closing costs.   Seller to pay 2005 annual dues.  Old Key West.  Submitted 7/19, ROFR'd on 8/4.  Oh well, it's back to resale contract hunting!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry to hear about the ROFR... I thought for sure that it would have gone thru.  On the bright side, there are still a bunch of OKW contracts out there!!!

I'm just suprised that at $75 per point that you didn't make it thru.  Good luck on the next one (or 2 or 3 or 4, depending on how many you go for to reach the number of points you want)


----------



## nanajoyx2

Vascubaguy, we also passed ROFR on July 18 and we received our closing papers on July 29.  They were in my Junk Mail and I had just found them when I received a phone call from Damaris from the Timeshare Closing Services to ask if I had received them.  We returned everything by Priority Mail on July 30.  Got another email on August 1 saying our papers and check had arrived and they were waiting for the sellers paperwork.  So far, this has gone faster than I expected, but who knows how much longer it will take to be completed.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Martinvols said:
			
		

> I lost it --- well, probably for the best.  Disney purchased my contract as follows:
> 
> 520 banked points, December use year, 520 additional points coming 12/1/05 --- total of 1,040 points coming 12/1/05 (with the 520 banked) plus 96 additional points available now.  $75/point plus buyer to pay closing costs.   Seller to pay 2005 annual dues.  Old Key West.  Submitted 7/19, ROFR'd on 8/4.  Oh well, it's back to resale contract hunting!!!



Disney seems to ROFR at times when the Seller pays the bulk of the costs.  In your case, the Seller paid the dues on the banked 2004 points and the 2005 points.  Last year, we were advised to pay the dues for the current year to win the contract.  We also paid closing on both our contracts.

   on your next offer(s)!!!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Martinvols said:
			
		

> I lost it --- well, probably for the best.  Disney purchased my contract as follows:
> 
> 520 banked points, December use year, 520 additional points coming 12/1/05 --- total of 1,040 points coming 12/1/05 (with the 520 banked) plus 96 additional points available now.  $75/point plus buyer to pay closing costs.   Seller to pay 2005 annual dues.  Old Key West.  Submitted 7/19, ROFR'd on 8/4.  Oh well, it's back to resale contract hunting!!!



So sorry the ROFR bug got you!  

I was afraid my prayer might be too late, I also noticed when you said you wanted me to pray to the "Disney Gods" you only used one "really" when you said "Tom, I really want this contract".
The proper words are "Tom, I really, really, really, want this contract".  Just so you know for future prayers and deals. (This entire paragraph is meant to be viewed in a light-hearted spirit, sometimes we need a little laughter to take away the pain.)

Keep your chin up and keep searching.  The right package will come along very soon and have your name written all over it.  Or the right 2 packages will come along, which you were thinking would be the wise thing to do anyway.  See, all things happen for a reason.  We might not realize it at the time, but at some point it will all become very clear to you!

Best of luck to you
Tom


----------



## LisaS

vascubaguy (and anyone else waiting for closing docs): I just received mine via email from Timeshare Closing Services, Inc. I passed ROFR 11 days ago. They told me to expect the docs within 2 weeks of passing ROFR and today is one business day short of that time period, so things seem to be on track.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations!


----------



## vascubaguy

LisaS said:
			
		

> vascubaguy (and anyone else waiting for closing docs): I just received mine via email from Timeshare Closing Services, Inc. I passed ROFR 11 days ago. They told me to expect the docs within 2 weeks of passing ROFR and today is one business day short of that time period, so things seem to be on track.



I finally got my closing documents yesterday afternoon (2 weeks 4 days).  I mailed everything out this morning so hopefully we'll close by end of next week.


----------



## owtrbnks

After 3 weeks resale agent just told us that our 130 pt contract for $77 pt at SSR was bought by Disney  Wife doesn't want to wait for bad news again, we'll be buying SSR for $90 pt direct from DVC.  
So I look at it this way: Resale:10010+475=10485/130=$80.65pt (no pts. til June 2006)DVC 14700-1200incentive=13500 -1500 (150 pts now for 2005, figure $10 pt.)=12000/150=$80pt.I'm sure someone can find fault with my reasoning, but I'll have my DVC Membership in a week!!!!!!!!!!  And 2 more vacations before next June!


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry to hear about the ROFR owtrbnks!  But compared to that stripped down contract, I think you are probably better off with DVC.  I did that same calculation and resulted in the same conclusion!

I know Beca mentioned something about being busy with moving stuff, so I figured I'd post the updated list and help out:

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)


----------



## owtrbnks

Thanks for the sympathy Vascubaguy. We'll be home soon!


----------



## Cinderpals

owtrbnks said:
			
		

> After 3 weeks resale agent just told us that our 130 pt contract for $77 pt at SSR was bought by Disney  Wife doesn't want to wait for bad news again, we'll be buying SSR for $90 pt direct from DVC.
> So I look at it this way: Resale:10010+475=10485/130=$80.65pt (no pts. til June 2006)DVC 14700-1200incentive=13500 -1500 (150 pts now for 2005, figure $10 pt.)=12000/150=$80pt.I'm sure someone can find fault with my reasoning, but I'll have my DVC Membership in a week!!!!!!!!!!  And 2 more vacations before next June!


  Sounds great to me!  We stayed at SSR for 1 night in June at the tail-end of a BCV stay.  We loved the location and the room.  We had a great view of DTD too


----------



## JUFAL

HAD AN 87 PT.VWL ONE MONTH AGO PASSED ROFR AT 76
    HAD A 210 VWL THREE WEEKS AGO ASKED 76, ADVISED MIGHT BE ROFR AT THAT. JUMPED OFFER TO 78 IT PASSED ROFR
    HAD A 60 VWL TWO WEEKS AGO AT 79 GOT ROFR'ed
                 GO FIGURE

RELY ON TSS ADVICE, THEIR BATTING PERCENTAGE IS HIGH


----------



## JT's World

Here are the details from my contract for OKW that passed ROFR during the last week of July.

175 points, use year of June @ $76/pt

175 points available now

175 points available June 2006

Seller pays 2005 dues, I pay closing costs.

I figure since the seller pays the dues for the points that are available now, that is equivalent to getting the points for $72.14/pt if I had done the standard: buyer pay for the dues on points being transferred and the closing.

Nevertheless, it passed ROFR, I'm happy with the terms, and once we get through closing I can start making DVC reservations!


----------



## fatherAZ

Just had an offer accepted for a HH contract.  Has half of the 04 points banked, all 05 point available at $68 per point.  Buyer to pay closing costs and maintenance fees starting Aug 2005.  I will not be surprised if Disney excercises their ROFR.  We'll see once I send the contract in later this week.  Any thoughts?  Can someone please fill me in on the process from here.  Thanks


----------



## vascubaguy

fatherAZ said:
			
		

> Just had an offer accepted for a HH contract.  Has half of the 04 points banked, all 05 point available at $68 per point.  Buyer to pay closing costs and maintenance fees starting Aug 2005.  I will not be surprised if Disney excercises their ROFR.  We'll see once I send the contract in later this week.  Any thoughts?  Can someone please fill me in on the process from here.  Thanks



Congratz on the offer being accepted!  How many points and what use year?  I'd guess you stand a pretty good shot at passing ROFR since you are paying the closing and prorated MN fees.    

As for the next steps.... after you submit the initial contract and deposit (and the seller sends their portion) it will be submitted for ROFR waiver.  That can take anywhere from 1 week to 30 days.  If they exercise ROFR then that's it, no more steps.  You'll get your deposit back from escrow (unless you decide to leave it there for the next contract attempt).  If they do waive ROFR, then the title company will proceed with the title search and request the estoppel letter to confirm the account (available points, any MN fees due or other fees on the account).  That can take 2-3 weeks.  Then you will get the final closing documents (most likely via email) to sign and return along with the final payment.  When they receive the closing documents from the buyer and seller, they will close within a couple of days and then notifiy Disney to transfer ownership.  From that point it could take 4-10 days to get in the DVC system and up to 30 days to get your membership packet.  (However, all of these steps have been going a bit quicker in the past few weeks from what I've been hearing - the only exception being the estoppel letters).

HTH and here's some    !!!


----------



## jnrrt

fatherAZ,

If you have the buyer paying all those fees, the chances of your ROFR will be significantly improved because it would cost Disney nothing to take those points.   If you want it, I would consider paying for some of the fees.  That looks like a very good contract to me.


----------



## vascubaguy

JUFAL said:
			
		

> HAD AN 87 PT.VWL ONE MONTH AGO PASSED ROFR AT 76
> HAD A 210 VWL THREE WEEKS AGO ASKED 76, ADVISED MIGHT BE ROFR AT THAT. JUMPED OFFER TO 78 IT PASSED ROFR
> HAD A 60 VWL TWO WEEKS AGO AT 79 GOT ROFR'ed
> GO FIGURE
> 
> RELY ON TSS ADVICE, THEIR BATTING PERCENTAGE IS HIGH




Congtraz on getting the 297 points!  I think it sometimes depends on their waitlist.  If they have someone on the list waiting for a particular UY and a certain number of points, if you happen to bid on a contract that fits one of their members needs and they can turn a profit on it, they'll take it and sell it themselves.

What UY did you get on these contracts?  did they have any '04 or 05 points?

Thanks and I'll add you to Beca's list!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
MaryAnnBaum - 400 SSR (Dec) $84 (all '03) all '04 banked to '05 (sub 4/14, pass 5/9)
utahkennedys - 25 OKW (Feb) $78 10 banked, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/9)
isyt - 400 VWL (Aug) $78 400 banked (sub 4/20,pass 5/9)
Mgrebenc - 150 HH (Oct) $72 no banked all '05 (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
JeanJoe - 150 BWV (Jun) $78 all '05 Seller pays closing (sub 4/21, pass 5/9)
jelloatdisney - 150 BCV $85 all 04 banked plus all '05 (sub 4/20, pass 5/9)
JoeEpcotRocks - 100 BWV (Apr) $80all '05 (sub 5/4, pass 5/11)
Joni - 300 OKW $75 (sub 5/1, pass5/12)
tamar - 150 OKW (Dec) $76 52 banked '03, all '04 & '05 (pass 5/11) 
Sugahbaby - 300 BCV $83 200 banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/28, pass 5/13)
Poorman(seller) - 500 BWV (Dec) $77 37 '04, all '05 (pass 5/13)
JeanJoe - 100 BWV (Sep) $80 9 banked '03, 100 banked '04, all '05, (sub 5/2, pass 5/13)
beagle744 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79 4 '03, all '04 &'05 (sub 4/25, pass 5/13)
awatt - 150 BWV (Apr) $78 no closing costs submitted 4/12 (sub 4/12, pass 5/13)
iwannabeinwdw - 213 SSR (Mar) $79, all '05 (sub 4/21?, pass5/13)
tarpat1 - 150 VB (Feb) $67 (sub 5/2, pass 5/15)
Simba's Mom - 210 OKW (Aug) $78 all '05 (sub 5/2, pass 5/25)
bavaria - 50 OKW (Feb) $78 all '05 (sub 5/6)
DVCconvert - 50 BWV (Oct) $83 no points 'till 06 (sub 5/12)
stingmom-50 OKW (Feb) $78, (sub 5/6)
JandD Mom - 290 BWV (Sep) $80 15 '04, all '05. seller to pay all 2005 MF
(sub 5/4)
andriade - 230 OKW (Apr) $76 29 banked '04 all '05. seller is paying all closing cost. (sub appx 5/16, pass6/9)
Three Tiggers - 150 BWV(Dec) $80 21 banked '03, all banked '04, all '05 (sub 4/18, pass 5/11)
mugglemomof3 - 222 BWV $78.50 111 banked from '04, all '05 (Seller pays $200 transfer fee and $300 towards closing costs) (Sub 5/10, pass 6/1)
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05


----------



## jnrrt

Sorry, just realized my last post made no sense.  I read "buyer", I typed "buyer", but I was thinking "seller".  Just ignore me.


----------



## fatherAZ

It is a 210 pt contract, April use year (300 available now --90 from 2004 and all 2005).  Price is 68/pt and Buyer to pay all closing costs and MN fees from Aug 2005.  Seemed like a good deal to me.  Initially we were going with SSR (longer contract, on Disney grounds) or Boardwalk (location!) but we figured we could buy 30-40 more points for the same initial investment and just slightly higher MN fees.  It seems Disney has been buying back HH at 66-68/pt and no points so I am a little nervous about paying 68/pt and having so many pts available.  Appreciate the comments about buyer paying closing costs, hope this works to our advantage!


----------



## nanajoyx2

Just received an email from Timeshare Closing Services stating that my contract closing is complete and will be sent to Disney today.  I was advised that it could take 10 days for Disney's files to be updated.  I have a question for Tom or anyone else who can answer.  Since I am not a new DVC member, should I be expecting a FedEx package from Disney?  The reason I ask is because we will be on vacation for a week later this month and FedEx requires a signature for deliveries from Disney.  I would hate to miss something important that may be sent to me.  Thanks for any info you may be able to give me.


----------



## Anniegirl

My info from Disney did NOT arrive via FedEx.  I don't think Disney uses FedEx for this purpose...too pricey.  Ours arrived in a plain old white oversized envelope.  No worries about having to be home to receive a FedEx package!  Hope this helps......


----------



## vascubaguy

nanajoyx2 said:
			
		

> Just received an email from Timeshare Closing Services stating that my contract closing is complete and will be sent to Disney today.  I was advised that it could take 10 days for Disney's files to be updated.  I have a question for Tom or anyone else who can answer.  Since I am not a new DVC member, should I be expecting a FedEx package from Disney?  The reason I ask is because we will be on vacation for a week later this month and FedEx requires a signature for deliveries from Disney.  I would hate to miss something important that may be sent to me.  Thanks for any info you may be able to give me.



You might want to contact MS tomorrow and let them know it is coming.  From what I've been hearing there has been pretty quick turn-around on getting this put in the system.  They might could tell you if it has been entered already... and if not maybe they can put a note to either send it via regular mail or hold from sending it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Emily921

Our 150 point VB June contract passed yesterday!  There were no banked points and we are paying $65.00.  It was submitted 7-22-05.  We just got back from our first in a Beach Cottage.  We loved it.  Last year we bought a 350 pt VB contract at $70.00 right before the hurricanes hit.  Our first attempt on VB was ROFR at $68.50.  We used the Timeshare store for the third time and just love Pat Spell!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Emily921 said:
			
		

> Our 150 point VB June contract passed yesterday!  There were no banked points and we are paying $65.00.  It was submitted 7-22-05.  We just got back from our first in a Beach Cottage.  We loved it.  Last year we bought a 350 pt VB contract at $70.00 right before the hurricanes hit.  Our first attempt on VB was ROFR at $68.50.  We used the Timeshare store for the third time and just love Pat Spell!



Congratulations and Welcome Home, VB neighbors!  One day we too will enjoy a Beach Cottage!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney Fanatic

Is there any way when posting selling price that the sellers/buyers can include the particulars?

Who is paying closing?
Who is paying MF's (if any)

This does make a difference to the bottom line deal.

I also wanted to see if Disney is indeed snatching up contracts where the sellers is paying closing and maintenance more frequently.  This does not make sense to me for them to do this but I have read that they have been doing this lately and wanted to see.  

Thanks


----------



## vascubaguy

Disney Fanatic said:
			
		

> Is there any way when posting selling price that the sellers/buyers can include the particulars?
> 
> Who is paying closing?
> Who is paying MF's (if any)
> 
> This does make a difference to the bottom line deal.
> 
> I also wanted to see if Disney is indeed snatching up contracts where the sellers is paying closing and maintenance more frequently.  This does not make sense to me for them to do this but I have read that they have been doing this lately and wanted to see.
> 
> Thanks



I would normally assume that if it isn't mentioned that the deal followed the norm, where the buyer paid the closing and reimbursed the seller for MN fees for current year points.

Does it make a difference to the bottom line deal, of course it does.  Although you are only paying $80 per point, you could add a few more dollars to that depending on the cost of closing and MN fees.  If it is negotiated so that the seller agrees to pay the closing and MN fees, then it makes that contract much more appealing to the buyer (or Disney) because the only cost to them would be the agreed to point cost.

As for what Disney buys back, I don't think there is a clear formula for determining that.  I believe much of it would have to do with supply and demand.  If current DVC members want to add-on at certain "sold-out" resorts, DVC will keep an eye out for contracts for those particular use years and then they would exercise ROFR on contracts where they can purchase and then sell at $92 per point and still make a profit.

In many cases it is hit and miss, but I think this list can help you get a good idea of what may or may not pass ROFR.


----------



## Beca

Disney Fanatic said:
			
		

> Is there any way when posting selling price that the sellers/buyers can include the particulars?
> 
> Who is paying closing?
> Who is paying MF's (if any)
> 
> This does make a difference to the bottom line deal.
> 
> I also wanted to see if Disney is indeed snatching up contracts where the sellers is paying closing and maintenance more frequently.  This does not make sense to me for them to do this but I have read that they have been doing this lately and wanted to see.
> 
> Thanks



Actually, vascubaguy is correct...I post "who pays what" if it is not the "norm" (i.e. buyer pays closing costs and all MF's on unused current points, seller pays transfer fee (where still applicable) and MF's on any banked points).

I am SOOO sorry for flaking lately...it's this whole "move" thing....it is really kicking my butt!!!!  Thanks vascubaguy for keeping up with this...I am a more than a little crazy right now!!!!  I really appreciate it...who knows where this thread would be if you weren't jumping in!!!!

Here's the update as best as I can tell....please drop me a line if I have forgotten someone.

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05


----------



## JimMIA

bump


----------



## emsip

I just passed ROFR a couple of days ago.   

100 VWL points.  $82 a point.  June UY.


----------



## JimMIA

emsip said:
			
		

> I just passed ROFR a couple of days ago.
> 
> 100 VWL points.  $82 a point.  June UY.


 Congratulations!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## jiggerj

emsip said:
			
		

> I just passed ROFR a couple of days ago.
> 
> 100 VWL points.  $82 a point.  June UY.



Very very wonderful!!!! Congrats to you fellow Lodge owner!  Enjoy many years of DVC!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

I've been in the market for an add-on at HH.  I've also noticed
that there are no HH in the Passed ROFR list.  Is there something
up at HH?


----------



## fatherAZ

What does Disney do after they exercise their ROFR?  Do they always have a buyer willing to buy it or do they split it up and sit on it until someone is interested in points.  I heard they do not split up the contacts which makes you wonder if any of the big contracts are less likely to bought by Disney because fewer people are interested in the bigger contracts.  

I also noticed there are very few HH resales on the ROFR which I am especially interested in b/c our 210 pt contract is just now being sent to Disney.  Is HH much smaller than OKW?


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub appx. 7/21)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05


----------



## vascubaguy

fatherAZ said:
			
		

> What does Disney do after they exercise their ROFR?  Do they always have a buyer willing to buy it or do they split it up and sit on it until someone is interested in points.  I heard they do not split up the contacts which makes you wonder if any of the big contracts are less likely to bought by Disney because fewer people are interested in the bigger contracts.
> 
> I also noticed there are very few HH resales on the ROFR which I am especially interested in b/c our 210 pt contract is just now being sent to Disney.  Is HH much smaller than OKW?



I'd say that no DVC does not always have a buyer waiting.  They will exercise ROFR is a deal is too good, but will also ROFR is someone is waiting and they can make a quick profit by purchasing that contract.  I'm not certain about splitting up the contracts, because I think those points are based on an interest which is linked to certain buildings (on paper at least).  I do think if they ROFR'd a 200 point contract that they would split it to sell to 2 people that wanted 100 points each.

Also, just remember that this list is just a small sampling of data and it just so happens that the majority of data is for on-site resorts and VB since it is nearby.  Hopefully as the list grows, more HHI will show up (with luck, in the PASS section!)


----------



## gothmommie

We heard today from the seller....Disney exercised their ROFR.  230 OKW pts, June UY, no pts until 6/06, $72 per pt, seller paying closing costs and transfer fee if applicable.  

Oh, well.  We're ok with it; the right contract will happen at the right time.

Submitted officially to Disney 8/1; seller heard back on 8/15 so 2 weeks turn around time.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to hear!


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry to hear about the ROFR gothmommie.  I think the seller paying the closing made the deal a little too good for DVC to not ROFR.  Luckily there are a bunch of OKW contracts still out there!  Good luck on your next try and keep us posted!!! 


PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05


----------



## JimMIA

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the ROFR gothmommie.  I think the seller paying the closing made the deal a little too good for DVC to not ROFR.  Luckily there are a bunch of OKW contracts still out there!  Good luck on your next try and keep us posted!!!


Actually...OKW was routinely being ROFR'd six months ago at 72 and DVC's SSR prices have been raised $3 since then.  This one got ROFR'd because the price was too low.

As mentioned, this ROFR activity listing is only as good as we make it, and it is by no means all-inclusive.  But 4-5 months ago, Tom posted a whole list of ROFRs including several OKWs at 72.  I was going to offer 72 on an OKW contract and Pat Spell told me it would not pass.  I went to 73 and passed, but that would probably not pass today.  I see some very small contracts going through at low prices, but they are probably passed because they are just too small for DVC to mess with.  If I were buying a regular sized contract at OKW today, I'd call TTS and ask them what the price should be.

On the subject of splitting larger contracts, DVC can and does routinely break up contracts into smaller chunks, but they are the only ones who can do that.  You can't break up your own contract and sell part of it off.


----------



## OnMedic

A few questions...

It looks like in many cases Disney is exercising on the contracts that are low or boraderline WITH seller paying Closing and MF's. Does anyone else notice this as a trend? Is it more likely to pass with the Buyer covering costs?

Also, is there any way to turn this into a database so that you can look through it systematically, histroically and filter/search as desired? There are some free web data bases (ie. baseportal.com).

Cheers all!


----------



## JimMIA

OnMedic said:
			
		

> A few questions...
> 
> It looks like in many cases Disney is exercising on the contracts that are low or boraderline WITH seller paying Closing and MF's. Does anyone else notice this as a trend? Is it more likely to pass with the Buyer covering costs?


I think it is very, very difficult to speculate on what triggers ROFR.  

But buyers should clearly understand that *the most important number* in their purchase is the number it will take to clear ROFR, NOT the price they offer.  People focus way too much on getting the lowest possible price.  

If you don't pass ROFR, nothing else matters.

We often see people ROFR'd for one dollar a point.  I hate to see people lose great contracts for pennies on the dollar, but we see it all the time.

Personally, I think Disney ROFRs for two reasons - to maintain a reasonable relationship between resale prices and whatever they are selling new, and to fulfill direct waitlist requests.  I believe their paramount interest is maintaining that spread with as little ROFR activity as possible.  If other market forces drive up the price for BCV for example, Disney is happy as a clam -- they have what they want without spending much cash.

Nobody knows for sure, but my guess is that per point price is the most important number...but the numbers at the various resorts are always going to be a moving target.

With regard to your specific question, if the price is borderline to begin with, and the seller is paying costs on top of that, what you've really done is LOWER Disney's ROFR cost, not raise it.  Disney buys the contract at or near their ROFR threshhold and then collects the costs from the seller.  Of course they're ROFRing those!


----------



## nono

Just found out we passed ROFR...so we have an add-on for 85 pts. at BWV.  The contract is stripped for this year, which was fine with us.  $86/pt.  Aug UY.  I _think _ all of that is accurate. 

We are quite grateful the seller decided to sell right when we decided 85 pts. would be a perfect add-on contract size!


----------



## vascubaguy

I heard that Disney did another batch of ROFR waiver notifications yesterday so hopefully we'll get a few others letting us know they passed!!!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Hi-
I'd like to jump in here to add to the waiting list:
100 OKW Apr UY all 2005/2006 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF.
This should be great practice at patience!


----------



## JimMIA

AlaskaMOM said:
			
		

> Hi-
> I'd like to jump in here to add to the waiting list:
> 100 OKW Apr UY all 2005/2006 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF.
> This should be great practice at patience!


 As my middle daughter, the kindergarten teacher, often tells me..."Practice the life-skill of patience."

I'm not sure why she tells me that so often -- probably just a catchy phrase she picked up somewhere... 

Ooops!  Almost forgot -- GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lats118

Well, I'm in!!  I just found out that we passed ROFR on a resale contract at the BCV for 150 points, March UY at $85 per point.  It has 9 'holding' points and 148 points coming in 2006.  It was submitted on 7/25, and I got the call today that my closing (I'm paying) will be in 2 weeks.  

Now I hope I can get in the system in time for my WDW vacation the end of Sept. so I can get the DVC Annual Pass discount. 

Paul


----------



## LisaS

Congrats, lats118. I closed on 8/10 and I called MS today (8/16) to see if we made it into the system yet. They told me they have our paperwork but we didn't get added in today because they are having system problems. With luck, I should get added in tomorrow. So in my case anyway, it will be one week between closing and being in DVC's system. Hope things go as quickly for you!


----------



## lats118

Thanks, LisaS.  I didn't think we'd be able to get into the system that quickly after closing.  I just may get in in time to get the Annual Pass discount for our trip.  Now I'll just have to figure out how to buy the pass without having the actual DVC membership card.

Paul


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF


----------



## life with 3 babes

Hey everyone-

I just had to tell y'all that we got the call that we passed ROFR!      Can ya' tell I'm excited?  We bought 50 VB points from the Timeshare Store.  Feb. use year and $65 a point.

Donna


----------



## Kent

Just got through for $86 a point.


----------



## vascubaguy

congratz life with 3 babes!!!!

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF


----------



## vascubaguy

Kent said:
			
		

> Just got through for $86 a point.



Congratz Kent!

Would you mind providing some additional info on your contract?  Location, number of points, UY, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Kent

It was BWV, December use year and for 35 points.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF


----------



## deide71

Currently waiting for answer on rofr on 50 pts @SSR, 78$ pt, feb use year, no 05 pts, all 50 on 02/06.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I just took a quick look-the contract we're selling just went to Disney for ROFR, and I'm really rooting for the buyers to get it, even tho it doesn't matter to us financially.  I feel especially bad for JUFAL's contract (well, Disney's now).  Ours is 150 points at $80/point-let's hope for the buyers to get it.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF
deide - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8)


----------



## vascubaguy

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> I just took a quick look-the contract we're selling just went to Disney for ROFR, and I'm really rooting for the buyers to get it, even tho it doesn't matter to us financially.  I feel especially bad for JUFAL's contract (well, Disney's now).  Ours is 150 points at $80/point-let's hope for the buyers to get it.



I was going to add this to the "waiting" list, but I wasn't sure which resort.  If you don't mind listing the contract info I'll get it added to the list. 

And good luck to those who are waiting, and congratz to those that passed!   

Oh and here's a little extra    to help Beca with her relocation efforts!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm so sorry I forgot!  The 150 point contract we're selling is at VWL, $80/point, buyer to pay closing costs and reimburse us for partial year's dues (August+)


----------



## Martinvols

BCV (submitted 8/8) - 250 points @ $84/point, Feb use yr, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2005 maintenance fees, comes w/ 26 banked points.

HH (submitted 8/9) - 225 points @ $72/point, Dec use yr, buyer pays closing costs, buyer pays 1/2 of 2005 maintenance fees, comes w/ 40 banked points.

Please spread some pixie dust my way ---- I expect to hear something next week.


----------



## bavaria

Martinvols said:
			
		

> BCV (submitted 8/8) - 250 points @ $84/point, Feb use yr, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2005 maintenance fees, comes w/ 26 banked points.
> 
> HH (submitted 8/9) - 225 points @ $72/point, Dec use yr, buyer pays closing costs, buyer pays 1/2 of 2005 maintenance fees, comes w/ 40 banked points.
> 
> Please spread some pixie dust my way ---- I expect to hear something next week.



Pressing my thumbs for you - hope to see you on the right section of the list soon!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72 no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF
deide - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17?)


----------



## vascubaguy

Martinvols, here's some   ... good luck!

Simba's Mom, here's some    for your buyer!   

And a little more    for the others that are still waiting!!!


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

OK - I'm not trying to be obnoxiously mathematical here (and please don't get me wrong - this list is fantastic!!) but has anyone tried putting this info into a spreadsheet to study and find any patterns in what WDW is passing and not passing right now?

I was just thinking about trying to put one together but don't want to repeat effort or results if someone has already done this.

Thanks!
Cyn


----------



## OnMedic

Bkrs

I agree. I was actually suggesting a web database that any of our fellow DIS'ers can view, search and filter. We can also add our ROFR to the database ourselves.

I have made this suggestion on another thread just today!

Cheers,


----------



## vascubaguy

I was starting to do some comparison to the data awhile back and put it in excel.... what I found... is there is no formula that will result in what will or won't pass ROFR.  There are offers that we think should pass ROFR with no problem, but it gets ROFR'd.  Then there are those that we don't think would ever make it thru, yet it does!  

I had thought about maybe trying to move it into a database (maybe even an online database), but I just haven't sat down to do it.


----------



## JimC

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I was starting to do some comparison to the data awhile back and put it in excel.... what I found... is there is no formula that will result in what will or won't pass ROFR.  There are offers that we think should pass ROFR with no problem, but it gets ROFR'd.  Then there are those that we don't think would ever make it thru, yet it does!
> 
> I had thought about maybe trying to move it into a database (maybe even an online database), but I just haven't sat down to do it.



You are missing some key variables -- demand by resort and use year for add-on points.  I suspect that is why your models are giving you mixed results.
Also you need use year and point status (bank, borrow, current, holding) in the model.


----------



## vascubaguy

Well, I decided to play around with the baseportal free database service and created an online database there.  It only includes those who have either passed or have been ROFR'd, so we'd still keep the waiting list here.  I think anyone can go on and add to the database, but you'd have to let me know if you need to update for some reason.

Check it out and let me know what you think.  I haven't explored all of the features or played around with it much.  When I get a little more time to play, I'll see how I can improve it.

Click below... then if you want, you can use the "search" to sort by those that PASSED, or were ROFR'd... or you can search by Resort.
DVC Resale ROFR History Database


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Thanks  for all the work you've done, it looks good.  Especially like seeing the individual resorts broken down.


----------



## LisaS

Great job, vascubaguy! It really helps to have the data sorted in resort order. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Hey vascubaguy!  Very nifty    Also, it may help you to know that Beca has dropped many contracts that used to be listed on the thread from the beginning because the list was getting unwieldly.  You might want to go to the beginning and skip every ten pages or so and you will see contracts purchased and ROFRed even late last year


----------



## JimMIA

Interesting.

I have one suggestion -- don't lose it in the lights.  Keep in mind what the original objective of this exercise is -- helping people pass ROFR.

I'd keep the entire listing here, as Beca has done for the duration...and then provide the link to your database.  I think the database is very helpful to people who feel comfortable sorting and filtering, but many people aren't.  There are also a lot of people who won't even realize they are supposed to click on the link.  Those folks will look here, not see anything of value, and wonder what all the fuss was about.

Also, with regard to Beca dropping the earlier data, there is another reason why it makes sense to do that.  ROFR is a constantly moving target, and what happened six months ago is probably not relevent today. 

While a larger body of data might be intellectually interesting, a lot of things have changed in the last few months, and including old data may actually hurt people buying now.

People are not looking for statistical data, they are looking for the price they need to pay today to clear ROFR.  My $73 at OKW passed in Feb, but if you think you'll pass today at that price, you are probably living in a dream world.


----------



## vascubaguy

It can be simplified some and provide more links that already have the data broken down.  Then all that has to be done is click on a link, rather than having to search thru stuff.  Example:

Beside each resort below are 2 links.  One is a link to contracts for that resort that Passed ROFR, the other a link for those that were ROFR'd.

BCV:  PASSED ROFR'd 

BWV:  PASSED ROFR'd

HHI:  PASSED ROFR'd

OKW:  PASSED ROFR'd

SSR:  PASSED ROFR'd

VB:  PASSED ROFR'd

VWL:  PASSED ROFR'd

Click HERE to enter your contract info 
***But only if you have been notified that it has passed ROFR or has been ROFR'd***Thanks!!!


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

JimMIA said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> I have one suggestion -- don't lose it in the lights.  Keep in mind what the original objective of this exercise is -- helping people pass ROFR.




I don't think anyone's intention here is to replace the hard work already being done here but to enhance it for anyone who wants that info.  I am a bona-fide math geek and being able to put this info into a database and chart it to look for patterns helps me through my thought process (even if the only conclusion is that there is no answer other than look at what happened "yesterday") as I try to add on additional contracts.

Maybe I'm the only geek out there who runs the numbers a thousand times before they buy but on the off chance that I'm not, I hope another one out there gets something out of this too.

Cyn


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

Historical data might be helpful it is viewed in light of what the Disney price was at the time. I also would think it would be helpful in terms of determining the best time of year to buy...or sell. I've noticed what may be a pattern in demand but there are no numbers out there to help me figure out exactly what that pattern is.

I also understand the point about posting recent ROFR data in this list so it is easy to spot.


----------



## beezerdave

Well, the paperwork is definately in to Disney as of 8/19.  The deal is for OKW 60 pts, Sept. UY @ $70.00 a point. All points available Sept. 2005. I'll post that info in the other thread as well. Wish me luck! Will let you know what happens.


----------



## gothmommie

We are trying again...

200 SSR points @ 81 per pt, August UY, 
All 2006 pts. available, 56 2005 pts. available.  
Buyer paying 2005 maint. fees on 56 pts and closing costs of $525.

I expect it won't be submitted to Disney for another week or so as we JUST bid.

Wish us luck please....


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to both, and good luck to both!!!    

beezerdave I really hope that one goes thru for you.  They let a 25 ptr go thru at $70 so there's a chance.


----------



## Martinvols

250 points at BCV and 225 points at HH.  It's great to be home!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Martinvols said:
			
		

> 250 points at BCV and 225 points at HH.  It's great to be home!!!



CONGRATZ!!!!!!


----------



## ishouldbegolfing

We made it!  

Found out today our contract passed ROFR.  What a releif!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to you too ishouldbegolfing!!!  The major hurdle is over... now the wait to close!  Won't be much longer now!

Congratz again, and still good luck to those still in waiting.


----------



## Cam2Mike

Just got notified that we passed ROFR - it only took two weeks
OKW-150PTS - $78 pt,  bank included 68 04 pts, 150 05 points, feb use year.

Yeah...can't wait to book make my first reservation..already have my plane tickets!!

a side question..can someone help me out with all the abbreviations (not the resort names)..dh,dd,etc...


----------



## LisaS

Cam2Mike said:
			
		

> Just got notified that we passed ROFR - it only took two weeks
> OKW-150PTS - $78 pt,  bank included 68 04 pts, 150 05 points, feb use year.
> 
> Yeah...can't wait to book make my first reservation..already have my plane tickets!!
> 
> a side question..can someone help me out with all the abbreviations (not the resort names)..dh,dd,etc...


Congratulations!! 

Here is a link to a list of DIS abbreviations: http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm


----------



## vascubaguy

EDIT:  LisaS beat me too it!



			
				Cam2Mike said:
			
		

> Just got notified that we passed ROFR - it only took two weeks
> OKW-150PTS - $78 pt,  bank included 68 04 pts, 150 05 points, feb use year.
> 
> Yeah...can't wait to book make my first reservation..already have my plane tickets!!
> 
> a side question..can someone help me out with all the abbreviations (not the resort names)..dh,dd,etc...




Congratz!!!  Got a good deal there!

As for the abbreviations, there's a bunch... but here's a link to something that should help at little... dh=disney (dear) husband dd=disney (or dear) daughter, etc...

Heres that link:  Abbreviation Help!


----------



## Cam2Mike

Thanks for answering my newbie question!!


----------



## DVCforMe

Didn't make it    

We tried on a 270 point Aug OKW with 93 points remaining for '05.  Buyer to pay closing and maintenance on remaining '05 points.  Disney snarfed it back at $71 dollars a point.  We were hoping to make it under the radar but alas... back to the boards again!
Submitted Aug 7th, ROFR exercised Aug 23rd.

Thanks Beca and VAScubaGuy for doing such a great job!

Charlotte


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry to hear about the ROFR DVCforME, but good luck on the next one!

Also, just wanted to say congratz to JABEAR for passing on 100 pts at BCV (AUG) at 86.50 per point (no point 'til '06)... sub 8/3/05, passed 8/22/05


----------



## cooz

Just submitted for $86 pt.      June UY.  Waiting for ROFR


----------



## vascubaguy

Ok, I think I got this list updated based on what people have added to the database, posted here, or sent to me in PM.  Whew!  Let me know if I missed anyone.

To ALL those that passed, CONGRATZ!!!!   
To all those that weren't so fortunate, good luck with the next one!!!   

And to all those currently waiting!!! Here's lots of       

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF
deide - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $86 (sub 8/23)


----------



## disfountainofyouth

I am attempting my third try at a HHI contract.
150pts Dec UY @ $70/pt
17pts coming Dec '05, and all of '06
seller pays maintainence
buyer pays closing


----------



## deide71

Despie the fact that I haven't heard about ROFR on my first contract (50 pts @ SSR)  I 'm going through it with a second.  100 pts, OKW, march UY, 49 pts available 3/1/06.  MFpaid by seller for 2005, prorated for 2006.  $75 pt.  Based on the latest ROFR data, looks like it could go either way.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 300 avail now, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) all '05/'06 plus 2 banked pts $76 buyer pays all closing & MF
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $86 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees


----------



## vascubaguy

deide71 said:
			
		

> Despie the fact that I haven't heard about ROFR on my first contract (50 pts @ SSR)  I 'm going through it with a second.  100 pts, OKW, march UY, 49 pts available 3/1/06.  MFpaid by seller for 2005, prorated for 2006.  $75 pt.  Based on the latest ROFR data, looks like it could go either way.



Good luck on those 2 contracts.  JMO, but based on the latest I'd think they would probably both be ROFR'd.

I'm curious if you started out like me... wanting to get a small contract and then "planning" to add-on later?  Then after it got in the works you decided you definately wanted more.  The reason I ask is because based on the price you will be paying for these 2, you could have gotten 150 pts at SSR for about the same overall $$$ but would have had all current year points (and the +12 years on all 150 pts).

Just something to think about if they do get ROFR'd.

Again, good luck and here's some


----------



## vascubaguy

disfountainofyouth said:
			
		

> I am attempting my third try at a HHI contract.
> 150pts Dec UY @ $70/pt
> 17pts coming Dec '05, and all of '06
> seller pays maintainence
> buyer pays closing



As the math goes....    3rd times a charm!!!

Good luck!


----------



## amyreynolds

Hello all  !  My name is Amy and I am new here.  Dh and I have 4 kids, 4 yr old triplet boys and a 21 month girl.  We are in the process of buying resale (from our sponsor here) 25 OKW pts.  Submitted paperwork 8-18, at $80 per point, March UY, 25 2005 pts, buyer pays closing and 2005 maintenance fees.  We wanted to start small, but I am already looking for more   !  You guys are the best, I have learned so much from this great board!!

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Welcome to the DISboards & DVC!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## deide71

You are exactly right.  Thought I'd start small, then caught the bug!!!
Although some day down the road hope the small contracts will be easier to resale.  

And yes, if I get ROFR'd on both will probably just buy 150 SSR direct (no offense to our fantastic sponsor), and beg for the $8 per point discount as I am well past the 72 hour mark from my tour.


----------



## Shawn

We were notified by phone by both Pat and Nancy from the Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR.

Not a big surprise, since we didn't try to lowball the seller or Disney. We were looking for a 100 pt VWL contract as our first footsteps into DVC.

Details:

100 points at VWL.  June use year.  1 point from 2005 (woo hoo!).  100 points coming in 2006.  $83/point.

With any luck, we'll make our first trip next December.

-Shawn


----------



## vascubaguy

Shawn said:
			
		

> We were notified by phone by both Pat and Nancy from the Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR.
> 
> Not a big surprise, since we didn't try to lowball the seller or Disney. We were looking for a 100 pt VWL contract as our first footsteps into DVC.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 100 points at VWL.  June use year.  1 point from 2005 (woo hoo!).  100 points coming in 2006.  $83/point.
> 
> With any luck, we'll make our first trip next December.
> 
> -Shawn



CONGRATZ!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations Shawn!

You did it the right way!  I wish everyone could pass their first time out, but some are so determined to get "THE DEAL" that they get ROFR'd and then get so disgusted that it didn't work, that they buy direct. Personally, I just don't get it!

That's the one thing I try to tell everyone is to give it your "best shot" first!

It obviously worked for you!

Thanks for doing business with us, we really do appreciate it!

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## emsip

congratulations shawn.....

I just got word from Kristie at the Timeshare store we just closed on our VWL contract.  Also 100 points and June UY.


----------



## Colmenares3

Just in case it'll add to better stats, our contract on the list was at $85/pt: 
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Great News!!  

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## OnMedic

bump


----------



## deide71

I just found out we passed rofr on our first contract:

50pts SSR, feb uy, $78/pt, no banked or borrowed pts.  Seller to pay closing costs.  Submitted 8/18, passed 8/26 (not too bad).

Did I leave anything out?  Oh, of course


----------



## deide71

I meant buyer to pay closing costs, (that's me, guess I need more coffee).


----------



## fatherAZ

Just heard that we passed ROFR in just 2 weeks!  HH 210pt, April use year, 90 banked 2004 points, all 2005 points available, $68/pt, buyer paid closing costs and 4 months of 2005 MN fees.  

For a DVC novice, can someone tell me the date before which I can still bank 100% of my 2005 points?  Now only a few more weeks before we can book our Jan/Feb trip.  Crossing our fingers we can get BCV or BWV.


----------



## vascubaguy

FatherAZ and Deide71

Congratz to you BOTH!!!!    

Deide71 I'm glad I was wrong and yours passed!!! Welcome Neighbor!!!


----------



## LisaS

fatherAZ said:
			
		

> Just heard that we passed ROFR in just 2 weeks!  HH 210pt, April use year, 90 banked 2004 points, all 2005 points available, $68/pt, buyer paid closing costs and 4 months of 2005 MN fees.
> 
> For a DVC novice, can someone tell me the date before which I can still bank 100% of my 2005 points?  Now only a few more weeks before we can book our Jan/Feb trip.  Crossing our fingers we can get BCV or BWV.


Congratulations! As far as your banking deadline, I'm a novice, too, so I looked it up on vascubaguy's DVC website and you have until September 30th to bank 100% of your 2005 use year points.

Vascubaguy's website is brand new and loaded with helpful info for DVC newbies like us. Here is the link: http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/

For banking deadlines, click on "DVC Charts and Calendars".

Again, congrats on passing ROFR!!


----------



## AlaskaMOM

Today must be a lucky day!  I got the phone call this AM (6:30, don't realize 4 hour time diff) and we PASSED!!
I have a question though, we sent in the paperwork the 16th and then an addendum was needed (seller had 12 pts in holding and 90 '05, instead of 2 in holding and 100 '05) and that was faxed back thursday (25th) did it take disney 2 weeks or 2 days to pass the rofr? I was thinking I was not going to hear for another week or 2.
So here's my stats:  100 OKW AprilUY 12 holding pts (use by 3-31-06) 90 '05 pts and all '06 for $76.  buyer pays closing, and main on 90 pts. seller pay main on 10 pts.  Sub ?? and passed 8-29-05.
Congrats to deide 71 and fatherAZ too!
NOW HAPPY DANCING FOR ALL OF US


----------



## vascubaguy

LisaS said:
			
		

> Congratulations! As far as your banking deadline, I'm a novice, too, so I looked it up on vascubaguy's DVC website and you have until September 30th to bank 100% of your 2005 use year points.
> 
> Vascubaguy's website is brand new and loaded with helpful info for DVC newbies like us. Here is the link: http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/
> 
> For banking deadlines, click on "DVC Charts and Calendars".
> 
> Again, congrats on passing ROFR!!




I just wanted to add that you may want to get the seller to bank those 2005 points now if you don't think you'll use them in your current UY.  It would be pushing it pretty close for everything to get closed and then setup in the DVC system by Sept 30th.


----------



## MaryPA

Submitted paperwork - received by TSS on 8/12. Got the call today - passed ROFR.  I didn't think there would be any problems but I was still nervous.

BWV 170 points. $83/point. August use year. 170 points available from 8/1/05!

We are doing the HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## vascubaguy

I think I got everyone updated on this list and the ones from here put in the database too.  The ones from the database listed on here are the ??????'s

BTW:  Congratz to everyone who passed!!!!    

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)





ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $86 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!  Keep in close contact with your Agent for those nagging questions that come up between now and closing.  That is their job, to walk you through the ENTIRE process!  
Your job is to start thinking about that next "Magical" vacation!

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## vascubaguy

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!  Keep in close contact with your Agent for those nagging questions that come up between now and closing.  That is their job, to walk you through the ENTIRE process!
> Your job is to start thinking about that next "Magical" vacation!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Tom




Tom, you forgot the most important thing....

"Thinking about more points!!!"


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Thanks vascubaguy, with my computer headaches, I'm forgetting where I am!

Tom


----------



## vascubaguy




----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

MaryPA said:
			
		

> Submitted paperwork - received by TSS on 8/12. Got the call today - passed ROFR.  I didn't think there would be any problems but I was still nervous.
> 
> BWV 170 points. $83/point. August use year. 170 points available from 8/1/05!
> 
> We are doing the HAPPY DANCE!




Congratulations, BWV neighbor!.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17?)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $86 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)


----------



## vascubaguy

Just wanted to say sorry to beezerdave... his 60 ptr got ROFR'd...   

But fortunately has a 100 pt contract going for ROFR waiver now.  Sending some   to hep this one along.

Stats on that one before I forget:

100 pts OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar 2006


----------



## justKim

Add us to the ROFR waiting list.

HHI 240 points, June UY with all 2005 points available.  Buyer pays maint. & closing, $70 a point.

Our paperwork went to Disney on 8/22.


----------



## justKim

sorry 
somehow managed a double post


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck to Kim and Dave and everyone else still waiting!   

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)


WAITING:
nanamarge(seller) - 150 SSR (Jun) all '05 (sub 5/24)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17?)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $86 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Apr) $73, all pts coming Apr 2006


----------



## Simba's Mom

Just got the call that our contract passed.  Although it doesn't affect us whether it does or not, I'm so happy for the buyers.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)


WAITING:
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $86 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming  Mar '06 (sub 9/6?)


----------



## kmc33

Hi!
It looks like I am officially "waiting".    

I just received an email that our package was sent to Disney today (9/7) for ROFR.  It is for 50 pts at OKW at $80 per point with a June UY.  There are 50 points available and 50 points coming in June 2006.   

I will post an update when we learn the outcome.


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

We are hoping to make it thru ROFR, we are hoping to get 100 points at BCV at $86/point, we are paying closing costs, we just sigend the contract today so we have a LONG wait..............................


----------



## isyt

OK, I am adding myself to the list again.....

150 pts, 150 banked VB. $70 pp buyer paying closing

150 pts, 140  banked BC. $91 pp buyer paying closing

I need Pixie dust for these to go through!!!

Thanks
ISabel


----------



## vascubaguy

All the folks on the wait list... GOOD LUCK !!!!  We're rootin' for ya!
   

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)


WAITING:
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6?)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?)


----------



## cooz

I'm currently on the wait list for 100 pts BWV, June UY.  Here's some more info.   It's for $85 pt.   I made the mistake of saying $86 originally.   15 pts available now, 97 points coming on 6/06.


----------



## vascubaguy

cooz said:
			
		

> I'm currently on the wait list for 100 pts BWV, June UY.  Here's some more info.   It's for $85 pt.   I made the mistake of saying $86 originally.   15 pts available now, 97 points coming on 6/06.



No prob... I edited it in the previous post...

I don't think you'll have any trouble passing rofr, but here's some   anyway.


----------



## dsneygirl

I can't believe I'm almost at the top of the Passed list.  Lots of new members over the summer


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)


WAITING:
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6?)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?)


----------



## dianeschlicht

Good luck to all!


----------



## teebee

We are also waiting.  A 50 point resale through TTS at OKW with an August UY, $80 pp.  The 50 points from '05 are available now.  We are reimbursing the '05 maintenance fees to the seller and paying closing costs.  It was submitted to Disney on 8/19.


----------



## kmc33

Hi teebee -
That sounds just like ours.  We are working through TTS too!

Good luck!  Here's pixie dust for both of us and all the others waiting too!


----------



## teebee

Thanks kmc33

The waiting is driving me crazy!!  I can't decide if not hearing anything yet is good or bad.


----------



## vascubaguy

You should probably hear something next week.  They are probably getting backed up again with the increase number of contracts hitting the market after the summer season.

At $80 for a small OKW contract, I'm fairly certain you'll pass.
But here some   to try and speed things up!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Hang in there folks.  Hopefully good news will be coming this week!

We really do appreciate your doing business with us!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Disney Fanatic

I have been holding off posting this because I did not want to jinx ourselves but we finally closed on an OKW contract and made our first reservation.

For the record and finally offiicial:
160 pts Oct UY s sub 7/21 and passed 8/9  closed 8/23
153 expire Sept 30, 05 
160 banked pts and 160 coming Oct 05 (total 320)
$75.00 per point and seller paid all closing costs and MF's.

Now I can finally do the DVC dance!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Disney Fanatic,
What a FABULOUS deal!  Congratulations and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

Disney Fanatic said:
			
		

> I have been holding off posting this because I did not want to jinx ourselves but we finally closed on an OKW contract and made our first reservation.
> 
> For the record and finally offiicial:
> 160 pts Oct UY s sub 7/21 and passed 8/9  closed 8/23
> 153 expire Sept 30, 05
> 160 banked pts and 160 coming Oct 05 (total 320)
> $75.00 per point and seller paid all closing costs and MF's.
> 
> Now I can finally do the DVC dance!!!



This is the best contract I've seen in ages!  No wonder you were nervous...this is a Greenban worthy contract  Congratulations and welcome home neighbor


----------



## teebee

vascubaguy and Tom

You were right.  I just received an e-mail from Kristie at TSS.  Our contract passed ROFR!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz teebee and here's an early Welcome Home Neighbor!

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, seller pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)


ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6?)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?)


----------



## kmc33

teebee said:
			
		

> I just received an e-mail from Kristie at TSS.  Our contract passed ROFR!


    Hip, Hip, Hooray!  
Great news teebee!!  I am happy for you.  And I hope to get the same email from Kristie within in a few of weeks.


----------



## lsutiggeratwk

VWL 150 points/113 banked
June UY
$78
knew it was too good to be true!

The search goes on!


----------



## justKim

You can take us off the waiting list and add us to the PASSED list.  Just got the call from Jerry today.

justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22)

I am so ready to make ressies -- come on closing docs!


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry to hear about the rofr lsu.... better luck with the next one!!!   

And congratz Kim!  IMO the wait for the closing and getting in the system was worse than the ROFR... but at least the last major hurdle to it being yours is over!

Good luck to those still waiting...   

Note:  I edited my previous post with the updates and also updated the database to include the lastest rounds of info.


----------



## justKim

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> :
> And congratz Kim!  IMO the wait for the closing and getting in the system was worse than the ROFR... but at least the last major hurdle to it being yours is over!



Thanks.  Waiting of any kind isn't easy, but it sure is nice to get through the ROFR.  Now, got to go out to the mailbox _again_ just to make sure those docs didn't come today...


----------



## JandD Mom

I can't believe that I am now off the list!  We passed ROFR in early June but I guess that is a long time ago in Dis-time!   

For those who have not passed ROFR, keep your chin up!  We went through the process twice before we went through.    We just returned from our first trip "home" and are very happy DVC members.    I am sure you will be with us soon too!


----------



## JandD Mom

Thanks for really becoming a guiding force on this thread!

Also, thanks for the really cool signature picture that I "lifted"    from you!


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?)


Hi
Use Year is oct, 100 coming 10/1/05, we pay last 2 months maintenance fees and closing costs, TSS received our paperwork 9/9, do you think we have a chance of making it thru ROFR?


----------



## cooz

heard yesterday from TSS that we passed.  100 pts. BWV  june UY. $85.
Expect closing within 2 weeks


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
donnac48 - 150 BWV(Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 5/20, pass 6/8)
?????? - 200 VWL (Aug) $76, 36 banked 180 currently avail, all '06 coming. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MN fees (sub 2/18, passed 3/2/05)
Aneille - 210 BWV (Dec) $82 All 03,04,05 pts. (buyer pd mn fee)(sub 3/17, pass 4/6)
RayJay - 100 BWV (Dec) $81 all 04 banked, all 05 (sub 5/16, pass 6/10)
Beca(seller) - 65 OKW (Aug) $78 65 banked '04, no '05 (buyer pays MN from closing fwd) (sub 5/24, pass 6/10)
Colmenares3 - 80 BWV $85, 76 banked (sub 5/24, pass 6/13)
goldilocks 63 - 110 BCV (Oct) $83 all coming 10/06 (sub 5/27, pass 6/14)
dsneygirl - 170 VWL (Aug) $77 160 '04 (pass 6/23)
poohgirl - 210 SSR (Feb) $82 30 '04, all '05 (sub 6/2, pass 6/23)
tigger002 - 210 BWV (Feb) $78 160 pt collection holding, 147 banked and all '06 (Sub 6/06, pass 6/22 )
hmmerr02 - SSR $80 '04 bank, all '05 pts. (buyer paying closing and selling paying maintenance fees) (pass 6/29)
jjfjr - 150 BWV (Jun) $77, no 05 points, (sub 6/8, pass 6/28) 
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, seller pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 56 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 56 '05 pts and closing costs (sub 8/26?, passed 9/13)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6?)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?)


----------



## vascubaguy

cooz said:
			
		

> heard yesterday from TSS that we passed.  100 pts. BWV  june UY. $85.
> Expect closing within 2 weeks



Congratz cooz!!!

Although closing in 2 weeks is possible, I would probably plan more towards 3-4 weeks.  It will likely take about 2 weeks to do the title search and get the estoppel letter from DVC so that they can prepare the closing documents, then they have to send those papers to both you and the seller and get them back (the sellers papers have to be notorized).  At that point they can officially do the closing.


----------



## gothmommie

I just opened my email to learn....

WE PASSED ROFR!!!!  Yeah, baby!       

200 SSR pts, August UY, all 05 pts available, all pts. coming 06, buyer to pay closing and maint. - $81 per pt.

Woohoo!!!

Just in time my birthday (and my husband's, yeah, I know it's weird) is tomorrow.  Happy Birthday to us!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz!!!! and an early Welcome Home (and HOWDY Neighbor!)


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

cooz said:
			
		

> heard yesterday from TSS that we passed.  100 pts. BWV  june UY. $85.
> Expect closing within 2 weeks



Congratulations BWV neighbor and welcome home!


----------



## ishouldbegolfing

cooz, we passed ROFR 8/22 and finally received the closing documents yesterday (three weeks, one day, and several hours).  The wait was horrible; I was beginning to wonder if they'd ever show up.

Here's hoping your wait is shorter


----------



## Cinderpals

Soon, you'll be able to book your vacation(s)!   Took mine longer than yours to close last Spring.  
Cinderpals


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all those that passed ROFR!!!

My little ritual really WORKS!!!  

Uh Oh!  I'd better not get too cocky or the "Disney Gods" will punish me!!!  

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## amyreynolds

Here is my update.  We got word that we passed ROFR on 9/1!!    I received the closing documents 9/9.  I sent them back on 9/12, so now we are just waiting for the seller documents to have final closing!!  I can't wait to make that reservation for next year!  

amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18 passed 9/1)

Amy


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, seller pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)



ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6?)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?)


----------



## gothmommie

Hi, just a correction on my 'passed' entry - it should read 200 pts (not 56) and 200 pts. coming.  It was submitted 8/25 and we heard back 9/13.  Just thought you'd want the facts right.

Can't wait to be officially official members!


----------



## vascubaguy

gothmommie said:
			
		

> Hi, just a correction on my 'passed' entry - it should read 200 pts (not 56) and 200 pts. coming.  It was submitted 8/25 and we heard back 9/13.  Just thought you'd want the facts right.
> 
> Can't wait to be officially official members!




Before I change that, let me make sure.... your contract came with all 200 current year points and all '06 points are coming available?

I thought you had mentioned that there were only 56 points currently available from the '05 allottment.

Thanks


----------



## gothmommie

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Before I change that, let me make sure.... your contract came with all 200 current year points and all '06 points are coming available?
> 
> I thought you had mentioned that there were only 56 points currently available from the '05 allottment.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, I understand the confusion.  I was wrong in my original submission - not 56 pts. but rather 200 '05 pts... so this is correction to that.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vascubaguy

gothmommie said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand the confusion.  I was wrong in my original submission - not 56 pts. but rather 200 '05 pts... so this is correction to that.  Sorry for the confusion.




I'd say definately that's definately a good thing to be wrong about... 144 more points!   

Thanks for letting me know, I got it updated in the list and on the database too.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to amyreynolds & gothmommie!!!


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

We made it thru ROFR, we got our 100 pt contract at BCV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pat said we will close in 3-4 weeks, WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz rkandmjsmommy!!!!   

PASSED:
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
disfountainofyouth - 150 HHI (Dec) $70, 17 pts coming Dec '05, all '06 seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20)


----------



## Erikg5678

We just made it though today for SSR. 100pts @ $77pp. We close in mid Oct. 

Newbie Question
What are my chances of reserving a Studio at BV for the first week of Dec O5 with only 6 weeks notice? If my chances are slim, whats my best bet.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## vascubaguy

Erikg5678 said:
			
		

> We just made it though today for SSR. 100pts @ $77pp. We close in mid Oct.
> 
> Newbie Question
> What are my chances of reserving a Studio at BV for the first week of Dec O5 with only 6 weeks notice? If my chances are slim, whats my best bet.
> 
> Thanks
> Erik



First of all... Welcome to the DISboards.... AND congratz on passing ROFR!!!

Ok, now that said... if you just made it thru ROFR you'll still have about another 4-6 weeks before you close and get put in the DVC system and can make reservation.  As for finding a studio during the first week of December, that tends to be a busy DVC time so the chances of getting a studio anywhere is pretty slim.  Your best bets though would probably be SSR (maybe OKW).  Those are the 2 biggest resorts (thus the most studios).  VWL, BCV, and BWV are a pretty slim chance (maybe a pref view at BWV?).  

Also... congratz to Beezerdave too on passing ROFR!!!!


----------



## kmc33

Whoo-hoo!!!! We passed ROFR for 50 points at OKW!    
    

The email came through last night 9/19, but I just saw it this morning.  I can't believe how fast that went through -- less than two weeks.  I really was hoping to hear by next week thinking even that would be fast.

I am so excited -- it won't be long until we will be DVC members!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to everyone who recently passed!!!!

Here's some   for those still waiting.


----------



## teebee

Can you change my info (under passed ROFR) to "buyer pays MN and closing"

Thanks


----------



## vascubaguy

teebee said:
			
		

> Can you change my info (under passed ROFR) to "buyer pays MN and closing"
> 
> Thanks



Got it, thanks for the correction.


----------



## ACDSNY

We're joining the ROFR waitlist...purchasing a small contract to test the waters and then we'll add on later.  Probably not the best price out there, but it works for us.

SSR 100 points, $80 per point buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 05 Maint fees.  101 points coming on Feb 06.


----------



## vascubaguy

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> We're joining the ROFR waitlist...purchasing a small contract to test the waters and then we'll add on later.  Probably not the best price out there, but it works for us.
> 
> SSR 100 points, $80 per point buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 05 Maint fees.  101 points coming on Feb 06.




Actually ACDSNY, you are getting a decent deal on the contract.  After closing costs you are looking at about $83 per point and it isn't completely stripped of points.  You'll only have to wait 4 months until those points come available, or you could borrow from those 101 pts if you wanted to plan a trip before then.  I've seen much worse contracts out there... but not too many that were better for SSR.

Based on history you shouldn't have any trouble passing ROFR, but here's some    just in case!


----------



## dsneygirl

Congratulations to the new members.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to you all who passed ROFR!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Please remove my offer for HH Dec 150pts.  After Hurricane Katrina struck, I 
thought it best to cancel my offer until I find out how my house, job, etc. made out.  One day I'll get that HH add-on!


----------



## vascubaguy

disfountainofyouth - I hope everything works out.  Our thoughts are with everyone down in the gulf coast area that have been affected by these hurricanes. 

PASSED:
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20)


----------



## isyt

wooohooo. Add me to the passed list!!!   We passed on the BC contract on 9-22 and on the VB contract today(9-26). Lets hope I can resist any further good deals!!!!


----------



## get_us_to_WDW

I passed ROFR for 250 point BCV contract March use year.  $87 per point, 250 banked 2004 points must be used by 3/1/06, 500 points coming 3/1/06 (250 2006, 250 2005 banked).  Sent to ROFR 8/22 passed 9/12.  Sending in the final paperwork and payment today!  Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Now that's what I call a SWEET contract.  Welcome Home!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
1000th happy haunt - 300 OKW (Aug) $73 (sub 6/24, pass 7/12)
BkrsLoveDis - 120 SSR (Jun) $80, all '05 and '06 available, (sub 6/28)
Anniegirl - 210 BCV (Feb) $85 86 borrowed '06 pts (must be used by 1/31/06) On 2/1/06 we get 154 of banked 2005 points and the rest of the 124 "06 points.(Sub 6/28, pass 7/12)
pauladrn - 210 OKW $74 353 points available- 135 from 2005 allocation, plus 218 in reservation status (sub 6/22, pass 7/12)
maxsdaddy - 150 VB (Jun) $72, 150 banked pts avail (sub ?, passed Jul '05)
clutter - 130 BCV (Aug) $90 (pass 7/12)
?????? - 300 OKW (Aug) $73, 300 pts coming Aug '05, buyer pays closing & MN fees (sub 6/24, passed 7/12)
jpmom - 100 BCV (Sept) $85 (pass 7/14)
vascubaguy - 40 OKW (Oct) $74 no points until 06 (sub 7/8, pass 7/18)
winniedapooh - 50 VWL (Dec) $77 28 '05 points (sub 7/11, pass 7/18)
nanajoyx2 - 170 VWL (Mar) $82. All 2005 points banked and 33 points available now (pass 7/18)
jalexan2 - 240 BCV (Mar) $82.50 110 pts available and need to be used by 3/1/06. Seller is paying all fees for 2005 & 2006. (sub 7/11, pass 7/19)
Pooh Pal - 200 BWV (Feb) $84 200 banked points, 200 points available and 200 points coming 2/06. Closing costs were split (pass 7/19)
DVCforMe - 175 VB (Dec) $63 18 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/11, pass 7/23)
Lisa S - 175 BWV (Oct) $84 68 banked '04, all '05 (sub 7/15, pass 7/26)
Iankh - 25 OKW $70 (sub 7/19, pass 7/27)
discruiser - 150 VB (Feb) $63 9 banked '05, all '06 (sub 7/14-15?, pass 7/25)
JUFAL - 87 VWL $76 (sub ?, pass early July)
JUFAL - 210 VWL $78 (sub ?, pass end of July)
JT's World - 175 OKW $76 all '05 & '06 points, seller pays '05 dues, buyer pays closing (sub ?, pass last week in July)
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)

ROFR'D:
Diszip - 150 VWL (Aug) $75 all '05 + 8 '04 (ROFR'd on 1/20)
Kimber - 50 BCV $73 3 points coming in '05
Donald..really - 200 VWL $75
Mcorbo - 150 VWL $75 103 coming 04/05 (sub.1/07, ROFR 1/26)
disneydawn6 - 170 BCV $78 111 points June 2005 (on 1/26)
Scotch- 2) 150 OKW(Mar) $65 15pts. remaining in '05 (sub. 1/10, rofr 1/26)
(source KANSAS) - 150 BCV(Aug) $77 no points til '06, BUYER pay all closings cost, escow serivce, title insurance,etc+ $200 Disney Transfer fee, OC/$20/ROFR FEE
Greenban - 270 VWL (Aug) $76 all '03, '04 & '05 intact
kepps73 - BWV $77 ROFR'd 1/31(sorry, don't know anymore than that right now)
kelakash - 250 VWL $74 '04 &'05 (sub. appx. 1/03, ROFR'd on 1/31)
disgirl - 50 BCV $78 (Apr) no points 'til '06 (sub1/24, ROFR'd 2/10)
Scott H - 150 HH $69 no points till '06 (sub. appx. 1/19, ROFR'd 2/18)
soxfans45 - 180 BWV $78 (Apr) 163 '05 (sub, 2/28, ROFR'd 3/21)
colmenares - 100 BWV (Jun) $80 all '05 (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/6)
Lauralea - 150 VWL (Dec) $70 5 '04, 13 '05 pts (sub 3/14, ROFR'd 4/13)
Lauralea - 150 BWV, (June) $70 '04, 05, ( sub 3/24, ROFR'd 4/18)
Mgrebenc - 230 OKW, (Sept) $70 all '05 (ROFR'd 4/18)
JoeEpcotRocks - 150 BWV(Feb) $76 no points 'til '06 (sub 3/30 ROFR'd 4/22)
SpoonfulofSugar - 150 BCV (Feb) $77 (submitted 4/8, ROFR'd 4/28)
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20)


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to get_us_to_WDW.... that's one heck-of-a contract!!!

That wait list is looking rather small.... no one buying resales these days?


----------



## Scratch42

Hi!  

If you would like, you could add me to your waiting list.

155 BCV Dec $88 per point 121 coming 12/1/05 

Fingers, Toes and Eyes Crossed!

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

Hi Janet   Although I don't think you'll have any trouble passing ROFR, here's some  to speed it along!

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05


----------



## ACDSNY

It official, we're new DVC members.    Passed ROFR today on 100 pt SSR!  Thanks for all the info others have posted, it really helped.

We'll be at SSR 10/8 - 10/15 on a previously scheduled trip.


----------



## vascubaguy

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> It official, we're new DVC members.    Passed ROFR today on 100 pt SSR!  Thanks for all the info others have posted, it really helped.
> 
> We'll be at SSR 10/8 - 10/15 on a previously scheduled trip.




Congratz!!!!


----------



## jpolak

If you would like to add us to the waiting list.  250 at ssr @ 79 a point. 250+14 currently 44 coming 8/06. Submitted 10/11.  Keeping everything crossed.

Jason


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck to those still waiting.      

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)


ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)


WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
jpolak - 250 SSR (Aug) $79, 264 currently avail, 44 pts coming 8/06


----------



## Scratch42

Well You Can "Scratch" me off the List!

     

Just got word that I passed ROFR!

    

155 pts at BCV which now means I have.........

200 at SSR!

355 at BCV!

555 points total!  Nice Round Number!  

Congrats to those who have recently passed!

Good Luck to Those that are waiting!

janet


----------



## jpolak

Scratch42 congrats to you!  How about spreading some of those good vibes this way?  The wait is killing me and its only been 24 hours.


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz Scratch!!!!

Wow... that's a nice bunch of points... but you know.... 600 is a much rounder and cleaner number!  And you are only 45 points away!


----------



## Scratch42

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Congratz Scratch!!!!
> 
> Wow... that's a nice bunch of points... but you know.... 600 is a much rounder and cleaner number!  And you are only 45 points away!



Stop!LOL

I was only trying for 500 total!  But ones gotta take what she can get!

   

jpolak ~ Pixie Dust!  It seems Disney isn't taking quite as long as they did earlier in the year, so I'm sure your torture to pass ROFR will be short lived!

janet


----------



## mbb

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> Well You Can "Scratch" me off the List!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got word that I passed ROFR!
> 
> 
> 
> 155 pts at BCV which now means I have.........
> 
> 200 at SSR!
> 
> 355 at BCV!
> 
> 555 points total!  Nice Round Number!
> 
> Congrats to those who have recently passed!
> 
> Good Luck to Those that are waiting!
> 
> janet




Happy DVC Day, Janet!!


----------



## lisatx04

I am waiting too!

50 points  OKW  $80 PP Sept. UY  Submitted 10/13/05


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck lisa!!!   
PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)


ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06)


----------



## auntsue

We're taking the plunge again after being ROFR'd 5 months ago.  Once again it is BWV, this time we are waiting on 200 points, August use year, 126 points available now, all 200 available 8/06, no dues till Jan 06, $80 a point.  There were several BWV's available at TTS for $80 a point, so I hope we have better luck passing ROFR this time than we did last time.  It went to Disney on October 6.  

Thanks Beca, for this very helpful thread, though I wasn't too encouraged reading it today.   I didn't see any BWV passed for $80.

Wish us luck.  Thanks.


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck auntsue... I added ya to the last post!


----------



## jpolak

Well you can remove us from the list.  We checked the deal through Disney and decided to go with them.  Had to cancel the resale contract.


----------



## vascubaguy

jpolak said:
			
		

> Well you can remove us from the list.  We checked the deal through Disney and decided to go with them.  Had to cancel the resale contract.



Definately can't blame you for that!  Congratz! and Welcome Home!


----------



## ncseric

I may not have all the abbreviations right, but we purchased 150 pts (September use year) at OKW for $75/point. It went to Disney on 10/6 and we received notice back today that they waived ROFR on the points. We were going to offer lower, but we negotiated the seller to pay the dues for 2005, which saved us slightly more money and didn't invoke the ROFR. 

We had visited the Saratoga Springs location when we were down at WDW two weeks ago and were offered $90/point, down from the $98, since we were resort guests. Last week, the sales guy/guide called and said that since we were a referral, he could sell us points at 15% off ($83.30/pt), but we decided to stick with resale of OKW points. 

This our first purchase and we look forward to "going home" next October. 

- Eric


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz Eric on passing ROFR and Welcome to the DISboards!   

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13)


----------



## auntsue

Woo Hoo!  We just heard from TTS.  Disney waived their ROFR.  We are so excited.  And, only 11 days from when the offer was submitted.  
We love the Boardwalk and were not interested in any other home resort so we are over the moon.

It's  funny how things worked out for us.  We were so disappointed in June when they refused us, then in August we unexpectantly bought a home in Naples, so 350 would have been just too many.  200 is just fine.  We wanted the extra 350 so we could spend a good deal of the winter at WDW, now we won't need to.

vascubaguy: Thanks for the pixie dust!  It worked wonders.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

auntsue said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo!  We just heard from TTS.  Disney waived their ROFR.  We are so excited.  And, only 11 days from when the offer was submitted.
> We love the Boardwalk and were not interested in any other home resort so we are over the moon.
> 
> It's  funny how things worked out for us.  We were so disappointed in June when they refused us, then in August we unexpectantly bought a home in Naples, so 350 would have been just too many.  200 is just fine.  We wanted the extra 350 so we could spend a good deal of the winter at WDW, now we won't need to.
> 
> vascubaguy: Thanks for the pixie dust!  It worked wonders.



Congratulations! and Welcome Home, BWV neighbor.


----------



## loriandave

Just passed ROFR on a 175 point contract for BWV, april use year, 124 points coming 4-1-06, $83/point


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13)


----------



## lisatx04

Just heard that Disney waived their ROFR on our OKW contract!!      
Only 13 days from the day we submitted it!!  It is 50 points at OKW with a Sept. UY.  

Good luck to those still waiting!!


----------



## cgcruz

ummm... I'm waiting on a 25 point OKW at $80 per point. It went to disney for ROFR on 10/17 and havent heard back yet...  A little nervous now, even though its kinda early.  I hope we make it!


----------



## kmc33

cgcruz said:
			
		

> ummm... I'm waiting on a 25 point OKW at $80 per point. It went to disney for ROFR on 10/17 and havent heard back yet...  A little nervous now, even though its kinda early.  I hope we make it!


 Doesn't the wait drive you nuts?  I was nervous too.  But my 50 point OKW at $80 a point went through.  I hope yours does too.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Fellowship9798

Waiting for ROFR

$85/point
150 points BWV, June use year.
All 150 2004 points banked and available
All 150 2005 points available now.
All 150 2006 points coming in June.
Seller pays all 2004/2005 maintenance fees on available points.
Buyer pays closing costs.

I think this should be pretty safe to pass ROFR and a decent enough deal for me with all the points available now. Probably will rent them out to effectively reduce the overall buy in cost.


----------



## bavaria

Fellowship9798 said:
			
		

> Waiting for ROFR
> 
> $85/point
> 150 points BWV, June use year.
> All 150 2004 points banked and available
> All 150 2005 points available now.
> All 150 2006 points coming in June.
> Seller pays all 2004/2005 maintenance fees on available points.
> Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> I think this should be pretty safe to pass ROFR and a decent enough deal for me with all the points available now. Probably will rent them out to effectively reduce the overall buy in cost.



WOW you took the plunge! We pulled you over to the dark side (which is actually the enlightened side)

Thumbs are pressed for you!!!


----------



## Joe&Peg

We made it through on 220 points at BCV @ $87 per with 152 banked and no fees for this year. This was our first purchase and we are thrilled.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

loriandave said:
			
		

> Just passed ROFR on a 175 point contract for BWV, april use year, 124 points coming 4-1-06, $83/point



Welcome Home BWV neighbor!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Fellowship9798 said:
			
		

> Waiting for ROFR
> 
> $85/point
> 150 points BWV, June use year.
> All 150 2004 points banked and available
> All 150 2005 points available now.
> All 150 2006 points coming in June.
> Seller pays all 2004/2005 maintenance fees on available points.
> Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> I think this should be pretty safe to pass ROFR and a decent enough deal for me with all the points available now. Probably will rent them out to effectively reduce the overall buy in cost.



Sweet contract!


----------



## Fellowship9798

TammyAlphabet said:
			
		

> Sweet contract!



Thanks. Seemed good enough to me with banked and current year points and maint. fees paid. Of course, looking back 5-6 months on what was passing ROFR, I might have been able to do better back then, if I had been ready. Oh well, you can't look back. Have to deal with the market as it is now.

Bavaria:
Thanks for the encouraging replies to my earlier posts through the boards. If things go as I hope, I will be converted to the other side (whether "dark" or "enlightened" will be determined over the next 36/37 years).

So day 1 of waiting is over. Time to start day 2....


----------



## bullpup12564

25 points vwl. $76/ point. no points until 07 submitted 10/25


----------



## tber

yesterday ...100 points at BCV @ $85 per point - dec use year with all 100 2005 coming 12/1.  hoping to close in time for xmas - what a great gift to ourselves!


----------



## vascubaguy

Hey Everyone... sorry for getting a little behind!

Congratz to all that passed, good luck to those that are waiting (or to those that were ROFR'd and trying again!!!)

Keep us posted!

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6)


----------



## LakeAriel

Beca said:
			
		

> Jmatias and Scotch...yes, we are buying a BCV contract!!  We are, however selling our VWL.  We both LOVE the resort, but we don't need 600 pts (even though I'm SURE we could find a way to use the points).  DH really wanted to sell our BWV, but we have borrowed all of our points for an "impromtu" trip with friends in May, and I don't want to sell it stripped.  Plus, DH loves VWL enough that I KNOW he will want to do a small add-on there eventually, and he didn't really like BWV all that much...but, I LOVED it!!  If I allow him to sell that one, I know I will NEVER get BWV points again.
> 
> Anyway, when we went on our first trip "home" in Dec. he said, "Well, I really like the resorts we own at, but why didn't you buy BCV?"  To which I replied, "You know....having an opinion BEFORE I bought would've been helpful, 'Mr. I don't care!!'"
> 
> But, unfortunately...I fell in love with BCV, too.  I didn't think I would as the DVC wing seemed like a not-too-well-planned-out-afterthought when you look at it on paper.  I mean, no rooms on the water (but, hey...you can get a "road" view), and I just didn't feel like there would be that much "going on" on that side of the lake (i.e. BORING).  But, one night we went over to Beaches 'n Cream to eat...and my heart just melted!!!  I loved EVERYTHING!!!  I didn't expect the resort to be so ELEGANT (It is everthing I thought the Grand Floridian would be (btw...I was VERY disappointed in the GF)).  SAB is SOO cool (even though I am allergic to chlorine...my dd will love it when she gets older).  The serenity of the lobby was a sharp contrast to the noisiness of BWV's lobby.  I loved watching the artist draw pictures of people, and I loved being on the same level as the water when you are outside.  I really loved seeing the sand everywhere as opposed to a boardwalk.  There was a pirate band playing on the beach where they were having a private party....they were VERY good, and SOOO funny!!!  I could go on and on about all the things we loved at BCV (the store is much nicer than the one at BWV.  We kept walking over there to shop.  The lobby seemed bigger, and at the same time "slower".  We loved the architecture, the "water theming", the location being right off of Epcot, and so on.)  It was just one of those moments where you know that you "fit" with something.  We "fit" with Beach Club....and no one was more surprised than we were!!
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I still love my BWV (I wouldn't want anyone to think I am "trashing" it...the rooms are GORGEOUS, and I LOVE the standard view option...it's like a discount with a GREAT location), but we just wanted BCV, too.
> 
> So...we started our "quest".  I got on the waitlist at DVC (I'm still on there, actually), but my guide said a MINIMUM 8-12 month wait if I'm lucky!!  So, we started looking, and found a REALLY sweet contract with almost full banked points.  So, of course I am now thinking that Disney will take it back, and it's really hard to say with BCV, "Oh, don't worry!!  If we don't get this one, another one will come along"...because BCV's with banked points don't come along that often.
> 
> So, that is why I started this thread...so, I could see just how nervous I should be.
> 
> Anyway...congrats to all who have passed!!  And, good luck to those who are waiting!!
> 
> Here's the stats of those who have posted:
> 
> Greenban - still waiting on a contract that went on Jan 2nd
> 
> Bobbiwoz - passed (mid-Jan) 50 VWL $77 all '05 points intact
> 
> leise - passed (1/19, in less than 10 days) 100 OKW $76
> 
> Amanda C - passed (mid-Jan) 70 HHI  $70 all '05 points intact
> 
> Beca - waiting on 150 BCV $80
> 
> If anyone wants to be added to this list, just post and I will keep it going for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



Beca
I'm sure this is old news but did your contract come through? I own 250 points Dec use year at VWL. I have borrowed from 2006 for two one bedrooms next August. Now that I have a real vacation home in the mountains I think I would be happier at BCV too. I think they are more watchful  I wonder if I should sell 100 points and buy BCV and keep 150 VWL? I guess I would need to wait till next year when I have some points available to sell to the new owner. Has it been a smooth transaction through Disney? Did you buy and sell through them? Thanks!


----------



## bullpup12564

rofd 11/11
25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25)


----------



## Scratch42

bullpup12564 said:
			
		

> rofd 11/11



So Sorry to hear this.

 

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry about the ROFR bullpup... best of luck on the next one!  I guess they really are trying to crack down on the smaller contract sales.

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6)


----------



## even1

Oh boy, I guess I'd have to be REALLY blessed to have my resale pass ROFR.  

I just sent my deposit in for 50 OKW pts/$75. pp/ 50 available & 50 coming 6/06.

I'm believing that if we're meant to have them it will pass, if not maybe a better deal will present itself soon  

I can't believe how much I want this  

So sorry bullpup. Are you a member already or was this your first try?


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I am so sorry to hear about some not passing ROFR!  With the SSR promotion, I can only assume that someone was on the Disney Waiting List for that very package. 

You might want to try again with a different use year and see what happens.

Usually when this happens, a better package comes along and sails right through.  It's happened so many times it's almost scary.

Best of luck to each and every one of you!

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I didn't think it would be a problem becasue it was stripped... The last ROFR scares me...Hilton Head 80 points $66. No points til 07. Went to disney 10/31. Seller pays 2006 M/F.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12?)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI () $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31)


----------



## Fellowship9798

I just got word that my resale passed Disney's ROFR, so 150 BWV points are mine. Mwa ha ha ha. Time to start renting some of the 2004 & 2005 points to recover some of the purchase price! I just came back from WDW a month ago and with this contract purchase can't afford another WDW trip for a while. Kind of ironic I guess. Buying DVC may actually prevent me from visitng WDW for some time.

Oh well, it's for the best in the long run!

Darren


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome Home Fellowship9798, we're BWV neighbors!

Bobbi


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## jekjones1558

Fellowship9798:
WOW!  What a sweet contract!  Wish I had all those banked points (read: I'm jealous!)  Welcome Home!


----------



## vascubaguy

Fellowship9798 said:
			
		

> I just got word that my resale passed Disney's ROFR, so 150 BWV points are mine. Mwa ha ha ha. Time to start renting some of the 2004 & 2005 points to recover some of the purchase price! I just came back from WDW a month ago and with this contract purchase can't afford another WDW trip for a while. Kind of ironic I guess. Buying DVC may actually prevent me from visitng WDW for some time.
> 
> Oh well, it's for the best in the long run!
> 
> Darren



Congratz Darren!

I know renting 2 years worth of points can make a huge dent in the upfront costs... of course ya know you could use the 2005 points for another trip and rent the 2004 points to pay for the other expenses of the trip!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12?)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI () $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31)


----------



## Fellowship9798

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Congratz Darren!
> 
> I know renting 2 years worth of points can make a huge dent in the upfront costs... of course ya know you could use the 2005 points for another trip and rent the 2004 points to pay for the other expenses of the trip!



Don't tempt me.   

To keep this transacation bascially debt free, I should rent them. As tempting as the idea is to put them to use right away and get instant gratification on the purchase, I must be strong! Christmas is coming, mortgage payments must be made, baby needs a new pair of shoes, etc.

I can be patient.   (I think)

Darren


----------



## LisaS

Welcome Home Fellowship9798 from another of your BWV neighbors! Congrats on finding such a great contract.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I was just wondering if anyone can give me an answer why 2 contracts go to ROFR on the same day and one gets a response before the other? Mine went on 10/31 and has not gotten an answer when someone else on this board did? I know this is probably a stupid question....just wondering Thanks-


----------



## Scratch42

dvcnewgirl said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone can give me an answer why 2 contracts go to ROFR on the same day and one gets a response before the other? Mine went on 10/31 and has not gotten an answer when someone else on this board did? I know this is probably a stupid question....just wondering Thanks-



This is my take on the whole process................

There is no rhyme or reason when it comes to the ROFR process!    

Phone your agent to see if they have heard anything, sometimes it's their day off when they find out and will take a day or two to get back to you. 

If you are dealing with the Timeshare Store, they don't mind!  They are great to work with!  I've used them twice now!  Which reminds me.......

Is there a time limit as to when we can pick up those "Bags" Tom?   

janet


----------



## Beca

dvcnewgirl said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone can give me an answer why 2 contracts go to ROFR on the same day and one gets a response before the other? Mine went on 10/31 and has not gotten an answer when someone else on this board did? I know this is probably a stupid question....just wondering Thanks-



I have gone thru the ROFR process eight times (and, I kept up this thread for several months).  I don't know if my guesses are better than anyone else's, but I have wondered the same thing, and here's the possibilities I came up with:

1) For a while, it seemed like DVC was "batching" ROFR contracts.  They would "hold" them, and when they had several of one resort, that resort would be looked at.  They would ROFR the "cheapest" couple of the batch, and let the others go.  If they are still doing this, and DVC did not get to your resort, but got to another one....that would explain the delay.

2)  I have seen a trend where (for the most part...this never included me....see 3 below) current members who are doing add-ons seem to get thru faster than new members who are buying initial contracts.  DVC seems to be much more lenient to current members, especially when DVC cannot provide the points members are wanting.

3)  My closing agent (who used to work for DVC) says that even when some people get thru much more  quickly, her contracts ALWAYS take 28-30 days.  It sounds like "bad blood" to me, but she says she still has a lot of friends there...she thinks it is the opposite....because she has a lot of friends on the "inside", they have to be very careful with  her contracts, so as not to appear to give favoritism.

I know it is hard, but the one thing I can stress OVER and OVER to you is this....a contract taking longer is NO indication of bad news.  No news is simply NO news.  I sold a contract in April at BWV for $69 per point.  There were some contracts ROFR'd on the same day for $78, and yet mine did not get ROFR'd.     Who knows?  The news came thru right at the 30 day mark.

I was always buying BCV.  For some reason, BCV's seem to take a little longer (as judged by EVERYONE around me on the list hearing before me), but I NEVER got ROFR'd.  Just hang in there, and try not to get mad....it's not personal....and, it is so worth it once you pass.

 

Beca


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Beca and Janet- Thanks for the info. It's nice to get others ideas on a topic. At this point I just would like an answer because there are other contracts I would be interested in... Anyway I know the rules and timeframes Im just impatient! Can't wait to start planning. Thanks Again


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Fellowship9798 said:
			
		

> I just got word that my resale passed Disney's ROFR, so 150 BWV points are mine. Mwa ha ha ha. Time to start renting some of the 2004 & 2005 points to recover some of the purchase price! I just came back from WDW a month ago and with this contract purchase can't afford another WDW trip for a while. Kind of ironic I guess. Buying DVC may actually prevent me from visitng WDW for some time.
> 
> Oh well, it's for the best in the long run!
> 
> Darren



Congratulations and Welcome Home BWV neighbor!


----------



## Fellowship9798

bobbiwoz, Tom, jekjopnes1558, vascubaguy, LisaS, & JoeEpcotRocks:

Thanks so much for the "welcome home". Just sent out the balance of the payment today. That kind of hurts, but my pain will be numbed by soothing thoughts of WDW trips to come.


----------



## even1

Just wanted to bump this up and ask if anyone on the waiting list has heard anything yet?

I will probably have to wait another week or two before I know if I've passed ROFR    but I'd love to hear from others who are waiting too.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

even1, I am still waiting and my contract was submitted 10/31 hope to hear soon.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

My 30 days for ROFR will be next Wed. what happens if I do not hear by then?


----------



## vascubaguy

dvcnewgirl said:
			
		

> My 30 days for ROFR will be next Wed. what happens if I do not hear by then?



Check with your resale agent, they should be able to inquire about it.  Also, when you consider the 30 days, also factor in any holidays.  Hopefully you'll hear next week though!   

Keep us posted!


----------



## even1

dvcnewgirl,

I believe Disney only has 30 days to decide before you would be the newest member of DVC  

Here's hoping you don't hear a thing!!  

I guess I better settle down for a long wait.


----------



## Scratch42

dvcnewgirl said:
			
		

> even1, I am still waiting and my contract was submitted 10/31 hope to hear soon.



Don't forget those are BUSINESS Days!

 That you hear soon!

janet


----------



## tber

Just heard that we passed ROFR and we are closing on my birthday! Best Birthday present ever!  We'll have a new home for the holidays!


----------



## Scratch42

WELCOME HOME!   

janet


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations!!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

I heard today that my contract went to the closing agent! I will soon be the newest DVC member! Yes! Thanks for all of the well wishers and I wish you all the best luck! 

(Info for the rofr list my use year is April).


----------



## LisaS

tber said:
			
		

> Just heard that we passed ROFR and we are closing on my birthday! Best Birthday present ever!  We'll have a new home for the holidays!


Congratulations and


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIOING,
Tom


----------



## even1

CONGRATULATIONS TO tber & dvcnewgirl    

I'm so happy for you!  

Have fun planning.


----------



## Scratch42

WELCOME HOME! dvcnewgirl!

See that waiting isn't that bad!   Especially when you pass!

Happy Planning!

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz tber & dvcnewgirl!!! and welcome home   

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)


ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12?)


----------



## greenban

Here we go again!   

I'm awaiting ROFR on a new resale contract with Jason at the TTS.

This time (still smarting from the one that got away   )

I'm just asking for PD and Good Wishes.  Details after ROFR!

-Tony

(I'm just a LITTLE superstitious!)


----------



## T.E. Yeary




----------



## Scratch42

You just want us all to go thru the pain of waiting!   and then not to give us details!   

Pixie Dust!
     

janet


----------



## rwcmath

Pixie dust for you!

rwc


----------



## greenban

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> You just want us all to go thru the pain of waiting!   and then not to give us details!
> 
> Pixie Dust!
> 
> 
> janet



Dear Janet!

The ONLY contract that got away was ROFRed after the first time I posted on this thread   

This time, I'm playing it very close to the vest!

Thanks for the PD & GW Tom, rwcmath and Janet!  I'll keep you posted.   

-Tony


----------



## Coty's Dads

Well....right before Thanksgiving we put a contract in and it was accepted by the seller.  We are now waiting to hear from Disney....

We bid $81 a point at BWV for 200 points with a March Use Year.  There were also 160 banked 05 points we get in March.  The seller agreed to pay 05 maintenance fees, we will pay 06.

I hope I did not jynx this for posting here 

Tim


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck to all those currently waiting!    

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)


ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12?)
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22?)


----------



## cathicool

i've sent 2 to disney last week for ROFR...still waiting to hear:

sent on 11/18...
VWL 150 points, Aug use, 150 points coming on 8/1/06, 111 banked points from '05 year included in sale (no MF reimbursement)...buyer pays all fees/ purchase price $79.50 pp.


sent on 11/28...
BCV 200 points, Oct use, 200 points coming on 10/1/06, no banked points...buyer pays all fees/  purchase price $86 pp

disney exercised ROFR back in January, 2005 on a 
OKW, $76.39pp, 270 points, February use.  24 points available from 2005 year, included in the purchase price. all 270 points avail come 2/1/06.  we were shocked to say the least!

so....we want to come home!  any home!  although BCV is my first choice.  anyone have any comments on there 3 contracts?


----------



## Cinderpals

I think you're fine with the BCV contract, but I'm sending extra Pixie dust your way for the VWL.

Best Wishes!!  I love both villas!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Cinderpals said:
			
		

> I think you're fine with the BCV contract, but I'm sending extra Pixie dust your way for the VWL.
> 
> Best Wishes!!  I love both villas!!


I agree with Cinderpals.  We haven't bought yet, but we've researched A LOT, and the lowest price per point I've seen VWL make it through ROFR is $80 pp, so you're right on the edge with that contract.  Here's some pixie dust from me too.


----------



## bullpup12564

vwl 150 points@79 point. 24 banked 174 coming on 12/05. submited to rofr 11/30/05 seller pays 05 MF.


----------



## even1

Good Luck bullpup!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)


ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12?)
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22?)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## belle3

Please add my contract to the list...waiting now for ROFR..... OKW Feb UY 200 points. 200 points coming 2/06. 72.00 per point. Buyer pays closing costs. Submitted to Disney 11/14/05.
Thanks!


----------



## vascubaguy

belle3 said:
			
		

> Please add my contract to the list...waiting now for ROFR..... OKW Feb UY 200 points. 200 points coming 2/06. 72.00 per point. Buyer pays closing costs. Submitted to Disney 11/14/05.
> Thanks!




I edited my previous post to include your info.  Thanks and best wishes!!  Here's some    to help.


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Just sent a down payment on 100 points @ BWV for $84/point. Am paying closing cost & 2006 maint. fee. No banked points and points become available Feb. 2006. Anyone want to guess my chances of surviving ROFR? Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## LisaS

Mickey'sApprentice said:
			
		

> Just sent a down payment on 100 points @ BWV for $84/point. Am paying closing cost & 2006 maint. fee. No banked points and points become available Feb. 2006. Anyone want to guess my chances of surviving ROFR? Got my fingers crossed.


I think you stand a good chance of passing ROFR. I passed ROFR on a BWV contract in July at $84/point (175-point contract with 68 banked points available). I think the current SSR incentive has put a little pricing pressure on resale contracts so if $84 passed in July, your contract ought to pass. You have a small-ish contract and they usually command a higher price/point than larger contracts, but again, considering the pricing pressure from the SSR incentive, I'm betting you'll make it through. But just in case, here's some pixie dust:   

Good luck!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to the new DVC Resale purchasers.  I'll send some pixie dust to help you through ROFR!

    

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## supernurse99

Just passed ROFR this morning on 100 OKW @ $75.00/pt. August UY. Submitted on 11/15/05. All 100 points available now. I hope this will be good news to others waiting for OKW.


----------



## Scratch42

supernurse99 said:
			
		

> Just passed ROFR this morning on 100 OKW @ $75.00/pt. August UY. Submitted on 11/15/05. All 100 points available now. I hope this will be good news to others waiting for OKW.



WELCOME HOME, EH!

Congratulations!

janet


----------



## supernurse99

Thanks.   I wish I was "home" right now because it is sure freezing up here... 5 degrees F.


----------



## even1

CONGRATULATIONS SUPERNURSE99!!!        

Mine was submitted on 11/14 so maybe I'll be hearing soon.

Thanks for the info and have fun planning.


----------



## bdb7607

waiting on ours, $90 for BCV....


----------



## vascubaguy

Hope DVC delivers good news for the holidays the folks waiting on ROFR!   

bdb7607 I added you to the list and if you don't mind providing additional info on your contract, I'll update the list to reflect the detail (ie.. # of points, UY, etc)

 

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)


ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofrd 11/11)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12?)
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22?)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3)
bdb7607 - ??? BCV (???) $90 (sub ????)


----------



## Smile

Passed ROFR
BCV March UY 160 pt with 160 pt bank (sub Nov 4th, passed Dec 1st)


----------



## cathicool

Smile....how much did you pay? any other pertinant details you can provide--banked points, etc?


----------



## Smile

cathicool said:
			
		

> Smile....how much did you pay? any other pertinant details you can provide--banked points, etc?



BCV $88 per point, Seller pays for 2005 MF, 160 pt banked from 2005, 160 pt to come Mar 06. I pay for closing fees.

Let me know if there is anythink else I left out.

Cheers


----------



## even1

Hi,

Just wanted to post - I didn't pass ROFR  

I know I'll be happy again tomorrow but for tonight, I'm sad.

I'm hoping another resale comes along soon. I just have to be a DVC Member.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

even1 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to post - I didn't pass ROFR
> 
> I know I'll be happy again tomorrow but for tonight, I'm sad.
> 
> I'm hoping another resale comes along soon. I just have to be a DVC Member.



I know the feeling.  We succeeded on the third try.  (On one try the seller backed out *after* ROFR!)

Good luck to you!


----------



## bullpup12564

I think if you leave your $ in escrow you will be more likely to be called back when a small contract hits the market. After I was rofr'd I took my money out of escrow since I felt I could use any of the resale brokers the next round.  Latter in the week, when I logged on and saw a small contract at the original broker I called ASAP and it was sold. The listing was not posted for more then 5 minutes. Maybe even only 2 minutes. I asked what happpend to the supposed waiting list and was told told that my sales rep only works part time and he would have called me if there. Just because you are on a list don't assume it is a high priority for the broker.

From what I have been reading WDW has been cracking down on small point owners since they are not profitable. I ended up buying a full contract after spending too much time on all three resale brokers websights.


----------



## even1

Thanks.

I did leave my money in but I don't want to leave it in too long!  

Wow, I don't think I could take THREE ROFR'S  

If I could afford 150 points, I would have bought years ago! I'm just not willing to go into that much debt. $4000. cash, I can pay but $12,000 - 15,000, I can't.

My plan is to buy 50 - 75 point contracts as I can afford them.

I hope it works out for us. I know I shouldn't have, but I was already planning our first homecoming


----------



## bdb7607

details on our ROFR - $90 pt

submitted 11/21 for 350 March UY, 142 banked from 2004, 350 banked from 2005 and 343 coming 3/1/06.

we're paying closing costs

and we're keeping our fingers crossed...

Thanks!
Bruce & Julie Blalock


----------



## cathicool

PASSED ROFR>>>>>>

200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28)

still waiting to hear on my VWL that was submitted 10 days prior- on 11/18- to this one ...wierd, huh?


----------



## Cinderpals

Hey!  I thought that this one was the most in danger of being rofr, or was it the VWL?  I don't remember the details, or if you're the person with both contracts that posted earlier this month.

Congratulations!!  I love the BCVs** great UY too!!  I own BWV with Oct UY**  soooo happy with the UY


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations, cathicool! Hope your VWL contract passes, too!


----------



## cathicool

Just got another call from the closing agent....my VWL passed ROFR also!
When it rains it pours!

I had 3 taken under ROFR before my SSR went thru...and now these 2 went thru.....

anybody want to buy a disney contract? haha!


----------



## cathicool

Hi Cinderpals...can you explain"why" you love your use year?  I'm a newbie and haven't figured stuff out yet!  thanks!

you can email me privately if you'd prefer! catlang@optonline.net

thank you!


----------



## chop003

Ive been monitoring these boards but was afraid to chime in with my contract because I'm superstitious and I thought my chances of passing ROFR were slim (about 10%-15% chance).  I just heard today that I passed!!!

240 VB (Feb UY) $61/pt, 240 '05 points banked, all 240 '06 points, so 480 points coming in two months.
Sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18-passed 12/12)

In 02, I started with 180 BCV points, added 150 resale BCV ($75/pt) with same UY in Oct 04.  With this 240, I should be able to alternate BCV and DCL every December.


----------



## bdb7607

Passed!!


----------



## Scratch42

WELCOME HOME EVERYBODY!

It's a good feeling!  

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry for getting behind... it's the end of the semester... exams... all that fun stuff.

Anyway, congratz to all that passed!!!!  And good luck to those still waiting, or that were ROFR'd and on the search again!    

Let me know if I missed anyone.

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile - 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 - 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 - 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22?)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3)


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Our contract passed ROFR today. We are so pumped!! We got 100 points @ BWV with a Feb. use year. Wasn't sure we'd make it. Can't wait to "go home" for the first time.


----------



## ACDSNY

Mickey'sApprentice said:
			
		

> Our contract passed ROFR today. We are so pumped!! We got 100 points @ BWV with a Feb. use year. Wasn't sure we'd make it. Can't wait to "go home" for the first time.



Welcome Home!    Just watch out for addonitis (we started with 100 points and are already adding on)  it's very contagious


----------



## LisaS

Mickey'sApprentice said:
			
		

> Our contract passed ROFR today. We are so pumped!! We got 100 points @ BWV with a Feb. use year. Wasn't sure we'd make it. Can't wait to "go home" for the first time.


Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## Disneymooners93

Add me to the waiting list.     50 SSR (Sept) $87, 45 - '05 pts coming with no MN fees, all '06 pts available.

This will be my initial buy-in.  Just couldn't pull the trigger on 150 pts incentive.  

Hopefully I'll be around for the next member's only incentive.


----------



## Coty's Dads

I meant to post last week, but with Christmas shopping and all...

So...our contract passed through the ROFR....200 BWV points, $81/point, March Use Year, 160 banked from 2005, we get 360 on March 1, Seller pays 05 maintenance, we pay 06.

Looking forward to actually having the signed contract, so we can book for Food and Wine!

Tim


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
Disney Fanatic - 160 OKW (Oct) $75, 153 '03 points avail, 160 '04 pts banked so 320 coming Oct '05, seller pays all closing and MN fees (sub 7/21, passed 8/9)
Emily921 - 150 VB (Jun)$65 (sub 7/22, pass 8/11)
emsip - 100 VWL (Jun) $82 (sub ???, passed 8/10?)
nono - 85 BWV (Aug) $86 no '05 points, 85 coming '06 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
lats118 - 150 BCV (Mar) $85 148 points coming in '06, 9 'holding' points (sub 7/25, passed 8/16)
life with 3 babes - 50 VB (Feb) $65 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Kent - 35 BWV (Dec) $86 (sub ???, passed 8/16)
Martinvols - 250 BCV (Feb) $84, 26 banked, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Martinvols - 225 HHI (Dec) $72, 40 banked, seller pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/9, passed 8/22)
ishouldbegolfing - 220 BWV (Feb) $83 220 banked 170 Feb 06 Seller pays all Maint. fees (sub 7/25, passed 8/22)
Cam2Mike - 150 OKW (Feb) $78, 68 banked '04, 150 current '05 avail (sub 8/9?, passed 8/23)
JABEAR - 100 BCV (Aug) $86.50, no points til Aug'06 (sub 8/3, passed 8/22)
BikeFan - 230 OKW (Jun) $75, 193 pts for '05, all for '06 seller paying closing, buyer pays 1/2 '05 MN fees (sub 8/8, passed 8/22)
Shawn - 100 VWL (Jun) $83, 1 pt for 2005, 100 pts coming June '06 (sub ???, passed 8/26)
deide71 - 50 SSR (Feb) $78, 0 current pts, 50 coming Feb '06 (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
fatherAZ - 210pts HH (Apr)$68 90 banked from '04, all from '05 avail, buyer pays closing and MN fees starting Aug '05 (sub 8/15?, passed 8/29)
AlaskaMOM - 100 OKW (Apr) $76, 12 pts in holding, 90 '05 pts and all '06, buyer pays closing & MF on 90 pts, seller pays MN fees on 10 pts (sub 08/16?, passed 8/29)
MaryPA - 170 BWV (Aug) $83, all '05 pts avail (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
?????? - 100 VWL (Mar) $80, no current pts, 85pts coming '06, buyer pays closing, splitting MN fees (sub 8/12, passed 8/29)
amyreynolds - 25 OKW (Mar) $80, 25 '05 pts avail, buyer pays closing & '05 fees (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
Simba's Mom(seller) - 150 VWL () $80, buyer pays MN fees from Aug forward (sub 8/17, passed 9/2?)
teebee - 50 OKW (Aug) $80, all '05 avail, buyer pays MN and closing (sub 8/19, passed 9/12)
justKim - 240 HHI (Jun) $70, all '05 avail, buyer pays closing/mn fees (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
cooz - 100 BWV (Jun) $85, 15 avail now, 97 coming Jun '06 (sub 8/23, passed 9/12)
gothmommie - 200 SSR (Aug) $81, 200 current pts, all '06 coming, buyer pays MN fees and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/13)
rkandmjsmommy - 100 BCV () $86 (sub 9/8?, passed 9/19)
beezerdave - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06 (sub 9/6, passed 9/19)
Erikg5678 - 100 SSR (Dec) $77, all '05 pts coming & splitting MN fees (sub 9/13, passed 9/19)
kmc33 - 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 pts avail and 50 coming Jun 06 (sub 9/7, passed 9/19)
isyt - 150 BCV () $91, 140 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/22)
isyt - 150 VB () $70, 150 banked (sub 9/8?, passed 9/26)
get_us_to_WDW - 250 BCV (Mar) $87, 250 banked from '04 currently avail & 500 coming Mar 1, 2006 (sub 8/22, passed 9/12)
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile - 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 - 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 - 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 - 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)

ROFR'D:
timmykayla - 210 BWV (Apr) $77 no points 'till '06 (sub 4/15, ROFR'd 5/4)
DVCconvert - 100 BWV (Sep) $72 36 borrowed (exp 8/31), no '05 (ROFR'd 5/19)
disfountainofyouth - 150HH (Aug) $66 no points til '06 (sub 5/10, ROFR'd 6/6)
auntsue - 350 BWV (Jun) $76, no points until 06 (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
hooksenemy (seller) - 220 BWV $78 11 '05, (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 6/13)
jiggerj - 230 OKW (Sept)$75 84 banked '04 all '05 (sub 5/18, ROFR'd 6/14)
DVCconvert - BWV 230 (Sept) $77 19 '05 (sub 5/19, ROFR'd 6/16)
mouseclick1 - 100 HH (Mar) $68 no pts. till '06 - seller pays closing cost(ROFR'd 6/16)
nanajoyx2 - 200 VWL (Mar) $77 (sub 6/8, ROFR'd 7/1)
maxsdaddy - 150 OKW (Dec) $68, 150 banked from '04, 150 coming (ROFR'd Jul '05)
disfountainofyouth - 150 HH (Jun) $74 120pts '05, seller paying closing and maint fee (ROFR'd 7/1)
JeffPort - 150 VB (Dec) $72 all banked '04 SELLER pays all closing costs and current year maintenance fees (sub 6/27, ROFR'd 7/12)
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
JUFAL - 60 VWL $79 (sub ?, ROFR'd end of July)
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17)


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations to Coty's Dads on passing ROFR!


----------



## bullpup12564

Our broker said that he had to resubmit the contract to disney on the 6th. Is this common and could it mean that WDW is more interested in buying this back?

I am not getting a warm fuzzy feeling about this and am expecting a blue meanie to call any day now.

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## JimMIA

bullpup12564 said:
			
		

> Our broker said that he had to resubmit the contract to disney on the 6th. Is this common and could it mean that WDW is more interested in buying this back?
> 
> I am not getting a warm fuzzy feeling about this and am expecting a blue meanie to call any day now.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.


 It probably just means there was a minor error (typo, etc) in the contract.  Probably does not mean anything one way or the other about their intentions.


----------



## castoff50

Notified today that our contract passed ROFR!  We've been OKW owners since 1995.  This our 2nd add-on but 1st resale add-on.  Our contract was given to DVC 12/12.  Our offer was for $81pp for 100pt. Oct. UY.  all points from 05' and seller split the closing cost and our MF begins 06'.  I hope that includes all pertinent info.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Mickey'sApprentice said:
			
		

> Our contract passed ROFR today. We are so pumped!! We got 100 points @ BWV with a Feb. use year. Wasn't sure we'd make it. Can't wait to "go home" for the first time.



Welcome Home BWV neighbor!     

We go home for the first time in June, 2006.


----------



## vascubaguy

castoff50 said:
			
		

> Notified today that our contract passed ROFR!  We've been OKW owners since 1995.  This our 2nd add-on but 1st resale add-on.  Our contract was given to DVC 12/12.  Our offer was for $81pp for 100pt. Oct. UY.  all points from 05' and seller split the closing cost and our MF begins 06'.  I hope that includes all pertinent info.



Congratz castoff50!  I was wondering if this resale was for OKW or some other DVC resort?


----------



## castoff50

I knew something would be left out!  Our new pts. are OKW.  To keep things simple, all our points are OKW with Nov. UY.  We enjoy the quiet, laid back feel.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all that passed ROFR!  

Keep in close touch with your agent when those little nagging questions come up between now and your closing.  That is their job to walk you through the ENTIRE process.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS to everyone from The Timeshare Store, Inc.

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

castoff50 said:
			
		

> To keep things simple, all our points are OKW with Nov. UY.



Not to nit-pick but there is no November use year.

HBC


----------



## bullpup12564

The broker was also surprised we passed since he also had six rofr's in his notices.
Can't wait to be an official member of the club.


----------



## Scratch42

WELCOME HOME! Bullpup!

Merry Christmas 

janet


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Congrats! Bullpup! I know you were nervous!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bullpup12564 said:
			
		

> The broker was also surprised we passed since he also had six rofr's in his notices.
> Can't wait to be an official member of the club.




Congratulations and Welcome Home VWL neighbor!!!

Bobbi


----------



## RobG

Got word from the Timeshare Store today (12/21/05) that Disney waived their ROFR.  Contract was submitted to Disney on 11/30/05.  150 points at Old Key West, October use year, 6 banked points from 2004, all 150 points from 2005, buyer pays closing costs of $450, $74 per point.

This was our first and only attempt at a resale.  We considered the Saratoga Springs deal direct from Disney, but opted for the bigger rooms and setting at OKW.


----------



## castoff50

Hello! will I ever get it all right?  It is Oct use year.  Just for review (and to show myself I CAN get it correct).  Just passed ROFR in less than 10 days for 100pts. at OKW, Oct.UY, paid $81pp, all 05' and 06' points avail., MF begins 06', split CC.  Whew!  If I left something out, forget about it Laura


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz Bullpup and RobG!!!

PASSED:
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile - 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 - 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 - 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 - 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG - 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)

ROFR'D:
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17)


----------



## chop003

Has anyone else who passed ROFR recently and waiting to close been told that theres a delay as a result of a problem with Disneys computer system in mailing out maintenance and taxes, which prevented the sending of information necessary to the title company?


----------



## Al D

Here are two contracts I just sold that did not pass ROFR.

BWV Dec use, 306 points no points till Dec 06 $74 Did not pass

BWV Sep use, 200 points, 184 05 points banked to Sept 06, 06 points avail,
$80, did not pass.


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

AL D 
Did you purchase your Boardwalk Villas Contract`s 
Resale or Directly from The Disney Vacation Club?

greenban (rofr)
Posts 2,16,20,40,84 

greenban (waiting)
Posts 1639, 1643

greenban (passed)
Posts 1738, 1741, 1745


----------



## DVCforMe

We just got ROFR'd on an OKW contract Aug use year 210 points, $73 per point, 63 banked '04, all '05 and '06.  Buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance.

Saw a sweet BWV contract this morning, 150 points June use year, all '04 and '05 points available and all '06 coming.  We offered full asking price of $86 per point and will pay maintenance on '06 points and closing costs.  Hope this one makes it through - then I've really got to stop looking on the resale boards....really....I mean it this time....


----------



## CarolA

I just received notice that a contract I sold passed ROFR

100 OKW points $80 per point.  June use year.  All '05 and '06 points availalbe.   Buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance.   This was submitted around the 15th of December and I receved the notice around the 23rd or so.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile - 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 - 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 - 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 - 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG - 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
*CarolA (seller) - 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)*

ROFR'D:
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
*Al D - 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D - 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
DVCforMe - 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)*

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17)


----------



## DisneyDVCRentals

I would like to see a new and improved Disney DVC ROFR Thread 
Including additional information regarding the Disney ROFR process


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

January 1, 2005 to 2006 

How many contracts were Waiver 
How many contracts were ROFR


----------



## vascubaguy

DisneyDVCRentals said:
			
		

> How about a new ROFR Information Thread
> 
> I would like to see a new and improved
> Disney DVC ROFR Thread for 2006
> 
> Including additional information regarding the ROFR process
> 
> Hopefully Beca & Vascubaguy will start a fresh thread



There is quite a bit of information in other threads out there about the ROFR process, I think the major purpose of this thread is to keep an ongoing history of ROFRs so that people can reference current (and past) trends in what does/doesn't pass.  The ROFR info from the past few months in 2005 can be a good indicator of going prices for several months into 2006.  So, it can be pretty helpful to have all of that information in one thread; however, I also understand some of the benefits of having a "fresh" thread.

That said, since this thread is Beca's idea, I certainly don't want to highjack it so I'd leave it to her to start a new thread if that were to be the decision (or to tell me to go for it).  I certainly don't mind maintaining the thread to ensure that this information is available to folks.


----------



## Scratch42

Has Greenban not posted whether or not he passed ROFR?

Enquiring Minds Want to Know!


----------



## psu4glory

Recently made a post re: ROFR and was referred to this thread.....so, let me add myself to the waiting list......

We recently submitted an offer for a resale at BWV....200 pts / $82.50 per point / April use year / all '05 points banked to '06 / all '06 points available April 1 / We will pay all closing costs and all '06 maint fees

Submitted to Disney on 12/28......keeping our fingers crossed and waiting!


----------



## JimMIA

Thanks Beca and vascubaguy for all the hard work.  I appreciate it, even though I'm no longer in the market.  

It's folks like you who contribute who make this board worth checking regularly.


----------



## trvlr4301r

psu4glory said:
			
		

> Recently made a post re: ROFR and was referred to this thread.....so, let me add myself to the waiting list......
> 
> We recently submitted an offer for a resale at BWV....200 pts / $82.50 per point / April use year / all '05 points banked to '06 / all '06 points available April 1 / We will pay all closing costs and all '06 maint fees
> 
> Submitted to Disney on 12/28......keeping our fingers crossed and waiting!




We also made an offer for a resale at BWV but for 100 pts @85.00/April use year.  Our contract was sent to Disney on 12/28 also.....hopefully we'll both hear some good news from Disney real soon!!!


----------



## emerson7

We passed ROFR last week !!!!    The paperwork was submitted to Disney on 12/12/05 for BWV, 190 points, April use year, $82. We are paying closing costs and the seller paid 2005 maintenance. 188 banked points from 2005. We were notified 12/27/05. No paperwork yet from the title company. Thanks to everyone for all the great info - this board is a wealth of information.


----------



## athenna

emerson7 said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR last week !!!!    The paperwork was submitted to Disney on 12/12/05 for BWV, 190 points, April use year, $82. We are paying closing costs and the seller paid 2005 maintenance. 188 banked points from 2005. We were notified 12/27/05. No paperwork yet from the title company. Thanks to everyone for all the great info - this board is a wealth of information.



Just wanted to be the 1st to say Congrats & Welcome Home!
Love the Boardwalk!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to emerson7, and good luck to everyone still waiting!   

PASSED:
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile - 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 - 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 - 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 - 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG - 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) - 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
*emerson7 - 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)*

ROFR'D:
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D - 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D - 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
DVCforMe - 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban - ? ??? (???) $??, ????????? (sub ???)
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17)
*psu4glory - 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyers pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28)
trvlr4301r - 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28)*


----------



## psu4glory

emerson7 said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR last week !!!!    The paperwork was submitted to Disney on 12/12/05 for BWV, 190 points, April use year, $82. We are paying closing costs and the seller paid 2005 maintenance. 188 banked points from 2005. We were notified 12/27/05. No paperwork yet from the title company. Thanks to everyone for all the great info - this board is a wealth of information.




congrats, emerson7!  that's excellent news.....especially for you - but for us too!  our contract looks eerily similar to yours.....so, i feel a little better about our chances now.  thanks!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

vascubaguy -- Great idea to show 2006 transactions in Bold font...much easier to identify.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations on passing ROFR!  Keep in close touch with your agent for those nagging questions that pop up between now & closing.  That is their job to walk you through the ENTIRE process.  Your job is to think about those "magical" vacations.

Best of luck,
Tom


----------



## Disneymooners93

We've been ROFR'd.  Looks like it is true that Disney is buying back the small contracts regardless of price.  Our 50 point SSR was for $93.44/pt, with closing costs added on.


----------



## greenban

Scratch42 said:
			
		

> Has Greenban not posted whether or not he passed ROFR?
> 
> Enquiring Minds Want to Know!


Scratch you are TOO funny,    

Thanks for making my day.  I had trouble getting the seller to commit.  Thanks to a tremendous job by Jason and Tom of TTS fame, and me raising the anti by $1.00, we all finally signed on the dotted line.

Jason thinks we might hear on the 19th of January....

Here is a little info.......

UY April

-Tony


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disneymooners93 said:
			
		

> We've been ROFR'd.  Looks like it is true that Disney is buying back the small contracts regardless of price.  Our 50 point SSR was for $93.44/pt, with closing costs added on.




Wow!  I'm surprised, that's tough.

Bobbi


----------



## vascubaguy

Disneymooners93 said:
			
		

> We've been ROFR'd.  Looks like it is true that Disney is buying back the small contracts regardless of price.  Our 50 point SSR was for $93.44/pt, with closing costs added on.



Sorry to hear about the ROFR.  Their raid on smaller contracts continues!  Just one thing to remember, DVC can use their own closing service so what would have cost you $93.44 per point with closing will probably be a bit less for DVC.  Best of luck if/when you try again!   

PASSED:
ACDSNY - 100 SSR (Feb) $80, 101 pts coming Feb '06, buyer pays closing seller pay '05 MN fees (sub 9/20, passed 10/5)
Scratch42 - 155 BCV (Dec) $88, 121 coming 12/1/05 (passed 10/12)
ncseric - 150 OKW (Sep) $75, seller pays closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/17)
auntsue - 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 126 pts avail now, seller pays 05 dues (sub 10/06, passed 10/17)
loriandave - 175 BWV (Apr) $83, 124 pts coming April 2006 (passed 10/26)
lisatx04 - 50 OKW (Sep) $80 (sub 10/13, passed 10/26)
Joe&Peg - 220 BCV ( ) $87, 152 banked, seller pays MN fees (Passed 10/31)
Fellowship9798 - 150 BWV (Jun) $85, 300 avail now, 150 coming June 2006. Seller pays MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 10/31, passed 11/14)
tber - 100 BCV (Dec) $85, 100 pts coming 12/1/05 (sub 11/6, passed 11/28)
dvcnewgirl - 80 HHI (Apr) $66, no points 'til 2007, seller pays '06 MN fees (sub 10/31, passed 11/28)
supernurse99 - 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile - 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool - 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool - 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 - 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 - 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads - 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 - 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 - 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG - 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) - 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
*emerson7 - 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)*

ROFR'D:
Martinvols - 520 OKW (Dec) $75 520 banked, 96 avail now. Buyer pays closing seller pays '05 dues (sub 7/19, ROFR'd 8/4)
owtrbnks - 130 SSR (June) $77 no points until June '06
gothmommie - 230 OKW (Jun) $72, no points 'til '06, seller pays transfer fees and closing (sub 8/1, ROFR'd 8/15)
?????????? - 210 OKW (Dec) $75, 6 pts avail borrowed from '06, 204 coming in '06, buyer pays closing, seller pay mn fees (sub 8/5, ROFR'd 8/15)
DVCforMe - 270 OKW (Aug) $71, 93 '05 pts avail, buyer pay closing & MN fees on the 93 pts (sub 8/7, ROFR'd 8/23)
?????????? - 100 VWL (Dec) $76, 38 pts avail, 100 pts coming Dec 05, buyer pays closing sellers pays MN on 62 pts (sub 7/18, ROFR'd 8/29?)
beezerdave - 60 OKW (Sept) $70, all '05 pts coming (sub 8/19, ROFR'd 9/2)
lsutiggeratwk - 150 VWL (Jun) $78, 113 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/12)
cgcruz - 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 - 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 - 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D - 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D - 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
DVCforMe - 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
*Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)*

WAITING:
deide71 - 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
*greenban - ? ??? (Apr) $??+1, ????????? (sub ???)*
belle3 - 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
psu4glory - 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyers pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28)
trvlr4301r - 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28)


----------



## psu4glory

Disneymooners93 said:
			
		

> We've been ROFR'd.  Looks like it is true that Disney is buying back the small contracts regardless of price.  Our 50 point SSR was for $93.44/pt, with closing costs added on.



Sorry to hear that...     since we are currently waiting on our own offer to make it through the ROFR process, we have been living and dying with everyone that has been going through it with us.  I wish you all the luck in your next go-round!


----------



## Scratch42

greenban said:
			
		

> Scratch you are TOO funny,
> 
> Thanks for making my day.  I had trouble getting the seller to commit.  Thanks to a tremendous job by Jason and Tom of TTS fame, and me raising the anti by $1.00, we all finally signed on the dotted line.
> 
> Jason thinks we might hear on the 19th of January....
> 
> Here is a little info.......
> 
> UY April
> 
> -Tony



   

Like I'm gonna remember what was offered back then!

Pixie Dust!  

Aren't they wonderful at the Timeshare Store!   

Don't forget to Post!

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

I pulled a few from the database that show some recent ROFR info for HHI and VB.  Some of the VB's are going less than $60/pt!!! Woah....  Anyway, just FYI:

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban --- ? ??? (Apr) $??+1, ????????? (sub ???)
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
psu4glory -- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyers pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28)
trvlr4301r -- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28)


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

emerson7 said:
			
		

> We passed ROFR last week !!!!    The paperwork was submitted to Disney on 12/12/05 for BWV, 190 points, April use year, $82. We are paying closing costs and the seller paid 2005 maintenance. 188 banked points from 2005. We were notified 12/27/05. No paperwork yet from the title company. Thanks to everyone for all the great info - this board is a wealth of information.



Congratulatons and Welcome Home BWV neighbor!  

I see it's your first post -- welcome to the boards!


----------



## trvlr4301r

Yippie.....we passed ROFR today!  Didn't take quite 2 weeks but every day of waiting was awful.  Just have to wait for the paperwork from the title company.  Now I can be put on the passed ROFR list and taken off of that waiting list!  100 points at the Boardwalk for 85.00 a point.  I can hardly wait to go.  Our first trip will be in December.


----------



## rwcmath

trvlr4301r said:
			
		

> Yippie.....we passed ROFR today!  Didn't take quite 2 weeks but every day of waiting was awful.  Just have to wait for the paperwork from the title company.  Now I can be put on the passed ROFR list and taken off of that waiting list!  100 points at the Boardwalk for 85.00 a point.  I can hardly wait to go.  Our first trip will be in December.



Welcome Home!

rwc


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz trvlr4301r and welcome to the PASSED list!   
 to those still waiting or searching for contracts!

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
*trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)*


ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban --- ? ??? (Apr) $??+1, ????????? (sub ???)
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
psu4glory -- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyers pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28)


----------



## greenban

Welcome Home trvlr4301r!

-Tony


----------



## trvlr4301r

Thanks everyone!


----------



## depilot

Thanks for all the help with the trade questions Greenban, best of luck with ROFR and closing

TSB


----------



## psu4glory

WE MADE IT THROUGH ROFR!!!  found out late tuesday evening that disney passed on our contract.....200 pts @ BWV w/APR use year.  we submitted on 12/28, so actually waited less than 2 weeks - though it seemed like FOREVER!

we're already making plans to book trips this coming June AND December!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz PSU4Glory and Welcome Home!


PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
*trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)*


ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
greenban --- ? ??? (Apr) $??+1, ????????? (sub ???)
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## trvlr4301r

psu4glory said:
			
		

> WE MADE IT THROUGH ROFR!!!  found out late tuesday evening that disney passed on our contract.....200 pts @ BWV w/APR use year.  we submitted on 12/28, so actually waited less than 2 weeks - though it seemed like FOREVER!
> 
> we're already making plans to book trips this coming June AND December!



Congratulations!  Maybe we'll see you in December.


----------



## greenban

Not 5 minutes ago, I got the call from Jason from TTS (I'm still shaking with excitement!!!)  I passed ROFR!!!  See my superstitions worked!

So here are the details, after a BIG THANK YOU to Jason (my *personal re-sale agent * and Tom Yeary, both of whom had to work miracles to get this re-sale to fly.

Resort:      OKW
Use Year:   April
Price:        $73.00 per point
Maintenance Fees:  '06 Buyer
Points:       1156 current and 1156 comming in April 06
Banked:      545 2004 Banked

I feel like the luckiest guy in the world.  Thanks all for the pixie dust and good wishes, and putting up with my superstitious paranoia!

-Tony

(P.S.  Tom you can confirm)


----------



## chop003

greenban said:
			
		

> Not 5 minutes ago, I got the call from Jason from TTS (I'm still shaking with excitement!!!)  I passed ROFR!!!  See my superstitions worked!
> 
> So here are the details, after a BIG THANK YOU to Jason (my *personal re-sale agent * and Tom Yeary, both of whom had to work miracles to get this re-sale to fly.
> 
> Resort:      OKW
> Use Year:   April
> Price:        $73.00 per point
> Maintenance Fees:  '06 Buyer
> Points:       1156 current and 1156 comming in April 06
> Banked:      545 2004 Banked
> 
> I feel like the luckiest guy in the world.  Thanks all for the pixie dust and good wishes, and putting up with my superstitious paranoia!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> (P.S.  Tom you can confirm)




If I did the math right...I would be shaking too after spending $84,000 on points.


----------



## Scratch42

greenban said:
			
		

> Not 5 minutes ago, I got the call from Jason from TTS (I'm still shaking with excitement!!!)  I passed ROFR!!!  See my superstitions worked!
> 
> So here are the details, after a BIG THANK YOU to Jason (my *personal re-sale agent * and Tom Yeary, both of whom had to work miracles to get this re-sale to fly.
> 
> Resort:      OKW
> Use Year:   April
> Price:        $73.00 per point
> Maintenance Fees:  '06 Buyer
> Points:       1156 current and 1156 comming in April 06
> Banked:      545 2004 Banked
> 
> I feel like the luckiest guy in the world.  Thanks all for the pixie dust and good wishes, and putting up with my superstitious paranoia!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> (P.S.  Tom you can confirm)




And they Think I was Crazy!   

WELCOME HOME!

 

Janet


----------



## greenban

chop003 said:
			
		

> If I did the math right...I would be shaking too after spending $84,000 on points.



It's really only $50,632.80......  just pocket change!      

I prefer to think of it as 1156 DVC Points, not $83K........
-Tony


----------



## Scratch42

greenban said:
			
		

> just pocket change!
> 
> 
> -Tony



Got any POCKET CHANGE to Spare!?!   

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

greenban said:
			
		

> Not 5 minutes ago, I got the call from Jason from TTS (I'm still shaking with excitement!!!)  I passed ROFR!!!  See my superstitions worked!
> 
> So here are the details, after a BIG THANK YOU to Jason (my *personal re-sale agent * and Tom Yeary, both of whom had to work miracles to get this re-sale to fly.
> 
> Resort:      OKW
> Use Year:   April
> Price:        $73.00 per point
> Maintenance Fees:  '06 Buyer
> Points:       1156 current and 1156 comming in April 06
> Banked:      545 2004 Banked
> 
> I feel like the luckiest guy in the world.  Thanks all for the pixie dust and good wishes, and putting up with my superstitious paranoia!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> (P.S.  Tom you can confirm)



Woah... congratz Tony!  So when you gonna get a few grand villas at OKW for us to go down and celebrate with ya?   

Superstitious, yet you found out on Friday the 13th....   

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
*greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '05, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)*

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
__________________


----------



## vascubaguy

Tony... if I'm not mistaken, that put your grand total up over 2300 points....  With "add-ons" like these, you'll catch up with King Leonidas, akalucky1, tmc2469, and akalucky in no time at all!


----------



## greenban

Thanks vascubaguy!

My DW's and my new goal is to (when we retire) spend September thru March in a 1 BR @ OKW, and then travel the US and UK in motorhomes the rest of the year.  So I'll need around 5,200 point to reach that goal.

But I am so excited, I was so fearful of ROFR, I paid $1.00 more than the seller was asking......

And it is way to funny about Friday the 13th, but 13 has always been a lucky number for me and I have a brand new Black Kitten named Jet!  So, lets just say it is the way my Mother taught me to be superstitious that still controls me!

   

I'm am so very pumped!!!!!    

-Tony


----------



## jekjones1558

Sweet contract, Tony!! Welcome Home!


----------



## DVCforMe

We just got word tonight that our contract offer passed ROFR!   

It is 150 point June UY at Boardwalk with all '04 and '05 points available and 150 coming in June '06.  Buyer pays closing and maintenance on '06 points.  We paid the asking price of $86 per point.  Submitted to ROFR on Jan. 3rd, passed on Jan 13th.  Not in the same league as Greenban yet but very happy none the less!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz DVCforMe, I'm glad this contract went through.  I think it was a pretty good deal!  And whether BIG or small, it's a good day when you pass ROFR!    

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
*greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)*

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## Pootle

greenban said:
			
		

> .... My DW's and my new goal is to (when we retire) spend September thru March in a 1 BR @ OKW, and then travel the US and UK in motorhomes the rest of the year.  So I'll need around 5,200 point to reach that goal. .... -Tony


I *think * I'm jealous of your points (but not in January when the dues get paid   ) as your retirement plans seem to be similar to ours, but we have the (very) scaled down version!

Our plan is 3-4 weeks in Florida mid Jan-Feb of which the final 12 days will be in a 1 BR at OKW.  Also last year we bought a new caravan (from Germany; _very_ nice) with the intention of seeing more of the UK ourselves.  

Congratulations on the new purchase


----------



## greenban

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> We just got word tonight that our contract offer passed ROFR!
> 
> It is 150 point June UY at Boardwalk with all '04 and '05 points available and 150 coming in June '06.  Buyer pays closing and maintenance on '06 points.  We paid the asking price of $86 per point.  Submitted to ROFR on Jan. 3rd, passed on Jan 13th.  Not in the same league as Greenban yet but very happy none the less!



Congrats and welcome home neighboor!

-Tony

P.S. I honestly believe that it's not the size, but the   Happiness    that really matters!


----------



## jekjones1558

DVCforMe:
Congratulations on getting that loaded contract!  You will have so much fun using all of those banked points!


----------



## DVCforMe

Thanks everyone!  We are really excited about staying at the Boardwalk.  I hate to even admit to this but when Kristie from the Time Share Store called last night to give us the good news she also mentioned that they had just listed the perfect OKW contract for us...one quick phone call to my husband and we decided to make an offer on the OKW contract as well.  I can't tell anyone but you guys - everyone else thinks I'm nuts.  But, the way I look at it, I'm a really happy nut!    

The new contract in waiting status is:  OKW 230 points, Aug UY, 230 '04 points, 212 '05 points, and all '06 points coming.  $77 per point, buyer pays '06 maintenance and closing.   Wish us luck!

Charlotte


----------



## greenban

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  We are really excited about staying at the Boardwalk.  I hate to even admit to this but when Kristie from the Time Share Store called last night to give us the good news she also mentioned that they had just listed the perfect OKW contract for us...one quick phone call to my husband and we decided to make an offer on the OKW contract as well.  I can't tell anyone but you guys - everyone else thinks I'm nuts.  But, the way I look at it, I'm a really happy nut!
> 
> The new contract in waiting status is:  OKW 230 points, Aug UY, 230 '04 points, 212 '05 points, and all '06 points coming.  $77 per point, buyer pays '06 maintenance and closing.   Wish us luck!
> 
> Charlotte



Wow am I jealous,  Jason must be asleep, he never called me about that near triple!  LOL.

Congrats and PIXIE DUST.

-Tony


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz again Charlotte!  Woah, Friday the 13th is a luck day for you!  And between you and greenban getting this many points at one time... I must say, I have a little points envy... I might have to do another add-on!   

Congratz on the BWV and good luck with the new OKW contract!   


PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
*greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)*

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
*DVCforMe-- 230 OKW (Aug) $77, 230 '04 pts, 212 '05 points, and all '06 points coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees & closing (sub 1/13/06)*


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  We are really excited about staying at the Boardwalk.  I hate to even admit to this but when Kristie from the Time Share Store called last night to give us the good news she also mentioned that they had just listed the perfect OKW contract for us...one quick phone call to my husband and we decided to make an offer on the OKW contract as well.  I can't tell anyone but you guys - everyone else thinks I'm nuts.  But, the way I look at it, I'm a really happy nut!
> 
> The new contract in waiting status is:  OKW 230 points, Aug UY, 230 '04 points, 212 '05 points, and all '06 points coming.  $77 per point, buyer pays '06 maintenance and closing.   Wish us luck!
> 
> Charlotte



Wow!!!  Hope that one works out for you too


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  We are really excited about staying at the Boardwalk.  I hate to even admit to this but when Kristie from the Time Share Store called last night to give us the good news she also mentioned that they had just listed the perfect OKW contract for us...one quick phone call to my husband and we decided to make an offer on the OKW contract as well.  I can't tell anyone but you guys - everyone else thinks I'm nuts.  But, the way I look at it, I'm a really happy nut!
> 
> The new contract in waiting status is:  OKW 230 points, Aug UY, 230 '04 points, 212 '05 points, and all '06 points coming.  $77 per point, buyer pays '06 maintenance and closing.   Wish us luck!
> 
> Charlotte



Congratulations BWV neighbor!   

    


(Good luck with the OKW contract.)


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

greenban said:
			
		

> Not 5 minutes ago, I got the call from Jason from TTS (I'm still shaking with excitement!!!)  I passed ROFR!!!  See my superstitions worked!
> 
> So here are the details, after a BIG THANK YOU to Jason (my *personal re-sale agent * and Tom Yeary, both of whom had to work miracles to get this re-sale to fly.
> 
> Resort:      OKW
> Use Year:   April
> Price:        $73.00 per point
> Maintenance Fees:  '06 Buyer
> Points:       1156 current and 1156 comming in April 06
> Banked:      545 2004 Banked
> 
> I feel like the luckiest guy in the world.  Thanks all for the pixie dust and good wishes, and putting up with my superstitious paranoia!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> (P.S.  Tom you can confirm)




How many points???

   

I like your goals!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

trvlr4301r said:
			
		

> Yippie.....we passed ROFR today!  Didn't take quite 2 weeks but every day of waiting was awful.  Just have to wait for the paperwork from the title company.  Now I can be put on the passed ROFR list and taken off of that waiting list!  100 points at the Boardwalk for 85.00 a point.  I can hardly wait to go.  Our first trip will be in December.



Congratulations BWV neighbor!  

We bought 100 points for BWV last August and will be going home for our very first time in June.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

psu4glory said:
			
		

> WE MADE IT THROUGH ROFR!!!  found out late tuesday evening that disney passed on our contract.....200 pts @ BWV w/APR use year.  we submitted on 12/28, so actually waited less than 2 weeks - though it seemed like FOREVER!
> 
> we're already making plans to book trips this coming June AND December!



Congratulations BWV neighbor!   

Our first trip will be in June too  (9 days).


----------



## DVCforMe

Just got a call from Jason.  It seems that the owner that listed the OKW contract with the Timeshare Store already sold it to someone else without letting them know.  Not cool!


----------



## greenban

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Just got a call from Jason.  It seems that the owner that listed the OKW contract with the Timeshare Store already sold it to someone else without letting them know.  Not cool!



Oh No!  I'm so sorry!

Perhaps, you should buy at VWL!   

-Tony


----------



## vascubaguy

Charlotte, sorry to hear about the OKW contract.  That just means there's an even better one out there for you (maybe a full triple!).   

And there have got to be some other folks that are waiting for ROFR.... that list down there seems rather small!  I wonder if deide or belle made it through.   

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Bumping because this thread is getting hard to find!


----------



## vascubaguy

Thanks Calypso....

There's gotta be some folks out there waiting to pass ROFR!!!
 

And we need to wish them luck    and congratulate those that pass!


----------



## cslittle999

We're waiting.   The contract went to Disney on Tuesday or Wednesday.

200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing.


----------



## vascubaguy

I really hope I'm wrong about this, but I have a feeling the BCV contract at $80 will not pass ROFR.  Most of the ones passing have been close to $90 (or more).  They can ROFR that and turn right around and sell it for $92 and make some folks happy on their waiting list.

However, there is no rhyme or reason that we can determine on ROFR... so here's lots of     hoping you make it thru!

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
*cslittle999 - 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)*


----------



## cslittle999

My thinking is that Disney won't ROFR it because they would have to sit on it until August 2007 since the points have been stripped.  Who would buy an add-on contract from Disney with no points?

So the question is, is Disney willing to wait 18 months to make $2400?  It isn't even that much since I'm assuming that they would have to cover next year's maintenance.

This contract passed:

cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)

and with it having the 2006 points it is obviously more valuable than the one I'm hoping to buy.


----------



## vascubaguy

cslittle999 said:
			
		

> My thinking is that Disney won't ROFR it because they would have to sit on it until August 2007 since the points have been stripped.  Who would buy an add-on contract from Disney with no points?
> 
> So the question is, is Disney willing to wait 18 months to make $2400?  It isn't even that much since I'm assuming that they would have to cover next year's maintenance.
> 
> This contract passed:
> 
> cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
> 
> and with it having the 2006 points it is obviously more valuable than the one I'm hoping to buy.



I could be wrong, but I believe when DVC ROFR's a contract, they don't have to hold it until it gets points back.  They can "reload" that contract with developer points, which they keep a certain number at each resort.  Then they can resell it and get their money back (or at least break even), because they will get a prorated amount of dues from those points.

I really hope you get thru, just wanted to throw out a little caution because of the relatively low price.  If this were a few months ago, I'd say you would most likely have no problem, but these days... who knows...

I'll see if I can brew up some extra potent pixie dust for ya!


----------



## greenban

A belated but non-the-less happy birthday to this thread, started by Beca, carried on by vascubaguy!  It has been tremendous help to so many of us!

   

Cheers!

-Tony

BTW, I finally figured out va-scuba-guy's name.  All this time I thought he did something with bags in a vascular lab......... Oy!   vascu-bag-uy.


----------



## vascubaguy

Good job!   
  I guess the original guess was the physician speaking.   
Most people just think it means I'm from Cuba. 

Anyone else waiting for ROFR?  Let us know so we can send some   .




			
				greenban said:
			
		

> A belated but non-the-less happy birthday to this thread, started by Beca, carried on by vascubaguy!  It has been tremendous help to so many of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> BTW, I finally figured out va-scuba-guy's name.  All this time I thought he did something with bags in a vascular lab......... Oy!   vascu-bag-uy.


----------



## even1

Well, I'm trying again  

50 points / BCV / $88 pp / 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06 = 66 pts.

I pay dues on the 2006 pts (16).  

pixie dust, please


----------



## MOQu

Our resale contract went to Disney 1/18, so we're waiting for ROFL:

45 OKW points for $84/point, includes 45 2005 points, 45 points coming 9/2006, buyer pays 2006 annual dues

I figure we got a 50/50 chance?


----------



## vascubaguy

Best of luck to both of you, even1 & MOqu!   
Oh, and since they are smaller contracts.... here's some of the "special" dust...         

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 - 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
*even1 ----- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu ----- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)*


----------



## luvthedis

This is my very first post.  I have lurked on these boards for eight months and have found invaluable information which helped me plan my last two trips to the world (Oct & Dec) and to take the plunge and buy into DVC.  Thank you to all.  I have been unable to breathe for the last two weeks while we waited to pass ROFR, especially after reading about how all of the smaller contracts have not made it through.  Well, I am so thrilled    to be able to report that we have just made it through ROFR.  We have purchased 86 points at BWV, Oct., no points available until 10/1/06.  The contract is for $7782, with the seller paying closing costs and 2006 maintenance fees.  We set it up like that, hoping that it made the cost per point seem higher.  It actually breaks down to $80.69 per point (if buyer paid closing and fees).  This contract was the perfect size for us and I can't wait for my first trip home!!!  Thanks again for giving me access to all of your insights.


----------



## JimMIA

We normally say there is no rhyme or reason why Disney ROFR's contracts, but I believe I am seeing one pretty clear pattern.  They seem to be on a campaign to eliminate all small contracts from their system.  Over the last several weeks, I've seen them ROFR everything 50 points or less, regardless of price.

I'm hoping Tom will come on and say, no, they've had small contracts go through, but I am not seeing any on this thread.

I'm not sure what their rationale would be for ROFRing small contracts.  I know there is some administrative overhead, but it seems to me they'd be ahead of the game getting new owners in the system.  Maybe they don't know about add-onitis!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz luvthedis!  I'm glad to see that a smaller contract actually made it thru!     Also, welcome to the posting world of the DISboards!!!   

I would like to clarify your post though, did you actually have to pay the entire $7782 (approx $90 per point), or did you only have to pay $6939 (approx $80 per point)?  If you meant the later of those 2, I'm suprised DVC didn't ROFR, because they too would have gotten the contract at the $80, whereas if the "buyer" had to pay closing, they would have ended up paying a little more than that (because they could use their own closing service and save on the closing cost).  Just wanted ot make sure.

PASSED:
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
*luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)*

ROFR'D:
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)

WAITING:
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 - 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 ----- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/25)
MOqu ----- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)


----------



## luvthedis

We paid the $7782, so it looks like $90 a point.  The original agreement was for us to pay $6940 plus closing and 2006 maintenance.  When we wrote up the contract I instead agreed to pay $7782, but have the seller pay closing and maintenance.  It's the same out of pocket for us, but we wanted to make the contract less attractive to Disney.


----------



## luvthedis

By the way, our contract was submitted to Disney on 1/9 and we passed ROFR on 1/23.  It took them exactly two weeks, but it felt like a year to me.


----------



## vascubaguy

luvthedis said:
			
		

> By the way, our contract was submitted to Disney on 1/9 and we passed ROFR on 1/23.  It took them exactly two weeks, but it felt like a year to me.




Thanks for clarifying!  And again, congratz on passing ROFR!!!  I definately understand the wait, doesn't seem like that long ago that I underwent that torture!

   Ooooo, a new pixie dust thingie....  
which goes out to those still waiting!


----------



## even1

I rec'd the e-mail saying that my contract went to Disney today, so it's possible I'll be waiting to until March 7th  

But maybe I'll hear tomorrow!  

Congratulations, luvthedis  
Have fun planning!


----------



## snwwhite

Add me to the list.  I just sent the signed contract back to the Timeshare Store:
50 points, Old Key West, August use year, no points available until 2007, $76 per point.

Based on the previous responses it looks like I'm going to need lots of pixie dust to pass ROFR!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Who knows snwwhite, if there is one thing we know for sure, it's that ROFR is unpredictable....     

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)


ROFR'D:       
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:     
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 - 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 ----- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu ----- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
*snwwhite -- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)*


----------



## JohnnyII

I hooked a friend up with the Time Share store to sell her 150 point BCV contract with a June use year.  33 current points and 300 coming June 1st (150 banked)   It was sent to Disney for ROFR review last week.   The deal was for $90 per point and buyer payers 2006 fees and closing.

John


----------



## Joni

Just curious, someone said earlier that Disney seems to buying up all the 50 and under contracts. With that being said can't you call Disney direct and buy any amount that you want as long as you already own DVC. So what would be the reason for Disney to buy all small contracts. When they ROFR can't they take those contracts and split or add or do anything they want with them. Just wondering.


----------



## vascubaguy

Joni said:
			
		

> Just curious, someone said earlier that Disney seems to buying up all the 50 and under contracts. With that being said can't you call Disney direct and buy any amount that you want as long as you already own DVC. So what would be the reason for Disney to buy all small contracts. When they ROFR can't they take those contracts and split or add or do anything they want with them. Just wondering.



There is quite a bit of administrative overhead with the smaller contracts.  If you think about it, they would normally expect to have members with a minimum of 150 points.  However, since you can add-on in 25 pt increments, it's possible that 6 members could ONLY have 25 pts.  Then DVC has to keep track of 6 members with 25 points each, instead of 1 150 point contract.  That's 5 additional people making calls to member services, plus they get all of the full benefits of membership (including the $100 off on the AP's).  Not to mention they are paying at, or below, $100 per year in dues.  Granted, it isn't significant overhead for 1 person, but when you start having larger numbers, the overhead gets pretty big.  I think that is why they are trying to get a handle on the smaller contracts.

That and it may encourge those folks to use that money on a deposit towards 150 points instead.


----------



## CarolA

Joni said:
			
		

> Just curious, someone said earlier that Disney seems to buying up all the 50 and under contracts. With that being said can't you call Disney direct and buy any amount that you want as long as you already own DVC. So what would be the reason for Disney to buy all small contracts. When they ROFR can't they take those contracts and split or add or do anything they want with them. Just wondering.



Yes they can add.  So if they buy back 6 25 point contracts for a June use year and they have someone on the wait list for a 150 points.. there you go.

Plus for some resorts (BCV and BWV come to mind) it appears there is a waiting list of members wanting to buy more points!


----------



## Uferlives

Johnny II:  I am familiar with that BCV contract you referenced, because we are the folks on the other end of it as buyers!  It is exactly as you stated it: June use year, $90/point, 33 banked points from 2004, 150 banked points from 2005 coming June 1, 2006, and 150 points (2006 allottment) coming June 1,2006.  Buyer (us) is paying closing costs and fees on the 150 2006 points.  Went into ROFR on 1/17/06, according to TTS. 

I guess seller makes out OK either way, because they get paid if Disney exercises ROFR.  As Buyer, though, we are certainly hoping that they do not exercise ROFR.  Maybe we will hear something next week.  Tell your friends we are ready to close when ROFR comes in.


----------



## JohnnyII

Uferlives,

Sent you a PM.   They are ready to close as soon as you are.  Just wish I had enough free cash to have bought the contract and add it to my 400 points!!!!

You will just have to find a way to use those 33 points before they expire June 1st!!!

Don't feel too bad for the sellers, I am taking them to BWV April 2nd - 7th for a trip!!!

John


----------



## Inkmahm

I'm waiting too, but I just mailed the contract and deposit check this morning.

150 BWV points, Oct date at $81.  26 points available from 2005.  2006 points all available 10/1:  we'll pay the fees.  Also we pay closing costs.


----------



## luvthedis

With the add-on-itis that seems to come with any DVC purchase, though, I wonder how many people who buy small contracts actually keep the small amount of points.  I would think that most start small and within a year have added points (at least based on all of the add-ons I read about on these boards).  We haven't even closed on our 86 points and have already been talking about how soon we can add-on.      Are there any statistics available as to how many people just own small contracts?  I know there is a thread for the thousand and over club...


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:        
deide71 ---- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ----- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 - 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 ----- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu ----- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite -- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Uferlives --- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17)
Inkmahm --- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

luvthedis said:
			
		

> This is my very first post.  I have lurked on these boards for eight months and have found invaluable information which helped me plan my last two trips to the world (Oct & Dec) and to take the plunge and buy into DVC.  Thank you to all.  I have been unable to breathe for the last two weeks while we waited to pass ROFR, especially after reading about how all of the smaller contracts have not made it through.  Well, I am so thrilled    to be able to report that we have just made it through ROFR.  We have purchased 86 points at BWV, Oct., no points available until 10/1/06.  The contract is for $7782, with the seller paying closing costs and 2006 maintenance fees.  We set it up like that, hoping that it made the cost per point seem higher.  It actually breaks down to $80.69 per point (if buyer paid closing and fees).  This contract was the perfect size for us and I can't wait for my first trip home!!!  Thanks again for giving me access to all of your insights.



Congratulations and Welcome Home BWV neighbor!


----------



## luvthedis

vascubaguy -- We fell off your list of those that passed ROFR.  Please add us back on so that others with little contracts can have some hope!      Thanks.


----------



## vascubaguy

luvthedis said:
			
		

> vascubaguy -- We fell off your list of those that passed ROFR.  Please add us back on so that others with little contracts can have some hope!      Thanks.



Oh no!  So very sorry... gotcha back up there now though.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## aubeone

This info is a bit of a bummer....I am hoping Disney will allow me to purchase a 25 point contract at BCV to get my foot in the door.  I cannot afford to pay cash for 150 points now and do not want to finance.

Please send me some pixie dust.


----------



## vascubaguy

aubeone said:
			
		

> This info is a bit of a bummer....I am hoping Disney will allow me to purchase a 25 point contract at BCV to get my foot in the door.  I cannot afford to pay cash for 150 points now and do not want to finance.
> 
> Please send me some pixie dust.



aubeone... what are the specs of your contract that's up for ROFR?

Here's some      to help!  

ROFR is an odd thing, so there's no telling.


----------



## disneydenisel

Submitted to Disney on 1/13...BCV 170 pts, February use year, 0 banked points, all points available on 2/06.  Buyer to pay closing costs & 06 dues. $85/pt.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ---- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu -------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Uferlives ------ 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)
*disneydenisel -- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/13) *


----------



## aubeone

I am trying to purchase a 25 point contract at BCV for $88 per point plus closing costs.  June use year.  I really hope Disney allows me to get started!  I know this is not the cheapest way to go, but at least I would not need to finance.


----------



## vascubaguy

aubeone, if I remember correctly, you said the 25 BCV contract didn't have any points available until 2007?  Do you know when it went to ROFR.

Wishing you much luck!     

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ---- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu -------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Uferlives ------ 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)
*disneydenisel -- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/13) 
aubeone --------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?)*


----------



## aubeone

Actually...it has 2006 use year...it went to Disney a little less than 2 weeks ago.  I am hoping to be a DVC member for my trip in April.  (No I don't expect to use the points, but I would like the priviliges.  I am renting at OKW)


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub ???, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ---- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu -------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Uferlives ------ 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)
*disneydenisel -- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/13) 
aubeone --------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?)*


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Waiting for 50 pt OKW (Sep UY), has 50 current pts with 50 coming in Sept.  $80 a pt.

Now that I look, it will most likely be ROFRed huh?


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
*disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) *  


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ---- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu -------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Uferlives ------ 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)
aubeone --------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?)
*MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/27)*


----------



## vascubaguy

MemoryMakers2669 said:
			
		

> Waiting for 50 pt OKW (Sep UY), has 50 current pts with 50 coming in Sept.  $80 a pt.
> 
> Now that I look, it will most likely be ROFRed huh?



It's really hard to tell.  They have been actively ROFR'ing smaller contracts, but who knows if that trend will continue.  Just a few months ago, I would have said you'd probably have no problem passing.... 

Now... I can only send best wishes and much luck... with just a touch of...


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Thanks for the wishes and dust VAScubaGuy!  And what does sub mean?  Submitted?  I think the date would be Fridays the 27th.


----------



## disneydenisel

Okay, so our contract was submitted on 1/13. When and how should we hear about it? Through the broker? Through Disney if they "took it" back?  I've been looking at the historical database and it seems like it has taken at least 14 calendar days...so maybe I'll hear this week?  Any guesses? The suspense is intense!


----------



## disneydenisel

disneydenisel said:
			
		

> Okay, so our contract was submitted on 1/13. When and how should we hear about it? Through the broker? Through Disney if they "took it" back?  I've been looking at the historical database and it seems like it has taken at least 14 calendar days...so maybe I'll hear this week?  Any guesses? The suspense is intense!



I'll answer my own question...it passed   , I just got the phone call! And the broker told me that it was submitted on 1/09, not 1/13, so it took 21 days.  Now we have to wait forever for the closing!


----------



## JimMIA

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> It's really hard to tell.  They have been actively ROFR'ing smaller contracts, but who knows if that trend will continue.  Just a few months ago, I would have said you'd probably have no problem passing....
> 
> Now... I can only send best wishes and much luck... with just a touch of...


 I think they are trying to get as many of those small contracts out of their system as they can.  The administrative overhead for a 25-point contract is exactly the same as a 1000-point contract, so the small contracts are really a drain on their efficiency.  

I hate to see it happen, because a small contract is the way a lot of people start out with DVC.  It may be one of those strategies that makes sense to the bean-counters, but has a negative effect over the long run.


----------



## greenban

Hey Vascular Bag Guy!

I just called Jason at TTS to get the info, needed to remove my remaining ???.  My ROFR was submitted on 12/29/2005.

Thanks, and remember DAN!

-Tony

Oh and CONGRATS    and WELCOME HOME to DisneyDenise!

-Tony


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz DisneyDenise!! I'm sooo glad that BCV went thru... gives much hope to others pursuing BCV!      

And greenban, thanks for filling in those blanks there...
And that reminds me, I've been meaning to send in my DAN membership for about 5 years now!  I guess when I start diving again, I'll have to send that off...


----------



## disneydenisel

Many thanks for the congratulations!    My DD6 and DS4 will be so excited when we go home in 2007!

I'm still in shock...I figured it could go one way or the other, and I was thinking that I was going to have to try again (had a backup plan on the table) and I wasn't going to be sad if it got taken, but now I don't have to worry!  But the waiting to close and be official is a bit long! Oh well...now how do I add a BCV photo to my signature?!


----------



## littlestar

Congrats, Denise! Welcome home.


----------



## Uferlives

Just heard by email 2 minutes ago.  We're in!  Woo Hoo!  

Info was previously posted above under "Uferlives"


----------



## disneydenisel

Whoo hoo! Two BCVs passed ROFR in one day, that's great!


----------



## aubeone

The wait is a killer...still hoping for the 25 point purchase at BCV...I have only waited 11 days but it feels like forever.  I would really like to know by February 1.  I am presently planning to purchase small chunks at a time (25-50 per year).  I plan to pay cash.  If Disney decides they do not want people to join DVC this way and rejects small contracts, I may be missing out on the great plan being offered at SSR.


----------



## Stuart D

We're in as well
230 OKW (Sept) $77, 240 banked points. passed 1/30


----------



## greenban

Welcome home to our newest neighboors, Uferlives and Stuart D!

Congrats     

-Tony


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30)
*Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)*  
*Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)*  


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ---- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu -------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)
aubeone --------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?)
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/27)


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I thought I should report for your records that we just had a 250pt OKW April use year, buyer paying Closing costs & 2006 dues ROFR'd at $73pt.

Tom


----------



## shellbelle1971

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30)
*Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)*  
*Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)*  


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz ---------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 ---- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 ----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ------------ 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ------------ 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? ----------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? ----------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? ----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? ----------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe -------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 - 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)
*????? ------------ 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1) *  


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ---- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
MOqu -------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27?)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)
aubeone --------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?)
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/27)


----------



## cslittle999

We're were ROFR'ed.  It looks like mid-80's is the minimum for BCV.


----------



## greenban

Sorry to hear about the ROFR monster!

I recommend getting right back up on that horse and trying again!

Good Luck!

-Tony


----------



## cslittle999

Oh we will.  I'm off to search for the horse.


----------



## aubeone

I guess Disney does want us to just stick our big toe in the water.  They want us to jump in.

I thought you should know that my 25 pt. purchase at BCV at $88 plus closing cost was ROFR'd. 

I got the call today...of course it is one day after the F&F Plan ended.

Bummer.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Wow, sorry to all the folks who've been ROFR'd.  So much of this doesn't make good sense to me.

We're also some of those that only wants to stick one toe in the water right now, BUT to quote a line from Jerry MaGuire, they would have _"had me at Welcome Home"!!!_

_Can you say ADD ON???  I knew that you could!_


----------



## MOQu

Disney dashed our hopes and dreams...ROFR 2/2 (convieniently one day after F&F ended)


----------



## Disneymooners93

Wow, sorry to see all the ROFR.   

At least my ROFR come in early enough for us to get in on FnF.  Good luck for those that jump back in.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Another one!  Just got the call, Disney ROFRed ours..in just THREE DAYS!?!?!?

1/30 was the submit date..btw, Monday of this week.  

Is 3 days possible?  

Either way, we are back to square one, waiting for a new small contract to come along.  ::sigh::


----------



## LisaS

When someone loses their contract to ROFR, it would be helpful to know if this person was buying in to DVC for the first time or is a current DVC member adding on points. With all the speculation here on the boards about Disney cracking down on people trying to become members by buying small resale contracts, it would be interesting to track that information.

For those of you who recently lost out on a small contract, say 100 points or fewer, to ROFR, would you mind letting us know if you are already members or if this would have been your first DVC contract?

ETA: I guess we also need the folks who made it through ROFR to provide this info too, in order to see how many small, first-time buyer contracts actually make it through ROFR.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Interesting LisaS!   This was our very first try, as non DVC members.


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

disneydenisel 
170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming


----------



## snwwhite

The ROFR monster has struck again and gobbled up my chance at a 50 pt OKW contract!!!  Mine was also not submitted to Disney until 1/30.  Looks like they are on a roll with the smaller contracts.  This was my first try, but I'm not giving up.  

Oh yes... Non DVC member.


----------



## MOQu

I'm going to try next with a contract that is closer to 100 points. Maybe that won't be so tempting to Disney to steal from us. There is just no way we can afford 150 points. 

What really stinks is that I used to be a DVC member, buy my ex-husband got our DVC contract and I got my nasty old van (long since dead and gone).


----------



## Inkmahm

Wow.  I'm already on the "waiting" list.  My 150 pt BWV contract was submitted 1/30.  If I get it, it will be my first entry into DVC as I am not a member.  I hope I get it because I'm not interested in buying at the Saratoga site that Disney is selling right now.  I really love all of WDW, but I want to be at BWV.

I guess I should be happy that it hasn't been rofr'd yet based on that last post about the 50 pt contract being snatched already.


----------



## disneydenisel

Lucky and Pooh said:
			
		

> disneydenisel
> 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming



Since this was our first trip at passing ROFR, we are pretty excited!    After reading all about the latest contracts that Disney bought back, I am so glad that we have ours. I think it helped that it was at least 150 points and didn't have anything banked.  We got good advice from our broker on what price to bid, yahoo!  I originally wanted 100 points, but he said that a contract that size would likely be ROFR'd.

Can you believe that even before we close, I'm starting to get addonits? I'm thinking about how to get another 150 points at BCV...and I don't even know exactly how we are going to pay for this one yet!


----------



## Disneymooners93

My 50 pt SSR would have been my initial buy-in.  

Good luck to those still trying!!


----------



## cslittle999

The 200 BCV points we were looking at would have been our first.


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, this new  just isn't doing the trick... guess I gotta work on the recipe...   

Sorry to hear about all the ROFR's... hopefully there will be better luck on the next ones!   

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30)
*Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)*  
*Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)*  


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6)
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
*cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2)
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2)
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2)
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3)
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3)*

WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?)


----------



## greenban

disneydenisel said:
			
		

> Since this was our first trip at passing ROFR, we are pretty excited!    After reading all about the latest contracts that Disney bought back, I am so glad that we have ours. I think it helped that it was at least 150 points and didn't have anything banked.  We got good advice from our broker on what price to bid, yahoo!  I originally wanted 100 points, but he said that a contract that size would likely be ROFR'd.
> 
> *snip...emphasis added....
> 
> Can you believe that even before we close, I'm starting to get addonits?* I'm thinking about how to get another 150 points at BCV...and I don't even know exactly how we are going to pay for this one yet!



Addonitis?  Never heard of it!  What is it?!?

Anywho, WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOOR!!!
     

-Tony


----------



## aubeone

I am not a DVC member and was unable to purchase 25points at BCV.

Why do you think Disney would be against us purchaseing 25-50 points per year until we have enough points?  I really do not want to borrow the money.


----------



## vascubaguy

greenban said:
			
		

> Addonitis?  Never heard of it!  What is it?!?
> 
> Anywho, WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOOR!!!
> 
> 
> -Tony




  Denial... isn't that one of the first signs of "Progressive Chronic Addonitis"?


----------



## LisaS

aubeone said:
			
		

> I am not a DVC member and was unable to purchase 25points at BCV.
> 
> Why do you think Disney would be against us purchaseing 25-50 points per year until we have enough points?  I really do not want to borrow the money.


It is unfortunate for those that want to buy in gradually. Some here have speculated that given the administrative costs and the perks offered to members, it just isn't cost effective for Disney to have new members buying in with so few points. For example, if a new member buys in with only 25 points, they will pay around $125 in dues, but can get $100 off APs for every member of their household.

But it also seems to be a recent trend that the small contracts are getting ROFR'd. Maybe they hoped that those who lost out on their small resale contract might be lured in with the F&F discount. Now that F&F is over, it will be interesting to see what happens with small contracts. On the other hand, maybe it was an executive decision not to allow people to buy in with so few points. Hard to say.

Hey, vascubaguy: Could you include in your listings the member/nonmember info that people are providing? I think it would be helpful to track that and see if there is any trend, such as nonmembers being more likely to get ROFR'd or if most small contracts are getting snapped up by Disney, regardless of who is trying to purchase it.


----------



## luvthedis

In response to LisaS, our 86 point BWV contract (passed ROFR 1/23) makes us new DVC owners.  We had not tried to purchase before, but were patiently waiting for a contract at BWV w/ about 80-90 points.  

I've been kind of afraid to bring this up, since I am alittle superstitious and we haven't closed yet, but why don't more people who are trying to buy smaller contracts do what we did and offer more money per point but have seller pay the closing costs?  On a big point contract the closing costs don't make a huge difference, but on a 50 point contract they can add about $8 per point.  For instance, on the 25 point BCV contract that was just ROFR'd, the price per point was $88 w/ buyer paying closing costs.  The buyer could have offered $95 per point and split closing w/ the seller or even $114 per point and had seller pay all of the closing costs.  (I'm figuring around $350 for closing costs on a contract that size).  The buyer would be out of pocket the same amount.  The seller would receive the same amount.  But Disney would probably not want to buy the points at $95 or $114.  I guess I'm just trying to understand if I'm missing something.  

Everytime I look at Vascubaguy's list, I think that everyone must consider my husband and I to be idiots because we paid $90.49 per point for BWV.  But we paid the same out of pocket as if it were less than $81 per point, b/c we had the seller pay closing and maintenance for the whole year.  And Disney (thankfully) had no interest in buying at $90.49 per point.  So, I guess that I am less embarrassed than I am relieved and happy just to finally be a DVC owner.


----------



## vascubaguy

Hey LisaS, I added the member/non-member info.   

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member

WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23?)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member


----------



## even1

Hi everyone,

Sadly, I was denied the 50 pt. BCV contract. I am not a DVC member.

I have requested my deposit back. Maybe I'll try again after awhile but for   now, I'm taking a break.


----------



## diznyfanatic

even1 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sadly, I was denied the 50 pt. BCV contract. I am not a DVC member.
> 
> I have requested my deposit back. Maybe I'll try again after awhile but for   now, I'm taking a break.



So sorry to hear this, and I can't say I'd feel any differently.  What an emotional process and people are only going to put themselves through it so many times before they call it quits.  Seems to me Disney is potentially shutting out and alienating many follks who simply want to *get started* with a smaller contract.  No telling how many points they may have ended up with later on.


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry about the ROFR even1.... don't give up though!  

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
*even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member


----------



## keenercam

Not sure how to provide this information, but we just closed on 200 HH points at $75/pt.  The contract was for 200 points with all 2006 points available though none banked, buyer to pay closing costs.  It was submitted in December and went through in early January -- less than a month, if that helps.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

even1 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sadly, I was denied the 50 pt. BCV contract. I am not a DVC member.
> 
> I have requested my deposit back. Maybe I'll try again after awhile but for   now, I'm taking a break.



Sorry even1!  I got a call today for a 75 pt BWV and passed on trying for it.  I would be interested in knowing if it goes through though.  With my luck it will..since I passed on it!


----------



## bullpup12564

even1 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sadly, I was denied the 50 pt. BCV contract. I am not a DVC member.
> 
> I have requested my deposit back. Maybe I'll try again after awhile but for now, I'm taking a break.


 
So sorry. We were wating at the same time for the first round of rofr in Nov. WDW must have not liked the smaller stand alone contracts.


----------



## JimMIA

bullpup12564 said:
			
		

> So sorry. We were wating at the same time for the first round of rofr in Nov. WDW must have not liked the smaller stand alone contracts.


 Yep.  When they pass 170 BCV at $85 and ROFR 50 at $88, they're not likin' small contracts!

Sorry even, but don't give up.


----------



## vascubaguy

Happy Belated ROFR passing and congratz keenercam!!!   

Good luck to those still waiting and/or trying! Keep us posted!   

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
*keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)*
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
*even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 26 pts currently available, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member


----------



## Mickeysfriend

Add me to the list!!  Waiting (on pins and needles) on 92 OKW (April) $82 all 2005 with all of 2006 coming.  Submitted 02/01?  non-member


----------



## cslittle999

Here goes attempt number 2.

200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 points available 8/1/2006, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member


----------



## DVCforMe

Hoping that the third time is a charm for OKW!  

Waiting on 310 point OKW Sep UY, 130 '04 points, 310 '05, and 310 '06 at $76 per point.  Buyer (member) paying closing and dues on '06 points.


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, lots of   and luck to a speedy passing of ROFR!

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member
*Mickeysfriend -- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?) - non-member
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member*


----------



## vascubaguy

cslittle999 said:
			
		

> Here goes attempt number 2.
> 
> 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 points available 8/1/2006, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member



I hope this goes thru for you, but if not, you might consider trying to buy direct thru DVC.  Since this contract is stripped of almost all points until Aug 2007, you would likely be paying the same (possibly less) buy buying direct.

I believe the cost is still $92 per point direct thru DVC.

The math could work out something like this:

200 pts x $80 = $16,000 + ~$450 closing = $16,450 / 200 = $82.25 per point

Direct:  200 pts x $92 = $18,400
**Now factor in the '05 and '06 pts you would get with buying direct (assuming you rent at $10 per point)
$18,400 - ($3,920 rental income if you rent 392 pts) = $14,480 / 200 = $72.40 per point
(Note: you'd have to add in some prorated dues too, so it would be more like $77ish per point)

Of course you have to factor in your upfront expense and if you don't want to pay out that initial extra $2000 and don't want to deal with renting and don't need those points right now, it doesn't make as much sense.

In the grand scheme of things, it's about a wash.
Anyway, I hope this one makes it thru... keep us posted!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

We're crossing our fingers!  Heard from Disney today to update us that the  150 point BWV contract we're trying to buy really has 38 points to use in 2005 year and 138 points coming October 1, 2006.  The seller borrowed 12 points from the 2006 year which must be used by September 30, 2006.  While I'm disappointed that the contract listing was in error,  I'm hoping that the information from Disney means the contract will make it through ROFR soon.


----------



## snwwhite

OK, I need lots of pixie dust for my second try!!!!

Saratoga Springs,120 points, $78 per point, April Use year, no points available until 4/07, non-member, went to ROFR 2/8, buyer paying closing costs.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
????? -------------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member
*Mickeysfriend -- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?) - non-member
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member*


----------



## cslittle999

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I hope this goes thru for you, but if not, you might consider trying to buy direct thru DVC.  Since this contract is stripped of almost all points until Aug 2007, you would likely be paying the same (possibly less) buy buying direct.
> 
> I believe the cost is still $92 per point direct thru DVC.
> 
> The math could work out something like this:
> 
> 200 pts x $80 = $16,000 + ~$450 closing = $16,450 / 200 = $82.25 per point
> 
> Direct:  200 pts x $92 = $18,400
> **Now factor in the '05 and '06 pts you would get with buying direct (assuming you rent at $10 per point)
> $18,400 - ($3,920 rental income if you rent 392 pts) = $14,480 / 200 = $72.40 per point
> (Note: you'd have to add in some prorated dues too, so it would be more like $77ish per point)
> 
> Of course you have to factor in your upfront expense and if you don't want to pay out that initial extra $2000 and don't want to deal with renting and don't need those points right now, it doesn't make as much sense.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, it's about a wash.
> Anyway, I hope this one makes it thru... keep us posted!!!



This is more or less what we're thinking.  We put the offer in on this contract because it was easy (it's from the same agent and they already had our deposit).  We figure that if this is ROFR's then we would still have time to buy from Disney before any price increase at the end of the month.  As well the Timeshare Store has two August use year BWV contacts with current and 2006 points for $85.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I'm wishing good luck & pixie dust for all of you waiting to hear from ROFR!

Best wishes,
Tom


----------



## PapaBear06

SSR, Sept use year.....300 Points.....258 Banked points.....Getting all 300 in Sept....$81 a point....Buyer pays closing.....Submitted to disney on Jan 31 
passed on Feb 8 and I am a new DVC member.


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations and welcome home, PapaBear06! and thanks for posting your contract info.


----------



## Plutofan

In case you want to update the list the 180 VB points at $58.83 is ours.  We are know waiting on a HH contract.  163 banked points that need to be used by 6/1/06, 168 pints in reservation status that need to be used by 6/1/06, 179 points coming on 6/1/06.  $70 per point June use month.  Price $11900 buyer pays 2006 dues and closing costs.  We own at SSR and Vero and hoping HH.  Wisjh us luck.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
*
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member
*Mickeysfriend -- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?) - non-member
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member*


----------



## Plutofan

Plutofan said:
			
		

> In case you want to update the list the 180 VB points at $58.83 is ours.  We are know waiting on a HH contract.  163 banked points that need to be used by 6/1/06, 168 pints in reservation status that need to be used by 6/1/06, 179 points coming on 6/1/06.  $70 per point June use month.  Price $11900 buyer pays 2006 dues and closing costs.  We own at SSR and Vero and hoping HH.  Wish us luck.



Went to ROFR on 2/6


----------



## Inkmahm

Still no news on our contract and it is starting to feel like this is taking FOREVER!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Inkmahm, mine took the whole 30 days..It was forever! But I got it! Good Luck!


----------



## bullpup12564

Inkmahm said:
			
		

> Still no news on our contract and it is starting to feel like this is taking FOREVER!


 
Think positive and be ready to pounce again if need be


----------



## MOQu

Here's my second try...(Hasn't gone to Disney yet. Gotta sign all the legal stuff and mail the $)

68 points BWV. $85/point. Feb UY, No points until Feb 2007. Seller pays closing costs.

Although I feel the price per point is high for a stripped contract, I see this as the only way we might get past ROFR. And hey! It's BWV! 11 point studios during President's week. I'm all for that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

MOQu said:
			
		

> Here's my second try...(Hasn't gone to Disney yet. Gotta sign all the legal stuff and mail the $)
> 
> 68 points BWV. $85/point. Feb UY, No points until Feb 2007. Seller pays closing costs.
> 
> Although I feel the price per point is high for a stripped contract, I see this as the only way we might get past ROFR. And hey! It's BWV! 11 point studios during President's week. I'm all for that!




Pixie dust, yup, gotta love the SV bargains at BWV!

Bobbi


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck MOqu & everyone else still waiting!    

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
*
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
Inkmahm ------ 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30?) - non-member
*Mickeysfriend -- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?) - non-member
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?)*


----------



## Inkmahm

Just got the call, we passed!  Disney is waiving the rofr for our BWV 150 point contract with the details as previously listed on the "waiting" list above.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

PS. Stay in close touch with your agent between now & closing for those nagging questions that come up.  That is their job, to walk you through the ENTIRE process.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
*Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - non-member*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
*Mickeysfriend -- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?) - non-member
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?)*


----------



## cslittle999

Inkmahm said:
			
		

> Just got the call, we passed!  Disney is waiving the rofr for our BWV 150 point contract with the details as previously listed on the "waiting" list above.



Congratulations.


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks!  We are very happy that we passed ROFR on our first try!


----------



## Cinderpals

Welcome home, neighbor!!  Loved our stay there over Christmas thru New Years!!  Can't wait to go back in October


----------



## Plutofan

Welcome home.  Now how about passing some of the luck my way.  We are still waiting.


----------



## poohbear7

WELCOME HOME


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks!  And   for all those still waiting.


----------



## Scotch

I haven't read through all the posts, but I have been following this thread generally since the beginning.  How about making this thread a "sticky" so it can always be easily found on this board?


----------



## tink38

Okay, I have to ask. I looked it up but still can't figure it out. What does ROFR stand for, please?


----------



## snwwhite

Right of First Refusal.  Disney has the right to buy back any contract offered for resale. 

I'm still waiting on pins and needles to hear about mine!!


----------



## tink38

Thanks for the info. And good luck!


----------



## Desire 2b a princess

Hi Guys

We find out we are in !!!! We passed the ROFR    

We have purchased 210 Points and OKW at $72. The use year is April and we pay closing costs and maintenence fees on 150 points. There are no banked points and we hope to visit home in May this year. We are previously Non members if you would like to add the info to the list.

cheers


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff         

PS. Stay in close touch with your agent between now & closing for those nagging questions that come up. That is their job, to walk you through the ENTIRE process.


----------



## simzac

Guess I might as well add myself to the waiting list. 150 pts OKW, $76 p/p, Sept, all 150 available Sept 1st this year plus 140 banked points from 05, buyer pays closing costs and 06 MF, non member. Went to Disney for ROFR last Thursday, already filled out initial paper work and sent in deposit.   Now just sit back, relax, and wait for ROFR, NOT!  How does one relax while waiting on something as special as their first DVC ownership.  I'm bursting at the seams. Could be tomorrow, could be 3 weeks, who knows.  I'm just going to keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## bjennings

Got the call yesterday (Thanks, Jason) !

100 BWV, June UY, 97 points at 6/06 at $86/pt + buyer to pay settlement and maintenance fees.  Submitted 2/3, ROFR waived 2/13.  New DVC member.

Could not be more thrilled.


----------



## luvthedis

Bjennings:  Congratulations, neighbor!!  (We just bought BWV, too).    

Simzac:  Wishing you luck.  Waiting to hear you passed ROFR is the worst.  Everday seems like an eternity.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
*Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
*Mickeysfriend -- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?) - non-member
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?) - non-member
simzac ---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9) - non-member
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member
*


----------



## OnceUponADreaminTX

Hoping for a new home.    210 pts BCV Mar UY $87/pt 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member


----------



## Mickeysfriend

We made it!!!!    I am sooo excited!!!  OKW here we come!  Does anyone know how soon I will be able to contact MS and get into the DVC website; a site for owners, just like US!!!  (It's great to be able to say that.)


----------



## greenban

Welcome home to you and all the other recent ROFR-BASHERS!

-Tony


----------



## vascubaguy

Mickeysfriend said:
			
		

> We made it!!!!    I am sooo excited!!!  OKW here we come!  Does anyone know how soon I will be able to contact MS and get into the DVC website; a site for owners, just like US!!!  (It's great to be able to say that.)



Congratz Neighbor!   

As for MS... you probably won't be in the system for awhile.  You just passed ROFR, now you have to go thru the closing process.  Once that is done, the closing company will send your info to DVC to put you in the system.  That can also take a week or so.  

Again, congratz and   to those still waiting!

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
*Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?) - non-member
simzac ---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9) - non-member
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member
*MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
*


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Trying for another one.

50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member

Paying high, so hopefully I will make it through.  Really only paying $92 per point, but offering more, to cover closing costs, in hopes that helps!


----------



## vascubaguy

MemoryMakers2669 said:
			
		

> Trying for another one.
> 
> 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
> 
> Paying high, so hopefully I will make it through.  Really only paying $92 per point, but offering more, to cover closing costs, in hopes that helps!



I hope this one goes thru for ya!!!


----------



## aubeone

I hope I don't jinx myself with this post, but I decided to give it another try at a small DVC purchase....I am presently a non-DVC member...but hoping!

BWV:  75 points at 90.50 per point with seller paying closing costs.
         35 points coming April 1, 2006-split 2006 maint. with seller
         75 points coming April 1, 2007

I noticed a similar purchase was successful for 86 pts. at BWV

Went to ROFR on Feb. 9


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

aubeone said:
			
		

> I hope I don't jinx myself with this post, but I decided to give it another try at a small DVC purchase....I am presently a non-DVC member...but hoping!
> 
> BWV:  75 points at 90.50 per point with seller paying closing costs.
> 35 points coming April 1, 2006-split 2006 maint. with seller
> 75 points coming April 1, 2007
> 
> I noticed a similar purchase was successful for 86 pts. at BWV
> 
> Went to ROFR on Feb. 9



This sure sounds like the one we passed on last week (the 7th in fact).  Good Luck!!


----------



## greenban

I'm back in ROFR.  Submitted the 9th.

Y'all know the drill.  No details (due to my superstitions).  However, it's nowhere near 1156 points!

-Tony


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
*Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?) - non-member
simzac ---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9) - non-member
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member
*MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
aubeone ---------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/16)
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/9?)
*


----------



## aubeone

MemoryMakers...I must have been next on the list after you turned it down.  I got the call from Jason around noon on the 7th.  I figured I would give it one more try before buying a bigger contract.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

aubeone said:
			
		

> MemoryMakers...I must have been next on the list after you turned it down.  I got the call from Jason around noon on the 7th.  I figured I would give it one more try before buying a bigger contract.



Great!!  That would be it for sure.  I get to see how it works out now at least!  I am happier with my VWL one though, so it worked out great for us BOTH to have waited!  Again..Good Luck!


----------



## jmatias

Please add us to the list went to ROFR 2/17:

VWL August 150 point contract

All points for 2004, 2005, 2006.  We pay 2006 maintenance fees/closing

$93 per point   

Here's some      to all waiting !


----------



## Beca

jmatias said:
			
		

> Please add us to the list went to ROFR 2/17:
> 
> VWL August 150 point contract
> 
> All points for 2004, 2005, 2006.  We pay 2006 maintenance fees/closing
> 
> $93 per point
> 
> Here's some      to all waiting !



What a great deal!!!  And, good luck on that contract!!!

 

Beca


----------



## JWMW1

Add us to the list!

We have put in for VB, 160 avail now and 160 coming in April @ $65 pp. We're paying closing and maint for '06. We are not members (YET!   ). It went to Disney on 2/16. 

After looking at what's happened previously with VB we don't   expect a problem. However, we are impatiently waiting!!!  

 
_______________________

Offsite '98
All-Star Sports '00
CB 5/03
Swan 4/04
CS 4/05
VB and BWV 4/06????


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
*Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?) - non-member
simzac ---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9) - non-member
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member
*MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
aubeone ---------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/16)
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/9?)
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)
JWMW1 ---------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16)
*


----------



## niffer

but now a fresh breath of Disney air...

WE JUST PASSED ROFR!!!

We are non-members.  We purchased BCV two contracts - both with an October use year, one with 100 pts for $90/pt, and the second with 150 pts for $89/pt.  We submitted our offer for both contracts together.  We are going to pay the closing costs as well as the maintenance fees.  There were no banked points and we will receive all of the 2006/07 points.

I also updated the ROFR spreadsheet that VASCUBAGUY put together.  An awesome effort that I have referred to often in the past couple of months - Thanks!!!

Let the planning begin

Niffer


----------



## greenban

Welcome home neighboor and double congrats!!!

-Tony


----------



## Scratch42

WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOUR!

janet


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz niffer!!!    

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member *
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
snwwhite ------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member
Plutofan -------- 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?) - non-member
simzac ---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9) - non-member
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
aubeone ---------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/16)
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/9?)
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)
JWMW1 ---------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16)


----------



## Plutofan

Plutofan said:
			
		

> In case you want to update the list the 180 VB points at $58.83 is ours.  We are know waiting on a HH contract.  163 banked points that need to be used by 6/1/06, 168 pints in reservation status that need to be used by 6/1/06, 179 points coming on 6/1/06.  $70 per point June use month.  Price $11900 buyer pays 2006 dues and closing costs.  We own at SSR and Vero and hoping HH.  Wisjh us luck.



Our HH contract just passed today.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

PS. Stay in close contact with your agent for those questions that come up between now & closing.  Their job is to walk you through the ENTIRE process.


----------



## cslittle999

We passed.    

cslittle999 ----- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations cslittle999 ! I thought $80 was right on the border line of what might (or might not) pass ROFR. So glad you got through! Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## snwwhite

Looks like today is a good ROFR day.  I just received word that I passed ROFR too!!!   

Boy am I glad I made it through on my second try.  I don't think I could have stood a third go around!!

120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7) - non-member

I can't wait to hear my first Welcome Home!!


----------



## aubeone

Congrats!!!  I am very jealous...still waiting...my purchase was submitted on 2/9..not long after the last two.  My contract is only for 75 points.  It sounds like I should hear soon.  I offered a very fair price for a bit of a stripped contract.  

Vascubaguy...I noticed you have my submission date as 2/16 instead of 2/9.

Hoping to be a new DVC member soon.


----------



## Mi3stooges

I feel so silly.  Not sure what all these abbr. mean.  I just became a member in Oct'05


----------



## simzac

We passed, just found out not 15 minutes ago, sorry it took so long to get here.     We are the proud parents of 150 points at OKW.     I am so excited I can barely even type this. Just had to share with all my fellow DVCer's, now I can officially say this. Sounds great, "fellow DVCer's."


----------



## cslittle999

LisaS said:
			
		

> Congratulations cslittle999 ! I thought $80 was right on the border line of what might (or might not) pass ROFR. So glad you got through! Welcome home, neighbor!



Thanks.  We were a little worried too but said to ourselves that we would just pay more on the next attempt.  If that attempt failed then I thought about starting a "sure to be ROFR'ed" service.


----------



## cslittle999

Mi3stooges said:
			
		

> I feel so silly.  Not sure what all these abbr. mean.  I just became a member in Oct'05



Which abbreviations do you need help with?


----------



## cslittle999

simzac said:
			
		

> We passed, just found out not 15 minutes ago, sorry it took so long to get here.     We are the proud parents of 150 points at OKW.     I am so excited I can barely even type this. Just had to share with all my fellow DVCer's, now I can officially say this. Sounds great, "fellow DVCer's."



Welcome home.    It feels good to say that back to someone else now that we have passed too.


----------



## Mi3stooges

ROFR specifically and what does it mean to pass??


----------



## sajetto

Mi3stooges said:
			
		

> ROFR specifically and what does it mean to pass??



"Right of First Refusal" Disney reserves the right to look over any resale contract and decide if they want to buy it. Those that want to buy resale have to go through it before they have to close. So when they say "pass" it means disney decided not to buy the contract and the intended potential buyer is essenitally "home free" and can carry on with buisness to buy the contract

Disney will usually buy any contract that is too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20) *
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MOqu ----------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub ?) - non-member
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14) non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
aubeone ---------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9)
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/9?)
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)
JWMW1 ---------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16)


----------



## Mi3stooges

sajetto said:
			
		

> "Right of First Refusal" Disney reserves the right to look over any resale contract and decide if they want to buy it. Those that want to buy resale have to go through it before they have to close. So when they say "pass" it means disney decided not to buy the contract and the intended potential buyer is essenitally "home free" and can carry on with buisness to buy the contract
> 
> Disney will usually buy any contract that is too good of a deal to pass up


Gotcha and thanks!!  Hope you have a wonderful wedding.....at Disney??  My 2 DD's (13 and 11) are already planning theirs!!!


----------



## sajetto

Mi3stooges said:
			
		

> Gotcha and thanks!!  Hope you have a wonderful wedding.....at Disney??  My 2 DD's (13 and 11) are already planning theirs!!!





Yes it is a Disney Wedding at the Pavillion next to the GF. I know this has nothing to do with ROFR but, I just had to say that I know a few little girls that are planning theirs too!

After the last trip we took to chose our wedding location, flowers, etc we got on the bus at the GF to go to MK. There was a young couple with their little girl and they noticed that I was carrying a huge wedding book that the wedding planners had just given me. They asked if I was getting married there and all the sudden their little (maybe 6 year old) girl said "Wouldn't that be neat to get married and go on your honeymoon here!" "Oh Boy wouldn't that be fun!"......"Daddy can I get married here?"


You should have seen the look of fear on that guy's face  

BTW we couldn't believe that the little girl said "OH BOY!" we figured she must have been around Mickey Mouse a little bit too much on their trip


----------



## Mi3stooges

I hope you could post a few of those "Disney" Wedding photos!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Boston5602

Off topic.......

But WOW  this post started 13 months ago and now has 129 pages and avg of 150 post a month and its still going


----------



## MJTinNH

Just checking OKW and what has passed ROFR.  Looks like $76.00, buyer paid closing.  Wonder if seller paid Maintenance Fee?

Read the list again.  Buyer paid 06 fees.


----------



## MOQu

Just got back from Disney yesterday....email says: We passed! Second try for small contract. 

68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13) Passed ROFR 2/28


----------



## greenban

As the first ROFR on this thread, and alas the first ROFR'd on this thread, I feel it is my duty to keep it going, (and Dr. P.'s recent $140K+ savings over moderate threads also is to blame!)

So add me for a second ROFR, just sent the contract in, not yet signed.

VAscubaGUY here is the usual data:

?

-Tony


----------



## greenban

Right after I posted my latest ROFR data (thanks to Dr. P's savings data!), I found out my previous ROFRs had all passed!

Submitted:  02/14/2006
Passed:      02/28/2006

#1)  BCV, October UY, 100 Points, 100 '04 Points Banked, 100 '05 Points Available, and all '06 UY Points intact, Price $94.00 per point.

#2)  BWV, October UY, 100 Points, 100 '04 Points Banked, 100 '05 Points Available, and all '06 UY Points intact, Price $94.00 per point.

#3)  VWL, October UY, 100 Points, 100 '04 Points Banked, 100 '05 Points Available, and all '06 UY Points intact, Price $94.00 per point.

Once again thanks to Jason and the entire staff of The TimeShare Store for parting with what was left of my money!

-Tony


----------



## jmatias

Congratulations Tony!  It was you that "stole" the VWL contract from me by 5 minutes!    

Glad to hear that you passed...hopefully I'll hear soon also


----------



## greenban

jmatias said:
			
		

> Congratulations Tony!  It was you that "stole" the VWL contract from me by 5 minutes!
> 
> Glad to hear that you passed...hopefully I'll hear soon also



Thank you!

Yes it was me, _"My name is Tony & you see I have this addicition......."_

Sorry about taking that from you!

Good luck on this one sending    your way!

-Tony


----------



## plutomastif

Got the notice today we passed ROFR 100pts VWL UY June all of 2004, 2005 pts. $92 a pt. was first submitted 2/13 Buyer pays 2006 fees and closing cost.


----------



## jmatias

Okay...now I'm feeling pretty good about this....

Tony passed at $94 and plutomastif passed at $92 and our contract is at $93.


----------



## aubeone

Yahoo!  Just got an email and passed ROFR.  The small contract still lives!

   

75 BWV points....$90.50 per point....seller pays closing costs....35 points coming on on April '06 and 75 points coming on April '07. 

Do you think I will be a DVC member in time for my trip starting on April 13th?  I am renting points for the week at OKW.


----------



## JWMW1

Our ROFR passed for VB!!

Welcome home to us!


----------



## OnceUponADreaminTX

Passed ROFR today.    Planning first trip in September. 

onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14 passed 2/28) non-member


----------



## greenban

aubeone said:
			
		

> Yahoo!  Just got an email and passed ROFR.  The small contract still lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 75 BWV points....$90.50 per point....seller pays closing costs....35 points coming on on April '06 and 75 points coming on April '07.
> 
> Do you think I will be a DVC member in time for my trip starting on April 13th?  I am renting points for the week at OKW.



Welcome Home!

And even if you have the miracle closing and are in the DVC computer system in 4 weeks (not the usual 6-8), I don't believe there would be any availability left to use your points for your dates.

I have been known to be wrong before, but I'd hold onto that rental, if you really want to go to the World in April!

-Tony


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all who passed!!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           


PS. Keep in contact with your agent for those questions between now & closing.  Their job is to walk you through the ENTIRE process!!
We really do appreciate your doing business with us!


----------



## vascubaguy

WOW, looks like DVC has been busy waiving some ROFR's!!!

Congratz to everyone and x3 for Tony - oh, and I'll just leave you up there on the Waiting list indefinately...     btw, how many more pts do we, errr... I mean YOU, need? 

Oh, and I agree with Tony... it will probably be at least 4 weeks to get you in the system.  I'm not sure if you were trying to use any of your points, it's possible, but I wouldn't make any solid plans on that.  If you are just wanting to have your membership card to take advantage of member perks while you are there, you can get a temp card from the sales office at SSR.

Again, contratz to EVERYONE that passed and Welcome Home to all the new members.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot to post the updated list.... Here goes!


PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member *
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)


----------



## JimMIA

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member


Sweet contract, Tony!    Congratulations!    

And congratulations to all who recently passed ROFR!


----------



## mittelst

I was just notified that my purchase has just gone to Disney for ROFR!

Details:

Hilton Head  50pts  Oct UY - 34 points banked from 2004, all 2005 points.  Seller pays 2006 dues and closing.  Effective $/pt $84.34.

FYI - I'm not currently a memeber.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member *
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)
*mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1) - non-member*


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

aubeone said:
			
		

> Yahoo!  Just got an email and passed ROFR.  The small contract still lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 75 BWV points....$90.50 per point....seller pays closing costs....35 points coming on on April '06 and 75 points coming on April '07.
> 
> Do you think I will be a DVC member in time for my trip starting on April 13th?  I am renting points for the week at OKW.



Welcome Home BWV neighbor!!      

I'm a small contract owner, too (100 pts.).


----------



## Boston5602

Thanks for posting this info


----------



## tigger2on

SSR 150 
Feb UY 
$86/pt.... 150from Feb 2005 + 150 pts Feb 2006= 300 now!
Went to ROFR March 6/06
Let the wait begin!!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
supernurse99 ------- 100 OKW (Aug) $75, 100 pts available (sub 11/15, passed 12/5)
Smile -------------- 160 BCV (Mar) $88, 160 pts banked from '05, seller pays '05 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/4, passed 12/1)
cathicool ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $79.50, 111 '05 points banked, all '06 points, sellers pays '05 MN fees, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
cathicool ---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $86, 0 pts avail, 200 pts coming '06, buyer pays closing (sub 11/28, passed 12/12)
chop003 ------------ 240 VB (Feb) $61, 240 pts banked from '05, all '06 coming, seller pays '05 MN, buyer pays closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/12)
bdb7607 ------------ 350 BCV (Mar) $90, 142 pts banked from '04, 350 banked from '05, 343 pts coming '06 (sub 11/21, passed 12/13)
Mickey'sApprentice - 100 BWV (Feb) $84, no current points, all coming Feb 2006, buyer pays closing and '06 mn fees (sub 12/3, passed 12/13)
Coty's Dads -------- 200 BWV (Mar) $81, 160 '05 pts banked & seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/22, passed 12/13)
castoff50 ---------- 100 OKW (Oct) $81, all '05 pts & all '06 pts, splitting closing and seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/20)
bullpup12564 ------- 150 VWL (Dec) $79, 24 '04 points banked, all '05 points coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, passed 12/21)
RobG --------------- 150 OKW (Oct) $74, 6 pts banked from '04, all '05 available, buyer pays closing (sub 11/30, pass 12/21)
CarolA (seller) ------ 100 OKW (Jun) $80, all '05 & '06 pts avail, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/15, passed 12/23)
emerson7 ----------- 190 BWV (Apr) $82, 188 '05 pts banked, buyers pays closing, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/12, passed 12/27)
????? -------------- 400 VB (Dec) $65, 298 pts current and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees
Plutofan ----------- 180 VB (Feb) $58.83, 52 pts coming in Feb '06, splitting closing and buyer pays MN fees on 52 pts for '06 (sub 12/1, passed 12/22)
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1) - non-member*
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)*


----------



## aubeone

Once we have passed ROFR, what should we expect next?  How long does it usually take to get the closing information?  After I send in a check, how long before Disney will put me in the system as a new member?


----------



## vascubaguy

aubeone said:
			
		

> Once we have passed ROFR, what should we expect next?  How long does it usually take to get the closing information?  After I send in a check, how long before Disney will put me in the system as a new member?



After you pass ROFR, then the closing company requests the estoppel letter from DVC, title search, and gets closing documents ready.  Your closing date should have been included in your paperwork.  My experience is that the closing companies don't necessarily try to expediate the process to close early (even if your ROFR waiver comes back weeks earlier).  Once the closing company receives all of the closing documentation and your $$$, they will complete the closing and send the paperwork to DVC and the county to be recorded.  When DVC is notified, you are usually in the system within about 2 weeks.

HTH


----------



## kimberh

We passed ROFRed on 4th try. VWL Oct UY 100 (04) 250 (05) 250) 06 points.  $86. per point buyer pays closing. Package FEDEX today with check back to closing Co. Now what do I expect?


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member*
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
jmatias ----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17)
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1) - non-member*
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)*


----------



## vascubaguy

kimberh said:
			
		

> We passed ROFRed on 4th try. VWL Oct UY 100 (04) 250 (05) 250) 06 points.  $86. per point buyer pays closing. Package FEDEX today with check back to closing Co. Now what do I expect?



Congratz!!!     4th times a charm, eh?   

You should close pretty soon since you are FedEx'ing everything back now.  Once the closing company gets all of that stuff back they can complete the closing and notify DVC of the ownership change.  DVC will take a week or 2 to get you manually loaded into the system.  At that point, you are officially a member and can start booking ressies.  You'll likely receive a new member handbook and vacation planner in the mail and a week or so later.  Don't expect your membership card to arrive for awhile.

Not sure if that answers your question, but just know you are definately on the downhill part now....

Again, congratz!!!!


----------



## tigger2on

call you when you are in the system or do you have to call and see constantly????


----------



## vascubaguy

tigger2on said:
			
		

> call you when you are in the system or do you have to call and see constantly????



No, they will not call you when you are in the system.  And I wouldn't recommend calling them constantly.  Once you have closed and the closing company has sent the info to DVC, give it a week, then call.  If they say they haven't gotten it yet, wait another couple of days and call again.  I wouldn't call every day *unless you are trying to book a ressie immediately*.


----------



## jmatias

We are doing the dance!

Got notice today that we passed ROFR:

VWL Aug UY 150 points for 2004, 2005, 2006  $93 pp


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz jmatias!!!

For those who are still waiting, I have a feeling you might be hearing something really soon....   

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member *
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1) - non-member*
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)*


----------



## cslittle999

jmatias said:
			
		

> We are doing the dance!
> 
> Got notice today that we passed ROFR:
> 
> VWL Aug UY 150 points for 2004, 2005, 2006  $93 pp



Congratulations.  Very nice deal.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

Can you add me to waiting list?

BCV $87 pt. 200pts., 57 pts. banked 05, 200 pts Feb 06. Buyer pays closing and picks up MF when closed. 

It's true, waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## CindyTx

Hello,

We passed Disneys ROFR.  Here are the details:

420pts (2 contracts from the same owner 200+220); June UY; $80 per point; Buyer pays closing costs; and 2006 MF; 415 of 420 coming on June 1.  Submitted to Disney 2/22 heard back 3/9.

We are still waiting on BCV - 200 points.  Wish us luck.

Please add us to the main list.

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9) *
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1) - non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6) *
itsmyhappyplace --- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV ( ) $??, ?????*


----------



## vascubaguy

CindyTx said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> We passed Disneys ROFR.  Here are the details:
> 
> 420pts (2 contracts from the same owner 200+220); June UY; $80 per point; Buyer pays closing costs; and 2006 MF; 415 of 420 coming on June 1.  Submitted to Disney 2/22 heard back 3/9.
> 
> We are still waiting on BCV - 200 points.  Wish us luck.
> 
> Please add us to the main list.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cindy



Wow, I must say I am a little suprised it passed at that prince since it was 2 contracts... but hey... mucho congratz!!!!!  Also, good luck on the BCV contract!!!


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

We just made an offer, that was accepted...

BWV - 50 points. March use year. 19 points coming on 3/1/07 and 50 coming on 3/1/08.  Buyer pays closing.  $87 per point.

Yes, we know it's on the high side, but we were looking for a small contract and we aren't DVC owners yet, and we really want it to pass ROFR.  Wish us luck, we'll keep you updated.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Paging Tom Morrow said:
			
		

> We just made an offer, that was accepted...
> 
> 50 points. March use year. 19 points coming on 3/1/07 and 50 coming on 3/1/08.  Buyer pays closing.  $87 per point.
> 
> Yes, we know it's on the high side, but we were looking for a small contract and we aren't DVC owners yet, and we really want it to pass ROFR.  Wish us luck, we'll keep you updated.



Which resort?  I have a March UY too!

Bobbi


----------



## DVCforMe

On our 4th try we finally got a contract at OKW.      The 310 contract we were waiting on never went to ROFR as the owner did not get his paper work in.  We switched to a similar, but smaller, OKW contract that just passed ROFR.  Thank goodness - I was beginning to think we were jinxed!

Details:  210 points OKW Sep UY, 210 '04 points, 203 '05 points and 210 '06 points.  $76 per point, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance.  Submitted 2/28 passed 3/10.

I think now we are finally done buying resale contracts - wait a minute, have I said that before?????


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Sorry - our offer was for BWV.  I'll edit the above post!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9) *
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6) *
itsmyhappyplace --- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV ( ) $??, ?????
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?) - non-member*


----------



## mittelst

... because they're passing a lot today!    

My Hilton Head 50 point contract just passed ROFR!  Details are on the "waiting" list.

Hooray!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## NewBaloo

Another one in line for ROFR:  

270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

mittelst said:
			
		

> ... because they're passing a lot today!
> 
> My Hilton Head 50 point contract just passed ROFR!  Details are on the "waiting" list.
> 
> Hooray!



Congrats!  I still haven't heard about mine, it has been almost a month already too!


----------



## vascubaguy

Perhaps this week shall bring good news to those waiting...   

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9) *
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15) non-member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)
itsmyhappyplace --- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV ( ) $??, ?????
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?) - non-member *
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member*


----------



## jmatias

Here's some      for those waiting.  We already passed but waiting for paperwork can be a test of patience also


----------



## minny1959

we just made it we found out sat from tts we were lucky it only took two weeks


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

minny1959 said:
			
		

> we just made it we found out sat from tts we were lucky it only took two weeks



If you don't mind providing me with your contract info, I'll add it to the list.

Oh, btw, CONGRATZ!

Also, welcome to the DIS!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

We Made It!!!!!!!!!!      

I finally gave them a call, since it has been a month today and found out we passed ROFR on 2/28!     but


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member *
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)
itsmyhappyplace --- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV ( ) $??, ?????
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?) - non-member 
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member


----------



## kderosa

Passed ROFR:

200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06. Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24 - passed 3/12)  - non-member


----------



## CindyTx

Here are the details:

200 Beach Club Points...June UY; 105 coming June 2006; all 200 points from year 2007 on...; $85/point; buyer pays 2006 fees on 105 pts. only.  Submitted March 7; Approved March 14.

We just passed ROFR for 420 BWV on March 9; so I wonder if this is why this went through so quickly???

Somewhat of an add-on even though we have yet to close on all contracts.  Can't wait to make a reservation and go back to Disney!

Please add us to the list.

Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## CindyTx

Please include for the 200 BCV points listing that passed ROFR as described above.

Thanks,


Cindy


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member *
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
itsmyhappyplace --- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?) - non-member 
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member *
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member*


----------



## tigger2on

tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)
Passed 3/16
Waiting to close and hoping to book our 1st trip in early april for Sept???


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, looks like ROFR is opening up a little more now, especially for smaller contracts.

Congratz to all that have recently passed, and   to those waiting!  Hopefully you'll hear something soon!

If it has been a few weeks, you might want to contact your agent to check status for you.


----------



## lmb

PASSED ROFR

We just passed BWV: $80 pt, 170 pts, no banked points, all points for 2006 (FEB UY); buyer pays closing.  Submitted on 3/6, decided on 3/15.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Feel free to move us into the ROFR list.

Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

lmb ---- Congratz!   

Paging Tom Morrow --- sorry about the ROFR... guess the small contract villans are still on the lurk... don't give up though!   

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member*
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
deide71 ------ 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 -------- 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe ------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
greenban --------- ?,??? ??V (???) $??, ? ? ? ? ? ? ? (sub 2/28?) member   
itsmyhappyplace --- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member *
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22?) 
*


----------



## Plutofan

You can add us on the wait list:

170 Boardwalk October $85 point 170 points from 2004 that need to be used by 10/1/06, 170 points from 2005 and 170 coming on 10/1/06.  Buyer pays 2006 MF and selling costs


----------



## greenban

Plutofan said:
			
		

> You can add us on the wait list:
> 
> 170 Boardwalk October $85 point 170 points from 2004 that need to be used by 10/1/06, 170 points from 2005 and 170 coming on 10/1/06.  Buyer pays 2006 MF and selling costs



Good Luck, that is an awesome contract!

-Tony


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Plutofan said:
			
		

> You can add us on the wait list:
> 
> 170 Boardwalk October $85 point 170 points from 2004 that need to be used by 10/1/06, 170 points from 2005 and 170 coming on 10/1/06.  Buyer pays 2006 MF and selling costs




I think this will pass, but, that being said, I think I would have offered a little more, maybe 87, just to ensure it passing!  But, I am a worry wart!


----------



## vascubaguy

greenban said:
			
		

> Good Luck, that is an awesome contract!
> 
> -Tony



That is a good contract, how'd you not get that one Tony!!!  You're slippin!

BTW, have you heard on your contract?  It's quickly coming up on the 30 day mark, eh?


----------



## vascubaguy

TammyAlphabet said:
			
		

> I think this will pass, but, that being said, I think I would have offered a little more, maybe 87, just to ensure it passing!  But, I am a worry wart!



Well, another one 170 BWV contract just passed and it was at $80 per point.  I think since it is over 150 that there shouldn't be a problem, but you never know... DVC has done some crazy ROFR stuff...


----------



## greenban

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> That is a good contract, how'd you not get that one Tony!!!  You're slippin!
> 
> * I was wondering the same thing, especially as I paid $94.00 pp for the same thing in a 100 point version!  (Actually there is a little more to that story!)*
> 
> BTW, have you heard on your contract?  It's quickly coming up on the 30 day mark, eh?



*No, this one is proceding weirdly, I'm hoping I'm not a victim of seller's remorse!
*

-Tony


----------



## greenban

Hey VAscubaGUY!

I called Jason at the TTS!

I passed ROFR!

Details:

Vero Beach 400 Points, December UY.
298 2005 Points available
400 2006 Points comming in.

I paid closing costs and 2006 MF.

$59.00 per point

New Member (grin)

I hate to say this.......



.......




but.......





........





Take me off the ROFR list, I'm done for this year!

BTW, I'm just missing HHI to make my full-house.

Thanks for all you and the Beautiful Beca have done, I'll lurk here.

-Tony


OOPS:  Forgot to add, submitted 03/06/2006 Passed 03/10/2006.

Jason has also informed me that due to a personal tragedy at DVC, the estoppel department will be running quite behind.  

My condolesences to those involved


----------



## vascubaguy

Tony scores again!  CONGRATZ!
Oh, and are you sure you meant done for the year, or done for the month?  You know it's only March... it's a long way til December!

Hrmm... we should make predictions... when this year will Tony get those HHI points, and.... how many!   

Good luck to those waiting, and best wishes to the involved party at DVC that provides the estoppel info.

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15) *
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
deide71 ---------- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ------------ 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member *
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22?) 
*


----------



## Scotch

greenban said:
			
		

> Hey VAscubaGUY!
> 
> I called Jason at the TTS!
> 
> I passed ROFR!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Vero Beach 400 Points, December UY.
> 298 2005 Points available
> 400 2006 Points comming in.
> 
> I paid closing costs and 2006 MF.
> 
> $59.00 per point
> 
> New Member (grin)



WOW, $59 a point for VB!  Congrats!


----------



## Beca

Greenban....what a smokin' deal!!!  Congrats!!!

I'm wishing all those involved with the tragedy well, too.

 

Beca


----------



## jiggerj

greenban said:
			
		

> Take me off the ROFR list, I'm done for this year!



No!  	  Say it isnt so!!!  I live vicariously thru you!  LOL!!!

Congrats on a fabulous contract!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Ok, our second try at beating the ROFR monster with a small contract....

BWV, 50 Points, October Use Year, No Banked Points, All Coming on 10/1, $95 per point, buyer pays closing.

Wish us luck....

.....again.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15) *
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
deide71 ---------- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ------------ 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22?) *
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?) - non-member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

Paging Tom Morrow said:
			
		

> Ok, our second try at beating the ROFR monster with a small contract....
> 
> BWV, 50 Points, October Use Year, No Banked Points, All Coming on 10/1, $95 per point, buyer pays closing.
> 
> Wish us luck....
> 
> .....again.




I hope this one comes thru for ya!!!


----------



## greenban

I need my ROFR fix.

Shaking badly, fighting of the forces of addonotis!

I miss you guys!

-Tony

 and good luck to all


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Tony, Tony, Tony


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

"itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)"

Why, oh why must this process take so long? I have chewed my nails down to nothing. I will begin drinking this week to take the edge off.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

itsmyhappyplace said:
			
		

> "itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/9)"
> 
> Why, oh why must this process take so long? I have chewed my nails down to nothing. I will begin drinking this week to take the edge off.



I am also curious why some go through super fast and then others seem to take longer to go through.

I am on pins and needles also.  I am just superstituous about posting my stats until I hear something either way.  Suffice to say that it is a small contract.  My nails are almost down too.

Lets hope we hear something real soon.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

I said it before, but I would call.  I had to, it had been a month and it turned out it had passed weeks before and noone had  called me!  Not a big deal really, as it didn't change the process at all, as far as it being final.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

I have been calling at least once a week, but nothing yet. I am going to call again on Monday. I have this feeling that nobody will call me either when it happens.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

itsmyhappyplace said:
			
		

> I have been calling at least once a week, but nothing yet. I am going to call again on Monday. I have this feeling that nobody will call me either when it happens.




I was told I should have heard from the company doing the closing, but never did from them.  I finally did last week, with final papers, saying send money now..LOL!  But when it was first passed, they never sent me the email saying congrats you have passed ROFR like they should have.  So, two people dropped the ball basically on that it seems.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

I know what you mean about the closing company being a pain. One person told me my paperwork was sent to Disney for ROFR on March 9. Now when I call they are telling me it was March 14. Now the 30 day limit isn't up until April 14. Two more weeks of grinding my teeth are potentially ahead of me.


----------



## Steve's Girl

We just  received an e-mail yesterday from TTS that our 150 point contract for BWV passed ROFR ($81/point).  It was submitted to Disney on 3/20/2006.  Not quite sure how long the rest of the process will take.  We faxed signed documents to the closing company during the time we were waiting for the ROFR decision.  Now, I assume that we have to wait on estoppel.  They weren't kidding when they said it was an 8 week process!


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

Steve's Girl said:
			
		

> We just  received an e-mail yesterday from TTS that our 150 point contract for BWV passed ROFR ($81/point).  It was submitted to Disney on 3/20/2006.  Not quite sure how long the rest of the process will take.  We faxed signed documents to the closing company during the time we were waiting for the ROFR decision.  Now, I assume that we have to wait on estoppel.  They weren't kidding when they said it was an 8 week process!




Congratulations!!    Our contract is 200 points at $87/point. It went in on 3/14 and I just called to find out no reply from Disney yet on ROFR. I hope we are as lucky as you have been.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to Steve's Girl on passing ROFR!!  

Keep in touch with your agent during now and the closing for any questions that may come up.

Tom & Staff           

PS. We really appreciate your doing business with us!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

To those of you who are waiting to hear ROFR or Closing news, if you purchased through our company please let me know by PM with your name, what you purchased, and your agents name.  I WILL get right on it to let you know exactly where you are in the process!

Tom


----------



## Carneymom

We just passed ROFR last week on 110 pt SSR contract with Feb UY. We paid $80 per pt. We considered offering less but the agent suggested that it would risk not passing  ROFR so  we negotiated for the seller to pay 1/2 the closing costs instead. We also paid a prorated percentage of this years maintanance fees.
I think it took just about 6 weeks. Now we sent our closing papers and final payment in and have to wait a couple more weeks to get in the system. I hope it doesn't take too long. I want to book ressies for Nov.


----------



## Slakk

itsmyhappyplace said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!  Our contract is 200 points at $87/point. It went in on 3/14 and I just called to find out no reply from Disney yet on ROFR. I hope we are as lucky as you have been.



Well I spoke with DVC last week and they had 104 BCV pts available for Feb UY - not sure if that is good or bad for you but thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Boas

I just made my first DVC purchase (bought BCV via TSS)... submitted last Friday, wish me luck.


----------



## keys2kingdom

Boas said:
			
		

> I just made my first DVC purchase (bought BCV via TSS)... submitted last Friday, wish me luck.




More info please.  If you want    ya gotta give up the goods!


----------



## JimMIA

I'm glad to see this important thread finally where it belongs -- thanks Mods!   Good luck to everybody waiting.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

Slakk said:
			
		

> Well I spoke with DVC last week and they had 104 BCV pts available for Feb UY - not sure if that is good or bad for you but thought I would pass it along.



I hope that is not my 200 point being broken up. It seems that they are passing contracts at BCV with a lower price than my $87/pt. It would not make sense, but you never know.


----------



## Splash Mountain Fan

We recently passed ROFR on 100 SSR with a June UY @ $82 pp with 100 banked points also coming on in June. We just closed but still waiting to get in the system.


----------



## Joe&Peg

We are waiting on ROFR on 150 pts @ OKW with 30 points banked at $76 a point through TTS. We have 220 at BCV we bought last year on resale through TTS. Amazing how quickly we found we needed more points!!!


----------



## Plutofan

Plutofan said:
			
		

> You can add us on the wait list:
> 
> 170 Boardwalk October $85 point 170 points from 2004 that need to be used by 10/1/06, 170 points from 2005 and 170 coming on 10/1/06.  Buyer pays 2006 MF and selling costs



We just got the goods news that we passed on our contract.  You can move us off the waitlist for now until we find something new.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations on passing ROFR!!

Tom


----------



## greenban

Plutofan said:
			
		

> We just got the goods news that we passed on our contract.  You can move us off the waitlist for now until we find something new.



WOW oh WOW!

GREAT Contract, congrats!

-Tony


----------



## hwystr

We passed ROFR a few weeks back.

Stats: 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member


----------



## kimcat1

We got word today that we made it through.  200 points at Boardwalk Villas.  $85 a point.  Went to Disney on 3/20, passed ROFR on 3/31.     Now we just wait for paperwork.


----------



## ollie

Hi we just passed ROFR  OKW December UY 150 points $76 a point with 150 banked from 04 and 150 not used from 05   buyer pays maint and closing.  Ollie


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations, everyone! Welcome home!


----------



## NewBaloo

Congrats, Ollie.

I'm still waiting on my OKW ROFR, with tomorrow being the 30th day -- not sure why mine is taking sooooo long, while others seem to be passing quickly??  Hopefully this isn't a bad sign!


----------



## YoMickey

I have a secret!


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

YoMickey said:
			
		

> I have a secret!



Well.........................don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## MJTinNH

Just passed ROFR 3/31/06. OKW, 166 pts, Buyer to receive 6 borrowed pts from 2006 allocation, 107 pts from September 2006 allocation and all 166 pts from 2007 forward.  Buyer pays maintenance fees on 107 pts and closing costs.  $72.00 pt, final closing after 7/31/2006.

Happy to now own at OKW too.  Thank you Time Share Store!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Thank you Mary Jane!

We appreciate your doing business with us!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## YoMickey

Let's jsut say we're waiting for something?


----------



## Plutofan

We are back.  230 OKW December 230 2004 points that need to be used by 12/1/06 460 points coming on 12/1/06 Buyer pays 2006 MF and Closing costs.   $77 per point.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

NewBaloo said:
			
		

> Congrats, Ollie.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my OKW ROFR, with tomorrow being the 30th day -- not sure why mine is taking sooooo long, while others seem to be passing quickly??  Hopefully this isn't a bad sign!



It is 24 days for me on my BCV on Friday. I feel the same way you do. It seems that everyone else is getting a response so quickly. My escrow company told me that they have gone over the 30 day time frame in the past. It's Disney, they pretty much do what they want to really.


----------



## DOOGIERUNNER

As seller, we just got ROFR notice on 150 BWV Oct YY, all 150 points coming Oct 06, none for Oct 05.  Buyer offered $76pp and paid all closing costs and 06 dues.

I have a 200 point BVW contract that also sold for just over $75 same YY and conditions as above.  I'm assuming Disney will also exercise ROFR on it as well.  

Is it possible for me to decide to NOT execute on Disney's offer then try to relist?  I'm not sure if it's worth it for only a few more $$ pp.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Splash Mountain Fan said:
			
		

> We recently passed ROFR on 100 SSR with a June UY @ $82 pp with 100 banked points also coming on in June. We just closed but still waiting to get in the system.



I wanted to ask this question and sorry if I shouldn't be here, but you guys WILL know the answer.  

We passed ROFR on the 27th of last month I think it was...check the list.  Anyway, sent the check in and final papers to closing company just this week, they recieved on the 5th.  How long until we can actually book those points?  When are we in the system and how do we know we are?  Do we just sit and wait for the package from Disney, or can we act before that time?


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

NewBaloo said:
			
		

> Congrats, Ollie.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my OKW ROFR, with tomorrow being the 30th day -- not sure why mine is taking sooooo long, while others seem to be passing quickly??  Hopefully this isn't a bad sign!



Have you called them??  I was at day 30 as well and called and it turned out I had passed ROFR longggggg before, just no one had bothered to call and tell us.


----------



## NewBaloo

And evidently none of those times did they actually check on the status, but just said "no word yet".  As it turns out, Disney never received the contract and here I am a month later having to start all over - I found this out after asking about the status a 4th time, this time on day 30.  All I got was an email saying "sorry for the inconvenience".  I'm extremely agitated.  I'll hold off on saying who I used...for now.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Sorry for all your trouble NewBaloo, that is rough!  I wonder what happened and if the sellers are sitting around wondering what is going on as well?


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

NewBaloo said:
			
		

> And evidently none of those times did they actually check on the status, but just said "no word yet".  As it turns out, Disney never received the contract and here I am a month later having to start all over - I found this out after asking about the status a 4th time, this time on day 30.  All I got was an email saying "sorry for the inconvenience".  I'm extremely agitated.  I'll hold off on saying who I used...for now.



Oh my goodness! I would be so mad.   I am wondering now if I am in the same boat. I want to call Disney myself, but have been told not to by my escrow company. Trying to persuade seller to do so, but now he won't respond to my emails. I hate to be a pain to these people, but I am used to handling my own affairs and need to move on to something else if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

DOOGIERUNNER said:
			
		

> As seller, we just got ROFR notice on 150 BWV Oct YY, all 150 points coming Oct 06, none for Oct 05.  Buyer offered $76pp and paid all closing costs and 06 dues.
> 
> I have a 200 point BVW contract that also sold for just over $75 same YY and conditions as above.  I'm assuming Disney will also exercise ROFR on it as well.
> 
> Is it possible for me to decide to NOT execute on Disney's offer then try to relist?  I'm not sure if it's worth it for only a few more $$ pp.



Once a contract is submitted to Disney and it is ROFR'd, the sale to Disney is final.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

DOOGIERUNNER said:
			
		

> Is it possible for me to decide to NOT execute on Disney's offer then try to relist?  I'm not sure if it's worth it for only a few more $$ pp.



I am just curious why you would not want to accept Disney's offer.  You agreed to sell at that price.  You are getting your money either way.


----------



## Nedlo2

I've been reading the board for quite awhile now and figured it is time to post    Just talked to Leslie at TTS and was informed that the contracts for myself and my son [GoneQuackers] are being sent to Disney today for ROFR.   We are both currently non-members of the DVC and have the same offer on our contracts that tigger2on passed on ROFR last month.

 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 - 300 points will be available the day we're to close.  Buyer is paying closing cost 



			
				tigger2on said:
			
		

> tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6)
> Passed 3/16
> Waiting to close and hoping to book our 1st trip in early april for Sept???


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

NewBaloo said:
			
		

> And evidently none of those times did they actually check on the status, but just said "no word yet".  As it turns out, Disney never received the contract and here I am a month later having to start all over - I found this out after asking about the status a 4th time, this time on day 30.  All I got was an email saying "sorry for the inconvenience".  I'm extremely agitated.  I'll hold off on saying who I used...for now.



I have to thank you, because being 24 days for me today waiting on ROFR, I had to wonder if the same thing hadn't happened to me. Well not quite, but close. The escrow company had sent in the ROFR paperwork, but not a copy of the contract. Disney just ignored the request even though there was a note at the bottom of the ROFR paperwork with escrow contact information if anything else was needed. I had to pressure my seller to call and ask what the hold up was, and he found out that they were not going to even look at it without the contract. 

So thank you for forcing me to be aggresive with the seller and escrow company on this.


----------



## lovetoseemickey

I just got bad news. Disney used their ROFR. First timer  25 pt SSR   O points 25 coming Dec 2006. buyer pays closing and dues for the year  $85 per point

I am bummed! Does anybody get through ROFR?


----------



## Boas

just got through ROFR this week.  100 pnts @ BCV (5 bus days to be apprvd).

in the closing phase...  good luck to others


----------



## YoMickey

So did we! Just got off the phone with TTS this morning.  
200pts. at BCV. Plus 152 that I had the seller bank as part of my offer.
All points available starting December 1, 2006. 

The only reason I called TTS was that I saw Boas's post and had seen it had gone thru ROFR in 5 days. Jerry started the conversation with "I have some good news." All thats left now is the estoppel and some other paperwork....

Ours got submitted less than 2 weeks ago at $90/pt. I wasn't about to lose it so we offered the asking price. 

 I will call DVC Monday and cancel our waitlist request for BCV.


----------



## Slakk

YoMickey said:
			
		

> So did we! Just got off the phone with TTS this morning.
> 200pts. at BCV. Plus 152 that I had the seller bank as part of my offer.
> All points available starting December 1, 2006.
> 
> The only reason I called TTS was that I saw Boas's post and had seen it had gone thru ROFR in 5 days. Jerry started the conversation with "I have some good news." All thats left now is the estoppel and some other paperwork....
> 
> Ours got submitted less than 2 weeks ago at $90/pt. I wasn't about to lose it so we offered the asking price.
> 
> I will call DVC Monday and cancel our waitlist request for BCV.




COngratulations!  And since you were ahead of ME on the waitlist I am almost as happy as you!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, so much activity since I was away!  Congratz to all that passed, much   to those still waiting, and better luck on the next contracts for those that were ROFR'd!!!

Here's the updated list... please let me know if I missed anything (I had to go thru 4 or 5 pages of posts)... guess that's a small price to pay for spending 12 days at WDW and not getting online to check the Dis....   

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member *
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (???) $85, (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (???) $??, (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
*

WAITING:        
deide71 ---------- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ------------ 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member*
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?) - non-member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (???) $76, 30 banked pts (sub ???)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/6?) member
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing (sub 4/7)
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing (sub 4/7)
*


----------



## Joe&Peg

Our OKW purchase of 150 pts was for the April use year and was submitted on March 31. Sorry about leaving that out.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

WOW! Alot of activity going on around here. Vascubaguy summed it up, and are my sentiments as well!!

Best wishes to everyone,
Tom


----------



## Nedlo2

Both Nedlo2 and GoneQuackers are currently non-members.  Also buyer paying 2006 MN fees


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

lovetoseemickey said:
			
		

> I just got bad news. Disney used their ROFR. First timer  25 pt SSR   O points 25 coming Dec 2006. buyer pays closing and dues for the year  $85 per point
> 
> I am bummed! Does anybody get through ROFR?



It seems like Disney is expecially pushing the ROFR for new members on small contracts.  We just got ROFRed on a 30 point Vero Beach, 30 points to be used by this December with 30 more coming on 12/1.  Seller pays closing and we offered $87 per point.  I thought for sure because it was Vero Beach it would get through.  Oh well, what can you do?  Just try again I suppose.

We are in the same boat that I saw another member post.  We owned a contract last year and sold it because we didn't like the use year.  We should have just purchased a small add on to keep our foot in the door.  I think now the only way to get back in is to buy the starter package.


----------



## kimcat1

Sorry I left out some info.  Our UY is February.  For this year we get 29 points banked from 2005, 193 points from 2006 and then 200 points from 2007 and then on.  Buyer pays annual dues on 193 from 2006 allotment, sellers pays dues on the 7 they borrowed.  I think that is all I left out.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member *
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (AUG) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
deide71 ---------- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ------------ 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member*
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?) - non-member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/6?) member
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
*


----------



## wink13

TSS just called.  RATS!    

Wink13 ------------ 25 BCV (AUG) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member


Not suprised just disapointed.


----------



## wilderness01

Just wondering, how come there are barely any bought/sold/ROFR listed for larger than 200 point contracts for VWL? Is it a more undesirable property or do people just buy there and not sell? We have stayed there and like it for a more "quiet" vacation.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

wink13 said:
			
		

> TSS just called.  RATS!
> 
> Wink13 ------------ 25 BCV (AUG) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member
> 
> 
> Not suprised just disapointed.



Sorry it didn't go through.  I wonder if anyone has offered more than Disney's selling price like $100 or more on these small contracts and if they have gotten through.

To fill in the blanks on my ROFR.  It was submitted to Disney on 3/17 and ROFRed on 4/6.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Bummer!!!


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> Sorry it didn't go through.  I wonder if anyone has offered more than Disney's selling price like $100 or more on these small contracts and if they have gotten through.
> 
> To fill in the blanks on my ROFR.  It was submitted to Disney on 3/17 and ROFRed on 4/6.



I agree. If I am correct SSR is going for over $100/pt from Disney, but what is Disney reselling all of the other properties for right now? Wouldn't it just make sense to pay close to that price to avoid the headache of losing the chance to buy. I mean if you are trying to pick up an additional 25-50 points, what is a few extra dollars per point do to your bottom line?


----------



## vascubaguy

itsmyhappyplace said:
			
		

> I agree. If I am correct SSR is going for over $100/pt from Disney, but what is Disney reselling all of the other properties for right now? Wouldn't it just make sense to pay close to that price to avoid the headache of losing the chance to buy. I mean if you are trying to pick up an additional 25-50 points, what is a few extra dollars per point do to your bottom line?



I think the folks that are going after these smaller contracts and getting ROFRd are mostly non-members.  I would be curious to know if a member offered the same thing on one of these contracts if it would have went thru...

The agressive ROFR of the smaller contracts is a relatively new thing, and some go thru, some don't... hard to tell.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> *Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?) - non-member*



Please change non-member to MEMBER!  We beat the ROFR monster on 4/6.  Long live the small contract (even if you have to overpay to get one)!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

"Disney Gods"!


----------



## lovetoseemickey

Congrats!


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I think the folks that are going after these smaller contracts and getting ROFRd are mostly non-members.  I would be curious to know if a member offered the same thing on one of these contracts if it would have went thru...
> 
> The agressive ROFR of the smaller contracts is a relatively new thing, and some go thru, some don't... hard to tell.



I am currently a non-member waiting on BCV to pass ROFR, 200 pts @ $87/pt, and I was worried it wasn't enough. Although, I have a good feeling about it. But I will definitely be agresive if I wanted to add some points.  

For me it is about wanting to be sure I get the home resort I want. Unfortunately for me it is a popular one. But after staying all over for the last 15 years I finally decidet to make the leap. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

Paging Tom Morrow said:
			
		

> Please change non-member to MEMBER!  We beat the ROFR monster on 4/6.  Long live the small contract (even if you have to overpay to get one)!



Many congrats are in order.


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations     ... I hope to be joining you soon as a member, also playing the waiting game of ROFR   



			
				Paging Tom Morrow said:
			
		

> Please change non-member to MEMBER!  We beat the ROFR monster on 4/6.  Long live the small contract (even if you have to overpay to get one)!


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

Paging Tom Morrow said:
			
		

> Please change non-member to MEMBER!  We beat the ROFR monster on 4/6.  Long live the small contract (even if you have to overpay to get one)!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member *
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (AUG) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
deide71 ---------- 100 OKW (Mar) $75, 49 pts coming Mar '06, seller pays '05 MN fees and prorated '06 fees
belle3 ------------ 200 OKW (Feb) $72, all '06 points coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7), non-member
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14) - member*
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/6?) member
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Boy, I'm really surprised about the VB ROFR'd, small contract or not!

Bobbi


----------



## Joe&Peg

According to TTS, Disney waived ROFR on 4/5!!!!!

WE'RE IN AT OKW!!!


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations ... we're waiting on ours now .. submitted 4/7   


			
				Joe&Peg said:
			
		

> According to TTS, Disney waived ROFR on 4/5!!!!!
> 
> WE'RE IN AT OKW!!!


----------



## Plutofan

Plutofan said:
			
		

> We are back.  230 OKW December 230 2004 points that need to be used by 12/1/06 460 points coming on 12/1/06 Buyer pays 2006 MF and Closing costs.   $77 per point.



Our contract is getting submitted to Disney today April 11 to start the ROFR process.


----------



## Joe&Peg

Looking at our signature pictures, I just noticed we seem to have a thing for lighthouses. Now I have to find another resort with a lighthouse to buy in on.

Good Luck, Nedlo!!!!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Congratulations everyone that beat ROFR this week!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## icydog

Submitted March 1st- Passed Rofr April 1st

VB 170 @ 68 per point, December use year

Details:

170 banked from 2004 to be used before 12/1/2006
170 available now from 2005 
170 to come on December 1,2006

I was the buyer and I paid for all closing costs and maintenance for 2005 points.  I think I did very well -- this was the epidome of a stacked contract.


----------



## Nedlo2

WOW  .. stacked is right.  Congratulations ..    



			
				icy-dog said:
			
		

> Submitted March 1st- Passed Rofr April 1st
> 
> VB 170 @ 68 per point, December use year
> 
> Details:
> 
> 170 banked from 2004 to be used before 12/1/2006
> 170 available now from 2005
> 170 to come on December 1,2006
> 
> I was the buyer and I paid for all closing costs and maintenance for 2005 points.  I think I did very well -- this was the epidome of a stacked contract.


----------



## icydog

Nedlo2 said:
			
		

> WOW  .. stacked is right.  Congratulations ..




Yes, this one leaped off the page when I saw it. I got it through ******** Crawford at www.***********.com and I am very happy with the contract and her professionalism.  I sometimes rent my points out and most folks rent the WDW resorts within DVC's seven month timeframe, so this was a good deal for me. We also love Vero* even with the high maintenance.*

PS I see they edited my post to remove the link and the brokers name. If you want you can email or pm me for details.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Icy, Congratulations!!  That was a GREAT package!

Enjoy,
Tom


----------



## Plutofan

icy-dog said:
			
		

> Yes, this one leaped off the page when I saw it. I got it through ******** Crawford at www.***********.com and I am very happy with the contract and her professionalism.  I sometimes rent my points out and most folks rent the WDW resorts within DVC's seven month timeframe, so this was a good deal for me. We also love Vero* even with the high maintenance.*
> 
> PS I see they edited my post to remove the link and the brokers name. If you want you can email or pm me for details.



Christie at The Timeshare store has done a great job for me.  I was lucky enough to get 3 stacked contracts through them at great prices.  We got three years of points at Boardwalk for $85, three years of points at HH for $70 and hopefully 3 years of points at OKW for $77 (went to Disney today for ROFR).  The deals are out there you just need to watch the boards.  We also were able to negotiate a Vero contract for $59 per point.  You just need to monitor the listings and move fast.  Good Luck.


----------



## icydog

Plutofan said:
			
		

> Christie at The Timeshare store has done a great job for me.  I was lucky enough to get 3 stacked contracts through them at great prices.  We got three years of points at Boardwalk for $85, three years of points at HH for $70 and hopefully 3 years of points at OKW for $77 (went to Disney today for ROFR).  The deals are out there you just need to watch the boards.  We also were able to negotiate a Vero contract for $59 per point.  You just need to monitor the listings and move fast.  Good Luck.



Yes, I know Tom does a very good job as well as the broker I mentioned. They are both top drawer and very professional. I really wasn't looking for a big contract and this met my criteria, a small Vero Contract but the extra points were a lucky find.  I cannot believe anything, even Vero Beach, got through ROFR at $59, WOW!!

Tom if you come across any other contracts like Plutofan mentioned let me know.  I would like another WDW contract but will also entertain Vero or HH.


----------



## NYMomof4

Move me over to the PASS list!!! I just found out that Disney waived ROFR on my 50point HHI contract (Sept use year, 50 banked '05, 50 coming '06) $73/point.  Now I'll have to take another trip!LOL


----------



## T.E. Yeary




----------



## NewBaloo

Looks like I'm finally on my way .  I sure hope the closing process doesn't drag on as long as the ROFR process (5+ weeks)...

NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7), non-member


----------



## diznyfanatic

Oh heck, I wasn't going to do this (I've found out I'm superstitious since this process began    ), but add us to the waiting to pass ROFR list:

diznyfanatic --------- 100 BWV (Aug UY) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/11), non-member

Edited to congratulate and say welcome home to everyone who has recently passed ROFR!


----------



## wink13

Well if at first you don't succeed.

Wink13 --------------- 100 BCV (OCT) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing.  E-check down pymt made 4/13 - non-member

Tried for a smaller contract earlier this month hopefully this will have better luck.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member *
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ----------- 170 VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
*


ROFR'D:        
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11) member
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member *
Wink13 ------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11), non-member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, not sure how I got behind again!  

Sorry for the delay.  Congratz to all that passed and much luck to those still waiting for ROFR (or to close!!!).  

If I missed anything, please let me know and I'll get it updated asap...


----------



## diznyfanatic

sorry...see I'm already nervous!  That should say that our contract was submitted on 4/11/06.


----------



## NewBaloo

vascubaguy - just for clarity, my submission date was 3/7 (not 2/7).  I must have mistyped way back when. tks


----------



## keys2kingdom

wink13 said:
			
		

> Wink13 --------------- 100 BCV (OCT) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing.  E-check down pymt made 4/13 - non-member




SWEEEEET!!  Good luck!


----------



## icydog

NewBaloo said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm finally on my way .  I sure hope the closing process doesn't drag on as long as the ROFR process (5+ weeks)...
> 
> NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7), non-member




Sending you a PM


----------



## kmermaid

I've been meaning to send this in to add to the passed ROFR list:
Kmermaid---------150 BCV (Apr. UY) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated.  (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member *
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ----------- 170 VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11) member
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member *
Wink13 ------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11), non-member
*


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Just looking back at how lucky we were....

*ROFR'd: * 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing

*Passed:* 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing

For the $8 extra per point, we got 81 additional points.  Those points would have cost us $810 to rent.  So we actually had a net savings of $410 and can start making reservations for ourselves!

Thanks ROFR monster!


----------



## CPTJAK

Paging Tom Morrow said:
			
		

> Just looking back at how lucky we were....
> 
> *ROFR'd: * 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing
> 
> *Passed:* 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing
> 
> For the $8 extra per point, we got 81 additional points.  Those points would have cost us $810 to rent.  So we actually had a net savings of $410 and can start making reservations for ourselves!
> 
> Thanks ROFR monster!



That was a wise move, a few exter $ per point really isn't that much and you made it through ROFR!    Of course the other contract doesn't have to pay all those MFs


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## Nedlo2

You can move Nedlo2 and GoneQuackers to the MEMBER list ... we passed ROFR today.

Submitted 4/7 ... ROFR 4/19

Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

Nedlo2 said:
			
		

> You can move Nedlo2 and GoneQuackers to the MEMBER list ... we passed ROFR today.
> 
> Submitted 4/7 ... ROFR 4/19
> 
> Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
> GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member




Welcome Home!


----------



## wink13

Nedlo2 said:
			
		

> You can move Nedlo2 and GoneQuackers to the MEMBER list ... we passed ROFR today.
> 
> Submitted 4/7 ... ROFR 4/19
> 
> Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member
> GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7) non-member




CONGRATS!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ----------- 170 VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member *
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member*
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11) member
Wink13 ------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11), non-member


----------



## diznyfanatic

Woohoo!  Add us to the Passed ROFR list!  Jason from TTS just called and gave us the awesome news!  Can't wait to go on our first trip home to BWV!!

A huge amount of thanks to TTS and especially Jason, Jerry and Pat for their experience and assistance in helping us finally achieve our Disney dream.


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations       Looks like this is a good day for ROFR, I've seen at least four different ROFR approvals posted today    



			
				diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Add us to the Passed ROFR list!  Jason from TTS just called and gave us the awesome news!  Can't wait to go on our first trip home to BWV!!
> 
> A huge amount of thanks to TTS and especially Jason, Jerry and Pat for their experience and assistance in helping us finally achieve our Disney dream.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thanks Nedlo2 and a Congrats and Welcome Home to you too!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Congratulations,
Tom & Staff


----------



## gblast123

Great Sadness.  Disney hit me with 

"ROFR"

OKW, 620 pts, June Use year.  620 banked '05, 620 - '07  

$72.50 pt


----------



## wink13

gblast123 said:
			
		

> Great Sadness.  Disney hit me with
> 
> "ROFR"
> 
> OKW, 620 pts, June Use year.  620 banked '05, 620 - '07
> 
> $72.50 pt



Sorry to hear the news.     Hopefully the next one will go through.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ----------- 170 VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member *
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug ------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member *
gblast123 ------------ 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11) member
Wink13 ------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member


----------



## Disbug

WooHoo! Step 1 out of the way... *WE PASSED ROFR!* We are now on our way to becoming First Time Members! Contract is as follows: 290 OKW points (Sep UY), plus 290 banked from 2004, 290 from 2005, and 290 coming on 9/06. Buyer pays Closing. Seller pays Maintence fees on points from 2004, and 2005.
Price: $75/pt   

Submitted: *April 10*
Passed ROFR: *April 19*  

Good Luck to everyone else waiting! It is worth it! Now on to estoppel... 

Hmm... does anyone know where I can get an OKW DVC picture for my signature?   Thanks, I found one!


----------



## jekjones1558

Sweet contract, Disbug!  
*WELCOME HOME!*​


----------



## Plutofan

We can move our OKW contract to the pass list.  230 points passed 4/20.


----------



## wink13

Plutofan said:
			
		

> We can move our OKW contract to the pass list.  230 points passed 4/20.




CONGRATS!!!


----------



## M4travels

I wanted a small contract just for myself and just picked up 25 points at OKW from a private party.  Seemed to take forever to hear from Disney (submitted March 16 and passed April 19) but by hounding the closing service things sort of moved quickly on Tuesday and Wednesday.

OKW: 25 points, Oct UY, $95 per point, seller to pay closing costs.  25 points coming 10/06

Michael


----------



## T.E. Yeary

HOOOOOOOOORAY!!!


Congratulations,
Tom & Staff


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ----------- 170 VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member *
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug ------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels ---------- 25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member *
gblast123 ------------ 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14)
Wink13 ------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member


----------



## wink13

M4travels said:
			
		

> I wanted a small contract just for myself and just picked up 25 points at OKW from a private party.  Seemed to take forever to hear from Disney (submitted March 16 and passed April 19) but by hounding the closing service things sort of moved quickly on Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> OKW: 25 points, Oct UY, $95 per point, seller to pay closing costs.  25 points coming 10/06
> 
> Michael




NICE!!!


----------



## Disbug

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> Sweet contract, Disbug!
> *WELCOME HOME!*​



Thank you, jekjones! You are my first WELCOME HOME! And thanks also to Tom Yeary and his staff! They are staying on top of my contract so that it closes as soon as possible.


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

Please move me off of the waiting list. We passed ROFR today! After 37 long, agonizing days. I never thought it would happen.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Congratulations and Welcome Home to all who passed ROFR!   

gblast123 - So sorry to hear that your contract didn't fly.  Hopefully that means that your perfect match is out there waiting for you and will sail through next time!

itsmyhappyplace - Oh my, what on earth took so long?  I thought Disney only had 30 days in the ROFR process?     Very happy for you that it all worked out though, so Welcome Home!


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Congratulations and Welcome Home to all who passed ROFR!
> 
> gblast123 - So sorry to hear that your contract didn't fly.  Hopefully that means that your perfect match is out there waiting for you and will sail through next time!
> 
> itsmyhappyplace - Oh my, what on earth took so long?  I thought Disney only had 30 days in the ROFR process?     Very happy for you that it all worked out though, so Welcome Home!



Thank you. Apparently my escrow company had neglected to send Disney some of the required paperwork and waited for the escrow company to contact them to tell them. This was three weeks into documents being submitted to Disney.

Can someone tell me how long after closing on this will I have to wait to use or rent some of my points? I already have booked my trip for this year and will need to rent some, and would like to book for 2007.

Thanks


----------



## T.E. Yeary

WooooooooHooooooooo!!!!


Congratulations,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Poohstar

Please add us for passing an add-on for BCV 100 points. June use year. 100 points borrowed from 2007 coming on 6/1/06.  No points on 6/1/07 but all 100 may be borrowed from 2008. 

Priced at $84/pt.  Submitted 4/10, passed 4/19


----------



## wink13

Poohstar said:
			
		

> Please add us for passing an add-on for BCV 100 points. June use year. 100 points borrowed from 2007 coming on 6/1/06.  No points on 6/1/07 but all 100 may be borrowed from 2008.
> 
> Priced at $84/pt.  Submitted 4/10, passed 4/19



Congrats and welcome home.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ----------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb -------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban --------- 400 VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl ----- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom --------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan -- 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ---------- 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr ------------ 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ----------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas -------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow - 50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo --------- 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ----------- 170 VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 -------- 50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member *
Nedlo2 ------------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers ------ 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug ------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ---------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels ---------- 25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace -- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar --------- 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 --------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow -- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER (seller)- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ----- 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ---------- 30 VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member *
gblast123 ------------ 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe -------- 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 ------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member *
jeremys111 --------- 210 HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19) 
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21) - non-member
*


----------



## jeremys111

Put us on the wait list    210 HH(OCT) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming Buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19)


----------



## diswish

Please add us to the waitlist for 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees.  Sub 4/21, non-member.

Thanks to Jamie at TSS for making it easy so far!


----------



## vascubaguy

diswish said:
			
		

> Please add us to the waitlist for 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees.  Sub 4/21, non-member.
> 
> Thanks to Jamie at TSS for making it easy so far!



First of all, let me say welcome to the DIS!    

Then, let me wish you best of luck (and patience) with ROFR.


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

We just passed a few weeks ago, added 130 pts to SSR Feb UY, 78$ PP, 97 pts left from 06, just sent in closing papers and check this week.


----------



## Poohstar

wink13 said:
			
		

> Congrats and welcome home.



Thank you wink13, I couldn't believe we passed it, I must have read the confirmation email from Jerry hundred times.  Although we stayed at the BCV a few times before, I look forward to our first stay there as a BCV owner.


----------



## jeremys111

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> First of all, let me say welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Then, let me wish you best of luck (and patience) with ROFR.


O yeah I forgot were non-member also


----------



## diswish

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> First of all, let me say welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Then, let me wish you best of luck (and patience) with ROFR.




Thanks!  Actually, I've been visiting DIS for 6 years. Just kinda shy so my last posts (2001?) don't show up!  Most of my DVC info is from the generous members here.  And I'm an optimist - if this doesn't pass that just means there is another contract that is meant to be ours!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Congratulations,
Tom & Staff


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess -210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend -------  92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer -------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170  HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 --------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ------------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ----------------  68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone -------------  75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160  VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member *
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member *
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member *
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19) - non-member
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21) - non-member
*


----------



## BWVNUT

Hi - Question - I noticed on a couple of listings you have for passing ROFR there are points that are available from '04 - it was my understanding that you could only bank 1 year. . . so how are there '04 points left?  

We recently got two contracts thru ROFR:

130 BWV September 
150 BWV March 51 pts left from 06    and all 150 going forward (working w/TTS - thanks, Jerry!)

Thanks!


----------



## BWVNUT

sorry for the    in the middle of my post - my little one was playing while I got for a second. . . 

I'm actually


----------



## BWVNUT

Oh yea, and duh, 150 pts are at $83


----------



## vascubaguy

BWVNUT said:
			
		

> Hi - Question - I noticed on a couple of listings you have for passing ROFR there are points that are available from '04 - it was my understanding that you could only bank 1 year. . . so how are there '04 points left?
> 
> We recently got two contracts thru ROFR:
> 
> 130 BWV September
> 150 BWV March 51 pts left from 06    and all 150 going forward (working w/TTS - thanks, Jerry!)
> 
> Thanks!



Those '04 points that folks are mentioning were banked into the '05 UY.  So, for someone who has a December UY, the '04 points technically didn't come available for use until Dec. 1, 2005 and they will expire November 30, 2006.  Those are ones most refer to has "fully loaded".

Oh, btw, congratz!!!

I'll add you to the list in the next post.  If you want to fill in the ?'s I have on there, just post again and I'll get them updated.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess -210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend -------  92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer -------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170  HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 --------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ------------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ----------------  68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone -------------  75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160  VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member *
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member *
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member *
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19) - non-member
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21) - non-member
*


----------



## BWVNUT

BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $?? said:
			
		

> thanks for answer on the 04 points - now I understand!
> 
> 
> Here are my answers on the blanks:
> 
> 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked points (submitted 2/7 & passed 2/22)
> 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (submitted 4/13 & passed 4/20)


----------



## Inkmahm

"Addonitis" got us already not even 2 months after closing on our first 150 pt contract at BWV. So, add us to the list of those waiting to hear on ROFR.  Again.

We just wrote the check for the deposit today on a contract for 
150 points at VWL (AUG) $85, 138 banked 2005 points already banked to 2006, all '06 points coming.  I imagine it goes to ROFR mid-next week.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
PapaBear06 ---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess -210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend -------  92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer -------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170  HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 --------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ------------ 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ----------------  68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone -------------  75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160  VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?) *
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney ---------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------   25 VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24) -non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19) - non-member
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21) - non-member *
*


----------



## Inkmahm

You can delete me from the "waiting" list for the 150 points at VWL.  After reading the board and talking to my guide, we decided to not do the Aug use year contract. Although it is a good deal, we are going to stick with all points being October use year.

So, I am now on the wait list with the board sponsor for October points at VWL and will also get on the waitlist with Disney for the October points.  I don't really need them now, we'd be banking the 2005 points anyway.  So I can wait for a bit.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

So excited! (Can you tell?)

Just got the call that our second Vero Beach contract made it through!

25 point Vero Beach March use year, all of this years points, $92 per point and seller pays the closing costs.  Non member (Actually was member, then sold because didn't care for use year, then got ROFRed, and now we are back in!)

WooHoooooooooooooooooooo!!!

edited to add: submitted 3/27 rec'd answer 4/24


----------



## IBELIEVE2

Hi everyone, I have been reading these boards for quite a while and have come out of hiding to thank you all for all the helpful info, we just passed ROFR new members for $85 170 BWV points Aug UY 108 banked 05' pts. all 06' pts. buyer pays 06' MF and closing costs. (submitted 4/10/06 passed 4/24/06)

We are so excited!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

*WELCOME HOME, NEIGHBOR!​*


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19) *
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24) 
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19) - non-member
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21) - non-member


----------



## Pocahantas

Add us to the list of those waiting to hear on ROFR!  

100 BCV points with a June use year, $95 per point.  All 2006 points coming in June, buyer pays closing and 06 maint. fees.  Sent to Disney on 4/19 - non-member.  This is our very first time trying to buy in.


----------



## CPTJAK

Add us to the list:

$83 BCV, Feb Use Year 170 points coming 2007, 12 current points,  sub 4/25/2006 , buyer pays closing, no maint. fees until 2007, non member


----------



## DOOGIERUNNER

Disney exercised ROFR on two of our contracts we sold.

Terms:  150 & 200 Octovber BWV contracts, $75 and $76 pp, buyer to pay all closing costs.  No 2005 points, all points coming Oct 2006.


----------



## LisaS

DOOGIERUNNER said:
			
		

> Disney exercised ROFR on two of our contracts we sold.
> 
> Terms:  150 & 200 Octovber BWV contracts, $75 and $76 pp, buyer to pay all closing costs.  No 2005 points, all points coming Oct 2006.


I'm sorry for your buyers, but it isn't surprising Disney snapped those up. I don't think anything below $82-$84/point would have much chance of passing.


----------



## Joe&Peg

We're back on the list with another contract. 100 points, BWV, April use year, $86 a point. All 2006 points currently available. It should get submitted within the next few days for ROFR.


----------



## Cinderpals

DOOGIERUNNER said:
			
		

> Disney exercised ROFR on two of our contracts we sold.
> 
> Terms:  150 & 200 Octovber BWV contracts, $75 and $76 pp, buyer to pay all closing costs.  No 2005 points, all points coming Oct 2006.



    Wow!  Those contracts would have been in danger of being rofred last year too.  I'm sure your buyers will find other BWV contracts to buy.   It's a great resort and UY.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19) *
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24) 
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19) *
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
*

WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19) - non-member
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21) - non-member *
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19) - non-member
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25) - non-member
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28) - member
*


----------



## Inkmahm

DOOGIERUNNER said:
			
		

> Disney exercised ROFR on two of our contracts we sold.
> 
> Terms:  150 & 200 Octovber BWV contracts, $75 and $76 pp, buyer to pay all closing costs.  No 2005 points, all points coming Oct 2006.


I'm curious why you were selling so cheap?

My guide told me Disney might let a cheap contract go through if you were selling to a relative.


----------



## Joe&Peg

TTS advises that the 100 pt. BWV contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR today, April 28.


----------



## greenban

Inkmahm said:
			
		

> I'm curious why you were selling so cheap?
> 
> My guide told me Disney might let a cheap contract go through if you were selling to a relative.



Yes, but I believe you request a ROFR waiver from Disney!

-Tony


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

woohoo! just got an email notice from TSS, that our add on at SSR of 130 pts has closed. We should be in the system by may 9th. That was a smooth transaction no hitches and very fast, thank you TSS.


----------



## NewBaloo

Congratualtions MAINEiac, I know how you feel...

We closed yesterday on the following:

NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member, closed 4/28

After unfortunate delays with the ROFR process, *kudos to Jerry and Tom at The Timeshare Store* for going the extra mile and getting the deal closed quickly -- I really appreciate their efforts!   

Hopefully I can book next week!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations!!

Thanks for doing business with us!!!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## jeremys111

Please move us over   
Just got the email from Timeshare that we made it     Thanks for the fast and great work guys.


----------



## bugmenot

We just (4/29) received word that our offer passed Disney's ROFR. Here are the details:

Property: SSR
Points: 160
Use Year: FEB
Price/Point: $80.5
(all 2006 points available now)

Here we go!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24) *
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19) - non-member
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25) - non-member
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28) - member


----------



## diswish

Received a phone message 4/30 that we passed ROFR. (100 OKW, Sep UY, $80)


----------



## wink13

diswish said:
			
		

> Received a phone message 4/30 that we passed ROFR. (100 OKW, Sep UY, $80)



Congrats!!!


----------



## Plutofan

Congratulations Neighbor


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations ...


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

We really do appreciate your doing business with us!!

PS. Remember to stop by the office when you're in town to pick up your "GIFT BASKET" to use at the resort.  You'll be glad you did!!!


----------



## Joe&Peg

Our BWV contract passed ROFR today!!!!!!!! 

It's time to


----------



## Stacy6355

I made an offer to purchase a DVC contract last Friday and received the waiver today by Disney, in less than a week.

Stacy


----------



## michellek.

We did not make it through ROFR.  Actually, it went very smoothly--Disney honored the original terms of the contract, and we had our money two weeks later!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz Joe&Peg!    

Stacey and Michellek, if you want me to update you on the list, please provide me with similar info as listed below and I'll get you on there.

Thanks!  Good luck to those still waiting!   

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member *
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25) - non-member


----------



## Pocahantas

You can move me over to the PASSED list also          !!!

I got the call today from Jason while sitting in the Orlando airport waiting for my flight.  My sister and I had lunch at Beaches & Cream less than 2 hours before I got that wonderful call!!!!

Thanks Jason!!!  And Tom, that Gift Basket is a wonderful gift that I very much enjoyed!!!!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

I'm delighted to hear all went well for you!!

We really do appreciate your doing business with us!!

Happy "magical" vacationing,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Gizmo1951

30 points HH -New Member
Passed ROFR Less than 10 days
Closed End Of April

30 Points Hilton Head
Sent To Disney 4/17/06
Passed ROFR 4/30/06
Waiting for closing Papers

Thanks SO Much To TimeShare Store!!
Especially To Jamie!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Thank you!!!  I'll make sure Jamie knows about your post.  

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

PS. We really do appreciate your doing business with us! Remember to pick up your "GIFT BASKET" to enjoy at the resort!


----------



## smokinnj

Hello all and greetings from the sunny coast of Jersey.
We were just informed that we have passed muster and are now looking to close in time to visit in August 06.  
300 points at Vero Beach resort @ $68.00 a point plus last years 269 (banked) with a use year of June (another 300 coming). Only had to pay for the upcoming maint not the 269. $585.00 to close 
HOME RUN    
Long time WDW fan since it opened. Stayed at Contemporary Hotel 2 months after oficial opening and have been calling The Wilderness Lodge Home for the past 4 years now. Finally decided to buy in  Probably spent far too much in just paying regular hotel rates. Very happy to STOP PAYIN RENT and Now OWN


----------



## Nedlo2

smokinnj said:
			
		

> Hello all and greetings from the sunny coast of Jersey.
> We were just informed that we have passed muster and are now looking to close in time to visit in August 06.
> 300 points at Vero Beach resort @ $68.00 a point plus last years 269 (banked) with a use year of June (another 300 coming). Only had to pay for the upcoming maint not the 269. $585.00 to close
> HOME RUN
> Long time WDW fan since it opened. Stayed at Contemporary Hotel 2 months after oficial opening and have been calling The Wilderness Lodge Home for the past 4 years now. Finally decided to buy in  Probably spent far too much in just paying regular hotel rates. Very happy to STOP PAYIN RENT and Now OWN



Congratulations     We passed ROFR on 4/19 and just sent in our closing paperwork and $$ to close on our contract for SSR at the end of May.  We can't wait to make our first visit HOME.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member*
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (?) ????? (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (?) ????? (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25) - non-member


----------



## CPTJAK

Just got notified the Disney has purchased my BCV.  

so I guess it starts all over?  I offered the asking price but thought it was low, should have offered more I guess but when I saw this;

_Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)_

I thought it had a chance to pass as well.


----------



## plutofreak

Just returned from the World on Friday and found out Saturday

I passed

170 pts OKW, Use year April, 170pts 06', $78 per point.  No fees until 07'

It has always been my dream to purchase points when I graduated.  Graduated January, Member May

Yeah


----------



## Joe&Peg

Many thanks to Kristie and the rest of the gang at TTS!!!!!


----------



## wink13

Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, seller paying closing (sub 4/17?) - non-member

Just wanted to let you know this contract was not submitted to Disney until May 3, 2006.  Delay in the contract signature from seller.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30) *
plutofreak ----------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) *
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member
*


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member


----------



## Disney MAINEiac

Congrats Plutofreak   doesn't it just make u want to turn right around and go right back


----------



## jar

Just passed!  Took six months to make the decision then two months to find the right listing, but DVC only took one week to waive.

150 BWV points, Dec. use year, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December, $86

Thanks TSS folks!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

We really do appreciate your doing business with us!!


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30) *
plutofreak ----------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ------------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) *
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member
*


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member


----------



## Terpy

Terpy ------------ 50 OKW (SEP) $92.50, no pts until 2006, Seller pays closing, seller pays 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, ROFR waived 5/10) non-member


----------



## pickles

Well, they must have recieved my deposit today as my resale listing was removed from the website..either that or an evil troll stole it!
So, we are one step closer to owning OKW..now we wait to see what Disney does I guess


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ----------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ------------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11) *
Terpy ---------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk ---------------150 BWV (Nov) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Nov, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/9) - non-member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) *
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member
*


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to all those that have passed, and    to all those who are in the process.



			
				pickles said:
			
		

> Well, they must have recieved my deposit today as my resale listing was removed from the website..either that or an evil troll stole it!
> So, we are one step closer to owning OKW..now we wait to see what Disney does I guess



Pickles, congratz on finding a contract and best of luck with the ROFR process!  If you post the details of your deal, I'll add it to the list.   

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## skunk

Skunk-----150 BWV (Dec) $82, 95 pts from '05, and all '06 pts coming DEC, no closing costs, buyer pays  '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12)

Renting points for 2 trips in 2005 got us hooked on BWV and Epcot.  Already rented points for next 2 trips, but when they say "Welcome Home"  this October, it will be true!!


----------



## mommacat56

Just notified by TTS that my contract passed.  Feb. use year; 230 points @$73 per point.  110 pts. left for 2006; 230 points coming for 2007.  Buyer pays MT on 110 useable points for 2006 and closing costs.  Submitted 5/4, passed 5/9.  Been an OKW member since 1991 (210 points @ $51)!  Just love it, so I added more.  Haven't lost a point by not booking something every year.  This year, we went on a Disney cruise at New Years!  They treat DVC members very well on the cruises with members only activities and such.

Just waiting to close now.  Good luck to all waiting to hear...mommacat56


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ----------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ------------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11) *
Terpy ---------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk ---------------150 BWV (Nov) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Nov, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/9) - non-member
mommacat56 -------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
*


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) *
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member
*


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member


----------



## pickles

you can list me as waiting, mine was sent out for ROFR yesterday(maybe this am) 

OKW 190 pt - 19 points currently available and 190 coming on 8/1/06. Priced at $74 per point.  seller pays prorated annual fees

sent for ROFR 5/11/06


----------



## explorer1977

you can add us to the waiting list as well.  50 points at OKW, sept use year, all 2006 and 2007 points.  Buyer pays closing and 2006 annual fees.  Submitted for ROFR 05/12/06.

Here is hoping all goes well


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ----------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ------------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk ---------------150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 -------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member


ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member *
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11)
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12) *


----------



## explorer1977

oh sorry, Our contract was at $85.00 per point,


thanx


----------



## cbjl

I thought there was no Nov UY??
Did Skunk (passed 5/9) mean Oct??


----------



## skunk

should have read as follows:

Skunk-----150 BWV (Dec) $82, 95 pts from '05, and all '06 pts coming DEC, no closing costs, buyer pays  '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

We just learned we passed ROFR on the following contract:

150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 pts from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (Submitted 5/12-Passed 5/16).  Buyer pays closing w/no reimbursement for MF's.  Existing member.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Just wanted to add that I can't believe how fast these recent contracts have been making it through ROFR lately...either Disney has changed the process of evaluating resales, or SSR must still be selling like hotcakes!!!


----------



## pickles

pickles said:
			
		

> you can list me as waiting, mine was sent out for ROFR yesterday(maybe this am)
> 
> OKW 190 pt - 19 points currently available and 190 coming on 8/1/06. Priced at $74 per point.  seller pays prorated annual fees
> 
> sent for ROFR 5/11/06




Count us as OKW owners! Disney waived today. pretty quick, just submitted last week. Took them less than a week.


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz calypso and pickles!!!   

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------- 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 ----------- 30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ----------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ------------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member *
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
*

ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member *
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12) *


----------



## klaubaugh

We just got noticed that ours passed ROFR.

BWV - Mar UY - All 150 pts from '05, All '06 and '07 as well. $86 per pt. Buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance fees. Submitted 5/15. Passed 5/16. Woo hoo! Thanks Jaki!! We are members already at SSR.


----------



## explorer1977

wow, these contracts are getting through ROFR so fast.  I hope we hear about ours soon but I think it will take longer since it is a small contract


----------



## m1ckeym0use1

We're still waiting to hear on ours too.

SSR 100 pts, Dec UY.  100pts banked and 100 coming 12/1/06.  $85.  Sent to Disney 5/12/06.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member *
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
*

ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, rofr'd 5/8) - non-member


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member *
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12) 
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12)
*


----------



## explorer1977

Well we just heard about the 50 point OKW contract and Disney has ROFR'D the contract.  I was surprised a little that the one contract got through at $92.50 with the seller paying dues and closing where I was paying dues and closing that put the cost per point at $95.66.  But we were kind of expecting it would not make it through.  Oh well we will just have to try again.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

Explorer1977,
When the buyer pays the closing costs I don't think that it is included in the price per point calculations for ROFR.  I could be wrong.  But the thinking is that if the buyer is paying the closing, that is a cost that Disney won't have to pay because they do their own closing.

However, if the price is bumped up and the seller is paying for the closing, then Disney has to pay the bumped up price if they want it.


Our seller paid the closing on our small package purchase.  We tried twice and got through ROFR on the second package.

I think $95 is the going rate for small packages for new members to get through.  Anything less than that is lucky.  Our's was $92, but it was Vero Beach so I think that played a part or they just felt sorry for us.    

 Pixie Dust for your next purchase!

edited to add for new members


----------



## StacyPop

We just made it through with our 50 add on pts-at $70 a pt for VB!  Woohoo!


----------



## allflgirl

Hi all,

Thanks to all who's keeping this tread going.  I've been watching this tread for sometime now.

Can you please add me to those who are waiting to pass ROFR?  Here's the details:

allflgirl ----- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points (banked), all '06 points and all '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15) non-member

Thanks!
Julia


----------



## Plutofan

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> Explorer1977,
> When the buyer pays the closing costs I don't think that it is included in the price per point calculations for ROFR.  I could be wrong.  But the thinking is that if the buyer is paying the closing, that is a cost that Disney won't have to pay because they do their own closing.
> 
> However, if the price is bumped up and the seller is paying for the closing, then Disney has to pay the bumped up price if they want it.
> 
> 
> Our seller paid the closing on our small package purchase.  We tried twice and got through ROFR on the second package.
> 
> I think $95 is the going rate for small packages for new members to get through.  Anything less than that is lucky.  Our's was $92, but it was Vero Beach so I think that played a part or they just felt sorry for us.
> 
> Pixie Dust for your next purchase!
> 
> edited to add for new members



I have been down this road five times in the past year.  So far 5 for 5.  Disney factors in the selling cost, maintenance fees and the selling price in the determination of ROFR.  I believe that this is a little leeway for existing members.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## pickles

explorer1977 said:
			
		

> Well we just heard about the 50 point OKW contract and Disney has ROFR'D the contract.  I was surprised a little that the one contract got through at $92.50 with the seller paying dues and closing where I was paying dues and closing that put the cost per point at $95.66.  But we were kind of expecting it would not make it through.  Oh well we will just have to try again.



Wouldn't it be better and cheaper and less risky to just go direct thru Disney for something like this?
Heck, SSR would be cheaper direct as add on..you can still book your home resort and then use the add on points as needed...right?

Just wonderging the logic for this?


----------



## explorer1977

It would be great if we could get 50 points through Disney but we are not existing members (but I really wish I was).  Thanks though and we are just waiting to try again


----------



## m1ckeym0use1

Just found out we passed today, yay! (I was a little concerned it was borderline being a smaller contract).

m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12)


----------



## allflgirl

Congrats!  m1ckeymOuse1.  Hopefully, we'll be neighbors.  I'm waiting on 150 point contract for SSR submitted on 5/15.  Depending on how quickly your's was approved, I should hear something next week.

Enjoy going home for the first time!

Julia


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations m1ckeym0ouse1     I know it was a good feeling when we heard we passed ROFR for our SSR contract in April.  We've already made our reservations for our first trip 'HOME'


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## satman1962

Waiting here also:

satman1962---100 BCV(Feb), 95$, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06 buyer payes closing and MN fees for '06


----------



## JamieW

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> Explorer1977,
> 
> I think $95 is the going rate for small packages for new members to get through.  Anything less than that is lucky.  Our's was $92, but it was Vero Beach so I think that played a part or they just felt sorry for us.



Not always at $95. I didn't want to say anything until I heard from Disney either way, but I just got ROFR'd on a 38-point BWV contract. $95 per point. No points until March '07. Seller paid closing. Submitted 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17. Maybe they had to give it extra thought. Oh well. I thought it would get through. I guess not, since I'm a non-member.


----------



## sigillaria

Found answer.


----------



## vascubaguy

PASSED:      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members *
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
*

ROFR'D:        
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member *
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
*


WAITING:        
DVCforMe ------------ 310 OKW (Sep) $76, 130 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/7?) - member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3) - non-member *
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15) non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19?)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18) non-member
*


----------



## U2FanHfx

HI All,

Count us in as waiting (fingers crossed) for the following contract:
U2FanHfx ----------- 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18) non-member


----------



## csmommy

I can't believe it!!!    

csmommy...................70(feb) OKW $78 a point plus half m/t reimbursed for the year 2006 with all 06 points plus $400 closing cost. 

 I can't wait to here "Welcome Home" in OKW! - I was a non-member.

It took less then a week.


----------



## wink13

Move me over to passed!      

Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, '06 coming, no closing cost (sub 5/3) - non-member 

Just waiting on the closing then it's to the Beach -- that's Beach Club Villas anyway.


----------



## Nedlo2

wink13 said:
			
		

> Move me over to passed!
> 
> Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, '06 coming, no closing cost (sub 5/3) - non-member
> 
> Just waiting on the closing then it's to the Beach -- that's Beach Club Villas anyway.



 Contratulations


----------



## U2FanHfx

Wow....that's great!  Congrats!

 

Regs,

Chad


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to all that recently passed... and good luck to those still waiting!   

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19) *
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member 
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15) non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19?)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18) non-member


----------



## stenogoddess

I can't believe it, but we finally did it!  I almost hyperventilated when I wrote the deposit check and now I'm so excited I can hardly stand myself.  I have to admit that through all this time researching it and researching it, I thought I would be cool as a cumber when it came time to do it.  Instead, it would seem I'm a giant dork!    

So put me and the DH down for 100 pts at VWL Sept. use year at 87 per point.


----------



## satman1962

We're In!!!  Move us over to passed!  Can't wait for that first trip home.



satman1962---100 BCV(Feb), 95$, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06 buyer payes closing and MN fees for '06


----------



## Barb0829

double post


----------



## Barb0829

just passed ROFR at VB
175 points total contrat @ $67 per point
42 banked points from 2005
175 points from 2006 allocation
175 points from 2007 allocation

we submitted our paperwork friday to timeshare & we heard back from them today...total time 5 days including the weekend


----------



## U2FanHfx

This just in....WE ARE IN!!!

Mickey passed on the contract 3 hours ago (sorry for the late post)   

Thanks to everyone for the support.

Regs,

CJM


----------



## TOUCHE

This is my second time purchasing through TSS. (nice people). I signed & faxed over my papers for purchasing 220 OKW on Monday afternoon & received notification this afternoon (Wednesday) that Disney is waiving their right to purchase.


----------



## Dis13

Add us to the list too   

80 Points at OKW. All points for 2005 (banked) and 2006.  April UY.  $90.50.  Seller pays closing costs and MF.  Non-member (until today!)  Submitted on 5/23 - found out we passed this morning (5/25).


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, congratz to all that passed (and so quickly!).  If I posted your info up there with ?'s, if you don't mind filling in the blanks there I'll update the list.

Thanks!

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member *
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15) non-member *
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87 (sub 5/25?) - non-member*


----------



## csmommy

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Wow, congratz to all that passed (and so quickly!).  If I posted your info up there with ?'s, if you don't mind filling in the blanks there I'll update the list.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member



I am sorry I do not know the exact date it was submitted, but I do know it was within a week of being approved.  Thank you so much for keeping this list so current & accurate.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## Jacksmom99

I just checked my email and had a noticed that we passed ROFR!!!!  61 OKW points March UY, all '06 points available, $78 per point, buyer paid closing costs.  We faxed the papers on 5/18 and heard today....one week, not bad!!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member *
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15) non-member *
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87 (sub 5/25?) - non-member*


----------



## MichaelH

We just made it through.  It was sent for ROFR on 5/18/06 and was waived on 5/24/06.  It was for 210 points at BWV.


----------



## Lady's Tramp

Hi group...have enjoyed reading many of the posts.  We're big Disney freaks and have talked about the DVC for years but finally took the plunge.  Bid $82/pt for 200 Pts at SSR (Use Year - March)  164 pts avail in 2006, all 200 avail in 2007.  Maintenance fees still due for the 2006 allocation of 164 pts.  Should I be concerned about ROFR or is this a fair price?

Thanks in advance.  Looking forward to being an active member of the forum.

Lady's Tramp (Tony)


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz MichaelH!

Tony, I'd say you have a good shot at passing since you are going for a larger contract than the 150 minimum, but I'm wondering if it isn't borderline.  We'll stir up as much pixie dust as we can to help it along though!  Keep us posted!    

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member *
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15) non-member *
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?) - non-member 
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/26) - non-member
*


----------



## CPTJAK

BCV 150 pts Sept Use Year, 0 current pts, all 150 9/2006, $90, buyer pays closing, no MFs

Sorry jumped gun not submitted yet


----------



## Cinderpals

CPTJAK said:
			
		

> BCV 150 pts Sept Use Year, 0 current pts, all 150 9/2006, $90, buyer pays closing, no MFs
> 
> Sorry jumped gun not submitted yet




PiXie dust for you!!


----------



## explorer1977

Round 2 for us as well,
50 HH, Dec use year with 15 2006 pts. comming at $84.00 per point,  Seller pays all 06 maintenance fees and closing costs. Submitted May 30, 2006

Here is hoping for some better luck this time around

Michael


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

to all waiting to pass ROFL...


----------



## allflgirl

I just got notified that Disney passed on our contract.   *We're in **baby!!*   I should be receiving the closing docs in 2 weeks.  I can't wait to make my first trip home, hopefully sometime in September.

Thanks all for the pixie dust!  It worked for me.

Julia


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

allflgirl said:
			
		

> I just got notified that Disney passed on our contract.   *We're in **baby!!*   I should be receiving the closing docs in 2 weeks.  I can't wait to make my first trip home, hopefully sometime in September.
> 
> Thanks all for the pixie dust!  It worked for me.
> 
> Julia



Congratulations!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) *
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?) - non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/26) - non-member*
explorer1977 --------  50 HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30) - non-member
*


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations!!               
For those that are still waiting....  Hang in there!!


----------



## greenban

Must fight the urge......

Must maintain my 'clean' status!

Congrats to all recent ROFR slayers!

Boy do I want to play!

-Tony


----------



## jcanary

We have just placed an offer for 100 ssr points, none coming until 2/07 and then only 85 of them for $80 a point. 2 years ago we sold our OKW points and just can't stand to be without any.


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations allflgirl


----------



## diznyfanatic

Tony, has it been a while since your last add-on fix hun?    

Seriously, you are my DVC HERO!      Maybe we need to get you one of those Superman type outfits, with the teeny trunks and the shiny tights and a cape that has a big *D* emblazoned on it...and we shall call you....DVCMAN!!!   

Congratulations to everyone who passed!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

If Tony buys anymore points I think he deserves his own parking spot on the ROFR Thread:


----------



## Lady's Tramp

Just received word today that our contract for SSR (164 pts in 2006/200 pts in Mar 2007; $82/pt) just went to Disney for review.  Fingers Crossed!  

Also just booked the three night Disney Cruise for April! (our third)  So excited!!!  Went on a Carnival Cruise three months ago and didn't have the heart to burst the youth counselor's bubble when she was bragging about their kid's area (about 1,500 SQ/FT).  She was young and obviously naive...  We vowed then and there, if were ever going to cruise again and if we had any say in it, it was DCL or nothing!

Still wondering if we bid too low.  Would hate to go through this and have it rejected.  Went through the Timeshare Store and were told it shouldn't be a problem.  Still...

Can anyone give me hints on how to make a signature for my posts?  I look at the text editor and all I see is Greek!!!

Peace and pixie dust to all!

Lady's Tramp (Tony)


----------



## allflgirl

Lady's Tramp,

I just passed ROFR this week on a contract for Sarasota Springs.  I bid $81 per point on a 150 contract that has all '05 points banked into '06, all '06 points available and all points coming on 3/07.  I think you've got a good solid bid on your hands and here's some pixie dust for you for good luck.

       

Also, good luck for everyone else waiting and here's your pixiedust.

       

Julia


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) *
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?) - non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31) - non-member*
explorer1977 --------  50 HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30) - non-member
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07 (sub 6/1?) - non-member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

allflgirl said:
			
		

> I just passed ROFR this week on a contract for Sarasota Springs.



Ahem.... Saratoga Springs...   

Oh..., Tony... I'll be waiting for your post indicating that you are "waiting" but can't tell us what, where, how much until after it passes...


----------



## greenban

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> If Tony buys anymore points I think he deserves his own parking spot on the ROFR Thread:



Calypso!

That is the FUNNIEST sign I have ever seen!  Can I actually purchase one for my house?

-Tony

LMAO!

ETA:  Feeling Guilty, I did a web search and found several companies that will make 'real' parking signs like the GREAT example above.  Yahoo, DW has my next anniversary present all done!


----------



## Lady's Tramp

Hey All!  Thanks for all the Pixie Dust!  Got notice from the Timeshare store this afternoon that Disney had waived the ROFR and approved our purchase of 200 PTS at SSR for $82 per point (2 Day turnaround - Submitted on 05/31; approved on 06/02).

Yippee!!!  Can't wait!  Am told that closing should take place in Mid-July.  (Six weeks...does this seem long?)  

Any idea if we'll be able to book a one bedroom villa at SSR, OKW, WLV, or BCV in the first week of August for a WDW trip in early-mid October or would they pretty much all be gone by then?  

Congrads ALLFLGIRL on your approval!

Thanks again for all the good wishes!

Lady's Tramp (Tony)   

P.S. My wife hates my user name.  But I get to call her Lady so that makes her a little happier with it!  ;-)  LOL


----------



## CPTJAK

CPTJAK said:
			
		

> BCV 150 pts Sept Use Year, 0 current pts, all 150 9/2006, $90, buyer pays closing, no MFs
> 
> Sorry jumped gun not submitted yet




OK now I am waiting, contract submitted today 6/02/2006!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz Lady's Tramp (Tony)... and I would guess that if you close on-time you might be able to get something at OKW or SSR... anything else might be questionable, but you never know with last minute cancellations.  Here's some    to help with that!

And    to CPTJAK for a speedy passing of ROFR (and to all others still waiting too)!

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member *
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?) - non-member *
explorer1977 --------  50 HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30) - non-member
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07 (sub 6/1?) - non-member 
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2)
*


----------



## itsmyhappyplace

Lady's Tramp said:
			
		

> Hey All!  Thanks for all the Pixie Dust!  Got notice from the Timeshare store this afternoon that Disney had waived the ROFR and approved our purchase of 200 PTS at SSR for $82 per point (2 Day turnaround - Submitted on 05/31; approved on 06/02).
> 
> Yippee!!!  Can't wait!  Am told that closing should take place in Mid-July.  (Six weeks...does this seem long?)
> 
> Any idea if we'll be able to book a one bedroom villa at SSR, OKW, WLV, or BCV in the first week of August for a WDW trip in early-mid October or would they pretty much all be gone by then?
> 
> Congrads ALLFLGIRL on your approval!
> 
> Thanks again for all the good wishes!
> 
> Lady's Tramp (Tony)
> 
> 
> P.S. My wife hates my user name.  But I get to call her Lady so that makes her a little happier with it!  ;-)  LOL



Six weeks does seem long after receiving ROFR news. I waited forever for ROFR, but it only took a couple of weeks to close after that. I talked to member services today, and once the escrow company sends them closing documents you should be in the system in 48-72 hours. I will find out if this is true by mid-week of next week.

Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Plutofan

Actually six weeks is about right.  I have been through this process 5 times in the past year.  Once your contract passes ROFR it goes to the estopal department.  Our latest contract took almost 3 weeks to get back from there.  Once it gets back then the final contract is signed which could take several days.  The final contract goes to Disney to be entered which could take up to two weeks.  Once the contract is entered it could take 2 - 3 days before MS enters the points.  Good luck.


----------



## allflgirl

As for closing, I was told that it would take 60 days from start to finish.  I just heard this week that Disney passed on my contract and that I should be receiving closing docs in approximately 2 weeks.  I don't know what they mean by closing docs, but if 60 days is the time frame, I'm still looking at closing sometime mid-July.  My agent did say it may be sooner but is sticking to the 60 day timeframe for now.

I can't wait until I sign the final docs and I get into the system.  I want to make my first trip home mid-September and it looks like I won't be able to make a ressie until mid to late July.  I'll have to get some pixie dust at that point.

Good luck for all of those still waiting to hear back from Disney.

Julia


----------



## Plutofan

You are probably in estopal phase of the process.  I would expect up to 3 weeks for this phase based upon our current contract.


----------



## explorer1977

Well I just checked my woork email and the Timeshare Store emailed me late Friday that Disney has waived ROFR.  
         

We are now finally DVC members.  We submitted 5/30 and passed 5/01 so it took only 4 days.  Now just wait for closing and then being able to book our January trip home.  Oh and we are talking about doing an add on right away so addontis has all ready hit

Thank you all

Michael


----------



## jenntish

Just found out Disney ROFR'd my 150 SSR (Dec UY) with all 2006 points for $79/pt., with buyer paying closing costs and 2006 MFs.  I am still a non-member unfortunately... but I'll try again!

I guess with Disney raising the price next month, they're trying to up the price via resales.


----------



## Cinderpals

jenntish said:
			
		

> Just found out Disney ROFR'd my 150 SSR (Dec UY) with all 2006 points for $79/pt., with buyer paying closing costs and 2006 MFs.  I am still a non-member unfortunately... but I'll try again!
> 
> I guess with Disney raising the price next month, they're trying to up the price via resales.



congratulations!!!


----------



## allflgirl

jenntish,

Sorry to hear that  .  Based on those that's passed lately, you probably aren't too far away in your offer price.  Maybe a couple of bucks more next time will bring you home!

Best of luck next time.

Julia


----------



## Cinderpals

Cinderpals said:
			
		

> congratulations!!!



  Sorry!!  That's for the other post that passed, but it's also for when you become a DVC member....it's only a matter of time!!


----------



## Destination Disney

Just got some news today that our DVC was submitted to Disney.


----------



## Destination Disney

Our potential DVC went to Disney for ROFR today 6/5! Cross your fingers and send Pixie dust!  
(200 VB points Feb. UY with all 200 pts., plus 50 points banked along with all 200pts. coming on 2/1/07!-$65pp. non-DVC member but trying!)


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

I'm new to this board since we just decided after many years of looking at DVC.  We just got off the DCL and was given a great deal.  Our papers came Fedex today along with the bag, books, etc and we are sending them back Monday.  My question is, what is ROFR? Are we not "in" because more work has to be done? I was so excited to receive our package, but now am a little bummed b/c it seems like it could be that we are not accepted yet?  Thanks to anyone who can clear this up.


----------



## *elaine*

LOVETHATMOUSE said:
			
		

> I'm new to this board since we just decided after many years of looking at DVC.  We just got off the DCL and was given a great deal.  Our papers came Fedex today along with the bag, books, etc and we are sending them back Monday.  My question is, what is ROFR? Are we not "in" because more work has to be done? I was so excited to receive our package, but now am a little bummed b/c it seems like it could be that we are not accepted yet?  Thanks to anyone who can clear this up.



If you bought from Disney directly, ROFR does not apply to you.  That refers to Disney having the first say in every potential resale transaction to buy back the points. So, if you tried to buy someone else's points through a reseller agent, Disney might decide that you couldn't buy them because they themselves were going to buy them back.   If you bought from Disney directly, however, and have received your papers, you should be in.


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

Thanks!! Now I am really excited because we are now DVC SSR owners!!     Now to plan for that first trip "home"!!!!!


----------



## Cinderpals

LOVETHATMOUSE said:
			
		

> Thanks!! Now I am really excited because we are now DVC SSR owners!!     Now to plan for that first trip "home"!!!!!




Congratulations!!


----------



## stenogoddess

I am so happy for you!  Congrats!


----------



## Lasrnw

we sold 160 points at SSR with all '05 points in tack and another 160 coming in Septmember for $87.00 a point- the deal passed thru Disney in four days. Buyer is paying closing costs.  

BCV contract here we come ---


----------



## Cinderpals

Congrats!!  Welcome home to the BCVs--almost!!


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to all those that passed (or sold) and to those that bought direct too!    

jenntish you'll probably have to keep at (or just above $80) for SSR... anything under that is not likely to pass (especially with the price increase now going into effect for members too).  Best of luck on your next contract!   

Oh, and sorry for the delay in updating... I'm attending a summer institute as part of my doctoral residency requirement (not fun)!  So I don't have as much time to check the DIS as usual (only one more week to go though!)... 

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member *
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member *
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
*

*WAITING:*      
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?) - non-member 
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07 (sub 6/1?) - non-member 
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2) *
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5)
*


----------



## jcanary

Yahoo - we are back in the vacation club!!! We just passed Disney ROFR for 100 SSR points at $80, no points until 2/07 and can't close until August. Can't wait to plan our big 2008 vacation (next year we are in Europe). We went to Disney on 6/5 so it only took 4 business days.


----------



## Cinderpals

Congratulations, Jcanary!  There's no place like home!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?) *
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member

*WAITING:*      
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?) - non-member 
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2)


----------



## Destination Disney

We passed! Our offer was submitted on 6/5 and approved by 6/12!


        


200pts. Vero Beach with 50 points banked from 2005, all 200pts. points avail. for 2006, $65pp. Feb use year!
Closing documents should be arriving 10-15 days!


----------



## vascubaguy

Destination_Disney:  I just updated you on the previous post.

Congratz!!!   

Now the fun begins of pre-planning the next few years of trips!


----------



## stenogoddess

uh oh, ours went in on the 2nd and I still haven't heard anything.  That can't be good.  

I'm very happy for you though!   



			
				Destination Disney said:
			
		

> We passed! Our offer was submitted on 6/5 and approved by 6/12!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200pts. Vero Beach with 50 points banked from 2005, all 200pts. points avail. for 2006, $65pp. Feb use year!
> Closing documents should be arriving 10-15 days!


----------



## macky03

Hi everyone,

I just passed Disney's ROFR!!! With an offer of $62.50/point for 160 points at VB!  I am very excited!!! Let the planning commence... October 2006 Disney's International Food and Wine Festival here I come!!!  Good luck to everyone waiting... 

Hope to hear good news from you all soon!
-mac NY


----------



## stenogoddess

WE MADE IT!     

I don't believe it.  Just when I had convienced myself that it wasn't going to happen.

Pixie Dust to everyone still waiting!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeeeeee!!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations ..   



			
				stenogoddess said:
			
		

> WE MADE IT!
> 
> I don't believe it.  Just when I had convienced myself that it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> Pixie Dust to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Kenswing

We just passed.  200 point BWV @ $84 per point.  9 points banked, all of 2006 points in tact.  

Ken


----------



## cslittle999

Congratulations and welcome home neighbor.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) *
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member

*WAITING:*      *
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub ???) *


----------



## CPTJAK

Just got back from Mt Rushmore vacation and got news that we passed ROFR on  June 15.


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz CPTJAK! What a great way to end a vacation!  

Also, congratz to all who have just recently passed. I have updated the list to reflect some updates I received in pvt messages.

Keep us posted!

And Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## Lasrnw

Passed in an incredible short period of time- like three days.......160 points SSR - all of 05, Sept. use year and 38 named points good until Feb 17 $87.00 and I have no idea if they are members or not.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
kimberh ------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias ------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX ------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ------------  50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member
kderosa ------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 28 current pts, 200 coming in Oct '06, Buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/12) - non-member
CindyTX ------------- 200 BCV (Jun) $85, 105 pts '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees on 105 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/14) -non-member
tigger2on ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06 so 300 pts currently available (sub 3/6, passed 3/16) -non-member
lmb ----------------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 3/15)
greenban ------------ 400  VB (Dec) $59, 298 '05 pts available, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/6, passed 3/10) member
Steve's Girl -------- 150 BWV (???) $81, (sub 3/20, passed 4/1)
Carneymom ----------- 110 SSR (Feb) $80, seller pays 1/2 closing costs and buyer pays prorated % of '06 MN fees (passed 3/30?)
Splash Mountain Fan - 100 SSR (Jun) $82, 100 banked '05 pts and all '06 pts coming (passed early March?)
Plutofan ------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $85, 170 '04 pts, 170 '05 pts and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/22, passed 4/3)
hwystr -------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $87, 90 pts coming 12/06, buyer pays closing, fees pro-rated (sub 2/28, passed 3/9) non-member
kimcat1 ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $85, 29 pts banked from '05 and 193 pts for '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 193 '06 pts (sub 3/20, passed 3/31)
ollie --------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $76, 150 banked '04 pts, 150 pts from '05, buyer pays MN and closing (passed 4/5)
MJTinNH ------------- 166 OKW (Sep) $72, 6 pts borrowed from '06 currently available, 107 pts coming Sept '06, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on 107 '06 pts and closing costs, can't close until after 7/31/06 (passed 3/31) 
Boas ---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $95, all '04, '05 and '06 pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5) non-member
YoMickey ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $90, 152 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 3/27?, passed 4/9)
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Oct) $95, 0 pts now, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/24?, passed 4/6) - non-member
NewBaloo ------------ 270 OKW (Dec) $78, 223 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 3/7, passed 4/14), non-member
icy-dog ------------- 170  VB (Dec) $68, 170 pts from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer paid closing and '05 MN fees (sub 3/1, passed 4/1)
NYMomof4 ------------  50 HHI (Sep) $73, 50 pts banked from '05, 50 coming '06 (sub 3/14, passed 4/11) - member
Joe&Peg ------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 30 banked pts (sub 3/31, passed 4/5)
Kmermaid ------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 66 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees pro-rated (sub 3/13, passed 3/17) non-member
Nedlo2 -------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member
GoneQuackers -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, 150 pts from '05, all from '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/7, passed 4/19) non-member 
diznyfanatic -------- 100 BWV (Aug) $88, 27 banked pts, 100 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/11, passed 4/19), non-member
Disbug -------------- 290 OKW (Sep) $75, 290 pts banked from '04, 290 '05 pts available, and 290 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/10, passed 4/19) non-member
PlutoFan ------------ 230 OKW (Dec) $77, 230 '04 pts available now, 460 pts coming Dec '06, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 4/11, passed 4/20) member
M4travels -----------  25 OKW (Oct) $95, 25 pts coming 10/06, seller pays closing (sub 3/16, passed 4/19)
itsmyhappyplace ----- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and partial '06 pts (sub 3/14, passed 4/20)
Poohstar ------------ 100 BCV (Jun) $84, 100 pts borrowed from '07 and coming on 6/1/06, no points coming '07 but all '08 pts coming (sub 4/10, passed 4/19)
Disney MAINEiac ----- 130 SSR (Feb) $78, 97 '06 pts available (passed 4/7ish?)
BWVNUT -------------- 130 BWV (Sep) $93, no banked pts (sub 2/7, passed 2/22)
BWVNUT -------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $83, 51 '06 pts remaining, all '07 pts coming (sub 4/13, passed 4/20)
JimmyDisney --------- 240 BWV (Sep) $85, 247 pts banked so 487 pts coming 9/1/06 (passed 4/19)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  25  VB (Mar) $92, seller pays closing (passed 4/24)-non-member
IBELIEVE2 ----------- 170 BWV (Aug) $85, 108 '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/10, passed 4/24)
jeremys111 ---------- 210  HH (Oct) $70, 210 points '05 banked & all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and 06 MN fees (sub 4/19, passed 4/28) - non-member
bugmenot ------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $80.50, all '06 pts available now (passed 4/28)
diswish ------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $80, 21 pts from '05, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 4/21, passed 4/30) - non-member 
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) *
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw --------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member

*WAITING:*      *
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub ???) *


----------



## Alcooz

I just received notice of Disney waving their right of purchase YAY !!!!   

BCV  50 (Sep) $95   50 Points coming on in Sept 06. None banked or borrowed


----------



## jgreenedc

Just got notice that my contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR today (listed as waiting on the recent list).  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw --------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member *
alcooz ---------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member

*WAITING:*      *
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21) *


----------



## No1HawkFan

Alcooz said:
			
		

> I just received notice of Disney waving their right of purchase YAY !!!!
> 
> BCV  50 (Sep) $95   50 Points coming on in Sept 06. None banked or borrowed




Congratulations!!!!  I am curious.  Are you a current member or is this first ownership?  Also curious how long you had to wait to find those 50 points.  Not sure if you can say you who purchased from.

Thanks and hope closing comes soon.


----------



## lillasmom

Thanks for keeping this updated!


----------



## drm2115

greenban said:
			
		

> Still Waiting from a January 2nd contract from TTS.
> 
> Jason says, almost no ROFR activity this week, and we should know by Friday.
> 
> This is the first time I have been nervous!
> 
> -Tony




We were trying to by 100 Pionts at SSSpring with NO pionts for this year DISNEY BOUGHT IT
We are NOW waiting to hear about the another deal
this is also a 100 piont this time with pionts banked


----------



## vascubaguy

drm2115 said:
			
		

> We were trying to by 100 Pionts at SSSpring with NO pionts for this year DISNEY BOUGHT IT
> We are NOW waiting to hear about the another deal
> this is also a 100 piont this time with pionts banked



First of all, welcome to the DIS! Sorry to hear about the ROFR, but it looks like the new contract you are looking at might be much better since it has banked points. If you don't mind providing more details on the ROFR'd contract (cost, use year, etc) and the new one you are pursuing, I'll get it added to the list.

Just something to consider on your next contract, you might need to offer a little more than "normal" since it is under the 100 point minimum buy-in. I think those throw out a few more flags, although there was a 100 SSR contract that got thru at $80 per point.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## mickeychickie

HI!!!  I'm new here and wanted to say that I made it through ROFR in less than a week!!!  Woohoooo!!!!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Congrats, Welcome Home and Welcome to the Dis!


----------



## disney_lover

Waiting to hear.......    We have submitted a contract for OKW for $74 a point for 240 points.  231 available on 6/1/06 and 240 available on 6/1/07.  It was sent to ROFR on 6/21.


----------



## vascubaguy

mickeychickie said:
			
		

> HI!!!  I'm new here and wanted to say that I made it through ROFR in less than a week!!!  Woohoooo!!!!!!!



Congratz!!!

If you don't mind letting us know the stats of your contract that passed, I'll add it to the list!

Again, congratz on making it thru ROFR!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw --------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz ---------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21)


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member *
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
*

*WAITING:*      
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21) *
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?) - non-member
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21) non-member
*


----------



## disney_lover

We just received our confirmation that WE ARE IN!!!!!!

WAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgreenedc

Just got the word that Disney waived ROFR on my OKW contract.


----------



## disney_lover

Congrats!  We'll be at OKW too.  If you've been sitting on pins and needles like I have, I'm sure you are relieved!!!!!!  Time to celebrate!!!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw --------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz ---------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) *
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*      
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?) - non-member


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Congratulations to all who passed!!!!!!!


Happy "magical" vacationing,
Tom & Staff


----------



## MarkyMouse

We signed our K yesterday, it went to Disney this morning and was approved by 2:00 p.m. today.   I'm not even going to think about whether that means we got a really bad deal that Disney wouldn't touch!  FYI - We bought 150 HH pts. with August use year at $73/pt with 12 banked pts. (162 pts. coming to us in August, 06), $450 closing costs and seller pays 2006 dues (about $650).  So its really a better deal than $69/pt. with us paying the 2006 dues.  If that's a bad deal - DON'T TELL ME - I don't want to know!    We really like HH (golf and shopping) and we always travel during school vacations, so the 11-month window was important for us.


----------



## Plutofan

For informational purposes:  

We have a 275 BCV contract that passed ROFR.  168 2004 points, 275 2005 points and 275 2006 points $91 per point buyer pays 2006 MF and closing costs


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) *
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*


----------



## vascubaguy

Congratz to all that recently passed... and wow... ROFR waiver in just a few hours... that must be a record.

BTW, the waiting list is now empty... that's a first for me...
Any new ones for me to add?


----------



## Judy WI

We have been looking for about 4 years now, sitting on fence as they say, and I just saw a listing for 25 points at BWV for $88.00 and locked into it. Have been looking for 100 or under so we didn't have to finance.  I know this isn't much for the first time but it gets us in the door and I hope we will be able to purchase units to add as we have the cash.  Now if Disney excepts it we are set.  The grandkids will be so happy, but not as much as I am.


----------



## ttepsich

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Congratz to all that recently passed... and wow... ROFR waiver in just a few hours... that must be a record.
> 
> BTW, the waiting list is now empty... that's a first for me...
> Any new ones for me to add?



I hope you can soon put us on the wait list!    Just sent our deposit to the board sponsor this am for.... 75 BCV (Oct) $97 (yikeeeees ) all '06 points and Buyer pays closing and 06 MF non-member.  I know, I know, many of you probably think I'm nuts for my offer but.........I have been monitoring this board ad nauseum and we wanted to start out with a small amount of points and we wanted BCV.  I've been checking listings daily as well as finally (4 months ago) contacting Disney for a 150 point BCV contract with any UY but Dec and we've had no luck. As you can see I was getting desperate, even though we really didn't want to tie up that much money. ( DS in college and DD going to college in two short years and DD a college graduate one year ago) Anyway...this 75 point contract became available, I choked on the price, but really wanted a good chance to pass ROFR and wasn't sure what the ROFR climate would be with the new price increase July 1, as well as the rumor that Disney is going to start charging closing costs and me being a non-member and the small amount of points yada yada..........  so I went for it.  Would you all PLEASE send a little pixie dust my way.  I WANT TO GO HOME!


----------



## ddarind

We just started the contract process for 50 BWV at $88/Point.  Hope it all goes good.   If Judy WI got 25 today, then those maybe from the same person.  They had 50 points and 25 points for sale.  I took the 50 and was considering the 25.  But, I had cash for 50 and not for all 75.


----------



## CPTJAK

ttepsich said:
			
		

> I hope you can soon put us on the wait list!    Just sent our deposit to the board sponsor this am for.... 75 BCV (Oct) $97 (yikeeeees ) all '06 points and Buyer pays closing and 06 MF non-member.  I know, I know, many of you probably think I'm nuts for my offer but.........I have been monitoring this board ad nauseum and we wanted to start out with a small amount of points and we wanted BCV.  I've been checking listings daily as well as finally (4 months ago) contacting Disney for a 150 point BCV contract with any UY but Dec and we've had no luck. As you can see I was getting desperate, even though we really didn't want to tie up that much money. ( DS in college and DD going to college in two short years and DD a college graduate one year ago) Anyway...this 75 point contract became available, I choked on the price, but really wanted a good chance to pass ROFR and wasn't sure what the ROFR climate would be with the new price increase July 1, as well as the rumor that Disney is going to start charging closing costs and me being a non-member and the small amount of points yada yada..........  so I went for it.  Would you all PLEASE send a little pixie dust my way.  I WANT TO GO HOME!




For a 75 point contract if you paid 92 vs 97 it is only $375 over 35 years?  If you get it, it will be a great deal!


----------



## Judy WI

Looks like we brought from the same person.  I tried for the 50 also but you bet me to it.  Luck to us both that we can make it though.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*      *
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (???) $85, ??? (sub 6/30?) - non-member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

Good luck Judy_WI, ttepsich, and ddarind!!!   

When I got the e-mail about those 25 & 50 pts BWV points I almost called to put in a contract.... (well on the 50 pointer)    I'm not seriously looking for small contracts at BWV, but when I saw those I was like... hrmmm... Anyway, I hope they go to a good home!!!


----------



## CinderellaPug

We just had a contract submitted on Friday to Disney for 75 points at BWV.  We paid $85 per point...we had been watching some DVC resale sites for a few weeks when this one came up.  We were watching for a small contract, BWV is our favorite so we are hoping this makes it throuh ROFR...


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

We have tried twice now at offers that the Timeshare Store Advisor thought would fly. Both picked up by Disney.
Both offers for SSR and both offers in the low 80's. Each offer was for approx. 300 points.

ANY IDEAS ON WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## vascubaguy

Jeremy&Susan said:
			
		

> We have tried twice now at offers that the Timeshare Store Advisor thought would fly. Both picked up by Disney.
> Both offers for SSR and both offers in the low 80's. Each offer was for approx. 300 points.
> 
> ANY IDEAS ON WHAT IS GOING ON?



This is only a guess, but I would imagine with the price increase that they are trying to drive up the resale value on SSR points. I would imagine that it will have an impact on all of the resales... for SSR you'd probably be looking at mid to upper 80's to pass now... (just a guess...)


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Thanks for the response.

What seems odd is DVC is not buying back all offers in the price range we had agreed to with the sellers.

We were wondering if DVC flags your name if you had visited on a tour?
DVC was still selling use years from last December, for last year's construction, when we were there last month. Their "special price" was $93 a point with $5 more back if you wanted to turn in 2005 points, which they were giving as another incentive to try and get people buying.

If DVC is selling SSR for $88 a point, why would they buy back points on the market in the low $80's? After their handling and processing, they would loose money buying back and then selling the same points for a few dollars more.

We'll keep trying. Maybe we'll get DVC to buy back all the points on the open market by the time we are done!   
We've got time, not planning another trip till next Fall.


----------



## allflgirl

Jeremy&Susan,

Sorry to hear about the ROFR.  I thought the same thing you do when I put an offer on my 150 point SSR mid-May.  I was already considering going resale when I toured SSR with Disney in May but just wanted to see what I was buying BEFORE putting in an offer.  Disney had my name, address and phone #, so I was a little leary putting in an offer at $81 for the 150 point SSR, thinking that they had me on some sort of list of people that have toured the property.

Well, I did pass ROFR in a matter of a few days, so I really don't think that plays into the equation.  I was told that the bottom line amount that you pay, whether you pay for current year dues and closing costs factor into whether or not your contract is ROFR'd.  The contract that I purchased was fully loaded, however, I paid the full '06 dues and all the closing costs.  Also, I placed my bid before Disney announced the recent price increases and that they will be charging closing costs now.

Wish you all the luck next time around.


----------



## CTtwins

Contract on OKW for 150 points, Sept use year at $76 a point.  all of 2005 and 2006, Buyer pays share of 2006 maint and then closing costs...    

Submitted on 6/5 and received notice on 6/12 - only one week!  

Yes!  we're excited !!!!

Fell in love with OKW when we rented there in May 2006.  Wanted to "kick the tires" for a week...  and now we can't wait to go back !!!  Only problem now is - where to buy the next contract!!!

Feeling happy    
Me     DH       DD      DS


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member *
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (???) $85, ??? (sub 6/30?) - non-member


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Well, we are trying again. Lets see if a higher price makes a difference.

Wish us luck. 

Thanks all for the considerate comments.


----------



## lisaviolet

Best of luck to you......

Can't wait to hear that you got one in your hands!!!  

All the best,

Lisa


----------



## Judy WI

Well looks like I either got my Oct, 25 at BWV or Disney snapped it up.  It is no longer listed as sale pending.  So hope, hope it is coming my way and not back to Disney.    

Judy WI


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Hope you get it. There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason sometimes with how they are buying them back.
I was told some offers that were lower than ours passed ROFR, while ours didn't and others even a bit higher didn't make ROFR either


----------



## Judy WI

As I was sitting here waiting to hear from my resale deal the DVC rep who I have talked to before called.  She was very nice but when I told her I was waiting to hear about my 25 points, she pointed out that wasn't much, told her I know but it gets me in.  She told me there was a waiting list for BWV's so I wasn't going to get it.  And I asked that if I went with Disney to add on to my points as a MEMBER later no matter how many points I would not have to pay closing cost and she said I suppose and she was a little unsure with only a few points. They will be charging closing costs as of the 10th.  I would think a member is a member no matter how many points they have.  Of course this will mean nothing to me if I have no points.

Judy WI


----------



## stenogoddess

Much luck to everyone waiting!   

Just as an aside, my sale pending online came down days before Disney made their choice.  I don't want to dash your hopes, but I don't want them to get too high either just on account of that.  Good Luck!


----------



## ddarind

The 50 I have started the purchase for, is just the right start for us.  I am not sure what I will do if we do not get them.  I don't want to get a loan for this purchase, so I need a small buy in.  But, I am sold on DVC.


----------



## Beca

Judy WI said:
			
		

> Well looks like I either got my Oct, 25 at BWV or Disney snapped it up.  It is no longer listed as sale pending.  So hope, hope it is coming my way and not back to Disney.
> 
> Judy WI



Actually, the "sale pending" status changes (and, usually your contract is pulled from the website) when the re-seller receives your deposit and signed contract....it has NOTHING to do with ROFR.

Just settle in for a wait....and, good luck!!

 

Beca


----------



## JimMIA

Judy WI said:
			
		

> As I was sitting here waiting to hear from my resale deal the DVC rep who I have talked to before called.  She was very nice but when I told her I was waiting to hear about my 25 points, she pointed out that wasn't much, told her I know but it gets me in.  She told me there was a waiting list for BWV's so I wasn't going to get it.  And I asked that if I went with Disney to add on to my points as a MEMBER later no matter how many points I would not have to pay closing cost and she said I suppose and she was a little unsure with only a few points. They will be charging closing costs as of the 10th.  I would think a member is a member no matter how many points they have.  Of course this will mean nothing to me if I have no points.
> 
> Judy WI


 That sounds like my guide telling me last year Disney had a meeting and they were ROFRing EVERYthing, and I had no chance.  She was wrong.  Some DVC guides will tell you anything to discourage you from buying resale.

That said, for a number of months it has looked like Disney was ROFRing just about everything under 100 points.  My theory is they are just trying to get those small contracts out of their system to reduce admin costs.  Whatever the reason, they are sure going after them.

Good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## vascubaguy

Judy WI said:
			
		

> They will be charging closing costs as of the 10th.
> Judy WI



Just thought I'd let you know that this issue was just mentioned in the DVC member newsletter and it is not true. Members do not have to pay closing costs on add-ons made directly through Disney and they do not forsee changing this in the near future.


----------



## BWVNUT

Beca said:
			
		

> Actually, the "sale pending" status changes (and, usually your contract is pulled from the website) when the re-seller receives your deposit and signed contract....it has NOTHING to do with ROFR.
> 
> Just settle in for a wait....and, good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beca



This was exactly what I was going to say as well!!


----------



## ttepsich

Just received word from the Timeshare Store that Disney waived ROFR on our 75 point BCV contract!  I'm so excited!   Disneys response took 5 days.  Now we just have to execute closing and we will be all set. Vascubaguy, you may move me to the "passed" list.  Thanks everyone for the pixie dust


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50 VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175 VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 vWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member *
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (???) $85, ??? (sub 6/30?) - non-member


----------



## disneygrandma

You can include us for having passed Disney's ROFR.  BCV 75 points, October use year, $97, all 2006 points coming.  Buyer pays closing and '06 MF.  Submitted to Disney on 6/30, passed 7/10.  Member.  We bought 200 SSR points when we were at WDW in January, with the F&F promotion.  However, since we live in Nebraska, the only way we could add-on with BCV was with resale.  Thanks to Jason at the Timeshare Store for helping us get our BCV contract!


----------



## Ticket Man

Wow, how does a SSR contract at $87 per point get ROFRed and $80 passes?!


----------



## vascubaguy

Ticket Man said:
			
		

> Wow, how does a SSR contract at $87 per point get ROFRed and $80 passes?!



They were at different times in the year. At the time when the $87 SSR contract was ROFR'd DVC was heavily ROFRing smaller contracts. Then they eased up a little and some slipped through.

The only thing predictable about ROFR is its unpredicatability...


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member *
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (???) $85, ??? (sub 6/30?) - non-member


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Congratulations to those that passed the deadly ROFR!!  My prayers to  the "Disney Gods" worked! 

A special "thanks"   to those that did business with us!

Sincerely,
Tom & Staff           

PS. Remember to drop by the office to pick up your "GIFT BASKET" to enjoy at the resort.   You'll be glad you did!!!


----------



## CinderellaPug

We just found out that we made it through ROFR...our 75 point BWV contract with a use year of October, 54 points are coming to us in October, $85 per point.

What will I do now that I won't be checking my email constantly...

Let the planning begin...


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member *
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member

*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

CinderellaPug said:
			
		

> We just found out that we made it through ROFR...our 75 point BWV contract with a use year of October, 54 points are coming to us in October, $85 per point.
> 
> What will I do now that I won't be checking my email constantly...
> 
> Let the planning begin...



Congratz on passing! and thanks for the add'l info, I updated that on the list.

Oh and I wouldn't worry too much about not having to constantly check e-mail... you still have to wait for closing documents, then to close, then to get setup in the system, then to get your web login info, then to get your DVC card...    BUT at least you know you're gonna be going thru all that now!!!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

CinderellaPug said:
			
		

> We just found out that we made it through ROFR...our 75 point BWV contract with a use year of October, 54 points are coming to us in October, $85 per point.
> 
> What will I do now that I won't be checking my email constantly...
> 
> Let the planning begin...



Congratulations CP.  We were all very happy to hear about your success.

HBC


----------



## jemiaule

CinderellaPug said:
			
		

> We just found out that we made it through ROFR...our 75 point BWV contract with a use year of October, 54 points are coming to us in October, $85 per point.
> 
> What will I do now that I won't be checking my email constantly...
> 
> Let the planning begin...



w00t!!! Yay for you!!!

This gives me a glimmer of hope. We are still waiting to hear on ours for BWV - same price as you, $85 per point. 

How long did it take for you to hear back?


----------



## CinderellaPug

We found out in a week and a half...a long week and a half


----------



## Judy WI

Disney decided to exercise their right of refusal.  

Would have been nice to have it pass of course but will keep looking.  

Judy WI


----------



## ddarind

Disney decided to exercise their right of refusal on us also.


----------



## Judy WI

Pending with our sponsor: BCV 50 @94  Feb - no points tell 2008 

Now comes the wait.   

Judy WI


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member *
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member *
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
*

*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member *
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
*


----------



## ddarind

We decided to contact Disney and they had 150 points for $95 a point and I will not have to worry about ROFR.

Thanks everyone


----------



## vascubaguy

ddarind said:
			
		

> We decided to contact Disney and they had 150 points for $95 a point and I will not have to worry about ROFR.
> 
> Thanks everyone



Congratz! and Welcome Home! I'm assuming you got the points at BWV?


----------



## jemiaule

ddarind said:
			
		

> Disney decided to exercise their right of refusal on us also.




Sigh...yours was at BWV also wasn't it.

I am starting to feel less and less hopeful that mine will make it thru either.

So bummed.


----------



## ddarind

Yes we lost 50 points at BWV to ROFR and then got 150 point from Disney to the BWV with March UY.  Thanks


----------



## Alexfan

Following a conference at the Dolphin hotel in April 2006, and a visit to the BWV open house, we (myself, my wife, 15 and 13 year old children) decided to join DVC. Then the engineer in me kicked in, and I spent 3 weeks doing research, mostly through the DIS forums which were incredibly helpful. I wanted to say thank you by posting the history of our purchase transaction for others to read and learn from:

Offer to purchase: May 15 (through Robert at the Timeshare Store)
Seller Acceptance: May 16 (notification from Robert)
Contract documents sent via e-mail: May 17 (Yamilin at the Timeshare Store)
Documents returned: May 20 (via courier)
Notification that ROFR waived: May 24 (Robert and Yamilin)
Initial Legal Documents sent via e-mail: May 24 (Deborah at Timeshare Closing Services)
Initial Legal Documents returned via fax: May 25
Final closing documents received via e-mail: June 2 (Brenda Smith at Timeshare Closing Services)
Final documents returned by buyer with payment: June 5 (via courier)
Seller returns closing documents and sale closes: July 12

The big surprise was the delay in the seller returning their closing documents, which ended up adding a month to the schedule. In fact, July 12 was the legal deadline for closing, so the seller came in just under the wire. Brenda Smith at Timeshare Closing Services did a great job of keeping us informed of progress during this 5 week blackout period. I am surpised that Robert from the Timeshare Store would not have been more communicative during this quiet period from their seller. After all, we were a new buyer, and may have needed reassuring that everything was OK. However, Robert's communication was very good early in the sale, and Brenda's regular updates kept the pot from boiling over (although my wife was getting impatient with the long wait by early July).

So here are my thoughts on resale for DVC. If you are patient, you can save money by going resale, plus you can get the resort of your choice (rather than arguing with Disney that you don't want to buy at SSR). I would have no hesitation is using the Timeshare Store and Timeshare Closing Services again. Just be prepared to stay on top of the process and ask lots of questions.

So I guess the next step is that we will hear back from Disney once we have been entered into the member database. We're looking forward to using our DVC membership at BWV, and thanks again to all those whose forum responses answered all my (silent) questions.


----------



## LisaS

jemiaule said:
			
		

> Sigh...yours was at BWV also wasn't it.
> 
> I am starting to feel less and less hopeful that mine will make it thru either.
> 
> So bummed.


Don't fret, jemiaule. I think you will pass ROFR. You are purchasing 220 points and are paying the going rate for them. The folks who got ROFR'd were non-members attempting to purchase very small contracts and in that situation, you really have to pay a premium for those points to have any chance of passing. I don't think you will have a problem. Good luck! (and sorry to those who got ROFR'd).


----------



## dtndfamily

130 OKW (JUNE) $77, all '06 and '07 points, buyer pays closing costs and buyer & seller split '06 MFs.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

LisaS said:
			
		

> Don't fret, jemiaule. I think you will pass ROFR. You are purchasing 220 points and are paying the going rate for them. The folks who got ROFR'd were non-members attempting to purchase very small contracts and in that situation, you really have to pay a premium for those points to have any chance of passing. I don't think you will have a problem. Good luck! (and sorry to those who got ROFR'd).



I agree.  You have a very good chance.  Pixie dust your way!

and for those who got ROFRed, it is like falling off a bicycle, just get right back on up and get another contract going.  The second time was a charm for us.


----------



## jemiaule

LisaS said:
			
		

> Don't fret, jemiaule. I think you will pass ROFR. You are purchasing 220 points and are paying the going rate for them. The folks who got ROFR'd were non-members attempting to purchase very small contracts and in that situation, you really have to pay a premium for those points to have any chance of passing. I don't think you will have a problem. Good luck! (and sorry to those who got ROFR'd).



Aw thanks   

I am trying not to obsessively check email for a response.


----------



## jemiaule

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> I agree.  You have a very good chance.  Pixie dust your way!
> 
> and for those who got ROFRed, it is like falling off a bicycle, just get right back on up and get another contract going.  The second time was a charm for us.



Yay, another confident Lisa. Is that a name thing?    If so maybe I need to change mine!

Soon as I find out either way I will definitely be posting.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Alexfan,

I am passing your post on to the staff.  We need to know when things are right as well as how we can improve.

Congratulations on passing ROFR!

We really do appreciate your doing business with us!  Be sure to stop by the office and pick up your "GIFT BASKET" to use at the resort.

Happy "magical" vacationing,
Tom & Staff   

PS. I would have sent you a PM, but that feature was turned off on your DISboard account.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member *
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member *
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14) - member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

Alexfan said:
			
		

> Following a conference at the Dolphin hotel in April 2006, and a visit to the BWV open house, we (myself, my wife, 15 and 13 year old children) decided to join DVC. Then the engineer in me kicked in, and I spent 3 weeks doing research, mostly through the DIS forums which were incredibly helpful. I wanted to say thank you by posting the history of our purchase transaction for others to read and learn from:
> 
> Offer to purchase: May 15 (through Robert at the Timeshare Store)
> Seller Acceptance: May 16 (notification from Robert)
> Contract documents sent via e-mail: May 17 (Yamilin at the Timeshare Store)
> Documents returned: May 20 (via courier)
> Notification that ROFR waived: May 24 (Robert and Yamilin)
> Initial Legal Documents sent via e-mail: May 24 (Deborah at Timeshare Closing Services)
> Initial Legal Documents returned via fax: May 25
> Final closing documents received via e-mail: June 2 (Brenda Smith at Timeshare Closing Services)
> Final documents returned by buyer with payment: June 5 (via courier)
> Seller returns closing documents and sale closes: July 12
> 
> The big surprise was the delay in the seller returning their closing documents, which ended up adding a month to the schedule. In fact, July 12 was the legal deadline for closing, so the seller came in just under the wire. Brenda Smith at Timeshare Closing Services did a great job of keeping us informed of progress during this 5 week blackout period. I am surpised that Robert from the Timeshare Store would not have been more communicative during this quiet period from their seller. After all, we were a new buyer, and may have needed reassuring that everything was OK. However, Robert's communication was very good early in the sale, and Brenda's regular updates kept the pot from boiling over (although my wife was getting impatient with the long wait by early July).
> 
> So here are my thoughts on resale for DVC. If you are patient, you can save money by going resale, plus you can get the resort of your choice (rather than arguing with Disney that you don't want to buy at SSR). I would have no hesitation is using the Timeshare Store and Timeshare Closing Services again. Just be prepared to stay on top of the process and ask lots of questions.
> 
> So I guess the next step is that we will hear back from Disney once we have been entered into the member database. We're looking forward to using our DVC membership at BWV, and thanks again to all those whose forum responses answered all my (silent) questions.



Congratz and welcome home!

Just FYI if you are wanting to make some ressies, you might want to call sometime next week to see if you are in the system. Otherwise you probably won't know you are in the system yet until you get your Member Handbook in the mail.

BTW, I was at a conference over at the Swan/Dolphin/Yacht Club in early April... where you there for the SungardHE conference? I went to the BWV open house too just to get a look at the 2BR (we stayed in a studio there).

Anyway, just wanted to say congratz! Looks like you got a good deal!


----------



## CPTJAK

I closed last Thursday on my reale purchase and called today and they had me in the system as well as gave me my member ID # so I could access DVCMEMBER.com and register.  Definitely call every day (it took a week for me to be in) member services, they will not call you,


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Hey all.

Although we enjoyed the interaction with the Timeshare Store along with all it's employees, we ended up going back to DVC to purchase from them.

We had wanted SSR, but after three separate offers, acceptances, paperwork and waiting; Disney bought them all back.

Tried $82 / point for (2)130 point contacts from same owner Early June. Disney bought back.
Next $80 / point for (2) 150 point contacts second week of June. Disney bought back.
Last $83 / point for a 300 point package in late June. We heard Disney bought that as well.

ALL above plus closing costs about $625 and all for SSR

After multiple calls to DVC and getting a hold of our rep., Disney did honor the deal we expressed interest in, when we visited back in the beginning of June. $88 / point no closing costs.

We just about said forget it before Disney finally got back to us. We were  going to buy a vacation home in NH.

Frustrated but happy that we have finally gotten into the DVC.

See you there.


----------



## allflgirl

Glad you finally made it happen.  Too bad for all the frustration you had but now you can breathe a sigh of relief and start enjoying your "piece of the majic".

Welcome home.

Julia


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member *
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member *
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14) - member
*


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Jeremy & Susan- I'm sorry we were unable to work our "magic" but we're glad that you are finally a member, no matter how it comes about.  

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Alexfan

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Congratz and welcome home!
> 
> Just FYI if you are wanting to make some ressies, you might want to call sometime next week to see if you are in the system. Otherwise you probably won't know you are in the system yet until you get your Member Handbook in the mail.
> 
> BTW, I was at a conference over at the Swan/Dolphin/Yacht Club in early April... where you there for the SungardHE conference? I went to the BWV open house too just to get a look at the 2BR (we stayed in a studio there).
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say congratz! Looks like you got a good deal!


Thanks for the advice and congrats. We are looking forward to taking our first BWV vacation.

I attended a conference at the end of April - American Institute of Chemical Engineers. My wife fell in love with the Boardwalk while we were there, and the prospect of an annual vacation week every year was appealing enough for us to make the DVC purchase. As we live in Canada, the price was even better with the Canadian dollar above 90 cents to the US dollar (as compared to 5 years ago when it was around 65c). It's a great time for Canadians to buy into DVC.


----------



## Alexfan

Thanks very much for your advice.


----------



## Alexfan

Delete.


----------



## U2FanHfx

Alexfan,

Welcome home!

I couldn't agree with you more about a great time for Canadians to buy in!  We recently did and the price difference from when I was looking back in 2001 is extreme to say te least.  Your talking thousands not hundreds.

Again, enjoy your membership.

Regs,

CJM


----------



## Judy WI

Trying for 25 Hilton Head @ $73/pt. u/y March, 25 points coming in 3/1/2007.

Will see if this makes it through ROFR


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member *
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member *
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14) - member *
Judy WI ------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19) - non-member
*


----------



## jemiaule

We were ROFR'd   

jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available)


I am such an unhappy camper today. Been one bad news thing after another.

Trying for another one now at BCV. Will post when we get the paperwork into TSS.


----------



## vascubaguy

jemiaule said:
			
		

> We were ROFR'd
> 
> jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available)
> 
> 
> I am such an unhappy camper today. Been one bad news thing after another.
> 
> Trying for another one now at BCV. Will post when we get the paperwork into TSS.



Wow, I'm a bit suprised about that one. I expected that one to go thru. Perhaps the DVC inventory is running a little low for BWV and they are building back up. Or maybe with the price increase they are trying to push the resale price up a little more.

Regardless, sorry about that bad news. Best wishes and much pixie dust on your next attempt!


----------



## CPTJAK

I,  BWV at $85 with buyer paying 06 mf and closing that should have been a layup. Sivy?  That makes no sense.  ARRRRRRRRRRG!


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

jemiaule said:
			
		

> We were ROFR'd
> 
> jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available)
> 
> 
> I am such an unhappy camper today. Been one bad news thing after another.
> 
> Trying for another one now at BCV. Will post when we get the paperwork into TSS.



Sorry the contract got ROFRed.  This sounds like one of those that the  dartboard was used on.

Don't give up though. There is a perfect contract out there for you.


----------



## LisaS

jemiaule said:
			
		

> We were ROFR'd
> 
> jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available)
> 
> 
> I am such an unhappy camper today. Been one bad news thing after another.
> 
> Trying for another one now at BCV. Will post when we get the paperwork into TSS.


Wow, that's a surprise. I'm sorry, jemiaule. I really thought you had a good chance of passing. Good to hear you're trying again. Good luck!!


----------



## deedeetoo

You can add us to the waiting list.  Our contract was submitted to Disney on 7/17 for ROFR.  It is 150 pts at VWL, April use yr, for $81/pt.  All 2006 pts available.


----------



## cme

We're very happy at how fast our transaction progressing or should I say progressed.  We listed 150 VB points @ $65 for sale on 6/23 and have already received the closing documents.


----------



## chorlick

I wish I could say the same.  We got our "approval" the same day you did, and we still don't have our closing papers.  It seemed like things were going fast too until this. We called TCC today and they said there is a hold up with the sellers.  ARGH!!!!!!  (Maybe they are on vacation or something.)


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member *
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member *
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19) - non-member *
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17) - non-member
*


----------



## lisareniff

We just got word of our resale passing ROFL (added it to the data base)
   


150 Oct. VB $66 pp, Sellper pays half MF, Buyer pays closing, No '05 points and all '06 available.


----------



## JimMIA

chorlick said:
			
		

> I wish I could say the same.  We got our "approval" the same day you did, and we still don't have our closing papers.  It seemed like things were going fast too until this. We called TCC today and they said there is a hold up with the sellers.  ARGH!!!!!!  (Maybe they are on vacation or something.)


 I assume you bought thru TTS.  If so, give them a call and find out specifically what is holding things up.  TTS is likely to be more responsive than TCS


----------



## Nedlo2

lisareniff said:
			
		

> We just got word of our resale passing ROFL (added it to the data base)
> 
> 
> 
> 150 Oct. VB $66 pp, Sellper pays half MF, Buyer pays closing, No '05 points and all '06 available.



Congratulations


----------



## chorlick

We did call TSS and they had TCC call us.  I was hoping TSS could get on it.  Oh well, tommorrow begins another week.  Hopefully, we'l hear something.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

What did Timeshare Closing Services say about your closing when they called you????

Tom


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member*
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19) - non-member
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17) - non-member


----------



## chorlick

At first they(TSS) told us that Disney was holding things up.  They had to send them some numbers regarding closing.  Then the next day, when The Closing Store called, they said they were waiting on the sellers. No reason given.  So, now we are waiting, and waiting and waiting.  They have closing setby August 15, but I wish it was sooner.  I want to make ressies!


----------



## lisaviolet

jemiaule said:
			
		

> We were ROFR'd
> 
> jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available)
> 
> 
> I am such an unhappy camper today. Been one bad news thing after another.
> 
> Trying for another one now at BCV. Will post when we get the paperwork into TSS.



Very sorry to hear about your ROFR.  Crossing my fingers for you.  Can't wait to hear some good news.  I tried out your future home (BCV) and it was fantastic.  Which ever way you get there I promise it will be worth the wait and your long haul will be but a distant memory.   Hang in there.

Lisa


----------



## lisaviolet

Jeremy&Susan said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> Although we enjoyed the interaction with the Timeshare Store along with all it's employees, we ended up going back to DVC to purchase from them.
> 
> We had wanted SSR, but after three separate offers, acceptances, paperwork and waiting; Disney bought them all back.
> 
> Tried $82 / point for (2)130 point contacts from same owner Early June. Disney bought back.
> Next $80 / point for (2) 150 point contacts second week of June. Disney bought back.
> Last $83 / point for a 300 point package in late June. We heard Disney bought that as well.
> 
> ALL above plus closing costs about $625 and all for SSR
> 
> After multiple calls to DVC and getting a hold of our rep., Disney did honor the deal we expressed interest in, when we visited back in the beginning of June. $88 / point no closing costs.
> 
> We just about said forget it before Disney finally got back to us. We were  going to buy a vacation home in NH.
> 
> Frustrated but happy that we have finally gotten into the DVC.
> 
> See you there.




 Congratulations and Welcome Home       Sorry about your prior disappointments.  All gone now....bye ...bye....be gone.....ROFR!!!!

Here's to some fantastic vacations!!


----------



## jemiaule

Ok, trying this yet again, submitted to Disney today for ROFR:

BCV, 200 pts, February UY, 41 points from this year still available. $95 per point


----------



## dtndfamily

Just got the word that we passed ROFR


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member *
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19) - non-member
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17) - non-member *
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member
*


----------



## stenogoddess

jemiaule said:
			
		

> Ok, trying this yet again, submitted to Disney today for ROFR:
> 
> BCV, 200 pts, February UY, 41 points from this year still available. $95 per point


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Hope you get it.


----------



## lisaviolet

dtndfamily said:
			
		

> Just got the word that we passed ROFR



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## chorlick

That is great! ( I sure hope your closing goes better than ours!) See ya at home!!!!


----------



## Judy WI

Received the HH - 25 points.     

Having a bad week and day with a family members health issues so this was  much needed.


----------



## j3mom

we also just got word passed rofr in just under a week.  seems we got lucky.  thought after reading here it would take forever.  BCV.  just a question.  we also got 210 points banked from 2005 so i understand they need to be used by April 2007.  yahoo!


----------



## missymouse

Judy WI said:
			
		

> Received the HH - 25 points.
> 
> Having a bad week and day with a family members health issues so this was  much needed.




Congratulations Judy.  That gives me hope that we will pass for our 100 HHI points soon.


----------



## deedeetoo

We just heard also.  Disney waived ROFR on our VWL contract


----------



## illiram

We just passed ROFR!

Boardwalk Villas, 150 points, $84/point, 125 banked points, December UY, 275 points coming in December 2006 and 150 points coming in December 2007.

Yippee!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member *
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member


----------



## cookies

WE PASSED!!!!!!  Took less than two weeks!!  250 points at OKW!!!!  
I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!


----------



## JimMIA

cookies said:
			
		

> WE PASSED!!!!!!  Took less than two weeks!!  250 points at OKW!!!!
> I'M GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!


 Welcome home neighbor!  You'll love OKW!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!!!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## princessesrule4

We were very excited to learn that we passed ROFR too! We got 50 pts at VB for $65/point! (We are current DVC members.) Congrats to everyone else who passed as well!


----------



## paeskie

Trying to buy our first contract:
submitted 7/24 SSR $85 150 points, Sept UY. Buyer pays closing costs, Seller pays 06 MF.
150 06 and 150 07 points available.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28) *
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (???) $??, ???????? (passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member *
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse --------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
*


----------



## chorlick

You can put us back on the waiting list.  Seems as though our contract which passed the first time on June 28 was sent back to ROFR to be cleared again.  (We don't know what day that happened. We just learned this from the TSS after asking for help from them regarding what exactly was going on with this contract).  We just found out yesterday thanks to the TSS.  There has been a problem with the sellers trying to sell thier company property as private property, it had to be transferred which made it have to go back to Disney. If we don't pass this, I don't think we'll be doing it again.  I'm really not interested anymore.


----------



## missymouse

I guess you can add me to the waiting list.  100 HHI March UY 13 banked 06 points 100 coming on March 2007 No 06 MF paid by buyer - Non member submitted to ROFR 7/24


----------



## vascubaguy

chorlick said:
			
		

> You can put us back on the waiting list.  Seems as though our contract which passed the first time on June 28 was sent back to ROFR to be cleared again.  (We don't know what day that happened. We just learned this from the TSS after asking for help from them regarding what exactly was going on with this contract).  We just found out yesterday thanks to the TSS.  There has been a problem with the sellers trying to sell thier company property as private property, it had to be transferred which made it have to go back to Disney. If we don't pass this, I don't think we'll be doing it again.  I'm really not interested anymore.



Wow... that sounds like a mess. Sorry you are having to go thru all of that. It doesn't sound like a typical experience for the resale market, but I can understand the frustration.

I hope it all works out!    (Just think happy Disney thoughts!)


----------



## missymouse

Oops.  Sorry knew there was one more thing I was supposed to put in there.  $75 per point.


----------



## Wild@WDW

We had our contract submitted to Disney for ROFR on July 20th and are still waiting.  We are paying $80/point, 70 point contract, October UY at OKW, all 70 points bankedfrom 2005, 70 coming in Oct and 2007 still available of course.  We are paying the 2006 maintenance fees and seller is paying all closing costs.  We are currently non-members.  What do you think our chances are?????


----------



## vascubaguy

Wild@WDW said:
			
		

> We had our contract submitted to Disney for ROFR on July 20th and are still waiting.  We are paying $80/point, 70 point contract, October UY at OKW, all 70 points bankedfrom 2005, 70 coming in Oct and 2007 still available of course.  We are paying the 2006 maintenance fees and seller is paying all closing costs.  We are currently non-members.  What do you think our chances are?????



Well, it's tough to say. There is a chance that it could pass, but I'm thinking it might throw up some flags. It is a smaller contract, the seller is paying the closing costs, and it has all the points...

Looks like a pretty good contract to me! So best of luck on passing!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28) *
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member *
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
*


----------



## cookies

Cookies...250(apr)$75.00 all 2006 points buyer pays closing and 2006 fees
sub 7-20 and passed 7-28


----------



## Wild@WDW

Well, I hope it doesn't raise too many red flags, we are very excited about joining but don't have the money to buy direct from Disney


----------



## JimMIA

cookies said:
			
		

> Cookies...250(apr)$75.00 all 2006 points buyer pays closing and 2006 fees
> sub 7-20 and passed 7-28


 *Congratulations and Welcome Home, neighbor!*


----------



## vascubaguy

cookies said:
			
		

> Cookies...250(apr)$75.00 all 2006 points buyer pays closing and 2006 fees
> sub 7-20 and passed 7-28



Again, congratz! and thanks for the update on the info. I updated the list above!


----------



## vascubaguy

Wild@WDW said:
			
		

> Well, I hope it doesn't raise too many red flags, we are very excited about joining but don't have the money to buy direct from Disney



I totally understand. I got into DVC with a 40 pt contract at OKW. However, beware of addonitis... it struck me soon after I passed ROFR!


----------



## chorlick

FINALLY!!!  I spoke with Jason at TSS this morning and he was looking at our final papers!  We passed ROFR again and everything looks like it's a go.  We should have our papers at the end of the day.


----------



## JimMIA

Congratulations!  I'm glad they passed you *again* the second time.  

It would have been inconsistent of them to do otherwise.


----------



## chorlick

I think someone owes me a free vacation to get over all of this stress that I've been caused!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPeach

What is ROFR and what exactly are we trying to pass?

thanks, MissPeach


----------



## mattnday

In a very crazy week we have retracted one offer and now gotten an accepted offer for 230 OKW points. Offer should be submitted to DVC later this week for ROFR.

$76 per point  - I  pay closing and Maintenace fees for 2006 - No fee reimbursement for 190 banked 2005 points.

I am liking my chances much better on this one than the full price offer I made and retracted at $74 with no reimbursement for the 2006 points. 

Thanks to all who sent the dust my way as this is truly making us feel that this contract was meant to be.


----------



## Delaware Mike

........


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Joe&Peg ------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $86, all '06 pts avail (sub 4/28, passed 5/5) - member
Pocahantas ---------- 100 BCV (Jun) $95, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 4/19, passed 5/5) - non-member
smokinnj ------------ 300 VB (Jun) $68, 269 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees and closing (passed 5/5) - non-member
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Oct) $75 (passed end of April)
Gizmo1951 -----------  30 HH (Aug) $75 (sub 4/17, passed 4/30)
plutofreak ---------- 170 OKW (Apr) $78, all '06 pts, no fees until '07 (passed 5/5) - non-member
jar ----------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86, 144 points from '05, all '06 coming in December (sub 5/3, passed 5/11)
Terpy ---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $92.50, no pts until 2006, seller pays closing & 2006 annual fees (sub 4/28, passed 5/10) non-member 
Skunk --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 96 pts from '05, all '06 pts coming Dec, seller pays closing, buyer pays '06 mn fees (sub. 5/4, passed 5/12) - non-member
mommacat56 ---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $73, 110 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays MN fees on the 110 pts and closing costs (sub 5/4, passed 5/9) - member
pickles ------------- 190 OKW (Aug) $74, 19 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming, seller pays prorated MF (sub 5/11, passed 5/16)
calypso*a*go-go ----- 150 OKW (Sep) $78.80, 140 '05 pts available, all '06 and '07 coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 5/12, passed 5/16)
klaubaugh ----------- 150 BWV (Mar) $86, all '05, 06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 5/15, passed 5/16) - members
StacyPop ------------  50  VB (???) $70, ??? (passed 5/17) - member
m1ckeym0ouse1 ------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 100 pts banked and all '06 pts coming (sub 5/12, passed 5/19)
csmommy -------------  70 OKW (Feb) $78, all '06 pts, seller pays 50% of '06 MF and $400 closing costs (sub 5/16?, passed 5/22) - non-member
Wink13 -------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $93, 100 points '04 banked, all '05 pts & all 06 coming, no closing (sub 5/3, passed 5/22) - non-member
satman1962 ---------- 100 BCV (Feb), $95, 10 pts banked and all pts. available for '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/19, passed 5/24) - non-member
Barb0829 ------------ 175  VB (???), $67, 42 pts banked from '05, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 5/19, passed 5/24)
U2FanHfx ------------ 100 SSR (Jun) $83, 10 '05 points banked, all '06 points on 6/1/06 & '07 points coming 6/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/18, passed 5/24) - non-member
TOUCHE -------------- 220 OKW (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/22, passed 5/24) - member
jacksmom1999 --------  61 OKW (Mar) $78, all '06 points available, buyer paid closing costs (sub 5/18, passed 5/26)
MichaelH ------------ 210 BWV (???) $??, ??? (sub 5/18, passed 5/24)
allflgirl ----------- 150 SSR (Mar) $81, all '05 points banked, all '06 points & '07 points coming 3/1/07, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 5/15, passed 5/31) non-member
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28) *
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14?) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member *
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
mattnday ------------ 230 OKW (???) $76, 190 '05 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 8/3) - non-member
D.M. ------- 100 SSR (Aug) $84, 84 '06 pts available with 12 pts in holding status, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on 12 holding status points and the 16 borrowed '06 pts (sub 8/4) - non-member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

MissPeach said:
			
		

> What is ROFR and what exactly are we trying to pass?
> 
> thanks, MissPeach



ROFR = Right of First Refusal

Basically, if you decide to try and buy a DVC contract via the resale market, whatever deal you work out has to be sent to DVC for approval. When they look at the deal they have the right to purchase that contract with the exact same terms instead of allowing the original buyer to purchase. 

It is a way for them to maintain the value of the DVC.


----------



## vascubaguy

I really need to stop watching the resale market! This morning I saw a fully loaded 40 pt contract at BWV and was like... oooo... I should call and get that!

Then reality set in and I have to keep reminding myself (new kitchen first, new kitchen first!)....


----------



## Delaware Mike

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Then reality set in and I have to keep reminding myself (new kitchen first, new kitchen first!)....




We did the kitchen remodel thing last year.  ...believe me, the points would cost a lot less.


----------



## vascubaguy

Delaware Mike said:
			
		

> We did the kitchen remodel thing last year.  ...believe me, the points would cost a lot less.



Fortunately, I have a pretty small kitchen and will be doing all the work myself (except maybe the counter tops). So, hopefully it will end up being more like a 30 pt contract than 40...


----------



## mlshields

60 points - Boardwalk - $84 per point - use year February - 56 points coming in 2007.

Submitted - 7/25

Passed - 7/28

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEE (YES WE ARE ALREADY MEMBERS)


----------



## mcreste

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> ROFR = Right of First Refusal
> 
> Basically, if you decide to try and buy a DVC contract via the resale market, whatever deal you work out has to be sent to DVC for approval. When they look at the deal they have the right to purchase that contract with the exact same terms instead of allowing the original seller to purchase.
> 
> It is a way for them to maintain the value of the DVC.


 
Now I'm confused...why and what is the original seller purchasing?


----------



## mcreste

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> ROFR = Right of First Refusal
> 
> Basically, if you decide to try and buy a DVC contract via the resale market, whatever deal you work out has to be sent to DVC for approval. When they look at the deal they have the right to purchase that contract with the exact same terms instead of allowing the original seller to purchase.
> 
> It is a way for them to maintain the value of the DVC.



Now I'm confused....what and why is the original seller 
purchasing? 

Sorry for posting twice!


----------



## vascubaguy

mcreste said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused....what and why is the original seller purchasing?



Disney Vacation Club (DVC)... kinda like a timeshare.  You can buy ownership into some of the Disney resorts (Saratoga Springs, Old Key West, Beach Club Villas, Boardwalk Villas, Villas at the Wilderness Lodge, Hilton Head Island Resort, and Vero Beach Resort). If you are interested in discovering more detailed info, check out the "sticky" threads that are at the top of the Disney Vacation Club thread list.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Boo Hoo, I'm bummed.
Submitted to Disney July 27 (approx).  VB $70 pt. 50 pts., March UY,
Avail points from March 2006. ROFR today. (Aug 4).
Wondering if it is even worth trying again.
We live in Oregon and 50 pts would be perfect as we probably would want to go every 3 years with 150 points from banking and borrowing.  Wouldn't be worth it for me to buy a 150 point contract because of the distance. :


----------



## mcreste

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> ROFR = Right of First Refusal
> 
> Basically, if you decide to try and buy a DVC contract via the resale market, whatever deal you work out has to be sent to DVC for approval. When they look at the deal they have the right to purchase that contract with the exact same terms instead of allowing the original seller to purchase.
> 
> It is a way for them to maintain the value of the DVC.



Thanks, vascubaguy, I do understand that it's DVC that we're talking about (I own at the Beach Club), but am confused by the phrase "instead of allowing the original seller to purchase" the contract.  If the seller is trying to unload his DVC, what is the seller trying to buy?  (Sorry for being so dimwitted  )


----------



## Judy WI

I have a 50 point BCV Feb @94.00 and nothing until 2008 - submited about 7/14 and still have not heard a thing.

Got my HHI 25 points that where submitted about 7/19 and passed the 28th.


----------



## LisaS

mcreste said:
			
		

> Thanks, vascubaguy, I do understand that it's DVC that we're talking about (I own at the Beach Club), but am confused by the phrase "instead of allowing the original seller to purchase" the contract.  If the seller is trying to unload his DVC, what is the seller trying to buy?  (Sorry for being so dimwitted  )


I believe that was a typo in vascubaguy's post. He meant "instead of allowing the original BUYER to purchase" the contract.

In other words, if DVC exercises ROFR, they become the buyer of the contract and the original buyer is out of luck and has to look for another contract.  The seller gets the same deal they agreed to with the original buyer, except now the buyer is Disney.


----------



## Judy WI

Just heard I was ROFR'd on my BCV @94, 2008  -   Member now


----------



## ceejay13

I am awaiting word on a BCV 100 point contract that we are selling for $94 no points available until Dec. 2007. This is our first sale and I'm surprised the $94 50 point BCV was ROFR'd?? I have never paid much attention so maybe I shouldn't be. We had 5 contracts, 4 at the BWV and the small one at the BCV and have never tried to sell before. I was shocked that it had a contract put on it the first day it was posted. I knew the BCV were hot but I never expected it that quickly.


----------



## sandieb

We submitted an offer for HHI 200 points with 200 banked points. $74 and seller pays maintenance fees.  Wish us well!  We really love the HH resort.
Sandie


----------



## goofydiz

I put an offer in through TSS for which was accepted.  SSR - 190 pts. at $82 February UY - 190 currently available and 190 coming.  Crossing my fingers about ROFR!  

What is the usual time frame for ROFR?  Jason at TSS told me 3 - 4 weeks.  I see that some got a response in days.


----------



## vascubaguy

mcreste said:
			
		

> Thanks, vascubaguy, I do understand that it's DVC that we're talking about (I own at the Beach Club), but am confused by the phrase "instead of allowing the original seller to purchase" the contract.  If the seller is trying to unload his DVC, what is the seller trying to buy?  (Sorry for being so dimwitted  )




Oh I'm sorry, I should have gone back and re-read that... I should have put "original buyer" instead of seller.

Must have been one of those day...


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member *
mlshields -----------  60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member *
50 years Too! -------  50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
mattnday ------------ 230 OKW (???) $76, 190 '05 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 8/3) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 100 SSR (Aug) $84, 84 '06 pts available with 12 pts in holding status, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on 12 holding status points and the 16 borrowed '06 pts (sub 8/4) - non-member *
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
*


----------



## goofydiz

Ok - I'm looking at this awesome list that "vascubaguy" has been updating for us.  I notice that some find out about ROFR with days - but some take so long.  I'm hoping that mine goes really quick - what causes quick vs slow response?  

I'm amazed about "MarkyMouse" getting ROFR on the same day!  That's amazing!

Thanks again for keeping us updated!


----------



## jejojual

We are newbies  - We are also waiting on rofr from disney - 230 pts at HHI with 325 pts "on hold" that expire 2/1/07 and a feb use year at $73 per point - anybody have any guesses as to whether it will come through an how long it will take to find out?  We heard 3-4 weeks as well but are hoping for much sooner!

Also - with the on hold pts we'd like to go to HHI after Christmas - but we can't book until 60 days out - what are our chances of getting in?


----------



## stenogoddess

I don't know what makes some people's ROFR go fast and some slow.  I had heard from my TSS person that they "usually" hear back from Disney on Fridays.  But who really knows.  I think it's the luck of the draw myself.  I hope no one has to wait too long as I know the wait process is hard on the nerves.

What I really wanted to say, however, is a big thanks to Vascubaguy for keeping up this list.  I know when we first started to think about DVC, this list went a long way towards helping us look at real numbers and trying to get an idea of what was what.  So THANKS!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member *
mlshields -----------  60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member *
50 years Too! -------  50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
mattnday ------------ 230 OKW (???) $76, 190 '05 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 8/3) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 100 SSR (Aug) $84, 84 '06 pts available with 12 pts in holding status, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on 12 holding status points and the 16 borrowed '06 pts (sub 8/4) - non-member *
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3) - non-member
*


----------



## Judy WI

BCV - UY-March, 100 - @92,  100 points coming 2008, no due until 2008

I will have to overnight the paper work tonight of course so most likely will be submitted by 8/14.

I am waiting for my closing paper on HHI - 25 so soon to be a real member.


----------



## chorlick

WE HAVE FINALLY CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone at TSS who helped us with the problems we had with our closing.  It is all worked out and was sent to Disney today.  We are finally the owners!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields -----------  60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)



*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------  50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member



*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
mattnday ------------ 230 OKW (???) $76, 190 '05 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 8/3) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 100 SSR (Aug) $84, 84 '06 pts available with 12 pts in holding status, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on 12 holding status points and the 16 borrowed '06 pts (sub 8/4) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3) - non-member *
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14) 
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, ??? (sub 8/7) - member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

Judy WI said:
			
		

> BCV - UY-March, 100 - @92,  100 points coming 2008, no due until 2008
> 
> I will have to overnight the paper work tonight of course so most likely will be submitted by 8/14.
> 
> I am waiting for my closing paper on HHI - 25 so soon to be a real member.



I just have to ask.... are you sure you want to buy a complete stripped contract? Almost 2 years before you get any use out of that contract! 

Since you passed with the HHI contract, you could wait until you get in the system and get on the waitlist to buy direct. You'll pay a couple dollars more per point, but no closing costs, and you'll have all current year points available. Either that or hold off a little longer for an unstripped contract. I'm sure something better would come along in the almost 2 years it would take to get use out of that one.

Just something to think about!
But if you decide to go with it.. best wishes on passing ROFR!


----------



## goofydiz

Judy WI said:
			
		

> BCV - UY-March, 100 - @92,  100 points coming 2008, no due until 2008
> 
> I will have to overnight the paper work tonight of course so most likely will be submitted by 8/14.
> 
> I am waiting for my closing paper on HHI - 25 so soon to be a real member.




Ok - Sorry if this is a stupid question or if it was answered before - But why if you overnight tonight will it not be submitted till 8/14?  I know that "stenogoddess" stated that they usually hear back from Disney on Fridays - Do they only submit on certain days also?


----------



## vascubaguy

goofydiz said:
			
		

> Ok - Sorry if this is a stupid question or if it was answered before - But why if you overnight tonight will it not be submitted till 8/14?  I know that "stenogoddess" stated that they usually hear back from Disney on Fridays - Do they only submit on certain days also?



I think Judy was just giving a conservative estimate. I would think it would probably be submitted by the end of the week, but it depends on the response time of the seller and the time it takes to get the ROFR request done and sent out.


----------



## garnet1240

Just heard today!! Been  waiting to join past few years with a small contract...wanted to make sure my now teen kids would still love to go as much as me!  Yeahh!!!

50 OKW, $88 Oct UY, all 06 pts coming, buyer pays all closing .  Submitted 7/25 and passed 8/8!!!! non-member

Oh...I bet this can get addictive!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50  HH (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields -----------  60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28) *
garnet1240 --------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) --- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------  50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member



*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
mattnday ------------ 230 OKW (???) $76, 190 '05 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 8/3) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 100 SSR (Aug) $84, 84 '06 pts available with 12 pts in holding status, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on 12 holding status points and the 16 borrowed '06 pts (sub 8/4) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3) - non-member *
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14) 
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, ??? (sub 8/7) - member
*


----------



## Judy WI

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I just have to ask.... are you sure you want to buy a complete stripped contract? Almost 2 years before you get any use out of that contract!
> 
> Since you passed with the HHI contract, you could wait until you get in the system and get on the waitlist to buy direct. You'll pay a couple dollars more per point, but no closing costs, and you'll have all current year points available. Either that or hold off a little longer for an unstripped contract. I'm sure something better would come along in the almost 2 years it would take to get use out of that one.
> 
> Just something to think about!
> But if you decide to go with it.. best wishes on passing ROFR!




Thought about every thing you just said but we have a trip next month and a trip next summer setup so would not be able to use it until 2008. Have the money now who knows what will come up in the next few months to use that up.  Thought about the price going up all the time and said what the heck it most likely will not pass ROFR anyways.


----------



## vascubaguy

Judy WI said:
			
		

> Thought about every thing you just said but we have a trip next month and a trip next summer setup so would not be able to use it until 2008. Have the money now who knows what will come up in the next few months to use that up.  Thought about the price going up all the time and said what the heck it most likely will not pass ROFR anyways.



Well, on the bright side though, if it doesn't pass... it'll show up in DVC inventory so you could possibly get it there...   

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all who passed!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## kathleena

I just sold a contract and DVC didn't ROFR

100 pts, BCV, Aug, $97, all 8/1/06 and 8/1/07 available, nothing banked or borrowed.  I was notified it passed 8/1, and it was submitted 7/15.

Don't see it on the list above, so assuming the buyer isn't on the boards.


----------



## jekjones1558

Welcome Home, garnet1240!


----------



## lisaviolet

garnet1240 said:
			
		

> Just heard today!! Been  waiting to join past few years with a small contract...wanted to make sure my now teen kids would still love to go as much as me!  Yeahh!!!
> 
> 50 OKW, $88 Oct UY, all 06 pts coming, buyer pays all closing .  Submitted 7/25 and passed 8/8!!!! non-member
> 
> Oh...I bet this can get addictive!!



Oh yes it can be quite addictive!!!   

 Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Judy WI

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Well, on the bright side though, if it doesn't pass... it'll show up in DVC inventory so you could possibly get it there...
> 
> Best of luck to ya!




And it will give someone a sale, either by me or Disney, so the seller will be happy. And if indeed Disney does ROFR then it will be new invertory as you say. So this may not make me happy but 2 others will be.


----------



## garnet1240

Thanks for the   welcomes!!!


----------



## Patty3

Disney exercised their rofr on our Hilton Head contract.  It was a 400 point contract, $70 a point with 160 points left for 2006.  I am so bummed!  

I wanted to add that it was a February UY.


----------



## vascubaguy

Patty3 said:
			
		

> Disney exercised their rofr on our Hilton Head contract.  It was a 400 point contract, $70 a point with 160 points left for 2006.  I am so bummed!



Sorry about the ROFR... perhaps this means that there's a better contract out there waiting for ya!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields -----------  60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) *
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------  50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member *
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) *



*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24) - non-member
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
mattnday ------------ 230 OKW (???) $76, 190 '05 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 8/3) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 100 SSR (Aug) $84, 84 '06 pts available with 12 pts in holding status, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on 12 holding status points and the 16 borrowed '06 pts (sub 8/4) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14) 
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, ??? (sub 8/7) - member *
disneybass ----------  40 OKW (???) $??, ???? (sub 8/9?)
*


----------



## paeskie

DVC passed our ROFR.
We will be owners by the time we get to WDW next month!
Yeah!


----------



## disneybass

Just found out that we are at disney for rofr (40 point okw). Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## missymouse

Disney waived ROFR for our 100 point HHI contract so now we just have to wait for closing papers and get into the system.  Then I can figure out what I want to do as far as trying to get a transfer or borrowing from 2008 points.


----------



## MarriedAtDisney

Disney waived!  

Vero 150 Pts Feb $70/pt.  All 2007 and 2008 Points.


----------



## jejojual

WE GOT IT!!! Just found out Disney waived ROFR on our contract -  HHI - 230 pts @ $73 pp  - with 325 "on hold" - we are so so so excited!!! Can't wait to make our first ressie!


----------



## mickeychick

Hi, I just thought I'd post my recent experience, for anyone waiting and watching. BWV, 100pts, $88/pt, all '06 and '07 points. It was submitted around Aug 9th I think, and I found out yesterday (the 11th) that Disney waived ROFR.


----------



## thelionqueen

mickeychick said:
			
		

> Hi, I just thought I'd post my recent experience, for anyone waiting and watching. BWV, 100pts, $88/pt, all '06 and '07 points. It was submitted around Aug 9th I think, and I found out yesterday (the 11th) that Disney waived ROFR.


WOW, That was FAST!!

Congratulations!!

We submitted our contract to Disney on 8/10 for BWV as well..I hope we have as good of luck as you did!

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------  75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------  75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------  25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 -----  50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields -----------  60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member *
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 -----  50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------  25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------  45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----  50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------  50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------  50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey -----  25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------  30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------  25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------  50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------  38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------  50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------  50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------  50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) *
ruddydvc ----------- 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11)
*


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
Wild@WDW ------------  70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14) 
disneybass ----------  40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9?)


----------



## ruddydvc

We found out Disney ROFR our pending contract of 250 OKW points March use year at $75 per point.  No points until 3/07.  Seller paid maint. fees until 3/07.


----------



## disneybass

Sorry, I left out the info.  40 OKW; Feb use year; Stripped till 2/1/08. $84 per point. Buyer pays closing


----------



## Alcooz

75 BWV (mar) $90, all 05 points banked, all 06 points, all 07 coming, buyer pays closing. sub 8/4, passed 8/11. recent member with 50 BCV pts.


----------



## disneybass

Just heard from Jason at TTS. Did not pass ROFR. Will have to try again


----------



## TXGIRL1226

I am currently waiting on ROFR it was submitted 8/2/06.  I have a 33 point contract waiting at OKW for $84.00 per point.  I am hoping to hear something soon!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Waiting to hear on 70 pts. BCV.  Dec UY.  32 pts. coming 12/06, 70 pts. 12/07.  $98 pt.  Submitted to Disney 8/11.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11) *
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) *
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
*


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14)  *
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11) 
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11)
Uberweasley --------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15) - Non-member
*


----------



## thelionqueen

40pts BWV $85 PP all 05' & 06' points avail
Just more to save for our contemporary contract


----------



## TXGIRL1226

Sorry I didn't post use year it is February.  I (the buyer) pay closing costs and 06 maintenance for 27 points for 06.


----------



## vascubaguy

TXGIRL1226 said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't post use year it is February.  I (the buyer) pay closing costs and 06 maintenance for 27 points for 06.



No problem, thanks for the update.  I added it to the list above.

Best of luck!


----------



## Uberweasle

Thanks to all the info on these boards I finally made the leap.  Keeping my fingers crossed!

60 BWV (Dec) $92, All 05' and 06' Points coming 12/06 (120), all 07' points 12/07.  Buyer pays closing and 06' MF - Non-member


----------



## Judy WI

sale pending on HHI, Feb UY, 80 pt @ $74.00, all points coming in '07.

If goes though will add to my 25 HHI, March uy I am waiting to close on


----------



## lisaviolet

Disney is buying our contract.  It is a SSR, 128 points, March UY, stripped to March 2008.

The original "buyers" were non-members.  But regardless I was surprised.  And I feel bad for them!!!!  

Oh!  Bought by Disney for $81.  Interesting.


----------



## lisaviolet

I think Disney ROFRed it on the 10th.....


----------



## dznymom1

My Mom just had both the contracts she was selling ROFR'd.  I am guessing that the OKW one was the one disneybass already reported.  (sorry disneybass   )  The other was 100 points at BWV, with 100 points coming in Feb 07, $86. 

I'm going to be selling a couple of small contracts fairly soon, and with all this ROFR I may strip them if Disney is gonna get them anyway.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Curious--When Disney buys back through ROTF does Disney pay the owner the full asking price and pay the commission or do they only pay the price that is left after the seller pays the commission?
Trying to figure out Disney's break even price per point for buy backs.


----------



## lisaviolet

50 years Too! said:
			
		

> Curious--When Disney buys back through ROTF does Disney pay the owner the full asking price and pay the commission or do they only pay the price that is left after the seller pays the commission?
> Trying to figure out Disney's break even price per point for buy backs.



The transaction stays exactly the same.  Disney pays us (the sellers) the price that the potential buyers offered to pay minus the commission which they send directly to the agent. Plus, they pay closing costs that the original buyer would have paid.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Already own 150 pt contract at BWV, decided to add to Vero Beach as we have family that recently moved to the area.

Here's the details:

210 points VB (MAR) priced at $70 / point, 210 ('06) points banked, 210 points coming on 3/1/07.  Sent to Disney for ROFR on 8/10.

Buyer pays closing costs and 07 dues.  Seller pays 06 dues.


----------



## mickeychickie

Woohoo - I actually passed ROFR back in end June... it was pretty quick and totally painless... and now I'm a new owner - just closed 8/11/06   Yippee!!


----------



## TXGIRL1226

Disney exercised their ROFR.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11) *
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) *
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
*


*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14)  *
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11)
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15) - Non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16)
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10) - member
disneybass ------------ 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
*


----------



## disneybass

Well, lets try again.  Just signed a contract on 50 points (okw) $88 per point, April uy.  No points till 4/1/07.  Maybe this one will pass ROFR


----------



## bobbiwoz

disneybass said:
			
		

> Well, lets try again.  Just signed a contract on 50 points (okw) $88 per point, April uy.  No points till 4/1/07.  Maybe this one will pass ROFR


Pixie Dust for you!
Bobbi


----------



## jemiaule

OMG we STILL have not heard on ours. It was submitted 7/25 and it is so frustrating seeing all these others getting waived or ROFR'd within days while ours has sat stagnant for 23 days.

Besides our purchase we are waiting on thru TSS we have been on wait list for BWV points direct from Disney (we are not owners prior to this.) Well my BWV wait list points from Disney came in and I just got the contracts.

I truly think Disney has been holding on the ROFR decision because we have also been trying to buy direct from them. I am betting on day 30 they ROFR our purchase thru TSS just like they did on the last one we tried to buy thru TSS last month.


----------



## jekjones1558

> I truly think Disney has been holding on the ROFR decision because we have also been trying to buy direct from them. I am betting on day 30 they ROFR our purchase thru TSS just like they did on the last one we tried to buy thru TSS last mon



Perhaps Disney is waiting for you to sign the papers for your purchase through them.  Once you are members they will NOT ROFR your TTS purchase.  Good luck!


----------



## vascubaguy

jemiaule said:
			
		

> OMG we STILL have not heard on ours. It was submitted 7/25 and it is so frustrating seeing all these others getting waived or ROFR'd within days while ours has sat stagnant for 23 days.
> 
> Besides our purchase we are waiting on thru TSS we have been on wait list for BWV points direct from Disney (we are not owners prior to this.) Well my BWV wait list points from Disney came in and I just got the contracts.
> 
> I truly think Disney has been holding on the ROFR decision because we have also been trying to buy direct from them. I am betting on day 30 they ROFR our purchase thru TSS just like they did on the last one we tried to buy thru TSS last month.



If you haven't already, send an e-mail or give your agent a call at TSS and have them check it out. Another thing you could do is go over to the Orange County Comptrollers office website and do a search on official documents for Disney Vacation Development Notices for the BCV. Perhaps a copy of your ROFR waiver might show up there...


----------



## caseyem67

I am waiting to hear about ROFR.  We went through TSS and sent in paper work a week ago--OKW 230 points, $77/pt, Dec. UY, all points coming Dec '06.


----------



## goldilocks_63

Last time right before Disney began selling SSR, they really got aggressive about ROFRing.....

So maybe they are getting ready to sell another resort?

Just a thought, Goldi


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member



*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)



*WAITING:*      
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25) - non-member 
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14)
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11)
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15) - Non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16)
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10) - member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member *
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/11?)  
*


----------



## goofydiz

What's up with nobody getting the green light on ROFR lately?  From looking at this list nobody has passed since 8/11 - that is crazy!!!    I'm going crazy over here waiting for the word on my offer.  

It looks to me that there in a pattern of refusing going on!  If you look at the month of August on the list that "vascubaguy" has going - 8 have passed - whereas 9 have failed.  

If this is any indication of what I can expect - I'll be looking to start all over again I guess!    

What exactly causes them to go through these cycles where they refuse so much?  I went back and looked to earlier this year and hardly any were refused.  Does it have something to do with the time of year or amount of people that are buying in?  Any Ideas?


----------



## JimMIA

goofydiz said:
			
		

> What's up with nobody getting the green light on ROFR lately?  From looking at this list nobody has passed since 8/11 - that is crazy!!!    I'm going crazy over here waiting for the word on my offer.
> 
> It looks to me that there in a pattern of refusing going on!  If you look at the month of August on the list that "vascubaguy" has going - 8 have passed - whereas 9 have failed.
> 
> If this is any indication of what I can expect - I'll be looking to start all over again I guess!
> 
> What exactly causes them to go through these cycles where they refuse so much?  I went back and looked to earlier this year and hardly any were refused.  Does it have something to do with the time of year or amount of people that are buying in?  Any Ideas?


 Lookng at all 17 of those contracts, the only one that surprises me is the OKW ROFR at $75.  You can't just look at 9/17 getting ROFR'd. You have to evaluate the contracts qualitatively.

The key fact resale purchasers must remember if they want to be successful is that *if you don't clear ROFR, nothing else about that contract matters*.  Every month we see folks missing ROFR trying to save $100-200.   And it has always been thus.


----------



## goofydiz

Yeah!  I guess looking back at the list - most of the contracts that were refused were small contracts.  I'm guessing that the HHI 400 @ $70 was just too low of an offer?


----------



## LisaS

The other one that didn't pass that surprised me was jemiaule's: 220 BWV (Jun) $85. There are other contracts that passed around that time at $84/pt. I can only guess that Disney had people on the waiting list for BWV who needed June UY points and so they snapped this one up.


----------



## jemiaule

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> If you haven't already, send an e-mail or give your agent a call at TSS and have them check it out. Another thing you could do is go over to the Orange County Comptrollers office website and do a search on official documents for Disney Vacation Development Notices for the BCV. Perhaps a copy of your ROFR waiver might show up there...




I have called TSS about this every 3 or 4 days for about 2 weeks now. Just called again today - still no news.

26 days already.


----------



## jemiaule

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> Perhaps Disney is waiting for you to sign the papers for your purchase through them.  Once you are members they will NOT ROFR your TTS purchase.  Good luck!



Hrm, I would agree but the papers already have been sent now (on direct purchase) and still no word on the TSS purchase.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member *
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member *


*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)



*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14)
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11)
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15) - Non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16)
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10) - member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/11?)


----------



## jemiaule

W00t!!!!  Passed ROFR!!!!


----------



## ses1230

We just found out we passed ROFR!    We are now DVC members!

SSR 150 pts., $81, June use year, 103 available fom '06. We pay '06 dues on the 103 points, seller pays on the 47 they used.

Submitted 7/21 and passed 8/22.


----------



## LisaS

jemiaule said:
			
		

> W00t!!!!  Passed ROFR!!!!


At last!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Waiting to hear...TTS resale
OKW- $75 pr point, 230 pt contract, 207 pts available 4/07, 230 pts 4/08 submitted 8/18 (contracts that went out 4 days before me came back today, so I should hear by next week)


----------



## lisaviolet

jemiaule said:
			
		

> W00t!!!!  Passed ROFR!!!!



Fantastic!!!!  Great news!!!!    Welcome Home     Finally


----------



## lisaviolet

ses1230 said:
			
		

> We just found out we passed ROFR!    We are now DVC members!
> 
> SSR 150 pts., $81, June use year, 103 available fom '06. We pay '06 dues on the 103 points, seller pays on the 47 they used.
> 
> Submitted 7/21 and passed 8/22.



Congratulations to you.    Welcome Home


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member *
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member


ROFR'D:      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)



WAITING:      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14)
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11)
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15) - Non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16)
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10) - member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/11?) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
*


----------



## RWinNOLA

Just got word that we passed ROFR on our 210 pt VB contract!!!


----------



## caseyem67

WooHoo!!!  Just got word we passed ROFR!!!  We are finally DVC members--I cannot believe it!
 
OKW--230 points--$77/pt.  Dec. UY all 2006 points; submitted to Disney on Aug. 21.


----------



## kristytru

just found out we made it through!!!!
VWL-175pts with 47 banked from 2005--all 2006 points, April UY, non-member


----------



## lisaviolet

Congratulations to all of you!!!


----------



## Squidrific

Welcome Home!


----------



## jemiaule

Thanks to both of "The Lisa's" for the well wishes! (I swear you two should just trademark "The Lisa's" LOL!)

And I agree - finally is right!     

Congrats to the other folks that passed. Seems that someone in the ROFR department was taking a bit of a snooze and decided to wake up and pass us all. 

So, is it too soon to want to add-on??  

I'm kidding. I need to wait at least a week or something right?


----------



## LisaS

jemiaule said:
			
		

> I need to wait at least a week or something right?


I bought my resale contract just over a year ago and at that time it took 7-10 days to get into DVC's system. I think it was 9 days in my case. It all depends on DVC Admin's current workload, whether somebody is out on vacation this week, etc. Have fun making those first reservations!!


----------



## jemiaule

LisaS said:
			
		

> Have fun making those first reservations!!



The BWV points direct from Disney are already in the system - yay! (UY-August). I am trying now to figure out the best way to plan ahead for our first trip which is hard since we are not big "planners". 

If anyone could PM me some good strategies I would appreciate it - especially for December bookings. We know that is a hard time to get so that will be the  only one we will really want to work on for December 07.


----------



## Judy WI

Got out points for   HHI,  80 @74, (Feb)


----------



## Judy WI

Got my BCV  100 @92  March UY


----------



## vascubaguy

Double Congratz Judy!    
And congratz to all the others who recently passed!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member *
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
*



*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)



*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4?) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11)
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15) - Non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member *
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
*


----------



## ceejay13

Just notified that Disney passed on their ROFR for our 100 points at the BCV.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Tink415

We passed!  75 OKW (APR) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '06 dues  (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member - until now! Thanks for all the great info here!


----------



## npshinn1

This is my first post and woohoo - we passed ROFR!!

my first contract was 65 pts at VWL - $85/point Feb UY - 65 pts in 02/07
submitted 7/20 - ROFR'd 8/10

my second try 50 pts at VWL - $95/point Dec UY - 50pts 12/06
submitted 8/14 - notified today that we passed!!!

We are new members

I only hope that the paperwork is completed before our trip at the end of September. It would add a layer of magic to the whole trip!! 

Woohoo!!!


----------



## goofydiz

OMG!!!!!  It actually happened!  Take me off the Wait List.......We passed ROFR!  Finally!    
I'm so excited!  I can't keep from bouncing off the walls!      I think I'm gonna explode from all the excitement!    

Someone must have been in a good mood going all crazy with their magic wand!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Just got back from vacation and received the good news that we too passed!
70 BCV points, $98 point.  (Congrats Judy WI for getting passed on only $92 a point)!   Thanks to Jason and the TSS.


----------



## ckgplus3

We found out today that we passed -   

We purchased 150 BWV, $85/ point, no reimbursement for maintenance fees, 137 points coming 9/1/06. I believe the contract was submitted to Disney on 8/21.   This was our second contract this year, having bought SSR direct from Disney earlier.


----------



## Judy WI

jemiaule said:
			
		

> The BWV points direct from Disney are already in the system - yay! (UY-August). I am trying now to figure out the best way to plan ahead for our first trip which is hard since we are not big "planners".
> 
> If anyone could PM me some good strategies I would appreciate it - especially for December bookings. We know that is a hard time to get so that will be the  only one we will really want to work on for December 07.




Check out Caskbill's DVC planner if you have not already.  Great program. 

Great end to the week with so many of us passing this time around.  Sure is hard to figure out what makes or breaks a contact in Disney's eyes.


----------



## disneyterp

We passed yesterday.  300 pts at VWL.  Apr U/Y. $86 pt. 57 banked 05pts, 300 banked 06 pts and seller paid dues for 06.


----------



## 8Horses

This is my first post. We Purchased A BWV 150 Point Contract UY of Oct. For $86 Per Point. Sub on 8/15, Passed on 8/24. Sounds Like We Were Buying At The Right Time. Has anybody Heard about An AKL DVC?


----------



## ocwoodmanp

We passed - 160 points at BCV.  So excited we made it to this point.  Cannot wait to get everything done and begin planning a trip to Disney!


----------



## lisaviolet

What great news!!!    Congratulations to all of you!!!

And   Welcome Home!!   to all the new members.  What a fantastic week for ROFR.  Or lack of....


----------



## Uberweasle

The Mouse must have been in a good mood pushing all these contract through all of a sudden.  Happily we passed ROFR as well.  Thanks for the Pixie dust!


----------



## DizneyNutz

So we start the wait----my nerves are already jangled as I really want VWL!  It would be a dream come true for us.  We have pts at SSR and I love SSR, can't complain for a second, but VWL is where our hearts lie.  We didn't know a lot about DVC when we purchased SSR and was looking at the "extra" years----unfortunately, we didn't take in to account OUR extra years as in we're in our mid-40's....please folks, send us some pixie dust----I am so anxious.......


----------



## Micmaniac

Hey there, making my first post after reading the boards for a while now.  We just received a phone call from TTS that our WVL contract cleared disney.  They just sent it in on Wednesday!  We're pretty excited.  Expected closing date of mid-Oct.  Wilderness Lodge here we come!!!  

I think we're almost home.


'80 - Honeymoon at WDW
'81 - Poly
'86 - Contemp
'88 - Off site
'89 - Opening weekend of MGM
'90 - COntemp
'91-'98 - Lots of visits
'99 - Fort Wilderness
'00 - DCL
'01 - ALL STar
'02 - PO Riverside
'03 - Contemp
'04 - PO (during hurricane CHarlie)
'05 -  DCL
'06 - OKW


----------



## disneydenisel

I can't believe how quickly everyone seems to be passing ROFR these days, I am truly amazed! It must be the best time to submit a contract! Welcome home, everyone   !


----------



## vascubaguy

Wow, that took a few minutes to update! All the passing and new folks!

Congratz to all that passed!!!!!!!!

DizneyNutz & Micmaniac, if you don't mind providing details about your contracts, I'll add ya to the wait list! Best wishes to a quick passing of ROFR!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member *
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
*



*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10)


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member *
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25) - member
*


----------



## DizneyNutz

Sold SSR 150 pts @ $81, use yr August, 55 available, 96 in '07, 150 in '08/Trying to buy VWL, 150 pts@ $81, use yr October, 139 available in October '06, 150 in October '07----as far as we know both were submitted to Disney for ROFR yesterday, August 25th.


----------



## DizneyNutz

So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are waiting---our paperwork went to Disney yesterday....August 25th----pixie dust please....

Sign me,
Neighbor Wannabe


----------



## ses1230

Wow!!!!!!!! Congrats to everyone that recently passes ROFR!!


----------



## DisneyOrBust2006

Started (the madness) with a cash ressie; then rented points; now we're comming "home" ...  

VWL 55 (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
Lady's Tramp -------- 200 SSR (Mar) $82, 164 '06 pts available, all '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MFs on 164 pts (sub 5/31, passed 6/2) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $84, 15 '06 pts coming, seller pays all '06 MF & closing costs (sub 5/30, passed 6/2) - non-member
stenogoddess -seller- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing (passed in 4 days-6/10?)
jcanary ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $80, no current points, 85 pts coming '07, can't close until August (sub 6/1, passed 6/5) - non-member 
Destination Disney -- 200  VB (Feb) $65, 50 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 6/5, passed 6/12)
macky03 ------------- 160  VB (???) $62.50, ???, (passed 6/14) - non-member
stenogoddess -------- 100 VWL (Sep) $87, (sub 5/25?, passed 6/14) - non-member 
Kenswing ------------ 200 BWV (Aug) $84, 9 '05 points banked, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/8, passed 6/16)
CPTJAK -------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, no MFs (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
Lasrnw -------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $87, all of 05, 38 named points good until Feb 17 (passed 6/16?) non-member
alcooz --------------- 50 BCV (Sep) $95, all '06 pts coming, none banked/borrowed (passed 6/21) 
disney lover -------- 240 OKW (Jun) $74, 231 pts coming 6/1/06, all '07 pts (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) non-member
jgreenedc ----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $74, 250 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts coming (sub 6/21, passed 6/28) 
MarkyMouse ---------- 150 HHI (Aug) $73, 12 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 6/28, passed 6/28 - wow) non-member
Plutofan ------------ 275 BCV (???) $91, 168 '04 pts, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays '06 MF and closing (sub ???, passed 6/28?) - member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $88, 100 '05 pts banked (sub 6/22?, passed 6/29) - non-member
CTtwins ------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, all '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays share of '06 MF & closing costs (sub 6/5, passed 6/12) - non-member
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member *
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
*



*ROFR'D:*      
Disneymooners93 ------ 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 --------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone -------------- 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu ----------------- 45 OKW (Sep) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 ----- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 ---------------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member
Paging Tom Morrow ---- 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 0 current pts, 19 pts coming in '07, all '08, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13?, ROFR'd 3/20) - non-member
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer paying all closing and '06 dues (ROFR 4/7)
lovetoseemickey ------ 25 SSR (Dec) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (ROFR'd 4/7)
NJOYURLIFE ----------- 30  VB (Dec) $87, 30 pts available and must be used by Dec '06, all '06 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 3/17, ROFR'd 4/6)
Wink13 --------------- 25 BCV (Aug) $90, 18 points '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 4/4?, ROFR'd 4/10) - non-member 
gblast123 ----------- 620 OKW (Jun) $72.50, 620 banked '05, 620 - '07 (ROFR'd 4/19)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?)
DOOGIERUNNER-seller-- 200 BWV (Oct) $76, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd  4/25?) 
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10)


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member *
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25) - member
*


----------



## minniemomof3

Hi

My contract for VWL was just accepted by the seller and will be now be going to disney.  This is my first attempt to purchase dvc.

70 Points VWL, $87 point, August use year, non-member, all 06 and 07 points availabe, buyer and seller split 06 maintenance fees.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Best of luck.    Keep us informed.


----------



## ocwoodmanp

Good Luck!  We wish you the best!

Polynesian August 1994
BCV August 1997
BCV August 2004


----------



## bobbiwoz

minniemomof3 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My contract for VWL was just accepted by the seller and will be now be going to disney.  This is my first attempt to purchase dvc.
> 
> 70 Points VWL, $87 point, August use year, non-member, all 06 and 07 points availabe, buyer and seller split 06 maintenance fees.
> 
> Wish me luck!



 Pixie Dust that you'll soon be a VWL neighbor!
Bobbi


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) *
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25) - member *
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor --------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
*


----------



## Trebor

You can add me to the waiting list, as well.  

150 points at Boardwalk at $86.50 a point, December renewal month, 96 '05 banked points, all of 2006, buyer pays 2006 dues and closing costs, non-member. Submitted today.


----------



## minniemomof3

It seems that the last few small point contracts for VWL to pass RoFR were in $95 range.  What do you think my chances are at $87 a point for 70 points?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lost the contract to dvc
okw 230 contract 210 on 4/07 full amt 4/08

not happy.....


----------



## DizneyNutz

Micmaniac said:
			
		

> Hey there, making my first post after reading the boards for a while now.  We just received a phone call from TTS that our WVL contract cleared disney.  They just sent it in on Wednesday!  We're pretty excited.  Expected closing date of mid-Oct.  Wilderness Lodge here we come!!!
> 
> I think we're almost home.
> 
> Congratulations to you!!!!  I am so happy for you!  Maybe we'll hear something soon....very anxious.


----------



## TXGIRL1226

I must be crazy trying this again.....I am waiting on Timeshare Store to e-mail my contracts to me.  I am going for 60 points at OKW.  October use year.  All points coming for 06 and 07.  I will be paying maintenance and closing costs. $85.00 per point.  It will be submitted for ROFR later this week or next week for ROFR.


----------



## PSC

Add me to the waiting list as well.

200 points at BWV at $89 per point.  February Use Year.  Seller Responsible for 2006 maint fees. 197 banked points.  

Hoping for a quick answer!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member



*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6)
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25) - member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member *
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/1?) - non-member
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?) - non-member 
*


----------



## sandieb

Great News! I just returned home from vacation and found out that our contract for Hilton Head 200 points has passed Disney's ROFR as of 8/24.  This contract has 200 banked points.  The cost was $74 per point.  The seller pays the maintenance fees.  This is our fourth DVC contract - three are at the Beach Club Villas.  We really like Hilton Head.  We now have 650 points and I'm finished!  (hmmm, I said that before, I think). Sandie B


----------



## Nedlo2

Congratulations .. I know you'll have fun using all those points   




			
				sandieb said:
			
		

> Great News! I just returned home from vacation and found out that our contract for Hilton Head 200 points has passed Disney's ROFR as of 8/24.  This contract has 200 banked points.  The cost was $74 per point.  The seller pays the maintenance fees.  This is our fourth DVC contract - three are at the Beach Club Villas.  We really like Hilton Head.  We now have 650 points and I'm finished!  (hmmm, I said that before, I think). Sandie B


----------



## woohoo

Waiting on ROFR for OKW 70 pts (Sept) nonmember $86pp seller pays closing.....Hoping for the best.....Think it will fly?????


----------



## BevS97

We are waiting to hear on 171 points at the Boardwalk,  $86/point,  153 available this year, and full points available from June 07.

It's been 2 weeks now,  any idea how long it can take? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## DizneyNutz

We found out this afternoon that we didn't make it through ROFR for VWL.

We are trying for another contract---VWL $83 per pt, 86 pts available with a June use year.

Could we PLEASE get a little extra   we are so sad, hopefully this time we'll make it through!


----------



## DizneyNutz

minniemomof3 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My contract for VWL was just accepted by the seller and will be now be going to disney.  This is my first attempt to purchase dvc.
> 
> 70 Points VWL, $87 point, August use year, non-member, all 06 and 07 points availabe, buyer and seller split 06 maintenance fees.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Best of luck Minniemom, we didn't make it, found out today---we're not giving up---we've already submitted another bid---waiting to hear whether the seller accepts, then we'll go back to Disney---dread it---hopefully we'll make it through.


----------



## deedeetoo

Dizneynutz - Sorry to hear that you got ROFR'd.  I wonder why.  Your contract was almost exactly the same as ours at the same price and we made it through about a month ago.  I think we just got real lucky.

Good luck with your next try.


----------



## DizneyNutz

deedeetoo said:
			
		

> Dizneynutz - Sorry to hear that you got ROFR'd.  I wonder why.  Your contract was almost exactly the same as ours at the same price and we made it through about a month ago.  I think we just got real lucky.
> 
> Good luck with your next try.



Thanks.  I was looking at the ones that were snapped up by Disney and the ones that passed---the DH and I were discussing the fact there is just no way to understand the rhyme/reason of who makes it and who doesn't.  We are SO disappointed---hopefully, we'll make it this time


----------



## minniemomof3

Dizneynutz

I'm sorry to hear you didn't make it past RoFR .  Best of luck on your next contract.


----------



## ses1230

BevS97 said:
			
		

> We are waiting to hear on 171 points at the Boardwalk,  $86/point,  153 available this year, and full points available from June 07.
> 
> It's been 2 weeks now,  any idea how long it can take? The suspense is killing me!




I know how you feel!   We heard on Day 31. Good luck!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member *
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member *
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/1?) - non-member
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?) - non-member  *
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/1) - member 
*


----------



## DizneyNutz

Sorry---we're trying for another 150 pt contract.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jetman

We had agreed to sell points at Saratoga at $84 and Disney has just informed us they will be buying them back.


----------



## Delaware Mike

jetman said:
			
		

> We had agreed to sell points at Saratoga at $84 and Disney has just informed us they will be buying them back.




Curious as to the number of points in-total, number currently available, and the other details.

We're waiting too....


----------



## DizneyNutz

If you don't mind my asking, did you receive a FedEx package today (Sat)?  We have 150 for $81 per pt for sale at SSR, and while I know we'll get our $$'s either way, I would feel very bad for the folks that are trying to buy ours.  It is not a good feeling to get that "you didn't pass ROFR" phone call!

What kills me is, we just found out yesterday that we didn't pass ROFR for VWL, and while I know that they may make $$ from the sale of the shares---I can assure you, they would've made MORE from me at the VWL Mercantile!  HA!  

We're trying again, hopefully we'll make it and I am praying that the couple that is trying to buy ours makes it.


----------



## BlakeNJ

We are looking into resale options.  I just don't see a rhyme or reason to which contracts pass vs. ROFR'd.  I can see getting an idea of what the "going" rate is at each DVC but obsessing over each contract that has passed/ROFR'd seems to be a waste of my time.  Am I right or am I missing something here?


----------



## mickerbaby

minniemomof3 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My contract for VWL was just accepted by the seller and will be now be going to disney.  This is my first attempt to purchase dvc.
> 
> 70 Points VWL, $87 point, August use year, non-member, all 06 and 07 points availabe, buyer and seller split 06 maintenance fees.
> 
> Wish me luck!



I submitted a contract to Disney for 65 points VWL, $94 a point, August use year, all 06 points intact (5 banked from 2005) and I am paying all maintenance fees for 2006.  I didn't think my deal was that over priced, especially since Disney is using ROFR so much.  But the numbers seems so different than minniemomof3's???!!!  Maybe I should have negotiated or something??!! (I didn't at all, since I was hoping to avoid getting ROFR'd, anything that will help right??!!).
Did others negotiate the point price or paying maintence fee's???


----------



## kmc33

mickerbaby said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have negotiated or something??!!


 I bought a small contract about a year ago, and it was my understanding it is tricky to try to negotiate the price on those.  Many times they go under contract the day they are released.  By the time you try to go back and forth on price with the seller you risk losing it to another buyer.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

OKW 232 pts 232 from 2006, all pts in 2007 $78 pr pnt split closing costs w/ seller. via TTS- waiting


----------



## PSC

I just received notification that my contract passed ROFR!  It sure was a long week!

200 points at BWV at $89 per point. February Use Year. Seller Responsible for 2006 maint fees. 197 banked points.


----------



## WITiggerFan

Just heard that we passed ROFR.  100 pts SSR. $82.  No points until March 2008.


----------



## ArnyVee

We just got the paperwork this weekend about our offer on an OKW contract w/210 points. $78. Points from '05 & current. Pleeeeeze hit us with some pixie dust as we have ressies at the end of October and rather than rent points, we went with another contract! So, it's getting tight on time here!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members *
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member *
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/1?) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member *
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member 
mickerbaby ----------- 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 5 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MF (sub ???)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (???) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub ???)
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
*


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home to those who passed ROFR!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

PS. Keep in close contact with your agent for those nagging questions between now and your closing.  That is their job, to walk you through the ENTIRE process.


----------



## DizneyNutz

We sold our SSR shares, we just heard today that Disney waived their right of purhcase  I am so HAPPY for the new owners and I hope they truly have a lot of happy years as DVC Members---we're a special group aren't we  

The DH and I also found out that our second attempt to purchase VWL was sent to Disney today----hopefully, it'll go through this time! 

At least Disney is letting folks know fairly quickly regarding their decision.  For all of those that have passed  for those of us that are waiting


----------



## TXGIRL1226

Congrats to those who passed and goodluck to those who are waiting!


----------



## ArnyVee

My contract that I'm hoping to get is an APRIL UY for those keeping track 

Oh, and sub (submitted offer, I'm guessing) was 9/2


----------



## parrothead365

Waiting to hear back on 100pt OKW @ $80 per pt. Oct. all 2006 pts coming.  submitted 9/1.  Heres hoping mickey is good to us


----------



## CarolA

I just accepted an offer on 50 HH points for 75 a point. The contract has 12 points left in this year and buyer is paying all closing and maintence on the 12 unused points.  (June use year)

I a more then a little shocked.  Contract was posted on TSS at 4:01, offer was in my inbox at 5:33!  Pretty fast!  Personally I think this is borderline for ROFR.... but I get paid either way.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/1?) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member 
mickerbaby ----------- 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 5 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays '06 MF (sub ???)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (???) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub ???)
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member *
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1)
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
*


----------



## TXGIRL1226

My contract was submitted for ROFR yesterday.  I hope it passes!


----------



## Nicsmom

Submitted today via TSS: 
200 VWL Dec. UY 200+70 banked, 200 coming on 12/1/2007 $88 PP. Split 06 maint. Buyer pays closing.


----------



## BlueCrown327

Newbie here, been cruising the forum for about 2 wks. Found out yesterday did not pass ROFR (150 SSR @ $82, all '07 & '08, Feb u/y). Only took about a week to 10 days to hear.  Submitted new offer today.........pixie dust pleeeze!


----------



## BlueCrown327

Actually, offer was submitted for ROFR on 8/28, rec'd notice of ROFR on 9/6.


----------



## mickerbaby

Unfortunately my dh has decided that if we are going to do DVC he wants to go through Disney rather than buy resale.  I was trying to avoid having to finance anything by buying a small contract, but I guess he feels more comfortable with just buying enough points up front to have our regular weeks vacation rather than doing split stays, even if it means we have to finance it out.  Go figure!   
As long as we can buy into DVC, I'll be happy  
But I do apologize to the seller for the inconvenience, although I'm sure someone else will grab this contract up right away.  It's a great size and location!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member *
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (???) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub ???)
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member *
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1)
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
*


----------



## ArnyVee

Refresh my memory as I purchased my small contract a couple of years ago. When a resale contract gets ROFR'd, we find out rather quickly (or can find out quickly), but does it also work if Disney makes the decision to not exercise the ROFR on it?

I think the longest it can (or should) take is 30 days if I remember correctly.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

my contract is an Sept UY and submitted on Sept 6 (the labor day holiday slowed down the submission by a few days) 232 OKW


----------



## druidia

Pixie Dust please!!   Contract submitted to Disney today:

SSR 100 pts - $86 pp - Sept UY; 100 pts from 2006, all pts in 2007; buyer paying mntc and closing costs, via TTS - WAITING PATIENTLY!


----------



## bobbiwoz

druidia said:
			
		

> Pixie Dust please!!   Contract submitted to Disney today:
> 
> SSR 100 pts - $86 pp - Sept UY; 100 pts from 2006, all pts in 2007; buyer paying mntc and closing costs, via TTS - WAITING PATIENTLY!



 Pixie Dust!


----------



## druidia

Thanks Bobbiwoz!!!

We're very excited!!    

Can't wait to hear "Welcome Home!"


----------



## veenstra56

My small BWV contract was just submitted by TTS to Disney for ROFR today (Sept. 8).  I'm trying not to get too excited about it because I have a feeling that Disney will excercise their ROFR, as I am currently a non-member and am trying to purchase a small contract.  We'll see.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member *
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6)
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member *
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1)
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8) - non-member
*


----------



## T.E. Yeary

"Disney Gods", please help these folks pass ROFR!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## Jacky

My offer submitted to Disney today for ROFR  (9/8)

 200 OKW @ 75, 40 current points, Sept use year, 07 points available to borrow.

Current member

Jacky


----------



## DizneyNutz

Just curious as to whether or not anyone has ever received the "made it through/didn't make it through ROFR" call on Saturday?  

We've been submitted since Monday and it's getting hard to get a lot done while walking around with all your fingers and toes crossed


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member *
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6)
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1)
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
Jacky --------------- 200 OKW (Sep) $75, 40 current pts & all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8) - member
[/b]


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> "Disney Gods", please help these folks pass ROFR!



Thanks for the well wishes Tom!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I got it!!!! 232 OKW $78- 232 from 06, 232 07, splitting closing, sept UY


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

Eyore4Ever149 said:
			
		

> I got it!!!! 232 OKW $78- 232 from 06, 232 07, splitting closing, sept UY




Congrats and *WELCOME HOME*


----------



## sz9144

I wish I could even make it to the ROFR count down- my buyers keep backing out on us!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5) *
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28?) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1)
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
Jacky --------------- 200 OKW (Sep) $75, 40 current pts & all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8) - member


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jeremy&Susan said:
			
		

> Congrats and *WELCOME HOME*



THANK YOU!
Now...I have to find out how to add one of those DVC things to my signature!!!


----------



## Trebor

I just got the call that I passed ROFR.  150 points at Boardwalk with a December UY, all 2006/2007 points plus 96 2005 banked points.

     

Already planning a weeklong trip for next Christmas


----------



## woohoo

Congrats to all who passed today!

I'm still waiting to hear on our OKW offer.....  the days drag on when you are waiting for that fateful call


----------



## jekjones1558

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME HOME*​to Eyore4Ever149 and Trebor!  Good luck to woohoo!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Thank you!! Thank you!! Thank you!!   "Disney Gods"!!!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Oh my gosh!!  Congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!

Keep praying for us, we haven't heard anything yet---makes me nervous, last time (when we didn't make it) we heard in about a week, it's been a week and boy was I hoping to get the YOU'RE IN call today.....

Happy for you!


----------



## minniemomof3

Congratulations!!! 
We're still waiting to hear about our contract, it's been exactly 2 weeks.


----------



## disneybass

Congratulations!!!  I am waiting on the same good news!!


----------



## ArnyVee

Congratulations to those who made it! 

Hopefully we'll be receiving a call soon!


----------



## druidia

Congrats to all who have passed!

Also waiting for good news!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Please help these folks pass ROFR   "Disney Gods".


----------



## TXGIRL1226

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> Please help these folks pass ROFR   "Disney Gods".



Thanks for the prayers to the Disney powers that be.


----------



## DizneyNutz

Oh no!  That's awful!  

Buyers AND sellers should have given this so much thought before they reach this point that they should be ready to proceed immediately once a contract has been accepted!

Good Luck!


----------



## minniemomof3

I can't believe it but Disney waived their right to rofr.  We are now proud owners of Wildnerness Lodge (my husbands favorite resort).  I was really worried that we weren't going to pass since this was our first attempt and it's a small contract, but we did it!
 

 For those who are still waiting.


----------



## jekjones1558

Way to go, minniemomof3!
*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME HOME!*​


----------



## Longhairbear

minniemomof3 said:
			
		

> I can't believe it but Disney waived their right to rofr.  We are now proud owners of Wildnerness Lodge (my husbands favorite resort).  I was really worried that we weren't going to pass since this was our first attempt and it's a small contract, but we did it!
> 
> 
> For those who are still waiting.


 Good for you! We are also VWL owners too, and our favorite resort also. We started out small also, but got the add on disease. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member *
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8) - non-member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
Jacky --------------- 200 OKW (Sep) $75, 40 current pts & all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8) - member


----------



## DizneyNutz

Waiting   to hear from Disney ref ROFR on a VWL contract, the contract was submitted on 9/06---haven't heard anything yet---it's about to drive me   I check our email   ALL DAY long, my cell phone hasn't been out of my sight in days, I know the folks at the TTS are sick of me  

Tom---your employees are AWESOME, so this is not a reflection on any of them....I just need a little support from my fellow DISers!  Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Please, please help our friend DizneyNutz pass ROFR  "Disney Gods"!


----------



## parrothead365

Just got word that Disney passed on us     We now have a 210pt SSR and our newest a 100pt OKW


----------



## DizneyNutz

Thanks bunches for the well wishes---Good luck to all of those folks waiting on Disney!


----------



## Nicsmom

DisneyNutz...We submitted on 9/7 and can relate BIG time. Each day that goes buy feels like a week!

We are also spending to much time checking email and watching our phones LOL!


----------



## druidia

We are also still waiting patiently to hear about our SSR contract!    It sure would be nice to have some good news to start my weekend off right!!


----------



## disneybass

I know how you feel!  After changing our contract, we finally got it to Disney on 9/1 and still waiting.  Maybe good news today!! I hope!!!


----------



## DizneyNutz

To ALL of us still waiting!!!!!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Based upon "scub's" list, one has the best chance of hearing about ROFR on either Thursday or Friday.  

...darn, I guess I gotta wait another week...


----------



## WDWMOE

Heard last Friday (9/8) Disney exercised ROFR and took Vero Beach 50 pt April use year $75/pt non-member with 50 pt banked from 2005.  Guess we'll try again.


----------



## ArnyVee

We actually had our deal submitted on 9/13...there was a delay in finding my deposit which delayed it a few days 

I hope that mine gets lumped in with a few others from earlier in the month and gets reviewed at the same time! 

If we can close in early October, I've got a shot in setting things up for my end of October trip!


----------



## woohoo

We just rec'd notice that Disney waived ROFR! OKW 70 points (sept) all 2006 points available, buyer pays closing and seller pays 06 fees. $86/point. (non-member.....'til now!)

woohoo!


----------



## minniemomof3

woohoo said:
			
		

> We just rec'd notice that Disney waived ROFR! OKW 70 points (sept) all 2006 points available, buyer pays closing and seller pays 06 fees. $86/point. (non-member.....'til now!)
> 
> woohoo!



That's great news   We also heard earlier this week that Disney waived ROFR on our 70 point VWL contract.  I know how exciting it is!


----------



## ArnyVee

Congrats to both woohoo and minniemomof3!! 

Hope to get word before the end of the month for ours, although I might be pushing it. But, nothin' a little pixie dust can't help, right?


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member *
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member *
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88, no pts until 4/1/07 (sub 8/18?) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
Jacky --------------- 200 OKW (Sep) $75, 40 current pts & all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8) - member


----------



## druidia

We passed...but it was a little odd how we were told.  I received an email this morning from the closing company that says "Congratulations...DVC has waived their rights in re-purchasing the property blah, blah, blah."  But no call or email from TTS.     

I called TTS this afternoon and asked if this was accurate, and they said yes, it was accurate, and now I'm just waiting on closing documents.  

I'm not sure why someone from TTS didn't call me or send me an email, but there you go.   

Hopefully we close in the next few weeks!


----------



## TXGIRL1226

I agree Tom I have been working with Robert and he has been fabulous!

Congrats to those who made it and  best wishes to those of us still waiting!


----------



## JimMIA

druidia said:
			
		

> We passed...but it was a little odd how we were told.  I received an email this morning from the closing company that says "Congratulations...DVC has waived their rights in re-purchasing the property blah, blah, blah."  But no call or email from TTS.
> 
> I called TTS this afternoon and asked if this was accurate, and they said yes, it was accurate, and now I'm just waiting on closing documents.
> 
> I'm not sure why someone from TTS didn't call me or send me an email, but there you go.
> 
> Hopefully we close in the next few weeks!


 I could be wrong, but I think the closing company is actually the first to be notified.


----------



## chorlick

druidia said:
			
		

> We passed...but it was a little odd how we were told.  I received an email this morning from the closing company that says "Congratulations...DVC has waived their rights in re-purchasing the property blah, blah, blah."  But no call or email from TTS.
> 
> I called TTS this afternoon and asked if this was accurate, and they said yes, it was accurate, and now I'm just waiting on closing documents.
> 
> I'm not sure why someone from TTS didn't call me or send me an email, but there you go.
> 
> Hopefully we close in the next few weeks!




I think that's typical.  I've read here that it's happened that way and it happened to us that way too.  Not too long after, we got an email from TTS.

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArnyVee

I really don't mind to be contacted by the closing company or the TTS...just someone, call me! 

I'd like an order of pixie dust with a side order of pixie dust!


----------



## disneybass

I just heard that they let me have my little OKW contract!!! I'm a happy 54 year young boy!!!  Thanks for the pixie dust!


----------



## DizneyNutz

ArnyVee said:
			
		

> I really don't mind to be contacted by the closing company or the TTS...just someone, call me!
> 
> I'd like an order of pixie dust with a side order of pixie dust!



I'm with you, I don't care who calls, just someone PLEASE call!  We're working on week three.

        PIXIE DUST for all of us on the "still waiting list!"


----------



## The Faculty

Count us in as a new member!  

Talk about getting things through at break neck speed!   

Saratoga Springs 250 pts with 100 pts banked from 2006; Feb. use year going for $86 per point.

Submitted 8/21/06   
Approved  8/24/06   

Final papers sent first week of September.  Closing documents have just been submitted by me.

We're IN!   

Word of advice: Don't try to go to low on the price per point or Disney will ROFR.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member *
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member *
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
Jacky --------------- 200 OKW (Sep) $75, 40 current pts & all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8) - member *
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member *


----------



## ArnyVee

WOWEE! That's fast! With the timeframe we have to work with, I'd love to have an answer in a few days like this!   

Lots of non-members getting ROFR'd from what I noticed on that list. Is that a big trend right now?




			
				The Faculty said:
			
		

> Count us in as a new member!
> 
> Talk about getting things through at break neck speed!
> 
> Saratoga Springs 250 pts with 100 pts banked from 2006; Feb. use year going for $86 per point.
> 
> Submitted 8/21/06
> Approved  8/24/06
> 
> Final papers sent first week of September.  Closing documents have just been submitted by me.
> 
> We're IN!
> 
> Word of advice: Don't try to go to low on the price per point or Disney will ROFR.


----------



## TXGIRL1226

The Faculty said:
			
		

> Count us in as a new member!
> 
> Talk about getting things through at break neck speed!
> 
> Saratoga Springs 250 pts with 100 pts banked from 2006; Feb. use year going for $86 per point.
> 
> Submitted 8/21/06
> Approved  8/24/06
> 
> Final papers sent first week of September.  Closing documents have just been submitted by me.
> 
> We're IN!
> 
> Word of advice: Don't try to go to low on the price per point or Disney will ROFR.



Congrats!  That was speedy!


----------



## druidia

Triple Pixie Dust to those of you who are still waiting!!


----------



## disgrits

You can add us to the list "waiting".....150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member


----------



## disneybass

Sorry, I was so excited I forgot to post the details.  50 points OKW, April UY. No points till April, 07. $88.80 per point. Seller pays 06 fees, buyer pays closing. Submitted 9/1, passed ROFR 9/16. Thanks again!


----------



## TXGIRL1226

ArnyVee said:
			
		

> Lots of non-members getting ROFR'd from what I noticed on that list. Is that a big trend right now?




I sure hope not!  I am hoping to hear back soon!


----------



## DizneyNutz

ArnyVee said:
			
		

> WOWEE! That's fast! With the timeframe we have to work with, I'd love to have an answer in a few days like this!
> 
> Lots of non-members getting ROFR'd from what I noticed on that list. Is that a big trend right now?



We are members, have been for about two years, we were ROFRD on our first bid for VWL---still waiting on the second, our SSR pts are set to close to the new owner on October 18th---I guess at that point we will no longer be members


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member *
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member 
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member *
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
Jacky --------------- 200 OKW (Sep) $75, 40 current pts & all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8) - member *
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member *


----------



## TXGIRL1226

Just recieved the e-mail we passed ROFR!!!  

Goodluck to those still waiting!!!!


----------



## Pocahantas

WhooHooo!!!!!       Congratulations Sheana!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TXGIRL1226 said:
			
		

> Just recieved the e-mail we passed ROFR!!!
> 
> Goodluck to those still waiting!!!!



That's great news!! Welcome Home!

Bobbi


----------



## ArnyVee

Congrats Sheana! 

Good luck to the rest of us!


----------



## TXGIRL1226

They made a mistake we are still waiting on Disney for ROFR the e-mail was sent by mistake.


----------



## bobbiwoz

TXGIRL1226 said:
			
		

> They made a mistake we are still waiting on Disney for ROFR the e-mail was sent by mistake.



Oh my, I don't recall hearing THAT happen before.  Pixie dust for you!!!!

Bobbi


----------



## chorlick

I've never heard of that either.  How RUDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yes, one of our admin people sent the e-mail by mistake.   I do apologize for the error.  As far as I know, this is the first time it's happened and with over 4,500 closings under our belt, I hope this is the last one. We will try to do better in the future. 

Sincerely,
Tom


----------



## Jacky

Arrgh. Take me off the waiting list.  Apparently I flunked the credit check.  Arrh.  Not sure how that happened actually.  I had one credit card on auto pay and somehow they claim I had late payments---  Sort of interesting......  Anyway if I can't pass the credit check I'd better reassess, huh?  I am embarassed though.

I was Jacky, 200 OKW Sept use year, $75 per point.

Shamefacedly,
Jacky


----------



## DizneyNutz

We got an email from the TTS Closing Services telling us that we'd passed ROFR, so I contacted the TTS just to make sure and WE REALLY PASSED!       

We are so excited!  Can't WAIT for our first trip "home" as VWL OWNERS!!!  

      

To all of those still waiting, hopefully you'll all get some good news soon!


----------



## vascubaguy

DizneyNutz said:
			
		

> We got an email from the TTS Closing Services telling us that we'd passed ROFR, so I contacted the TTS just to make sure and WE REALLY PASSED!
> 
> We are so excited!  Can't WAIT for our first trip "home" as VWL OWNERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To all of those still waiting, hopefully you'll all get some good news soon!



Congratz!!!

I'm glad you made it thru with this one!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member *
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6) - non-member 
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member


----------



## disneybass

Congratulations!! I am happy for you!!!


----------



## TXGIRL1226

Congrats Disneynutz!!!!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Many thanks to everyone!!!!

I'd really like to thank you, for maintaining the "whos who" list of resales, so that we could all wait, watch and speculate!!  It helps to know you're not the only one waiting, hoping, etc!

Again, thanks to everyone for the well wishes!

DN


----------



## DizneyNutz

This was VERY important to us! My DW has been walking the floors saying why haven't they called us yet, we are going to get ROFR'D again. Have you checked the e-mail? etc. We are overjoyed that we have finally passed ROFR and thank you each and everyone for all of your support. We will without a doubt enjoy our contract to it's fullest and wish everyone their DREAM come true. Thanks to ALL!  Your Dream is where your heart lies. THANKS!!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations on passing ROFR!!!

Tom


----------



## DizneyNutz

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> Congratulations on passing ROFR!!!
> 
> Tom


For all the PIXIE DUST!!


----------



## chorlick

Congrats Disneynutz....I've been as stressed about this as much as you have!  Whew........glad that's over.  NO ONE should have to go through that, Disney......SHAME ON YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArnyVee

Oh my goodness....well, let's bring out some more of that pixie dust!


----------



## veenstra56

Hello.  Quick question:  My contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR on Sept. 8 and I noticed this morning (Sept. 20) that my 20% down payment check just cleared.  Does this mean that Disney waived their ROFR and that I can expect the good news from TSS shorly? 
Just wondering.
Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## TXGIRL1226

We passed for real this time!!!!!  Thanks for the pixies!!!!  

Many Pixies for those still patiently (or not) still waiting!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TXGIRL1226 said:
			
		

> We passed for real this time!!!!!  Thanks for the pixies!!!!
> 
> Many Pixies for those still patiently (or not) still waiting!!!!



That's great!  Welcome Home!

Bobbi


----------



## DVC-Don

We just recently sold a small contract through the sponser here.  70 points @ VWL, August use year.  No banked or borrowed points too.  Got our asking price of $94 per, buyer paid all closing costs and dues.  Got an email from the closing company that our check should be here this week.

Thanks Tom


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member *
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member 
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/2?) - member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7)
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member


----------



## sz9144

we passed- got email today that the 65 vwl points we are selling passed rofr!

$94 per point; aug uy; 65 banked points from 2005, 5 points from 2006; and 65 points coming 2007.  buyer pays closing costs


----------



## Nicsmom

Just received confirmation that disney waived ROFR for our 200 point VWL contract.        

Can't tell you how excited we are!     

Now just the wait to close and finalize...


----------



## DizneyNutz

TXGIRL1226 said:
			
		

> Congrats Disneynutz!!!!


Thank you, CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO!  Sounds like you had a bumpy road---gosh, I am glad it all worked out and you MADE IT THROUGH!  WWWOOOHHHOOO!!!  

I wish that everyone on the waiting to hear list would get good news as well!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Thanks Chorlick!  Everyone on these boards has been so supportive!  Don't know what I would've done to pass the days without being able to get on here and post with all the others that was in the same boat as us!!!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Nicsmom said:
			
		

> Just received confirmation that disney waived ROFR for our 200 point VWL contract.
> 
> Can't tell you how excited we are!
> 
> Now just the wait to close and finalize...



Feels good doesn't it!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Congratulations to everyone who's getting "the good phone calls"!!!

I'm leaving for WDW in 48 hours.  Boy, am I ever gonna be upset if my agent calls my cellphone while I'm strolling around EPCOT, and gives me "bad" news...

How 'bout someone heaving a ton of that ol' dust my way....


----------



## Nicsmom

DizneyNutz---It feels GREAT for sure!

Delaware Mike and the many others:


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you,   "Disney Gods".

Tom & Staff


----------



## TXGIRL1226

It is a great feeling yesterday was a little nerve wracking but it was worth it today!  Many thanks to Tom and his staff. 

Goodluck to the rest of you!!!!!!!!  Hopefully this trend continues!


----------



## veenstra56

Just received the good news that my tiny 25 point contract passed Disney's ROFR.  The details are:

-BWV
-25 points
-April user year
-no banked points; all 25 points available April 2007
-$90 per point
-submitted contract on 9/08
-non-member

I know that 25 points seems insignificant, but our strategy was to get our foot in the door with a small contract, pay cash, then add-on when we get a better idea of just how many points we really need.  After trying and missing out on what seems like countless 25-80 point contracts (very popular, these small contracts) we finally got one!

Good luck to all those still waiting.  I can't believe how nerve racking that was!


----------



## Nicsmom

OK,

Were official so we get the pic in the sig right?


----------



## DizneyNutz

Delaware Mike said:
			
		

> Congratulations to everyone who's getting "the good phone calls"!!!
> 
> I'm leaving for WDW in 48 hours.  Boy, am I ever gonna be upset if my agent calls my cellphone while I'm strolling around EPCOT, and gives me "bad" news...
> 
> How 'bout someone heaving a ton of that ol' dust my way....


 We know how stressful it can be. So!!!


----------



## BlueCrown327

Looks like everyone that was notified today got the thumbs up on their purchases (hopefully). WE DID ALSO!!!  SSR, 150 pts @ $85 per, Aug U/Y, all points coming 8/08, seller pays maint '06 & '07. Submitted 9/11, Disney waived ROFR today, 9/20. Thanks for all the pixie dust!  Where can we buy a "Welcome Home" mat for our Northern NJ home?


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

We passed today, too!!

150 BWV, Aug UY, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, $89/pt.


----------



## vascubaguy

veenstra56 said:
			
		

> Just received the good news that my tiny 25 point contract passed Disney's ROFR.  The details are:
> 
> -25 points
> -April user year
> -no banked points; all 25 points available April 2007
> -$90 per point
> -submitted contract on 9/08
> -non-member
> 
> I know that 25 points seems insignificant, but our strategy was to get our foot in the door with a small contract, pay cash, then add-on when we get a better idea of just how many points we really need.  After trying and missing out on what seems like countless 25-80 point contracts (very popular, these small contracts) we finally got one!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting.  I can't believe how nerve racking that was!



Congratz to you, and everyone that has just recently passed!!!   


Question though...  which DVC did you buy into?


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
ttepsich ------------- 75 BCV (Oct) $95, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 7/5?, passed 7/10) - non-member
disneygrandma -------- 75 BCV (Oct) $97, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MFs (sub 6/30, passed 7/10) - member
CinderellaPug -------- 75 BWV (Oct) $85, 54 '06 pts coming (sub 6/30, passed 7/11) - non-member 
Alexfan ------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 93 '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 5/21, passed 5/24) - non-member
lisareniff ---------- 150  VB (Oct) $66, 0 '05 pts, all '06 pts available, seller pays half MF, buyer pays closing (passed 7/21) - member
dtndfamily ---------- 130 OKW (Jun) $77, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & split '06 MFs (sub 7/14, passed 7/25) - member
Judy WI -------------- 25 HHI (Mar) $73, 0 current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/19, passed 7/28) - non-member
j3mom --------------- 210 BCV (Apr) $??, 210 '05 pts (passed 7/28)
deedeetoo ----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $81, all '06 pts avail (sub 7/17, 7/28) - non-member
illiram ------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $84, 125 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming (passed 7/28)
cookies ------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $75, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 7/20, passed 7/28) - non-member
princessesrule4 ------ 50  VB (???) $65, ???????? (passed 7/28) - member
mlshields ------------ 60 BWV (Feb) $84, 56 '07 pts coming (sub 7/25, passed 7/28)
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member *
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 ??? (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------ 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member


----------



## Mazz519

Just passed WLV 150 pts Dec U/Y 122 Pts banked fron 05


----------



## ArnyVee

YEEEEEHAWWWW!!   

We passed as well. I'm so glad that so many of us got such good news all at the same time! Looks like the "Waiting" list is getting smaller and smaller! With the "Passed" list growing and growing! That's a good thing!   

Congratulations to all who passed....and heaping spoonfuls of pixie dust to those few of you still awaiting word!


----------



## TXGIRL1226

ArnyVee said:
			
		

> YEEEEEHAWWWW!!
> 
> We passed as well. I'm so glad that so many of us got such good news all at the same time! Looks like the "Waiting" list is getting smaller and smaller! With the "Passed" list growing and growing! That's a good thing!
> 
> Congratulations to all who passed....and heaping spoonfuls of pixie dust to those few of you still awaiting word!



Congrats to you and Welcome Home!


----------



## ArnyVee

Our sub was officially like 9/13, so not long at all to hear from Disney.

Now, for those of you with experience....how long before closing documents and information comes from Disney? TTS states from 15 to 28 days is an approximate timeframe. I'm hoping for 15 days (or less  ) so that we can get some additional nights on this upcoming trip next month.

What have others experienced once your contract was 'passed' by Disney as far as a timeframe?


----------



## T.E. Yeary

It's a GREAT day!!!  Congratulations!

Tom


----------



## DizneyNutz

HOW COOL THAT EVERYONE IS GETTING GOOD NEWS!  I am so happy for everybody!  The Disney Gods must be in a REALLY good mood this week!  Hope it continues....because heck, do the math, we that are so serious about staying in DVC will spend TONS more over the lives of our contracts than Disney could've EVER made by reselling it!  I for one can personally say that the merchantile at VWL calls my name EVERY time I walk by, and I am so not a big shopper!  Get me to WDW though and all bets are off!  I just LOVE those little plastic bags holding treasures that scream I'VE BEEN TO WDW!!!!!


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Add me to the roll call!

100pts VWL, June UY, all '06 & '07 points available, $90/pt, buyer pays '06 fees and closing costs.  Submitted to Disney on 9-08, Disney waived ROFR on 9-20.  Non-member.


----------



## Dis-n-Pix

Add us to the Passed List,

160pts BCV (Apr), $98.00/pt, 151pts in '07, all in '08. Called Timeshares store on 9-6, passed ROFR on 9-20. DVC member at SSR.

Was on Disneys BCV wait list for 150pts since June, called tonight to be removed from the wait list.

Thanks to all the staff at the Timeshares Store...

Dis-n-Pix


----------



## mickerbaby

DizneyNutz said:
			
		

> We got an email from the TTS Closing Services telling us that we'd passed ROFR, so I contacted the TTS just to make sure and WE REALLY PASSED!
> 
> We are so excited!  Can't WAIT for our first trip "home" as VWL OWNERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To all of those still waiting, hopefully you'll all get some good news soon!



I'm so happy for you!  I've been following your story and was really hoping that you'd get this last contract especially after you lost the last one!  We're still waiting for a BCV contract to come up (and I think we may have found one. I hope it's still available,  I can't wait to call the TSS tomorrow to find out and hopefully get the paperwork started!).


----------



## Delaware Mike

...with everyone else getting past ROFR, while submitting at the time I did, I'm not getting that warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member *
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member


----------



## TXGIRL1226

The waiting list is getting short!


----------



## DizneyNutz

We are buying, thank goodness, and selling through TTS, and have a question---does anyone know whether or not you get a packet of documents to sign and return when you are the seller?  We have yet to receive anything on the shares that we sold, about 2.5 wks ago, but heard from the closing company yesterday that the docs for the purchase were scheduled to go out within the next day or so, and we just found out we passed ROFR this past Tuesday!!!  We're just wondering what the process is as the seller, we have been able to find out that the scheduled closing date on the SSR we sold is set for October 18th---any info regarding the process would be appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## woohoo

Hi again everyone - newbie OKW owner here...does anyone know of any threads that talk about DVC and taxes?  I guess this isn't a second home, its a timeshare, but do you report that on your taxes?


woohoo and congrats to everyone that passed


----------



## vascubaguy

DizneyNutz said:
			
		

> We are buying, thank goodness, and selling through TTS, and have a question---does anyone know whether or not you get a packet of documents to sign and return when you are the seller?  We have yet to receive anything on the shares that we sold, about 2.5 wks ago, but heard from the closing company yesterday that the docs for the purchase were scheduled to go out within the next day or so, and we just found out we passed ROFR this past Tuesday!!!  We're just wondering what the process is as the seller, we have been able to find out that the scheduled closing date on the SSR we sold is set for October 18th---any info regarding the process would be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't sold a contract before, BUT my understanding from my resale purchase is that the closing documents will be sent to you, the seller, (probably priority or FedEx) and then you have to sign in front of a notary public and then send back (priority or FedEx). After the closing they'll send you the check. As the buyer you don't have to get your papers notarized (or at least I didn't).

Hope that helps! Congratz again.

Oh, BTW, to everyone else, I am going out-of-town today to attend a conference. I'm taking the laptop with me but not sure if I'll be online, so I might not be able to update for a couple of days (I get back Tuesday night).


----------



## vascubaguy

woohoo said:
			
		

> Hi again everyone - newbie OKW owner here...does anyone know of any threads that talk about DVC and taxes?  I guess this isn't a second home, its a timeshare, but do you report that on your taxes?
> 
> 
> woohoo and congrats to everyone that passed



You should be able to do a search and find several tax related threads. A common post in all of those type threads is that you should contact a tax professional in your state to discuss any possible deductions, etc. If financed the purchase thru Disney and only have 1 other mortgage, you could count the interest. Also you could deduct the property taxes that are part of the MFs... however, it may not apply to everyone!


----------



## DizneyNutz

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I haven't sold a contract before, BUT my understanding from my resale purchase is that the closing documents will be sent to you, the seller, (probably priority or FedEx) and then you have to sign in front of a notary public and then send back (priority or FedEx). After the closing they'll send you the check. As the buyer you don't have to get your papers notarized (or at least I didn't).
> 
> Hope that helps! Congratz again.
> 
> Oh, BTW, to everyone else, I am going out-of-town today to attend a conference. I'm taking the laptop with me but not sure if I'll be online, so I might not be able to update for a couple of days (I get back Tuesday night).



Thank you so much!!!  The DH and I are really happy that the folks buying our contract passed ROFR and you already know we're THRILLED that we made it through on VWL  

Again, thanks for the info!  Hopefully we'll get something soon on the SSR, because we REALLY need those funds in place to pay for the VWL!!  

DN


----------



## woohoo

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> You should be able to do a search and find several tax related threads. A common post in all of those type threads is that you should contact a tax professional in your state to discuss any possible deductions, etc. If financed the purchase thru Disney and only have 1 other mortgage, you could count the interest. Also you could deduct the property taxes that are part of the MFs... however, it may not apply to everyone!



Thanks!  I did a search and found exactly what I needed to know.  Looks like the only possible deductions are interest on the loan (if secured by real estate or financed through Disney) or potentially the property taxes.  So you were right   

Just 7 weeks 'til our OKW stay


----------



## triple7

I just received the FEDEX package from DVC saying that they were exercising their ROFR on the contract I was selling through the TSS

210 points, OKW, Dec UY.  $76.00/point

180 points available on 12/01/06 and 210 on 12/01/2007.

Can't close until after 10/28. (Members Cruise)

Buyer paid all fees


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member *
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member *
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member


----------



## sz9144

we passed rofr 9/20 and have not gotten any closing packets yet- what is the current wait time for closing packets these days?


----------



## DizneyNutz

sz9144 said:
			
		

> we passed rofr 9/20 and have not gotten any closing packets yet- what is the current wait time for closing packets these days?



Disney passed ROFR on a property we are selling on 09/05/06---we have yet to get anything---I was finally able to track down the company that is handling this closing yesterday, and was told that a pkg would be sent out via FedEx the end of this week, the beginning of next.  

We are purchasing a contract that is being handled by a different closing company (we passed ROFR Sept 19th) we were told yesterday that those documents will be sent out sometime this week as well.

Good luck---maybe we'll both get something pretty soon


----------



## disgrits

YEEEHAAA!!!!

We passed!  We passed!  We passed!

150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14) - non-member....I guess we are members now!!....or at least when everything gets finalized!

We are thrilled!!!


----------



## agotta

Just wanted to add my name to the list. Ex-dh and I are selling SSR 175 points at $80 and are currently waiting....

Oh, UY June, np till 2008/paying mf on rest of 2006 and all of 2007.
How long does this take?


----------



## mickerbaby

Just found out that our info was sent to Disney for ROFR today, yippee!  

150 points @ BCV, UY December, 55 banked points from 2005, $96/point, non-member. 

Now we wait   
I'm trying not to get too excited but now all I can think about is being at BCV!


----------



## mickerbaby

We just found out today that our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR.  The email that was sent to me by the TSS said that it would take about 45 days to close on this contract (if we make it by ROFR of course).  Have others found that 45 days is fairly accurate?  I have read one or two posts where people have mentioned that it has been taking a while to close but I wasn't sure if that meant longer than 45 days?  
Also, after you sign the closing documents and fax (?) them back to the closing company, how soon after can you actually make reservations?  Dh and I would love to take a 4 night trip for the week of November 14 to any DVC resorts but it sounds like we won't be "official" by then.  
From others expeince, is it possible we will be able to do this mini vacation or is there no chance at all?  
I can't stop thinking about becoming a DVC member, I hope it happens for us!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member *
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member *
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member *
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28) - non-member
*


----------



## vascubaguy

mickerbaby said:
			
		

> We just found out today that our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR.  The email that was sent to me by the TSS said that it would take about 45 days to close on this contract (if we make it by ROFR of course).  Have others found that 45 days is fairly accurate?  I have read one or two posts where people have mentioned that it has been taking a while to close but I wasn't sure if that meant longer than 45 days?
> Also, after you sign the closing documents and fax (?) them back to the closing company, how soon after can you actually make reservations?  Dh and I would love to take a 4 night trip for the week of November 14 to any DVC resorts but it sounds like we won't be "official" by then.
> From others expeince, is it possible we will be able to do this mini vacation or is there no chance at all?
> I can't stop thinking about becoming a DVC member, I hope it happens for us!



I don't mean to crush any hope, but I would think that having all that happen in time to get a ressie for November 14th would be very unlikely, but much would depend on how long it takes to clear ROFR and the workload of the closing company. Even if you passed ROFR and were able to close within 45 days, it could take up to a week longer to get put into the DVC system. Oh, another obstacle would be the response time of the seller to sign and return paperwork. I could happen, but I would recommend making more firm plans (like renting a ressie from another DVC member, then renting out your points when you get them).

Best of luck to ya on passing ROFR quickly!!!


----------



## ArnyVee

Well, sent off our closing statement with final closing costs and we should be hearing soon, I hope that the closing is done! Pretty fast process....Sept 13 submitted, ROFR passed Sept 20 and closing processing Sept 28th. Hopefully we can have everything good to go in the next week to 10 days so that I can finish the ressie on my upcoming end of October trip!


----------



## Boo'sMom

Woke up to an e-mail saying we passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

You got a great contract, Boo'sMom.  Welcome Home!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

And a really cute puppy too!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to ROFR passers!!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## Boo'sMom

Thanks guys! We're very excited! OKW was not our first choice, and 210 points were more than we were looking for-p-but like you said, it was a GREAT deal!!!
That's Gracie the Basset.... She IS cute isn't she???


----------



## CarolA

Well I am assuming my sale passed ROFR.  The closing documents were in my email box this evening.  (50 pts HH $75)


----------



## zippity

Thank you for all the discussions.  It helped us make a good match for our family and situation 50pt at BW.  Thanks!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member *
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28) - non-member *
larrytau -------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2) - member *


----------



## Delaware Mike

While walking around WDW last Wednesday (9/27), we received "the call"...and it was all good.  Disney waived ROFR!!!  G M A C prevailed where others failed!!!!!

D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, includes buyer paying closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6) - non-member


----------



## larrytau

Submitted 10/2, thanks to the efforts of the folks at The Timeshare Store.

larrytau ------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 - member


----------



## disneykidatheart

OKW (Aug) 26 points.  Passed ROFR in one week.  '05 points banked,  all '06 and '07 points available. $85   Closing paperwork has arrived, been signed and returned with payment.  Member


----------



## kimberh

New BeachClub Owner!!! 150 point Oct uy contract. All 2005, 2006, 2007 points available $96.00 per point. Submitted to Disney 09/24 passed ROFR today!!!! I am doing the Happy dance!!


----------



## mickerbaby

Just heard today that we passed ROFR!!!!  I'm so excited!  Can't wait to get back to the Beach club!!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Congrats to the two new DVCers!


----------



## Delaware Mike

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> Congrats to the two new DVCers!




Wow!  Maybe this is how the Year of a Million Dreams is starting...

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member *
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
larrytau -------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2) - member


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!!!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## larrytau

Please move us from the Wait List to the Passed List!!

larrytau -------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2) - member

Wait Time: 4 Days!!!


----------



## Matt's Nin

Just found out today that we passed ROFR.  50pts BWV Oct UY.  $87.00 all 2006 pts. Called on the 25th of Sept.  Sent paperwork in on the 26th.  Can't believe that we've gotten this far in 10 days!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member *
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau -------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ------------ 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

Ok, I'm heading to WDW tomorrow and I'm not taking the laptop... so I won't be able to check or update anything until I get back.

Congratz to all those that just passed and    to those waiting!!!


----------



## KristineN

Put us on the wait list please...through TSS, 300 points VWL Oct. UY...all points available, $86 per point.

The stress of waiting is going to put me over the edge!

Kristine


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Please help these nice folks pass ROFR   "Disney Gods"!

Your humbleness,
Tom


----------



## KristineN

Tom,  

Thanks...I'll take all the help I can get!


----------



## WDWMOE

Just back from vacation in Vegas and found out we hit JACKPOT!!!  
Disney passed on ROFR.  We are now closing on 50 pt Vero Beach.
  It is a (sep) use year with 42 '06 pts and 50 '07 pts. 
$75 per pt. non-member.
But we're members now!!!!      

It was submitted 9/14 and passed 10/4.


----------



## KarenP99

Our YOMD Magic!

150 HHI, Dec UY, 6 06 points, all 07 points $68.50 Sub 9/19 PASSED 10/6 - Member

We are psyched!!!!!!       Thank you Disney Gods & TTS     

Third time was a charm, we have had two prior attempts at HHI that did not pass.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff           

PS. Keep in close contact with your agent for those nagging questions that come up between now & closing.

Remember to stop by and pick up your "GIFT BASKET" to enjoy at the resort.  You'll be glad you did!!


----------



## Patty3

KarenP99 said:
			
		

> Our YOMD Magic!
> 
> 150 HHI, Dec UY, 6 06 points, all 07 points $68.50 Sub 9/19 PASSED 10/6 - Member
> 
> We are psyched!!!!!!       Thank you Disney Gods & TTS
> 
> Third time was a charm, we have had two prior attempts at HHI that did not pass.



You did do well.  Our contract was $70 a point and we did not make it through.  I guess there is no predicting what will pass.


----------



## MinnieGi

Please put us on the waiting list! 
300 points at HHI for $73.00 per point.  UY - Oct. has 123 '06 points and all for '07.  

We already own at BWV but would love to have an HHI addition!!


----------



## joelly2103

We are also waiting to pass ROFR, and I am consumed with thinking about it!

      

This feels terrible, I am worrying about the what if this, what if that!  

I day dream of our vacations to come and then day-mere about the possible bad news - I can barely stand it anymore!!  I check my email all day and all night!!  

The TSS submitted our offer to Disney on the 2nd, how much longer do we have to wait, I am going   

We could use all the pixie dust and good wishes we can get!

For those of you who are also waiting, you are not alone, we are all in suspense.  I am sending pixie dust to wish all of you good luck!


----------



## madduck

I just received the news that we passed rofr(3rd try)finally.
150 BWV pts. Oct use yr. all 06 points  $85 per point. Seller paid half 06 maint. fees.  We paid all closing.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Please help our friends pass ROFR,   "Disney Gods"!

Tom


----------



## SCDisneyholics

Just got the call this morning that Disney exercised the ROFR on our contract.  We had offered $75 per point on 160 points at OKW.  All points available for 2006 with October use-year.  Submitted on 9/25/06, ROFR on 10/12/06 (my birthday).


----------



## KristineN

I am really sorry! I'm sure you are disappointed. I will cross my fingers that your next offer goes through!!!!




			
				SCDisneyholics said:
			
		

> Just got the call this morning that Disney exercised the ROFR on our contract.  We had offered $75 per point on 160 points at OKW.  All points available for 2006 with October use-year.  Submitted on 9/25/06, ROFR on 10/12/06 (my birthday).


----------



## LisaS

SCDisneyholics said:
			
		

> Just got the call this morning that Disney exercised the ROFR on our contract.  We had offered $75 per point on 160 points at OKW.  All points available for 2006 with October use-year.  Submitted on 9/25/06, ROFR on 10/12/06 (my birthday).


I'm so sorry! Based on the recent data in this thread even $76/pt isn't passing ROFR these days. Maybe we're seeing the effect of the $3/pt price increase from earlier this year impacting the price needed to clear ROFR? Anybody care to speculate?

Don't give up! There seem to be a lot of contracts available on TTS's website at the moment. Just don't try to cut the price too close. An extra dollar or two per point can make all the difference and it's a drop in the bucket over the lifetime of your membership.

Good luck!


----------



## DisneyMimi

We received notice 9/9 that we passed ROFR.  So excited!!!  We lost our home in Katrina and a year later we decided purchasing a DVC membership was what the family needed.  Passing ROFR was one of the best moments since 8/2005!  Hopefully we'll be in the new house by Christmas....THEN we will plan our trip!

Almost forgot...$85 point - 162 points June use year.  We paid closing costs. BWV


----------



## DizneyNutz

I am sorry to hear this, we got the same call on our first bid for VWL, hang in there and good luck on your next try----double    to you and  to you as well! 





			
				SCDisneyholics said:
			
		

> Just got the call this morning that Disney exercised the ROFR on our contract.  We had offered $75 per point on 160 points at OKW.  All points available for 2006 with October use-year.  Submitted on 9/25/06, ROFR on 10/12/06 (my birthday).


----------



## WannaDVC

deleted


----------



## MainStMandy

Our buyer didn't make it through...although can't say I feel bad for him. He was taking advantage of our bad situation.

SSR-$80 pp/Disney excercised FROF...we are responsible for dues for remaining 2006 and all of 2007. All of 2007 points have been borrowed.  Ex-husband just recv'd paperwork and is mailing to me to sign. WHOHOO!!


----------



## MinnieGi

We made it through ROFR!!   300 points at HHI at $73.00 per point.   TSS notified last week we made it through.  Now we are just waiting for our closing papers to finalize everything up.    Hopefully there will be some HHI reservations left for summer '07.


----------



## joelly2103

We passed today!!!!

Please add us to the Passed list

150 VWL through TSS Aug UY $83.00PP, 46 2006, ALL 2007 shared closing costs.  Submitted: 10/2/06, Passed: 10/16/06

Thanks for all the pixie dust everyone!  We are so excited!!


Good Luck to everyone else that is still waiting!!


----------



## Park City

Just got new this morning that we passed.  Submitted to Disney 10/7 passed 10/16.  150 points BCV $98   All 2006 points banked, 2007 points available.
Life is good!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member *
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member *
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
*

*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member *
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available (sub 10/9?) - non-member
WannaDVC ------------- 25 OKW (Sep) $86, no points until '07, buyer pays closing (sub 10/13?) - non-member
AzMickeyFan ---------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?) - member
*


----------



## AzMickeyFan

Well hello all. I have been around for a long time, hardly get the chance to post but I do take some time to read on whats going on. I think I first registered about 3 servers ago, 1998. There was about 800 members then and I was wondering if we'd ever hit 1000. We made it. This has always been a good place to gain information as well as share experiences, so I thought I'd share with you. I have just started the process of buying a resale through The Timeshare Store. Excellent people BTW. I'm trying to buy at OKW, 210 points at $75 per point. I am a current member, since 1997, with 210 points now. These will be for my use, not to trade or rent. I'l keep you posted on how this goes.

Dave


----------



## Liisa

I'm waiting to hear as well.  We are current members (75 pts at VWL).  We have an offer in for 170 pts at HHI (119 avail now, 170 coming next year) at $70 / pt.  

As of today, the agent was just waiting for the contract to come back from the seller before it will be submitted for ROFR.  Will keep you posted!

Good luck to everyone waiting!    

Liisa


----------



## StevBetNic

Today was informed by e-mail my offer for 230 points at OKW with all '06 banked to '07 and 70 banked from '05 to be used by 04-01-07 for $81 went to Disney from TTS. After seeing some of the contracts ROFR'd I am a bit worried but hoping for the best. Hope to be a member soon.


----------



## LisaS

StevBetNic said:
			
		

> Today was informed by e-mail my offer for 230 points at OKW with all '06 banked to '07 and 70 banked from '05 to be used by 04-01-07 for $81 went to Disney from TTS. After seeing some of the contracts ROFR'd I am a bit worried but hoping for the best. Hope to be a member soon.


Welcome to the DIS/DVC boards! I think you will pass with that offer. Good luck! I hope we will be welcoming you home very soon.


----------



## tacomaranch

I just sent the check out to the company for our escrow today.

We are trying this: 

OKW, 220 points with UY June
210 on right now

Buyer has paid fees for 2006.

Offered at $75 per point on the 220


----------



## vascubaguy

After much consideration, I decided to sell my small OKW contract and only keep my SSR contract for now and wait to possibly add-on at AKV or a future DVC. It was for 40 pts, Oct UY, no pts until '07 (but could be borrowed now), $86pp, buyer pays closing. The listing was posted last night and TTS had a buyer lined up this morning.

I'm hopeful that it will pass ROFR for the buyers!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member *
WorkForVacation --- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available (sub 10/9?) - non-member
WannaDVC ------------- 25 OKW (Sep) $86, no points until '07, buyer pays closing (sub 10/13?) - non-member
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?) - member *
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/17?) - member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $75, 210 current pts, buyer pays '06 MF (sub 10/19) - non-member
vascubaguy (seller) -- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/23?)
shellbelle1971 -------- 50 VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20) - member
*


----------



## WorkForVacation

Excited to soon be a DVC owner!!!!  Just found out today we passed ROFR!!!
Submitted 10/6.  
100 points SSR.  June use year.  All 05 points banked, all 06 points, all 07 points.  $86/point.  Buyer pays 06 maint fees.  Seller pays $200 closing.


----------



## shellbelle1971

We're trying for a 50 point Vero Beach contract at $75 per point. August use year, all 2006 and 2007 points available/coming, we pay $322 closing costs. Seller pays 2006 maintenance fees. 

We already own 240 SSR points, but when we went out to visit Vero last week, we just loved it   and knew our kids would want to return again and again. This contract would be perfect for us because it would allow us to tack on a couple of nights at the beach to our annual pilgrimage to the land of the Mouse...just right! Here's hoping we pass   

Drat...I need a crossed-fingers smiley...


----------



## kdzgon

Sorry if I am posting too soon - blame the excitement  

Our offer was accepted, and we are starting the paperwork: 300 SSR, April UY, $87, no maint until 2007 and we split closing 50/50. '06 points have been banked to '07, so we'll have 600 as of 04/01/07, plus there are 45 '05 points banked and 205 hold points, too!

....and the waiting begins....


----------



## NH Mommy

Wish us luck!   Submitted 10/20:

100 pt BWV (Apr) 100 points coming Apr 07  $87.00


----------



## cmkallen

I had 2 contracts that got refused by Disney 2 weeks ago.

1.  BWV 150 points Aug Use Year.  All '06 and '07 points remained.  Buyer pays closing and maint.  $82 pp

2.  BWV 150 points June Use Year.  85 '06 points, no '07 points, all '08 points.  No fees until 2008. $73 point

I ended up buying a 250 point from Disney direct so I am not upset.  I already booked 3 trips  Can't wait!


----------



## LisaS

NH Mommy said:
			
		

> Wish us luck!   Submitted 10/20:
> 
> 100 pt BWV (Apr) 100 points coming Apr 07  $87.00


Best of luck from your neighbor to the south, and hopefully soon to be your neighbor at BWV as well!


----------



## Shykat

I'm thinking of either getting a resale or trying to buy direct from Disney and am interested in BWV and BCV... 150 and 100 points respectively.

I'm open for all suggestions but, after reading about ROFR, I'm wondering exactly what it is and how it works.

What happens to a sale if Disney uses their ROFR?  Does that mean the seller's points revert to Disney at the price they asked for and the buyer has to start hunting for another seller??

On average, what prompts Disney to activate their ROFR in the first place?

Thanks,
Shykat


----------



## JimMIA

Shykat said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of either getting a resale or trying to buy direct from Disney and am interested in BWV and BCV... 150 and 100 points respectively.


BWV, provided you can find a contract you like, you'd probably be ahead going resale.  It's roughly mid to upper $80's resale vs. something higher than that direct...if they have the points.  I want to say $95, but I'm not sure that's right.

BCV for 100 HAS to be resale, because as a new owner, you have to buy a minimum of 150 points direct.  Plan on upper $90's with a good chance of getting ROFR'd if your contract is less than 100 points.



> I'm open for all suggestions but, after reading about ROFR, I'm wondering exactly what it is and how it works.


ROFR is Disney's *R*ight *O*f *F*irst *R*efusal, which they have on all resale contracts.  All resales are submitted to Disney.  They have the right to purchase the contract for exactly the price agreed to by the two parties.  In that case, the seller gets their money (but from Disney, not you), Disney gets the contract, and you get your deposit back and have to start over.  You don't lose anything, but if a resale contract is THE PERFECT contract for you, be darn sure you pay enough to get past ROFR.



> On average, what prompts Disney to activate their ROFR in the first place?


On average, that's a mystery...probably even to Disney.  Prices that are obviously too high sometimes get ROFR'd, prices that are obviously too low sometimes pass.  It's kinda like baseball:  ROFR makes no sense.

The best advice is to study this thread thoroughly, and price your resale offer high enough to have a good chance of clearing ROFR.  A knowledgeable resale broker, like the sponsor of this site, can be a BIG help in pricing your offer properly.  

Many newbies try to "get the best deal" and lose a contract that would have perfect for their family for $200.  Those are sad tales; don't let that happen to you.


----------



## NH Mommy

LisaS said:
			
		

> Best of luck from your neighbor to the south, and hopefully soon to be your neighbor at BWV as well!




Thank you LisaS!


----------



## gtrist4life

VAScubaGuy,

Do you know if your website link that has the resale information is as up to date as you're posts with the summary of all the posts on this thread?

Thanks!


----------



## vascubaguy

gtrist4life said:
			
		

> VAScubaGuy,
> 
> Do you know if your website link that has the resale information is as up to date as you're posts with the summary of all the posts on this thread?
> 
> Thanks!



Unfortunately I have not been as "current" to keep the two lists synchronized. There will be some listings on the website that never get posted here, and some here that I have not updated there. However, every few months I try to go back thru them and synch them up.


----------



## KristineN

I thought for sure I was going to hear something today about these 300 VWL points....the stress of waiting is getting to me. Each day that goes by, I am convinced it is a bad sign....here's hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
garnet1240 ----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 7/25, passed 8/8) - non-member
kathleena (seller) -- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, all '06 and '07 pts available, nothing banked or borrowed (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
paeskie ------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing seller pays '06 MF (sub 7/24, passed 8/9) - non-member
missymouse ---------- 100 HHI (Mar) $75, 13 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/11) - non-member
MarriedAtDisney ----- 150  VB (Feb) $70, all '07 and '08 pts coming (sub 8/7, passed 8/11) - member
jejojual ------------ 230 HHI (Feb) $73, 325 pts in holding status-expire 2/1/07 (sub 8/3, passed 8/11) - non-member
mickeychick --------- 100 BWV (???) $88, all '06 and '07 pts (sub 8/9?, passed 8/11)
Alcooz --------------- 75 BWV (Mar) $90, all '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 8/4, passed 8/11) - member
jemiaule ------------ 200 BCV (Feb) $95, 41 '06 pts avail (sub 7/25, passed 8/22) - non-member 
ses1230 ------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $81, 103 '06 pts avail, buyer pays '06 MF on the 103 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/22) - non-member
RWinNOLA ------------ 210  VB (Mar) $70, 210 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pasy closing and '07 MFs, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 8/10, passed 8/24) - member
caseyem67 ----------- 230 OKW (Dec) $77, all '06 pts coming (8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
kristytru ----------- 175 VWL (Apr) $??, 47 '05 pts banked & all '06 pts (passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI -------------- 80 HHI (Feb) $74, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/16, passed 8/24) - non-member
Judy WI ------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $92, no points until 2008, no MF due until 2008 (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
ceejay13 (seller)---- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, no points until Dec '07 (passed 8/24)
Tink415 -------------- 75 OKW (Apr) $88.93, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 8/7, passed 8/14) - non-member
npshinn1 ------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $95, all '06 pts coming (sub 8/14, passed 8/24) - non-member
goofydiz ------------ 190 SSR (Feb) $82, 190 '06 pts available and all '07 pts coming (sub 8/4, passed 8/24) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 70 BCV (Dec) $98, 32 '06 pts coming, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/11, passed 8/24)
ckgplus3 ------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $85, 137 '06 pts coming, seller pays MF (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - member
disneyterp ---------- 300 VWL (Apr) $86, 57 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller pays '06 MF (passed 8/24)
8Horses ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, ??? (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - non-member
ocwoodmanp ---------- 160 BCV (???) $??, ??? (passed 8/24) - non-member
Uberweasle ----------- 60 BWV (Dec) $92, all 05' & 06' pts coming 12/06, all 07' pts coming 12/07, buyer pays closing and 06' MF (sub 8/15, passed 8/24) - Non-member
DisneyOrBust2006 ----- 55 VWL (Oct) $95, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 8/18, passed 8/24) - non-member
sandieb ------------- 200 HHI (Feb) $74, 200 banked pts, seller pays MF (sub 8/6, passed 8/24) - members
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation --- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member


*ROFR'D:*      
CPTJAK -------------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, 12 current pts, all '07 coming, buyers pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 4/25, ROFR'd 5/8) - non-member
explorer1977 --------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MF (sub 5/12, ROFR'd 5/17) 
JamieW --------------- 38 BWV (Mar) $95, no points until March '07, seller pays closing (sub 4/27, ROFR'd 5/17) - non-member
jenntish ------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $79, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (ROFR'd 6/5) - non-member
drm2115 ------------- 100 SSR (???) $83, no points until 2007 (ROFR'd 6/22?) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
ddarind -------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all '06 pts coming (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/13) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 130 SSR (???) $82, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd early June) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?) - non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 150 SSR (???) $80, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd 06/14th?)- non-member
Jeremy&Susan -------- 300 SSR (???) $83, buyer pays closing (ROFR'd late June) - non-member
jemiaule ------------ 220 BWV (Jun) $85, 61 pts banked from '05 & all '06 pts available (281 currently available), all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs (sub 7/5, ROFR'd 7/20) - non-member
50 years Too! -------- 50  VB (Mar) $70, all '06 pts available (sub 7/27, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member
Judy_WI -------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $94, no points until 2008 (sub 7/14, ROFR'd 8/4) - non-member 
Patty3 -------------- 400 HHI (???) $70, 160 '06 pts remaining (ROFR'd 8/9) 
ruddydvc ------------ 250 OKW (Mar) $75, No points until 3/07, seller paid MF until 3/07 (ROFR'd 8/11) 
disneybass ----------- 40 OKW (Feb) $84, no points until '08, buyer pays closing (sub 8/9, ROFR'd 8/14)
thelionqueen --------- 40 BWV (???) $85, all 05' & 06' points avail (ROFR'd 8/14)
lisaviolet (seller) - 128 SSR (Mar) $81, no points until March '08 (ROFR'd 8/10)
dznymom1 (seller) --- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 100 pts coming in Feb '07 (ROFR'd 8/14?) - dznymom1's mom was the actual seller
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 33 OKW (Feb) $84, 27 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MFs on the 27 '06 pts  (sub 8/11, ROFR'd 8/16)
npshinn1 ------------- 65 VWL (Feb) $85, no current pts, all '07 pts coming (sub 7/20, ROFR'd 8/10) 
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 230 OKW (Apr) $75, 207 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts coming (sub 8/18, ROFR'd 8/28) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?) *
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available (sub 10/9?) - non-member
WannaDVC ------------- 25 OKW (Sep) $86, no points until '07, buyer pays closing (sub 10/13?) - non-member
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?) - member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/17?) - member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
vascubaguy (seller) -- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20) - member *
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20)
*


----------



## kdzgon

These

_Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member_

cannot possibly still be waiting, can they?


----------



## tacomaranch

Thanks for putting together this list.  My paperwork is ready to be signed and it will be submitted this week.  I have raised the price and am going to offer half of the fees.  So now we are at $76 per point.  

Pixie dust to all those waiting and welcome home to those who made it!


----------



## KristineN

​
*WE MADE IT!!!*​
Got up this morning to a very pleasant email....so please add us to the "passed rofr" list. I am so happy I may jump up and down!!!!   


300 points VWL October Use Year
All points for 2006...All points 2007
$86 per point

Submitted on 10-11....passed 10-24

we pay fees & closing


----------



## kdzgon

KristineN said:
			
		

> ​
> *WE MADE IT!!!*​
> Got up this morning to a very pleasant email....so please add us to the "past rofr" list. I am so happy I may jump up and down!!!!
> 
> 
> 300 points VWL October Use Year
> All points for 2006...All points 2007
> $86 per point
> 
> we pay fees & closing



Congrats, KristineN! I was doing the math early this AM, and figured you were "due". I completely understand the obsession - ours just went to Disney yesterday for ROFR. By the time we hear, it will be November already (where did this year GO???), past Halloween and DH's birthday, at least. If they take the full 30 days, it will also be past my birthday, and we'll be preparing for turkey!  how will I ever wait that long???


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations, KristineN!!! And, welcome home, VWL neighbor! And by the way, I just love your family picture. It looks like you are a fun-loving family!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Thank you,   "Disney Gods!"


----------



## KristineN

Hopefully you'll get word within 2 weeks...seems like that's how long it has been taking lately...although it felt like FOREVER  

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!  



			
				kdzgon said:
			
		

> Congrats, KristineN! I was doing the math early this AM, and figured you were "due". I completely understand the obsession - ours just went to Disney yesterday for ROFR. By the time we hear, it will be November already (where did this year GO???), past Halloween and DH's birthday, at least. If they take the full 30 days, it will also be past my birthday, and we'll be preparing for turkey!  how will I ever wait that long???


----------



## KristineN

Thank you Lisa!! 

Yes...we are a happy go lucky bunch  

I may PM you...I have a couple of VWL questions..



			
				LisaS said:
			
		

> Congratulations, KristineN!!! And, welcome home, VWL neighbor! And by the way, I just love your family picture. It looks like you are a fun-loving family!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member *
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?) *
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
*

*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?) - member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/17?) - member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
vascubaguy (seller) -- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20) - member *
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20)
*


----------



## StevBetNic

Got home from work today...checked my e-mail  (as I have everyday for the last week hoping for, but not expecting a response yet) and there it was. I received my congratulations from The Timeshare Store that Disney had waived ROFR on our resale. Only took 8 days to hear back. Now we can't wait to start planning our 1st of many DVC vacations as members.


----------



## Liisa

Quick update on my wait... the seller FINALLY!!!! signed all the paperwork (long story- apparently 2 separate buyers had gone in on the purchase, one buyer signed the paperwork immediately, the second buyer took their sweet old time - UGH!).

So my 170 pts at Hilton Head were submitted to Disney for ROFR today.  All fingers crossed while I wait!    

Liisa


----------



## knothead180

We passed today too!    

350 points at BWV (Aug) @ $85/pt, 126 pts now and 350 on 8/1/07, I paid closing costs of roughly $2/pt and pro rata share of 2006 MF.  Submitted 10/18/06... pretty quick!  Existing member.

I have been lurking on this board for a few weeks, and want to thank everybody for all the great information and tips.  After I made the offer, I continued reading the ROFR thread, and got scared that we wouldn't pass.  I knew that $85/pt was on the borderline, but in my favor were the facts that it is a larger contract and we are existing members.  So glad we got the contract!  My speculation on the unpredictable "X-factor" in Disney's ROFR decision is that it involves the number of people on the waiting list to buy from Disney in a given use year.  Are some UYs more popular than others?

My dealings with the Timeshare Store could not have been easier.  Other than having to mail a deposit check, everything else was handled by email.  Very smooth.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## hygienejean

Hi all!
Put me down on the waitlist....


220 BWV     84 pp    April use year
no 06 points
132 points from 07
all from 08
non member

I was worried about ROFR after reading this thread.  I spoke to Jason at the TSS and he felt confident it should pass (He just had two that passed this week for BWV with about the same amount of points and one was for 83.00 and one was 84.00 ) soooooo....Please send me pixie dust and keep your fingers crossed for me...

The waiting begins


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member *
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?) - member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25) - member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
vascubaguy (seller) -- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20) *
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?) - non-member
*


----------



## chalee94

i passed ROFR today!

40 pts at OKW (Oct) for $86/pt - no pts for '06 but everything in '07 forward
(sub 10/24 - passed 10/30)
this is my first DVC property and a small contract so i was a tiny bit concerned about getting in...but it passed a lot more quickly than i expected...

(i am renting at SSR next week and looking forward to checking the resorts out...  )


----------



## kdzgon

chalee94 said:
			
		

> i passed ROFR today!
> 
> 40 pts at OKW (Oct) for $86/pt - no pts for '06 but everything in '07 forward
> (sub 10/24 - passed 10/30)
> this is my first DVC property and a small contract so i was a tiny bit concerned about getting in...but it passed a lot more quickly than i expected...
> 
> (i am renting at SSR next week and looking forward to checking the resorts out...  )



How exciting for you, and how nice that the wait was so short! Congratulations, and thanks for the update, especially (selfishly) as ours went in the day before you - maybe we'll hear soon, too!


----------



## shellbelle1971

We received word today that we passed.


----------



## kdzgon

*
WOO HOO!! We passed, too!! *         guess we can come home, now, too!! Thanks for all the help from everyone on these boards - I would never have taken the plunge without your encouragement!  

_...sorry for the "smiley overload", but I just couldn't help myself!!_


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member *
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6) *
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member *


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25) - member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20)
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

chalee94 said:
			
		

> i passed ROFR today!
> 
> 40 pts at OKW (Oct) for $86/pt - no pts for '06 but everything in '07 forward
> (sub 10/24 - passed 10/30)
> this is my first DVC property and a small contract so i was a tiny bit concerned about getting in...but it passed a lot more quickly than i expected...
> 
> (i am renting at SSR next week and looking forward to checking the resorts out...  )



Congratz on passing so quickly! I actually think this is the contract that I'm selling, though I haven't officially received any information indicating that it passed; however, I have no reason to doubt that it didn't. I'm glad it was able to go to a fellow-DISer and get someone else in the door (that's how I started too)!

Anyway, as soon as I get the paperwork in-hand for closing, I'll get it sent back ASAP so I don't hold it up for ya!   

Congratz again!   
Chris


----------



## AzMickeyFan

Well the results are in. I have been ROFR'D.   I kinda thought this was going to happen. it appears to me that points in the $70's are history. Time to regroup and try again. Maybe Ty can help eh'.


----------



## tacomaranch

Congrats on passing and so fast!  You must be happy   

I thought we were done with paperwork and it was submitted but in fact we are waiting for the estopal.  I am also finally clear on the points and what was banked, what came on in 2006 and what will come on.  

The contract I want has 401 points right now.  181 banked from 2005, all 220 from 2006 and then 220 in 2007.  I guess we wait now.

Wishing everyone waiting all the best, April


----------



## knothead180

Sorry AzMickeyFan   
Yeah, regroup and give it another shot.  Hope you have better luck on the next one!


----------



## AzMickeyFan

Ya know, I thought about starting a side business. Use my deposit, make offers on low priced sales, charge 10% to the seller, why not-they got their money, and help clean out the files at The Timeshare Store.   Ok,Ok, I'm sorry. Still recovering from ROFR. Hope it's not contagious!


----------



## vascubaguy

AzMickeyFan said:
			
		

> Well the results are in. I have been ROFR'D.   I kinda thought this was going to happen. it appears to me that points in the $70's are history. Time to regroup and try again. Maybe Ty can help eh'.



Well perhaps the upper 70's... there are those that are passing in the $78 range, but it seems they are moving closer and closer to the 80's. Hopefully the next one comes out better.


----------



## NH Mommy

We passed ROFR today. Thank you to The Timeshare Store- Scot, Leslie and Jerry.   TTS customer service is top notch, if you have a question anyone on the staff will be happy to help you.

Looking forward to many years of fun at BWV. 
100pts, $87.00 (April) all 100 pts coming on 4/07, buyer pd closing, non-member


----------



## LisaS

Congratulations and welcome home, NH Mommy!


----------



## NH Mommy

LisaS said:
			
		

> Congratulations and welcome home, NH Mommy!



Thank you for my first welcome home!  It's great to hear those magical words for the first time.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Tom & Staff           


PS. I'm sorry Az!


----------



## AzMickeyFan

Tom, thanks for the "PS". I've been working with Robert. You have a great staff. I will be adding on one day, and it will be with your store. Although I don't post alot, I do see you poke in here once in a while. It's nice to see you care, and I just wanted you to know that.


----------



## BuzznBelle'smom

Hi all!  I think I get to join the list--DH and I submitted a contract yesterday for 240 BCV points @ $91.  It's a stripped contract, but that works for us--we're not going back until 8/08.  I refuse to get all worked up about ROFR.  I'm going to meditate instead.  Or maybe medicate.


----------



## Karin H-L

Ok, newbie here.  Sorry.  What does ROFR stand for?  And any other acronyms you can share will be much appreciated.  Thanks!  Karin


----------



## LisaS

Karin H-L said:
			
		

> Ok, newbie here.  Sorry.  What does ROFR stand for?  And any other acronyms you can share will be much appreciated.  Thanks!  Karin


Welcome to the DIS boards!  A list of abbreviations can be found here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm

ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal". When a DVC member who is selling a contract accepts an offer from a buyer, the details of their deal must be presented to Disney for review. Disney has the right to step in in place of the buyer and purchase the contract from the seller.


----------



## BevS97

I am listed as 'waiting'

BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18) - non-member


we were finally passed for FOFR on 18th Sept,   and are now DVC members and planning our first trip.


----------



## LisaS

BevS97 said:
			
		

> We have just purchased 173 points at the Boardwalk.  We made the offer $86/point on 20 August and got through ROFR on 18th Sept,  so approx 4 weeks (seemed like a lifetime....). We used a timeshare broker  who were excellent all the way through.


Congratulations and welcome home from a fellow BWV owner! Very handy location with the local pub just a 10-minute walk from your door.


----------



## beachwarmer

Please add me to the Waitlist.

115 pt,  VWL, all 2007 pt @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing -sent to Disney 10/16 

Wish me luck.  The waiting is making me go crazy.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member *
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6) *
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member *


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25) - member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?) - non-member *
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (???) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (???) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16)
LoriBW ---------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31) - non-member
*


----------



## 4Pluto

Just got news from TTS that Disney waived the ROFR on my contract.  It is at VWL, 180 pts, Oct UY, 184 pts now, 180 at 10/07, $87 ppt, Buyer pays closing costs, Seller responsible for dues for 2006 allocation. (submitted 10/18)   

Good thing too, cause I was just at WDW over the weekend and had breakfast at the Whispering Canyon Sunday and can't get over how beautiful the resort is.  I would have been heartbroken if I didn't get through ROFR (mind you, I would have tried again).   

Still need to close and all, but looking forward to coming "back" home.

Thanks Scot/Robert/Yamilin.


----------



## bobbiwoz

4Pluto said:
			
		

> Just got news from TTS that Disney waived the ROFR on my contract.  It is at VWL, 180 pts, Oct UY, 184 pts now, 180 at 10/07, $87 ppt, Buyer pays closing costs, Seller responsible for dues for 2006 allocation. (submitted 10/18)
> 
> Good thing too, cause I was just at WDW over the weekend and had breakfast at the Whispering Canyon Sunday and can't get over how beautiful the resort is.  I would have been heartbroken if I didn't get through ROFR (mind you, I would have tried again).
> 
> Still need to close and all, but looking forward to coming "back" home.
> 
> Thanks Scot/Robert/Yamilin.



Welcome Home, VWL neighbor!!
Bobbi


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member *
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (???) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25) - member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?) - non-member *
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (???) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (???) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16)
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31) - non-member 
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1) - non-member
*


----------



## rlduvall

Please add me to the list of waiting on ROFR.  

Hilton Head, 50 points @ $76 pp; all '07 points available; buyer pays closing costs and dues beginning in 2007.    

Used our lovely sponsor of The Timeshare Store.  So far, great experience.


----------



## kdzgon

_BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, *ROFR'd 9/6*) - non-member

disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points 
Apr/08 (sub 9/14, *passed 9/26*) - non-member_

Perfect example that there is more at work with ROFR than meets the eye. 

AzMickey, just posting my (belated) condolences and encouragement to keep trying!

Laurie


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratz- 4Pluto

Happy "magical" Vacationing,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Liisa

PASSED!!!  Just found out 5 minutes ago!    

170 points HHI, June UY, 119 avail, 170 coming June 2007, $70 per point.

Now we need to hurry up and close so I can book my next vacation!!!    


GOOD LUCK out there to everyone still waiting!    

Liisa


----------



## Just Giddy

Made it though POFR  10/24 (took 10 days), OKW 220 pts@ $80/pt. 
Anxiously awaiting the closing paperwork now.


----------



## kdzgon

Just Giddy said:
			
		

> Made it though POFR  10/24 (took 10 days), OKW 220 pts@ $80/pt.
> Anxiously awaiting the closing paperwork now.



Congratulations!!

Y'know, I thought waiting for ROFR notification was tough, but waiting for final closing is SO much more difficult than I had expected!!


----------



## StevBetNic

kdzgon said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!
> 
> Y'know, I thought waiting for ROFR notification was tough, but waiting for final closing is SO much more difficult than I had expected!!



I hear that!!! The waiting for closing is truely the hardest part. I posted a thread asking others who have gone through it to let me know how long it took. How long have you been waiting (only since 10-26 for me and it's killing me..lol)
Steve


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member *
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/19) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?) - non-member *
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (???) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (???) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16)
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1) - non-member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (???) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2) - non-member
*


----------



## KristineN

I agree as well. We have been waiting since 10-24. Disney still hasn't gotten the paperwork back to TSS yet. I am dying to close before we leave for WDW!




			
				StevBetNic said:
			
		

> I hear that!!! The waiting for closing is truely the hardest part. I posted a thread asking others who have gone through it to let me know how long it took. How long have you been waiting (only since 10-26 for me and it's killing me..lol)
> Steve


----------



## jemiaule

kdzgon said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!
> 
> Y'know, I thought waiting for ROFR notification was tough, but waiting for final closing is SO much more difficult than I had expected!!



OMG Yes! When we got our closing papers I signed them, got my cashiers check andmailed it off the next day. I anxiously watched the calendar because, as they say, 4 to 6 weeks and closing will be done. 

At about 4 and a half weeks I get a call from Jerry. I am think whoo-yah all is done and it is mine mine mine! Uh no, the call was to tell me the sellers had just gotten their paperwork in.    HEARTBREAK!

But, good news Disney kicked booty at getting my new contract in. I was on the DVC Members website to check my points. I had a message saying I had until a certain date to bank 25% of my points. I freak because I am still in the 100% window. Well, that message was for my new contract - woot! Not only were they in, they were attached to my DVC login and everything. (Note, these points have a different UY and member number. Kudos to Disney for hooking it all up on DVCMember already!)  

So moral of the story? Ok there isn't one   but just know there are people who can empathize with you A LOT on this with you...and I personally will do the happy dance a long with you when your closing is done!


----------



## kdzgon

StevBetNic said:
			
		

> I hear that!!! The waiting for closing is truely the hardest part. I posted a thread asking others who have gone through it to let me know how long it took. How long have you been waiting (only since 10-26 for me and it's killing me..lol)
> Steve



We're right behind you, actually - our notice was only 10-30 - ROFR took just a week, so I think that's making me especially anxious, wanting closing to speed up as well!


----------



## madduck

I had read about things taking so long but I must say that I did not find it to be the case. ROFR in less than a week. Paperwork for closing in 10 days. Received notification of closing complete 4 days after they got my check. Now Im just waiting for it to get into the Disney system which they said would be 10-14 days. I do know this, I put offers in to 3 different resale cos. which are commonly used by people on this website, and 2 of them refused to use the closing service that the first one used. After reading all the comments about how long it takes to close,I think I now know why.


----------



## chop003

Waiting on my third resale add-on.  200 VB, Aug UY, 120 from '06, all '07 coming.  $59/point, buyer pays closing and '06 MF for 100 points only.  Submitted 11/3.


----------



## JimMIA

chop003 said:
			
		

> Waiting on my third resale add-on.  200 VB, Aug UY, 120 from '06, all '07 coming.  $59/point, buyer pays closing and '06 MF for 100 points only.  Submitted 11/3.


 This will be an interesting test for the ROFR dudes.  Do they just plain not want any VB in their inventory...or what?  

Seems awful low, but with so few contracts reported on VB, you never know.  Good luck.


----------



## jemiaule

madduck said:
			
		

> I do know this, I put offers in to 3 different resale cos. which are commonly used by people on this website, and 2 of them refused to use the closing service that the first one used. After reading all the comments about how long it takes to close,I think I now know why.



Would you PM me with the name of the closing service they refused to use please. The closing service I had to use caused me major grief....the worst was them throwing away my check.

You can read about it here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=15033498#post15033498


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member *
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?) - non-member *
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (???) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (???) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16)
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1) - non-member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (???) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3) - member
*


----------



## tacomaranch

I just wanted to wish everyone a big welcome home to those who have passed, a word of encouragement to keep trying to those who have not, and if you waiting with me....keep cleaning!  The list has us 10 days earlier than we were submitted but I know we are on day 9 now.  Waiting another week.

April


----------



## vascubaguy

tacomaranch said:
			
		

> I just wanted to wish everyone a big welcome home to those who have passed, a word of encouragement to keep trying to those who have not, and if you waiting with me....keep cleaning!  The list has us 10 days earlier than we were submitted but I know we are on day 9 now.  Waiting another week.
> 
> April



I updated your sub date. Hope you hear something this week!!!


----------



## hygienejean

Still waiting.................sigh.................


----------



## beachwarmer

I am still waiting too.  At least my 30 days will be up next week so I will have to know.  I saw someone from the UK had to wait the full 30 days.  I wonder if they do this for non-us residents?


----------



## tacomaranch

So we wait!  I have cleaned all my horse tack and saddles.  It took all day 14 hours on Sat. 

What are you doing to pass time?  I sure wish I was snowboarding instead!

April


----------



## dstumpvt

Ok, here's what DIDN'T pass:
200 Points at VWL- $80/Point, 92 banked pts from '05, 200 pts for '06 and all of '07 pts available, seller pays closing costs.

Ok, here's what DID pass ROFR:
200 Points at VWL!
95 banked points from '05, 200 points for '06, All of '07 points in tact no maintenance fees until '07 and seller pays closing costs. $85/point-YEA, I'm in     !


----------



## ACDSNY

dstumpvt said:
			
		

> Ok, here's what DIDN'T pass:
> 200 Points at VWL- $80/Point, 92 banked pts from '05, 200 pts for '06 and all of '07 pts available, seller pays closing costs.
> 
> Ok, here's what DID pass ROFR:
> 200 Points at VWL!
> 95 banked points from '05, 200 points for '06, All of '07 points in tact no maintenance fees until '07 and seller pays closing costs. $85/point-YEA, I'm in!


 
Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## tacomaranch

We did not get our contract


----------



## LoriBW

We have been waiting patiently (yeah, right) to hear back on the ROFR.  Today we heard from Jamie @ the TTS with a Congrats!  We are now very proud DVC members at VWL!!!       
Thanks to the TTS!


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

tacomaranch said:
			
		

> We did not get our contract




So very sorry.   

Better luck next time!


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

LoriBW said:
			
		

> We have been waiting patiently (yeah, right) to hear back on the ROFR.  Today we heard from Jamie @ the TTS with a Congrats!  We are now very proud DVC members at VWL!!!
> Thanks to the TTS!




Congratulations!


----------



## Waseller77

Just found out that we passed ROFR!  Thanks to all for the wealth of info on this board - it has helped out so much!


----------



## kdzgon

Disney waived on our contract today, too.    100 HHI @ $75.50, Apr use yr, 36 '06 points banked, 100 '07 points, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing costs (sub 11/03).  I actually thought we may have overpaid a little (especially after seeing contracts like dstumpvt's pass), but Jaime had recommended upping our original offer in order to pass ROFR. Between the banked points and same UY as our SSR, I thought it better to pay a little more rather than get ROFR'd. Now waiting on two closings...my birthday is coming soon - maybe I'll get a surprise for then!! (my husband usually buys me jewelry - wait 'til I tell him instead we're already adding on, even though we haven't actually closed on the first contract yet!)

April, I was so sorry to see you lose your contract   - I know waiting was stressful for you! Either OKW is "catching up" to the other resorts, or as the grand villas are more in demand holiday time maybe people look to add on (at OKW) around this time of yr?

Lori, who knew 9 days could take so long to pass?


----------



## tacomaranch

I think they do the ROFR all at one time so we all find out!  I am sure happy for those who waited with me and got to go "home".  I am truly happy for you, jealous, but happy.


----------



## rlduvall

WE PASSED ROFR   


tacomaranch - you must be right that they do them all at once.  We just got notice that Disney waived ROFR on our contract; which couldn't have been submitted more than 2 days ago.        I'm very sorry you didn't get through.   

Just to confirm: 

50 HHI @ $76. April use year all '07 points available; buyer paid closing; no MF till 2007.  

Seeing kdzgon's deal, now I think we overpaid


----------



## kdzgon

rlduvall said:
			
		

> tacomaranch - you must be right that they do them all at once.  We just got notice that Disney waived ROFR on our contract; which couldn't have been submitted more than 2 days ago.        I'm very sorry you didn't get through.
> 
> Just to confirm:
> 
> 50 HHI @ $76. April use year all '07 points available; buyer paid closing; no MF till 2007.
> 
> Seeing kdzgon's deal, now I think we overpaid



You're forgetting - your contract is smaller than ours - small contracts (less than 100 pts) usually carry a decent-sized premium. Even if you overpaid by $5 per point (which you did NOT), $250 over 422 months remaining is *59 cents per mo* (or just over *$7 per yr*!). The truth is that small difference is well worth paying when you consider the alternative of ROFR, no? (not that a higher price guarantees passing, but it does help tip the scale a bit, IMO)

Now, just 2 days for ROFR? Bet that's going to make the wait for closing seem like an eternity - lol!


----------



## rlduvall

Thanks for making me feel better   

I know - waiting for closing will be like an eternity.   

Oh lookie, lookie . . . my signature worked.     Thank you vascubaguy for the great DVC images to choose from.     

Now if I could just figure out how to do one of those countdown clock thingies.


----------



## chop003

I also heard today, my VB got snatched up by Disney.  I made another offer today on a different listing, which was accepted by the buyer, for 210 VB, Feb UY, 78 currently avail, 105 banked into '07, all '07 coming. $61/point, buyer pays closing and '06 MF for 100 points only.  Not yet submitted.
I may clean out TSS's inventory on VB waiting for Disney to say they've got enough VB.


----------



## ANTSS2001

What is ROFR.. I went back to the abbreviations and this is all I found...

R&C- Rose And Crown Pub 
Ressie - Reservation 
RFC - Rainforest Cafe 
RnR - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster 
ROFLOL - Rolling on the Floor Laughing Out Loud 


Thank you for your patience


----------



## kdzgon

ANTSS2001 said:
			
		

> What is ROFR.. ...



ROFR = Disney's *R*ight *O*f *F*irst *R*efusal


----------



## BuzznBelle'smom

I just popped in to say WE PASSED ROFR!!!        

Yeah, I'm not excited or anything!  They must do them in "batch mode".  Ours was submitted 10/30.  BTW, our use year is March, and we bought a stripped contract on purpose--we knew we weren't going again until 2008 (just went in August).  We need a 2BR (4 kids), so we needed a lot of points, and already have our vacation plans set for 2007.  So, I started looking early, when we had the $ but didn't need to use the points right away, when this contract came up and it was perfect.  While my kids are young, I'd rather do one huge trip every other year, just because of the logistics involved.  So, our 8/08 trip will be a 9-10 day extravaganza!

Okay, I'm babbling.  Sorry to those who didn't pass ROFR--your time will come, there are more contracts out there.


----------



## kdzgon

We'rs sure keeping vascubaguy busy updating! May I suggest we pitch in and be sure to visit http://members.cox.net/disneyvacationclub/pages/ROFR/dvc_resale_history.htm  and enter the details in to his searchable data base? (The link is also in his sig now, too).

Congratulations to all who passed    , and thanks again to vascubaguy for all your work maintaining records!!

Laurie


----------



## hygienejean

Hi everyone!!!

We passed!   phew!


----------



## vascubaguy

Whew, you folks are keeping me busy with the updating today, that's for sure!!!

Congratz to all that passed!   
And best of luck on a better contract for those of you that will be trying again!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24) *
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member 
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member *
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member
*


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member 
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (???) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16) *
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9?) - non-member *


----------



## beachwarmer

Just got word that we passed.    Disney took the full 30 days for this one.  Thanks for all who helped me through one loooong month. 

VWL 115 (march) $85/pt starting with 07 pts. non member

Kelly

P.S.  Thanks vascubaguy for doing all the work to keep everything updated.  It was great info...and drove me crazy at the same time watching other submitted after ours get answers.


----------



## kdzgon

beachwarmer said:
			
		

> Just got word that we passed.    Disney took the full 30 days for this one.  Thanks for all who helped me through one loooong month.
> 
> VWL 115 (march) $85/pt starting with 07 pts. non member
> 
> Kelly
> 
> P.S.  Thanks vascubaguy for doing all the work to keep everything updated.  It was great info...and drove me crazy at the same time watching other submitted after ours get answers.



Congrats, Kelly! They sure made you wait this one out....and look, now you get to wait all over again (for closing) - good thing there's a holiday coming up to distract those of us waiting for closing!!


----------



## WDWMOE

Just wondering    are people just not buying right now?  Are they holding on to their money for the Holidays or saving up for AKV?!?!


----------



## kdzgon

WDWMOE said:
			
		

> Just wondering    are people just not buying right now?  Are they holding on to their money for the Holidays or saving up for AKV?!?!



Although we just bought so I am on hiatus, I see little to no contracts worth bidding on. They are either stripped/reduced points and/or larger contracts. While I am sure the holidays come in to play, I think the recent resale contracts are simply too close to Disney direct prices to warrant a purchase (I realize this is in large part due to ROFR numbers).


----------



## Delaware Mike

kdzgon said:
			
		

> Although we just bought so I am on hiatus, I see little to no contracts worth bidding on. They are either stripped/reduced points and/or larger contracts.



I just looked at a reseller's website (non-TTS) and they have 14 sub-150 point DVC contracts available (65 contracts overall).  I would find it hard to believe all of these would be stripped.


...just thinking out loud...


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member *
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member 
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9?) - non-member


----------



## vascubaguy

WDWMOE said:
			
		

> Just wondering    are people just not buying right now?  Are they holding on to their money for the Holidays or saving up for AKV?!?!



I'd say it might be a combination of all-the-above. However, I'd say people are still buying, they just aren't DIS'ers... or just chose not to post their contracts.

I sold my small contract for the purpose of a possible add-on at AKV next year, but we'll see. Depending on the points breakdown and cost, that money might go toward a kitchen remodel. 

BTW, received the closing documents yesterday evening via email for the contract I'm selling (21 days from ROFR notification). Signed, notarized and heading back to FL today.


----------



## Beca

WDWMOE said:
			
		

> Just wondering    are people just not buying right now?  Are they holding on to their money for the Holidays or saving up for AKV?!?!



It ALWAYS slows down this time of year.  People are buying for the holidays, and they're really not thinking about summer vacations right now.  It will pick up again around the end of February, and by Mar-Apr...contracts will be flying off the shelf.

I'm not sure how AKV will change that, but I am still sure things will "pick up".


----------



## kdzgon

Delaware Mike said:
			
		

> I just looked at a reseller's website (non-TTS) and they have 14 sub-150 point DVC contracts available (65 contracts overall).  I would find it hard to believe all of these would be stripped.
> 
> 
> ...just thinking out loud...



I'm sure you are correct, although I did say "stripped/*reduced points*". I also used >100 as a benchmark for "small" contracts, not 150. 

I know people here often reference four "main" resale sites, but I am only familiar with two (plus one that pulls from both as well). I did look mostly at TTS before replying, although I receive daily emails from another site, and many of the interesting contracts are routinely "sale pending" already (TTS also has a number of interesting contracts already "sale pending"). TTS seems to have a greater number of larger (even counting >150) contracts (and ~18% more contracts total) than when I started looking a few months ago - I have no idea if that is a seasonal phenomenon, though. Perhaps once the holidays get close buyers drift away for a while, yet sellers begin to list contracts after they have taken their vacations for the yr, so that by year's end the majority of 2006 vacations have already occurred, skewing the current offerings?

As Disney often (though not always) offers current yr points for sold-out resorts, I just don't see a great advantage to resale for larger contracts (or for smaller contracts as add-ons) without a demonstrable price difference or "extra" points. I am talking "in general", not for people that want a specific resort and/or do not want to wait to purchase it from Disney. Paying $3ppt/net more on a 150 pt BWV contract from Disney is $450, less any savings from pro-rating MFs- if you can book a reservation 6-8 wks earlier (maybe even instead of booking a hotel rm), gain points from using a CC and/or deduct a portion of your financing costs, surely that has some value?
JMO, FWIW.

Laurie


----------



## Delaware Mike

kdzgon said:
			
		

> TTS seems to have a greater number of larger (even counting >150) contracts (and ~18% more contracts total) than when I started looking a few months ago - I have no idea if that is a seasonal phenomenon, though. Perhaps once the holidays get close buyers drift away for a while, yet sellers begin to list contracts after they have taken their vacations for the yr, so that by year's end the majority of 2006 vacations have already occurred, skewing the current offerings?



Hi Laurie...

I think it is seasonal, due to the holidays and due to those "on the fence" about selling waiting to see how much MFs go up for the coming year.  Once the MFs are "officially" posted/mailed, those feeling its too much of an increase will start selling.

However, the website to which I refer hasn't experienced a diminished number of contracts for sale.  In fact, when I recently purchased my SSR points, the contract I purchased hadn't been listed yet...the reseller had so many they couldn't get them all posted.



			
				kdzgon said:
			
		

> As Disney often (though not always) offers current yr points for sold-out resorts, I just don't see a great advantage to resale for larger contracts (or for smaller contracts as add-ons) without a demonstrable price difference or "extra" points. I am talking "in general", not for people that want a specific resort and/or do not want to wait to purchase it from Disney. Paying $3ppt/net more on a 150 pt BWV contract from Disney is $450, less any savings from pro-rating MFs- if you can book a reservation 6-8 wks earlier (maybe even instead of booking a hotel rm), gain points from using a CC and/or deduct a portion of your financing costs, surely that has some value?



The only remark I'll make to your very valid point is this... "It all depends on how you package your contract."  If you have your contract formed in a particular manner, it can pass ROFR no matter the actual dollar amount offered per-point.  Now there are limits, but one can pass ROFR while paying a few dollars below $85.00 per point (SSR).  Can this be done through DVC?  No.  Can it be done with a good reseller, one who knows how to formulate a contract?  Absolutely.  So, one can get a demonstratable price difference through the use of a knowledgeable and reputable reseller.

Anyway, I sincerely hope you have a great holiday season!

Mike


----------



## owtrbnks

Just got home from work to find email from TTS; 
*Disney waived their ROFR! *  
Small additional holiday present for wife & I.
25 pts. at HH
$75/pt.
UY-April
50 pts. avail 04/01/07 in "Reservation Status"
Seller pays MF through 2008. (yeah-2008)
Buyer (me) pays 53% of CC
Seller pays 47% of CC
DVC Member
Weird deal for a weird guy! Hey - it passed!
Well, gotta go look at the map to figure out where South Carolina is! 
H A P P Y  H O L I D A Y S


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEE!!! Thanksgiving came 2 days early!!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## owtrbnks

Thanks Tom! Happy Thanksgiving to you also.
(Now I have to email Jerry to let him know we'll be at WDW Dec. 9 - 13th and away until the 18th.)


----------



## vascubaguy

owtrbnks said:
			
		

> Just got home from work to find email from TTS;
> *Disney waived their ROFR! *
> Small additional holiday present for wife & I.
> 25 pts. at HH
> $75/pt.
> UY-April
> 50 pts. avail 04/01/07 in "Reservation Status"
> Seller pays MF through 2008. (yeah-2008)
> Buyer (me) pays 53% of CC
> Seller pays 47% of CC
> DVC Member
> Weird deal for a weird guy! Hey - it passed!
> Well, gotta go look at the map to figure out where South Carolina is!
> H A P P Y  H O L I D A Y S



Ok, that made my head hurt just reading the terms of the deal! But regardless, I'm glad it passed for you! Now you'll have to update your location beyond OBX to include SC   

I'll be heading down to the OBX tomorrow for Thanksgiving in Salvo (assuming it doesn't wash away and they get power back... otherwise I'm staying home!)

Anyway, congratz again!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
PSC ----------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $89, 197 '06 pts banked, seller pays '06 MF (sub 8/30?, passed 9/5) - non-member 
WITiggerFan --------- 100 SSR (Mar) $82, no points until '08 (passed 9/5)
Eyore4Ever149 ------- 232 OKW (Sep) $78, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/11)
Trebor -------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $86.50, 96 '05 pts banked, all '06, buyer pays '06 MF and closing costs (sub 8/25, passed 9/11) - non-member
minniemomof3 --------- 70 VWL (Aug) $87, all '06 & '07 pts, splitting '06 MF (sub 8/28, passed 9/13) - non-member
parrothead365 ------- 100 OKW (Oct) $80, all '06 pts coming (sub 9/1, passed 9/14) - member
woohoo --------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $86, seller pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/15) - non-member
druidia ------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, 100 '06 pts & all '07 pts, buyer pays MF & closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/18) - non-member
The Faculty --------- 250 SSR (Feb) $86, 100 '06 pts banked (sub 8/21, passed 8/24) - non-member
disneybass ----------- 50 OKW (Apr) $88.80, no points until April '07, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/1, passed 9/16) - non-member
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Jun) $83, 86 '06 pts available (sub 9/5, passed 9/19) - member
TXGIRL1226 ----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $85, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyers pays MF & closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/20) - non-member
DVC-Don (seller) ----- 70 VWL (Aug) $94, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and MF (passed 9/1?) - member
BevS97 -------------- 171 BWV (Jun) $86, 153 '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming (sub 8/18, passed 9/18) - non-member
sz9144 (seller) ------ 65 VWL (Aug) $94, 65 banked '05 pts, 5 '06 pts, and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 9/20) - member
Nicsmom ------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $88, 70 '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts coming, splitting '06 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 9/7, passed 9/20)
veenstra56 ----------- 25 BWV (Apr) $90, no banked points, all '07 pts coming (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 pts coming, seller pays '06 & '07 MFs (sub 9/11, passed 9/20) - non-member
2infinityandbeyond -- 150 BWV (Aug) $89, 75 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts (passed 9/20)
Mazz519 ------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $??, 122 Pts banked from 05 (passed 9/20) - member
ArnyVee ------------- 210 OKW (Apr) $78, '05, '06 & '07 pts (sub 9/13, passed 9/20) - member
eyeheartgoofy ------- 100 VWL (Jun) $90, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) - non-member
Dis-n-Pix ----------- 160 BCV (Apr) $98, 151 pts in '07, all '08 (sub 9/6?, passed 9/20) - member 
disgrits ------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $82/pt., 140 pts Apr/07, all points Apr/08 (sub 9/14, passed 9/26) - non-member
Boo'sMom ------------ 210 OKW (Aug) $80, 185 '05 pts banked, all '06 pts (sub 9/18, passed 9/28) - non-member
CarolA (seller) ------ 50 HHI (Jun) $75, 12 '06 pts available, buyer pays closing and MF on the 12 '06 pts (sub 9/7?, passed 9/29?) - member
D.M. ---------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $85.37, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '06 MF (sub 9/6, passed 9/27) - non-member
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member *
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
Wild@WDW ------------- 70 OKW (Oct) $80, 70 pts banked from '05 and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MF, seller pays closing (sub 7/20) - non-member 
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9?) - non-member


----------



## owtrbnks

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Ok, that made my head hurt just reading the terms of the deal! But regardless, I'm glad it passed for you! Now you'll have to update your location beyond OBX to include SC
> 
> Thanks for the reminder Vascubaguy.
> 
> I'll be heading down to the OBX tomorrow for Thanksgiving in Salvo (assuming it doesn't wash away and they get power back... otherwise I'm staying home!)
> OBR cottage in Salvo or Waves every year for the past 16. Usually at end of August - between hurricanes! What house are you staying in?
> Anyway, congratz again!



Thanks! Your posts provided alot of helpful info when we were considering our original DVC purchase!


----------



## Judy WI

Just received word we got our contract.

62 Wilderness, Dec @89 with 48 banked =  110 on Dec 2006  buyer paid closing
Put in 11/6 got word 11/21.  We are a member already with HHI and BCV points.  Were looking forward to a family trip this summer.

We would be happier if not for the fact my healthy, no risk factor, 38 year old son had a major stoke this am.  He is better each hour but I feel there will be a long recovery to this.  He has 2 children age 7 and 3.


----------



## chop003

I also got an email last night, the VB points are mine.  One correction, I am already a member.


----------



## 4Pluto

Judy WI said:
			
		

> Just received word we got our contract.
> 
> We would be happier if not for the fact my healthy, no risk factor, 38 year old son had a major stoke this am.  He is better each hour but I feel there will be a long recovery to this.  He has 2 children age 7 and 3.



So sorry to hear this.  I always hate when life intrudes on fun.  Best wishes for a very speedy recovery (and for having fun in WDW with those grandchildren).


----------



## vascubaguy

owtrbnks said:
			
		

> Thanks! Your posts provided alot of helpful info when we were considering our original DVC purchase!



Actually, my DP's uncle lives in Salvo and just built a HUGE house there. He used to own the Salvo Market and sold it last year to "retire". Of course, I'm still getting over how they spent so much money on the house and all new furniture... and DIDN'T put in a backup generator!!! 

We have been to some of the other named houses, though I don't recall the names right now. One of them had Music in the name though... had a really nice movie theater on the first floor.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member *
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*Anyone????*


----------



## jaye580

Just got the notice that Disney waived their first right of refusal!!  Whooppee!  Very excited AND it has only been since November 15 that it was presented!  Close within 28 days!  Should be just in time to give the deed to my family for Christmas!    Then OKW, here we come in 2007!


From The Timeshare Store:
Old Key West 
30 points. April use year. 60 points coming on 4/1/07 (30 + 30 banked points from 
2006) and 30 points coming on 4/1/08.  No Annual Dues until 2007.  Closing Costs= 
$322 Priced at $85/pt 

We are starting out small and hope to add to it every couple of years!


----------



## vascubaguy

jaye580 said:
			
		

> Just got the notice that Disney waived their first right of refusal!!  Whooppee!  Very excited AND it has only been since November 15 that it was presented!  Close within 28 days!  Should be just in time to give the deed to my family for Christmas!    Then OKW, here we come in 2007!



Congratz!!!

If you don't mind providing more details about your contract, I'll add you to the list!


----------



## springandmac

Add me to the PASSED list too.  We just got word that we passed ROFR too.

We submitted an offer on a 50 point HHI contract on 11/15 and found out we passed today.  We offered $76 per point and we pay closing costs.  All 50 points will be available on 12/07 (Dec UY).  We are non-members.

Sadly, I'm already planning my next add-on


----------



## vascubaguy

springandmac said:
			
		

> Add me to the PASSED list too.  We just got word that we passed ROFR too.
> 
> We submitted an offer on a 50 point HHI contract on 11/15 and found out we passed today.  We offered $76 per point and we pay closing costs.  All 50 points will be available on 12/07 (Dec UY).  We are non-members.
> 
> Sadly, I'm already planning my next add-on




Congratz !!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member *
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*pennyguy23 ------- 150 SSR $??, ??????? (sub 11/27?) - non-member?*


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Yippeeeeeeee!!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## owtrbnks

Appears that Disney must have an adequate supply of HHI pts.
5 contracts of 100 pts. or less, passed in November at a max. of $76/pt.


----------



## Pennyguy23

Add me to the Waiting list 150 points at SSR


----------



## JLitfin

Just passed ROFR,     we're purchasing from the TTS.  The contract was sent to Disney on Nov. 17th.

It's for 154 pts with Sept. UY at BCV for $95 a pt.  The package currently has 101 pts with 154 pts coming in 2007.  The seller is paying for all closing cost.  First MF is due 2007.  I'm a non-member.

I was back and forth between purchasing directly from Disney or going resale.  Glad we went resale, didn't really want to wait 6 months or more to receive my points from Disney.


----------



## PADVC'r

Just found out we passed     I went through GMAC International Properties.

We were non-members so I'm so excited    and can't wait till closing.  We have 25 pts @ OKW at $86/pt.  I know it's not much, but it's a start.  I know I'll be adding on as soon as this closes.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member *
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*pennyguy23 ------- 150 SSR $??, ??????? (sub 11/27?) - non-member?*


----------



## AngB

Hi--Notified last night that we passed ROFR for 70 points at BCV, $99 pt. for 07 with Dec. use year. No remaining pts. for 06.  Submitted November 10th, I believe. We are members.


----------



## homedad

we got the call on Thanksgiving morning, 100 pts VWL. 100 pts from 2005, all 2006 pts and july use year. We paid $90 per point, seller paid closing and admin fee(total was around $600).


----------



## nmere

We have an offer in on 11/18/06 -  300 VWL, Sept UY, 300 2006 pts banked, 300 07 pts etc. $87 pt seller pays 06 MF, we pay 07 MF & Closing costs.
This waiting is killing us!!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member *
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*pennyguy23 --------- 150 SSR (???) $??, ??????? (sub 11/27?) - non-member?
nmere -------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1) - non-member
*


----------



## belle1627

Ours went to Disney today for ROFR.
Its 50 pts at OKW, Oct UY, with all '05 &' 06 pts available and '07 pts coming.  $87/pt with seller paying '05 & '06 MF, we're paying for '07 MF & closing.  
This would be our 1st DVC contract, and what a Christmas present it would be  
Wish us luck and lots of


----------



## Pooh for Presid

Please put us on the list.

We have been waiting for about three months on the waiting list with Disney for the Beach Club, when 252 points at the Beach Club became available for $90 a point.  Too good to pass up. Feb use year, we are not members and we are paying all closing costs.

Is this too good? please someone say that we might make it through.

By the way would like to thank everyone on the site, all of the info helped us make our dscision.  Never posted before b/c never had anything to say.

Thanks


----------



## BuzznBelle'smom

Pooh for Presid--I saw that contract!  It caught my eye because we recently put in an offer on a similar contract (240 points, stripped until 2008, $91 per point).  We passed ROFR in about a week.  I wish you luck--you have some points available, it's a dollar pp less, so I'm not sure how "on the bubble" you are.  Only one way to find out, though!


----------



## Jacky

YAH ME!!!

75 BCV points, April use year, no 06 or 07 points, $88 point, passed!!! (Used the other reseller and am now waiting to close)

Jacky


----------



## Pennyguy23

WE PASSED!!!  It's for 150 pts with Sept. UY at SSR for $80 a pt. The package currently has 157 pts (7points for 2005) with 150 pts coming in 2007. I am paying closing cost. First MF is due 2007. I'm a non-member.(sub 11-28 passed 12-4)
Now what happens, How long am I looking at to close? What have you guys noticed?


----------



## tacomaranch

Colour me happy!  We passed!  I just found out as it was in my junk mail.  OKW here we come.

If they could close quick I could not have to rely on the generosity of others.  Wow, things are looking up.

Love, April


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## Delaware Mike

Pennyguy23 said:
			
		

> WE PASSED!!!  It's for 150 pts with Sept. UY at SSR for $80 a pt. The package currently has 157 pts (7points for 2005) with 150 pts coming in 2007. I am paying closing cost. First MF is due 2007. I'm a non-member.(sub 11-28 passed 12-4)
> Now what happens, How long am I looking at to close? What have you guys noticed?



Congratulations and welcome home!!!  Wow!  $80.00 per point...Santa, it seems, came early for you this year!

Our closing actually was completed a week early, as both the sellers and us immediately returned our paperwork.  However I would expect about 30 days.  Your agent should have a good idea, and that person should be calling you with status reports.  If you don't hear something very soon, give her/him a call.  I wouldn't be bashful about calling for status....you're plunking down a bunch of money and you should be informed every step of the way.

Oh, and we're neighbors!  We closed earlier this year for our SSR contract too.

Welcome home again!


----------



## nmere

WE MADE IT!!!!!!!!!      

300 VWL pts, 300 2006 banked, all for 2007, Sept UY, $87 PT, Seller paid 2006 MF. 

It's great to call you all neighbors!!!!!!!

What a great way to start off the day.

Nick


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22) *
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1) - non-member *
Pooh for Presid ----- 252 BCV (Feb) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1?) - non-members
*


----------



## jemiaule

.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
disneykidatheart ----- 26 OKW (Aug) $85, '05 pts banked, all '06 & '07 pts (passed 10/1?) - member
kimberh ------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $96, all '05, '06, & '07 pts available (sub 9/24, passed 10/4) - non-member
mickerbaby ---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $96, 55 '05 pts banked (sub 9/28, passed 10/4) - non-member
larrytau ------------- 40 OKW (Dec) $85, 5 '05 pts banked, all 06 and 07 (sub 10/2, passed 10/6) - member
Matt's Nin ----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $87, all '06 pts (sub 9/26, passed 10/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Sep) $75, 42 '06 pts and all '07 coming (sub 9/14, passed 10/4) - non-members
KarenP99 ------------ 150 HHI (Dec) $68.50, 6 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming (sub 9/19, passed 10/6) - members
madduck ------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $85, all '06 pts, seller paid half '06 MF and buyer paid all closing (passed 10/11)
DisneyMimi ---------- 162 BWV (Jun) $85, buyer paid closing costs (passed 9/9) - non-member
MinnieGi ------------ 300 HHI (Oct) $73, 123 '06 pts and all '07 pts (sub 10/10?, passed 10/16) - member
joelly2103 ---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, 46 '06 pts, all '07 pts, shared closing costs (sub 10/2, passed 10/16) - non-member
Park City ----------- 150 BCV (???) $98, all '06 pts banked & all '07 pts coming (sub 10/7, passed 10/16) - non-member 
WorkForVacation ----- 100 SSR (Jun) $86, all '05 pts banked, all '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MFs, seller pays $200 of closing (sub 10/6, passed 10/19) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 300 VWL (Oct) $86, all pts available, buyer pays '06 MFs and closing (sub 10/11, passed 10/24) - non-member
StevBetNic ---------- 230 OKW (Apr) $81, 70 '05 pts banked and must be used before 4/1/07, all '06 pts banked to '07 (sub 10/17, passed 10/25) - non-member
knothead180 --------- 350 BWV (Aug) $85, 126 current pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated '06 MFs (sub 10/18, passed 10/25) - member
chalee94 ------------- 40 OKW (Oct) $86, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24, passed 10/30) - non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 50  VB (Aug) $75, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MFs (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - member
kdzgon -------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $87, 45 '05 pts available, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, 205 pts in holding status, no MF until 2007, splitting closing 50/50 (sub 10/23?, passed 10/30) - non-member
NH Mommy ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $87, all '07 pts coming (sub 10/20, passed 10/30) - non-member
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
Just Giddy ---------- 220 OKW (???) $80, ??? (sub 10/14, passed 10/24)
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)


*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1) - non-member
Pooh for Presid ----- 252 BCV (Feb) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1?) - non-members *
jemiaule (seller) ---- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11)
*


----------



## belle1627

I guess we were on Santa's good list because we just found out WE PASSED!!  
50 pts @ OKW with all '05 & '06 pts.
Now we truly own a piece of the Magic


----------



## Halle

Christmas came early for us too...Yeah!!!  Passed ROFR today, sent to Disney 12/5/06.  Can't wait to close and use our points.


----------



## Pooh for Presid

Please remove us from the waiting list. We canceled our contract b/c our Guide called us and had two contracts for us one for 155 pts and another one for 31 pts both March use years.  (they are going to let us bank the points.    Points right now and no closing costs. Christmas came very early for non members to get these two contracts at the Beach Club.

We Now Have A Home ! ! ! !  Beach Club here we come.


----------



## wdwmouse

Greetings Dis members! Long time lurker here.  Just found out tonight that we passed ROFR! 
 150 points at BWV, December use year, $85 pp, 138 2006 points, 150 2007 coming.  Buyer paying 2007 MF and closing costs. Submitted Nov. 30, passed Dec. 11.  Non-member.  Please add us to the list!

Thanks to everyone here for all the info.! Thought I'd finally post for those out there waiting. I know I constantly checked here for glimmers of hope!

WOO HOO!


----------



## cropper

Yes, I am a Dis person and you did beat me to the punch!!  I am on vacation (at home) so I haven't been on the boards much for the past few days.  I just read my e-mail tonight that it went to Disney today.

No, I am not a member.

I haven't seen many small contracts that aren't completely stripped until this one came along.  
Sprinkle some good wishes my way that we pass!!

Cheri



			
				jemiaule said:
			
		

> One of the contracts we have for sale went to Disney today:
> 
> 50pts BWV, 22 left for 2006, all 2007. August UY.
> $89.00pp
> Buyer to pay all closing fees and 07 MF.
> 
> Not sure if they are a member or not. Heck, they could be a Dis person and I beat them to the punch posting this.


----------



## jemiaule

cropper said:
			
		

> Yes, I am a Dis person and you did beat me to the punch!!  I am on vacation (at home) so I haven't been on the boards much for the past few days.  I just read my e-mail tonight that it went to Disney today.
> 
> No, I am not a member.
> 
> I haven't seen many small contracts that aren't completely stripped until this one came along.
> Sprinkle some good wishes my way that we pass!!
> 
> Cheri




Yay a Dis person!!  

Much pixie dust your way that it passes ROFR!


----------



## smb123

Received word today that our offer of 90 for 210 BCV August use year passed ROFR. 156 07 points remaining and 2 banked from 05. Not sure what to do with those.


----------



## mydogdrew

Sold VWL 50 pt contract (Aug UY) for $95 with 2006/2007 points.  Buyer paid closing and 2007 dues.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations ROFR Passers!!!

Happy "magical" vacationing,
Tom & Staff


----------



## KristineN

Please add us back on the waiting list...

100 BWV October use year...100 points '07, 100 points '08. $85 pp/ buyer paying closing

Kristine


----------



## Pennyguy23

I knew you would pass Belle. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## cropper

Just found out we passed!!!  I am sooo excited that I am nervous!!

Cheri




			
				jemiaule said:
			
		

> One of the contracts we have for sale went to Disney today:
> 
> 50pts BWV, 22 left for 2006, all 2007. August UY.
> $89.00pp
> Buyer to pay all closing fees and 07 MF.
> 
> Not sure if they are a member or not. Heck, they could be a Dis person and I beat them to the punch posting this.


----------



## KristineN

Congratulations!!! That was quick too...I hope we hear back as quickly as you did.


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4) *
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member
*


*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16)
*


----------



## jemiaule

cropper said:
			
		

> Just found out we passed!!!  I am sooo excited that I am nervous!!
> 
> Cheri



You/we did! Whooo! I hadn't gotten the email from them yet.

Well Merry Christmas Cheri - I sure am happy that made it through ROFR for you!


----------



## cropper

jemiaule said:
			
		

> You/we did! Whooo! I hadn't gotten the email from them yet.
> 
> Well Merry Christmas Cheri - I sure am happy that made it through ROFR for you!



Well, we found the contract for my birthday (10th) and passed ROFR for Christmas.  I would say it has been a GREAT December so far!!    

Cheri


----------



## KristineN

Add us to the passed list!!! After only 8 days we have heard back the our 100 point BWV contract has made it through!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

YIPPEEEEEEEE!

My smilies aren't working!  BOOHOO!

Tom


----------



## skipamyb

Happy dance! 
We got word today that we passed ROFR, 150 points at VWL (150 from 2005, all 150 from 2006 and 150 more in 2007)!!! 
We paid $83/point and closing costs.
Our offer went in on 12/15 and we got word today 12/26.
Yee Hah!!!
Amy


----------



## SUSIEQ

skipamyb said:


> Happy dance!
> We got word today that we passed ROFR, 150 points at VWL (150 from 2005, all 150 from 2006 and 150 more in 2007)!!!
> We paid $83/point and closing costs.
> Our offer went in on 12/15 and we got word today 12/26.
> Yee Hah!!!
> Amy



Talk about a "loaded" contract! Congratulations!


----------



## ssonley

100 points SSR
Feb use year - all Feb/07 points available
$86 per point


----------



## WendyinNC

Waiting to hear on 175 points at BWV for $84 per point. All points coming on 2/1/2007. No 2006 points. Seller to pay closing costs.


----------



## mattnday

240 vero beach - $54 - the infamous charity auction from EBAY - submitted to DVC for ROFR on 12/29 - Buyer pays closing and 2007 maintenace fees

0 banked points  - all 2007 points available


----------



## CR88

Waiting on 120 points at SSR @ $83.  Submitted Dec 21st.  All 120 06 Points available, 120 coming Sept 1, 2007.  2006 fees paid by seller, we pay closing costs, 2007 fees and can't close until Feb.  We are planning a Dec 2-9 trip in which we would need most of the 240 points, but I have read that since we are buying resale, we won't be in Disney's system for at least a couple weeks after closing.   I am a bit concerned that we won't have enough time to book a 2BR if we do finally clear ROFR.


----------



## WendyinNC

I'm finding out that I'm not very good at waiting. I suppose this is one of the advantages of buying direct from Disney rather than resale. Any idea what the typical wait time is?


----------



## korbbec

WendyinNC said:


> I'm finding out that I'm not very good at waiting. I suppose this is one of the advantages of buying direct from Disney rather than resale. Any idea what the typical wait time is?


 
Def longer than 3 days! Check the post at the top of this page- many list the date submitted as well as the date word was recieved. I feel your pain- I've been waiting since 12/23.


----------



## funtimeindw

Hi,

  If you buy Saratoga Springs you get a few more years of usage.  For example,  if you buy a 160pt contract, you keep getting the points and all you have to pay for is the maintenance fees until the contract expire. Saratoga Springs' contract expire later than the other resorts, like maybe 8 or 9 years.  You will have to buy other resorts at $75/pt or less resale to make it worth it.  Also, if you buy from Disney, they give you all the points from 2006 immediately and the maintenance fee will be prorated.


----------



## WendyinNC

funtimeindw said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you buy Saratoga Springs you get a few more years of usage.  For example,  if you buy a 160pt contract, you keep getting the points and all you have to pay for is the maintenance fees until the contract expire. Saratoga Springs' contract expire later than the other resorts, like maybe 8 or 9 years.  You will have to buy other resorts at $75/pt or less resale to make it worth it.  Also, if you buy from Disney, they give you all the points from 2006 immediately and the maintenance fee will be prorated.



DH insists on one of the Epcot resorts. It's more important to us than the additional years. Also, we can stay at BWV for fewer points than SSR if we get the standard view. So I will wait.


----------



## Eventer98

Newbie here....what is considered when buying resale that might not allow you to pass?  The amount you bought your points for?  Thanks!


----------



## alldiz

skipamyb said:


> Happy dance!
> We got word today that we passed ROFR, 150 points at VWL (150 from 2005, all 150 from 2006 and 150 more in 2007)!!!
> We paid $83/point and closing costs.
> Our offer went in on 12/15 and we got word today 12/26.
> Yee Hah!!!
> Amy



wow....awesome....

makes me feel a little better that i will be accepted at 88 per pt... 
was sent for rofr on 12-28....
i hope i hear soon....
Kerri


----------



## CR88

Great day, we just passed Disney ROFR.  The details are as follows:
120 Points at SSR - Sept UY
All 120 2006 points available, seller paid 2006 fees.
120 points coming Sept 2007.
$83 per point.
We paid $425 closing costs & 2007 fees.

We wanted to buy direct from Disney because we can't close on this particular contract until Feb, and we wanted to be able to make a reservation as close to the 11 month window as we could.  But, given how we usually vacation (1 week in early Dec), we really only needed 100 points and the 120 pt contract was the closest one we could find, plus it had all 2006 points available, which seemed like a $1,200 bonus to us.  We were going to rent points @ $10 per for a 2 BR at SSR for a family gathering this December, now we don't have to.  Hopefully we don't have to, we will probably be in the end of Feb before we can make a reservation at that puts us at 9 months to reserve a 2 BR for early Dec.  Purchased through TTS, so far so good, they were very easy to work with.  Now we just wait to close.


----------



## CR88

Opps, forgot to mention that our contract was submitted to Disney on Dec 21st, passed today Jan 8th.


----------



## korbbec

Passed! 50 points OKW. $85 per point all 2006 and 2007.
Submitted 12/23  passed 1/8.


----------



## CR88

Eventer98 said:


> Newbie here....what is considered when buying resale that might not allow you to pass?  The amount you bought your points for?  Thanks!



Apparently they consider more than just the price per point, they consider how many points, how much per point, who pays closing costs, and if the contract has any points available from prior year or banked.  Not sure though, that is what I have been told and read on this forum.  I was originally going to offer $81 or $82 for the points we just purchased but it seemed like the smaller SSR contracts with 06 & 07 points available in the $82 or less range were not passing ROFR so I wanted to play it safe and offer $83.  It passed today, 18 days after it was submitted.


----------



## WendyinNC

Just passed 175 points BWV. All points coming 2/1/2007. $84/point with seller paying approx. $500 in closing costs. Yeah! I feel like I got a great deal! Submitted to Disney on 1/2 and heard back on 1/8. Wow, that was quick.


----------



## korbbec

Congrats CR88! We did it! I feel like that was the longest two weeks ever.
I wonder who else passed today- do they do them in batches?


----------



## Psychodisney

Got notification today-passed ROFR is about one week for an add-on at BCV


----------



## sischo4jpja

We were just notified that we got through ROFR for 230  pts. at VWL.  It only took about 1 week...so we are pleased with that and looking forward to many years wonderful vacations!!!

JPJA


----------



## KristineN

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE
AND
WELCOME HOME TO ALL THE NEW OWNERS!!!
​


----------



## jonosonshouse

Made it through SSR - 200 points at $82 submitted on January 2nd and passed today.


----------



## WendyinNC

Congratulations to all.

It sounds like everyone is passing today.


----------



## alldiz

I was just approved today  

150pts at WLV...I paid 88 a point....

looks like i might have held out for a better deal...with 78-85 dollars
a point passing...


I'm just so happy    

i have now 300points to play with..
contract came with 150 banked points....

now that my first obstacle of passing rofr is over....

I pray all the paper work goes through so i can 
assure my 1st stay 12-07...right after thankgiving...

i know it will go through before the 7 month mark....BUT...

Does anyone think i could get a 1 bdrm at WLV....
the week after thanksgiving....

If i am not able to make a ressie before say 1 month from now...
when paperwork is complete 
thanks
kerri


----------



## alldiz

sischo4jpja said:


> We were just notified that we got through ROFR for 230  pts. at VWL.  It only took about 1 week...so we are pleased with that and looking forward to many years wonderful vacations!!!
> 
> JPJA



Congrats...and WELCOME TO THE DIS 
Kerri


----------



## parrisk

50 points at BWV submitted 1/2/07 passed today.   Paid $89 per point.  I know I probably paid too much, but I LOVE BWV(I wanted that 11 month booking advantage) and didn't want to risk not passing.  Also just purchased 150 points at SSR through Disney taking advantage of their $86 per point special. Now I want points at OKW.  Think I'll try my luck at bartering a bit for those.  Any ideas on the lowest amount Disney would pass for OKW.


----------



## alldiz

parrisk said:


> 50 points at BWV submitted 1/2/07 passed today.   Paid $89 per point.  I know I probably paid too much, but I LOVE BWV(I wanted that 11 month booking advantage) and didn't want to risk not passing.  Also just purchased 150 points at SSR through Disney taking advantage of their $86 per point special. Now I want points at OKW.  Think I'll try my luck at bartering a bit for those.  Any ideas on the lowest amount Disney would pass for OKW.



Welcome to the dis....

I will also take more of a chance to bargain if i add on 

Look throught this thread there is a list of people
who passed and failed with the amount per point listed...  edit..look at page 193..
Kerri


----------



## kathy carleton

Yahoo!! 160 SSR points with all '06 points banked passed yesterday @$83 per point (submitted 12/20/06).  Frankly, I think it would have gone through at $82, and maybe at $81, but did not want to risk it, so offered the $83.  Feel real good about it. We wanted one loaded with points and the use year is just perfect for us, so did not want to risk it over a couple hundred dollars!!

Scot at the TTS said they got a bunch back yesterday.  Said they seem to do them in "batches"...


----------



## usewickhouse

Newbie question please bear with me as I just stumbled upon this thread...Can someone please tell me what "passed" means?  Where are you all buying these points from?  Sorry to bother you all but we are thinking of becoming DVC members and just want to know all our options.  Thanks Becky


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member *
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (???) $88, ???? (passed 1/8) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*
mattnday ------------ 240  VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
*


----------



## alldiz

update for my rofr....

submitted...12-28....

april UY...

all 06 and 07 points coming...

buyer pays closing..


BTW....I am jealous skipamyb...thats looks like a great deal 
Kerri


----------



## alldiz

usewickhouse said:


> Newbie question please bear with me as I just stumbled upon this thread...Can someone please tell me what "passed" means?  Where are you all buying these points from?  Sorry to bother you all but we are thinking of becoming DVC members and just want to know all our options.  Thanks Becky



when u buy a resale it has to be approved by disney...
rofr.....right of first refusal....

lots of people including myself buy resale through...
TSS....timeshare store....
click on at the top of the screen....they are a sponsor...
good luck
kerri


----------



## senecabeach

> *when u buy a resale it has to be approved by disney...
> rofr.....right of first refusal....
> lots of people including myself buy resale through...
> TSS....timeshare store....
> click on at the top of the screen....they are a sponsor...*



The TSS is a "Great" company to work with and has some good deals! 

When it comes to the current selling Disney resort, SSR, its usually people that want "less than" the minimum 150 pt. Disney requirement that are buying. The Disney promo @ $86. per pt, but, for 150 min is a great deal!!

Ya need to do "your" homework and dont forget the pt. prices shown here, don't include the resellers closing fees (that you're not hearing about, but adds to the per pt. cost ).

 *"Congratulations to ALL"*


----------



## Delaware Mike

Any word yet, mattnday?

Your contract has to be getting close to the top of the ROFR pile...

(geez, this is worse than getting hooked on daytime drama... )


----------



## kdzgon

parrisk said:


> 50 points at BWV submitted 1/2/07 passed today.   Paid $89 per point.  I know I probably paid too much, but I LOVE BWV(I wanted that 11 month booking advantage) and didn't want to risk not passing.  Also just purchased 150 points at SSR through Disney taking advantage of their $86 per point special. Now I want points at OKW.  Think I'll try my luck at bartering a bit for those.  Any ideas on the lowest amount Disney would pass for OKW.



You can also call Disney to ask about adding on at OKW. Last I checked, they were avail at $87 per point, no closing costs and included current yr points (bankable irregardless of "normal" banking deadlines) and pro-rated maint fees. When comparing to resale, don't forget to include closing costs and outstanding MFs to your total cost. 

I just added points to my contract - I've only given a deposit so far, and my points are already avail for booking, too!


----------



## parrisk

Thanks for the advice.  Not for sure what we're going to do.  A friend said she heard a rumor during Christmas at Fort Wilderness Campground that they were possibly adding a DVC loop or something to that effect.   We have a 39ft. toyhauler and take our own golf cart with us when we camp, so I may hold out a while longer to see if that rumor is true.  Fort Wilderness Campground can be difficult to get into at certain times and I would love to see an 11-month priority for booking.  We are using our points for a campground stay in May.  I wonder if anyone else has heard this rumor?


----------



## newcomer52

VWL 50 points through TTS  August use year

$90

5pts from 2006 and 50 coming on 8/2007

buyer pays closing

Since this is my first, I am very excited.    Hope it will pass.  I wanted to start with a small contract and then will add a couple more small ones to total three, one for each of my kids.

Very please with TTS  They are so helpful.

Jerry


----------



## KristineN

OK...this is my last time (I think )...cross your fingers...

100 BWV Dec Use year all 2006 points, all 2007 points..buyer pays closing and 2007 fees...$86 pp


----------



## tkillini99

I just heard from Robert at the Timeshare Store that our contract passed!  We bought 160 pts at SSR, $83/pt, Feb use year, all 2007 pts plus 10 banked from 06, buyer pays 07 fees.  I'm so excited, especially because we had already booked a trip with the points (we paid upfront to "rent" the points and that money will go towards the purchase price since the contract passed).  

We're going to SSR first week in March!  Can't wait!  We are so excited!


----------



## greenban

Let me be the first to say, "Congrats and welcome Home Neighboor!"

Is your closing scheduled after March?  Otherwise it is my understanding that all pending ressies are cancelled at the time of closing.

-Tony


----------



## tkillini99

yes, our closing is scheduled for immediately after we return.


----------



## tkillini99

oh, and thanks for the "Welcome Home"!

We can't wait!  My husband and I have 2 daughters (ages 3.5 and 6 weeks).  The 3.5 year old loves Disney World (we took her in Nov 05).  That was when we decided we wanted to buy into DVC.  I think I loved it as much as she did


----------



## lexib

We just heard from the TSS today, our offer passed ROFR. 150 points VWL $83.00 a point all 06 points banked and all 07 points available with an August use month, the TSS said it should take about 3 weeks for final closing.  We are so excited, : Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KristineN

CONGRATULATIONS & Welcome Home!!

How long did it take you to hear?



lexib said:


> We just heard from the TSS today, our offer passed ROFR. 150 points VWL $83.00 a point all 06 points banked and all 07 points available with an August use month, the TSS said it should take about 3 weeks for final closing.  We are so excited, : Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gofenmom

Made it through and closed at $78 a pt for OKW with 46 pts to be used by April 1st, 400 pts banked and 400 pts availabe on April 1st.  Just waiting for the points to show up in my account.


----------



## lexib

we submitted the offer on Jan 5th and found out today JAN 15th,what a nerve racking time, i m happy the wait is over


----------



## keliblue

I was just notified that our contract is being submitted for ROFR today  
 

*VWL 100 pts. Sept UY* 126 points currently available (100 + 26 banked points from 2005) and 100 points coming on 9/1/07. Priced at $90 per point. 

Crossing our fingers  and in need of pixie dust


----------



## Stageman

Woohooo !!  Leslie at TSS has just informed me that we made it through ROFR - 121 Points at SSR - $82 pp. ROFR was submitted 01/08. Points coming 08/01


----------



## jermpi

We submitted on Jan 8th and found out on the 16th we passed ROFR. OKW, 41 pts. 4/07, 150 pts. 4/08. $76/pt. Glad its finally over.


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations to all the ROFR passers!!

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## keliblue

Bump... Bump ..  I would feel much better if I see this thread filling up


----------



## KristineN

we are waiting too...I was really hoping to hear today


----------



## keliblue

KristineN said:


> we are waiting too...I was really hoping to hear today


 
  today would be a good day...   Pixie dust to you


----------



## KristineN

Crossing my fingers for you!! I don't think you will have any problems passing




keliblue said:


> today would be a good day...   Pixie dust to you


----------



## Pinmaniac

Stageman said:


> Woohooo !!  Leslie at TSS has just informed me that we made it through ROFR - 121 Points at SSR - $82 pp. ROFR was submitted 01/08. Points coming 08/01



Glad to hear it.   That is our contract.  I'm sure you will enjoy SSR.


----------



## Stageman

I'm sure we will too, thanks for selling to us


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Submitted 2 contracts to SSR on 1/16 and waiting to hear back. Sister-in-law (already DVC owner @ OKW) submitted OKW contract same day.


SSR Contract 1 - 270 points @ $84 per point, seller pays closing costs. 217 points from 2006 and all of 2007 points coming on 8/1.
SSR Contract 2 - 120 points @ $84 per point, seller pays closing costs. 120 from 2005 banked, 120 from 2006 banked and all points for 2007 coming on 8/1.  (Both SSR contracts were submitted together.)


OKW Contract - 150 points @ $78 per point, buyer pays closing costs. 150 points from 2005 banked, 150 points from 2006 available and all 2007 points coming on 12/1.

Will let you know what happens with ROFR when we hear.


----------



## newcomer52

newcomer52 said:


> VWL 50 points through TTS  August use year
> 
> $90
> 
> 5pts from 2006 and 50 coming on 8/2007
> 
> buyer pays closing
> 
> Since this is my first, I am very excited.    Hope it will pass.  I wanted to start with a small contract and then will add a couple more small ones to total three, one for each of my kids.
> 
> Very please with TTS  They are so helpful.
> 
> Jerry



Just got the news.  I PASSED.  So excited to be a member.  

Jerry


----------



## keliblue

newcomer52 said:


> Just got the news. I PASSED. So excited to be a member.
> 
> Jerry


 
When did you get submitted to ROFR ?  Patiently waiting myself


----------



## Krissalee

I submitted my info for ROFR for 150 points at BWV on 1/11/07.  Got confirmation that it is good to go today, 1/24/07.  Took 13 days - eagerly waiting to close now...


----------



## newcomer52

keliblue said:


> When did you get submitted to ROFR ?  Patiently waiting myself



Mine was submitted January 12, so it took 12 days to hear.  Good luck with yours.  

Jerry


----------



## bfrosty

Got IT!!!

Just got notice...150pts @ Wilderness Lodge Villas.

It took about 13-days after the initial offer was made.

Good luck everyone else.  Glad to be part of the club.

bfrosty


----------



## bobbiwoz

bfrosty said:


> Got IT!!!
> 
> Just got notice...150pts @ Wilderness Lodge Villas.
> 
> It took about 13-days after the initial offer was made.
> 
> Good luck everyone else.  Glad to be part of the club.
> 
> bfrosty



Welcome Home, VWL neighbor!
Bobbi


----------



## tinkermell

Ok. I'm a REAL newbie here. Why wouldn't a person get passed? Is it because you made an offer, and it was refused? Can you even make offers? Or was it based of finances? And if you buy from a private party, who do you pay? Them or Disney? How do you pay? Can you also finance private deals? Sorry, but I just started this whole process and have LOTS of questions.


----------



## nmere

Disney has the Right of first refusal, You place your offer to the selling party, The offer is submitted to Disney, If contract price agreed upon by seller & buyer is too low then Disney will buy the contract for that price. This only occures in resellers market.

If buying from private seller then you pay the seller or the representative of the seller (broker).

You have to finance private deals through brokers or through your own financial insitutions loans.

good luck with your quest!!!! take your time to research everything,
Nick


----------



## vascubaguy

Sorry for the delay in getting the list updated. Time is very limited this semester, but I'll do my best!

For those that passed BIG congratz!!!

For those still waiting... hang in there!


----------



## vascubaguy

*PASSED:*      
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210  VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member *
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
*

*ROFR'D:*      
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50  VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200  VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) - member


*WAITING:*      
*
mattnday ------------ 240  VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) - member
*


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Does anyone know if ROFRs come in on certain days or if they are hit or miss? Just wondering, as it seems like the timelines are all over the board and on different days.   Seems like they do come in batches, though, as many people who submitted around the same time (give or take a day or two) got their notifications the same day. Also, who contacted you, Disney or who you purchased the contract through?

Thanks, guys! Have a WONDERFUL weekend.


----------



## keliblue

Buckeye Fan said:


> Does anyone know if ROFRs come in on certain days or if they are hit or miss? Just wondering, as it seems like the timelines are all over the board and on different days.  Seems like they do come in batches, though, as many people who submitted around the same time (give or take a day or two) got their notifications the same day. Also, who contacted you, Disney or who you purchased the contract through?
> 
> Thanks, guys! Have a WONDERFUL weekend.


 
Just got off the phone with Jerry at the TTS and he said they notify by phone and email.. I was kinda hoping today would be the day but it looks like alot come thru about 10 days after submitting that would put us up very soon   Pixie Dust to you


----------



## jermpi

I bought mine throught The Timeshare Store and they sent me an email telling me I made it through ROFR.


----------



## beattyfamily

KristineN said:


> CONGRATULATIONS & Welcome Home!!
> 
> How long did it take you to hear?



I'll place a bet that you will hear today if you haven't already!  

Congrats!


----------



## KristineN

Just got the phone call.....our 100 points BWV passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!!! Can you say H A P P Y!!!


----------



## LisaS

KristineN said:


> Just got the phone call.....our 100 points BWV passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!!! Can you say H A P P Y!!!


Congratulations Kristine!! BWV and VWL are a great combination!


----------



## KristineN

Thank you Lisa! I am pretty pumped up right now. I can't wait to sit down and plan out some trips!


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


beattyfamily said:


> I'll place a bet that you will hear today if you haven't already!
> 
> Congrats!


 


WoW !!! how did you do that ???


----------



## keliblue

KristineN said:


> Just got the phone call.....our 100 points BWV passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!!! Can you say H A P P Y!!!


 
YAHOOOOOOOOO !!!!  CONGRATS !!! 

 now get pack'in


----------



## beattyfamily

keliblue said:


> WoW !!! how did you do that ???



I have special powers.  

Actually, I've been watching this thread after I put my points on the market and had a feeling she was buying mine.  Then right when I accepted an offer on my points, KristineN posted here that she had put in an offer.  So then I knew for sure.  And then today I must have gotten the call about ROFR right before her so I posted here cause I was so excited for her.

So glad a fellow DISer bought them and I hope she enjoys them as much as we did.


----------



## JudyTL

Me.. do not forget me... OKW 296 points 75 dollars.. submitted on 1/19  193 06 and 296 07 UY February


----------



## KristineN

You sneaky little thing! Well, this purchase has made our whole weekend...so a BIG THANK YOU to you for accepting our offer!!!



beattyfamily said:


> I have special powers.
> 
> Actually, I've been watching this thread after I put my points on the market and had a feeling she was buying mine.  Then right when I accepted an offer on my points, KristineN posted here that she had put in an offer.  So then I knew for sure.  And then today I must have gotten the call about ROFR right before her so I posted here cause I was so excited for her.
> 
> So glad a fellow DISer bought them and I hope she enjoys them as much as we did.


----------



## beattyfamily

KristineN said:


> You sneaky little thing! Well, this purchase has made our whole weekend...so a BIG THANK YOU to you for accepting our offer!!!




I know I'm so sneaky.  I'm a good detective too! 

Anway, you are very welcome!  Enjoy!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

My sister-in-law's contract passed ROFR (see below). We're still waiting on the 2 SSR contracts!   

OKW Contract - 150 points @ $78 per point, buyer pays closing costs. 150 points from 2005 banked, 150 points from 2006 available and all 2007 points coming on 12/1.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

Put us on the waiting list to pass ROFR!  100 BW points @ $84.  March use year, buyer pays closing costs and 2007 maintenace fees.  No points banked or borrowed.  

 We're adding to the 100 BW we have (2005 purchase).


----------



## dee519

We made it through last week - 233 points at Boardwalk - woo hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaS

dee519 said:


> We made it through last week - 233 points at Boardwalk - woo hoo!!!!!!!


Congratulations!  Please post your contract details (price/pt, use year, contract size, number of banked and current points, etc) so that other people looking to buy on the resale market know what price they must pay to pass ROFR. Thanks!


----------



## keliblue

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOO    We passed, we passed  *


*VWL 100 pts. Sept UY* 126 points currently available (100 + 26 banked points from 2005) and 100 points coming on 9/1/07. Priced at $90 per point.   Submitted on 01/16 passed on  01/29...12 days ...YES


----------



## doberlady

Please point me in the right direction.

My neighbor has 230 points at OKW that he has been letting us use every year for the past 5 years, we just pay the maintanence.  Got a call that he wants to sell the points and is giving us 1st dibs.  I need to know what a fair price is, he said he thinks 86.00/pt was fair but if I found out differently he would go lower as he does not want to over charge us (being friendly and all).

Where can I find out what a fair price is?  I WANT THEM BADLY and can't imagine not going to OKW every year but would not be able to afford a 1 bedroom for 11 nights without the points.


----------



## beattyfamily

doberlady said:


> Please point me in the right direction.
> 
> My neighbor has 230 points at OKW that he has been letting us use every year for the past 5 years, we just pay the maintanence.  Got a call that he wants to sell the points and is giving us 1st dibs.  I need to know what a fair price is, he said he thinks 86.00/pt was fair but if I found out differently he would go lower as he does not want to over charge us (being friendly and all).
> 
> Where can I find out what a fair price is?  I WANT THEM BADLY and can't imagine not going to OKW every year but would not be able to afford a 1 bedroom for 11 nights without the points.




Sounds a bit high to me.  There's a contract for 230 going for $81 a point at A Timeshare Broker.

Also if you look at the list on this thread of those who passed ROFR you'll see that the most expensive one was $81.  

Lastly, the Timeshare Store has three, 230 point contracts for sale and they are going for $76, $77, and $78 per point.

Good luck!


----------



## doberlady

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jedspad

I am new to the board but just had to share. We got the news 1-24-06 that we had made it thru ROFR. Now just waiting for closing papers. 200 points BWV, use year OCT, 196 banked points from 2005 year, all 200 points for 2006 and 200 more coming Oct 2007. $85 a point. We are hoping to bring the family to BWV in Dec for our 25th Wedding Anniversary. Hoping we can get reservations once we get in the system. Any ideas how long this is taking to close and get in the system?


----------



## Buckeye Fan

My sister-in-law just purchased an OKW contract via resale and paid $78 per point plus all closing costs. That was just about a week ago.


----------



## jekjones1558

Welcome Home, jedspad!  And welcome to the DIS!
I saw that contract and called just a day too late.  My name was on as a back-up if your deal fell through for any reason.  Congratulations on a wonderful deal and enjoy many stays to come!
Regarding a Dec. stay: ask TTS about anticipated closing date and start calling as soon as your points are available.  Dec. is a REALLY busy time at DVC resorts.  Don't forget to use or rent those 2005 points before Oct. 1 of this year!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

doberlady said:


> Please point me in the right direction.
> 
> My neighbor has 230 points at OKW that he has been letting us use every year for the past 5 years, we just pay the maintanence.  Got a call that he wants to sell the points and is giving us 1st dibs.  I need to know what a fair price is, he said he thinks 86.00/pt was fair but if I found out differently he would go lower as he does not want to over charge us (being friendly and all).
> 
> Where can I find out what a fair price is?  I WANT THEM BADLY and can't imagine not going to OKW every year but would not be able to afford a 1 bedroom for 11 nights without the points.


If you click on the Timeshare Store banner you can check out their resales- you can see what is for sale and the asking price and you can also see the "sale pending" listings.  It looks like $78 per point is fair- but you may want to give a little more since he has been renting to you below market for the past five years.
Good Luck!
ps: your Snow White is too cute!


----------



## Monkey Bum

I just got word yesterday that my sale was submitted for ROFR

60 OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) - I don't know if it is a member or not buying them


----------



## korbbec

> doberlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please point me in the right direction.
> 
> My neighbor has 230 points at OKW that he has been letting us use every year for the past 5 years, we just pay the maintanence. Got a call that he wants to sell the points and is giving us 1st dibs. I need to know what a fair price is, he said he thinks 86.00/pt was fair but if I found out differently he would go lower as he does not want to over charge us (being friendly and all).
> 
> 
> 
> I would offer him $80 a point. You might be able to get a contract for a few less dollars a point, but this guy has really hooked you up for the last few years, and at $80 a point you should sail right through ROFR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find out what a fair price is? I WANT THEM BADLY and can't imagine not going to OKW every year but would not be able to afford a 1 bedroom for 11 nights without the points.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The resale listing link at the top of the page.
Click to expand...


----------



## KingOMiami

I just found out that our resale contract was submitted to DVC yesterday.

50 points VWL Aug. UY- 32 '06 points, 3 borrowed points from '07 (which we are going to lose) and 47 points due on 8/1/07 @ $90/point.

We are cautiously optimistic since we have seen similar contracts go through lately.


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


KingOMiami said:


> I just found out that our resale contract was submitted to DVC yesterday.
> 
> 50 points VWL Aug. UY- 32 '06 points, 3 borrowed points from '07 (which we are going to lose) and 47 points due on 8/1/07 @ $90/point.
> 
> We are cautiously optimistic since we have seen similar contracts go through lately.


 
Sending u Pixie Dust


----------



## Minnie88

Question: If you're buying from or selling to someone you know, like Doberlady and her neighbor, do you still need to use a broker and pay that hefty 10% commission?


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Just found out today that both SSR contracts passed ROFR!!!      We submitted both on 1/16 (see details below). Sending best wishes out to those still waiting. It was a LONG two weeks.  

SSR Contract 1 - 270 points @ $84 per point, *seller* pays closing costs. 217 points from 2006 and all of 2007 points coming on 8/1.

SSR Contract 2 - 120 points @ $84 per point, *seller* pays closing costs. 120 from 2005 banked, 120 from 2006 banked and all points for 2007 coming on 8/1. (Both SSR contracts were submitted together.)


----------



## Copperline

My offer to buy 164pts at $75pp at OKW was just accepted by the seller!  Now the ROFR waiting game.....ugggghhhhh....the torture!
The contract is loaded though....164pts banked from 2005, all 164 avail for 2006 and 2007's coming in Oct.  I'm trying to be optimistic!


----------



## JudyTL

Copperline,

My OKW was passed at 75 for 296 points.  It had about 200 points from 2006.  I hope that helps you.


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


JudyTL said:


> Copperline,
> 
> *My OKW was passed* at 75 for 296 points. It had about 200 points from 2006. I hope that helps you.


 


  YES !!!!!


----------



## bmoncher

What a disney day for me!!!

We booked our Repo cruise!!! got the catagory we wanted just not the direction we wanted.. but that will change tomorrow or Saturday...

and I JUST GOT AN EMAIL!!!
79/point 25 points at OKW PASSED!!!!!  We have 25 2005 points bank, 2006 points and 25 points coming 2007 with an oct UY (which is great for us since we usually go in Nov!!

Anyway I off to see why the baby is crying since I am soo happy!
Beth


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations & Welcome Home!!


HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom & Staff


----------



## jchaps6

Hey everyone,, 

 Anyone who just recently purchased resale have any suggestions where to buy?? We are very interested and checked out timeshare store so far.


----------



## beattyfamily

jchaps6 said:


> Hey everyone,,
> 
> Anyone who just recently purchased resale have any suggestions where to buy?? We are very interested and checked out timeshare store so far.



I sold (and bought in the past) and KristenN bought mine from A Timeshare Broker.  You can check them out *HERE*.

I think Jaki is great!  They have wonderful customer service too.


----------



## bmoncher

jchaps6 said:


> Hey everyone,,
> 
> Anyone who just recently purchased resale have any suggestions where to buy?? We are very interested and checked out timeshare store so far.



I worked with Jackie at GMAC, but I have also worked with TSS the board sponsor in the past.
Both were great, but Jackie at GMAC had the size contract I wanted the DAY I called to request and from what I could see on the boards, no one else had a 25 point contract listed on the web!

Beth


----------



## jchaps6

Thanks for the info,,  I'm going to check it out now!


----------



## turk083

I passed ROFR today 02/02/2007 for 197 points at bw.  Request was submitted on 01/22/2007.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

I also worked with Jackie at GMAC International. Absolutely GREAT experience. She was very responsive and had the size contracts I was looking for at SSR. GMAC only required $100 per contract with the rest due at closing, which was appealing as well.

Welcome home, everyone!!!


----------



## worldvillagrs

Jaki & **** told us that we passed ROFR!

200 BWV DEC @ 85/pt all '06, '07 points included
Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees

Submitted: Fri., Jan. 19th
Notified that we passed:  Thurs., Feb. 1st

We are very excited!!!


----------



## dunnhorn

JUST found out today that we passed FROR a week ago!   (Boy were we sweating it there!)

125 points at SSR, with all points banked for '05 and all points available for '06 and all points coming in September '07.  $86/point.

I know it is higher than the going rate with no bank ($84) but we lost our last contract to FROR and we wanted to make sure this one made it!

We've been going to DVC for years on my parents points (BWV, VWL) so this next time it will be great to be going on OUR OWN!  So when they say "WELCOME HOME" we will feel truly at home!!!

WOO WOO!!!


----------



## jejojual

We were sent to ROFR today, 120 SSR @ $83/pt, Feb UY.  Purchased through TTS.


----------



## dunnhorn

Our first contract of $80 was bought by Disney in Jan.  We found out in 8 days.

Our second contract made it through at $86 (we had full banked points and full '06 points coming.)  Took us 12 days.

I've seen folks make it through at $84 in Jan, and folks made it through at $82 in December.... so I hope that your $83 makes it through!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Congratulations!!

Tom & Staff


----------



## JudyTL

Did you make it with your 164 points at OKW?
Let me know.


----------



## CBork1

So this is my first post...I've been lurking at these boards for while and I finally had to share...We are waiting on our 1st DVC buy...

100 points at SSR with a September use year with all 2006 and all 2007 points at $86 a point and buyer pays closing and 2007 fees...

We are so excited...Hope it all goes smoothly...I just hope we didn't pay too much...


----------



## bobbiwoz

CBork1 said:


> So this is my first post...I've been lurking at these boards for while and I finally had to share...We are waiting on our 1st DVC buy...
> 
> 100 points at SSR with a September use year with all 2006 and all 2007 points at $86 a point and buyer pays closing and 2007 fees...
> 
> We are so excited...Hope it all goes smoothly...I just hope we didn't pay too much...



Welcome to the Dis!     Because it's a smaller size contract, it's not unusual to pay a bit more.  Disney sells 150 pt. minimum contracts to new members, so, I think you did fine!

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

CBork1 said:


> So this is my first post...I've been lurking at these boards for while and I finally had to share...We are waiting on our 1st DVC buy...
> 
> 100 points at SSR with a September use year with all 2006 and all 2007 points at $86 a point and buyer pays closing and 2007 fees...
> 
> We are so excited...Hope it all goes smoothly...I just hope we didn't pay too much...


 

Sending you pixie dust  and   to the Dis


----------



## CBork1

bobbiwoz said:


> Welcome to the Dis!     Because it's a smaller size contract, it's not unusual to pay a bit more.  Disney sells 150 pt. minimum contracts to new members, so, I think you did fine!
> 
> Bobbi



Thank you so much...We can't wait til it's over...We love it so much down there and cant wait to be "official"!!!


----------



## KingOMiami

WE PASSED WE PASSED WE PASSED WE PASSED!!!!

VWL 50 point Aug. UY contract, $90/pt., 32 points from '06, 3 points borrowed from '07( we will lose those) and 47 coming 8/1/07 and 50 coming 8/1/08

MEGA-HUGE Thanks to Jason, Tom & the rest of the TSS staff!!!!!

To paraphrase an old Ozzy Osbourne song..."MAMA, WE'RE COMIN' HOME!!!!"


----------



## greenban

CONGRATS AND WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOOR!

-Tony


----------



## pjshaff

We're selling our 50 pt OKW contract (we still have SSR from F&F).  It was submitted to Disney last week.  Here's the details:  50 pts, October UY, 34 points available Oct 07, $ 85 per point.  Buyer pays closing costs and we will be re-imbursed for the 34 points we paid in dues by the buyer at closing.


----------



## KingOMiami

Thank you Tony!

Can't wait til we get the closing stuff out of the way, so I can hopefully book a trip for December '07!!!


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

We passed too!!     

100 BW @ $84 (no banked or borrowed) March use year.

   


Thank you Jason & the rest of the TSS staff!!!


----------



## dunnhorn

CBork1 said:


> So this is my first post...I've been lurking at these boards for while and I finally had to share...We are waiting on our 1st DVC buy...
> 
> 100 points at SSR with a September use year with all 2006 and all 2007 points at $86 a point and buyer pays closing and 2007 fees...
> 
> We are so excited...Hope it all goes smoothly...I just hope we didn't pay too much...




Hi Bork - we just paid the same thing, and we made it through FROR!  Our rep at TTS said that he wouldn't think anything less than $85 would pass FROR with full banked points from 2005.  Sellers wouldn't take $85, so we paid $86.  FWIW, I think that smaller contracts fetch a slightly higher amount. So you are paying around $100 extra to guarantee passing FROR?  No problem!

Hope to hear great news from you soon!!!


----------



## DTrippie

After about 3 trips worth of renting points, TSS helped us purchase a 200 point SSR contract. Right of first refusal was just passed over by Disney. Can't wait till the contract is in our hands so I can make that first reservation!


----------



## sam888

Hello,

We are on our way to DVC ownership.  We just passed yesterday.  Our contract was 125 pts. at $88 and we pay closing costs and 2007 dues.  But we have all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points.  October use year.

Samantha


----------



## KingOMiami

Welcome home to my fellow new neighbors!


----------



## iadis58

Just heard this morning we passed ROFR. 100 ponts for VWL @88/pt. Hope we did OK. Thanks to Robert and Jamie at TTS. Looking forward to booking our first trip as members. Thanks again for all the help and advice from everyone while trying to make a decision


----------



## jejojual

Congratulations and Welcome Home!  We were "stricken" with a tough case of add on itis and are awaiting our ROFR to come through for our SSR contract - we already have HHI - hope you have a very magical first trip home!


----------



## iadis58

Thank you for the welcome home and good luck with your own ROFR from a former Pennsylvanian now living in Iowa


----------



## fefferdilly

recap of my resale purchase at HH, currently own SSR 

12/30/06: notice of contract and 20% deposit requirement received via email from Broker. Advised to send signed contract with deposit to Title Co.

1/3/07:     Title company receives signed contract and deposit

1/18/07:    Email from Broker-- Passed ROFR  

1/18 - 2/6/07:  Wait for title search, title company to obtain info on sellers account from DVC and draw up final closing documents.

2/6/07:      Email from Title company with all closing info and final payment ($10 higher than projected in contract) requirements.

2/8/07:      Title company receives final payment. I was told by title rep. to include my currrent DVC member number as this will help speed up process at DVC, noted it will take 8-10 weeks to receive copy of recorded deed with title insurance policy

     I am going to check DVC member website every day or two for the HH points to show, will edit this post once complete at DVC.


----------



## keliblue

fefferdilly said:


> recap of my resale purchase at HH, currently own SSR
> 
> 12/30/06: notice of contract and 20% deposit requirement received via email from Broker. Advised to send signed contract with deposit to Title Co.
> 
> 1/3/07: Title company receives signed contract and deposit
> 
> 1/18/07: Email from Broker-- Passed ROFR
> 
> 1/18 - 2/6/07: Wait for title search, title company to obtain info on sellers account from DVC and draw up final closing documents.
> 
> 2/6/07: Email from Title company with all closing info and final payment ($10 higher than projected in contract) requirements.
> 
> 2/8/07: Title company receives final payment. I was told by title rep. to include my currrent DVC member number as this will help speed up process at DVC,* noted it will take 8-10 weeks to receive copy of recorded deed with title insurance policy*
> 
> I am going to check DVC member website every day or two for the HH points to show, will edit this post once complete at DVC.


 
Thanks for the info, I passed ROFR and am (not so patiently) waiting. My question is if it takes 8-10 weeks to get copys', does that mean we have to wait that long to make ressie's ??


----------



## KristineN

Our BWV add on through TSS closed on Monday...my points were already in the system today. I was quite surprised.


----------



## jimz

We passed BCV 50 points, $97 per point, 5 points from 2006, Dec use year,buyer is paying closing costs.
It took 14 days to hear from Disney, from the day we signed the contract.
We are non-members.


----------



## keliblue

KristineN said:


> Our BWV add on through TSS closed on Monday...my points were already in the system today. I was quite surprised.


 
We passed ROFR 3 days behind you so "Maybe" we will close soon  . We were non members so I am assuming it will take a little longer


----------



## HockeyKat

We were submitted Tuesday, BWV 210 pt contract at $85/pt with a Sept use year, 5 pts from '05, 210 from '06, 210 in '07.  Buyer pays closing costs and 2007 dues.

(crosses fingers...)

-Kat


----------



## fefferdilly

keliblue, our contract from day 1 has stated closing 2/10/07, and every single one of the documents are dated same --- sooooo --- I am (deep breath)  *assuming* mine will close on the appointed date. 

I will post the day our HH points show up in member services, which will truly be my    moment.

I think closing date is *the* date that you can make ressies, but then I am typically at my most wrong when I think I am most right.


----------



## keliblue

fefferdilly said:


> keliblue, our contract from day 1 has stated closing 2/10/07, and every single one of the documents are dated same --- sooooo --- I am (deep breath)  *assuming* mine will close on the appointed date.
> 
> I will post the day our HH points show up in member services, which will truly be my  moment.
> 
> I think closing date is *the* date that you can make ressies, but then I am typically at my most wrong when I think I am most right.


 
Thanks for the information   I am just so impatient


----------



## LisaS

fefferdilly said:


> keliblue, our contract from day 1 has stated closing 2/10/07, and every single one of the documents are dated same --- sooooo --- I am (deep breath)  *assuming* mine will close on the appointed date.
> 
> I will post the day our HH points show up in member services, which will truly be my    moment.
> 
> I think closing date is *the* date that you can make ressies, but then I am typically at my most wrong when I think I am most right.


It usually takes 7-10 days after you close for Disney to set you up in the system. Once you are in the system, you can make your first reservation.


----------



## ArnyVee

We just listed our smaller second contract (75 points at OKW) with the Timeshare Store! Hopefully someone will purchase it soon so that we can pay off our newer larger OKW contract


----------



## Minnie&Mickey

ArnyVee said:


> We just listed our smaller second contract (75 points at OKW) with the Timeshare Store! Hopefully someone will purchase it soon so that we can pay off our newer larger OKW contract



What is your use year?


----------



## beattyfamily

ArnyVee said:


> We just listed our smaller second contract (75 points at OKW) with the Timeshare Store! Hopefully someone will purchase it soon so that we can pay off our newer larger OKW contract



A fellow DISer bought one of our BWV contracts listed at *A Timeshare Broker* so its very possible that someone here might buy it up very soon!


----------



## cruiseletters

We just passed ROFR on 200 pts at SSR for 85 a point. It was submitted Jan. 27 and we heard back from the TSS on Feb. 13. So now we wait for the paper work. We don't need to use the points for reservations until the first of May so I'm hoping we've given ourselves enough time.


----------



## jejojual

We passed today!

We were sent to ROFR 2/5, 120 SSR @ $83/pt, Feb UY. Purchased through TTS.  Notified this afternoon we passed!

Can't wait to take my parents to SSR in November!


----------



## michamato

We passed today too, through TTS.
submitted 2/5 notified this afternoon.
150 points at SSR, at 82 per point, Feb use year, with 19 banked points.
It was soooo easy, I never thought we would know this soon!!!


----------



## KevinG

We passed today!
Went to ROFR 2/2, 160 points BCV @, December UY.
120 points from 2005, all 2006 points!

We're new members & very excited!!!


----------



## michamato

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

we couldn't be more excited!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Welcome Home!
Bobbi


----------



## michamato

Thanks!!  Now it is just the waiting game!
I can't wait to book our first reservation!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Just got an email from the TSS... WE PASSED!!  

210 BWV, Sept use year, $85/pt, 5 '06 pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 '07 pts.  Closing costs and '07 dues paid by buyer, '05-06 dues paid by seller.

Paperwork submitted 2/6, found out 2/14.


----------



## keliblue

michamato said:


> Thanks!! Now it is just the waiting game!
> I can't wait to book our first reservation!!


 
That is that hardest part...waiting


----------



## michamato

Seems to me a lot of people are making it through ROFR!!!!

  Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## CBork1

Hi All...We are so excited...Yeah...We passed ROFR today for 100 SSR points with a September use year...$86 a point...This is our first (and probably NOT our last) DVC purchase...100 points from 2006 and all 2007 points...We couldn't be happier...Can't wait to start booking...Now gotta wait the 2-3 weeks to close...Yippeee...


----------



## JCerniglow

we went to ROFR on Monday.  seems like everyone is hearing fast.  send me pixie dust and good luck.  I really want this add on.


----------



## keliblue

JCerniglow said:


> we went to ROFR on Monday. seems like everyone is hearing fast. send me pixie dust and good luck. I really want this add on.


 
  Pixie dust & best of luck


----------



## AmyLuvsMickey

I think that I am more anxious about passing ROFR than I was about giving birth to my son!  Well, maybe not quite as anxious... but this is a very close second, for sure!

Submitted on 2/12, 165 pts @ VWL, June UY, $83/pt, all 2006 and 2007 pts available, buyer pays closing costs.  Based on recent posts, I'm thinking we will probably hear by the end of this week - keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## michamato

Good luck, the waiting is the hardest part!!


----------



## Princess Roo

We just passed!  

A 55 point contract at SSR at $86 per point.  This is our first DVC contract.  Timeshare Store sent it to Disney Feb 12 and heard back today.

The contract has 51 2006 points (31 of them transferred that seller paying MTC fees on) and no 2007 points. We pay closing costs and the seller is reimbursing MTC fees for the 2007 points they have used.


----------



## JCerniglow

I received notification that we passed ROFR today.  We are the proud owner's of 100 BCV points.  Yipee.  A nice addition to my BWV points.


----------



## jermpi

Closing documents on 150 pt OKW went in the mail today. It's almost offical!


----------



## AmyLuvsMickey

Seems like we all heard today!  Congrats, everyone!

We are approved for 165 pts @ VWL, June UY, $83/pt, all 2006 and 2007 pts available.  Submitted 2/12, approved 2/20.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

We had our first SSR 300 @ $79 not pass ROFR.  That was last week in the middle of the NASTY snowstorm - not the news we wanted....

Dusted ourselves off, found another SSR with a total of 300, and have just now gone to ROFR.  Crossing everything that we can on this one...can't wait to go!!!  C'mon Disney!!!


----------



## JudyTL

I just found out I passed ROFR.. WVL, 50 points, Feb UY, 85 a point.  I think there was 5 points for the remaining of the year 07.  

I am excited.  My first add on and I still have not been entered into the system for my first.  (Hopefully closing in the next couple of days.)

   

 I am starting to feel like I am in the drivers seat.

Is this like the feeling of gambling goign through ROFR??? Painful and pleasurable.  LOL


----------



## dhluvsDisney

Woo Hoo!  Just found out passed ROFR yesterday!  Sent in on Feb 13th!  Saratoga 150 points June UY $86 pnt with all 2005, 2006 points and 2007 coming June!  Very excited.  We already have 2 contracts with Saratoga, but need this one to go in quickly so we can book our May trip without borrowing (yeah, we are there just too often)!


----------



## keliblue

JudyTL said:


> I just found out I passed ROFR.. WVL, 50 points, Feb UY, 85 a point. I think there was 5 points for the remaining of the year 07.
> 
> I am excited. My first add on and I still have not been entered into the system for my first. (Hopefully closing in the next couple of days.)
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to feel like I am in the drivers seat.
> 
> Is this like the feeling of gambling goign through ROFR??? Painful and pleasurable. LOL


 
You go girl !!!   your on a roll !!!  Congrats !!


----------



## bockegg

Hello:

Disney refused our offer today. Offered $80/point for 130 points coming avail. on 6/1/07 @ SSR. I thought it was a reasonable offer.


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

So sorry to hear about the refusal (been there).  Seems like Disney is exercising ROFR more on the lower offers for SSR lately - maybe as they gear up for AKV?  Or is it because of the volume of SSR out there right now?

Find another one and try again.  I know it stinks - we were already in "dream planning" mode for our first trip - which will be when I finish my Masters degree - we are doing a BLOWOUT.  But then we found something that worked even better for us, had the same amount of points, and worked with the sellers on the closing cost end rather than the price per point end to change the cost per point.

Best of luck to you!

Jen


----------



## keliblue

bockegg said:


> Hello:
> 
> Disney refused our offer today. Offered $80/point for 130 points coming avail. on 6/1/07 @ SSR. I thought it was a reasonable offer.


 

I am sorry   hang in there


----------



## michamato

Sorry you didn't pass.  I was suprised we passed because ours was pretty low too, 82 per point, for 150 coming in Feb 07 and Feb 08 with 19 banked points.  I really didn't think it would pass.  
 Try again, I am sure you will be able to get something!!!


----------



## calindsey

Disney exercised their ROFR on our bid of $78/point on 204 points at SSR.  Thought it might go through because the seller had borrowed against the points (43 available August 07 and 204 in August 08).  Still seeing a lot at 79 and 80 per point...guess we'll keep trying.  Is there any difference when bidding on different resorts or does Disney make any distinction?


----------



## JudyTL

Can this be?  I was not notified I passed ROFR but was sent the closing documents.  I submitted the documents on 2/17 and got closing documents today.

HHI UY February 25 points 1 point in 2007

There does not seem to be a unit number.. is that correct for HHI?


----------



## pjshaff

We got the closing docs in the mail from FedEx (we're selling our small contract and keeping a larger one that we bought during F&F).  Going to send them back out overnight tomorrow.  I do believe that the docs had the first week of March in there somewhere for the closing.


----------



## Copperline

*dancing all over the house*  WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!
We got word yesterday from Jeff at GMAC that our bid on OKW for $75 pp on 164 pts with ALL of 2005 points banked, ALL of 2006 pts avail, ALL of 2007 coming (UY is Oct) PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

We are now the proud owners of 150pts at Beach Club and 164 pts at Old Key West!!!


----------



## Brayn28

210 pts @ $80
206 - 2006 points
all 210 coming in december
passed ROFR


----------



## bmoncher

JudyTL said:


> Can this be?  I was not notified I passed ROFR but was sent the closing documents.  I submitted the documents on 2/17 and got closing documents today.
> 
> HHI UY February 25 points 1 point in 2007
> 
> There does not seem to be a unit number.. is that correct for HHI?



Are you sure it is closing documents?  Have you already closed on your first purchase?

I passed ROFR just a few days after you and have not closed yet (waiting for papers to come in the mail)


----------



## dhluvsDisney

Copperline said:


> *dancing all over the house*  WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!
> We got word yesterday from Jeff at GMAC that our bid on OKW for $75 pp on 164 pts with ALL of 2005 points banked, ALL of 2006 pts avail, ALL of 2007 coming (UY is Oct) PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are now the proud owners of 150pts at Beach Club and 164 pts at Old Key West!!!



Congratulations!   What a great contract to have passed.


----------



## bababear_50

Thanks to all of you who are posting --I just finished reading ALL of the posts in this thread--great info and so much excitement .I definately think it is a great post for all new people thinking of purchasing direct and resale DVC.


----------



## jedspad

We passed ROFR on 1-24-07 and received our closing papers on 2-20-07. We sent them back the next day. Now we are anxiously awaiting the closing and getting into the system so we can make some trip plans. We have to go somewhere before 10-01-07 and are planning on a trip in early DEC for the whole family. Can't wait.


----------



## Surfdoggie

Found out yesterday that we made it through ROFR.  Details were as follows:  BCV, April use year, 150 points with 107 banked from 2006, all points from 2007 forward.  $93/point.  Submitted for ROFR on 2/14, heard on 2/26.  Dreaming of Disney reservations!!!!


----------



## Monkey Bum

My sale passed ROFR.  Not sure on what day.



Monkey Bum said:


> I just got word yesterday that my sale was submitted for ROFR
> 
> 60 OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) - I don't know if it is a member or not buying them


----------



## lmb

Disney bought back our contract for HHI last week.  150 pts, 30 pts for 2007, 66 pp, buyer pays closing and prorated mf for 2007.  Thought it might pass b/c there were so few points for 2007. Oh well, we'll try again.


----------



## LisaS

lmb said:


> Disney bought back our contract for HHI last week.  150 pts, 30 pts for 2007, 66 pp, buyer pays closing and prorated mf for 2007.  Thought it might pass b/c there were so few points for 2007. Oh well, we'll try again.


Disney doesn't seem to care about the number of points available, only the price. Based on our ROFR history, it looks like an offer in the low to mid 70s would pass, if you decide to try again.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

I got an e-mail on 02/26 that Disney waived their right to purchase the package that I wanted to buy.
I bought 150 points at the BCV (218 points coming on 03/01 - 150 + 68 points banked from 2006) for $95 a point.
The whole process has been smooth and quick so far. I can't wait to close and finally be a real DVC member!!!

- Melissa From RI


----------



## DJmommy

Whoo Hoo! The wait is over.

Our 100 point contract for BWV, August use year, with 80 points banked from the 8/01/06 year just passed, at $90 per point. We will pay the maintenance fees for this year.

Can anyone tell me how to figure out the true cost of the contract we just bought? I don't know how to figure the cost when we are getting a contract with extra points but I am sure the true cost must be less than $90 per point.

Thanks to the Timeshare Store, we are on our way to becoming DVC members hopefully in a little over a month.


----------



## JudyTL

I was approved for HHI 25 points UY February.  I cannot remember the price ... was it 72 or 74 ?  I cannot remember the how many points are left if any.  WOW.  So much is going on right now.  I am very excited.


----------



## bockegg

JudyTL said:


> I was approved for HHI 25 points UY February.  I cannot remember the price ... was it 72 or 74 ?  I cannot remember the how many points are left if any.  WOW.  So much is going on right now.  I am very excited.


Great news. Congrats.

We just passed on SSR. 82 per point, 160 points, plus 116 banked points, with an April use year.

Very excited!


----------



## BigBahamaDada

Submitted for RORF consideration on 3/6/07.  50 points at VWL; October use year; all 2006 points available, all 2007 points coming.  $91.90 per point.  Seller to pay all closing costs and fees.  Buyer to pay 2007 dues.  Buyer - me - is not currently a DVC member.  Very excited to see how this goes.


----------



## icydog

DJmommy said:


> Whoo Hoo! The wait is over.
> 
> Our 100 point contract for BWV, August use year, with 80 points banked from the 8/01/06 year just passed, at $90 per point. We will pay the maintenance fees for this year.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to figure out the true cost of the contract we just bought? I don't know how to figure the cost when we are getting a contract with extra points but I am sure the true cost must be less than $90 per point.
> 
> Thanks to the Timeshare Store, we are on our way to becoming DVC members hopefully in a little over a month.


 
If you didn't have to pay the maintenance fees for the banked '06 points then 100 X $90= $9000 + maintenance fees for 2007 + closing cost = amount $$s for this contract

To find out how much each point cost add 100+ 80 = 180 points
*
So the answer to your Per point question will be the full contract cost divided by 180 points.*


----------



## icydog

Brayn28 said:


> 210 pts @ $80
> 206 - 2006 points
> all 210 coming in december
> passed ROFR


 

Which Resort???


----------



## senecabeach

> Originally Posted by DJmommy ....
> Our 100 point contract for BWV, August use year, with 80 points banked from the 8/01/06 year just passed, at $90 per point. We will pay the maintenance fees for this year.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to figure out the true cost of the contract we just bought? I don't know how to figure the cost when we are getting a contract with extra points but I am sure the true cost must be less than $90 per point.



*Congratulations!! *

...certainly this question should have an answer...*BEFORE*...you buy !!  
forget MF and 1 time extra pts...., did you pay closing??, how much $$?? Is the minimum $400?? Hummmm...are we up to $94. now for 100 pts..


----------



## DJmommy

We were not really worried about how much we paid per point, we were just curious how to figure it out with the extra banked points. We are happy with the deal we got so it doesn't really matter. All of the other 100 point contracts were selling for about 8,500 - 8,600, and some of them didn't have points available until 2008. We like that we will have a little bit of a cushion to bank for some extra nights down the line. We were set on buying 80 - 100 points BWV with an August use year and we jumped when we saw it. We considered buying through Disney but we didn't want to finance and with 150 points we would have had to.          So it all is working out for us. We paid a little under $400 for closing costs and from what I understand, Disney charges closing costs too for new members. 

Looking forward to being able to plan our first trip as DVC members.


----------



## bockegg

BigBahamaDada said:


> Submitted for RORF consideration on 3/6/07.  50 points at VWL; October use year; all 2006 points available, all 2007 points coming.  $91.90 per point.  Seller to pay all closing costs and fees.  Buyer to pay 2007 dues.  Buyer - me - is not currently a DVC member.  Very excited to see how this goes.



Which resort are you referring to?


----------



## bockegg

DJmommy said:


> We were not really worried about how much we paid per point, we were just curious how to figure it out with the extra banked points. We are happy with the deal we got so it doesn't really matter. All of the other 100 point contracts were selling for about 8,500 - 8,600, and some of them didn't have points available until 2008. We like that we will have a little bit of a cushion to bank for some extra nights down the line. We were set on buying 80 - 100 points BWV with an August use year and we jumped when we saw it. We considered buying through Disney but we didn't want to finance and with 150 points we would have had to.          So it all is working out for us. We paid a little under $400 for closing costs and from what I understand, Disney charges closing costs too for new members.
> 
> Looking forward to being able to plan our first trip as DVC members.


Disney does not charge closing costs.


----------



## HockeyKat

Disney certainly *does* charge closing costs for new contracts, in fact, I think they just raised them to $320 for financed, $250 for cash (not sure of the exact number but this is close).  

Add-ons to existing contracts have no closing costs.


----------



## senecabeach

*DJmommy..

OOpppsss...sorry misunderstood the question.. Hey...*

 *Welcome Home *  




> Disney certainly *does* charge closing costs for new contracts, in fact, I think they just raised them to $320 for financed,



*$230 *for cash ..increased as of 3/5. 



> Add-ons to existing contracts have no closing costs.



HocheyKat is correct


----------



## BlakeNJ

senecabeach said:


> *DJmommy..
> 
> OOpppsss...sorry misunderstood the question.. Hey...*
> 
> *Welcome Home *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$230 *for cash ..increased as of 3/5.
> 
> 
> 
> HocheyKat is correct



Wow, $230 for closing costs--we paid $125 just two months ago.  That's some increase!


----------



## ChesapeakeTechie

Looking to buy a resale @ SSR. Probably between 100-120 points. I'd like some advice on what people think would pass ROFR. It seems above $80 or $81 may do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Princess Roo

ChesapeakeTechie said:


> Looking to buy a resale @ SSR. Probably between 100-120 points. I'd like some advice on what people think would pass ROFR. It seems above $80 or $81 may do it?
> 
> Thanks!



Take a look at this site: 

I would offer a couple dollars more than that.  Disney also looks at how many points are coming with the contract (2006, 2007) and who is paying closing.  Rumor is they are exercising ROFR more on people looking to buy for less than 160 points who aren't currently members.


----------



## bockegg

HockeyKat said:


> Disney certainly *does* charge closing costs for new contracts, in fact, I think they just raised them to $320 for financed, $250 for cash (not sure of the exact number but this is close).
> 
> Add-ons to existing contracts have no closing costs.


I just took the tour of SSR 3 weeks ago and the rep. assured me that there is no closing costs for first time buyers.


----------



## ChesapeakeTechie

_I just took the tour of SSR 3 weeks ago and the rep. assured me that there is no closing costs for first time buyers._

We'll be going down at the end of March and will probably be taking the tour. Problem is, if I'm still on the fence and don't want to buy then, will I forefit the $91/pt offer for SSR with a referral?


----------



## bockegg

ChesapeakeTechie said:


> _I just took the tour of SSR 3 weeks ago and the rep. assured me that there is no closing costs for first time buyers._
> 
> We'll be going down at the end of March and will probably be taking the tour. Problem is, if I'm still on the fence and don't want to buy then, will I forefit the $91/pt offer for SSR with a referral?


There are some reports out there that the $91 per point has incresaed on 3/5.


----------



## HockeyKat

bockegg said:


> I just took the tour of SSR 3 weeks ago and the rep. assured me that there is no closing costs for first time buyers.



Either your rep/guide was mistaken, or you are getting some one-time deal?   I would call him/her again and ask to have this in writing.

We took the tour in October and there were about $200 costs then for financed, and others have confirmed both the previous and increased costs, so I am confused.


----------



## CR88

ChesapeakeTechie said:


> Looking to buy a resale @ SSR. Probably between 100-120 points. I'd like some advice on what people think would pass ROFR. It seems above $80 or $81 may do it?
> 
> Thanks!



We just purchased 120 points at $83.  I was going to offer $82 but was told that Disney is frequently excercising ROFR for anything $82 or less for fewer than 160 points.  I didn't want to take a chance so we went $1 over that and passed 2 weeks later.  Good luck.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

CR88 said:


> We just purchased 120 points at $83.  I was going to offer $82 but was told that Disney is frequently excercising ROFR for anything $82 or less for fewer than 160 points.  I didn't want to take a chance so we went $1 over that and passed 2 weeks later.  Good luck.



2 Weeks that's it? GREAT!   From Who  & What did ya buy?


----------



## michamato

We also passed ROFR a few weeks ago.
We bought from the Time Share Store, and we got 150 points at SSR for 82 per point.  We got 19 banked points, and 150 for this Feb 07, and 150 next Feb and so on.

Just got my closing paperwork yesterday, so all that is left to do is sign the documents and mail the check, which we will be doing next week!!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

michamato said:


> We also passed ROFR a few weeks ago.
> We bought from the Time Share Store, and we got 150 points at SSR for 82 per point.  We got 19 banked points, and 150 for this Feb 07, and 150 next Feb and so on.
> 
> Just got my closing paperwork yesterday, so all that is left to do is sign the documents and mail the check, which we will be doing next week!!!



What was your elapsed time? Good I hope.


----------



## bockegg

HockeyKat said:


> Either your rep/guide was mistaken, or you are getting some one-time deal?   I would call him/her again and ask to have this in writing.
> 
> We took the tour in October and there were about $200 costs then for financed, and others have confirmed both the previous and increased costs, so I am confused.


You are correct. It is called Disney Magical Beginnings. No closing costs and $10 off of the $101 per point asking price. This might have changed on 3/5 though.


----------



## bockegg

michamato said:


> We also passed ROFR a few weeks ago.
> We bought from the Time Share Store, and we got 150 points at SSR for 82 per point.  We got 19 banked points, and 150 for this Feb 07, and 150 next Feb and so on.
> 
> Just got my closing paperwork yesterday, so all that is left to do is sign the documents and mail the check, which we will be doing next week!!!


Great and Congrats. ... we will see you there. We got approved with a 7 day turn around for 160 points at SSR.


----------



## CR88

DISNEY FIX said:


> 2 Weeks that's it? GREAT!   From Who  & What did ya buy?



We bought through TSS, they were great to work with.  We purchased 120 points at SSR Sept UY, $83, 120 '07 points, 120 banked '06 points & seller paid '06 MF.  Submitted the 21st of December, passed first week of January.


----------



## michamato

DISNEY FIX said:


> What was your elapsed time? Good I hope.




It was fast, we bought the contract  and mailed in the deposit check on near the end of Jan.  We found out we passed ROFR within 10 days maybe even a bit less.   I remember being shocked when I saw the e-mail because it was fast.  
We received our final docs on 3/5 with a closing scheduled on or before March 31st.  All we have to do now is get the cashiers check and mail the docs back, and we will do that this week.  

We had a great experience, and since we just got back from Disney in Jan, we were not in a huge rush, although I have to say I am so excited to make my first reservation!!!!!!   

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## michamato

bockegg said:


> Great and Congrats. ... we will see you there. We got approved with a 7 day turn around for 160 points at SSR.



Congratulations too!!!  You must be as excited as we are!!!!!!!   
It is fun to share the joy!!!!!!!!


----------



## WelcomeHome

Signed contract on 2/22 and recieved notice I passed ROFR on 3/7 (lucky 13 days). One hundred & fifty Boardwalk Points @ $83/point with Feb use year & 74 points remaining for 2007! YES!

Best Wishes,
Dave


----------



## mla973

Entering ROFR today. 50 pts for BWV at $80 per point.


----------



## SUSIEQ

mla973 said:


> Entering ROFR today. 50 pts for BWV at $80 per point.



Wow, that's cheap for 50 points at BWV! Good Luck!


----------



## billyb1

Disney just informed me that they have exercised thier ROFR on my SSR contract.  210 pts for $82 pp.

No difference to me, since Im the seller, but I feel bad for the buyer, now they have to go through it again.

I was surprised to see DVD take it at $82, but I guess they know thier business better than I do.

Bill


----------



## DISNEY FIX

billyb1 said:


> Disney just informed me that they have exercised thier ROFR on my SSR contract.  210 pts for $82 pp.
> 
> No difference to me, since Im the seller, but I feel bad for the buyer, now they have to go through it again.
> 
> I was surprised to see DVD take it at $82, but I guess they know thier business better than I do.
> 
> Bill




How long did the process take from the time you signed contract for sale to the time they took back the contract?


----------



## robmags

I'm doing a 150 point add on at OKW through TTS.  Sept use year.  150 available on 9/1/07 and 150 on 9/1/08.  Priced at $77 per point.  Seems like a really good deal, but I'm not sure it will pass ROFR.  Let me know your thoughts.  Thanks.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Fellow Posters:

On Friday, I was helping a good friend research the latest ROFR floor price for OKW.  His family just returned from their first stay at OKW, which isn’t their home resort (they own at SSR), and now they’re interested in getting additional points via resale.

I know vascubaguy once posted his school schedule is tough right now, and his ROFR list hasn’t been updated since 01/26/2007 (I found it on page 203, post #3042).  Not trying to steal his thunder, but trying to help others research the current ROFR floor I decided to try updating his listings myself.  

When vascubaguy returns, and if he decides to continue his excellent work, possibly there won’t be as many posts to read, which lessens the update workload (well, a little, anyway…)

Here are the listings, gleamed from posts on this thread since 01/26/2007.  This list is as current as possible, at the time of posting.

Come back soon, scuba!!!  You are missed!  (Man, this was an incredible amount of work!!!!)

*PASSED:*
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210 VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
---
*KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (???) ???, ???, ???
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 2/05) – assumed non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06) – assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (???) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MFs ???(sub 1/19) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF – assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub ???) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, ???, ???, ??? – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) - member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
---
*Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? assumed non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer payed prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)*


*WAITING:*
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
---
*pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06) – non-member
mia973 -------------- 50  BWV (???) $80,???, ???, (sub 3/09) – assumed non-member*


----------



## jekjones1558

Thanks, Delaware Mike!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Yes, thank you for the update !


----------



## DISNEY FIX

WOW!
Thanks for the work. Any luck I will be adding to it soon.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Thank you for the kind words, but the real thanks belongs to scuba... it's his list, and his hard work made it possible for folks like me to construct ROFR-passing contracts.  (I just looked back into older posts and found Beca should be thanked as well.  Back in 2005, she was running the list.)

I found it interesting 34 contracts passed ROFR, while only 5 (I think) were bought back by Disney during this time.  With AKL opening, and all the talk of ROFR'd contracts, I thought the ROFR number would be higher.

Good luck to those awaiting word!  I remember feeling as the hands on the clock were nailed to the face while waiting...


----------



## LisaS

mla973 said:


> Entering ROFR today. 50 pts for BWV at $80 per point.


Is that a typo? The going rate for 50 pts at BWV would be closer to $90/pt. Just wondering if you really meant to type "$90 per point". If it really is $80/pt, you shouldn't get your hopes up because I don't believe that has any chance of passing ROFR. Sorry!


----------



## bockegg

Delaware Mike said:


> Fellow Posters:
> 
> On Friday, I was helping a good friend research the latest ROFR floor price for OKW.  His family just returned from their first stay at OKW, which isnt their home resort (they own at SSR), and now theyre interested in getting additional points via resale.
> 
> I know vascubaguy once posted his school schedule is tough right now, and his ROFR list hasnt been updated since 01/26/2007 (I found it on page 203, post #3042).  Not trying to steal his thunder, but trying to help others research the current ROFR floor I decided to try updating his listings myself.
> 
> When vascubaguy returns, and if he decides to continue his excellent work, possibly there wont be as many posts to read, which lessens the update workload (well, a little, anyway)
> 
> Here are the listings, gleamed from posts on this thread since 01/26/2007.  This list is as current as possible, at the time of posting.
> 
> Come back soon, scuba!!!  You are missed!  (Man, this was an incredible amount of work!!!!)
> 
> I didn't see us under the passed:
> 
> 82 per point, 160 points, plus 116 banked points, with an April use year.
> Posted on page 111.


----------



## Delaware Mike

bockegg said:


> I didn't see us under the passed:
> 
> 82 per point, 160 points, plus 116 banked points, with an April use year.
> Posted on page 111.



Okay, I'll make a correction as soon as I have time....

In the meantime, what resort did you get your 160 points?  Did you pay closing and MFs as the buyer?  When was it submitted to ROFR?  When did you pass?  (I'm sorry, but when checking page 111, I don't see a post from you there.  I just tried to do my best with the information I saw.)

Thank you.

PS - I don't think I'm going to make updating the list something I do frequently.  Its just something I did because I was helping a friend with research.


----------



## LisaS

Thanks for updating the list, Delaware Mike!  Three cheers!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Delaware Mike said:


> Okay, I'll make a correction as soon as I have time....
> 
> In the meantime, what resort did you get your 160 points?  Did you pay closing and MFs as the buyer?  When was it submitted to ROFR?  When did you pass?  (I'm sorry, but when checking page 111, I don't see a post from you there.  I just tried to do my best with the information I saw.)
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS - I don't think I'm going to make updating the list something I do frequently.  Its just something I did because I was helping a friend with research.





You mean that is not a paid position?


----------



## Delaware Mike

DISNEY FIX said:


> You mean that is not a paid position?



 
 
 

Let's see.... I know what I get paid per hour at work, taking my salary and breaking it down by 80 hours bi-weekly....(as if I only work 80 hours every two weeks!)

Then, since I place a high value on my personal time, let's multiply that hourly rate by, say, five....  Hmmmmm....it still doesn't come close enough...

 

Seriously, I hope everyone found value with the update.  If I can find time from business and personal matters (first priority goes to that "honey-do list"), I'll update any error or omissions.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Delaware Mike said:


> Let's see.... I know what I get paid per hour at work, taking my salary and breaking it down by 80 hours bi-weekly....(as if I only work 80 hours every two weeks!)
> 
> Then, since I place a high value on my personal time, let's multiply that hourly rate by, say, five....  Hmmmmm....it still doesn't come close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope everyone found value with the update.  If I can find time from business and personal matters (first priority goes to that "honey-do list"), I'll update any error or omissions.
> 
> Regards,
> Mike




Son, your FIRED.


----------



## Delaware Mike

DISNEY FIX said:


> Son, your FIRED.



Al (my boss), is that you...????


----------



## bockegg

Delaware Mike said:


> Okay, I'll make a correction as soon as I have time....
> 
> In the meantime, what resort did you get your 160 points?  Did you pay closing and MFs as the buyer?  When was it submitted to ROFR?  When did you pass?  (I'm sorry, but when checking page 111, I don't see a post from you there.  I just tried to do my best with the information I saw.)
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS - I don't think I'm going to make updating the list something I do frequently.  Its just something I did because I was helping a friend with research.



Sorry Mike it was page 211. Here's my post:


We just passed on SSR. 82 per point, 160 points, plus 116 banked points, with an April use year. 

Submitted Friday, Feb. 16th passed on Friday, Feb. 23.

We paid $450 closing costs.

Thanks again for all the great posted info.!!


----------



## shellbelle1971

Thanks so much for all your work, Delaware Mike! And we do miss scuba, too!


----------



## billyb1

DISNEY FIX said:


> How long did the process take from the time you signed contract for sale to the time they took back the contract?



About a week and a half.  It went to Disney on 2/28 and I got notification on 3/9 that they took it.

To round out my spot in the table.

billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer payed prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)

I guess because it had a few upfront points they scooped it up.  I feel bad...  but Disney pays faster..  which means I buy AKV fasater 

Bill


----------



## jedijill

Hi,

I just signed a contract Friday to buy 100 points VWL $85 Aug UY.  100 banked points from 2006 and all 2007 points coming on 8/1.  Buyer pays 2007 dues and closing costs of $397.  I'm buying through The Timeshare Store.  I am a non-member.

Jill in KC


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jedijill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just signed a contract Friday to buy 100 points VWL $85 Aug UY.  100 banked points from 2006 and all 2007 points coming on 8/1.  Buyer pays 2007 dues and closing costs of $397.  I'm buying through The Timeshare Store.  I am a non-member.
> 
> Jill in KC



Good Work  and Good Luck  Jill
Chris


----------



## Delaware Mike

Okay, this looks like it *might* become a weekend thing...I need my Disney fix, and I'm finding this to be relaxing.

Have a great week!

PASSED:
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210 VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
---
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (???) ???, ???, ???
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 2/05) – assumed non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06) – assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (???) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MFs ???(sub 1/19) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, BUyer pays closing and MF – member
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub ???) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, ???, ???, ??? – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
*Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member*



ROFR'D:
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
---
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? assumed non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
*billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer payed prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)*


WAITING:
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
---
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06) – non-member
mia973 -------------- 50  BWV (???) $80,???, ???, (sub 3/09) – assumed non-member
*jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays ‘07 dues & closing (sub 3/09) – non-member*


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Son, your HIRED!


----------



## mjy

In the past few months I've sold one share (Saratoga Springs) and purchased additional points at Disney Boardwalk Villas.  Both ROFR's took about a week to go through.

This happened the same way a couple of years ago when I sold my BCV for additional BWV.

Hopefully it will go just as quick for you...


----------



## missymouse

Well Mike you and I obviously sort of think a like because I started doing the AKV owners thread in Greenbans absence.  I was just getting ready to get this list updated also when you did it. Hopefully Vascuba and Greenban will be back with us soon.


----------



## bockegg

Great job Mike:

We were happy that we didn't pass on the 130 points, because we ended up with 116 bonus points. We didn't have to pay MF this year but will have to pay for the April use year coming up soon.

We thank you kindly,

Mike


----------



## PrincessV

I just entered ROFR on Friday: buying 130 SSR @ $84/point, all 2007 and 2008 available, $450 closing costs, not a current member.  Here's hoping I get it!


----------



## Spark

Hi all!  Thank you all so much for all of the information posted...It has helped us so much with decisions!  Now I'll give you our info:

Just found out today that our resale contract passed ROFR:  100 points--BCV--$98 per point--Feb use year--100 pts came 2/07, 100 coming 2/08--Sellers paying all closing costs, admin fees, and 2007 MFs.  This will be our first DVC contract.

We made the offer on 2/14 and it was accepted the same day.  It went to Disney for ROFR on 2/22.  Disney waived it on 3/06.

I know $98 per point was a little high, but since we will be new members and it is a small contract, thought we'd need to offer a little more in order to pass ROFR.  (And now that BCV is going at $101 pp through Disney, I feel a little better about that!!)

Also, my thinking goes along these lines:

Our total cost for this contract will be $9800

This is about the same as the following scenario:

Had we paid $87 per point=$8700.  Then, had we paid closing costs ($450), admin fees ($195) and 2007 MFs ($463) , it would have brought our total cost for the contract to $9,808....And would not have passed ROFR... 

Is my thinking logical?  Did we do okay??

In any case, are EXCITED to be new DVC members!!!


----------



## LisaS

Spark said:


> I know $98 per point was a little high, but since we will be new members and it is a small contract, thought we'd need to offer a little more in order to pass ROFR.  (And now that BCV is going at $101 pp through Disney, I feel a little better about that!!)
> 
> ...
> 
> Is my thinking logical?  Did we do okay??


You did more than okay -- you clearly did your homework that as a non-member trying to buy in for less than Disney's minimum 160 points, you would need to pay a premium on that small contract. Disney has a waiting list of people waiting months to get points at BCV so had you offered less, they would have been happy to take that contract and resell it to someone on the waiting list for $101/pt. Since the seller paid closing and fees, you got an excellent deal in my opinion.

Congratulations !!!  and Welcome home !!!


----------



## Spark

Thanks SO much, LisaS...

We never would have attempted re-sale without all of the GREAT information on these boards!  (And never would have thought about buying in the first place had Disney not sent us that beautiful hard-cover DVC book!!   )


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:*
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210 VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
---
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (???) ???, ???, ???
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 2/05) – assumed non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06) – assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (???) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MFs ???(sub 1/19) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF – assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub ???) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, ???, ???, ??? – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
*Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member*
*BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member*
*ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
---
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? assumed non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer payed prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)


*Waiting:*
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
---
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06) – non-member
mia973 -------------- 50  BWV (???) $80,???, ???, (sub 3/09) – assumed non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays ‘07 dues & closing (sub 3/09) – non-member
*PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (???) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, Buyer pays closing (sub 3/09) – non-member*
*Jlovesee ------------  25 OKW (???) $85, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/12) – non-member*


----------



## jlovesee

Well I am officially waiting, contract sent to Disney for ROFR yesterday 03/12, 25 pt OKW $85 PP, new member if this goes through.

Jennifer


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just passed ROFR today!! Paid $79.00/pt. for 174 pts. at Boardwalk Villas, March UY. So now I will have many questions to post!! Thanks for all the pixie dust!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just passed ROFR.....$79.00/pt. Boardwalk Villas, March UY, 174 pts.


----------



## disneydenisel

Congratulations  and Welcome Home!

Wow, great price for that many points! What are the contract details?


----------



## mla973

Nope - not a typo. It was $80 per point. April UY. No 06 points, All 07 points. 

Thanks for bursting my bubble. No offense, but I obviously hope you're incorrect.



LisaS said:


> Is that a typo? The going rate for 50 pts at BWV would be closer to $90/pt. Just wondering if you really meant to type "$90 per point". If it really is $80/pt, you shouldn't get your hopes up because I don't believe that has any chance of passing ROFR. Sorry!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Details were @ $79.00/pt.,154 pts. for '07, 174 '08 and there after. Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF. This is for  BWV, March UY. Can't believe it passed!


----------



## ASJHLJ

OK, here are the stats. We just passed ROFR. $82.00/point for VWL. The total amount of points was 200. June use year with 134 points from the 2007 allocation.

Also, I was not a member before this purchase.


----------



## LisaS

mla973 said:


> Nope - not a typo. It was $80 per point. April UY. No 06 points, All 07 points.
> 
> Thanks for bursting my bubble. No offense, but I obviously hope you're incorrect.


Thanks for responding and clarifying that the price you posted is correct. It's important that the data in the table be accurate since people use that data to determine the price they need to pay to pass ROFR.

As you can see from the ROFR table, Disney exercises ROFR pretty aggressively against nonmembers attempting to purchase very small contracts. The best defense against this is to pay a premium price for the contract to make it less attractive to Disney. Otherwise, they will snap it up and sell it to someone on their waiting list for $95/pt (soon to be $98/pt).

The going rate for larger (>100 points) BWV contracts is $84-$85/pt. You are offering only $80/pt for a 50-pt contract so it's hard to imagine Disney letting it slip through.  If you are already a DVC member then that improves your chances a bit, but if you are not a member, I'll be very surprised if Disney doesn't take this one. If they do, don't give up. Just be prepared to pay a higher price next time around.


----------



## mla973

The vendor through which this resale contract is being purchased had the contract for sale at that price (i.e. $80 per point was the listing price). We chose to offer what they were asking, so there wasn't any negotiating. They have other small contracts in that price range (and some less for OKW). I guess I never thought about offering more. Additionally, I am relying on my agent to guide me in the sale process (although it sounds like they may have guided me incorrectly), since they are more familiar with the buying process than I am. 

Only time will tell... and I am not a patient person.  



LisaS said:


> Thanks for responding and clarifying that the price you posted is correct. It's important that the data in the table be accurate since people use that data to determine the price they need to pay to pass ROFR.
> 
> As you can see from the ROFR table, Disney exercises ROFR pretty aggressively against nonmembers attempting to purchase very small contracts. The best defense against this is to pay a premium price for the contract to make it less attractive to Disney. Otherwise, they will snap it up and sell it to someone on their waiting list for $95/pt (soon to be $98/pt).
> 
> The going rate for larger (>100 points) BWV contracts is $84-$85/pt. You are offering only $80/pt for a 50-pt contract so it's hard to imagine Disney letting it slip through.  If you are already a DVC member then that improves your chances a bit, but if you are not a member, I'll be very surprised if Disney doesn't take this one. If they do, don't give up. Just be prepared to pay a higher price next time around.


----------



## DJmommy

Good luck mla,

We are in the process of buying a resale contract on BWV too. We made it through ROFR in about 12 days so hang in there. You should hear something soon. If this one doesn't go through keep looking and I am sure you will find something that meets your needs.


----------



## LisaS

mla973 said:


> The vendor through which this resale contract is being purchased had the contract for sale at that price (i.e. $80 per point was the listing price). We chose to offer what they were asking, so there wasn't any negotiating. They have other small contracts in that price range (and some less for OKW). I guess I never thought about offering more. Additionally, I am relying on my agent to guide me in the sale process (although it sounds like they may have guided me incorrectly), since they are more familiar with the buying process than I am.
> 
> Only time will tell... and I am not a patient person.


I've got my fingers crossed for you. Maybe with two resorts (SSR, AKV) for sale at the moment, Disney will be in a generous mood and let some contracts go through.  Otherwise, one of the techniques some buyers have used is to offer a higher price per point, but have the seller pay the closing costs and current-year dues. The total price to the buyer works out about the same but it makes the price/pt unattractive to Disney since they don't seem to look past the price/point of the contract.  Keep us posted!


----------



## MrShiny

LisaS said:


> As you can see from the ROFR table...



Where can one find this table?


----------



## bobbiwoz

MrShiny said:


> Where can one find this table?





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=720134&page=215

Post 3321

Bobbi


----------



## TenThousandVolts

MrShiny said:


> Where can one find this table?



http://baseportal.com/cgi-bin/baseportal.pl?htx=/vascubaguy/main&localparams=1
try this  database maintained by vascubaguy- it is great because you can sort and filter- really an excellent source of info if you are considering making an offer on a resale.


----------



## pgrill

We are non members waiting to hear on a 40 point contract at BWV for $87 a point.  It was submitted to Disney on March 9th.  Contract has a December UY with 2007 points currently available. Wish us luck!


----------



## snappy

We are waiting as well.  Submitted to Disney today for ROFR, March 16th: 165 BWV points at $86 pp with 158 2006 points and 165 points coming Dec 1, 2007, buyer paying closing and maintenance on the 2007 points, purchased through TS, via Robert.

Thanks for all the info here.  It really helped.  There are a lot of people here who are very generous with supplying info.  Cannot thank you enough.


----------



## mla973

Wow - lots of us for BWV!!! Good luck to pgrill and snappy.


----------



## snappy

Same to you, MLA.  I hope these go through the process quickly.  It is hard having to wait, although I already have a trip planned in July on rented points.
I have thinking about this for months.  DH always finds the computer opened up to the DVC forums.  When I told him I wanted to talk to him one night last week, he laughed and siad DVC.  I was astounded, but he shared his secret that he could tell I had been doing research.

I kind of like looking forward to 2042 when the points expire.  I hope to be around then.  I deem this purchase to be an investment, not financial, but in my future escaping reality in WDW, in NICE accomodations.

If anyone asks, renting can be addicting, or dangerous as DH says.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Hi'ya everyone!

Please take a look at the latest ROFR List on page 215.  If you're listed, and questions marks appear within your listing, could you please PM me with some, or all, of the missing detail.

If you've submitted, and you'd like to be listed, please provide the details.

I plan upon updating the list tomorrow (for some "luck of the Irish" for those waiting...   ).  This information is very useful to those researching resale contracts to purchase.

Thanks much,
Mike


----------



## snappy

Delaware Mike said:


> Hi'ya everyone!
> 
> This information is very useful to those researching resale contracts to purchase.
> 
> Thanks much,
> Mike



Amen.


----------



## turk083

Delaware Mike said:


> Hi'ya everyone!
> 
> Please take a look at the latest ROFR List on page 215.  If you're listed, and questions marks appear within your listing, could you please PM me with some, or all, of the missing detail.
> 
> If you've submitted, and you'd like to be listed, please provide the details.
> 
> I plan upon updating the list tomorrow (for some "luck of the Irish" for those waiting...   ).  This information is very useful to those researching resale contracts to purchase.
> 
> Thanks much,
> Mike


turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (???) ???, ???, ???

This is only my second message, so, I could not PM you.

Turk083 ---- 197 BWV (April) all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 dues, non-member, passed ROFR 2-2-07, closed 3-5-07


----------



## turk083

Sorry, forgot, $87

now it's 3 postings


----------



## turk083

turk083 said:


> turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (???) ???, ???, ???
> 
> This is only my second message, so, I could not PM you.
> 
> Turk083 ---- 197 BWV (April) all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 dues, non-member, passed ROFR 2-2-07, closed 3-5-07



Price was $87


----------



## Delaware Mike

turk083 said:


> Price was $87



Thanks, turk!

...and welcome to the DIS!

Mike


----------



## JudyTL

Did you see on a resale website.. someone got a resale contract for BWV 500 points for 65 dollars per point?  I am wanting to know if this contract makes it through.


----------



## snappy

I bet not. Seems like Disney would jump on that so they can sell it to others for $98. Is there any way to find out?


----------



## JudyTL

From JudyTL my contracts
1. OKW (feb) 296 points, 75193 07, 75 per point, prorated MF, Passed 2/1, 
2. HHI (Feb) 25 points, 1 07, 72 dollars a point, seller pays MF submitted 2/25 Passed
3. VWL (Feb) 50 points, 0 07, seller pays MF, 85 per point, passed about 2 weeks ago.
4. BCV (Oct) 25 points, 5 07, 90 per point, submitted about 10 days ago.  (Took a long time to get papers from owners... I wondered why.) still waiting.

I paid all the closing costs... 

I have been so busy.. I cannot recall the official approval through ROFR.  Sorry.
I just purchased 100 points for AKL.  I just missed being a founding person.  Oh, well.  There will be another time.  I know have 471 points..


----------



## snappy

Great contracts, Judy.  How much per point was your OKW contract?


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, and Happy St. Patrick's Day!      

Additions and changes are listed in bold.  Please let me know if I've goofed anything...

Best of luck to those waiting!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PASSED:* 
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210 VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
---
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
*turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member *
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
*michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05, pass ???) – non-member*
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06) – assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF – assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
*BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member*
*ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member*
*JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member*


*ROFR'D:* 
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
---
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? assumed non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)


*WAITING:*
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
---
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06) – non-member
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays ‘07 dues & closing (sub 3/09) – non-member
*PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (???) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, Buyer pays closing (sub 3/09) – non-member*
*Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (???) $85, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/12) – non-member*
*pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09) – non-member*
*snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member*
*JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub 3/06?) – member*


----------



## pgrill

Still waiting on BWV 40 point contract.  For your chart - Buyer pays closing fees


----------



## valvzb

I'm interested in knowing if the different timeshare resellers experience different ROFR turnaround times.  
I think that my contract for 50 BCV points at $90 (06 and 07 points included, I pay closing costs and 07 dues) was submitted on 03/02 via GMAC International and I'm still waiting to hear.  
I signed the contract on 02/14 but the sellers are from England and didn't return their signed copies until 03/02.
I have trip planned June 1st to see my son's marching band perform in the parade and I'd really like to use the points instead of cash.


----------



## Spark

VALVZB:  I'd e-mail GMAC and ask if they'd heard anything yet.  I went through them, and after 2 plus weeks, I e-mailed them.  My contract had passed a week prior and since my agent was off that day, my agent didn't know it had passed...I felt like I was bugging them when I e-mailed, but afterwards I was glad I did!  Hard telling how long I would've waited to hear!  Good Luck!


----------



## Delaware Mike

valvzb said:


> I'm interested in knowing if the different timeshare resellers experience different ROFR turnaround times.
> I think that my contract for 50 BCV points at $90 (06 and 07 points included, I pay closing costs and 07 dues) was submitted on 03/02 via GMAC International and I'm still waiting to hear.
> I signed the contract on 02/14 but the sellers are from England and didn't return their signed copies until 03/02.
> I have trip planned June 1st to see my son's marching band perform in the parade and I'd really like to use the points instead of cash.



Hi Val,

When we used GMAC for our contract, we heard within 3 weeks of ROFR submission.  You might possibly call or email, as Spark suggests, to obtain the contract's status.

The next time I update the ROFR list (generally on Saturdays), I'll include your information.  Hopefully you'll be listed under "Passed" instead of "Waiting" in a week.

Lastly, I'm curious of the VZB portion of your ID...a company abbreviation, perhaps?

Mike


----------



## Parkhopper13

We are waiting on 210 add-on at SSR @ $85pp. 210 '05 points banked, 210    '06 points banked and 210 coming in August of '07.  Buyer pays C.C.  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## valvzb

Delaware Mike said:


> Hi Val,
> 
> When we used GMAC for our contract, we heard within 3 weeks of ROFR submission.  You might possibly call or email, as Spark suggests, to obtain the contract's status.
> 
> The next time I update the ROFR list (generally on Saturdays), I'll include your information.  Hopefully you'll be listed under "Passed" instead of "Waiting" in a week.
> 
> Lastly, I'm curious of the VZB portion of your ID...a company abbreviation, perhaps?
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the advice.  I guess I'm nearing the 3 week mark so hopefully I'll hear something soon.  I felt pesty e-mailing them again but they're probably busy so I will give it another shot.

The VZB is my maiden surname and my married surname, what company were you thinking of? 

Val


----------



## bmoncher

Don't feel like a pest Val - They are getting a commission from your purchase! The seller is basically paying them to deal with you!
LOL
I worked with GMAC for my purchase and I called whenever I had a question...

Beth


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

We finally got word that BOTH of our contracts made it through!  

Both 150 SSR March UY.  Now counting down to closing so we can make that first ressie!

 

Can't wait to go....
  Thanks for all the support here!  I love this place!


----------



## dbertola

Teyedoubleguhrrrr said:


> We finally got word that BOTH of our contracts made it through!
> 
> Both 150 SSR March UY.  Now counting down to closing so we can make that first ressie!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to go....
> Thanks for all the support here!  I love this place!




How much per point?


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

So sorry - I guess in my excitement I missed that - $84 per point - both at SSR.  One had 15 points from 2006 UY and the other 20.  We get all 150 from each contract for 2007 UY (so when we close - we get them).   We split the closing costs with the sellers (we asked since we were doing 2 contracts...)  Technically, I guess that brings the price per point down, but I don't know if Disney sees/cares about closing costs.  We pay all MF for 2007.  Submitted for ROFR on 2/19.  Heard about one on 2/27 and the other on 3/9.

We are so excited since we have been considering this for 13 years  and have FINALLY taken the plunge.  This was welcome news as our earlier contract for SSR 300 points $79 pp with August UY did not make it through! WHEW!


----------



## snappy

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Since a few changes took place since Saturday's post, here are updates.

Congratulations to those passing, and good luck to those waiting word!

*PASSED:* 
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210 VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
---
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???)  non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27)  assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06)  assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF  assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
*Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member*
*Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9)  member
---
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? assumed non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no 06 pts, all 07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???)  assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no 06 pts, 43 07 pts, 204 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???)  assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)


*WAITING:*
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (???) $54, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '07 MFs (sub 12/29)
---
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?)  assumed non-member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06)  non-member
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays 07 dues & closing (sub 3/09)  non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, Buyer pays closing (sub 3/09)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (???) $85, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/12)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub 3/06?)  member
*Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all 06 and 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/02)  non-member*
*Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Aug) $85, 210 '05 points banked, 210 '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub ???)  member*


----------



## PrincessV

Just heard back: I passsed ROFR!!  130 SSR @ $84/pt., Mar UYM, all 2007 and 2008 points avail., I pay closing. Submitted 3/9, passed 3/19.

_Can't wait to go Home!_


----------



## DISNEY FIX

SWEEEET!   
Congrats.


----------



## jlovesee

Just got word, I passed ROFR! Only 8 days of waiting!     

25 Pts, September UY, all 2007 and 2008 coming, Buyer pays closing costs.

Jennifer


----------



## Waseller77

Can you add us to the list?  

100 BWV points, Feb. use year, 94 points currently available, 100 coming 2/1/08, $86/point, buyer pays closing and 2007 MF - member

Thank you!


----------



## pgrill

Good news!  Just got word that we passed ROFR on our 40 point BWV @ $87.  It took just 10 days!  We should be closing in about 4-6 weeks.  We are very excited!


----------



## jedijill

Wow today is a banner day for passing ROFR.

I just got an email from The Timeshare Store that my contract at VWL passed.  It was officially submitted last Wednesday and passed today.

100 points VWL $85/point, Aug UY, all 06 points banked, 100 07 points available on 8/1/07 and all 100 08 points available on 8/1/08.


----------



## The Gallos

We passed ROFR today too.  Submitted to ROFR just a week ago on 3/12.  Here are the details: 150 points at $82/point at SSR with a February use year.  132 points available for '07 and 150 points in '08.  We pay closing costs of $475 and prorated dues.

This is a surprise for my wife and son (three years old).  Looking forward to surprising them. Thanks to everyone on these boards for all of the information.


----------



## ksalmon

We passed ROFR today.  Signed the forms late on 3/7/07 for Hilton Head.  the family is very happy.  Kathy


----------



## Delaware Mike

ksalmon said:


> We passed ROFR today.  Signed the forms late on 3/7/07 for Hilton Head.  the family is very happy.  Kathy



SWEET!!!!!

Congratulations, and welcome to the DIS!!!!

Care to share the details of your success?


----------



## okw30

JUST FOUND OUT WE PASSED ROFR!!!!

OKW /FEB. USE YEAR 150 POINTS.  SIXTY SOMETHING POINTS LEFT FOR 2007. ALL POINTS COMING 2008.  $76/POINT. SUMBITTED TO DISNEY 3/10.
banana: ALREADY OWN 230POINTS OKW/ SAME USE YEAR.)


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

Congrats to everyone!   

What a great feeling to be through ROFR.  Now we are resisting the temptation for add-ons!


----------



## theoarn

We found out this morning that we passed ROFR.
SSR  125 pts $84 a point with Feb use year.
107 2006 points remaining and all 2008 points coming on.
Theo


----------



## mikeandkarla

Deleware Mike,
Please add me to the waiting list.  160 pts., SSR, $82 point,  45 2005 pts banked, 160, 2006 pts., 160 2007 pts., Dec. UY.  Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF.  Thanks.
P.S.- I am a little worried because my resale went to Disney for ROFR Mar. 10, about the same time that all the resales that were approved yesterday.  I hope I get the "passed" cal very soon. 
Thanks,
Mikeand Karla


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, everyone!

Since there's been a lot of activity since the weekend, here is the current list.  Please note additions and updates are in *bold*.

As always, please notify me of any mistakes.

Congratulations to all passing, and good luck to those awaiting word!

*PASSED:* 
4Pluto -------------- 180 VWL (Oct) $87, 184 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 10/18, passed 11/1) - non-member
Liisa --------------- 170 HHI (Jun) $70, 119 pts available now, 170 '07 pts coming (sub 10/25, passed 11/3) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $85, 95 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, no MF until '07, seller pays closing (passed 11/9?) - non-memer
LoriBW --------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $93, 50 '06 pts coming (sub 10/31, passed 11/9) - non-member
kdzgon -------------- 100 HHI (Apr) $75.50, 36 '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs and all closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/9) - member
rlduvall ------------- 50 HHI (Apr) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and dues beginning '07 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9) - non-member
BuzznBelle'smom ----- 240 BCV (Mar) $91, no pts until '08 (sub 10/30, passed 11/9) - non-member
hygienejean --------- 220 BWV (Apr) $84, no '06 pts, 132 '07 pts coming, all '08 pts (sub 10/26?, passed 11/9) - non-member
waseller77------------ 40 HHI (Apr) $73, no points until April '08, seller pays '07 MF, buyer pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/10) - non-member
beachwarmer --------- 115 VWL (Mar) $85, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/16, passed 11/13) - non-member
owtrbnks ------------- 25 HHI (Apr) $75, 50 pts available 4/1/07 in reservation status, seller pays MF thru 2008, buyer pays 53% of closing, seller pays 47% of closing (passed 11/21) - member
Judy WI -------------- 62 VWL (Dec) $89, 48 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/6, passed 11/21) - member
chop003 ------------- 210 VB (Feb) $61, 78 pts currently available, 105 pts banked into '07, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/9, passed 11/21) - member
springandmac --------- 50 HHI (Dec) $76, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 11/15, passed 11/27) - non-member
JLitfin ------------- 154 BCV (Sep) $95, 101 current pts, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing and '06 MF (passed 11/27) - non-member
PADVc'r -------------- 25 OKW (???) $86, ???? (passed 11/27) - non-member
AngB ----------------- 70 BCV (Dec) $99, all '07 pts coming (sub 11/10, passed 11/27) - member
homedad ------------- 100 VWL (Jul) $90, 100 '05 pts, all '06 pts, seller paid closing and admin fee (passed 11/22)
Jacky ---------------- 75 BCV (Apr) $88, no '06 or '07 pts (passed 12/2)
pennyguy23 ---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $80, 7 '05 pts, 150 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing, seller pays '06 MF (sub 11/28, passed 12/4) - non-member
nmere --------------- 300 VWL (Sep) $87, 300 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF and closing (sub 11/18, passed 12/4)
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
---
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???)  non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27)  assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06)  assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF  assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
*PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member*
*Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member*
*pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member*
*jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member*
*The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member* 
*ksalmon ------------- ??? HHI (???) $??, ???, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/7, pass 3/19)  non-member*
*okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member*
*theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no 06 pts, all 07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???)  assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no 06 pts, 43 07 pts, 204 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???)  assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?)  assumed non-member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06)  non-member
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub 3/06?)  member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all 06 and 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/02)  non-member
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Aug) $85, 210 '05 points banked, 210 '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub ???)  member
*Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19)  member*
*mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10)  member*


----------



## mla973

Wow lots of good news yesterday! Congrats to everyone who passed!


----------



## PrincessV

Wow - look at all of us fresh from ROFR!  Congrats new neighbors!


----------



## BuzzLightyearDad

We just passed ROFR -- 100 BCV.  August use year. 200 points coming on 8/1/07 (100 + 100 banked points from 2006) and all points in 08. Priced at $97/pt.


----------



## 4DisneyGolfnuts

I found out this morning we passed at SSR.  Someone asked what has been passing.  We passed for $81 per point and CC paid by seller with 150 points and a April UY.

Congrats to all the new neighbors.  TTS was absolutely awesome and was so easy to work with.  I would have never thought it would have been this easy and quick. 

Woo Hoo


----------



## BlakeNJ

Wow--good news all around!  Congratulations everyone!!

BLakely


----------



## Parkhopper13

Hooray, we just found out our add-on passed!!  Here is the scoop, we bought 210 SSR Sept. use year.  We (buyer) pays closing costs.  We have 210 banked points from '05 that must be used by 9/1/07, 210 banked points from 2006, and all 2007 points coming on 9/1.  We paid $85pp.  Buyer pays mait. on '07 points only.  It was submitted on 3/9 and we heard back on 3/19.

What a great contract....we are sooooo excited.  See you in WDW folks, a lot more often!!!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Parkhopper13 said:


> Hooray, we just found out our add-on passed!!  Here is the scoop, we bought 210 SSR Sept. use year.  We (buyer) pays closing costs.  We have 210 banked points from '05 that must be used by 9/1/07, 210 banked points from 2006, and all 2007 points coming on 9/1.  We paid $85pp.  Buyer pays mait. on '07 points only.  It was submitted on 3/9 and we heard back on 3/19.
> 
> What a great contract....we are sooooo excited.  See you in WDW folks, a lot more often!!!



Congrats.  Sounds like a great triple contract.  I hope we are just as lucky with our ROFR.


----------



## BigBahamaDada

Delaware Mike said:


> *WAITING:*
> BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06)  non-member
> [/B]



I learn today that our contract has passed ROFR as well.  Very excited.   With this small one done via resale to get us in the DVC door, I can finally spring my master plan into action and purchase 30 more VWL and 80 at AKV direct from Disney.  80 more planned to be added at CRV or other some future resort.  Is planned addonitis a recognized condition?


----------



## keliblue

BigBahamaDada said:


> I learn today that our contract has passed ROFR as well. Very excited.  With this small one done via resale to get us in the DVC door, I can finally spring my master plan into action and purchase 30 more VWL and 80 at AKV direct from Disney. 80 more planned to be added at CRV or other some future resort. *Is planned addonitis a recognized condition?*




Gosh I hope so ** because I got it bad too..


----------



## Delaware Mike

Hi everyone!

Taking a look at the ROFR List, I notice it's getting pretty long.  By that I mean, the current list takes up almost an entire posting page on the DIS, providing about 6 months of data.

Since I don't own the information, everyone using the board owns it, I wonder if anyone would object to it being shortened?  Taking a look at vascubaguy's listings from last year, the list spanned the previous 3-4 months of data.  Is that enough data for anyone researching ROFR floor prices?   

Anyway, whatever the good folks using this thread wish to have available, I'll be happy to keep the list up-to-date as best I can.  Simply let me know your thoughts.  I'd especially like coaching from the thread mods...

TIA!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Delaware Mike said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Taking a look at the ROFR List, I notice it's getting pretty long.  By that I mean, the current list takes up almost an entire posting page on the DIS, providing about 6 months of data.
> 
> Since I don't own the information, everyone using the board owns it, I wonder if anyone would object to it being shortened?  Taking a look at vascubaguy's listings from last year, the list spanned the previous 3-4 months of data.  Is that enough data for anyone researching ROFR floor prices?
> 
> Anyway, whatever the good folks using this thread wish to have available, I'll be happy to keep the list up-to-date as best I can.  Simply let me know your thoughts.  I'd especially like coaching from the thread mods...
> 
> TIA!



You are your own boss.  


Give yourself a raise.


----------



## HockeyKat

I think 4 months of data should be fine for researching purposes.


----------



## snappy

I agree, if anyone needs more history they can back track through the thread.


----------



## Spark

As one who very recently used this thread to research for a first time re-sale purchase, I agree that 4 months would be a good cut-off point.  This should keep it current enough and may start showing any effects from the recent price hikes...

And thanks for all of the hard work, Delaware Mike!!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Happy Spring, everyone!

I've deleted some of the old information from this posting, as it was becoming rather long.  This post now lists 4 months of detail received via this thread.

If older information is needed, the last post can be located on page 219.

Updates and additions are listed in *bold*.

Congratulations to all passing ROFR, and good luck to those still waiting!

*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06) – assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF – assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
ksalmon ------------- ??? HHI (???) $??, ???, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/7, pass 3/19) – non-member
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
*BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member*
*4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?*
*Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member*
*BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member*

*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub 3/06?) – member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10) – member


----------



## keliblue

Thanks for all your hard work Mike    you are much appreciated


----------



## Chuckdaddy

Just found out this morning that we passed!!!

200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member.

Now, where did I lay that checkbook...


----------



## mla973

Updates... well, it looks like y'all were right...

My 50 BWV ($80/pt) April UY was ROFR'd. We did not get it. DH is pretty bummed. 

We're trying again with another BWV contract, and I will post details here if the seller accepts the offer. Thanks for all the advice. It helped in my negotiating this second opportunity.


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


mla973 said:


> Updates... well, it looks like y'all were right...
> 
> My 50 BWV ($80/pt) April UY was ROFR'd. We did not get it. DH is pretty bummed.
> 
> We're trying again with another BWV contract, and I will post details here if the seller accepts the offer. Thanks for all the advice. It helped in my negotiating this second opportunity.


 
Sending you TONS of Pixie Dust 

  good luck on you next venture


----------



## mgrebenc

Received an email this morning.  Disney waived ROFR on our 100 pt BCV purchase.  17 2007 points and all 2008 coming, 88.00 per point.  Yippee!  I really didn't think this would pass.  Adding this to our 400 HH and 200 OKW makes for quite a lot of maintenance fees.  Oh, well.

Mary


----------



## mikeandkarla

We were not so lucky.  Disney used their power to take our contract from us.  160 pts, SSR, 45pts 2005, 160pts  2006, and 160 pts coming Dec. 1 2007.  $82 per point.  I do not have the patience to buy resale anymore.  It took 15 days to recieve the bad news.  I am going to call my Disney Rep. to see if my $91 per point offer for  150 pts @ SSR is still good.  Maybe buying an add on thru resale  down the road will not be sooo stressfull.


----------



## JackieMD

We put in an offer and it was sent to Disney yesterday 3/20.

100 points BWV Apr UY; $85/pt; all 2007 points available.  

This will (hopefully) be added to our 210pts BWV, 150pts BCV

Pixie dust anyone?


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Lots of pixie dust and best wishes to all who are waiting. Waiting on ROFR is a really stressful process when you REALLY want that particular contract!!!


----------



## Delaware Mike

WOW!  There have been some busy Disney folks lately!

Congratulations to those passing!

For those ROFR'd, I am very sorry.  But that perfect contract is waiting for you out there!

For those waiting, the best of luck!


*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06) – assumed non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF – assumed non-members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
ksalmon ------------- ??? HHI (???) $??, ???, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/7, pass 3/19) – non-member
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
*Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member*
*mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, 2007 points and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
*mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member*
* mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member*


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF (sub 3/06?) – member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
*JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 3/20) – member*


----------



## JackieMD

We are paying the closing costs and MF for 2007.


----------



## Delaware Mike

JackieMD said:


> We are paying the closing costs and MF for 2007.




Thank you for the fill-in, and the best of luck with your contract!


----------



## JudyTL

25 points for BCV 90 dollars a point, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs, forgot the points available, but probally none until 08, UY October.  Took about two weeks.


----------



## Coach81

Need Pixie dust here!  We are sending deposit and contract (tomorrow morning) will be sent to Disney for SSR 150 pts @80 per.  Only 6 pts this year with 150 coming 2/08.  We are not members.. yet!

Send us some Dust!!!  We are soooo anxious


----------



## Delaware Mike

Congratulations to those passing, and good luck to those waiting!


*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
ksalmon ------------- ??? HHI (???) $??, ???, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/7, pass 3/19) – non-member
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, 2007 points and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
*JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
*Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member*


----------



## pmso2

Hello all,

We signed our contract today, 150 pts at SSR, $84/pt,  Aug UY with all 07 and 08 points coming.  Buyer pays closing costs and MF.  Non-members


----------



## Amy5000

pmso2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We signed our contract today, 150 pts at SSR, $84/pt,  Aug UY with all 07 and 08 points coming.  Buyer pays closing costs and MF.  Non-members



pmso2: 

What a coincidence.  We just signed today for 100 pts at SSR at $82pp with no pts until 08 and no MF until 08.  Feb use year.  Buyer pays closing costs.  

But the real coincidence:  It seems you're from Saratoga NY and buying in the Saratoga...and so are we.  (Well, not really, we are in Southern Saratoga Co., but we do enjoy driving a few exits up to visit Saratoga).  

Hey neighbor.    Amy


----------



## raff626

Thanks to the Timeshare Store for all their help.

50 points at OKW
September use year 
$85/point, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and member fees
submitted 3/15, passed 3/23
nonmember

Can't wait to get those AKV points next!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, everyone!

Here's Saturday morning's list.  Congratulations to those passing, and good luck to those waiting or still looking for that perfect contract!


*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
ksalmon ------------- ??? HHI (???) $??, ???, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/7, pass 3/19) – non-member
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
*raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
*DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member*

*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
*pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member*
*Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member*


----------



## DisDreamerKJ

Found out yesterday Disney exercised ROFR on our contract - here's another one for your list.  Details:  150 points, Dec UY SSR @ $82.  150 points available now and 150 points coming 12/07, buyer pays closing costs & 07 MF.    Submitted on 3/13, ROFR exercised 3/22.

We are going to try for another similar contract.  Not sure if we will get by with $83 or $84.  Looks like $84 is passing currently.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Delaware Mike

DisDreamerKJ said:


> Found out yesterday Disney exercised ROFR on our contract - here's another one for your list.  Details:  150 points, Dec UY SSR @ $82.  150 points available now and 150 points coming 12/07, buyer pays closing costs & 07 MF.    Submitted on 3/13, ROFR exercised 3/22.
> 
> We are going to try for another similar contract.  Not sure if we will get by with $83 or $84.  Looks like $84 is passing currently.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!




I'm sorry Disney exercised ROFR; that was a great contract.

PS - Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## snappy

Anyone know if there is truth to the comment on another thread up today about buying direct vs resale, that if you have contacted Disney and your name is "in their system," that there is a higher probability that your subsequent resale purchase will be ROFR'd?


----------



## isyt

I had actually contacted Disney first and then got the contracts but didn't send them in (something happened and we changed our minds,can't remember). Maybe 6 months later we saw a resale contract and bought it !! We had no problems getting it passed, so I am not sure about that.


----------



## Delaware Mike

snappy said:


> Anyone know if there is truth to the comment on another thread up today about buying direct vs resale, that if you have contacted Disney and your name is "in their system," that there is a higher probability that your subsequent resale purchase will be ROFR'd?



I can't comment with certainty on the truthfulness of that statement, however I do know we were telephoned after buying our resale contract.  We took a DVC tour prior to this purchase, and a Guide had our name, address, telephone number, et cetera.

The day after our 120 point resale contract was "in the sytem" the Guide from the tour called, saying something similar to "I see you bought resale.  Well, if there's anything I can do..."  While I'd like to think she was simply touching base and her "welcome home" was geniune, her tone indicated otherwise.  She's a salesperson afterall, and we just took money (commission) out of her pocket.

Back to the basis of your post though.... I think if someone is purchasing resale, the per-point offer has to be well thought out.  For example during the time of our purchase, DVC was running the Friends and Family referral discount.  Our resale per-point (with MF reimbursement) offer was positioned to be within a dollar lower than the F&F discounted price.  Since there is a cost associated with ROFR and all other DVC burden (their labor overhead), we felt that less-than-a-dollar difference would not bring about ROFR.  DVC simply would not make enough money after backing out their costs by selling our ROFR'd points, so they let our contract pass.

If the difference between an existing "discount program"/"member price" and a resale offer is great enough, any contract is ROFR bait.

...just my two cents.


----------



## LisaS

snappy said:


> Anyone know if there is truth to the comment on another thread up today about buying direct vs resale, that if you have contacted Disney and your name is "in their system," that there is a higher probability that your subsequent resale purchase will be ROFR'd?


I don't believe this is true. I came very close to buying directly from Disney on my first purchase, so they had all my info: my name, my preferred resort, preferred contract size, etc. My guide warned me not to buy resale because "Disney just takes everything via ROFR". As a DISboard member, I knew that was not true. I ended up buying resale. I paid the going rate for a contract at BWV (by "going rate", I mean the price that most of the BWV contracts in the "passed" list had sold for). I passed ROFR in 11 days.

I believe the only thing that matters is price. Look at the list -- the data is there. If you pay the going rate, you should pass easily. I've seen very few cases where someone did not, and it was probably because Disney needed points in that UY for people on the waiting list. If you try to get a great deal, you probably won't pass. If you are in the gray area just below the "going rate", it's a gamble - some pass, some don't.  If you are a nonmember trying to purchase a small contract, you will have to pay a premium price because Disney has been using ROFR pretty aggressively in that case, I assume because it is not cost effective for them to have members who own very few points.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

This is a tough area. When dealing with probabilities and possabilities. Unless you get inside info we will never know for sure.


----------



## Amy5000

Ok.  I'm a Newbie, so what do I know, but here goes my guess:

It seems like a lot of ROFR'd contracts have a lot banked points and points in the current year.  So even though DisDreamerKJ just got ROFR'd on 150 SSR for $82, I think I have a good shot at making it through on $82 for 100 SSR even though.  (Even though I've spoken with a guide and received my "Dreams" book. Etc.)  

The difference, I get no points until Feb of '08.  I think Disneys has some complex spread sheets that takes into account the time value of $$ ability to sell CRO rooms, etc. and makes decisions based on that.   Maybe if it's borderline they'll talk to a guide...but I kind of doubt it.  

What do you all think?  A lot of current and/or banked pts increase likelihood of ROFR?  

Amy


----------



## snappy

I wish I knew.  We are probably ok since our deal is BMW for $86, but we do get almost the full complement of 2006 points (158 out of 165).

That being said, I am a little nervous, several other resales that were submitted when ours was has already passed ROFR.  Now I am wondering if it Disney takes longer on contracts they plan to exercise ROFR on?  On well, gotta be patient.  At least one thing, I am not in a hurry to take a trip, and our 2006 points are already banked so I don't have to worry about that.

I think maybe the safest bet is to offer a higher price but structure it so the Seller pays closing and current year MF.  You will probably come out better $$$ wise that way when all is said and done as well as have a deal Disney is less likely to take.


I also noticed at one point many ROFR contracts were spring and summer UY contracts.  I wonder if these UY's are more attractive than fall and winter UY's due to everyone taking summer vacations?

As was said above, absent "inside info," it is just speculation. I can see a spreadsheet calculation being used to make the determination, however.


----------



## jlovesee

I have a hard time believing that if you have been in contact w/Disney directly you are more likely to be ROFR'd, We were as close as one can get to buying in directly a few years ago and we didn't.  We still get postcards every other month for the DVC promos too!  Yet we didn't get ROFR'd from Disney on our 25 pt contract.  I was very happy!

Jennifer


----------



## Spark

Our BCV 100 point contract has passed ROFR and we are now awaiting the final paperwork...We had sent for the DVC DVD and received the "Dream" book.  I called the guide listed on the card inside the book.  I told her we were interested in BCV versus the other resorts, and she told me she could put us on a waiting list, but that in all honesty, it may be a year before we got our contract as BCV has a long waiting list.  This led us to explore and execute the re-sale route.  A few days after we passed, I received a call from our guide saying she was following up with us to see if we had made a decision.  I told her we had just passed ROFR...She asked how much we paid, and told me that she would still be our guide and to call her if we needed anything.  I told her we may be interested in an add-on down the road...So, apparently the fact that we had been in contact with a guide didn't make a difference in our contract being ROFR'ed...


----------



## snappy

Thanks for relaying your personal experiences about passing ROFR after contacting Disney.  You guys are great!


----------



## nana26

Amy5000 said:


> pmso2:
> 
> What a coincidence.  We just signed today for 100 pts at SSR at $82pp with no pts until 08 and no MF until 08.  Feb use year.  Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> But the real coincidence:  It seems you're from Saratoga NY and buying in the Saratoga...and so are we.  (Well, not really, we are in Southern Saratoga Co., but we do enjoy driving a few exits up to visit Saratoga).
> 
> Hey neighbor.    Amy



Just noticed your posting on this board.  Good luck in getting through ROFR.  I own Saratoga also, was born there, now live in Mechanicville.  Welcome to  all Saratoga County neighbors.  Hope to see you there sometime.


----------



## senecabeach

> Anyone know if there is truth to the comment on another thread up today about buying direct vs resale, that if you have contacted Disney and your name is "in their system," that there is a higher probability that your subsequent resale purchase will be ROFR'd?



I also don't believe this is true.  When I did my add on in '05, it was my *"guide"* who suggested to me to get on the resellers list too, see what comes in first, weigh the "reseller fees", then decide.  Disney came in 1st and I was making ressies the next day.


----------



## Amy5000

Hey Nana26.  We're right next door in Clifton Park!   I'm really excited about joining and I do hope we make it through ROFR. See you at SSR (or SS, NY)!     Amy


----------



## michamato

We were in contact with Disney, had the tour, the whole deal.  Spoke with our disney guide on the phone a few times too.  We then decided to buy resale. This was all within 3 weeks.  If Disney was still offering the family and friends promo, (it ended a few days before) I would of jumped and bought through them, but they wouldn't budge.
We passed ROFR with 150 points at SSR @ 82 per point, with 19 banked and 150 this Feb and so on. 
I see some just liked this got bought back by Disney.  I don't think it has anything to do with your name in the systems, at least it didn't matter for us.
I just sent by Fed ex our check with closing papers today!!!


----------



## vascubaguy

I wanted to send a big thanks to Delaware Mike for keeping this updated and also to apologize for just vanishing.

The combo of work and school this semester is really taking its toll. Just a few more weeks and I'll have another semester done and HOPEFULLY things will slow down!

Thanks again DM!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

We were also in WDW's system, took the tour, got the book, etc.  I am an uber-researcher so came home and scoured the 'net for information, and wound up here (among other places).  I bought resale because price mattered more to me than time.

We passed ROFR on 2/14 at BWV for $85/pt, Sept use year, 210 pt contract, and we had 5 pts now, 420 pts available 9/07, and 210 on 9/08.  Buying BWV through WDW was $95/pt at the time ($98 now).

I think they seem to be aggressively ROFR'ing SSR because they probably have more demand for SSR, since it is actively being sold.   Your average buyer is most likely an "impulse" buyer rather than a researcher... walks by the kiosk, goes on the tour, and buys.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Similar story with us. Did the DVC tour, signed the paper work on sight. We then received the official docs through the mail to sign and return. I decided to do some research prior to signing and sending back.  

In researching, I found 2 contracts on-line through GMAC International that offered a little more for a little less. Dis was offering SSR at $86 per point with 06 and 07 points. I found a 120 point contract that had all 05, 06 and 07 points coming and a 270 that had most 06 and all of 07 coming. We paid $84 per point for both contracts, both sellers paid closing costs and we paid MFs. Basically, we saved $2 per point + Dis's $200 closing costs. Even though we were in Dis's system for the Dis contract, we had no problems with our two re-sale contracts passing ROFR,  so once we passed, I called and cancelled the Dis contract.

What I was told (right, wrong or indifferent) is that there's a floor and depending on the reviewer, how loaded the contract is and who pays closing costs/MFs all influence whether it passes ROFR. I will tell you that my SIL/BIL are members. They submitted their contract for OKW the same day we did for ROFR and they heard back about a week sooner. Does being an existing matter impact the process? Not sure, but it was faster for them. However, we were purchasing different resorts.


----------



## CBork1

CBork1 said:


> Hi All...We are so excited...Yeah...We passed ROFR today for 100 SSR points with a September use year...$86 a point...This is our first (and probably NOT our last) DVC purchase...100 points from 2006 and all 2007 points...We couldn't be happier...Can't wait to start booking...Now gotta wait the 2-3 weeks to close...Yippeee...



So here is some more info on our September UY 100 point SSR deal at $86 a point with all 2006, 2007 and 2008 points...We paid 2007 MF's and $420 closing costs...Sent for ROFR on 2-6...Passed ROFR on 2-14...Received closing documents on 3-6...Finally closed on 3-15...In the Disney System on 3-21 making our first ressie...Thats a total of 44 days from start to finish...So glad it is over...


----------



## WDWguruDH

Adding ours.  We found out a couple days ago our contract was ROFR'd.  

150 VWL, Sept UY, 104 banked into 2007, all 150 coming in 2007.  $82 a point.  Buyer to pay closing and reimburse dues for calendar 2007.  Have paperwork from Disney, same deal.  

Funny thing, we are down sizing - bought 150 AKV - we are going to buy 50 points, VWL Sept UY...probably end up buying some of these back!


----------



## mikeandkarla

HockeyKat said:


> We were also in WDW's system, took the tour, got the book, etc.  I am an uber-researcher so came home and scoured the 'net for information, and wound up here (among other places).  I bought resale because price mattered more to me than time.
> 
> We passed ROFR on 2/14 at BWV for $85/pt, Sept use year, 210 pt contract, and we had 5 pts now, 420 pts available 9/07, and 210 on 9/08.  Buying BWV through WDW was $95/pt at the time ($98 now).
> 
> I think they seem to be aggressively ROFR'ing SSR because they probably have more demand for SSR, since it is actively being sold.   Your average buyer is most likely an "impulse" buyer rather than a researcher... walks by the kiosk, goes on the tour, and buys.



I agree 100% on the SSR coment.  Whatever Disneys system is I'm sure it does not matter if you pay a higher $ per point but have the seller pay closing.  Disney knows this is all the same, just moving numbers around won't trick them.


----------



## HockeyKat

I was just discussing this with my husband and want to clarify my previous comment...

They probably have some number-crunchers or number-crunching software that takes into account a bunch of financial factors, and either says buy it or pass on it.  There may be "cusp" contracts that have an actual person reviewing it, but I would imagine most of it is just input into a formula.

It is likely a combination of how much they will pay, how much it costs them (commission, closing, etc.) to resell it, how much overhead they will pay on a new member relative to the pts they are purchasing (if it is a new member), and how long they may have to float the interest that they would collect from the money they have to use to purchase.   

For SSR, the interest float is unimportant since they sell those daily, whereas buying sold-out resorts is not a well-known fact, so that is more of an x factor unless someone is already on the wait list.


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
jonosonshouse ------- 200 SSR (???) $82, ??? (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
Krissalee ----------- 150 BWV (???) $$$, ???? (sub 1/11, passed 1/24) - non-member
bfrosty ------------- 150 VWL (???) $$$, ???? (passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
DTrippie ------------ 200 SSR (???) $??, ???, ???, Assumed non-member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jadis58 ------------- 100 VWL (???) $88, ???, ???, (sub ???) – non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
cruiseletters ------- 200 SSR (???) $85, ???, ???, sub 1/27) – assumed non-members
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Brayn28 ------------- 210 ??? (???) $80, 206 ’06 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
ksalmon ------------- ??? HHI (???) $??, ???, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/7, pass 3/19) – non-member
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member


*ROFR'D:*
DizneyNutz ---------- 150 VWL (Oct) $81, 139 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming (sub 8/25, ROFR'd 9/1) - member
BlueCrown327 -------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, all '07 & '08 pts coming (sub 8/28, ROFR'd 9/6) - non-member
WDWMOE --------------- 50 VB (Apr) $75, 50 '05 pts banked (ROFR'd 9/8) - non-member
triple7 (seller) ---- 210 OKW (Dec) $76, 180 '06 pts coming and all '07 pts coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, can't close until after 10/28 (ROFR'd 9/22) - member
SCDisneyholics ------ 160 OKW (Oct) $75, all '06 pts (sub 9/25, ROFR'd 10/12)
MainStMandy (seller)- ??? SSR (???) $80, no pts until '08, seller pays MFs for '06 & '07 (ROFR'd 10/13?)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (ROFR'd 10/6)
cmkallen ------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $73, 85 '06 & no '07 pts, no MFs until '08 (ROFR'd 10/6)
AzMickeyFan --------- 210 OKW (???) $75, ??? (sub 10/16?, ROFR'd 7/30) - member
dstumpvt ------------ 200 VWL (???) $80, 92 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (ROFR'd ???) - non-member
tacomaranch --------- 220 OKW (Jun) $76, 210 current pts, buyer pays half MFs (sub 10/29, ROFR'd 11/9) - non-member
chop003 ------------- 200 VB (Aug) $59, 120 '06 pts, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MFs on 100 pts (sub 11/3, ROFR'd 11/9) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 300 SSR (???) $79, ???, ???, ??? non-member
Bockegg ------------- 130 SSR (???) $80, no ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ???, ??? (sub ???) – assumed non-member
Calindsey ----------- 204 SSR (Aug) $78, no ’06 pts, 43 ’07 pts, 204 ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???) – assumed non-member
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
*WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member*


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member


----------



## shellbelle1971

We got word today that Disney waived ROFR on our 150 point BCV package at $90 per point. It's a June use year with 1 banked 2006 point and all 150 points coming for 2007. We are paying closing costs and MF for all 2007 points plus that 1 banked point. We're already owners. We waited just ten days before getting the  

We are sooooo excited to get that 11 month booking window for BCV and Stormalong Bay during F&W (which is when we always go.)


----------



## snappy

Congrats, shellbelle.

Our contract went to Disney the same day.  Hope I get good news soon as well.


----------



## DCgator

WDWguruDH said:


> Adding ours.  We found out a couple days ago our contract was ROFR'd.
> 
> 150 VWL, Sept UY, 104 banked into 2007, all 150 coming in 2007.  $82 a point.  Buyer to pay closing and reimburse dues for calendar 2007.  Have paperwork from Disney, same deal.



Uh oh!  I'm currently waiting to hear on my contract for 200 VWL, August UY, 12 banked into 2007, all 200 coming in 2007, $82 a point, buyer to pay closing and 2007 MF.  Biggest difference is fewer banked points.  Hope that's enough to do the trick.  Oh yeah, forgot to mention it went in on 3/21.


----------



## squidmo

I just passed ROFR! 

30 pt, OKW, OCT, $87/pt, all '07 points coming, buyer pays closing & '07 fees, I was a non-member.  Sub 3/16, passed 3/26

Yippie!


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
*shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member*
*squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member*

*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
*DCgator -------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21) – non-member*


----------



## snappy

I am just antsy I guess, but how have you been notified you passed (or did not pass ROFR), was it by phone or email?

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## squidmo

Hello snappy-  I purchased through TTS, and they emailed me when I passed ROFR.


----------



## snappy

squidmo said:


> Hello snappy-  I purchased through TTS, and they emailed me when I passed ROFR.



Thanks, squidmo, we went through TTS too.  I just hope Robert isn't on vacation this week or something.


----------



## squidmo

My email came from one of the Administrative Assistants (not my agent), so I don't think you have to worry about vacations. 
 I'll think happy thoughts for a pass for you too!


----------



## snappy

Thank you for those kind thoughts.


----------



## Delaware Mike

snappy said:


> I am just antsy I guess, but how have you been notified you passed (or did not pass ROFR), was it by phone or email?
> 
> The suspense is killing me.



Hi'ya Snappy!

We got a phone call....to my cellphone, and guess where I was standing at the time?

<give up?>

I was standing in front of the American Adventure at the time.  Talk about wicked cool!


----------



## Mic

I am currently awaiting word from Disney on ROFR for a resale contract. It is a 30-point OKW contract, October use-year, with all 30 '07 and '08 points, plus 18 banked 2006 points. The offer was for $87 a point, and buyer(me) would pay '07 maintenance fees and closing costs. After reading that squidmo passed ROFR for an identical contract, I feel hopeful I will pass! I will post as soon as I know!


----------



## Dman67

Delaware Mike said:


> *WAITING:*
> pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
> snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
> Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
> Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
> JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
> Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
> pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
> Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
> DCgator -------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21) – non-member



Add me to that waiting list...

Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 points, all '07 points, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26) – non-member


----------



## snappy

squidmo said:


> Hello snappy-  I purchased through TTS, and they emailed me when I passed ROFR.



I forgot to add, congratulations on your contract!!!!


----------



## snappy

Delaware Mike said:


> Hi'ya Snappy!
> 
> We got a phone call....to my cellphone, and guess where I was standing at the time?
> 
> <give up?>
> 
> I was standing in front of the American Adventure at the time.  Talk about wicked cool!



That must have been magical, or wicked cool which sounds even better (are you sure you are from Deleware, not Boston?).

I hope I get the word before our July trip. It would be nice to hear at WDW but I REALLY don't think I am that patient.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls...

(opps, sorry....wrong thread)

Here's this morning's listing.  Good luck to everyone awaiting word!  
   

---------------------------------------------------------------

*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
*Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23) – non-member*
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
DCgator -------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21) – non-member
*Mic ------------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – non-member*
*Dman67 ----------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26) – non-member*


----------



## bbangel

My contract was sent to Disney yesterday.
100 points at SSR - $83/point, April UY, I pay closing and MF, all 2007 points coming
Not sure I can stand the suspense!


----------



## Delaware Mike

bbangel said:


> My contract was sent to Disney yesterday.
> 100 points at SSR - $83/point, April UY, I pay closing and MF, all 2007 points coming
> Not sure I can stand the suspense!



Good luck with your contract!  Hopefully one day very soon, we'll all be welcoming you home!

In the meantime, sit back and relax.  Get a glass of Vin Santo and a Biscotti, and start thinking about your first DVC trip.  (And, it will serve as a tune-up for that upcoming Italy trip!)


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
DCgator -------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21) – non-member
Mic ------------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – non-member
Dman67 --------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26) – non-member
*bbangel -------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member*


----------



## Budshark

Ok - You can officially add us to the waiting listing... 

200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member  

Wish us luck... here's hoping this one gets through...  

Chris


----------



## Dman67

Just doing a quick scan of your list D-Mike of those that passed, it looks like most sat in ROFR around 7 - 10 days.  Hopefully those of us that are currently waiting can get passed that quickly.

Thanks again Mike for the great info!


----------



## snappy

Mine will be awaiting ROFR for 2 full weeks tomorrow, I am nervous. Thought $86 for BWV would be adequate, but I am gettin 158 '06 points and all '07 points.  I wonder if someone is on the wait list for a Dec UY??????


----------



## Budshark

Well I'm the 4th BWV to be added to the queue and I'm the lowest cost per point... (although I'm not getting the 06 points like you) - so I REALLY hope yours goes through!  If not, I may need to start looking again real soon!  

Chris


----------



## Island Mouse

Add me to that waiting list too

Island Mouse -------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28)  non-member

My contract was sent to Disney yesterday.  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## snappy

Good luck, Island Mouse.

BudShark, sounds like a great contract, great price.  I just emailed my TTS agent, he responded in just a few minutes FROM HOME.  That really impressed me.  He is going to check on my file tomorrow when he is in the office.

I'll post as soon as I hear.

The only thing I can think of doing different is to offer more per point and negotiate on the MF and closing costs.  I felt since I was getting substantially all of the 2006 points with no MF, it would be hard to negotiate on the 2007.  

Seems like last week there were a slew of ROFR's that were waived on Friday.
Maybe they do them in batches?


----------



## valvzb

I'm on day 27. Left my agent a message today and no call back. I fully expect Monday to come and go without word and when I call my agent to check again either the buyer will have gotten the ROFR word a couple of weeks ago or somehow Disney won't have the contract and they'll have to resubmit. This has been a very frustrating experience.


----------



## Dman67

valvzb said:


> I'm on day 27. Left my agent a message today and no call back. I fully expect Monday to come and go without word and when I call my agent to check again either the buyer will have gotten the ROFR word a couple of weeks ago or somehow Disney won't have the contract and they'll have to resubmit. This has been a very frustrating experience.



Who's your agent at TTS?


----------



## valvzb

Dman67 said:


> Who's your agent at TTS?



Sigh
Not TTS, GMAC
Maybe it's just the Disney 30 day thing


----------



## Delaware Mike

valvzb said:


> Sigh
> Not TTS, GMAC
> Maybe it's just the Disney 30 day thing



When we used GMAC, we were kept well informed during the entire process.  So I agree, it's probably the "Disney 30 day thing".

Good luck!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, DISers!  

Here's the list for this last Friday of March.  If anyone waiting gets word, please be certain to post the results so we can all welcome you home!  (that's right...positive thinking!)

*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc --------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL -------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ------- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?) – assumed non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16) – non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
JackieMD ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20) – member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 -------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
DCgator -------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21) – non-member
Mic ------------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – non-member
Dman67 --------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26) – non-member
bbangel -------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
*budshark ------------- 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member*
*Island Mouse --------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28) – non-member*


----------



## mla973

Okay - here goes my second try.

mla 973 - 75 pts at BWV (October UY). $86/pt. All '06 pts available (banked), all '07 pts available, etc. Seller pays half of closing costs. Buyer pays '07 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26. Non-member. 

This is a much better contract than our last try. I'm really hoping this goes through!


----------



## snappy

Good contract, good luck.


----------



## Delaware Mike

snappy said:


> I just emailed my TTS agent, he responded in just a few minutes FROM HOME.  That really impressed me.  He is going to check on my file tomorrow when he is in the office.
> 
> I'll post as soon as I hear.



Hi Snappy!

What-daa-say?!?!?  Anywordyet???


----------



## snappy

Delaware Mike said:


> Hi Snappy!
> 
> What-daa-say?!?!?  Anywordyet???




We were out looking at granite for our kitchen renovation, but Robert did send an email, must have been not long after he arrived at the office. He was true to his word.

But his email: nothing from Disney yet.

I guess I saw a big crop of resale buyers last week on this thread who only waited a week or so, why not me.

I am consoling myself with some hot boiled crawfish and a Heineken.  I think I'll be ok in a little while.

I see no one else has posted with news either.


----------



## MJToast

Hello All.  New to this board and wanted to post our offer for BWV:

MJToast - 200 pts at BWV (February UY). $75/pt. No Points avail until 2/2009, but can borrow on 2/2008.  Buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26. Non-member. 

We know it's low...but we're hoping that the fact that there are no points until 2009 might squeak it through.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MJToast

MJToast said:


> Hello All.  New to this board and wanted to post our offer for BWV:
> 
> MJToast - 200 pts at BWV (February UY). $75/pt. No Points avail until 2/2009, but can borrow on 2/2008.  Buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26. Non-member.
> 
> We know it's low...but we're hoping that the fact that there are no points until 2009 might squeak it through.  Any thoughts on this?


Sorry, I meant Entered ROFR 3/30/07


----------



## snappy

Just got home and I headed straight for my email box.  I received an email from TTS about 6:30 tonight, our contract passed!!!

I am on cloud nine.

Thanks for the help from this thread, along with the encouragement.  I hope the rest of you waiting get good news soon.


----------



## snappy

MJToast said:


> Sorry, I meant Entered ROFR 3/30/07



$75 does seem low to me, however, I certainly am no expert. Maybe someone else can chime in.  There was one for $79 that passed fairly recently but it did have '07 points I think.  Did you ask for input from your agent?  Did you use TTS or another resaler?

I'll be interested to see if you are successful.  Makes me think I offered to much, but the seller did come down $2 pp.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## Delaware Mike

snappy said:


> Just got home and I headed straight for my email box.  I received an email from TTS about 6:30 tonight, our contract passed!!!
> 
> I am on cloud nine.
> 
> Thanks for the help from this thread, along with the encouragement.  I hope the rest of you waiting get good news soon.



Excellent!!!!!

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Budshark

Snappy...      

Way to Go!  You give me hope!    Its just a matter of waiting!

MJToast - Hope you get it    

If you look at the listing you can see that a BWV made it at $79 and they had 07 points with it.  I haven't been able to see a pattern as to clearly what they take or not... but good luck!  

I hope in two weeks I can post that we made it... in the meantime I guess its a lot of   and  

Chris


----------



## MJToast

Congrats to you Snappy!  We went through DVC By Resale and the point price was listed that low by the seller, the newsletter listed it as reduced!  Our agent said that Disney would probably look at the contract real hard and  the fact that the points weren't coming in til '09 might get it through.    No points til '09 is fine with us because I'm finishing up my degree and my class  schedule will keep me pretty busy until the end of 2008. We're keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## snappy

It sounds like a good contract for your particular situation.

If there ever was a time to get past ROFR with a lower price, this seems like it, with DVC busy selling two properties. Maybe it also depends on the UY and how popular it is or at least attractive to those on the wait list.

I just have not been following this ROFR long enough to have a sense if there really is a floor on these prices. Disney's prices for the sold out properties have edged up, but that may be more a function of the selling prices of AKV and SSR.

Looking forward to telling you Welcome Home.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Great contract snappy.  Banked points are always the way to go.  $pp seemed to be just right.  Looking to get 60 - 75 pt contract @ BWV, though it seems they are hard to find.  Wish me luck.


----------



## DCgator

snappy said:


> Seems like last week there were a slew of ROFR's that were waived on Friday.
> Maybe they do them in batches?



That could be because I got word last night - Friday - at 7:26 pm that my contract has passed.  Looking forward to our first Welcome Home in October.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning!

March proved to be a great resales month, overall, with over 20 contracts passing ROFR (reflects those contracts listed on this thread).  Congratulations to those passing!

For those having contracts ROFR'd, please don't give up hope....your perfect contract is still looking for you!  It will find you very soon, and if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask here on the DIS.

Good luck to those awaiting word!  Time drags on-and-on while waiting, we've all experienced it, but when you finally get that telephone call or email it will be a thrill (yes, wicked cool!).

Please let me know if there are additions or corrections.

---------------------------------


*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
*snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member*
*DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member


*WAITING:*
pjshaff (seller)----- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?)  assumed non-member
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all 06 and 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/02)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19)  member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20)  member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23)  non-member
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27)  non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28)  non-member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28)  non-member
*mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26) non-member*
*MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member*


----------



## JackieMD

We also got an email from TTS last night around 730pm - just saw it this morning.  We passed ROFR!


----------



## michamato

Congratulations to everyone passing ROFR!!!
  We just closed on ours Wed. March 28th.
Now just waiting to be put into the system!!


----------



## snappy

DCgator said:


> That could be because I got word last night - Friday - at 7:26 pm that my contract has passed.  Looking forward to our first Welcome Home in October.



Congrats and may I say, Welcome Home!!


----------



## snappy

JackieMD said:


> We also got an email from TTS last night around 730pm - just saw it this morning.  We passed ROFR!




Busy, busy Friday.  Congrats on the great news, and welcome home!!


----------



## DCgator

snappy said:


> Congrats and may I say, Welcome Home!!



Many thanks, and congrats and Welcome Home to you.


----------



## mla973

Congratulations snappy!!!  I hope you enjoy it! 




snappy said:


> Just got home and I headed straight for my email box.  I received an email from TTS about 6:30 tonight, our contract passed!!!
> 
> I am on cloud nine.
> 
> Thanks for the help from this thread, along with the encouragement.  I hope the rest of you waiting get good news soon.


----------



## Dano2007

200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 03/31)

We are very much looking forward to closing and making our first Ressie.

Thanks for everyone's help along the way.


----------



## snappy

Dano2007 said:


> 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 03/31)
> 
> We are very much looking forward to closing and making our first Ressie.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help along the way.



Congrats and welcome home from another DVC newbie!!!


----------



## pjshaff

We just deposited our check into the bank, the buyers passed ROFR.  The date of closing on the contract was 3-22-07 and on our paperwork it states that the settlement date was 3-6-07.  We still have our SSR points - that was the deal that I had made with DH - we could buy more points with F&F but we'd have to sell the OKW points that we had.  Still not sure if they were a previous member or a newbie.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning!


*PASSED:* 
bell1627 ------------- 50 OKW (Oct) $87, all '05 & '06 pts available, all '07 pts coming, seller pays '05 & '06 MF, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/11) - non-member
wdwmouse ------------ 150 BWV (Dec) $85, 138 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 11/30, passed 12/11) - non-member
smb123 -------------- 210 BCV (Aug) $90, 156 '07 pts remaining and 2 pts banked from '05 (passed 12/12)
mydogdrew (seller) --- 50 VWL (Aug) $95, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer paid closing and '07 dues (passed 12/15)
tacomaranch --------- 190 OKW (Apr) $78, 36 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (passed 12/15)
cropper -------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $89, 22 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer to pay closing and '07 MF (sub 12/11, passed 12/19) - non-member 
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/16, passed 12/22) - member
skipamyb ------------ 150 VWL (???) $83, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/15, passed 12/26)
ssonley ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $86, all '07 pts coming (passed 12/30)
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
*JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member*
*Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub ???, pass 03/31)  non-member*
*pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member


*WAITING:*
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all 06 and 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/02)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19)  member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23)  non-member
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27)  non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28)  non-member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26) non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member


----------



## DisDreamerKJ

Hi Delaware Mike,

You sent me a private message last weekend re: passing ROFR and SSR.  I was not able to reply to your message privately, I think I don't have that right yet??  Thanks so much for the message and the info!  I passed it along to my broker who said she would try it - although she was skeptical. She was wondering if it worked for you because you are already a DVC member? Anyway, we did submit another bid and are now waiting to hear again.  Thanks for all your work on the list and thanks again for this info.   I will send the details along when we hear back on ROFR.


----------



## Dman67

Hot diggity dog!!!   

Just got word from TTS that Disney waived ROFR on our resale contract. 

D-Mike...would you kindly move me to the PASSED section?   

Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 & '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26) – non-member


----------



## Budshark

Wow!  That was fast!  I'm hoping hoping hoping to hear word this week - but WOW!  That's got to be a record.

Congratulations!

Chris


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub ???, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
*Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member*

*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member


*WAITING:*
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26) non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member


----------



## pmso2

Hello all,

We just received word from the Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR on our 150pt. Saratoga Springscontract!!!!!!!!!   
woohoo:


----------



## snappy

Congrats Pmso2 and Dman67.  Glad you had a short wait.  Welcome home!!

Hang in there budshark.  

Great sign that these are passing so quickly.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning!

Congratulations to those passing, and good luck to those still waiting!

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub ???, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
*Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member*
*pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member


*WAITING:*
Valvzb -------------- 50 BCV (???) $90, all ’06 and ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/02) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19) – member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23) – non-member
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26) non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member


----------



## mla973

Congrats to those who just heard! There sure are a lot of us BWV folks waiting to hear!!!


----------



## jerryn2368

3-22 Documents submitted to Disney
4-2   Disney passed RoFR


Just waiting for final Documents to be sent to me to sign.
150 BCV @ $94 Per Point.


----------



## mla973

We made it!!!  I am so happy!!! Can't wait until we can make the reservations!!! 

Here's the details recap for the list:
75 pts at BWV (October UY). $86/pt. All '06 pts available (banked), all '07 pts available, etc. Seller pays half of closing costs. Buyer pays '07 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26, heard back on 4/3. Non-member.


----------



## snappy

Great news on a great contract, MLA973. Welcome home!!!

You did good!!


----------



## Budshark

Congratulations!  You give all us BWV waiters hope!  I'm just excited everyone is hearing sooo soon!  I got some papers from Timeshare Closing Services this morning and I got real excited... but they appear to be just normal paperwork so I keep waiting to hear  

With my luck someone is going on vacation and wanted to clear a bunch out before they went - and they'll stop right before they get to mine!   

Chris


----------



## goingsouth

We just received the good word we passed

50 points BWV, jun (Jun08 all 50) 87.00 pp

now to clear the Disney W/L we still have in place!


----------



## snappy

Congrats, it looks like a good day for BMV.  Hang in there, Budshark.


----------



## Budshark

goingsouth said:


> We just received the good word we passed
> 
> 50 points BWV, jun (Jun08 all 50) 87.00 pp
> 
> now to clear the Disney W/L we still have in place!




Goingsouth, When did you submit?


----------



## LisaS

mla973 said:


> We made it!!!  I am so happy!!! Can't wait until we can make the reservations!!!
> 
> Here's the details recap for the list:
> 75 pts at BWV (October UY). $86/pt. All '06 pts available (banked), all '07 pts available, etc. Seller pays half of closing costs. Buyer pays '07 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26, heard back on 4/3. Non-member.


Congratulations! This is a much better contract, too with a full set of banked points. That is great news!!


----------



## Cambridge

I am getting excited as I see so many people passing.  My paperwork was submitted 3/23.  BWV @86 per point for 150.  I cannot wait to hear something soon.  Congrats to you all.


----------



## snappy

Cambridge said:


> I am getting excited as I see so many people passing.  My paperwork was submitted 3/23.  BWV @86 per point for 150.  I cannot wait to hear something soon.  Congrats to you all.



Does the contract have any 2006 and 2007 points intact?  Who pays the MF and closing?

Mike puts this info in the list to help others looking to buy/sell resale.


----------



## goingsouth

Budshark said:


> Goingsouth, When did you submit?



It was March 20 so it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## Cambridge

I could not wait any longer so I called TTS.  They told me I passed 4/2.  Yoo hoo that was quicker than I thought.  I think the paperwork might take a while though.  Don't give up hope, if you cannot wait, call like I did.


----------



## snappy

Congrats, Cambridge and welcome home.

Have ya called yet, budshark?


----------



## mla973

Congrats to all of the new owners!!!! I hope we're not all waiting to book for the same travel period at BWV!  Although the good news is, for us, there's always next year!


----------



## snappy

mla973 said:


> Congrats to all of the new owners!!!! I hope we're not all waiting to book for the same travel period at BWV!  Although the good news is, for us, there's always next year!



Stay the heck away from Memorial Day!!!! And Mardi Gras is reserved exclusively for us from south Louisiana trying to escape the madness, right?


----------



## Budshark

snappy said:


> Have ya called yet, budshark?



No - but I will now!  Especially with everyone else hearing soo soon!

Chris


----------



## snappy

Budshark said:


> No - but I will now!  Especially with everyone else hearing soo soon!
> 
> Chris




Good luck, Chris, sending some pixie dust,  let us know!!!


----------



## Cambridge

Snappy I have 75points from 2005, all of 2006 and07. I have to pay closing cost and MF.


----------



## snappy

Great loaded contract, Cambridge!!!

What's your use year?


----------



## Cambridge

Use year is September.  I have to use the 75pts by Sept or I will lose it


----------



## Delaware Mike

mla973 said:


> We made it!!!  I am so happy!!! Can't wait until we can make the reservations!!!
> 
> Here's the details recap for the list:
> 75 pts at BWV (October UY). $86/pt. All '06 pts available (banked), all '07 pts available, etc. Seller pays half of closing costs. Buyer pays '07 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26, heard back on 4/3. Non-member.



I agree this is great news on your contract!

...can you say, "Food and Wine Festival"?   

For everyone passing today, congratulations!!!  I'll update the list tomorrow morning to allow everyone else a chance to enjoy posting about how their contracts passed (positive thoughts!).


----------



## valvzb

Today is day 32 waiting for word on ROFR. I called GMAC and was told the deed is in probate because one of the owners is deceased. Approval to sell has to come from the probate judge and no one knows how long that will take. I cannot believe that this issue wasn't presented BEFORE it went up for sale and I cannot believe that I wasted almost 2 months on this contract and now I have to cancel and start all over again.  Unbelievable.


----------



## snappy

I am so sorry.  I hope you find a good replacement contract soon.


----------



## Amy5000

valvzb said:


> Today is day 32 waiting for word on ROFR. I called GMAC and was told the deed is in probate because one of the owners is deceased. Approval to sell has to come from the probate judge and no one knows how long that will take. I cannot believe that this issue wasn't presented BEFORE it went up for sale and I cannot believe that I wasted almost 2 months on this contract and now I have to cancel and start all over again.  Unbelievable.



Sorry valvzb...that bites!


----------



## valvzb

Congrats!  Can I ask which reseller you found your contract at?
Val



mla973 said:


> We made it!!!  I am so happy!!! Can't wait until we can make the reservations!!!
> 
> Here's the details recap for the list:
> 75 pts at BWV (October UY). $86/pt. All '06 pts available (banked), all '07 pts available, etc. Seller pays half of closing costs. Buyer pays '07 MF. Entered ROFR on 3/26, heard back on 4/3. Non-member.


----------



## mla973

valzb - We used Rachel at GMAC. Let me know if you want her contact info PM'd to you. This contract had not yet hit the web when she told me about it. I also offered more than the asking price.


----------



## Waseller77

We just found out that we passed too!  100 BWV points, Feb Use Year, 94 available now, 100 in '08.  Can't wait to book our first trip to this home!


----------



## Amy5000

I can't believe it....Disney exercised ROFR on my contract today.   

I thought by buying a stripped contract at $82 I'd be ok...maybe it's because I'm a non-member and was only buying 100 pts?  

Here's your posting...

Amy5000 (buyer) ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR'd 4/3)  non-member


----------



## snappy

Amy5000 said:


> I can't believe it....Disney exercised ROFR on my contract today.
> 
> I thought by buying a stripped contract at $82 I'd be ok...maybe it's because I'm a non-member and was only buying 100 pts?
> 
> Here's your posting...
> 
> Amy5000 (buyer) ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR'd 4/3)  non-member




Sorry you were not successful, Amy5000.  If 82 is the floor below the floor for a stripped contract at SSR, I wonder what the floor for a loaded contract would be.

Hope you are able to find the perfect contract soon to replace this one.


----------



## PIERCEDRN

We just got word that we passed ROFR today heres the details:

150 points SSR Sept UY 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee -- non member

Can't wait to book hope we get our points b4 june!...Going home for first time in Oct. 24 to Nov 4 if ressie available


----------



## snappy

PIERCEDRN said:


> We just got word that we passed ROFR today heres the details:
> 
> 150 points SSR Sept UY 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee -- non member
> 
> Can't wait to book hope we get our points b4 june!...Going home for first time in Oct. 24 to Nov 4 if ressie available



What price pp did you pay?


----------



## PIERCEDRN

PIERCEDRN said:


> We just got word that we passed ROFR today heres the details:
> 
> 150 points SSR Sept UY 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee -- non member
> 
> Can't wait to book hope we get our points b4 june!...Going home for first time in Oct. 24 to Nov 4 if ressie available


OOPS had to not finish baby crying, sorry!
$84 a point sub 3/22 passed 4/3


----------



## LisaS

Amy5000 said:


> I can't believe it....Disney exercised ROFR on my contract today.
> 
> I thought by buying a stripped contract at $82 I'd be ok...maybe it's because I'm a non-member and was only buying 100 pts?
> 
> Here's your posting...
> 
> Amy5000 (buyer) ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR'd 4/3)  non-member


Sorry you didn't get the contract. I don't think Disney cares about stripped vs. loaded in this case. They probably have plenty of spare SSR points they can use to "refill" a stripped contract so they can turn around and resell it immediately. I believe the primary factor is price and $82/pt is in the gray area -- some pass at that price but a lot do not, so it's really a gamble at that price. And it doesn't help that you're a non-member buying in for less than Disney's minimum of 160 points.

The good news is, if you can find a contract with points available for the current UY and you're willing to pay $84-$85/pt for it, it should pass giving you an extra year's worth of points over this stripped contract for just $2-$3 per point.

Good luck!


----------



## snappy

Congrats and welcome home!!!!


----------



## theoarn

$84 seems to be the magic number for SSR 125 points  that had 107 available.
Thats what mine was.  I didn't dare ask for a lower price.
Theo


----------



## Slakk

theoarn said:


> $84 seems to be the magic number for SSR 125 points  that had 107 available.
> Thats what mine was.  I didn't dare ask for a lower price.
> Theo



I am the seller on a SSR at $84 - guessing it will make it through (went to DVC 3/26).  I was worried for the buyer since I have banked points on it but it sounds like points are meaningless to DVC,  There are a ton of SSR contrats on TTS under 84 a point so my guess is they will have to increase prices.


----------



## theoarn

Jodi
You should get an answer soon.
Disney came back on mine in only about a week.
Theo


----------



## Slakk

theoarn said:


> Jodi
> You should get an answer soon.
> Disney came back on mine in only about a week.
> Theo



Cool.  I am crossing my fingers for the buyers!


----------



## PIERCEDRN

Amy5000 said:


> I can't believe it....Disney exercised ROFR on my contract today.
> 
> I thought by buying a stripped contract at $82 I'd be ok...maybe it's because I'm a non-member and was only buying 100 pts?
> 
> Here's your posting...
> 
> Amy5000 (buyer) ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR'd 4/3)  non-member



I'm so sorry you got ROFRed, That must really stink. We bid on 4 contracts before anyone even accepted bid.  I am a huge bargain shopper and it absolutely killed me to pay a "fixed market" price for anything but after the hassle we went thru I just bit the bullet and set our price at 84...even though 81's were passing b4 the $3 increase. We got a loaded contract, all 06 and 07 points, because we wanted a big splurge to start. Now if I really felt like getting my "bargain" back I could rent/transfer   those extra points for $9-10 a point and essentially knock $1800-2000 off my "contract price". So don't give up yet on your plan but maybe some creative accounting could get you to a goal price with a higher price per point ie. $85-86


----------



## Amy5000

Thanks everyone.  I would be more than willing to pay $1 or $2 per point more.  On a 100 pt contract its small potatoes, but now I'm realizing that my closing costs were low.  ($365 and no admin fee).  My total cost on the contract was $8565.  If Disney really has pts to put on the contract, I guess it would look like an ok deal to them.  The deal I'm looking at tonight has a higher closing fee and I'll be reimbursing for MF since it comes with points....but when all is said and done, I'll be paying pretty close to the Disney price of $94 per pt, except that I won't be buying the minimum.  

Oh well...back to the drawing board....

Hopefully, I'll get to join your club soon...

Amy


----------



## Amy5000

PIERCEDRN said:


> I'm so sorry you got ROFRed, That must really stink. We bid on 4 contracts before anyone even accepted bid.  I am a huge bargain shopper and it absolutely killed me to pay a "fixed market" price for anything but after the hassle we went thru I just bit the bullet and set our price at 84...even though 81's were passing b4 the $3 increase. We got a loaded contract, all 06 and 07 points, because we wanted a big splurge to start. Now if I really felt like getting my "bargain" back I could rent/transfer   those extra points for $9-10 a point and essentially knock $1800-2000 off my "contract price". So don't give up yet on your plan but maybe some creative accounting could get you to a goal price with a higher price per point ie. $85-86



Piercedrn:

Just curious since I'm in the market...did you reimburse for any of the '07 MFs?  

Thanks in advance, Amy


----------



## PIERCEDRN

Reimbursed for 07's not 06's and made seller pay GMAC admin fee otherwise ate the rest. They DO take who pays closing and MF's into the ROFR equation. I started to sweat at $84 but if I had small contract I would really sweat. And if seller asks low they WANT it to be bought back for a fast sale to disney. Still offer same pp.


----------



## PIERCEDRN

sorry can't pm yet too few posts amy


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Amy, so sorry your contract was bought back by Dis.  

Just as an FYI, we submitted our contracts at the end of January and just recently closed on both. Both contracts had prior years' points, (we're listed as Buckeye Fan in the "passed" summary - 2 contracts for SSR).  When I did the math, we ended up paying less by offering a higher price per point and having the seller pay closing costs. Since we purchased the contracts early in the year and would enjoy the points, I thought it was only fair to cover MFs for 2007. 

I ended up going with Jackie at GMAC because she had two contracts with the total number of points we wanted. She was GREAT to work with and I've seen many great reviews on TTS as well. Bottom line, they should be able to offer you good, solid advice on what will pass ROFR. The advice I was given by both TTS and GMAC aligned with what I read in this thread.

Sending you lots of pixie dust for that perfect contract that's right around the corner!!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Amy5000 said:


> Piercedrn:
> 
> Just curious since I'm in the market...did you reimburse for any of the '07 MFs?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Amy



We, too, offered $84 before the $3 price increase. We covered 07 MFs, both seller's paid closing costs and I covered the $195 admin fee for a 120 point contract with all 05, 06 and 07 points coming and the seller paid the $195 fee on the 270 contract with 217 2006 points and all 2007. For these two contracts, I paid $195 + the cost of the 2 contracts out the door, which was slightly cheaper than Disney at the time (Dis was $86 + $200 closing during their 15 Year Anniversary/Friends & Family promo).


----------



## Amy5000

Pierced and Buckeye:  

Thanks for the response.  It sounds like you both got great deals through ROFR.  I'm going to offer to reimburse 07 MF.  Hopefully, I'll be able to both get this next contract and get it through ROFR...  

Good luck to everyone else who's waiting. 

Amy


----------



## Dman67

Amy5000 said:


> Thanks everyone.   The deal I'm looking at tonight has a higher closing fee and I'll be reimbursing for MF since it comes with points.
> Amy



Amy why don't you ask the seller to split the closing costs with you?  I did and they accepted my offer.  Saved me $250+ on the whole deal.  I also got the 150 point contract loaded with 06 points and still I was also able to haggle on the maintenance dues for 07.  We're splitting those too.  I'm basically paying a prorated amount from May 1st on...roughly $4.12 on 108 points.  I left the price per point alone at $84 and I think that's why it made it through ROFR.


----------



## Dman67

Buckeye Fan said:


> I ended up going with Jackie at GMAC because she had two contracts with the total number of points we wanted.



Where can I find the GMAC DVC listings?  I've been checking TTS and ATimeshare.com frequently but haven't seen GMAC anywhere.

Thanks and sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread.


----------



## Budshark

Dman67 said:


> Amy why don't you ask the seller to split the closing costs with you?  I did and they accepted my offer.  Saved me $250+ on the whole deal.  I also got the 150 point contract loaded with 06 points and still I was also able to haggle on the maintenance dues for 07.  We're splitting those too.  I'm basically paying a prorated amount from May 1st on...roughly $4.12 on 108 points.  I left the price per point alone at $84 and I think that's why it made it through ROFR.




One word of caution - I've seen and been told that Disney doesn't look at price per point only.  They get the same closing costs, MF, and price per point that you do (albeit some of it is 'funny' money).  My point is that you need to look at the total in trying to get through ROFR:

price/point + MF + closing costs/# of points = true cost per point

This will give you the 'true' cost.  Lastly - its just a few hundred either way on a $10-20,000 purchase.  Don't risk ROFR for $200 (a lesson I'm learning now - we're right in the grey area whereas if I stuck with $84 or $85 range I'd be safe).

Also, I was given the advice to adjust point price vs. closing/MF negotiation because in the experience of the agent (TTS) sellers tended to take being stuck with "fees" worse than a lower price per point and rejected more offers that asked for these fees to be paid by seller.

Its all balance - but in my opinion if you negotiate the seller picking up closing and MF and save $800 on a 100 point contract, Disney will recognize this and ROFR it just as easily as if you negotiated down a $2-3 per point.

Chris


----------



## Delaware Mike

My apologies for being late with today's list, folks, but I'm living a chapter from The Book of Job today.  We experienced a pipe break during the night, and I've been tearing out drywall in order to find the break.  (The powder room is about to get that make-over the wife's been pestering me about...)

So, back to the important things in life.... 

CONGRATULATIONS to all passing!!! (Yep, passing is more important than a little ol' water, right?!?!)

I feel badly for Disney exercising their ROFR, Amy, but please keep your spirits up.  That perfect contract is still looking for you!

...and, Good luck to those awaiting word!

If I missed anything in my haste to get this post done, please let me know.

----------

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub ???, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
*jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member*
*mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member*
*goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member*
*Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member*
*Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member*
*PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
* Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member*


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23) – non-member
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30)


----------



## Budshark

Sorry about the pipe Mike.  Maybe a trip to Disney is in order...  

One correction to the list - valvzb contract is locked up in probate so the offer has been cancelled - they're off the list.

Chris


----------



## Delaware Mike

Dman67 said:


> Where can I find the GMAC DVC listings?  I've been checking TTS and ATimeshare.com frequently but haven't seen GMAC anywhere.
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread.



I'll send a PM.


----------



## Amy5000

Delaware Mike said:


> My apologies for being late with today's list, folks, but I'm living a chapter from The Book of Job today.  We experienced a pipe break during the night, and I've been tearing out drywall in order to find the break.



ok...now I don't feel so bad about getting ROFR'd.  

Seriously, that's the type of stuff that makes me crazy.  At least your DW might get a new powder room...


----------



## Mic

Ugh! I am STILL waiting to hear from Disney on ROFR! I have a "twin" to the contract that squidmo passed ROFR on 3/26. I am coming up on 2 weeks and it seems everyone else is finding out in record time! Oh, well, no news is good news...right? I am starting to think the worst, though. Is it possible that Disney will not let the contract pass because I am already a member, but with a different use year? Does anyone know if being a member or not helps in any way? Wish me luck, everyone! I guess it could be worse...I didn't have to tear out any walls while I'm waiting! Sorry about the leak, Mike. How many points is that gonna cost?


----------



## KristiKelly

Can anyone give me some advice?

DH & I are currently looking at a contract thru GMAC it is a 100 point SSR with all 100 '06 points banked and all '07 points coming in Oct.  The asking price is $82/pt. and closing is $425 = $8625.00.  

I asked GMAC agent about ROFR and she said that we could offer $84, that DVC does seem to be buying back alot under $82.  

What do you guys think.  Do you think DVC would buy back @ $82-84/pt.  How much should we offer? We really like having the '06 points avail.  

We currently have a 180 pt. SSR contract with 101 pts banked and 180 coming in June. This would give us 481 points as of Oct.  We are planning a Nov trip and possibly taking family so could really use the banked points.

Sorry so long but what are you thoughts, what should we offer?

Thanks


----------



## Dman67

KristiKelly said:


> Can anyone give me some advice?
> 
> DH & I are currently looking at a contract thru GMAC it is a 100 point SSR with all 100 '06 points banked and all '07 points coming in Oct.  The asking price is $82/pt. and closing is $425 = $8625.00.
> 
> I asked GMAC agent about ROFR and she said that we could offer $84, that DVC does seem to be buying back alot under $82.
> 
> What do you guys think.  Do you think DVC would buy back @ $82-84/pt.  How much should we offer? We really like having the '06 points avail.
> 
> We currently have a 180 pt. SSR contract with 101 pts banked and 180 coming in June. This would give us 481 points as of Oct.  We are planning a Nov trip and possibly taking family so could really use the banked points.
> 
> Sorry so long but what are you thoughts, what should we offer?
> 
> Thanks



Amy5000's SSR contract got ROFR'd at $82/point and mine passed at $84/point.  There's a lot of speculation about what will cause Disney to ROFR a contract.  It seems like the $84/point is a good price to get by ROFR.  If you offered $83/point it would be anybody's guess if it got ROFR'd.


----------



## Budshark

Interesting issue...  

The sellers are probably trying to move it quickly - and they know at a low price it WILL be bought quickly - by you or Disney.

$82 is VERY risky in my opinion for that contract.  I'd put it at 75% chance of ROFR.  For $100 or $200 more you can reduce that to about a 25% chance.

$83 seems safe, but still grey.  I'm assuming you are paying 07 MF, but not reimbursing for 06 right?  If you really like the contract, and it seems really good to me I'd go $84 (its only $100 more than $83) and buyer pays closing and MF.  Otherwise, it'll be a stressful 2-3 weeks.  I think $82 will be ROFR'd - almost certain.

Chris


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Dman67 said:


> Where can I find the GMAC DVC listings?  I've been checking TTS and ATimeshare.com frequently but haven't seen GMAC anywhere.
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread.



For what it's worth, I used Jackie Muenzner. I really liked her. No association with her other than I found two contracts via GMAC that met our needs. She was fantastic and very patient with my 101 questions! Ha! I flat out asked for all expenses up front and what the cost "out the door" would be and everything closed EXACTLY as Jackie had communicated. No surprises, GREAT service.

http://www.internationalgmac.com/hotdeals.jsp#Disney

Also, I had a friend purchase through TTS and had a great experience. Lastly, my SIL/BIL used **** ***** @ http://www.atimeshare.com/disney/. They were very pleased with their transaction as well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## KristiKelly

Thanks for the quick responses.  I'll talk to DH tonight.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Mic said:


> Ugh! I am STILL waiting to hear from Disney on ROFR! I have a "twin" to the contract that squidmo passed ROFR on 3/26. I am coming up on 2 weeks and it seems everyone else is finding out in record time! Oh, well, no news is good news...right? I am starting to think the worst, though. Is it possible that Disney will not let the contract pass because I am already a member, but with a different use year? Does anyone know if being a member or not helps in any way? Wish me luck, everyone! I guess it could be worse...I didn't have to tear out any walls while I'm waiting! Sorry about the leak, Mike. How many points is that gonna cost?



I'd be surprised if you didn't hear something very soon about your contract.

I removed a lot of drywall today...most of which wouldn't have to have been removed *IF* I had x-ray vision to see the darn leak!  The plummer just left after fixing it, and his part alone was equal to one year's MF!  (I'm in the wrong line of work!   )


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, fellow-DISers!  Here are this morning's updates. 

Good luck to those waiting!

Please pass along additions or corrections.


*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
*Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member*


*WAITING:*
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member
*Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member*


----------



## Dano2007

For the record, my submission date was 3/20.


----------



## bockegg

Hi. I wanted to let everyone know that I sent my closing papers in on Tuesday along with the check. I guess I should get my deed in the mail within 4 weeks.


----------



## Budshark

Just moving this up in the tree and hoping to hear good news from folks early this week!   

We haven't heard anything yet - nor do I expect to hear anything before the end of the week.  I'm really hoping we are in the next batch of updates whenever that is!   

Take care -
Chris


----------



## valvzb

Hi, add me to the list again!  31 points VWL, $88 a point, I pay closing. No points until 03/01/09. I'm paying cash for my June trip anyway so at least I'll have that to look forward to while I'm waiting for ROFR!


----------



## mattnday

I am so sad. The mods of this board gave up on my purchase from 12/06. honestly, so did I a few times. Despite their disbelief my contract has finally cleared ROFR and we will be the proud new owners of 240 Vero Beach Points at $55. Use year is Sep 2007. We are splitting closing cost and I will be paying 2007 mf's as we will be getting the 2007 points.


----------



## snappy

Congrats!!  What a price!!  How did you find that contract?


----------



## LisaS

mattnday said:


> I am so sad. The mods of this board gave up on my purchase from 12/06. honestly, so did I a few times. Despite their disbelief my contract has finally cleared ROFR and we will be the proud new owners of 240 Vero Beach Points at $55. Use year is Sep 2007. We are splitting closing cost and I will be paying 2007 mf's as we will be getting the 2007 points.


Wow! It has been so long since your last report on this saga that I had forgotten all about it.  Congratulations! I'm really happy for you and you certainly deserved to get this contract after everything you went through.


----------



## Budshark

We did it... We did it... We did it... HOORAY!!   (Oh Wait that's Dora!)

Just got the email - called the wife - and now I'll let you all know!  Disney WAIVED!  We are soooooo in to BWV!

I'm really happy with the price and the contract.  Another 2 months and we should be in the system.  Just have to see if there's a way to get a trip squeezed in this year ahead of the big trip for next year!

Thanks for all the support and good luck to the rest that are waiting!   

Chris


----------



## snappy

Great late Easter present, Budshark!!!!  Glad you did not have to wait til the end of the week!!!


----------



## Amy5000

mattnday said:


> I am so sad. The mods of this board gave up on my purchase from 12/06. honestly, so did I a few times. Despite their disbelief my contract has finally cleared ROFR and we will be the proud new owners of 240 Vero Beach Points at $55. Use year is Sep 2007. We are splitting closing cost and I will be paying 2007 mf's as we will be getting the 2007 points.



Congrats!!  Can I ask:  Why did ROFR take so long?  I was under the impression that Disney only had 30 days to exercise...am I wrong?

Thanks in advance and enjoy your happy dance....


----------



## Delaware Mike

mattnday said:


> I am so sad. The mods of this board gave up on my purchase from 12/06. honestly, so did I a few times. Despite their disbelief my contract has finally cleared ROFR and we will be the proud new owners of 240 Vero Beach Points at $55. Use year is Sep 2007. We are splitting closing cost and I will be paying 2007 mf's as we will be getting the 2007 points.



WOW!  I had to dig into the archives to retrieve your initial list, Matt!  Fantastic win for you!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## snappy

Ah, I looked back in this thread around December, Matt's contract was a charity thing on Ebay.

I guess there were some special issues, that does seem like a long time for ROFR.

Sounds like you were rewarded for being so patient.

Enjoy your contract, and Welcome home!!


----------



## mattnday

There are 2 full posts with the history. However, to make a long story short the charity was not recognized as the owner by DVD because they did not do the transfer paperwork originally. The seller took forever to get that whole mess straightened out and to get a waiver from Disney on the transfer to them. Once that took place it took a full 30 days to get the new waiver from DVD in regards to our transaction.


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
* mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & proud buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29) (the infamous eBay contract!  WOW!!!)*
* budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member


*WAITING:*
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
*Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9) – non-member*


----------



## Island Mouse

I just got an email from TTS that Disney is waiving their ROFR, so I passed!!!

Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, *Passed 4/9*)  non-member


----------



## mla973

Congrats to budshark and Island Mouse! Looks like we'll be heading to BWV soon!!! Welcome home!


----------



## snappy

Island Mouse said:


> I just got an email from TTS that Disney is waiving their ROFR, so I passed!!!
> 
> Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, *Passed 4/9*)  non-member




Congrats and welcome home!!!!


----------



## Budshark

Island Mouse said:


> I just got an email from TTS that Disney is waiving their ROFR, so I passed!!!
> 
> Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, *Passed 4/9*)  non-member




Congrats Mouse!  Good day for BWV buyers!  Now we just have to hear from MJ!

And good luck to everyone else waiting!   That list of waiters is sure getting small!

Chris


----------



## Slakk

mattnday said:


> There are 2 full posts with the history. However, to make a long story short the charity was not recognized as the owner by DVD because they did not do the transfer paperwork originally. The seller took forever to get that whole mess straightened out and to get a waiver from Disney on the transfer to them. Once that took place it took a full 30 days to get the new waiver from DVD in regards to our transaction.



Wow Matt - I followed your whole saga!  Glad things worked out for you!!!


----------



## Delaware Mike

mattnday said:


> There are 2 full posts with the history. However, to make a long story short the charity was not recognized as the owner by DVD because they did not do the transfer paperwork originally. The seller took forever to get that whole mess straightened out and to get a waiver from Disney on the transfer to them. Once that took place it took a full 30 days to get the new waiver from DVD in regards to our transaction.



Matt,

I gotta say, you're my hero by sticking it out with that contract.  You really got yourself a major win there.

I almost feel like I should put one of those legal notices along-side your posting in the ROFR list... Something like, "kids, you must have your parents permission before calling", or "professional DVCer driving on a closed course".   

Really, all kidding aside, I viewed this as great news for you!  Congratulations again!


----------



## bbangel

I passed!!!!!!!    Looks like they just cleared a bunch of us. What a great Easter present!
So happy. Can't stop dancing!


----------



## LisaS

Delaware Mike said:


> I almost feel like I should put one of those legal notices along-side your posting in the ROFR list... Something like, "kids, you must have your parents permission before calling", or "professional DVCer driving on a closed course".


I agree! I like the second one. Or how about "mattnday is a trained professional. Don't try this a home."


----------



## Budshark

bbangel said:


> I passed!!!!!!!    Looks like they just cleared a bunch of us. What a great Easter present!
> So happy. Can't stop dancing!



Great bbangel!  Welcome home (ok, well welcome home in about 6 weeks after closing and the computers are updated and...  )

Again - congrats to everyone, including those that tend to be slower than the rest of us (mattnday)!

Chris


----------



## Mickey Moose

Add us to the waiting list!    160 SSR (Sep) 06 & 07 pts. Buyer pays for closing and Reimburse seller 07 MF's.  $13,500 ($84.375/pt)  Went to ROFR on 4/4/07.  Currently non-members.


----------



## twinmom108

Count us in on the waiting list too! 
We are former DVC members who needed to sell our contracts at VWL, BCV & VB a few years ago.   Now we feel we're ready to take the plunge again. 

Our resale is:  100 VWL (DEC)  18 '06 points and all '07 points.  $86 per point.  Buyer pays closing and MF costs.
Contract sent for ROFR by TTS to Disney on 4/4/07.  
 I know Disney has up to 30 days to decide, but what has been the current usual timeframe to hear back with their decision?

Also I talked with one of the sales team at DVC today and she said that once ROFR is through it could take up to 90 days to get into their system on a resale.  After what I've read on these boards that doesn't sound right.  Can't wait to be a DVC member again! 

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## mikeandkarla

Budshark said:


> We did it... We did it... We did it... HOORAY!!   (Oh Wait that's Dora!)
> 
> Just got the email - called the wife - and now I'll let you all know!  Disney WAIVED!  We are soooooo in to BWV!
> 
> I'm really happy with the price and the contract.  Another 2 months and we should be in the system.  Just have to see if there's a way to get a trip squeezed in this year ahead of the big trip for next year!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and good luck to the rest that are waiting!
> 
> Chris



glad to hear it budshark.  Since we both live in St.Louis, a celebration may be in order.  I'm sure you know where we can get a nice cold one, right?


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-membe
*Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member*
* bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member*




*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member


*WAITING:*
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9) – non-member
*Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4) – non-member*
*twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-members*


----------



## Budshark

twinmom108 said:


> Count us in on the waiting list too!
> ...
> I know Disney has up to 30 days to decide, but what has been the current usual timeframe to hear back with their decision?
> 
> Also I talked with one of the sales team at DVC today and she said that once ROFR is through it could take up to 90 days to get into their system on a resale.  After what I've read on these boards that doesn't sound right.  Can't wait to be a DVC member again!
> 
> Disney Dreamin'
> Sharon



Based on the recent experiences its been less than 14 days (past performance is not indicative of future results.  Please talk to your broker before making financial decisions  )

Yes, it can take 90 days in the extreme to get in the system from ROFR waive.  With motivated parties, figure 3 weeks to get to closing.  Another 2 weeks to get into Disney's systems.  If anyone is not as "motivated" to return papers, if there are errors, etc. start tacking on days and weeks and it can stretch to 60-90 pretty quick.

Chris

P.S.   Congrats to you and Moose.  Good luck on getting through although you are both in the recent safe range so you should be safe (past performance is not indicative of future results.  Please talk to your broker before making financial decisions  )


----------



## Budshark

mikeandkarla said:


> glad to hear it budshark.  Since we both live in St.Louis, a celebration may be in order.  I'm sure you know where we can get a nice cold one, right?



 I'm up for it.  But no SABMiller or Molson-Coors - Ok?  

Chris


----------



## MJToast

Congrats to you Budshark!  We are still waiting to hear from our broker...I'm trying not to bug the poor lady, but I must admit that I'm really anxious to get an answer.  Didn't think I would be since our contract doesn't have any points til 2009.  Makes me think that maybe I should hope for ROFR and find a contract with current points...don't know if I can wait that long to go to my happy place : ( 

--Melissa


----------



## Dman67

This is great news that so many have recently passed ROFR.  Unfortunately it has probably bogged down the Timeshare Closing Service.  I haven't heard a peep from them regarding my closing doc.


----------



## snappy

I was afraid closing might get protracted.  Thank goodness we are staying on rented points this summer so I already have my reservation.  We decided to buy resale AFTER renting points, which kind of felt like throwing money away.  Now I am glad we have our summer reservation.  We'll be able to save the banked 06 points and the 07 into next year and be that much ahead.

I am still glad we did resale though.  DH was pretty adamant, he did not want AKV or SS.  Resale was the way to go, it was just a question of OKV or BW.  BW points 'll get ya OKV rooms a lot easier than the reverse.


----------



## Amy5000

You can add me to the waiting list:

Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 points, buyer reimburses all '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer and seller split closing costs ($425) (sub 4/10) – non-member

After getting ROFR'd last week, I'm back in the game!


----------



## snappy

Great contract, Amy! 

Creative use of getting the price above the probable ROFR level!!!  WTG!!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Amy5000

Thanks Snappy.  When all is said and done, adding in MF and 1/2 closing, I'm really pretty close to the Disney price.  (Maybe $4 to $6 less ppt).  But the difference for us is starting small and only going in for 100 pts.  

Now I just hope  this one gets through ROFR and closes....


----------



## mattnday

Thanks everyone for the kind words on our Vero Contract. We too are still surprised this is going to be a reality. Now the only question is do we keep our Saratoga contract or do we downsize to just the vero contract.

Any way it goes I am pretty certain it will be a very long time until we see another contract sell for under $60 let alone $55


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Sending everyone waiting extra pixie dust...
especially to you Amy!     

To everyone else who heard great news...WELCOME HOME!


----------



## BuzzQ

*BuzzQ...........400 BCV (Oct) 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF(sub 3/30, passed 4/9) non member *


----------



## mikeandkarla

BuzzQ said:


> *BuzzQ...........400 BCV (Oct) 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF(sub 3/30, passed 4/9) non member *



Hey BUZZ,
You have a ton of points ro use!  Wish I had that problem.  How much Per point did you pay?


----------



## Delaware Mike

Here's this morning's list.

Congratulations to BuzzQ on passing.  Care to share the per-point cost with those researching their offers?

Good luck Amy5000 with your contract.  I believe you might be positioned well enough for this go-round.

If there are any adds or corrections, please let me know.

------------------------------------------

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
*BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $???, 365 ‘05 pts, ‘400 06 banked, 400 ‘07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member


*WAITING:*
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30) - non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9) – non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
*Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10) – non-member*


----------



## twinmom108

Budshark said:


> Based on the recent experiences its been less than 14 days (past performance is not indicative of future results.  Please talk to your broker before making financial decisions  )
> 
> Yes, it can take 90 days in the extreme to get in the system from ROFR waive.  With motivated parties, figure 3 weeks to get to closing.  Another 2 weeks to get into Disney's systems.  If anyone is not as "motivated" to return papers, if there are errors, etc. start tacking on days and weeks and it can stretch to 60-90 pretty quick.
> 
> Chris
> 
> P.S.   Congrats to you and Moose.  Good luck on getting through although you are both in the recent safe range so you should be safe (past performance is not indicative of future results.  Please talk to your broker before making financial decisions  )




Chris thanks for the info.  I just got the email from TTS.  That was fast!  Just 7 days.  Disney WAIVED their ROFR!!!  Yeah, we're going to be DVC members again.  
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member

I just had to read the email one more time before submitting this post to make sure I read it right.


----------



## snappy

Congrats, Twinmom, and welcome home!!!

Mike, if you want to add the price pp to the list, the BCV contract BuzzQ bought was at $94, he has another thread on this board about it.

Thanks for your ongoing efforts with maintaining the list for all of us.


----------



## Budshark

twinmom108 said:


> Chris thanks for the info.  I just got the email from TTS.  That was fast!  Just 7 days.  Disney WAIVED their ROFR!!!  Yeah, we're going to be DVC members again.
> twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
> 
> I just had to read the email one more time before submitting this post to make sure I read it right.




Congrats!  That was fast.  They must have a new person running the show over there!  They are definitely pumping out quick lately!

Chris


----------



## snappy

Now if Timeshare Closing would just "pump out" those closing documents!!!
I am at 12 calendar days since ROFR.  I guess I need to chill.


----------



## Budshark

snappy said:


> Now if Timeshare Closing would just "pump out" those closing documents!!!
> I am at 12 calendar days since ROFR.  I guess I need to chill.



Uh oh... I feel an "Anyone gotten their Closing Docs (or not gotten) from the Timeshare Closing Services" thread coming on...  

Chris


----------



## BuzzQ

To all of you who have Emailed and asked what we paid per point, my entire deal is described under the thread "How did I do?, on page one of the Dis Board. We paid $94 per point. sorry I forgot to include that fact this was my first post. I tried to edit my entry but I cant figure it out. Also does anyone know how to get a Buzz lightyear icon for my posts?

Thanks


----------



## Delaware Mike

BuzzQ said:


> To all of you who have Emailed and asked what we paid per point, my entire deal is described under the thread "How did I do?, on page one of the Dis Board. We paid $94 per point. sorry I forgot to include that fact this was my first post. I tried to edit my entry but I cant figure it out. Also does anyone know how to get a Buzz lightyear icon for my posts?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for providing your information, BuzzQ, and welcome to the DIS!

I'll include your information in tomorrow's post.

...about that Buzz Lightyear icon...hmmmm, I guess someone else in-the-know will have to get that info to you.

Again, welcome to the DIS and welcome home!


----------



## Budshark

BuzzQ said:


> To all of you who have Emailed and asked what we paid per point, my entire deal is described under the thread "How did I do?, on page one of the Dis Board. We paid $94 per point. sorry I forgot to include that fact this was my first post. I tried to edit my entry but I cant figure it out. Also does anyone know how to get a Buzz lightyear icon for my posts?
> 
> Thanks



The Buzz icon - do you mean under your name like my SouthPark character - or do you mean in the signature at the bottom of your posts like the people who have the resorts they own, etc?

Chris


----------



## MJToast

Well, you can add us to the ROFR'd list.  Looks like $75 a point for BWV was too low even without points for 2 years! Like I mentioned, I didn't think that I could go that long without a trip to the world anyhow.  This gives us the opportunity to look for something with some points available this year.  I'll be back when we make a new offer!  

MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30 - ROFR 4/11) - non-member

--Melissa


----------



## snappy

Sorry about your contract being ROFR'd MJToast.  You sound like you have the right attitude though.

Hope the perfect BWV contract comes up for you soon!!


----------



## Delaware Mike

MJToast said:


> Well, you can add us to the ROFR'd list.  Looks like $75 a point for BWV was too low even without points for 2 years! Like I mentioned, I didn't think that I could go that long without a trip to the world anyhow.  This gives us the opportunity to look for something with some points available this year.  I'll be back when we make a new offer!
> 
> MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30 - ROFR 4/11) - non-member
> 
> --Melissa



Melissa,

I'm sorry your contract was ROFR'd, but another opportunity awaits you...and it's closer than you think!

Check your PMs...

(...and no, gang, it doesn't involve GMAC...)


----------



## BuzzQ

like your south park image


----------



## BuzzQ

Bud yes I would like a Buzz, the size of your character


----------



## squidmo

snappy-  I passed ROFR 3/26 (16 days ago) and just got my closing docs this afternoon from Timeshare Closing Services.   So hopefully you should get yours in the next 3-4 days too.


----------



## snappy

Squidmo, thanks so much for the update.  Good to hear it is running less than the "28 days" listed in the email TSS sent notifying me we passed ROFR.

I think I'll head out to the mailbox right now and see if I get lucky.


----------



## snappy

Oh well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## squidmo

Hello again, Snappy- my closing docs arrived by email attachment, so just keep an eye on your inbox.


----------



## snappy

Thanks again, Squidmo.  Everything else has been email, not sure why I thought the closing documents would be different.


----------



## MJToast

Delaware Mike said:


> Melissa,
> 
> I'm sorry your contract was ROFR'd, but another opportunity awaits you...and it's closer than you think!
> 
> Check your PMs...
> 
> (...and no, gang, it doesn't involve GMAC...)


Thanks for the info.  I cannot respond to your private message due to my low post count.  I think if we go for a contract with points this year, we'll go for 150 instead of 200.  Like I mentioned, we are not going to be able to take a big trip if any in 08, so I'm going to have to bank the majority of my points anyhow.  I saw a couple of 150 pt contracts on the TTS site that I think I'll look into.  Tks again! The members of this board have provided me with an invaluable learning experience on all the ins and outs of DVC Resales!

--M


----------



## Mickey Moose

Got the news today (4/11)! We are in  That was fast, only 7 days to get through ROFR.  I guess this next 2 weeks is gonna be long waitin for the closing paperwork.  160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4)  non-member


----------



## Budshark

Mickey Moose said:


> Got the news today (4/11)! We are in  That was fast, only 7 days to get through ROFR.  I guess this next 2 weeks is gonna be long waitin for the closing paperwork.  160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4)  non-member



Great - congrats!  Welcome home in about 6 weeks!!!   

Chris


----------



## Budshark

BuzzQ said:


> Bud yes I would like a Buzz, the size of your character



well, lets try this.  Here are 2 Buzz's I found- hopefully you like one of them.  What you need to do is right click the one you like and select Save Picture As... and save it to your computer (desktop, C: drive - somewhere you can find it again).

Then... after you've done that, while you are logged in to the board (where you can post replies), look at the top of the message board for a link called "User CP".  Once in User CP, on the left side click Edit Avatar.  At the bottom of the page that comes up, there is an area called Custom Avatar.  Make sure the button is selected to Use a Custom Avatar.  Click browse, and then select the file you saved earlier.  Last... click "Save Changes"  If all worked well the Buzz image should be under your name when you go back to your posts....

GOOD LUCK!
Chris


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning!

Congratulations to those passing, hang in there Melissa, and good luck to those still waiting.  Here's this morning's list:

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 ‘05 pts, ‘400 06 banked, 400 ‘07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
*twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member*
* Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member
* MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member*


*WAITING:*
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10) – non-member


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

In ROFR process now:
OKW for 230 points (October Use Year)  40 Banked points and 177 coming in October 07.  $75 a point. We pay all closing costs. We are non-members.

After reading through this thread, not sure if it will pass.  Looks like $76 might be the lowest for OKW.  Should hear within the next 12 days.  Keeping my fingers crossed (but I did see some other listings if I don't make it and now I know a little more)


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, and happy Friday!  (Thankfully, the weekend begins at the close of this business day!)

Here's this morning's list:

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 ‘05 pts, ‘400 06 banked, 400 ‘07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Mic -----------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27) – member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10) – non-member
*Family5LovesDisney –- 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12) – non-member*


----------



## Mic

After reading a few posts about how long the closing company was taking to send closing documents to a few people, I started really worrying about how long closing on a resale contract might actually take. I have called the Timeshare Store twice in the last 2 weeks to inquire about Disney's ROFR, and I was told both times that they were just waiting for word from Disney. I had the feeling I was "bothering" them, so I decided I would take their advice and just wait for a call from them. Today, I log onto my email account to find an email from Timeshare Closing services with 6 documents that need to be signed and returned by May 1 in order to close. Now I am REALLY confused! Does this mean I passed ROFR, or is this just part of the process while waiting for ROFR? Can anyone help? I really don't want to bother Jason again! Thanks!


----------



## staceyj2

I'm a new poster, but have been lurking since researching out first trip to WDW last February.  I should be entering ROFR soon, as we had our offer accepted and contracts sent the beginning of this week. Here's our contract:
150 OKW $77 pt. (DEC) 143 2006 pts. all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays CC and 2007 MF. I'll be crossing my fingers. I found a ton of great information on your board, so thanks!


----------



## chalee94

Mic said:


> Today, I log onto my email account to find an email from Timeshare Closing services with 6 documents that need to be signed and returned by May 1 in order to close. Now I am REALLY confused! Does this mean I passed ROFR, or is this just part of the process while waiting for ROFR? Can anyone help? I really don't want to bother Jason again! Thanks!



i checked and i got the 6 closing docs email a few weeks AFTER i passed ROFR, so i'm surprised...but it should mean you passed.  don't be afraid to send jason an email to confirm.


----------



## snappy

Mic said:


> After reading a few posts about how long the closing company was taking to send closing documents to a few people, I started really worrying about how long closing on a resale contract might actually take. I have called the Timeshare Store twice in the last 2 weeks to inquire about Disney's ROFR, and I was told both times that they were just waiting for word from Disney. I had the feeling I was "bothering" them, so I decided I would take their advice and just wait for a call from them. Today, I log onto my email account to find an email from Timeshare Closing services with 6 documents that need to be signed and returned by May 1 in order to close. Now I am REALLY confused! Does this mean I passed ROFR, or is this just part of the process while waiting for ROFR? Can anyone help? I really don't want to bother Jason again! Thanks!




You definitely passed ROFR, and it has probably been a while.  I received an email from one of TSS's admin assistants congratulating me that I passed on 3/30/07 late on a Friday evening, and got a call from my agent the next time he was in the office.

I still have not received my closing documents, but the email from the assistant said it might take up to 28 days before I would recieve them.

When were your documents submitted to Disney?

I had a different experience with my agent, Robert, he was very prompt in returning my emails and calls, he even responded to one of my emails from home withing 5 minutes of when I sent it.

I would definitely call/email your agent.  He is getting a fee for this, he should not be making you feel like you are bothering him, IMHO>


----------



## Mic

YAYYY!!! Add me to the "passed ROFR" list!!! Unfortunately, I don't know when I passed. I just called Jason at the Timeshare Store, and he confirmed that closing documents had been sent out, but he does not see a notification from Disney on ROFR. Oh, well, I should consider myself lucky...I skipped the whole "when will I get my documents?" stage of the process. I went straight from "Did I pass?" to "How fast can I fill these documents out?"!!! My birthday is May 2, so hopefully I'll close somewhere around then. My sister's birthday is July 2, and I hope to add her name to the contract as an associate for her birthday!! With 30 points, she and my nephew can go to Disney every other year for 5 nights in a studio. And if my husband was to give me, say, $2375 for my birthday, I could add another 25 points to that! I doubt that will happen, but a girl can dream!


----------



## snappy

Congrats, Mic, and welcome home!!

You surely were on a fast track!!!  I am jealous.  Today is 14 days since I was notified I passed ROFR.  I am checking my email for my documents alot.

How very generous of you sharing your points with your sister.  I hope you can do the add on soon so everyone can go!


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

Mmmmmmm  Jason is who I am also using at The Timeshare Store.  Our contract was only submitted to Disney three days ago.  He thinks we will hear back within 10 but who knows?! I sure hope we hear back soon.

CONGRATULATIONS On Making It through!  What a nice feeling that must be!


----------



## squidmo

Congratulations, Mic- I've been wondering what happened to your ROFR!

snappy- Mic had a "sister" contract to mine (I think they are from the same seller), so it's possible her closing docs got processed a little faster so that Timeshare Services could get the docs for both contracts to the seller around the same time.  I'm sure yours will come through soon!


----------



## MJToast

Okay, here we go again:

MJToast---150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member

This one is through TTS...keep your fingers crossed for us!

--Melissa


Okay, here we go again:

MJToast---150 BWV (Apr) $85, 07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & 08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member

This one is through TTS...keep your fingers crossed for us!

--Melissa


----------



## keliblue

MJToast said:


> Okay, here we go again:
> 
> MJToast---150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
> *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS
> This one is through TTS...keep your fingers crossed for us!
> 
> --Melissa
> 
> 
> Okay, here we go again:
> 
> MJToast---150 BWV (Apr) $85, 07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & 08 Points  *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
> 
> This one is through TTS...keep your fingers crossed for us!
> 
> --Melissa


 


How about a double dose of Pixie Dust


----------



## snappy

I think 2 150's is much better than 1 300.

Good contracts, good luck!!!


----------



## snappy

squidmo said:


> Congratulations, Mic- I've been wondering what happened to your ROFR!
> 
> snappy- Mic had a "sister" contract to mine (I think they are from the same seller), so it's possible her closing docs got processed a little faster so that Timeshare Services could get the docs for both contracts to the seller around the same time.  I'm sure yours will come through soon!



Sound logical to me, squidmo.

sisters like to stick together. . .


----------



## Mic

Thanks everyone! It does feel good to know something! For anyone who did not read my post last month about why I wanted to purchase a smaller contract, here it is in a nutshell. I have made several reservations for my sister to join us over the last 7 years, and she always cancels last minute, so I end up with holding points. I am sitting on 208 right now from last Christmas/New Year's trip. Anyway, my husband has said I am no longer allowed to make reservations for my sister with our points, so I started looking for a small contract to put in my name alone, that I could add her name to, BUT ONLY AS AN ASSOCIATE(thanks to the excellent advice I received here). By adding her as an associate, she is allowed to book reservations, but her name is not on the deed, and she is not privy to DVC discounts, etc. At some point, I would like to put the contract in my nephew's name,(but he is only 5 right now). I wanted a small contract for 2 reasons: I really can't afford anything more, and I can only have these 30 points tied up in reservations that may get cancelled. And trust me, I won't hesitate to use the points myself if they go into holding! Now that I think about it, adding on to this contract may not be a good idea right now! It just seems so natural to add-on as soon as you close...everyone else is always talking about doing just that!

Squidmo---Thanks for everything! If I remember correctly, there were 3 30-point contracts with the same use year(Oct.). I wonder who "adopted" our other sister? 

snappy---hang in there! Going the resale route definitely requires patience! I doubt I will EVER do this again. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## MJToast

Sorry about the doublepost there...it's only one 150 pt contract.  Thanks for the pixies!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good evening, folks!

I'll be away all day tomorrow, so I thought I'd post tomorrow morning's list tonight.  Possibly someone will "go shopping" on Saturday and might appreciate having this information...

Congratulation, Mic...and good luck to Stacyj2, MJToast and everyone still waiting!

------------------------------------------------

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16) – member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 ’05 banked points, all ’06 pts & all coming ‘07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???) – Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19) – non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked ’05 pts, all ’06 & ’07 pts, (sub ???) – member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29) – Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 1/26) – member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???) – Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 ’06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???) – non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05) – member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 ‘05 pts, ‘400 06 banked, 400 ‘07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
*Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13) – member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4) – non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10) – non-member
Family5LovesDisney –- 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12) – non-member
*Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13) – non-member*
* MJToast---150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member*


----------



## Slakk

snappy said:


> You definitely passed ROFR, and it has probably been a while.  I received an email from one of TSS's admin assistants congratulating me that I passed on 3/30/07 late on a Friday evening, and got a call from my agent the next time he was in the office.
> 
> I still have not received my closing documents, but the email from the assistant said it might take up to 28 days before I would recieve them.
> 
> When were your documents submitted to Disney?
> 
> I had a different experience with my agent, Robert, he was very prompt in returning my emails and calls, he even responded to one of my emails from home withing 5 minutes of when I sent it.
> 
> I would definitely call/email your agent.  He is getting a fee for this, he should not be making you feel like you are bothering him, IMHO>




Well then I guess this means mine passed too!  I sold 160 SSR points for $84  point.  We got the closing docs today via e-mail today


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Disneyaholicraquel---45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 points '07  & 45 points '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10) - Non-member

I wanted to start off with a small contract to make sure I liked it.


----------



## snappy

Good luck on ROFR, DisneyaholiRaquel!!

Still waiting on Timeshare Closing for my closing documents.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

snappy said:


> Good luck on ROFR, DisneyaholiRaquel!!
> 
> Still waiting on Timeshare Closing for my closing documents.



Thanks, I'm pretty excited....


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4)  non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13)  non-member
MJToast---150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
*Disneyaholicraquel ------ 45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 points '07 & 45 points '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10) - Non-member*


----------



## Dman67

Has anyone that passed ROFR on the week of 04/02 received their closing docs yet?  I inquired this morning and was told it would be probably at least two more weeks until I recieved them.  Man this is taking way too long!  I'm going crazy waiting!!!


----------



## Cambridge

I passed ROFR on 4/2, and I am still waiting as well.  The process seems like it takes forever.  I am sure it will be here before you know it, hang on in there.  We will probably get the papers around the same time.  I have been stalking my computer everyday, but no word as yet.


----------



## snappy

I was told we passed ROFR on 3/30, so I am basically in the same group as you guys.  Two more weeks. . . seems pretty long to me, I hope they are over estimating it so we will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jedijill

I passed ROFR on 3/19 and got my closing docs on 4/9.  I returned them on 4/12 and am still waiting on the sellers to send their docs so we can close.....I can't wait to get in the system so I can plan my October birthday trip not to mention get my AP discount for my trip on 4/27!

Hang in there...your docs will come soon!

Jill in KC


----------



## nuts

jedijill said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/19 and got my closing docs on 4/9.  I returned them on 4/12 and am still waiting on the sellers to send their docs so we can close.....I can't wait to get in the system so I can plan my October birthday trip not to mention get my AP discount for my trip on 4/27!
> 
> Hang in there...your docs will come soon!
> 
> Jill in KC



I hope you make in quickly. October is filling up quickly


----------



## mla973

We heard back on 4/2, and have not received closing documents yet either.


----------



## eshaffer

Hi,

I just received confirmation that I made it thru ROFR, so you can add the following to your list:

eshaffer -- 150 BWV (August) $82, 07 (109 + 7 banked '06) & all 08 Points.  Buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 points.  Submitted to ROFR on 4/5.  Passed ROFR on 4/13. - Non-Member.

Purchased thru TTS


----------



## Mickey Moose

Got the good news on ROFR on 4/4..............still waiting


----------



## Delaware Mike

Just made my annual contribution to the U. S. Treasury... Do you know where your money is ???  

Here's this morning's list:

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
*eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - Non-Member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4)  non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 points '07 & 45 points '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10) - Non-member


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

Sure, I know where my money is.............my refund is just waiting to pay for this DVC Membership if I pass ROFR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waseller77

I received word that we passed ROFR on 4/3 and got my closing docs on 4/13.  Hopefully you all will get yours soon - I know the waiting is frustrating!


----------



## snappy

Thanks for giving your details, Waseller.  Sounds better than 2-3 more weeks!!


----------



## Dman67

Waseller77 said:


> I received word that we passed ROFR on 4/3 and got my closing docs on 4/13.  Hopefully you all will get yours soon - I know the waiting is frustrating!



Wow!  That was fast!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that the closing doc will come in this week.  The DW, DD & I are headed to SSR next week for 4 days on some rented points.  I couldn't stand the wait and wanted to enjoy the "DVC Good Life" now.  I'd hate for the docs to sit in my email inbox for a week while I'm lounging pool side or hangin' with Mickey.


----------



## snappy

Dman67 said:


> Wow!  That was fast!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that the closing doc will come in this week.  The DW, DD & I are headed to SSR next week for 4 days on some rented points.  I couldn't stand the wait and wanted to enjoy the "DVC Good Life" now.  I'd hate for the docs to sit in my email inbox for a week while I'm lounging pool side or hangin' with Mickey.



Ha, we are going on rented points too, in July. I am thinking we will have something by the end of the week.


----------



## Slakk

Family5LovesDisney said:


> Sure, I know where my money is.............my refund is just waiting to pay for this DVC Membership if I pass ROFR!!!!!!!!!!



Refund...what is a REFUND????


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

Slakk said:


> Refund...what is a REFUND????


  Well, my DH Says it's because I am letting Uncle Sam have fun with our money for a year, interest free.   
To me, it's an easy way to save or else I would spend it all!  Then I couldn't purchase a DVC Timeshare!


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

*Disneyaholicraquel ------ 45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 points '07 & 45 points '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10) - Non-member*

It's mine...received notice 4/18 passed ROFR...please update list


----------



## MJToast

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> *Disneyaholicraquel ------ 45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 points '07 & 45 points '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10) - Non-member*
> 
> It's mine...received notice 4/18 passed ROFR...please update list


Congrats Disneyaholicraquel!

Wow...that is fast.  My contract was submitted on 4/13...maybe I'll hear something by Friday??? I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

--Melissa


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

Today is Day 9 for my contract........still waiting!  I hope it doesn't take the full 30 days.  YIKES!


----------



## valvzb

TSS just notified me that Disney waived ROFR on my contract!  Yay!


----------



## snappy

Congrats and welcome home, valvzb and disneyaholicraquel!!!!


----------



## keliblue

Today is going to be a good day... I can feel it !!  Good luck everyone


----------



## MemphisTN

Please add us to the waiting list.

150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked points, all '06 and '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, Submitted 4/18


----------



## Delaware Mike

Slakk said:


> Refund...what is a REFUND????



It's something other people get.... 

(I'm waiting to see if anyone else gets word today before uploading today's list...)


----------



## snappy

MemphisTN said:


> Please add us to the waiting list.
> 
> 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked points, all '06 and '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, Submitted 4/18




Greatloaded contract!!  Good job!!!


----------



## WEHAVEM

Please add us to the waiting list.

60 OKW (FEB) $88, 52 "06" banked points, all "07", buyer pays closing and '07 MF, Submitted 4/18


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
*Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member*
*Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
*MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18)  non-member*
*WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (FEB) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (Sub 4/18)  non-member*


----------



## Amy5000

We got the good news today!!   

Disney waived.  If this actually closes I'll be really glad that Disney ROFR'd our first contract as this one is much better for us!!    Yeah!!  Here's the info:


Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/18)  non-member


----------



## snappy

Super news, Amy.  

Congrats are in order!!!


----------



## MemphisTN

Thanks Snappy.  We are excited about possibly getting this contract.  We had made an offer on another contract with no points other than the current year, and the least they would go was 86 a point.  I told Jason at TTS that I would think about it and then he sent this out in the daily listings.  So basically we got a larger contract (10 more points) and it had 2005 and 2006 points for the same price per point.


----------



## eaglerock

MemphisTN said:


> Thanks Snappy.  We are excited about possibly getting this contract.  We had made an offer on another contract with no points other than the current year, and the least they would go was 86 a point.  I told Jason at TTS that I would think about it and then he sent this out in the daily listings.  So basically we got a larger contract (10 more points) and it had 2005 and 2006 points for the same price per point.



Can you explain to me how 05 points would currently be avaialble on a resale contract?  Are the 05 points banked into 06 year? 

I assume the 06 points are considered current points that are still active assuming the use year/month has not occurred.  

07 points would then become available at the use year/month>

I have been watching the resale posts and I am considering buying my 1st contract.

Thanks

Eaglerock

Also, i see some resale contracts referring to points in "Hold Status"  What is this?

Eagleroack


----------



## MemphisTN

Eaglerock

The 2005 points were banked into the 2006 pool and have to be used before December 2007 or we lose them.  The 2006 points are current year and the 2007 points will be available in December 2007.

I used Jason at the TTS and he was pretty helpful.  If you haven't spoken to anyone yet I would recommend him.  I asked him several questions over several weeks, before we were ready and found something we wanted.  He was very helpful and always responded to my emails in a timely manner.


----------



## MJToast

Eaglerock,

I recently inquired about a contract with Hold Status points.  These are points that were in reservation mode and cancelled less than 30 days before the reservation date.  Those points go on Hold Status and can only be booked 60 days in advance to your new reservation date.  There were two similar contracts on TTS, one with On Hold points and one with banked points.  We went for the one with the banked points to give us more flexibility in booking.  Hope this helps.

Melissa


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
CR88 ---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays '06 MFs, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs, can't close until Feb (sub 12/21, passed 1/8) - non-member
korbbec -------------- 50 OKW (???) $85, all '06 & '07 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/8)
WendyinNC ----------- 175 BWV (Feb) $84, all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/2, passed 1/8)
alldiz -------------- 150 VWL (Apr) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 12/28, passed 1/8) - non-member 
tkillini99 ---------- 160 SSR (Feb) $83, 10 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MFs (passed 1/15) - non-member
lexib --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $83, all '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/5, passed 1/15) - non-member
gofenmom ------------ 400 OKW (Apr) $78, 46 pts to be used by 4/1/07, 400 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming (passed 1/15)
Stageman ------------ 121 SSR (Aug) $82, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
jermpi -------------- 150 OKW (Apr) $76, 41 '07 pts coming, 150 '08 pts coming (sub 1/8, passed 1/16) - non-member
newcomer52 ----------- 50 VWL (Aug) $90, 5pts from '06 & all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/12, passed 1/24) - non-member
KristineN ----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $86, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MFs (sub 1/13) - member
Buckeye Fan (SIL) --- 150 OKW (Dec) $78, all '05, '06, and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/16)  member
keliblue ------------ 100 VWL (Sep) $90, 26 '05 pts and all '06 pts currently available, all '07 pts coming (sub 1/16) - non-member
jedspad ------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $85, 196 05 banked points, all 06 pts & all coming 07 (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 270 SSR (Aug) $84, 217 '06 pts and all '07 pts coming, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
Buckeye Fan --------- 120 SSR (Aug) $84, 120 '05 pts, all '06 & '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 1/16) - non-member
bmoncher ------------  25 OKW (Oct) $79, 25 banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, unknown closing and MF (sub ???)  Assumed non-member
turk083 ------------- 197 BWV (Apr) $87, all '06 & '07 points, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (sub ???, passed ROFR 2-2)  non-member
worldvillagrs ------- 200 BWV (Dec) $85, all '06, '07 pts, Buyer pays all closing costs and '07 fees, (sub 1/19)  non-member 
dunnhorn ------------ 125 SSR (Sep) $86, all banked 05 pts, all 06 & 07 pts, (sub ???)  member
CBork1 -------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ???)- non-member
KingOMiami ---------- 50  VWL (Aug) $90, 32 '06 pts, 3 borrowed pts from '07 & 47 pts due (sub 1/29)  Assumed non-member
Joe EpcotRocks ------ 100 BWV (Mar) $84, 0 banked or borrowed pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 1/26)  member
Sam888 -------------- 125 ??? (Oct) $88, all of 2005 (banked), 2006 and 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???)  Non-member
jimz ----------------  50 BCV (Dec) $97, 5 06 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? pays MF, (sub ???)  non-member
jejojual ------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $83, ??? (sub 2/05)  member
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
*Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (FEB) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (Sub 4/18)  non-member


----------



## Amy5000

snappy said:


> Super news, Amy.
> 
> Congrats are in order!!!



Thanks Snappy!  I'm happy but I'm nervous to celebrate too much b/c I want this to close.  

I'm wondering if Coach81 has heard yet.  We got ROFR'd on the same day last time and he resubmitted a contract the next day after I did.


----------



## Delaware Mike

Amy5000 said:


> Thanks Snappy!  I'm happy but I'm nervous to celebrate too much b/c I want this to close.
> 
> I'm wondering if Coach81 has heard yet.  We got ROFR'd on the same day last time and he resubmitted a contract the next day after I did.



He and I were exchanging PMs for a while, so I just sent another to see how he's doing.

Oh, Amy, by the way, good on ya!!!  Congratulations on your contract!  Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## Amy5000

Thanks Mike.  And I'll take this moment to say:  Thanks for maintaining this list.  It's so helpful for everyone who's in the market!!  It's really the stuff we need to see before diving in!!


----------



## Squidrific

It also helpful for those of us on the Disney waitlist.  When a contract gets ROFR by Disney, although bad for the resale buyer, it is good for us.


----------



## usewickhouse

What is the year end use at the new AKLV?  Is is the same as SSR?  Thanks!


----------



## pmso2

Hi everyone,

We received word today that we closed on our contract(150 pts SSR) 

For those waiting I thought this timeline might be helpful.   We sent our sales paperwork to the TTS on 03/24/07, passed ROFR on 04/02/07, received our closing documents via email on 04/12/07, and closed today 04/19/07.

Good luck to all of you that are waiting.


----------



## Cambridge

It seems like forever.  I ROFR also on 4/2.  Have not received any word as yet.  Gosh,  maybe I am being too impatient.


----------



## Dman67

pmso2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We received word today that we closed on our contract(150 pts SSR)
> 
> For those waiting I thought this timeline might be helpful.   We sent our sales paperwork to the TTS on 03/24/07, passed ROFR on 04/02/07, received our closing documents via email on 04/12/07, and closed today 04/19/07.
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting.



Wow that is awesome!  Congrats!

Interestingly, you passed ROFR on the same day we did but we haven't heard a peep about closing other then it will be a couple of more weeks.  I wonder why yours went through so fast and the rest of us are still waiting on closing docs?  The waiting is such a "buzz kill".


----------



## snappy

pmso2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We received word today that we closed on our contract(150 pts SSR)
> 
> For those waiting I thought this timeline might be helpful.   We sent our sales paperwork to the TTS on 03/24/07, passed ROFR on 04/02/07, received our closing documents via email on 04/12/07, and closed today 04/19/07.
> 
> Good luck to all of you that are waiting.



This has to be a record.

We received out closing documents via email this am.  I'll let you know when we close, but I assume it will be around 5/10/07 from previous info. Not near as fast as pmso2, it took 3 full weeks from we were notified we passed ROFR to receipt of the documents.


----------



## MrBill64

Hopefully we will be joining the Disney family shortly as we had our offer accepted for a resale at BWV and are now in the ROFR stage of our first contract.  Here are the details:
100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, non member.

Thanks to this board and especially this thread for all the info that was gathered in our purchase process.

Bill


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning!

Ive removed submissions prior to February due to post length.  If additional detail is needed please refer to the previous lists, the last one being found on page 239.  Thank you.

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (FEB) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (Sub 4/18)  non-member
*MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member*


----------



## Dman67

snappy said:


> We received out closing documents via email this am.  I'll let you know when we close, but I assume it will be around 5/10/07 from previous info. Not near as fast as pmso2, it took 3 full weeks from we were notified we passed ROFR to receipt of the documents.



Congrats Snappy on finally getting your closing docs.  Still haven't seen ours!


----------



## snappy

Spreading some pixie dust your way!!!


----------



## Budshark

Dman67 said:


> Congrats Snappy on finally getting your closing docs.  Still haven't seen ours!



We are still waiting on closing docs too - but we're about a week behind you  

On another note - sorry we've been so quiet lately - I was out of town in Merrimack, NH (and yes, it was very very wet)...

Soo... 1 big congratulations to all those that pass ROFR, good luck to those that are waiting, and an extra big congrats to those that closed!   

Chris


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

Found out today that we passed!  

Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10)  non-member


----------



## snappy

That was fast!!!   Congrats and welcome home!!

Like that contract, BTW!!!


----------



## Family5LovesDisney

snappy said:


> That was fast!!!   Congrats and welcome home!!
> 
> Like that contract, BTW!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cambridge

Congrats Snappy, I got my closing documents today as well.  To all those waiting, it will be anyday now.


----------



## snappy

Congrats, Cambridge.

Now to go get the $$$$.


----------



## staceyj2

We just found out we passed ROFR. That was record time! Submitted on Monday (16th), received the ok today (20th).  Here are the details:

150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13)  non-member

Our agent said we should have documents in 2-3 weeks. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## MainStreetMouse

staceyj2 said:


> We just found out we passed ROFR. That was record time! Submitted on Monday (16th), received the ok today (20th).  Here are the details:
> 
> 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13) – non-member
> 
> Our agent said we should have documents in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



That is great news.

Ours was sent in on the 12th of April and we are still waiting. I was hoping to hear something today but looks like it will be next week sometime now.

210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing  – non-member


Gary


----------



## Dman67

Hi gang!  Just wanted to let everyone know that we got our closing docs this afternoon.  I guess the old saying holds true..._the squeeky wheel always gets the oil._  I grumbled enough about the wait that they must've heard me and got those papers right out to me.  Can't wait to sign, seal and deliver them so we can get on with the business of planning our first DVC vacation.


----------



## ladiblu

Hello 
I just got mine today, took about 2 weeks.  Yeah!


----------



## snappy

The closing folks have been busy, Huh?

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## WEHAVEM

It's a VERY MAGICAL DAY!!!!!  We just got notified that we passed ROFR, submitted on 4/18.

60 OKW (FEB) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF, (Sub 4/18)  non-member


----------



## Chiliman

Just found out we passed!   Docs were just sent to Disney on the 13th - that was fast!  We just have to wait for our closing docs now.  We put this off and rented for so long...can't wait to go as official DVC owners!!!!


----------



## priley88

Hello Everyone,
I just want to say Hi I am new to dis but I ve been reading all the threads for weeks try to figure out where I wanted to buy. I put a contract in on Tuesday 4/17 for VWL for Sept UY 100 pts at 86 a pt 07 pt aval in Sept I Payed MF and closing. Jaki sent it to disney Wed and in 3 days it passed. I am soooooo excited  I just wanted to post this so you can put it on your list. 

Pam       Yea Me!!!!!!!!!!!
I own Disney It's my Birthday.


----------



## Coach81

Just got the email today, we cleared ROFR  

Wife and I are ecstatic!!!

Thanks for all the help on these boards...


----------



## MJToast

Very Excited to report that we also passed ROFR today:

MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Available, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13 - Passed 4/20) - Non-member

We're planning a trip "home" in February 08 and can't wait to stay at BWV for the first time!  If I could only figure out how to put a dancing banana in my email, I'd be all set : )

--Melissa


----------



## bababear_50

Holly Molly---wow congratulations everyone --I'm so happy for you all!
Way to GO!


----------



## Delaware Mike

Wow, am I ever gonna be busy with the list tomorrow morning!

Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## MemphisTN

Please move us to the Passed list.  We submitted on Wednesday 4/18 and I got an email this evening (Friday 4/20) saying Disney waived ROFR

BWV (DEC) 150 pts $86, 76 2005 points, all '06 and '07 points, buyer pays closing and 2007 fees, Submitted 4/18 and passed 4/20


----------



## snappy

Wow!!

What a great day!!

Must be an all time record!!

Congrats to all!!!

Hope you get a good night's sleep, Mike!!!


----------



## MainStreetMouse

Update:

Just got word that Disney waived ROFR today. We are coming home.  

210 BCV (Mar) $92, 8 ’07 pts, buyer pays all closing cost – non-member

Gary


----------



## Delaware Mike

Congratulations and Welcome Home to everyone passing yesterday!  ...and good luck to MrBill64 too!

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 ‘05 pts, ‘400 06 banked, 400 ‘07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13) – member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 ’07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18) – non-member
*Family5LovesDisney –- 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20) – non-member*
*Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) – non-member*
*WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20) – non-member*
*priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all ’07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20) – non-member*
*Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20) – non-member*
*MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Points Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member*
*MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20) – non-member*
*MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20) – non-member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member


----------



## MainStreetMouse

You had a busy morning Mike.

Thanks for updating the list so fast.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## twinmom108

WOW!!  Congratulations to all of you who passed ROFR!!  They must have been working triple time to get those through so fast.  Wonder if they had a quota to reach by a deadline. 

I hope they are just as fast with the closing documents.  We passed ROFR on 4/11 and I did want to close soon enough to be able to do an add on at AKV and be able to book when AKV comes available to do ressies on May 16th.  I don't know if it's going to work out or not.  I know it will be close.

Who else is hoping to book AKV on May 16 and what month are you hoping to get a ressie for?  I'm hoping to book the second week of October this year.

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## sedler809

We put in an offer for 150 point resale on boardwalk at the beginning of april or late march. was notified yesterday that disney is  waiving their right to purchase.  The resale is officially ours when we sign final docs. and pay remaining balance. They said this should take place in about 28 days. We paid $87 per point and seller agreed to pay half of this years annual dues. The contract carried over 300 points.(150 banked from 2006.). Our use year is October.  All in all, I must say that this has been a very pleasurable experience so far. Looking forward to DVC membership.

Steve Edler


----------



## sz9144

we were ROFR'd about 3 mos ago, we were trying to sell SSR pts and DVC exercised ROFR- it took over 2 mos to close!  and once dvc rofr'd the contract- timeshare store stopped answering our emails- I guess even tho they'd be receiving their 10% from the sale we no longer counted as a client since we'd been rofr'd.   

the true sign of an agency's professionalism is how they handle ALL situations and clients- not just the ones that go their way.   

well at least the DVC monkey is off our back with the sale.  good luck to all those waiting for rofr.


----------



## heather360

Add me to the list too.

110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts & 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member

Let's hope the closing goes as quickly.


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20)  non-member
*sedler809 ----------- 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked 06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20)  non-member*
*heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts, 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member*


*ROFR'D:* 
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member


----------



## BWV Dreamin

If you pay the average price that has made it thru ROFR, then you will be ok. It is when some try to gamble, most don't get thru. However, I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## tkk8602DVC

We passed ROFR - notified Friday 4/20/2007 - very quick turnaround time (1 week response)!

200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 points currently available and 200 points coming on 2/1/08.  Can close 7/7/07.  non-member


----------



## CarolA

I have points I am selling waiting on ROFR.

Selling 50 SSR at $85 a point, June use year.  No current year points remain all 50 arrive June 07.   Buyer pays closing costs.  Seller pays 06 use year maintenance fees.


Listed Saturday at 2 pm.   Sold immediately.


----------



## Amy5000

CarolA said:


> I have points I am selling waiting on ROFR.
> 
> Selling 50 SSR at $85 a point, June use year.  No current year points remain all 50 arrive June 07.   Buyer pays closing costs.  Seller pays 06 use year maintenance fees.
> 
> 
> Listed Saturday at 2 pm.   Sold immediately.



Carol:  I saw that listing come in this Saturday and tried to talk my Dad into it.  It's impressive that smaller contracts sell so fast that they can sell in so quickly on a Saturday!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

CarolA said:


> I have points I am selling waiting on ROFR.
> 
> Selling 50 SSR at $85 a point, June use year.  No current year points remain all 50 arrive June 07.   Buyer pays closing costs.  Seller pays 06 use year maintenance fees.
> 
> 
> Listed Saturday at 2 pm.   Sold immediately.



Good for you, since you do so much for us! 
Chris


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20)  non-member
sedler809 ----------- 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked 06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20)  non-member
heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts, 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member
*tkk8602DVC ----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 pts currently avail & 200 08 pts coming. Can close 7/7/07. ??? pays closing (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member
*CarolA (seller) -----  50 SSR (Jun) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 06 MF (sub 4/21)  member (seller)*


----------



## DisDreamerKJ

Hi,

Please add us to the list.  150 SSR, $84, Oct UY, 150 '06 banked, 150 coming in Oct 07, buyer pays closing and prorated MF (seller paying $150) .  Submitted to Disney on 4/5, Passed 4/16.  Should close in about 3 weeks.  How exciting!  Thanks to everyone who shares info here - it's an invaluable resource and a great community.


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20)  non-member
sedler809 ----------- 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked 06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20)  non-member
heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts, 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member
tkk8602DVC ----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 pts currently avail & 200 08 pts coming. Can close 7/7/07. ??? pays closing (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
*DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Oct) $84, 150 06 banked pts & 150 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated MF (sub 4/5, pass 4/16) non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member
CarolA (seller) -----  50 SSR (Jun) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 06 MF (sub 4/21)  member (seller)


----------



## Delaware Mike

Good morning, fellow-DISers!

In about (look down) that many days, I'll leave for a much needed two-week vacation to celebrate the anniversary of my 29th birthday.  The DW is taking me away to a place where my cellphone won't work, where there isn't a fax machine, where the office number does not ring incessantly, and where there isn't easy (nor cheap) access to the internet.

Is someone willing to take the responsibility to update the list while I'm away?

If interested, please send a PM.  I'll respond and we can talk about things...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## buckysinnTheHouse

First i want to Thank all of you who respond to all of these questions..It has helped My family Take the plunge and Buy DVC...200 BWV 85$  April-134 06 Points 189 07 Points and all 08 Buyer pays closing and 07 MF Submitted to Disney 4/24 Waiting On ROFR non-member....We are so excited and cant wait to hear that First Welcome Home....


----------



## bababear_50

Hey Mike --I'd offer to help but you'd only come back to 
  

However I wanted to wish you and DW a great holiday  
thanks for all your hard work 
Hugs Mel


----------



## lecanarddonald

Just got the email saying the Mouse waived ROFR, so 250 BCV points (April use year) are coming my way soon I hope.  Price $88 per point (pretty good for beach club) so come October my wife and I will be entertaining her best friend and her four kids at the beach!!! And enough points left over for the two of us to go in Jan!! Woo hoo


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF, (sub 2/05) – non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 ’05 all ’06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02) – assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 ’05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14) – non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 ’06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur’07 MF (sub 2/12) – non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01) – member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20) – members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 ’05 banked pts, all ‘06 and ’07 pts coming (sub 1/31) – member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 ’06 pts, all ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29) – member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 ’07 pts (150 + 68 banksed ’06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???) – assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked ’06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05) – non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 ’07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22) – member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23) – non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12) – non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02) – member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 ’06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all ’07 & ’08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all ’07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all ‘07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked ’06 pts, all ‘07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ‘07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19) – non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 ’07 pts & 150 ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19) – non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19) – member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 ’07 pts & all ’08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19) – non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked ’06 pts & ’07 ’08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 ’07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20) – member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19) – member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all ’06 & ’07 pts, Seller pays closing and ’06 MF, buyer pays ’07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20) – non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, ‘07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22) – member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22) – member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23) – non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked ’06 pt & 150 ’07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26) – non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 ’06 pts & 165 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30) – non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked ’06 & all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30) – non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30) – member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31) – non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 ’07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6) – assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2) – non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all ’07 and ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2) – non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all ’08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3) – non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 ’05 pts & all ’06 and ’07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2) – non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3) – member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9) – non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 ‘05 pts, ‘400 06 banked, 400 ‘07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all ’06 & ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11) – non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked ’06 & all ’07 and ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13) – member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 ’07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18) – non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18) – non-member
Family5LovesDisney –- 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20) – non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) – non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20) – non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all ’07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all ‘07 & ‘08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20) – non-member
MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20) – non-member
sedler809 ----------- 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked ’06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20) – non-member
heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 ‘06pts, 34 ‘06pts in "hold' status, all ‘07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member
tkk8602DVC ----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 pts currently avail & 200 ’08 pts coming. Can close 7/7/07. ??? pays closing (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) – non-member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Oct) $84, 150 ’06 banked pts & 150 ’07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated MF (sub 4/5, pass 4/16) non-member
*Lecannarddonald ----- 250 BCV (Apr) $88, ???, ???, (sub ?, pass 4/25) – non-member*


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member
CarolA (seller) -----  50 SSR (Jun) $85, all ’07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays ’06 MF (sub 4/21) – member (seller)
*BuckysinnThe House – 200 BWV (Apr) $85, ‘06 Pts, 189 ‘07 Pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ‘07 MF (Sub 4/24) - non-member*


----------



## snappy

We closed today, just got an email from TCS!!!

I wonder how long it will take me to get in the system, the full 10 days stipulated?

Not bad, sales agreement went out 3/15 and closed 4/26.

I will say I am a little anxious that all the points will be there based on the other thread here.

But I am DEFINITELY not going to let it ruin my day!!

I am also celebrating going to the New Orleans Jazz Fest tomorrow with my DH and one of my New Orleans friendsch Van Morrison. It is shaping up to be a beautiful weekend every which way.


----------



## Delaware Mike

snappy said:


> We closed today, just got an email from TCS!!!
> 
> I wonder how long it will take me to get in the system, the full 10 days stipulated?
> 
> Not bad, sales agreement went out 3/15 and closed 4/26.
> 
> I will say I am a little anxious that all the points will be there based on the other thread here.
> 
> But I am DEFINITELY not going to let it ruin my day!!
> 
> I am also celebrating going to the New Orleans Jazz Fest tomorrow with my DH and one of my New Orleans friendsch Van Morrison. It is shaping up to be a beautiful weekend every which way.



Hi'ya Snappy!

Congratulations on closing!  I'm sure you're anxious to make that first ressie!

Our contract took only a couple days (I now wish I wrote down the timeline, but I didn't).  What I did was to call MS a few days after closing to see if our contract was in the system.  The first time I called, it wasn't.  MS was very nice, even though I wasn't "officially" a member yet.  The CM took her time to explain how things worked, and even encouraged me to call back each day to see if we were in the system.

When our contract was first in there, no points were allocated against it.  They were present the next day.  We had to wait a few days after that to make our first ressie (waiting for that 11-month window)...


----------



## snappy

Couple of days?  That's great!! 

Thanks, Mike!!!


----------



## Cambridge

Congrats Snappy,  I guess I will hear something any day now.  I sent in my closing papers Friday.  I'm hoping to book before June.


----------



## snappy

Cambridge said:


> Congrats Snappy,  I guess I will hear something any day now.  I sent in my closing papers Friday.  I'm hoping to book before June.




I bet you will.  I overnighted ours Monday.  I was very pleased impressed with the turnaround.  The seller of our contract was in Orlando.  I know he signed the purchase agreement by dropping by the TSS office, I would not be surprised if the same were true for the closing documents. I am sure that was a factor.


----------



## 1-407-WDWJUNKIE

50 Point BCV just went to ROFR yesterday. 

50 BCV (Oct) $96, all 2006 points banked plus all 2007 points, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 4/07) non member.

Wish me Luck, I really want this one!


----------



## jedijill

Snappy,

My contract finally closed on Tuesday, April 24.  I called Member Services this morning and my name is in the system and I got my member number.  No points showing up yet but I'm sure they will be there in a day or two.  I'm excited because I am leaving for WDW in the morning and now I can get the discounted AP.  I actually bought a voucher Tuesday at the Disney Store and Member Services said to stop by Saratoga Springs to pick up a temporary Member card and then Guest Services would refund me the difference between what I paid for the voucher and the DVC discounted price!!!  whoo hooo! That pays for my DDE!

Good luck....and Welcome Home!

Jill in KC


----------



## raff626

snappy said:


> We closed today, just got an email from TCS!!!
> 
> I wonder how long it will take me to get in the system, the full 10 days stipulated?
> 
> Not bad, sales agreement went out 3/15 and closed 4/26.
> 
> I will say I am a little anxious that all the points will be there based on the other thread here.
> 
> But I am DEFINITELY not going to let it ruin my day!!
> 
> I am also celebrating going to the New Orleans Jazz Fest tomorrow with my DH and one of my New Orleans friendsch Van Morrison. It is shaping up to be a beautiful weekend every which way.



Hi Snappy,

I don't know if I'm in the system yet, but I just received my New Member Handbook today. That would put me at 4 business days after closing. I may try calling tomorrow just to check.


----------



## kris10399

We just had our offer accepted by the seller for :
200 BWV (Oct) $82, 13 banked from 06, all for 07 and all for 08. Buyer pays closing and MF for 10/07 on.  non-member

Sending deposit and contract in tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## nuts

kris10399 said:


> We just had our offer accepted by the seller for :
> 200 BWV (Oct) $82, 13 banked from 06, all for 07 and all for 08. Buyer pays closing and MF for 10/07 on.  non-member
> 
> Sending deposit and contract in tomorrow.  Can't wait!



Wow! This seems to be one that Disney will ROFR. Hope not! Here is sending you good vibes:


----------



## snappy

A $79 pp BWV contract sold not long ago, this one may go too.

Good luck!!


----------



## snappy

raff626 said:


> Hi Snappy,
> 
> I don't know if I'm in the system yet, but I just received my New Member Handbook today. That would put me at 4 business days after closing. I may try calling tomorrow just to check.



Thanks, I'll check on Saturday.


----------



## snappy

jedijill said:


> Snappy,
> 
> My contract finally closed on Tuesday, April 24.  I called Member Services this morning and my name is in the system and I got my member number.  No points showing up yet but I'm sure they will be there in a day or two.  I'm excited because I am leaving for WDW in the morning and now I can get the discounted AP.  I actually bought a voucher Tuesday at the Disney Store and Member Services said to stop by Saratoga Springs to pick up a temporary Member card and then Guest Services would refund me the difference between what I paid for the voucher and the DVC discounted price!!!  whoo hooo! That pays for my DDE!
> 
> Good luck....and Welcome Home!
> 
> Jill in KC




That was quick!! 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kris10399

We shall see...there was a different counter that the seller came back with at a lower per point price and buyer to pay all MF for 07 but then accepted our initial.
If it gets ROFR'ed it does and we'll keep looking.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20)  non-member
sedler809 ----------- 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked 06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20)  non-member
heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts, 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member
tkk8602DVC ----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 pts currently avail & 200 08 pts coming. Can close 7/7/07. ??? pays closing (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Oct) $84, 150 06 banked pts & 150 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated MF (sub 4/5, pass 4/16) non-member
Lecannarddonald ----- 250 BCV (Apr) $88, ???, ???, (sub ?, pass 4/25)  non-member


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80 , six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member
CarolA (seller) -----  50 SSR (Jun) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 06 MF (sub 4/21)  member (seller)
BuckysinnTheHouse  200 BWV (Apr) $85, 06 Pts, 189 07 Pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (Sub 4/24) - non-member
*1-407-WDWJUNKIE -----  50 BCV (Oct) $96, all 06 pts banked & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 4/25) - non member*
*kris10399 ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $82, 13 banked 06 pts, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF for 10/07 on (sub 4/26) -non-member*


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

We got our e-mail today from TSS that we're going to ROFR.
100 points-BWV - $90 Per Point-Dec UY - All 2005, 2006 & 2007 points-we pay closing & 2007 (I think) mf


----------



## mikeandkarla

Great contract.  Good luck passing ROFR.  Witha Dec. UY, you may want to make sure the 2006 points have been banked by the seller.  After May 31 you can not bank 100%.


----------



## Delaware Mike

*PASSED:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
HockeyKat ----------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
Princess Roo --------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
dhluvsDisney -------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Copperline ---------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
Monkey Bum (seller)-- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
DJmommy ------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
WelcomeHome --------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Spark ------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BWV Dreamin ---------174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
ASJHLJ ------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL -------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ---- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ----------- 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Jlovesee ------------ 25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
pgrill -------------- 40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
jedijill ------------ 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
theoarn ------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ----- 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
BigBahamaDada ------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
Chuckdaddy ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
mgrebenc ------------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------- 25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
raff626 -------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
squidmo -------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
snappy -------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
DCgator ------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ------------ 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
Dano2007 ------------ 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)------- 50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Dman67 -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ----------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
bbangel ------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Mic ----------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
eshaffer ------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel --  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
Valvzb --------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member
Family5LovesDisney - 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20)  non-member
Stacyj2 ------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ----------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
MainStreetMouse ----- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20)  non-member
sedler809 ----------- 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked 06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20)  non-member
heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts, 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member
tkk8602DVC ----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 pts currently avail & 200 08 pts coming. Can close 7/7/07. ??? pays closing (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Oct) $84, 150 06 banked pts & 150 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated MF (sub 4/5, pass 4/16) non-member
Lecannarddonald ----- 250 BCV (Apr) $88, ???, ???, (sub ?, pass 4/25)  non-member


*ROFR'D:*
lmb ----------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
billyb1 (seller) ---- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
mikeandkarla -------- 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ -------- 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
WDWguruDH (seller) -- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member


*WAITING:*
MrBill64 ------------ 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20) - non member
CarolA (seller) -----  50 SSR (Jun) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 06 MF (sub 4/21)  member (seller)
BuckysinnTheHouse  200 BWV (Apr) $85, 06 Pts, 189 07 Pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (Sub 4/24) - non-member
1-407-WDWJUNKIE -----  50 BCV (Oct) $96, all 06 pts banked & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 4/25) - non member
kris10399 ----------- 200 BWV (Oct) $82, 13 banked 06 pts, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF for 10/07 on (sub 4/26) -non-member
*AlwaysEeyore -------- 100 BWV  (Dec) $90, all 05, 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 4/27)  non-member*


----------



## Mamiamjo

200 BCV Dec UY, 58 '05 points, 200 '06 points (which we're having the owners bank for us). $96/point.

Wish us luck! I know I'm tempting fate by adding the BCV graphic to my sig, but I have a good feeling this will pass.


----------



## twinmom108

Just sent our closing documents back for delivery on Monday, April 30th.  I'm hoping to close soon and be in the system by Monday, May 14th.  We're chomping at the bit to do a add-on at AKV.  The seller is in Ohio so I know our closing will depend on how quickly they get their closing docs back to Timeshare closing services.  What do you all think our chances are of being in Disney's system by May 14th?  

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## MIDisneymomof3

Hello All!  I'm new.  

Waiting on ROFR for 230 pts at OKW 8 pts banked from 06, 230 available from 07, March UY.  Should know before May 23.  Paid $75.5/pt.


----------



## mla973

I hope I'm not too off topic here, but I know there are a lot of us "in process" so I'm hoping I can help someone as well. I am wondering when we are able to book officially, since I really want to get something before the 7 month window opens up. Our purchase timeline is:
3/21: Seller accepted offer
3/22: GMAC rec'd our signed contract
3/26: Submitted to ROFR
4/3: Disney waives ROFR
4/19: Closing docs approved
4/30: Title company to receive signed closing docs and check

Can someone tell me (1) what the next steps are and (2) when I might be able to book?

Thank you! This board has been such a big help.


----------



## Spark

We sent our closing documents to the title company via FedEx on 3/28.  When we returned from vacation on 4/13, we already had our Member Welcome package from DVC.  I called member services who gave me our password info to log in to the web site.  I did, and voila---there were my points!  (A relief since I was wondering what would prevent a previous owner from draining the points immediately prior to closing?)  So for us, it may have been under 2 weeks from the time our closing docs were sent to the time we could make reservations....Good luck!!!  (And p.s.---I never did hear from the resale company that we had even officially closed!)


----------



## ssdelaney

After a complete mess on my first contract (See -Not a good day), I am now going through the process again.  I just had my offer sent on Friday for the ROFR.  I am really really hoping that this one sails right on through.  The offer is for SSR 200 points at $85.00 per point Feb use year.  The seller still has all the 07 points and new 08 points will arrive in Feb.  I had the seller pay the closing costs and I will pay all the 07 fees.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Dman67

This wait is brutal...we sent our closing papers back over a week ago and now we are having to wait on the seller.  Man, this is frustrating!!!


----------



## snappy

Sorry to hear your seller is dragging his feet, Dman. It amazes me that a seller sits on the papers at this point, seems like they would want their $$$.  Our seller was very motivated, and also is in Orlando, it looks like they signed the warranty deed the day the email with the closing papers was sent, 4/20/07.

We sent in our part of the closing papers 4/23/07 by overnight mail, we closed Thursday, 4/26/07.  I called today, we are still not showing up in Disney's system. 

I'd like to make a reservation at 11 months for the period around Memmorial Day 2008 so I have time.  This just feels like the final step so I am a bit over eager.


----------



## Cambridge

I am still waiting to close, I called TSC and they said they are still waiting on the seller.  Why are they dragging their feet?  I just want this over with.  This is so frustrating.


----------



## Dman67

Dman67 said:


> This wait is brutal...we sent our closing papers back over a week ago and now we are having to wait on the seller.  Man, this is frustrating!!!



I knew once I added this post that the seller's papers would finally show up.  Murphy's Law!   

Anywho, we're officially closed as of today and now just waiting to be added to the DVC system.  We're so excited we might wet ourselves!!!


----------



## MJToast

Cambridge, we are also still waiting on our closing papers.  We passed ROFR on 4/20 and were told it could take up to 28 days.  I was hoping it would go quicker like the ROFR process did!  I want to book BWV for mid Feb 08.  I shouldn't have an issue as I've been 2x before at this time and it's not a busy week (week before president's day), but the airfare I priced at $520 last week is already up to over $700 this week.  Very Frustrating!!!

Melissa


----------



## DisneyDukeGirl

Hi! I just got the e-mail from TTS that we were sent to Disney for ROFR today.

SSR 120 point contract-84 points currently available and 120 points coming on 4/1/08. Priced at $85 per point.  

I'm so anxious now!!


----------



## Cambridge

Congrats Dman,  hopefully I will hear something this week.  MJtoast hang on in there as well.


----------



## bababear_50

to all those waiting.


----------



## phoward336

I'm very excited - should pass ROFR soon with 50 pts at SSR at $84 pt.  I've convinced my husband that's a good start and I plan on adding another 100 or so in the next two years - this way I can pay cash as I go!


----------



## jekjones1558

Add me to the waiting list:
BWV, 150 points, Oct. use year, $86/point, 76 '05 banked points. 150 '06 and '07 points, buyer pays $300 towards closing, no dues until 2008.  Going to Disney for ROFR on May 2. (member)


----------



## MrBill64

Just got an email saying Disney approved our purchase of 100 BWV pts!  Looks like another 2-3 weeks before final closing docs are sent out, but at least we cleared the main hurdle of ROFR.

Bill


----------



## buckysinnTheHouse

Whoo Hooo ...Just passed ROFR...Just waiting on final documents opcorn::  Cant wait untill we can make our first Reservation....Once again thanks to all of you for your help and your advice you post here......


----------



## Dman67

Congrats MrBill & Bucky...


----------



## MIDisneymomof3

Just got the word that I passed ROFR today for 230pts OKW.   

I can't wait to surprise my sister-in-law and her girls with their first WDW trip (expenses paid) next spring/summer!


----------



## Dman67

MIDisneymomof3 said:


> Just got the word that I passed ROFR today for 230pts OKW.
> 
> I can't wait to surprise my sister-in-law and her girls with their first WDW trip (expenses paid) next spring/summer!



Awesome news!  

Now when you say "Expenses Paid" does that mean your picking up breakfast, lunch & dinner and park passes too?  Can I come?


----------



## MIDisneymomof3

Yeah, I plan on getting the passes and plane tickets (they would be flying from KS; we are driving from MI) and the groceries.  DH will be getting the other food, but we have almost $1000 in Disney reward dollars that we can use towards that too.  It will only be for 5 nights (since we have to account for drive time too).  I'm so excited I can't wait to see the looks on our nieces' faces (12 and 11)!  We don't get to see them much, so this will be very special to get together, doing something away from home(s).
 
We put EVERYTHING on our VISA for the points.  

Sorry, no other tag-alongs.  I'll be broke after this trip!


----------



## 1-407-WDWJUNKIE

Well I am happy to report that my contract:

50 BCV (Oct) $96, all 06 pts banked & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 4/25) - non member

Can be moved from Waiting to Passed.

Woohoo!


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Just a quick update:

Submitted paperwork: 4/10/2007
Passed ROFR: 4/18/2007
Received closing paperwork: 5/3/2007
Returned paperwork: 5/3/2007 fedex overnight

I guess were moving right along...


----------



## Budshark

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Submitted paperwork: 4/10/2007
> Passed ROFR: 4/18/2007
> Received closing paperwork: 5/3/2007
> Returned paperwork: 5/3/2007 fedex overnight
> 
> I guess were moving right along...




Wow!  Great!  Hopefulyl the seller is as motivated.   
I haven't been this good - took me a week to get all the money collected and sent back for closing.

Of course, the sellers papers haven't been received yet so maybe it was better.  I'd probably be posting a different message if I had overnighted the paper the day I received it and was still waiting a week and half later!   

Chris


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Budshark said:


> Wow!  Great!  Hopefulyl the seller is as motivated.
> I haven't been this good - took me a week to get all the money collected and sent back for closing.
> 
> Of course, the sellers papers haven't been received yet so maybe it was better.  I'd probably be posting a different message if I had overnighted the paper the day I received it and was still waiting a week and half later!
> 
> Chris



Didn't want to be the cause of a hold up...and did I mention how excited I am???


----------



## WEHAVEM

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Submitted paperwork: 4/10/2007
> Passed ROFR: 4/18/2007
> Received closing paperwork: 5/3/2007
> Returned paperwork: 5/3/2007 fedex overnight
> 
> I guess were moving right along...



that was fast, hopefully we are on a similar time line, we passed ROFR on 4/20/2007..Congratulations


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

Oh, I'm getting so excited!!!  We should be hearing anyday now about our ROFR.  Congratulations everybody!!!


----------



## mla973

We sent our check to the title company last Friday via FedEx, and I just called MS this morning and we're in the system.  I just booked BWV studio (pref) for Dec 16-22 with no problems!!! Who hoo. I guess I can go search for the BWV signature tag! Hopefully the membership packet will come soon.


----------



## snappy

Congrats!!

I am still waiting to get in the system.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

mla973 said:


> We sent our check to the title company last Friday via FedEx, and I just called MS this morning and we're in the system.  I just booked BWV studio (pref) for Dec 16-22 with no problems!!! Who hoo. I guess I can go search for the BWV signature tag! Hopefully the membership packet will come soon.



WOW!!!  That was super fast...


----------



## Dman67

snappy said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I am still waiting to get in the system.



Me too!


----------



## snappy

Dman67 said:


> Me too!



Maybe today?


----------



## Mickey Moose

Dman67 said:


> Me too!



Me Too!


----------



## UncleKyle

We just had our ROFR submitted to Disney. It's OKW 166 points now with 210 coming on 10/07. It's for $73.50 a point. Not sure thats high enough for Disney but it won't hurt to try. Wish us some magic pixie dust!


----------



## Dman67

Dman67 said:


> Me too!



I just checked with MS and we're in the system, just no points yet.  They apparently take a few more days to transfer over.  But it's good to know we're in the system.


----------



## snappy

Dman67 said:


> I just checked with MS and we're in the system, just no points yet.  They apparently take a few more days to transfer over.  But it's good to know we're in the system.



You beat me.  We are still not showing up.


----------



## Dman67

snappy said:


> You beat me.  We are still not showing up.



Sorry Snappy...hopefully they'll be there by tomorrow.  

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for the points to show up?


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

We got our e-mail!!!  Disney has waived their right o purchase!!!  The e-mail says about 28 more days till closing is that about average or can it go quicker?  This week wait was killing us I can't imagine 3 more weeks of waiting.  I have no patience.


----------



## Dman67

AlwaysEeyore said:


> We got our e-mail!!!  Disney has waived their right o purchase!!!  The e-mail says about 28 more days till closing is that about average or can it go quicker?  This week wait was killing us I can't imagine 3 more weeks of waiting.  I have no patience.



If you're lucky it won't take too long but for us it was pretty close to 3 weeks after we heard that we passed ROFR before we closed and were in the DVC System.  Good luck!  I know how you feel...the wait is brutal!!!


----------



## WEHAVEM

AlwaysEeyore said:


> We got our e-mail!!!  Disney has waived their right o purchase!!!  The e-mail says about 28 more days till closing is that about average or can it go quicker?  This week wait was killing us I can't imagine 3 more weeks of waiting.  I have no patience.



We were waived on 4/20, and we are still waiting hopefully we'll hear something shortly, always seems like a long time when you are looking forward to something.


----------



## twinmom108

Dman67 said:


> If you're lucky it won't take too long but for us it was pretty close to 3 weeks after we heard that we passed ROFR before we closed and were in the DVC System.  Good luck!  I know how you feel...the wait is brutal!!!



We passed ROFR on 4/11 almost 4 weeks ago.
TTS received our closing docs and final payment last Monday 4/30.  I've seen some posts where they were already in the system within the same time frame and we haven't even closed yet.  I hope that the seller isn't holding up the transaction.
.
This wait really is brutal because we want to get AKV add on and be able to book AKV on May 16 for later this Fall.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Passed ROFR ! 

Submitted April 27th, notified of Disney waiving May 8th. 
200 BCV pts. $96 / pt. Dec use year. 58 2005 pts, all 2006 pts (banked) and 200 points coming Dec 1 2007.

Now to start planning,
Mike


----------



## snappy

Congratulations!


----------



## JackieMD

We passed ROFR on 3/30, sent in all the paperwork and money on 4/23.  I just got a message from Timeshare Closing Services that they have not received the signed paperwork from the seller yet.  It was sent to them on 4/18.


----------



## snappy

What a pain, Jackie.  Hope the seller gets his act together soon.

We are in DVC system now, but it will take a little longer to get the points in there.  

I am trying to be patient.  The TSS faxed our info to Disney back on 4/26 but Disney dropped the ball.  Thanks to Robert at TSS for following up on it for me.  I was getting nowhere with Disney.


----------



## CarolA

CarolA (seller) ----- 50 SSR (Jun) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 06 MF (sub 4/21)  member (seller)

Received notice yesterday that Disney waived ROFR.


----------



## WEHAVEM

just got our closing docs tonight, ROFR waived on 4/20.

One step closer

WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member


----------



## Dman67

snappy said:


> What a pain, Jackie.  Hope the seller gets his act together soon.
> 
> We are in DVC system now, but it will take a little longer to get the points in there.
> 
> I am trying to be patient.  The TSS faxed our info to Disney back on 4/26 but Disney dropped the ball.  Thanks to Robert at TSS for following up on it for me.  I was getting nowhere with Disney.



Hope things get straightened out for you soon Snappy.  We just made our first Ressie today.  It was rather anti-climactic...we were so excited to make this first one and now it's made and now we wait again.     It does feel nice to know we're official now though.  Hopefully you will be too soon.


----------



## MemphisTN

We just got our closing papers tonight.  We submitted to Disney on 4/18 and passed ROFR on 4/20.  This is moving smoother than I anticipated, so with my luck the seller is probably on a cruise with no internet access and won't be back for a few weeks and won't be able to sign off on their closing documents to sell.


----------



## erickr123

Just submitted for my first DVC contract:

60 VWL (Sept) $84, 55 07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 5/9)  non member


----------



## Budshark

Sigh...

Add me to the list of people waiting on the seller.  I just DO NOT get sellers who don't turn their paperwork in.  You'd think you would want the money... but I guess thats just me.

I've avoided this post hoping not to jinx it - but I guess now I need the extra help.  My hope is they call back tonight or tomorrow and say - Wow, we got the sellers papers! and I have to come back on here and say nevermind.

Chris


----------



## Budshark

And the JINX LIVES!  Everyone who is waiting on your sellers please post here!  This is the email I just got when I switched from the post window to my email!     

   

Chris,

Ironically just after we hung up I received a tracking email where the sellers have mailed the documents via UPS!  I should have them by Friday.  

Regards,


----------



## twinmom108

Budshark said:


> And the JINX LIVES!  Everyone who is waiting on your sellers please post here!  This is the email I just got when I switched from the post window to my email!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Ironically just after we hung up I received a tracking email where the sellers have mailed the documents via UPS!  I should have them by Friday.
> 
> Regards,



Congratulations, Chris.  I'm still waiting on the sellers.  Our contract says closing must be by May 14th so I guess they are waiting till the last possible moment.

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## staceyj2

We just got our closing docs today. I have already overnighted them back to the Title compnay. Hopefully, the sellers will be quick with their paperwork. I'm hoping to make an October Reservation, but I have a feeling there won't be anything left!

passed ROFR 4/20  Closing docs sent back 5/9


----------



## Mickey Moose

Got good news from Closing Agent we closed today.  
Here is what our timeline is so far: 

 5/9/07 - Closed (Not in DVC system yet, I called to check  )

 5/4/07 - Seller signed and mailed in paperwork (closing agent emailed scans 
             of all the paperwork)

 5/2/07 - Buyer Mailed in Check and paperwork

 5/1/07 - Buyer Recvd Closing paperwork

4/11/07 - Passed ROFR

4/4/07 - Submitted for ROFR


----------



## MJToast

Very excited to report that we received our closing docs this morning!!!  Here is our process timeframe to date:

4/13 - Submitted for ROFR
4/20 - Passed ROFR
5/10 - Received Closing Docs

We're planning on overnighting check and docs back tomorrow night and then we wait... I may actually attempt to put the BoardWalk Tag in my Signature now!  

--Melissa


----------



## twinmom108

Mickey Moose said:


> Got good news from Closing Agent we closed today.
> Here is what our timeline is so far:
> 
> 5/9/07 - Closed (Not in DVC system yet, I called to check  )
> 
> 5/4/07 - Seller signed and mailed in paperwork (closing agent emailed scans
> of all the paperwork)
> 
> 5/2/07 - Buyer Mailed in Check and paperwork
> 
> 5/1/07 - Buyer Recvd Closing paperwork
> 
> 4/11/07 - Passed ROFR
> 
> 4/4/07 - Submitted for ROFR



Congratulations to all who have passed ROFR or have closed. 
Mickey Moose - we started out with the same time frame as you for submitting and passing ROFR but we're still waiting on the sellers to send their final docs in.  Here's our time frame.

5/10/07 - Still waiting for sellers to send in Closing paperwork

4/30/07 - TTS Recvd Buyer Closing paperwork and Check

4/28/07 - Buyer mailed (overnight) Closing paperwork and Check

4/27/07 - Buyer Recvd closing docs

4/11/07 - Passed ROFR

4/4/07 - Submitted for ROFR 

Although we're really excited to become DVC members again, we feel discouraged because we have an October 07 trip planned (already have our airline tickets) and are worried that there won't be availability by the time we are finally in the system to book our points.   Hopefully we'll get something even if it's not our first or second choices.  My son says "It might be disappointing but at least we'll be there!" I know he's right but it is still hard with the waiting - waiting - and more waiting  to get that email notification of closing.  

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## ssdelaney

I am so excited.  I just found out that Disney waived their ROFR and we now can proceed with our purchase at Saratoga Springs .  My paperwork was submitted to Disney on 4/27 and I just heard today.  
Sheryl


----------



## kris10399

We passed the ROFR!  Good thing since we'll be planning for a May 08 vaca with the whole family!  just in time for the 11 month window!

 

See you on the Boardwalk!


----------



## curtlorij

Hi,

We just went to ROFR for 50 points at Vero @ $71.  

Curt


----------



## Mickey Moose

twinmom108 said:


> Although we're really excited to become DVC members again, we feel discouraged because we have an October 07 trip planned (already have our airline tickets) and are worried that there won't be availability by the time we are finally in the system to book our points.   Hopefully we'll get something even if it's not our first or second choices.  My son says "It might be disappointing but at least we'll be there!" I know he's right but it is still hard with the waiting - waiting - and more waiting  to get that email notification of closing.
> 
> Disney Dreamin'
> Sharon



twinmom108,

Thanks for the congrats!  We too are trying to plan a trip for the fall although a little later in November.  You would think your seller would want to get the deal done, after all they listed the sale!!  I checked with MS again today and we still are not in the system.


----------



## Crazed_Pluto

Been lurkin and learning for weeks now.  This board has taught me a TON!

Waiting for Disney to Pass.  SSR 150pts (Aug) 47 now, 185 pts in 07@ $83 /pt buyer pays close, seller pays 07 dues.  Here's hoping.


----------



## DisneyTripper

I just received notice that Disney waived ROFR on my purchase.

100 pts SSR $85 per point, Dec UY, 48 available now, all 100 coming Dec 1. Submitted Apr 30, passed May 10.

  Wahooooooo!


----------



## jekjones1558

Darn.  When I saw others posting their good news, I was hoping that our resale might get through ROFR today (submitted on May 2).  There are some '05 banked points that expire Sep. 30 and I need to use or rent them--and we still have closing to get through.  Oh well.  This is not life or death.


----------



## eaglerock

recent sale prices and stats came be found on mouserowners.com.  Go to forums and then go to the DVC -purchasing forum.

Look for ROFR thread.


----------



## snappy

Our banked and current year points are now showing up in the DVC system!!!

Time to celebrate!!!


----------



## twinmom108

snappy said:


> Our banked and current year points are now showing up in the DVC system!!!
> 
> Time to celebrate!!!


:

 Congratulations Snappy! Welcome home. We're happy for you. 

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## Dman67

snappy said:


> Our banked and current year points are now showing up in the DVC system!!!
> 
> Time to celebrate!!!



Hot dawg!!!     Congrats and have fun planning your first DVC Vacation.  I know we did!


----------



## Budshark

snappy said:


> Our banked and current year points are now showing up in the DVC system!!!
> 
> Time to celebrate!!!



Congratulations...  

We closed yesterday so now we are down to the last step of waiting... getting into the system!  

Did you call everyday or did they call you once you were in?


----------



## Dman67

Budshark said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> We closed yesterday so now we are down to the last step of waiting... getting into the system!
> 
> Did you call everyday or did they call you once you were in?



Give them about 3-4 days after you close and then start calling.  They aren't going to call you.


----------



## mla973

Congrats to those who have passed recently and Welcome Home!


----------



## Mickey Moose

I called today and we are in the system!   However, the points are not showing up yet so no can do reservations.  
Here is what our updated timeline is so far: 


5/12/07 - Showed up on MS Computers, but no points showing 

 5/9/07 - Closed (Not in DVC system yet, I called to check  )

 5/4/07 - Seller signed and mailed in paperwork (closing agent emailed scans 
             of all the paperwork)

 5/2/07 - Buyer Mailed in Check and paperwork

 5/1/07 - Buyer Recvd Closing paperwork

4/11/07 - Passed ROFR

 4/4/07 - Submitted for ROFR

Judging by SNAPPY's timeline (in the system on the 8th and points showed up on the 11th), we should be in by Tuesday?

If you have any extra pixie dust, throw some our way, we are trying to make a Thanksgiving 2 BR trip.........


----------



## snappy

Are you checking on line?  Mine appeared rather late on the 10th.  It kind of surprised me.


----------



## Mickey Moose

snappy said:


> Are you checking on line?  Mine appeared rather late on the 10th.  It kind of surprised me.



Snappy,

No I'm checking by phone.  I called later today to see if the CM could give me a pin and club member id.  She could not get my pin due to her receiving some sort of error message; however, she was able to see my points and make my first reservation!     The bad part is that only 3 of the 5 days I wanted were available.  11/21 and 22 are booked solid.  The only thing available was a 2br in OKW for Cash at the rack rate.  I took it and waitlisted for any 2br by points for those dates.


----------



## snappy

Hope your waitlist comes through!!!  At least you are in now!!!


----------



## Mickey Moose

snappy said:


> Hope your waitlist comes through!!!  At least you are in now!!!




Thanks for the wishful thoughts, I hope it comes through too, the rack rate is BRUTAL!!


----------



## twinmom108

Mickey Moose said:


> Thanks for the wishful thoughts, I hope it comes through too, the rack rate is BRUTAL!!



Congratulations to Mickey Moose and Snappy for making it into the system. 

Well for us today is the deadline for closing as per our contract.  I called TTS closing services on Friday and still no closing docs from the sellers had arrived.  That means we won't be able to get any AKV add on points in time to be able to make ressies for AKV for our upcoming trip this Fall.   I hope we'll be able to get something because we are locked in to an exact time frame. 

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## ransom

The contract we are trying to purchase was submitted to Disney for ROFR today!  Here are the stats:

ransom -- 150 VWL (Dec) $87, 150 '06 banked pts & 150 '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 5/14) non-member

Here's hoping!


----------



## Mickey Moose

twinmom108 said:


> Well for us today is the deadline for closing as per our contract.  I called TTS closing services on Friday and still no closing docs from the sellers had arrived.



Has TTS had contact with the seller?  If so, what is their reason for not sending the paperwork?  What a waste of your time and energy


----------



## Liisa

twinmom108 said:


> Well for us today is the deadline for closing as per our contract.  I called TTS closing services on Friday and still no closing docs from the sellers had arrived.




I feel your pain.  Last fall we were trying to close on a contract for 170 points HH.  Apparently the buyers were a husband and wife AND their son.  The husband and wife signed their closing docs right away and then we waited WEEKS for the kid to get his act together to return his.  When we were about 6 days from the deadline for closing, I called the closing agent and said that if they didn't return their signed documents by the closing deadline, I was walking away from the entire transaction (I had planned to buy direct from DVC at that point - I was so frustrated).  Lo and behold, the kid returned them THE NEXT MORNING.   

Makes me wonder why the parents didn't lay some pressure on the kid earlier!  GOOD LUCK.  From someone who has also been there, I know how miserable it can be!

Liisa


----------



## tink4ever

We just received our email from TTS about an hour ago that Disney waived its ROFR so its official.  Boy we have had a really bad week so this is wonderful new s for us.  Now I just have to wait for the closing papers and the sellers and we will be all set!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Crazed_Pluto

Congrats.   

What did you buy and when did it go in for ROFR?  Our contract (first purchase) was submitted Wednesday so I am hoping for some good news this week, that is if Disney is as fast as some are reporting on the board.  If they snatch it up, we'll just find another.  WE WILL BE DVC MEMBERS just a matter of time.    

150 SSR (Aug) $83/pt  214 coming in 07, seller pays 07 dues, buyer pays close


----------



## twinmom108

Mickey Moose said:


> Has TTS had contact with the seller?  If so, what is their reason for not sending the paperwork?  What a waste of your time and energy



I left a message with TTS closing services last Monday on the 7th.  I got a call back on Tuesday the 8th saying they would give the sellers a call.  I didn't hear anything back so I called again on Friday, the 11th and was told that the husband had been away (on business I think) and would be sending the closing docs shortly.   

Since today was the deadline and I didn't get any emails or phone calls, and they've had our check and closing docs for a full two weeks now, I called TTS after 3 p.m. eastern time and did not get a live person so I left a message and also sent an email.  We were hoping to get an addon at AKV in time to make ressies for our October trip there.  DVC sales told me that I would have had to add on today to be able to book when AKV ressies open up on Wednesday, May 16.  So it looks like we're out of luck there.  Also BWV and BCV are sold out for our week and I believe I read here on one of the threads that VWL was sold out for our week too.  OKW would be okay and I really don't want to stay at SSR for this trip, but at this point we'll be lucky to get anything DVC providing there's anything left by the time we're in the system, and able to make a reservation.  I guess I'll be checking my email often tomorrow and staying close to the phone. 

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## twinmom108

Liisa said:


> I feel your pain.  Last fall we were trying to close on a contract for 170 points HH.  Apparently the buyers were a husband and wife AND their son.  The husband and wife signed their closing docs right away and then we waited WEEKS for the kid to get his act together to return his.  When we were about 6 days from the deadline for closing, I called the closing agent and said that if they didn't return their signed documents by the closing deadline, I was walking away from the entire transaction (I had planned to buy direct from DVC at that point - I was so frustrated).  Lo and behold, the kid returned them THE NEXT MORNING.
> 
> Makes me wonder why the parents didn't lay some pressure on the kid earlier!  GOOD LUCK.  From someone who has also been there, I know how miserable it can be!
> 
> Liisa



Thanks for the support If they don't get the contract in soon I just might cancel it and  go for a new AKV contract through Disney and pickup another VWL addon later.  I am upset knowing we'll probably not be able to stay at any of the DVC resorts we wanted to for our Fall trip and trying to stay hopeful that we'll be able to get something through DVC for our trip.  We'll keep you informed as the saga continues. 

For all of you hopeful newcomers it's been my experience through following this thread that the majority of contracts go through more smoothly and quicker than ours has done.  Here's hoping they all pass ROFR, close quickly, and get you into the DVC system in record time!

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## tink4ever

Crazed_Pluto said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What did you buy and when did it go in for ROFR?  Our contract (first purchase) was submitted Wednesday so I am hoping for some good news this week, that is if Disney is as fast as some are reporting on the board.  If they snatch it up, we'll just find another.  WE WILL BE DVC MEMBERS just a matter of time.
> 
> 150 SSR (Aug) $83/pt  214 coming in 07, seller pays 07 dues, buyer pays close



Our resale is 250 pts at BCV with Sept UY it had 450pts & 250coming 08.   It went to ROFR on May 7th and we heard at roughly 5:30 pm on May 14th that Disney waived ROFR.  I thought it would take longer.  Now they tell us expect all papers in 28 days.  I am so excited.  Good luck with your resale.


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

OMG!  We just got our closing documents.   I was expecting them the 1st week in June. We only passed ROFR on 5/7.  DH is picking up the check today & everything will be mailed tomorrow.  

Any clue on how long till I can book my room for November.  I'm getting so worried they won't have anything available.  Hoping for BWV 1 bedroom 11/11-11/15.  If I would hve known it was going to go this quick I would have waited to buy my MVMCP tickets.

Good luck &  to everyone still waiting!


----------



## ransom

AlwaysEeyore said:


> OMG!  We just got our closing documents.   I was expecting them the 1st week in June. We only passed ROFR on 5/7.  DH is picking up the check today & everything will be mailed tomorrow.



Wow - Congratulations!  When did you go into ROFR?


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

ransom said:


> Wow - Congratulations! When did you go into ROFR?


 
We went to ROFR on 4/27.


----------



## MJToast

Just got word that we officially closed today.  Updated timeline is:

5/15/07 - Closed 
5/11/07 - Buyer Mailed in Check and paperwork
5/10/07 - Buyer Recvd Closing paperwork
4/20/07 - Passed ROFR
4/13/07 - Submitted for ROFR

We were told to wait 10 days to make sure that Disney had all our info in their system before trying to make a reservation.  Have many of you found that to be the timeframe?  It seems to be available more quickly than that based on the posts I've seen.

So Excited to be almost "home" !!!

--Melissa


----------



## JackieMD

The seller's paperwork arrived today! One day after the deadline.  They received the paperwork on 4/18, I'm not sure I understand why they would hold on to the paperwork for so long, but I am glad they finally sent it.  We should close either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dman67

JackieMD said:


> The seller's paperwork arrived today! One day after the deadline.  They received the paperwork on 4/18, I'm not sure I understand why they would hold on to the paperwork for so long, but I am glad they finally sent it.  We should close either today or tomorrow.



Congrat JackieMD!  That's awesome news!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Just got word that we passed ROFR.  Details:
BWV, 150 points, Oct. use year, $86/point, 76 '05 banked points. 150 '06 and '07 points, buyer pays $300 towards closing, no dues until 2008. 
Timeline thus far:
4/19: Buyer sent signed sales agreement documents
5/2: Seller returned signed sales agreement and offer submitted for ROFR
5/15: Buyer received word that Disney waived ROFR 

Hoping that things move quickly so that the 2005 points don't go to waste.


----------



## jojo1

Nice One!!!!  I suspect this just passed ... it appears as though it doesn't get much leaner than the deal you grabbed!


----------



## twinmom108

JackieMD said:


> The seller's paperwork arrived today! One day after the deadline.  They received the paperwork on 4/18, I'm not sure I understand why they would hold on to the paperwork for so long, but I am glad they finally sent it.  We should close either today or tomorrow.



The sellers on our contract finally got their closing docs in, barely meeting the deadline and a full two weeks after our closing docs arrived at TTS.  TTS closing services said we can't close until  she requests a payoff from Disney and gets their OK to close the file.   She didn't say when we'd be closing so we're still in limbo.  We'll let you know when we finally close and when we get into the system.

Disney Dreamin'
Sharon


----------



## badgerbadger

pardon my ignorance. but what is ROFR?


----------



## Mickey Moose

MJToast said:


> We were told to wait 10 days to make sure that Disney had all our info in their system before trying to make a reservation.  Have many of you found that to be the timeframe?  It seems to be available more quickly than that based on the posts I've seen.



We closed on 5/9 and booked our first reservation on 5/12.  My advice is to call every day and maybe you will get a CM that is helpful and motivated to get you into the system early.   Good luck to you!


----------



## Mickey Moose

JackieMD said:


> The seller's paperwork arrived today! One day after the deadline.  They received the paperwork on 4/18, I'm not sure I understand why they would hold on to the paperwork for so long, but I am glad they finally sent it.  We should close either today or tomorrow.





twinmom108 said:


> The sellers on our contract finally got their closing docs in, barely meeting the deadline and a full two weeks after our closing docs arrived at TTS.  TTS closing services said we can't close until  she requests a payoff from Disney and gets their OK to close the file.   She didn't say when we'd be closing so we're still in limbo.  We'll let you know when we finally close and when we get into the system.



Congrats JackieMD and Twinmom108 (Your 1 step closer!)


----------



## knothead180

badgerbadger said:


> pardon my ignorance. but what is ROFR?



"Right Of First Refusal"
Before a DVC owner can sell his/her contract to a third party, Disney has the right to buy back the contract at the same price as the prospective buyer offered.  If an offer "passes ROFR" then the sale can go through.  Either way, the seller gets the same $.


----------



## Donald is #1

been2marceline, Congratulations on selling your contract!  

Sorry folks, but I just have to say:  Go Pats!  

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV:* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)---  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)


*PASSED - BCV:* 
KevinG -------------- 160 BCV (Dec) $??, 120 05 all 06 pts, ??? closing and MF, (sub 2/02)  assumed non-members
Surfdoggie ---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $93, 107 06 pts, all 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/14)- assumed non-members
MelissaFrom RI ------ 150 BCV (???) $95, 218 07 pts (150 + 68 banksed 06 pts),  ??? pays closing & MF (sub ???)  assumed non-member
Spark --------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $98, all pts coming, Seller pays closing & MF (sub 2/14, passed 3/12)  non-member
BuzzLightyearDad ---- 100 BCV (Aug) $97, 100 banked 06 pts & 07 08 pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/20) non-member
mgrebenc ----------- 100 BCV $88, 07 pts and all 2008 coming, ??? pays closing & buyer pays MF, (sub ???, pass 3/22)  member
JudyTL --------------  25 BCV (Oct) $90, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/22)  member
shellbelle1971 ------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, One banked 06 pt & 150 07 pts., buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  member
jerryn2368 ---------- 150 BCV (???) $94, ??? pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 3/22, pass 4/2)  non-member
BuzzQ  -------------- 400 BCV (Oct) $94, 365 05 pts, 400 06 banked, 400 07, seller paid closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/30, passed 4/9) - non member
MainStreetMouse ---- 210 BCV (Mar) $92, 08 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/12, 4/20)  non-member
heather360 ---------- 110 BCV (Dec) $95, 41 06pts, 34 06pts in "hold' status, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & 07 dues, (sub 4/18, pass 4/20) non-member
Lecannarddonald ----- 250 BCV (Apr) $88, ???, ???, (sub ?, pass 4/25)  non-member
1-407-WDWJUNKIE ---  50 BCV (Oct) $96, all 06 pts banked & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 4/25, passed 5/2) - non member
Mamiamjo ------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $96, 58 banked 05 pts, 200 banked '06 pts, (sub 4/27, passed 5/8) -non-member
tink4ever ------------ 250 BCV (Sep) $90, 450 pts, all '08 coming, buyer paid$675 closing & '07 mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/14)
njmeisje ------------- 230 BCV (Aug) $94, 106 banked '06 pts,  all '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '07 mf - non-members (passed 5/30)
mountainjourno-------- 57 BCV (???) $93 (passed 5/30)
eaglerock------------ 160 BCV (Dec) $90, all '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays $425 towards closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 6/4) 
flipflop -------------- 170 BCV (Oct) $92, 12 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing - non-member (sub 5/29, passed 6/5)
fwong--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $88, 220 banked pts + 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 mf (passed 6/12)
Stevegriswold------- 150 BCV (Aug) $88, 79 '07 pts, all '08 pts Seller pays closing (sub 6/14, passed 6/28)
joelly2103-----------  40 BCV (Apr) $97, 26 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/22, passed 7/2) - Member
TigerLaw------------ 250 BCV (Feb) $88, 160 banked pts ('06?  '07?) seller pays most of closing (passed 7/24)
Lampman------------ 160 BCV (Aug) $90, 25 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays portion (25 pts worth) '07 mf (passed 7/30)
Jaaron2-------------- 100 BCV (Apr) $93, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing ($397) (Sub. 7/19, passed 8/7)
Lampman------------- 160 BCV (Aug) $??
pjupton-------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 90 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '07 MF on 90 pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/13)
Tom4000-------------  50 BCV (Jun) $97, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 8/22)
irenep---------------- 250 BCV (Dec) $93, 250 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (passed 8/28)
luvindisneyworld (seller)- 210 BCV (???) $91, no points until '09, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 & '08 mf (posted 7/30, sub 8/20, passed 9/14)
lesley.a.murray@talk---- 270 BCV (Mar) $88.88, 249 banked '07 pts,  Buyer pays closing, buyer pays half '07 MF.(sub 9/3 passed 9/18) 
Pakey------------------ 175 BCV (Feb) $90 (sub approx 9/27, passed 10/8) - Member
ABCanada-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $92, 150 banked '06 pts, all 07 pts, Seller pays '07 MF, Buyer pays closing (sub 10/02, passed 10/11) member
RxforDisney------------  75 BCV (Sep) $96, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf (passed 10/12)
epicureangirl----------- 150 BCV (Apr) $88, 150 banked '07 pts, 136 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub approx 9/9, passed 10/18)
BCV Texans------------ 220 BCV (???) $?? (sub 10/3, passed 10/18)
poohj80---------------   50 BCV (Aug) $88, 37 banked from '06, all '07, buyer pays MF on '07 (sub to WDW 10/21, passed 10/30)
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct), 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members


*PASSED - BWV:* 
HockeyKat ---------- 210 BWV (Sep) $85, 5 05pts, 210 banked '06 pts, 210 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 dues (sub 2/06, pass 2/14)  non-member
DJmommy ----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 80 banked 06 pts, buyer pays closing & buyer pays MF (sub 2/22, passed 3/05)  non-member
WelcomeHome ------- 150 BWV (Feb) $83, 74 07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/22)  member
BWV Dreamin -------- 174 BWV (Mar) $79, 154 '07 pts., 174 '08 pts.Buyer paid closing costs and '07 MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
pgrill ----------------  40 BWV (Dec) $87, all 07 pts,  buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
Chuckdaddy --------- 200 BWV (Oct) $81, 252 pts coming for '07 and all pts coming for '08 (sub 3/13, pass 3/21) - non-member
snappy ------------- 165 BWV (Dec) $86, 158 06 pts & 165 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/30)  non-member
JackieMD ----------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 , all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/20,pass 3/30)  member
mla 973 -------------  75 BWV (Oct) $86, all '06 pts (banked) & all '07 pts, seller/buyer split closing, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 3/26, pass 4/3) non-member
goingsouth ----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, all 08 pts coming, ??? pay closing and MF sub 3/20, pass 4/3)  non-member
Cambridge ---------- 150 BWV  (Sep) $86, 75 05 pts & all 06 and 07pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
Waseller77 ---------- 100 BWV (Feb) $86, 94 current pts avail & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/19, pass 4/3)  member
budshark ------------ 200 BWV (APR) $83, 7 '06 pts, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF & closing (sub 3/29, pass 4/9) - non-member
Island Mouse -------- 100 BWV (Jun) $85, No '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
eshaffer ------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 7 banked '06 plus 109 07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF for the 109 07 pts (Sub 4/5, pass 4/13) - non-Member
Disneyaholicraquel ----  45 BWV (Aug) $89, 2 pts '07 & 45 pts '08, buyer pays closing and seller pay '07 MF (sub 4/10, Pass 4/18) - non-member
MJToast ------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, '07 (106 & 44 banked '06) & '08 Pts Avail, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20) - Non-member
MemphisTN ---------- 150 BWV (DEC) $86, 76 '05 banked pts, all '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
sedler809 ------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $87, 150 banked 06 pts, ??? pays closing & seller/buyer split MF (sub ???, pass 4/20)  non-member
MrBill64 -------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/20, passed 5/2) - non member
BuckysinnTheHouse - 200 BWV (Apr) $85, 06 Pts, 189 07 Pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (Sub 4/24, passed 5/2) - non-member
AlwaysEeyore -------- 100 BWV (Dec) $90, all 05, 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 4/27, passed 5/7)  non-member
kris10399 ------------ 200 BWV (Oct) $82, 13 banked 06 pts, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF for 10/07 on (sub 4/26, passed 5/10) -non-member
jekjones1558 --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $86, 76 banked '05, all '06 and '07, buyer pays $300 towards closing, no dues until 2008 (sub 5/2, passed 5/15) - member
RichCD--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $90, 20 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays $475 closing, buyer pays '07 mf
puggymom ----------- 220 BWV (Jun) $86, 75 banked '06 pts, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 5/14, passed 5/21)
Doris1962------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, Seller pays closing & GMAC fees- Non-member
txo1474-------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $82, 100 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts Buyer pays closing & '07 MF (sub 6/13, passed 6/26) - Non-member
Lenc324--------------- ?? BWV (???) ??? (passed 6/28)
stevedp-------------- 222 BWV (???) ??? (passed 6/28)
WDWguru------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $83, 150 '07 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 dues (sub 6/21, passed 7/3) - Member
PinGirl----------------  50 BWV (AUG) $86, 50 '07 pts, Buyer and Seller split Closing Seller pays dues, (sub 6/27, passed 7/10) - Non Member
Faline----------------- 50 BWV (Apr) $84, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 7/18)
VTNuke-------------- 125 BWV (Aug) $84, 6 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing,  Seller pays MF on 119 of '07, Buyer pays MF on 6 for '07, all of '08 (sub 7/9, passed 7/19)
artman--------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '07 mf (passed 7/25) - Non-member
Dizneemad ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $??, 56 '07 pts (passed 7/26)
BWV 4 us------------ 210 BWV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 7/17, passed 7/27) - Non-member
javamom------------ 170 BWV (Oct) $82,  158 banled pts, 12 '08 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 & '08 mf (sub 7/23, passed 7/30)
Chester's Mum-------  60 BWV (???) $87, 60 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/26) - Non-member
willidc--------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $84, 144 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 7/25, passed 8/3) - Non-member
cbarnes17----------- 190 BWV (Feb) $82, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 7/26, passed 8/3)
CapeCodDisney------- 50 BWV (Oct) $88, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 8/1, passed 8/9)
suzyqqq27-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $88, all '07 & '08 pts, seller pays closing,  seller pays '07 mf, (sub 7/30, passed 8/9) - non-member
jemiaule's friend------ 150 BWV (Aug) $83, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer paying closing, buyer splitting '07 MF - non-member  (sub 8/8, passed 8/17)
bmtta2003----------- 252 BWV (Dec) $82 241 pts available (sub 8/10, passed 8/22)
cgainer-------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $90, 100 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts buyer paying closing, buyer paying mf (passed 8/17)
julie.uk-------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $84, 8 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub approx. 8/20, passed 8/28)
AndriaRose----------  50 BWV (Jun) $88, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 8/23/07, passed 9/7) - Non-member
MBELSANTI----------  35 BWV (Apr) $91 (sub 9/4, passed 9/14)
TLSnell1981---------  50 BWV (Aug) $94, all '07 pts (sub 8/24, resub 9/4, passed 9/26)
MBELSANTI---------- 100 BWV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/17, passed 9/26) - Member
Tamar--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $87, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing,  buyer pays '07 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/28)
djgrab--------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $82, all '07 pts (sub 10/1, passed 10/11)
Bopsmom------------ 270 BWV (Feb) $84, all '08 pts (sub 8/29, passed 9/6)
WDW Deb----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $86/pt, 32 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 9/17, pass 10/19) - Non-member
cubes-------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $85, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller paying $450 of closing costs, seller pays '07 mf(sub 10/17, passed 10/30)
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)


*PASSED - HHI:* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member


*PASSED - OKW:* 
JudyTL -------------- 296 OKW (Feb) $75, 193 '06 & 296 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/19 pass 2/01)  member
Copperline ----------- 164 OKW (Oct) $75, 164 05 banked pts, all 06 and 07 pts coming (sub 1/31)  member
Monkey Bum (seller)--- 60  OKW (Dec) $87, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/29)  member
Jlovesee -------------  25 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member
okw30 --------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $76, approx. 60 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub 3/10, pass 3/19)  member
raff626 --------------   50 OKW (Sep) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 3/15, pass 3/23)  non-member
squidmo --------------  30 OKW (Oct) $87, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/16, pass 3/26)  non-member
pjshaff (seller)--------   50  OKW (Oct) $85, 34 '07 pts, Buyer pays closing and MF on 34 07 pts (sub 2/01?, pass 3/6)  assumed non-member
Mic ------------------- 30 OKW (Oct) $87, 18 banked 06 & all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/27, pass 4/13)  member
Family5LovesDisney -- 230 OKW (Oct) $75, 40 banked pts & 177 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/20)  non-member
Stacyj2 -------------- 150 OKW (Dec) $77, 143 2006 pts., all 2007 and 2008. Buyer pays closing and 2007 MF (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
WEHAVEM ------------- 60 OKW (Feb) $88, 52 "06" banked pts, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (Sub 4/18, pass 4/20)  non-member
MIDisneymomof3 ------ 230 OKW (Mar) $75.50, 8 banked 06 pts, all '07 available (sub ?/??, passed 5/2) -non-member
staceyj2 -------------- 150 OKW (???) $77, (sub ?/?, passed ?/?)
FishRfriendz ----------- ??? OKW (???) $??, (sub 5/11, passed 5/21)
tink_about_it ---------- 230 OKW(?) (Dec) $80, 225 banked '05 pts, all '06 pts, passed about 4/26/2007
UncleKyle ------------- 210 OKW (Oct) $73.50, 166 '06, 210 coming 10/07 (sub 5/5, passed 6/6) 
Disney_Kim------------   26 OKW (Aug) $85, 26 banked '06 pts, 26 '07 pts, seller pays closing (passed 6/6)
texa------------------   40 OKW (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '07 mf - non-member (passed 6/5)
midnte0708 ----------- 220 OKW (Sep) $77, 220 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 MF (passed 6/8)
disneymayz------------  70 OKW (Feb) $80, 5 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/12)
Disneyaunt4----------- 230 OKW (Mar) $77, 115 banked '06 pts, 166 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing ($525), buyer pays $730.4 mf for '07  (sub 5/31, passed 6/14)  - non-member
cypresstxmouse--------  50 OKW (Aug) $85 (sub 4/25, passed 5/11) 
ChrisMouse-------------  52 OKW (Aug) $85, 52 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & '07 mf (Sub 6/11, passed 6/21) - Non-member
tww369----------------- ? OKW (???)
henri + katie's mum-----  70 OKW (Dec) $80, all '07 pts, buyer/seller split closing, seller paid '07 mf  (sub 6/21, passed 7/2) - Non-member
erikaluvsdisney--------- 210 OKW (???) $77 (sub 6/28, passed 7/10)
priley88----------------  60 OKW (Apr) $78, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/10) - Member
mouse4me------------- 130 OKW (Apr) $75 (passed 7/10) - Non-member
mommylo-------------- 150 OKW (Aug) $75, no '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 7/25)
V10Torque------------- 40 OKW (Apr) $85, 26 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (passed 7/25) - Non-member
Paddyshack------------ 240 OKW (Aug) $72, 116 07 pts, all 08 pts, (Sub 7/17, passed 7/26)
kburleski--------------- 310 OKW (Apr) $76, 58 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (passed 7/27)
bababear_50------------  39 OKW (Aug) $85, 18 banked '06 pts, all 07 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/30)
MickeezGirl--------------  210 OKW (???) $76
flechette--------------- 145 OKW (Feb) $80 all '07 & '08 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/7)
lar42------------------- 210 OKW (Aug) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub 8/10, passed 8/22)
chiroguydc------------- 230 OKW (Oct) $74, 122 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays part (122/230) '07 mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/24)
eaglecan--------------- 125 OKW (Sep) $??, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
smjj--------------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $82 (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
Stevegriswold-----------  60 OKW (Aug) $75 all '07 pts, seller pays closing (passed 9/1/08) - member
Michael623------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $73, no '07 pts, 190 '08 pts, Buyer pays closing costs.  (Sub 9/10, passed 9/20)
Dustball---------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $72,  96 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/21)
dizhoni--------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub approx 9/18, passed 9/28) - Member
kapeman------------- 105 OKW (Sep) $74, 79 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Meriweather---------- 150 OKW (Apr) $75 (sub 10/10, passed 10/18)
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)


*PASSED - SSR:* 
michamato ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 19 banked pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF, (sub 2/05)  non-member
CBork1---------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $86, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer paid '07 mf and closing ($420) (sub 2/6/07, passed 2/14/07)
Princess Roo ---------  55 SSR (???) $86, 51 06 pts (31 xfrd in) & no 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & seller reimbur07 MF (sub 2/12)  non-mem
dhluvsDisney --------- 150 SSR (Jun) $86, all pts coming, ??? pays closing and MF (sub 2/13, pass 2/20)  members
Bockegg ------------- 160 SSR (Apr) $82, 160 pts, plus 116 banked pts, Buyer paid closing & ??? MF (sub 2/16, passed 2/23)  non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ----- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 15 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
Teyedoubleguhrrr ----- 150 SSR (Mar) $84, 20 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays all MF, (sub 2/19, pass 2/27) non-member
PrincessV ------------ 130 SSR (Mar) $84, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
The Gallos ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 132 07 pts & 150 08 pts, buyer pays closing & prorated MF (sub 3/12, pass 3/19)  non-member 
theoarn -------------- 125 SSR (Feb) $84, 107 07 pts & all 08 pts, ??? pays closing and MF, (sub ???, pass 3/19)  non-member
4DisneyGolfnuts ------ 150 SSR (Apr) $81, 150 07 pts coming?. Seller pays closing (sub ???, pass 3/20)  member ?
Parkhopper13 -------- 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 210 '05 points banked (use by 9/1/07), 210 banked '06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/9, pass 3/19)  member
Dano2007 ----------- 200 SSR (Oct) $84, 11 '06 pts banked, all '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, pass 03/31)  non-member
Dman67 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $84, all '06 &  '07 points, buyer/seller split closing, seller pays '07 MF on 102 points (sub 3/26, pass 4/2)  non-member
pmso2 --------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $84, all 07 and 08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/23, pass 4/2)  non-member
PIERCEDRN ----------- 150 SSR (Sep), $84, 150 '06 points, 150 '07 points; buyer pays all closing costs but $195 GMAC fee (sub 3/22, pass 4/3) - non member
bbangel -------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $83, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/28, pass 4/9)  non-member
Mickey Moose -------- 160 SSR (Sep) $84.37 all 06 & 07 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Amy5000 ------------- 100 SSR (Oct) $84, banked '06 and all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 MF, seller pays $195 GMAC admin fee, buyer/seller split closing (sub 4/10, pass 4/18)  non-member
Coach81 ------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $86, all 07 & 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/20)  non-member
2tkk8602DVC --------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 152 pts currently avail & 200 08 pts coming. Can close 7/7/07. ??? pays closing (sub 4/13, pass 4/20)  non-member
DisDreamerKJ --------- 150 SSR (Oct) $84, 150 06 banked pts & 150 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and prorated MF (sub 4/5, pass 4/16) non-member
CarolA (seller) --------  50 SSR (Jun) $85, all 07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 06 MF (sub 4/21, passed 5/8)  member (seller)
ssdelaney ------------ 200 SSR (Feb) $85, all '07 and '08 pts coming, seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '07 fees (sub 4/27, passed 5/10) - non-member
DisneyTripper --------- 100 SSR (Dec) $85, 48 '06 pts, all '07 coming, (sub 4/30, passed 5/10)
SarahAndMike -------- 175 SSR (Oct) $83.50, all '07 coming
rdblanton ------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 51 '06 pts, 75 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '07 mf (passed 5/30)
wonka27-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $83.33, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 07 mf (passed 5/30)
naf917---------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $82, 143 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays part mf - non-member (passed 5/30)
DisneyDukeGirl -------- 120 SSR (Apr) $85, 84 pts '07 pts available, all '08 available (sub 4/30, passed 5/10)
wisconsinmom---------  40 SSR (Jun) $90, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee, buyer pays mf startin in '08 (passed 6/19)
BankBunny------------ 200 SSR (Feb) $80, 1 '07 pt, 141 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 1 '07 pt & 141 '08 pts, seller pays mf on 59 '08 pts (sub 6/13, passed 6/26)
Nicoal13-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $85, 94 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 mf (sub 6/18, passed 6/27) - Non-member
tfitz5392------------- 150 SSR (DEC) $79 19 '06 pts, all '07 pts (passed 6/27)
dcibrando------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $86, 12 '06 pts, 150 banked '07 pts, buyer/seller split closing (sub approx. 6/28, passed 7/16)
disyady--------------  60 SSR (Aug) $82, 4 '07 pts, 60 borrowed '08 pts, seller pays 07 & 08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member
rjsho---------------- 150 SSR (???) $84, 75 banked pts (sub 7/6, passed 7/18)
mickeymom923-------  50 SSR (Oct) $?? (passed 7/20)
irazabul-------------- 250 SSR (Apr) $85, 204 '06 banked points, 250 '07 points, Seller pays closing, Buyer pays '07 MF (sub 6/19, passed 7/19) - Non-member
darnelles------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $82, 100 '06 pts, all '07pts, buyer split '07 mf (sub 7/16, passed 7/26)
extremesoccermom---- 50 SSR (Feb) $79, all '07 pts, buyer mays closing, split '07 MF (sub 6/27, passed 7/26)
mommylo------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $81, 6 banked '06 pts, 158 borrowed '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 & '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/26)
Minnie123------------  150 SSR (Oct) $77, 134 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 7/27)
Yensid-X-------------- 200 SSR (Dec) $82, 32 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 32 points (sub 7/24) - non-member (passed 7/30)
barbbq---------------- ??? SSR (???) $?? (passed 7/30)
ChesapeakeTechie----- 120 SSR (Dec) $83, all '08 pts,buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 8/3) - Non-member
crazydad123------- 200 SSR (Aug) $80, 19 banked '06 pts, 96 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 8/8)
Wilson.dvc------------ 100 SSR (Feb) $85, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 8/1, passed 8/9)[
bargain71------------- 175 SSR (Mar) $85, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer oays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 8/9)
dbprimeaux------------ 280 SSR (Mar) $83 (passed 8/9)
BankBunny------------ 200 SSR (Mar) $81, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/14)
cop185--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $83, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/8, passed 8/17)
alwaysready-----------  ?? SSR (???) $?? (sub 8/13, passed 8/22)
JKMJ441724------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $82, 100 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
allaboutmm------------ 100 SSR (Sep) $84 (passed 9/21) - Non-member
stacieps---------------  50 SSR (Aug) $85.50, 07' points available, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 9/20, passed 9/26)
Mickey'n'Me------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $??, 166 '07 pts available (passed approx 9/21)
RAMWDWFAN----------- 125 SSR (Aug) $85, (Sub 9/21, Passed 9/26)
neoDonald-------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $82, (Passed 9/26) non- member
epcot1stfave----------- 100 SSR (Jun) $84, buyer pays closing (passed 10/5) - Non-member
sznK ------------------- 225 SSR (Sep) $85, 100 banked '06 pts, 216 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 9/28, passed 10/08) non-member
Mamadis---------------- 150 SSR (Aug) $82, all '06 & '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 10/11) - Non-member
Cinderella (seller)-------- 250 SSR (Aug) $78, buyer to pay dues on remaining 2007 points, and buyer to pay closing (passed Oct)
StayFLA----------------  50 SSR (Aug) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 10/26)
Noramar---------------- 160 SSR (Sep) $83, 126 banked '06 pts, 46 '07 pts (passed 10/30)
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)


*PASSED - VB:* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)



*PASSED - VWL:* 
AmyLovesMickey ------ 165 VWL (Jun) $83, all 06 & 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & ??? pays MF - assumed non-member
ASJHLJ --------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $82, 134 '07 pts, ??? pays closing and MF (sub ???, passed 3/13) - non-member
JudyTL ---------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $85, buyer paid closing, seller paid MF (sub 3/02?, pass 3/02)  member
jedijill ----------------- 100 VWL (Aug) $85, 100 banked 06 pts, all 07 pts, Buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/09, pass 3/19)  non-member
BigBahamaDada -------- 50  VWL (Oct) $91.90, all 06 & 07 pts, Seller pays closing and 06 MF, buyer pays 07 MF (sub 3/06, pass 3/20)  non-member
DCgator -------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $82, 12 banked 06 & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/21, pass 3/30)  non-member
twinmom108 ---------- 100 VWL (Dec) $86, 18 '06 pts & all '07 pts., buyer pays closing & MF (sub 4/4, pass 4/11)  non-member
Valvzb ----------------  31 VWL (Mar) $88, no pts until 3/1/2009, buyer pays closing (sub 4/9, pass 4/18)  non-member
priley88 --------------- 100 VWL (Sep) $86, all 07 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 4/17, pass 4/20)  non-member
erickr123 --------------  60 VWL (Sep) $84, 55 '07 and all '08 pts coming, buyer pays '07 MF (sub 5/9) - non-member
Sophie's Mom --------- 350 VWL (Sep) $81, 205 banked '06 pts, all '07 and '08 pts coming, buyer pays '07 dues and closing costs
ransom --------------- 150 VWL (Dec) $87, 150 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '07 MF (sub 5/14, passed 5/21) - non-member
kplay7881------------- 210 VWL (Aug) $80, 57 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (passed 5/30)
LadyTrampScamp&Angel- 50 VWL (Jun) $85, 45 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 45 '07 pts (passed 6/12)
sonnertxmickey-------- 270 VWL (Sep) $82, 251 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (passed 6/14)
mommylo-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, no '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 7/19)
DiznEeyore------------ 100 VWL (Mar) $84, all '07 pts (passed 7/26)
anonymous------------ 140 VWL (Sep) $83, 140 banked '06 pts, all '07, buyer pays closing and '07 mf (sub 7/17, pass 7/26)
lindybug--------------  170 VWL (Dec) $82, all '06 and '07 points (passed 7/30)
mcorbo (seller) -------- 150 VWL (Feb) $82, 8 banked '07 pts, 149 '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/24, passed 8/2)
pchpie----------------- 210 VWL (Sep) $84,  210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 8/24)
MichelleB ------------- 290 VWL (Feb) $83, 279 banked '06 pts, 290 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
WDWRR_ENGINEER------- 175 VWL (Oct) $83, 159 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buy & seller split '07 mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/6)
Michael623(seller)-------  50 VWL (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, passed 9/14)
kimberh----------------- 200 VWL (Dec) $87, a200 banked '06 pts, all '07 &  '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF, (submitted 9/17- passed 9/25) - member
doubletrouble_vb (seller)- 150 VWL (Dec) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/30)
Cinderella (seller) -------- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer to pay dues on remaining 2007 points and buyer to pay closing (passed Oct)
mcrabeck---------------- 100 VWL (Mar) $89, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/5)
goofysully---------------- 100 VWL (???) $87, '07 pts banked, seller pays closing and '07 mf (passed 10/08)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
*been2marceline(seller)--- 150 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing*


*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)

*ROFR'D - OKW:*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29) 


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)


*ROFR'D - VB:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75), 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*




*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28) - Member


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW:*
bpdigsvb8------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08)


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
snowbunny------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86


*****Selling*****
*Selling - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld (seller)------- 140 VWL $80, no '08 pts, seller mays '08 mf


----------



## WebmasterDoc

This is the original *"Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently?"* thread started on 1-19-2005 by Beca. 

Since it has exceeded 250 pages it is now being locked. 

The last post above is the current stat page posted by Donald  is #1 on 2-4-2008. The current thread - now titled *"Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section II"* is continued in another thread -  

Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section II


----------

